# Song Name Game



## moongirl

tHIS IS A VARIATION ON THE BAND GAME BUT IT TAKES A FEW MORE TWISTS AND TURNS. 

yOU TYPE A SONG NAME AND ARTIST AND SOMEONE ELSE HAS TO TAKE ONE WORD FROM THE PREVIOUS TITLE OR ARTIST AND USE IT IN ANOTHER TITLE. jUST BE SURE TO HIGHLIGHT THE WORD YOU USED.

EG.

Hair of the Dog-Nazareth

Black *DOG* -Led Zepplin


----------



## moongirl

Sunshine of you love Cream


----------



## coalroadcabin

*Sunshine* on My Shoulders John Denver


----------



## moongirl

I got love on *my* mind Captain Beefheart


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*I* Heard It Throug the Grapevine By CCR


----------



## mzzlisa

Take *IT* Easy- The Eagles


----------



## catahoula

It's not "easy" being green - Kermit the Frog


----------



## mistletoad

*Green* Onions - Booker T and the MGs (thank you mercedes for making this my son's favorite song of the summer! lol)


----------



## Bink

*Green*sleeves--Henry VIII


----------



## Qwispea

*Green* Tamborine .. The Byrds


----------



## cowgirlone

Mr. Tamborine Man--Bob Dylan


----------



## cjb

Piano *MAN,* Billy Joel.


----------



## mistletoad

Drug Store Truck Driving *Man* - Roger McGuinn and Gram Parsons


----------



## MELOC

i love my truck...???


----------



## Lynne

MELOC said:


> i love my truck...???


Glen Cambell???


----------



## connie in WV

LOVE and marriage-Theme from Married with Children


----------



## weemntfolk

"Feel like makin' *love*" Boston (I think!)


----------



## Cornhusker

Making it Natural---Dr. Hook.


----------



## lilmommajnn

NATURAL woman~Aretha Franklin


----------



## MELOC

brown eyed women...the grateful dead


----------



## Dec429

*"Brown* Sugar" - Rolling Stones


----------



## Cornhusker

Sugar Sugar by the Archies


----------



## Dec429

Pour Some *Sugar* On Me - Def Leppard


----------



## tallpines

Lonesome "Me" -- Chet Atkins


----------



## cheryl-tx

Call *Me* Blondie


----------



## tallpines

"Call" Me, Beep Me! (The Kim Possible Song)


----------



## moonwolf

Beep by The *****cat Dolls


----------



## Hears The Water

Beep Beep (Little Nash Rambler) by the Playmates

God bless you and yours
Debbie


----------



## Cornhusker

Hears The Water said:


> *Be*ep *Be*ep (Little Nash Rambler) by the Playmates
> 
> 
> Debbie


Let it *Be* ---The Beatles
(The only way I could see to get clear of the beeps)


----------



## MELOC

being for the benefit of mr. kite...the beatles


----------



## moongirl

no more *MR.* nice guy-Alice Cooper


----------



## moonwolf

Not Ready to make NICE.....The Dixie Chicks


----------



## moongirl

*dixie* chicken Little Feat


----------



## fordson major

i play chicken withthe train cowboy troy


----------



## Dec429

*Play* The Game - Kansas


----------



## trixiwick

Wicked *Game* - Chris Isaak


----------



## Dec429

*Games * People Play - Alan Parsons Project


----------



## moongirl

Shower the *people* James taylor


----------



## HermitJohn

Singing In *the* Rain --Gene Kelly


----------



## trixiwick

*Rain*, the Beatles  

Oh, all right: Who'll Stop the *Rain*, CCR


----------



## coalroadcabin

*Stop* in the Name of Love - Supremes


----------



## HermitJohn

Blind Before I Stop -Meat Loaf


----------



## Lynne

*I * love this bar - Toby Keith


----------



## trixiwick

*Love* in an Elevator (Aerosmith)


----------



## MELOC

let's put the x in sex...kiss


----------



## moosemaniac

*Let's * get it on. Marvin Gaye


----------



## MELOC

shine on you crazy diamond...pink floyd


----------



## Merrique

All *You* Need is Love-Beatles


----------



## moosemaniac

*All * or nothing....Al Jareau


----------



## coalroadcabin

*Nothing* from *Nothing* - the late great Billy Preston


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Songs from the wood, Jethro tull


----------



## Lynne

Eye of *The* Tiger - Survivor


----------



## moosemaniac

Tiger - Fabian
(that ought to be difficult to follow)

Ruth


----------



## fordson major

I'm Still Searching- glass tiger


----------



## wy_white_wolf

You're A Tiger, The Bluenotes


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Taking Tiger Mountain By Strategy


----------



## Dec429

Man on the Silver *Mountain* - Rainbow


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Simple Man, Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Dec429

Sweet and *Simple* - Journey


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Sweet Home Alabama, Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## tallpines

Man in Black---Johnny Cash


----------



## Dec429

Paint it *Black* - Rolling Stones


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Black widow, Alice Cooper


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Black * Magic Woman - Santana


----------



## cjb

When a Man loves a *Woman* - Michael Bolton


----------



## moosemaniac

*When * Doves Cry ...... Prince


----------



## trixiwick

I'll *Cry *Instead - Beatles


----------



## cjb

Don't *cry * for me Argentina - Madonna in "Evita"


----------



## MELOC

pour some sugar on me...def leppard


----------



## Dec429

*On* My Own - Michael McDonald and Patti LaBelle


----------



## MELOC

my dog blue...the greaseman


----------



## Dec429

*Blue* Bayou - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## tallpines

Blue--Leann Rhymes


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Blue Suede Shoes, Elvis Presley


----------



## trixiwick

Diamonds on the Soles of Her *Shoes* - Paul Simon


----------



## Dec429

Lucy in the Sky With *Diamonds* - Beatles


----------



## wy_white_wolf

The Pusher, Steppenwolf


----------



## MELOC

pigs on the wing...pink floyd


----------



## trixiwick

*Pusher* Man - Pete Shelley (OK, I cheated with that one)


----------



## horselover.com

rocket man - elton john


----------



## MELOC

wanted man...ratt


----------



## Lynne

Any Man of Mine - Shania Twain


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Class of 2000, Whitewitch


----------



## coalroadcabin

Whiter Shade *of* Pale - Procol Harum


----------



## Merrique

Coward of the County-Kenny Rogers


----------



## moosemaniac

I'm A *Coward * ... Bobby Louis


----------



## MELOC

i am a rock...simon and garfunkel


----------



## trixiwick

*Rock* of Ages - Def Leppard


----------



## Dec429

*Rock* and Roll Ain't Noise Pollution - AC/DC


----------



## MELOC

Franklin's Tower (*roll* away the dew)...the grateful dead


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Two out of three *ain't* bad, Meatloaf


----------



## coalroadcabin

Knock *Three* Times - Tony Orlando (and Dawn)


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Gimme three steps, Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## kars1995

Gimme All Your Lovin' - ZZ Top


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Gimme back my bullets, Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Dec429

*Back* in the USSR - Beatles


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Ghost riders*in the* sky, The Outlaws


----------



## coalroadcabin

Blue *Sky* - Allman Bros.


----------



## Lynne

*Blue* Skies - Willie Nelson


----------



## cjb

Don't it make my brown eyes *blue* - Crystal Gayle

my gosh - can't believe i remembered that one...


----------



## Dec429

*Don't* Bring Me Down - ELO


----------



## cjb

You *don't * bring me flowers - Barb Streisand and Neil Diamond

LOL!


----------



## Lynne

Down in the Boondocks - Billy Joe Royal


----------



## Lynne

Darn Dailup!


----------



## Dec429

*Down * Town - Petula Clark


----------



## coalroadcabin

*Down* on the Corner - CCR


----------



## Lynne

Sitting *on the* dock of the bay - Ottis!


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Goin' down slow, Eric Clapton


----------



## Dec429

*Slow* Ride - Foghat


----------



## cjb

I've got a ticket to ride - The Carpenters


----------



## Lynne

I've Got You Babe - Sonny & Cher


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Ride, Ride, Ride, Foghat


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Song for you, The Outlaws

Dang Lynne you keep beating me to it


----------



## Lynne

Just To See *You * Smile - Tim MaGraw


----------



## MELOC

just between you and me...april wine


----------



## moongirl

*you* and me Alice Cooper


----------



## moonwolf

For ME, it's you.....Train


----------



## moongirl

*Train* kept a rollin' Aerosmith!!


----------



## moonwolf

Once Upon A Time There Was an Ocean.....Paul Simon


----------



## Arkander

*Time* stand still -- Rush


----------



## moongirl

*Time* after time Cyndi Lauper


----------



## moonwolf

Only Time......enya


----------



## moongirl

*only* daddy that'll walk the line Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## cjb

Time in a bottle - jim croce


----------



## moongirl

all the *time* in the world Dr. Hook


----------



## cjb

Sing it to the *world* - Andrew McCartle


----------



## cjb

oops andrea - now don't play off of "oops" as in "Oops I did it again - Britney Spears..."


----------



## moongirl

Stoned at *the * Jukebox Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## MELOC

jukebox hero...foreigner


----------



## moongirl

Billy don't be a *hero* Bo Donaldson and the Heywoods


----------



## Qwispea

Bee* Billy * Oat'n Doat'n Bo Bo Ba Deetin Dottin ... Bob Lee


----------



## moongirl

great balls of fire Jerry *Lee* Lewis


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Fire - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Chariots of Fire -- Vangelis


----------



## wottahuzzee

Fire down below -- Bob Seger


----------



## moonwolf

Story OF my Life.....Bon Jovi


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

The Story of a Girl -- 3 doors down


----------



## moongirl

The*Door* Keb' Mo'


----------



## Arkander

The Neverending *Story* -- Limahl


----------



## moonwolf

THE Last Song......by Poison


----------



## MELOC

built to last...the grateful dead


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Rastabilly -- The DEAD Milkmen


----------



## moonwolf

Last Cigarette....by Bon Jovi


----------



## MELOC

Smoke! Smoke! Smoke! (that cigarette) Tex Williams and His Western Caravan


----------



## Hears The Water

Smoke on the Water......Deep Purple (I think!)

God bless you and yours
Debbie


----------



## wottahuzzee

Purple Rain -- Prince


----------



## MELOC

cold rain and snow...grateful dead


----------



## wottahuzzee

Don't eat the yellow snow -- Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention


----------



## Westwood

*Snow* Blind - Styx


----------



## wottahuzzee

*LET* it Snow, Let it Snow, Let it Snow -- Bing Crosby, et al.


----------



## HermitJohn

*Snow*man -Barenaked Ladies


----------



## wottahuzzee

Frosty the Snowman -- Gene Autry


----------



## moongirl

The Ugliest *man* in town Dr. Hook


----------



## HermitJohn

What's The *Ugliest* Part Of Your Body? --Frank Zappa


----------



## moongirl

*What's* love got to do with it Tina Turner


----------



## fordson major

american woman- bachman turner overdrive


----------



## wottahuzzee

Black *MAGIC* woman --- Santana


----------



## beorning

*Black* Jack Davey - traditional


----------



## trixiwick

Captain *Jack *- Billy Joel OR Happy *Jack* - The Who (take your pick)


----------



## Dec429

Take Me to the* Captain* - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Take It Easy, Eagles


----------



## kars1995

Easy Come, Easy Go - George Strait


----------



## wottahuzzee

Wake me up before you go go -- Wham!


----------



## coalroadcabin

*Go* Tell it on the Mountain - old gospel tune


----------



## Arkander

*Wake* Up -- Rage Against The Machine


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Rockin' Around The *Mountain*, Glen Glenn


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Don't *Wake * Me, I'm Dreaming, Hoyt And Jo Webb


----------



## wottahuzzee

California Dreaming -- Mamas and Papas


----------



## MELOC

hotel california...the eagles


----------



## SteveD(TX)

California Girls - Beach Boys


----------



## MELOC

girls, girls, girls...motley crue


----------



## wottahuzzee

Fat bottomed girls -- Queen


----------



## MELOC

some girls...rolling stones


----------



## Lynne

To All The Girls I've Loved Before - Julio Eglasis?sp?


----------



## MELOC

it must have been the roses...grateful dead


----------



## wottahuzzee

Rosie -- Jackson Brown


----------



## MELOC

whole lotta rosie...ac/dc


----------



## wottahuzzee

Whole lotta shaking going on --- Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Whole Lotta* Love, Led Zeppelin


----------



## HermitJohn

Whole Lotta Love Goin On In The Middle Of Hell --Public Enemy


----------



## wottahuzzee

Bat out of hell -- Meatloaf


----------



## SouthWesteader

Standing in the *Middle* of Nowhere ~ Al Cartwright

Edit: Oops, someone posted before me.


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Out Of * Time - Rolling Stones (covered the last two!)


----------



## Dec429

Love* Of* A Lifetime - Firehouse


----------



## wottahuzzee

Time of your life -- Greenday


----------



## Dec429

*Life* Goes On - Poison


----------



## HermitJohn

Poison In The Well --10000 Maniacs


----------



## cjb

Under *the* Boardwalk - Huey Lewis and the News


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Over Under Sideways Down - the Yardbirds


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Sideways, Dice of Dixieland


----------



## wottahuzzee

down in the park -- Foo Fighters


----------



## coalroadcabin

*Over* There - George M Cohan


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*There* Goes another love song, the Outlaws


----------



## HermitJohn

Outlaws And Lone Star Beer --C.w. Mccall


----------



## Dec429

Highway *Star* - Deep Purple


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Highway to Hell, AC/DC


----------



## Dec429

Hell's Bells - AC/DC


----------



## wottahuzzee

Take the Highway -- Allman Bros.


----------



## cjb

*Highway* to Hell - ACDC


----------



## wottahuzzee

Hounds of Hell -- Venom


----------



## wy_white_wolf

(How Much Is) That *Hound* Dog In The Window, Rusty Howard


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Hounds* of Love, Kate Bush


----------



## wottahuzzee

Hound Dog -- Elvis Presley


----------



## beorning

Old *dogs* and children, and watermelon wine. - Tom T Hall


----------



## Dec429

Black* Dog* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## MELOC

dogs...pink floyd


----------



## Dec429

Diamond Dogs - David Bowie


----------



## wottahuzzee

Lucy in the sky with diamonds -- Beatles


----------



## Dec429

The* Sky* Is Burning - Bad Company


----------



## wottahuzzee

Burning Love -- hunka hunka, er, Elvis


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Something's Burning - Kenny Rogers


----------



## moosemaniac

Something Stupid.....Frank & Nancy Sinatra



Ruth


----------



## cjb

*Somethings * Burning - Dolly Parton


----------



## Dec429

*Burning* Down The House - Talking Heads


----------



## wottahuzzee

House of the Rising Sun -- Eric Burden and the Animals


----------



## Dec429

BlackHole *Sun* - Soundgarden


----------



## wottahuzzee

Island in the Sun -- Weezer


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Sun*shine On My Shoulders, John Denver


----------



## wottahuzzee

Sunshine of your love -- Cream


----------



## moosemaniac

Sunshine, Lollipops & Rainbows....Leslie Gore




Ruth


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Good Day Sunshine - the Beatles


----------



## HermitJohn

You are My Sunshine --Jimmy Davis


----------



## moosemaniac

I Won't Go Hunting With *You * Jake, But I'll Go Chasing Women.......Jimmy Dean (I think) It was the flip side of the Big Bad John 45


----------



## wottahuzzee

Ain't no sunshine (when she's gone) -- Bill Withers


----------



## Dec429

Feed *Jake* - Pirates of the Mississippi


----------



## HermitJohn

Plastic Cup Politics --Less Than *Jake*


----------



## Dec429

*Politics,* Religion, And Her - Sammy Kershaw


----------



## HermitJohn

*Sammy* The Dog Has Learned To Play Trombone --Bad Examples


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Things Iâve *Learned*, Robin and Linda Williams


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Now That *I've* Found You - Allison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## Dec429

*That* Smell - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Smell* the Fury, Godboy


----------



## wottahuzzee

Smell's like teen spirit -- Kurt Cobain/Nirvana


----------



## Dec429

I *Like* To Rock - April Wine


----------



## wottahuzzee

Like a Virgin -- Madonna (yeah, right)


----------



## moosemaniac

Lady Madonna......McCartney!!!!


Ruth


----------



## Dec429

The *Lady* Is A Tramp - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Lynne

Paridise By The Dashboard Light - Meatloaf


----------



## MELOC

just a little light...grateful dead


----------



## Dec429

*Just* The Same Way - Journey


----------



## MELOC

same old song and dance...aerosmith


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Songs* from the Wood, Jethro Tull


----------



## wottahuzzee

Norwegian Wood -- Beatles


----------



## Lynne

100 Acre* Wood* - Winnie the Pooh


----------



## wottahuzzee

One hundred ways -- james ingram


----------



## wy_white_wolf

50 *Ways* To Leave Your Lover, Paul Simon


----------



## Lynne

*Your* So Vain - Carly Simon


----------



## wottahuzzee

Leaving on a jet plane -- Peter, Paul and Mary; John Denver, et al.


----------



## moongirl

*Leave* them boys alone Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## Lynne

Boogie Woogie Bugle *Boys* - Bette Midler

Oops The Andrew Sisters? :shrug:


----------



## cheryl-tx

*Boogie* Fever-The Sylvers


----------



## wottahuzzee

Boot scootin' boogie - Asleep at the wheel


----------



## Lynne

These *Boot*s are made for Walking. - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## wottahuzzee

Walking after Midnight -- Patsy Cline


----------



## Lynne

*After* The Fire Is Gone - Lorreta Lynn


----------



## wottahuzzee

Great balls of fire --- Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## HermitJohn

She's Got *Balls* --AC/DC


----------



## wottahuzzee

Balls to the Wall -- Accept


----------



## Cornhusker

Big Balls In Cow Town----Asleep at The Wheel and George Strait


----------



## SteveD(TX)

New Kid in Town - the Eagles


----------



## wottahuzzee

Ruby don't take your love to town -- Kenny Rogers/First Edition


----------



## Lynne

*Don't* Worry, Be Happy - Bobby Mcferrin


----------



## Arkander

Rikki *Don't* Lose That Number -- Steely Dan


----------



## SouthWesteader

Better Get in that Number ~ Howard Cattle Company


----------



## ajharris

That's the Way Love Goes- Merle Haggard


----------



## HermitJohn

A Lesson *Learned* --Limp Bizkit


----------



## moongirl

*Learn*ing to fly Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers


----------



## ajharris

Angel *fly*ing too close to the ground Willie Nelson


----------



## Westwood

*Angel* Eyes - Jeff Healy Band


----------



## moongirl

Sexy *eyes* Dr. Hook


----------



## HermitJohn

I'm Too *Sexy* --Right Said Fred


----------



## moongirl

*sexy* and seventeen Stray Cats


----------



## HermitJohn

*Seventeen* Seconds --Cure


----------



## wottahuzzee

sex and candy -- Marcy Playground


----------



## Qwispea

*Candy* Man .. Sammy Davis Jr.


----------



## ajharris

Sweet Music Man Kenny Rogers


----------



## Qwispea

Piano *Man* .. Billy Joel


----------



## Arkander

Of Wolf And *Man* -- Metallica


----------



## ajharris

Pancho and Lefty Merle Haggard and Willie Nelson


----------



## SouthWesteader

One Cowboy Left ~ Randy Huston


----------



## beorning

*One* more dollar - Gillian Welch


----------



## moongirl

*one* of these nights The Eagles


----------



## fordson major

One Way Or Another=Blondie -


----------



## cheryl-tx

It's A Long *Way* To The Top- AC/DC


----------



## moongirl

*top* of the world The Carpenters


----------



## moongirl

What's the*world* coming to Van Zandt


----------



## coalroadcabin

*What's* Your Name? - Lynrd Skynrd


----------



## moosemaniac

The *Name * Game.....Shirley Ellis





Ruth


----------



## wy_white_wolf

The Grind, Tommy Bolin Band


----------



## coalroadcabin

*The* Dance - Garth Brooks


----------



## wy_white_wolf

I Wanna *Dance* All Night, Chuck Wiley


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I Hope You Dance - Lee Ann Womack :dance:


----------



## Dec429

Great White *Hope* - Styx


----------



## moosemaniac

*White * Room........Cream



Ruth


----------



## Dec429

Good song, Ruth!!!

*White* Hot - Angel


----------



## wy_white_wolf

I'm no *Angel*, The Gregg Allman Band


----------



## moosemaniac

Johnny Angel......Shelly Fabares (on the Donna Reed Show)

Golly, did I just age myself.

Ruth


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Blue Angel - Aaron Tippin


----------



## Lynne

Blue - Leanne Rhimes


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Bell Bottom *Blue*s, Eric Clapton


----------



## cheryl-tx

*Blue* Bayou- Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Cornhusker

*Blue * Suede Shoes---Carl Perkins


----------



## wy_white_wolf

You Ruined My *Blue Suede Shoes*, Roy Hall


----------



## fordson major

My Sharona -The Knack


----------



## moonwolf

MY dog has fleas....by Richard Hefner


----------



## moosemaniac

Spanish Flea....Herb Albert



Ruth


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Spanish Harlem - the Drifters


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Flea* Market Phil And His Old Violin, Lary Phillipson


----------



## fordson major

spanish train- chris deburgh


----------



## wy_white_wolf

You Can't Ride On My *Train*, Billy Wallace


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Let it *Ride* - Bachman Turner Overdrive


----------



## wy_white_wolf

We'll Alll Ride High (Money Bag$), Whitewitch


----------



## moosemaniac

*Ride * Like the Wind.....Christopher Cross

Whatever happened to that guy?



Ruth


----------



## SteveD(TX)

The *Wind * Cries Mary - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## moosemaniac

Along Comes *Mary*.....The Association




Ruth


----------



## wottahuzzee

All *along* the watchtower -- Jimmy Hendrix


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*All* I CAn Do Is Write About It, Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## The Colonies

*All* You Need Is Love~~Lynden David Hall (from the movie "Love Actually")

:baby04:


----------



## Lynne

*Love* Hurts - Nazereth


----------



## The Colonies

*Hurts* to be in Love~~Gino Vanelli (sultry break up/love song) :Bawling:


----------



## triana1326

A Groovy Kind of *Love* - Phil Collins


----------



## ajharris

Love is alive The Judds


----------



## Arkander

Rime *Of* The Ancient Mariner -- Iron Maiden


----------



## Dec429

Cruel To Be *Kind * - Nick Lowe


----------



## wottahuzzee

Goodbye *Cruel* World -- James Darren


----------



## Dec429

*Goodbye * To Love - Carpenters


----------



## wottahuzzee

If I were a *carpenter* -- Bobby Darin, et al.


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*If * You Don't Start Drinkin' (I'm Gonna Leave), George Thorogood


----------



## Lynne

Me and *Bobby* McGee - Janis Joplin


----------



## The Colonies

Call On *Me*~~Glenn Frey


----------



## wottahuzzee

Maple Leaf Rag -- Scott *Joplin*


----------



## Lynne

Heres a quarter *call* someone who cares - Travis Tritt


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Someone* to watch over me -- ella Fitzgerald, et al.


----------



## The Colonies

Take *Me* With U~~Prince (or the artist known formerly as Prince)

:dance:


----------



## wottahuzzee

It *takes* a lot to laugh, it *takes* a train to cry -- Bob Dylan


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Laugh Laugh - the Beau Brummels


----------



## wottahuzzee

Live, *laugh*, love -- Clay Walker


----------



## moosemaniac

Love Me Do.....Beatles





Ruth


----------



## wottahuzzee

Use *me* -- Bill Withers


----------



## The Colonies

She Blinded *Me* With Science~~Thomas Dolby


----------



## Lynne

*Blinded* By The Light - Manfred Mann


----------



## Dec429

*With*Out You - Nilsson


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Snow*blind* Friend, Steppenwolf


----------



## Dec429

You're My Best *Friend* - Queen


----------



## moosemaniac

Friends.......Bette Midler





Ruth


----------



## SouthWesteader

*You're* the Best Thing (That Ever Happened to Me) ~ Al Cartwright


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Friends in Low Places - Garth Brooks


----------



## Lynne

Swing Low - Any Choir


----------



## Dec429

*Low* Down - Boz Scaggs


----------



## moosemaniac

Lido Shuffle......Boz Scaggs

(gosh I love Boz Scaggs)


Ruth


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Lost In The *Shuffle*, Joe Poovey


----------



## Dec429

> (gosh I love Boz Scaggs)


Ruth, So do I!!! 

E- Street *Shuffle* - Bruce Springsteen and the E-Street Bank


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Street* Corner Serenade, Wet Willie


----------



## Lynne

Down on the *Corner* - CCR


----------



## fordson major

Downtown -petula clark


----------



## HermitJohn

*Downtown* Money Waster --Black Crowes


----------



## fordson major

money for nothing-dire straits


----------



## moonwolf

Nothing but a good time.......by Poison


----------



## MELOC

time is on my side...rolling stones


----------



## SouthWesteader

Make *My* Mother Smile ~ Randy Huston


----------



## moongirl

Sylvua's *Mother* Dr.Hook


----------



## tallpines

Your "Mother" Is Your Best Friend After All

Music & Lyrics by: Charles Coleman


----------



## coalroadcabin

You've Got a *Friend* - Carole King (or James Taylor)


----------



## tallpines

He's "Got" the Whole World in His Hand 

Artist(Band):Nina Simone


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I Wanna Hold your *Hand* - the Beatles


----------



## moongirl

I *Wanna* Make the Woman Tremble Dr. Hook
(o.k., o.k.....can you tell I love Dr.Hook LOL)


----------



## MELOC

i wanna rock...twisted sister


----------



## Arkander

Deep River *Woman* -- Lionel Richie


----------



## wottahuzzee

You make me feel like a natural *woman* -- Aretha Franklin


----------



## Arkander

How To *Make* A Monster -- Rob Zombie

Listening to it right now. <evil grin>

LOL, wottahuzzee. I just slapped on some RZ while surfing
TB2K.... Fitting and appropriate, yes?  

Popped over here to see the game still going. Had to add. :angel:


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Monster* Mash -- Bobby "Boris" Pickett and the Crypt-Kickers

(Guess I should have played off Zombie -- More human than the human -- white zombie -- on my playlist now)


----------



## The Colonies

Some Kind of *Monster * ~~Metallica

(btw, I love Boz Scaggs, ever seen him in concert Moose & Dec? If you have not, ahhhhh.....it is great! I hope you both have seen him.) :dance:


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Kind* of a drag -- The Buckinghams 

(Saw Boz back in the late 70s in Baton Rouge, he did a great show.)


----------



## The Colonies

A Different *Kind* of Love Song~~Cher


----------



## wottahuzzee

Sunday *kind of love* -- Etta James


----------



## fordson major

Sunday Bloody Sunday -U2


----------



## moongirl

You Don't Know What *Love* Is Etta James


----------



## wottahuzzee

Do you want to know a secret -- Beatles


----------



## moongirl

I *Want * Candy Bow Wow Wow


----------



## wottahuzzee

Big Rock *Candy* Mountain -- Tom Waits, folk song, et al.


----------



## moongirl

*Mountain* Music Alabama


----------



## wottahuzzee

Stars fell on *Alabama* -- Frank Sinatra


----------



## SteveD(TX)

wottahuzzee said:


> Stars fell on *Alabama* -- Frank Sinatra


I think ALABAMA was the artist, not in the song title.

Go Tell it On The *Mountain* - Garth Brooks


----------



## Lynne

Rocky *Mountain * Way - Joe Walsh


----------



## beorning

*Rocky* Top - the Osborne brothers


----------



## HermitJohn

Beer Drinkers And Hell Raisers --ZZ *Top*


----------



## MELOC

i like beer...tom t. hall


----------



## HermitJohn

Look What I Found In My *Beer* --The Beautiful South


----------



## Lynne

There's a tear in my *Beer* - Hank Williams


----------



## SteveD(TX)

96 *Tear*s - Question Mark and the Mysterians


----------



## HermitJohn

Question Of Reality --Apartment 26


----------



## moongirl

oops


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Reality*, Ralph Johnson


----------



## ajharris

Here in the *Real* world Alan Jackson


----------



## Lynne

Make the *world* go away - Eddy Arnold


----------



## cheryl-tx

Every Day is Exactly *The* Same - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## tallpines

How Much "IS" that doggy in the window---patty page


----------



## tallpines

Egg Sucking "Dog" ~~~Johnny Cash


----------



## cheryl-tx

*World* Wide Suicide - Pearl Jam


----------



## HermitJohn

Ketchup Suicide --Linea 77


----------



## cheryl-tx

The Ketchup Song - Las Ketchup


----------



## HermitJohn

Emperor Tomato Ketchup --Stereolab


----------



## wottahuzzee

Concertos for the Emperor -- Vivaldi


----------



## HermitJohn

Support Your Local Emperor --Blues Traveler


----------



## coalroadcabin

*Blues* and Booze - Ma Rainey


----------



## HermitJohn

Blood Sex And Booze --Green Day


----------



## cheryl-tx

Bring Your Own *Booze * (BYOB) System Of A Down


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Don't *Bring * Me Down - the Animals


----------



## Arkander

*Don't* Stop Believin' -- Journey


----------



## triana1326

*Stop * Messin' Round - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Stop* in the name of love - The Supremes


----------



## triana1326

The *Name * Game - Shirley Ellis


----------



## HermitJohn

*The* Return Of The Space Cowboy --Jamiroquai


----------



## triana1326

Mama, don't let your babies grow up to be cowboys - Waylon Jennings


----------



## HermitJohn

*Cowboy* Lips --The Bobs


----------



## cheryl-tx

*Mama*, I'm coming home - OZZY


----------



## triana1326

Sweet *Home* Alabama - Lynard Skynard


----------



## cheryl-tx

*Sweet* Child O Mine - Guns n' Roses


----------



## triana1326

*Sweet* Love - Anita Baker


----------



## moongirl

Everlasting Love Rachel *Sweet* and Rex Smith


----------



## triana1326

*Love* is For Suckers - Twisted Sisters


----------



## fordson major

We're Not Gonna Take It- twisted sister


----------



## Arkander

*Take* It Back -- Pink Floyd


----------



## MELOC

back in the U.S.S.R....the beatles


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Back* to the island -- Leon Russell


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Get Back - the Beatles


----------



## wottahuzzee

Don't *get* around much anymore - Harry Connick, et al.


----------



## tallpines

"don't" take your guns to town---Johnny Cash


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Town* without pity -- Gene Pitney


----------



## tallpines

Down "town"~~Petula Clark


----------



## moongirl

Rock This *Town* Stray Cats


----------



## HermitJohn

The Disease Of Dancing Cats --Bush


----------



## Arkander

*Dancin'* Fool -- Frank Zappa


----------



## MELOC

dancin' in the streets...martha and the vandellas


----------



## Lynne

Main *Street* - Bob Seager


----------



## MELOC

street fightin' man...rolling stones


----------



## tallpines

"Man" in Black--John Cash


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Black is Black - Los Bravos


----------



## Lynne

Back in *Black* - AC/DC


----------



## moongirl

She talks to Angels The *Black* Crowes


----------



## tallpines

If "Wall's" Could Talk~~Celine Dion


----------



## Arkander

Castle *Walls* -- Styx


----------



## MELOC

The Wall...Pink Floyd (ok it is a whole double album, but it is one magnificent piece of work)


----------



## moongirl

Another One in the Dark The *Wall*flowers


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Dark*-eyed Cajun Woman -- Doobie Brothers


----------



## moongirl

Brown *Eyed* Girl Van Morrison


----------



## wottahuzzee

The *Girl* from Ipanema -- Sergio Mendes and Brasil '66


----------



## moongirl

I Gotta Try You *Girl* Buddy Guy


----------



## wottahuzzee

This *Girl* is a Woman Now -- Gary Puckett and the Union Gap


----------



## moongirl

Here and *Now* Luther Vandross


----------



## wottahuzzee

Tonight I'll be staying *here* with you - Robert Zimmerman


----------



## Arkander

In The Air *Tonight* -- Phil Collins


----------



## wottahuzzee

Lost in Love -- *Air* Supply


----------



## MELOC

hell in a bucket...grateful dead


----------



## Lynne

Bat out of *Hell * - Meatloaf


----------



## moongirl

All [/B]Out* of Love - Air Supply*


----------



## wottahuzzee

*All* Mixed Up -- 311


----------



## Lynne

Up, Up and Away - 5th Dimension


----------



## wottahuzzee

Pushing me *Away* -- Linkin Park


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I'll Fly *Away* - Allison Krauss


----------



## Arkander

Run Run *Away* -- Slade


----------



## wottahuzzee

Da Do *Run* Run -- The Crystals


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Run*ning On Empty, Jackson Browne


----------



## The Colonies

Come *On* Eileen -- Dexy's Midnight Runners


----------



## moongirl

After *Midnight* - Eric Clapton


----------



## wottahuzzee

*After* the Love is Gone -- Earth, Wind, and Fire


----------



## moongirl

*Gone* - Montgomery Gentry


----------



## wottahuzzee

Oh Where, Oh Where has my Little Dog *Gone* -- Folk, various singers


----------



## suzfromWi

Where did our love go..Supremes


----------



## moongirl

I Never *Love*d a Man (The way I loved You) - Aretha Franklin


----------



## SweetSarah

*Man*ic Monday - The Go-Gos


----------



## catahoula

"Monday" morning, Fleetwood Mac


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Monday * Sweetheart, Boots Collins


----------



## Lynne

Old *Sweetheart* of Mine - Sonny James


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Too* Old*to Rock 'N' Roll: Too Young to Die, Jethro Tull


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Old * Time *Rock 'N Roll* - Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band


----------



## Lynne

*Time* in a Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## triana1326

Tears in a Bottle - Poets Voice


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Bottle of Wine - the Fireballs


----------



## triana1326

Strawberry Wine - Deanna Carter


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Strawberry Fields - the Beatles


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Fields* of Gold - Sting


----------



## tallpines

COTTON "FIELDS" by CREEDENCE CLEARWATER


----------



## MELOC

center field...john fogerty


----------



## Arkander

Journey To The *Center* Of Eternity -- Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## tallpines

Ring "of" Fire~~Johnny Cash


----------



## MELOC

fire on the mountain...grateful dead


----------



## The Colonies

We Didn't Start The *Fire*~~Billy Joel


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Fire*, Pointer Sisters


----------



## tallpines

House on "Fire" ~~ Errol Fin


----------



## Arkander

*Fire* Of Unknown Origin -- Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Dec429

The Great *Unknown* - Sara Evans


----------



## tallpines

How "Great" Thou Art ~~ Carl Boberg


----------



## Lynne

*Great* Balls of Fire - Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Big *Balls*, ACDC


----------



## Lynne

*Big* Bad John - Jimmy Dean


----------



## Dec429

*Bad* Blood - Elton John and Neil Sedaka


----------



## tallpines

Flesh and "Blood" ~~ Johnny Cash


----------



## Lynne

Frankie and *Johnny* - Benny Goodmen


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Johnny* Angel -- Shelley Fabares :angel:


----------



## Arkander

Lullaby (Good Night My *Angel*) -- Billy Joel


----------



## Dec429

When the *Night* Comes - Joe Cocker


----------



## tallpines

"The" Julianna Polka ~~ Pearl Queen


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Beer Barrell *Polka* - Composed by Jaromir Vejvoda As Skoda Lasky; English Lyrics by Lee Brown


----------



## wottahuzzee

Titties and *Beer* -- Rodney Carrington

http://www.lunacytoons.com/tittiesandbeer.php

Hope this doesn't get me banned


----------



## moongirl

Naked Women and *Beer* - Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## Arkander

wottahuzzee said:


> Titties and *Beer* -- Rodney Carrington
> 
> http://www.lunacytoons.com/tittiesandbeer.php
> 
> Hope this doesn't get me banned



There is one by Frank Zappa by the same name. 

Oh, and...

Planet of *Women* -- ZZ Top


----------



## Lynne

Shes My Kind *of* Rain - Tim McGraw


----------



## moongirl

*My Kind* of Lover - Billy Squier


----------



## cowgirlone

Goodbye My *lover* by James Blunt


----------



## Lynne

*Goodbye* Earl - Dixie Chicks

Since everyones talking about them any way.


----------



## The Colonies

*Goodbye* Yellow Brick Road--Elton John


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Brick* House -- The Commodores


----------



## The Colonies

Burning Down the *House*--Talking Heads


----------



## Lynne

This old *House* - Brian Setzer?


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Our House - Crosby Stills and Nash


----------



## wottahuzzee

A *House* is not a Home -- Dionne Warwick


----------



## tallpines

Home, Home on the Range ~~C.O. Swartz, Bill McCabe, Bingham Graves and other prospectors


----------



## Arkander

On My Way *Home* -- Enya

[ Yes, I do listen to Enya.  ]


----------



## SweetSarah

*On My* Own - Les Miserables


----------



## bugstabber

*MY* Sharona - the Knack


----------



## MELOC

in my time of dying...led zeppelin


----------



## The Colonies

Unbreak *My* Heart--Toni Braxton

:Bawling:


----------



## moongirl

Mickey - *Toni* Basil


----------



## SteveD(TX)

moongirl said:


> Mickey - *Toni* Basil


WRONG

Unchain *My Heart * - Ray Charles


----------



## wottahuzzee

Don't go Breaking *My Heart* -- Elton John and Kiki Dee


----------



## Lynne

*Don't* Close Your Eyes - Keith Whitley


----------



## wottahuzzee

Behind Blue *Eyes* -- Limp Bizkit


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Behind Blue Eyes* -- The Who


----------



## Arkander

Evil *Eyes* -- Dio


----------



## MELOC

evil woman...elo


----------



## Lynne

My *Eyes* Adored You - Frankie Valli


----------



## MELOC

eyes of the world...grateful dead


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Doctor My Eyes - Jackson Brown


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Lying *Eyes* -- Eagles


----------



## moongirl

Angela's *Eyes* - Dr. Hook


----------



## moongirl

SteveD(TX) said:


> WRONG
> 
> Unchain *My Heart * - Ray Charles



Read the directions......yOU TYPE A SONG NAME AND ARTIST AND SOMEONE ELSE HAS TO TAKE ONE WORD FROM THE PREVIOUS TITLE OR ARTIST AND USE IT


----------



## Dec429

*Eyes* of a Woman - Journey


----------



## moongirl

Anyway you want it - *Journey*


----------



## SteveD(TX)

moongirl said:


> Read the directions......yOU TYPE A SONG NAME AND ARTIST AND SOMEONE ELSE HAS TO TAKE ONE WORD FROM THE PREVIOUS TITLE OR ARTIST AND USE IT


"yOU TYPE A SONG NAME AND ARTIST AND SOMEONE ELSE HAS TO TAKE ONE WORD FROM THE PREVIOUS TITLE OR ARTIST AND USE IT *IN ANOTHER TITLE*"


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Honky Tonk *Woman* - Rolling Stones


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Well, I'm confused, but how about this:

Cover of the *Rolling Stone* -- Dr. Hook and the Medicine Show


----------



## Lynne

*Rolling * on the River = CCR

I hate that song - over played


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Lynne said:


> *Rolling * on the River = CCR
> 
> I hate that song - over played


That hurts! And it was _Proud Mary_...but who really cares because many people give that title to the song!  

Green *River* - CCR


----------



## Lynne

Ramblin Wreck said:


> That hurts! And it was _Proud Mary_...but who really cares because many people give that title to the song!
> 
> Green *River* - CCR


Thanks for the info; it ranks right up there with Freebird and Jeremia was a Bullfrog.


The *River* - Garth Brookes


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Down By The River - Neil Young


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Only the Good Die *Young* - Billy Joel


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Ballad of *Billy the * Kid - Billy Joel


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Billy* Don't Be a Hero -- Bo Donaldson andthe Heywoods


----------



## Arkander

Holding Out For A *Hero* -- Bonnie Tyler


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Let it All Hang *Out* - the Hombres


----------



## coalroadcabin

*Out* Where The Blue Begins-Terry Garland


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Bat *Out* of Hell, Meatloaf


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Highway to Hell - AC/DC


----------



## wottahuzzee

Take the *Highway* -- Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## Arkander

Ventura *Highway* -- America


----------



## wottahuzzee

Carefree *Highway* -- Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## bugstabber

*Highway* Star Deep Purple


----------



## ScorpionFlower

Twinkle Twinkle Little Star - Barney


----------



## The Colonies

Baby I am a *Star*--Prince (or the artist formly known as Prince)


(Scorpion Flower, I like your avitar---very cute--I love cats!)


----------



## moongirl

*Star*light Lady -- Suzi Quatro


----------



## moongirl

*Lady* -- Styx


----------



## Dec429

*Lady* in Red - Chris DeBurgh


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Lady* Marmelade -- Patti Labelle


----------



## newatthis

Runaway----BONJOVI


----------



## SteveD(TX)

newatthis said:


> Runaway----BONJOVI


_You have to take a word from the previous post to make your title._

*Lady* Godiva - Peter and Gordon


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Lady* Madonna -- The Beatles


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Dude Looks Like a *Lady* - Aerosmith


----------



## wottahuzzee

What I *Like* About You -- The Romantics


----------



## Lynne

*I* love - Tom T Hall


----------



## Arkander

No *Love* Lost -- Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Love* Hurts, Nazareth


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Hurts * So Good - John Mellencamp


----------



## coalroadcabin

Johnnie B. *Good*- Chuck Berry


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Johnny* Reb, *Johnny* Horton


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Reb* Itziks Nign (Brave Old World) -- Itzhak Perlman


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Reb*el Yell, Billy Idol


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Rebel Rebel - David Bowie


----------



## wottahuzzee

He's a *Rebel* -- The Crystals 

and he'll never be any good


----------



## MELOC

he's gone...grateful dead


----------



## wottahuzzee

After the Love Has *Gone* -- Earth, Wind, and Fire


----------



## moongirl

*Gone* -- The Black Crowes


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Already *Gone* - the Eagles


----------



## The Colonies

Since You've Been *Gone*--Outfield


----------



## moongirl

How Long *Gone* -- Brooks and Dunn


----------



## The Colonies

How *Long* --Ace


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Long* Time Comin' -- Crosby, Stills, and Nash


----------



## MELOC

no time...the guess who


----------



## Lynne

*Time* After *Time * - Rod Stewart


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Time* Has Come Today -- The Chamber Brothers


----------



## moongirl

*Time Time Time* -- Sugarland


----------



## coalroadcabin

Hard *Time* Killing Floor Blues - Skip James


----------



## trish4prez

*Hard* Day's Night -- Beatles


----------



## Arkander

*Hard* To Say I'm Sorry -- Chicago


----------



## moongirl

One of those *Nights* -- Trace Adkins


----------



## wottahuzzee

*One of* These *Nights* -- The Eagkes


----------



## tallpines

Ring "of" Fire~~Johnny Cash


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Fire* Down Below -- Bob Seger


----------



## Westwood

Diver *Down* - - Van Halen


----------



## SouthWesteader

deleted (got the song name wrong, so never mind)


----------



## Westwood

Another done somebody *wrong* song - B J Thomas


----------



## Lairvine

Sad country *song* David Allen Coe


----------



## The Colonies

*Sad * Songs (Say So Much)--Elton John


----------



## Westwood

*Sad* Eyes - Robert Johns

(Can you tell Don is coaching me?)


----------



## The Colonies

*Eyes* Without A Face--Billy Idol

:dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## Westwood

Without You - Nillson!


----------



## The Colonies

With or *Without* You--U2


----------



## Westwood

(*You* light up my life, gag.)

*You* make me feel mighty real - Sylvester


----------



## bugstabber

We Will Rock *You* -Queen


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Within *You* Without *You* - the Beatles


----------



## Weho Dave

*You* Can't Hurry Love - Diana Ross and the Supremes


----------



## cowgirlone

This *Love* by Maroon 5


----------



## Lynne

I *Love* You *Love* Me *Love* - Joan Jett


----------



## cowgirlone

It Keeps *You* Runnin---Doobie Brothers


----------



## Lynne

*Runnin*g On Empty - Jackson Browne


----------



## Weho Dave

Empty Spaces - Pink Floyd


----------



## Lynne

Wide Open *Spaces* - Dixie Chicks


----------



## Weho Dave

*Open* Arms - Journey


----------



## Arkander

*Open* Secrets -- Rush


----------



## wottahuzzee

Do You Want to Know a *Secret* -- The Beatles


----------



## moongirl

*Do* You Wanna Touch -- Joan Jett and The Blackhearts


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Love Me *Do* - the Beatles


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Who *Do* You *Love*?, Goerge Thorogood


----------



## Weho Dave

Shine On *You* Crazy Diamond - Pink Floyd


----------



## Dec429

*Crazy* on You - Heart


----------



## moongirl

*You* Go To My Head -- Etta James


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*You* are the Show, The Outlaws


----------



## Lynne

I'm Over *You* - Keith Whitley


----------



## moongirl

Almost *Over You* -- Sheena Easton


----------



## Dec429

When It's *Over* - Loverboy


----------



## cowgirlone

*Over* My Shoulder-Mike and the Mechanics


----------



## Lynne

Sunshine On My *Shoulder* - John Denver


----------



## SouthWesteader

Make *My* Mother Smile ~ Randy Huston


----------



## wy_white_wolf

I Just Want to *Make* Love to You, Foghat


----------



## Arkander

What Do You *Want* From Me? -- Pink Floyd


----------



## Dec429

*What* Did I Do To Deserve This - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*I* Put a Spell on You, CCR


----------



## Lynne

The Air That* I * Breathe - The Holies


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Locomotive *Breath*, Jethro Tull


----------



## Lynne

Locomotive - Guns and Roses


----------



## tallpines

The Locomotion ~~ Carole King


----------



## Lynne

tallpines said:


> The Locomotion ~~ Carole King


I wanted to use that one too!
Ahem, it doesn't match.


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*The* ***** Is Back, Elton John


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Back* in the Saddle Again - Gene Autry


----------



## Arkander

Coming *Back* To Life -- Pink Floyd


----------



## Lynne

Devil Went Down To Georgia - Charlie Daniels


----------



## The Colonies

*Georgia*--Boz Skaggs


----------



## Weho Dave

*Georgia* On My Mind - Ray Charles


----------



## ajharris

Georgia Rain Trisha Yearwood


----------



## roncarla

Kentucky *Rain* - Elvis


----------



## wottahuzzee

Crying in the *Rain* -- The Everly Brothers


----------



## bugstabber

Under *The* Water - Jewel


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Under* My Thumb - Rolling Stones


----------



## WildJon

Hey Hey *My* My (Into The Black) - Neil Young


----------



## The Colonies

In *My* House--Mary Jane Girls


----------



## MELOC

hey you...pink floyd


----------



## moongirl

*You* Make My Pants Want To Get Up And Dance -- Dr. Hook


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Your Mama Don't *Dance*, Poison


----------



## beorning

Mama Tried - Grateful dead/ Merle Haggard


----------



## Dec429

The Only Hell My *Mama* Ever Raised - Johnny Paycheck


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Beer Drinkers and *Hell* *Raise*rs, ZZ Top


----------



## SweetSarah

You *Raise* Me Up - Josh Groban


----------



## Lynne

Raise Hell - Anthrax


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Highway to Hell - AC/DC


----------



## Arkander

Carefree *Highway* -- Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## WildJon

*Highway* Girl - Tragically Hip


----------



## Lynne

Don't Take The *Girl* - Tim McGraw


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Take* It To The Limit -- Eagles


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Take It * Any Way You Want *It*, * The * Outlaws


----------



## Lynne

Don't *Take* Your Love Away From Me - Randy Travis


----------



## Dec429

Ruby, *Don't* Take Your Love To Town - Kenny Rogers


----------



## WildJon

Thru The Eyes Of *Ruby* - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Dec429

*Eyes* Without A Face - Billy Idol


----------



## WildJon

Little *Face* - The Cult


----------



## Dec429

Sweet *Little * Lies - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## WildJon

*Little* Wing - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Lynne

Kick a *Little* - *Little* Texas


----------



## WildJon

*Kick* Out The Jams - MC5


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Kick* It out, Heart


----------



## Dec429

Going *Out* Of My Head - ELO


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Out Of MY Head*, Fastball


----------



## WildJon

*Head* On - Jesus & Mary Chain


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Rock *On*, David Essex


----------



## Lynne

Like a *Rock* - Bob Seger


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Rock* of Ages -- Lyrics by Reverend Augustus Montague Toplady and music by Thomas Hastings.


----------



## WildJon

*Rock* 'n' Roll Was Never This Fun - The Smugglers


----------



## tallpines

"Rock" Island Line `` Johnny Cash


----------



## Dec429

*Island* Girl - Elton John


----------



## WildJon

*Girl* You Want - Devo


----------



## tallpines

Gone "Girl" ~~ Johnny Cash


----------



## WildJon

*Gone* Daddy Gone - Violent Femmes


----------



## Dec429

Only* Daddy* That'' Walk The Line - Waylon Jennings


----------



## tallpines

"Daddy" Sang Bass ~~ Johnny Cash


----------



## WildJon

She Call Me *Daddy* - Iggy Pop


----------



## tallpines

I "Call" Him ~~ Johnny Cash


----------



## WildJon

*Call* Me A Dog - Temple Of The Dog


----------



## tallpines

Egg Sucking "Dog" ~~ Johnny Cash


----------



## WildJon

I Wanna Be Your *Dog* - Iggy Pop


----------



## tallpines

"I" Hung My head ~~ Johnny Cash


----------



## WildJon

*I* Hate Myself And Want To Die - Nirvana


----------



## Lynne

Never Say *Die* - Black Sabbath


----------



## tallpines

I'd Rather "Die" Young ~~ Johnny Cash


----------



## WildJon

*Young* Lust - Pink Floyd


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Young* Girl - Gary Puckett and the Union Gap


----------



## WildJon

*Girl* You'll Be A Woman Soon - Urge Overkill


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Girl*s Just Want to Have Fun -- Cyndi Lauper


----------



## WildJon

I Want You To *Want* Me - Cheap Trick


----------



## The Colonies

*I * Wanna Be A Cowboy--Boy's Don't Cry

Yippy..yippy...eee..yo


----------



## WildJon

*Be* Free - The Cult


----------



## The Colonies

I'm Gonna *Be* (500 Miles) --Proclaimers


----------



## WildJon

I Can See For *Miles* - The Who


----------



## moongirl

*What*'s Done is Done -- The Allman Brothers


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*What's* Your Name? Lynryd Skynryd


----------



## tallpines

Don't Take "Your" Guns to Town ~~ Johnny Cash


----------



## The Colonies

They *Don't* Know--Tracey Ullman


----------



## moongirl

*Don't* Try to Explain -- Keb Mo'


----------



## fordson major

TRY -blue rodeo


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Try * a Little Tenderness - Three Dog Night


----------



## SweetSarah

Love me *Tender* - Elvis Presley


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Black Widow *Love*r, Whitewitch


----------



## Lynne

Legal *Tender* - B52's


----------



## Arkander

Leave A *Tender* Moment Alone -- Billy Joel


----------



## Dec429

*Alone* Again - Dokken


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Do It *Again* -- Steely Dan


----------



## Dec429

Rub *It* In - Billy "Crash" Craddock


----------



## WildJon

Anarchy *In* The UK - Sex Pistols


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Floatin *Anarchy*, Gong


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Captain Anarchy -- Anti-Flag


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Captain* Santa Claus (And His Reindeer Space Patrol), Bobby Helms


----------



## WildJon

Love Boat *Captain* - Pearl Jam


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

What's *Love* Got To Do With It -- Tina Turner


----------



## WildJon

*Love* Removal Machine - The Cult


----------



## SouthWesteader

A Father's Love ~ George Strait


----------



## tallpines

Lead Me "Father" ~~ Johnny Cash


----------



## WildJon

*Father* Figure - George Michael


----------



## tallpines

Abba "Father" ~~ by Ralph Merrifield


----------



## WildJon

*Father* Lucifer - Tori Amos


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Father* of Night - Bob Dylan


----------



## Dec429

*Night* Songs - Cinderella


----------



## WildJon

*Night* Of The Cadillacs - Billy Idol


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Pink *Cadillac* -- Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Arkander

*Pink* Elephant -- Cherry Poppin' Daddies


----------



## WildJon

*Pink* On White Walls - Paul Weller


----------



## tallpines

"On" Top of Old Smoky ~~ Burl Ives


----------



## cheryl-tx

Smoke *On* The Water - Deep Purple :rock:


----------



## tallpines

How High is the "Water", Mama? ~~ Johnny Cash


----------



## cheryl-tx

*Mama* I'm Coming Home - OZZY


----------



## Dec429

Eli's *Coming* - 3 Dog Night


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Hold On, I'm *Coming * - Sam and Dave


----------



## WildJon

*Coming* Down (Drug Tongue) - The Cult


----------



## Arkander

Tear *Down* The Walls -- Demons And Wizards


----------



## Dec429

Going *Down* - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## WildJon

*Going* Back To Glasters - Waterboys


----------



## Dec429

Get *Back* - The Beatles


----------



## carly

*back* in Black----AC/DC


----------



## Dec429

*Black* Betty - Ram Jam


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Paint it *Black* - Rolling Stones


----------



## WildJon

*Black* Sun - The Cult


----------



## cheryl-tx

*Black* Hole *Sun* - Soundgarden


----------



## WildJon

Head Like A *Hole* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## cheryl-tx

Blow Me *A* Kiss - Alice Cooper


----------



## moongirl

See *Me* in the Mirror -- Alice Cooper


----------



## tallpines

"In" the Good Old Summer Time ~~ Blanche Ring


----------



## The Colonies

*In* a Big Country--Big Country

Awesome song! One can hear bagpipes in the background, a good rock song.


----------



## moongirl

*Big* Time -- Trace Adkins


----------



## Dec429

*Time* In A Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## Lynne

The Very Last *Time * â Alan Parsons Project


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*The Last Time * - Rolling Stones


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Time* Is On My Side -- Rolling Stones


----------



## PyroDon

*Time* in a bottle


----------



## Lynne

Tonight The *Bottle* Let Me Down - Merle Haggard


----------



## Dec429

*Tonight*'s The Night - Rod Stewart


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Night* Time Is The Right Time -- Ray Charles


----------



## tallpines

The "Night" Hank Williams Came to Town ~~ Johnny Cash


----------



## WildJon

Elderly Woman Behind The Counter In A Small *Town* - Pearl Jam


----------



## Arkander

Beneath, Between, and *Behind* -- Rush

Or....

Several Species Of *Small* Furry Animals Gathered Together In A Cave And Grooving With A Pict -- Pink Floyd

:wizard:


----------



## WildJon

The Chemicals *Between* Us - Bush


----------



## Dec429

*Us* And Them - Pink Floyd


----------



## WildJon

If You Love Somebody Set *Them* On Fire - Dead Milkmen


----------



## Dec429

I Need *Somebody* - Brian Adams


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Somebody* to Love - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## WildJon

Prove My *Love* - Violent Femmes


----------



## Dec429

In The Back Of *My* Mind - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## WildJon

*Back* On Earth - Ian Astbury


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Earth *Angel* - The Penguins


----------



## WildJon

Peace On *Earth* - U2


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Peace*ful Easy Feeling - Eagles


----------



## WildJon

Nobody Said It Was *Easy* - Four Horsemen


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I'm *Easy* - Keith Carradine (from the movie Nashville)


----------



## Dec429

It Ain't *Easy* Being Easy - Janie Fricke


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Easy* to be Hard - Three Dog Night


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Hard* Day's Night -- Beatles


----------



## WildJon

*Hard* To Handle - Black Crowes


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I Want A Woman With A *Handle* -- Dave Dudley


----------



## newatthis

*Want* ed Dead or Alive BON JOVI  :rock:


----------



## Lynne

*Dead or Alive* - Deep Purple


----------



## WildJon

If I Ever Leave This World *Alive* - Flogging Molly


----------



## moongirl

*If* it's the Last Thing I Do -- Etta James


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Do * You Want to Know a Secret - the Beatles


----------



## WildJon

It's The End Of The World As We *Know* It (And I Feel Fine) - REM


----------



## Lynne

*Its* All Over Now - Rolling Stones


----------



## Arkander

Sleep *Now* In The Fire -- Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Beststash

Rust Never *Sleep*s by Neil Young With Crazy Horse

BTW - Neil will be on The Colbert Report tonight (Aug. 17)


----------



## wottahuzzee

A *Horse* With No Name -- America


----------



## moongirl

Whiskey for My Men, Beer for My *Horse*s -- Toby Keith and Willie Nelson


----------



## fordson major

whiskey lullaby- brad paisley alison krause


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Whiskey * River - Willie Nelson


----------



## beorning

Whiskey, you're the devil - Traditional


----------



## Lynne

*Whiskey* Drinkin' Woman - Nazereth


----------



## WildJon

Fire *Woman* - The Cult


----------



## Lynne

My *Woman,* My *Woman*, My Wife - Marty Robbins


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Fire* Escape, Fastball


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Great Balls of *Fire* -- Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## WildJon

*Fire* In The Head - Tea Party


----------



## PyroDon

Head games


----------



## Dec429

Over My *Head* - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## WildJon

*Head* On - Pixies


----------



## Dec429

Rock *On* - David Essex


----------



## WildJon

Cherub *Rock* - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Dec429

You Make Me (*Rock* Hard) - Kiss


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Hard* Day's Night, Beatles


----------



## Dec429

Old *Days* - Chicago


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Too *Old* to Rock 'N' Roll; Too Young to Die, Jethro Tull


----------



## Dec429

*Young* American - David Bowie


----------



## SteveD(TX)

American Woman - Guess Who


----------



## wy_white_wolf

America the Beautiful, ? (brain fade on friday)


----------



## Dec429

Song For *America* - Kansas


----------



## WildJon

The Streets Of *America* - Bad Religion


----------



## wy_white_wolf

God Bless America, Irving Berlin


----------



## WildJon

*God* Save The Queen - Sex Pistols


----------



## Dec429

Killer *Queen* - Queen


----------



## WildJon

Cortez The *Killer* - Neil Young


----------



## Lynne

*Young* Love - Sonny James


----------



## freeinalaska

They *Love* Each Other- Jerry Garcia/Grateful Dead


----------



## WildJon

Epp Opp Ork Ah-Ah (Means I *Love* You) - Violent Femmes


----------



## freeinalaska

*You* Don't Have To Ask- Grateful Dead


----------



## WildJon

I Just Wanna *Have* Something To Do - Garbage


----------



## freeinalaska

*Something* In The Way- Nirvana


----------



## WildJon

Light My *Way* - Audioslave


----------



## freeinalaska

I See The *Light* - Hot Tuna


----------



## WildJon

*Light* Of The Day - Kula Shaker


----------



## freeinalaska

Keep Your *Day* Job - Grateful Dead


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Day Tripper - the Beatles


----------



## freeinalaska

*Day* to *Day* Out The Window Blues - Hot Tuna

I couldn't think of anything else with "tripper" in it.


----------



## moongirl

The Oreo Cookie *Blues* -- Lonnie Mack


----------



## freeinalaska

*Cookie* Puss - Beastie Boys


----------



## moongirl

*Puss'*n Boots -- Adam Ant


----------



## Arkander

Die With Your *Boots* On -- Iron Maiden


----------



## bugstabber

Walkin *on* the Sun - Smash Mouth


----------



## Dec429

Walkin' After Midnight- Patsy Cline


----------



## SouthWesteader

*Midnight* in Montgomery ~ Alan Jackson


----------



## Dec429

Livin' After *Midnight* - Judas Priest


----------



## SouthWesteader

*Livin' *on Love ~ Alan Jackson


----------



## moongirl

*Livin' * on the Edge -- Aerosmith


----------



## SouthWesteader

Can't see *the* stars ~ Ann Wilson Hardin


----------



## moongirl

Keeper of *the Stars* -- Tracy Byrd


----------



## wottahuzzee

Shining *Star* -- Earth, Wind, and Fire


----------



## fordson major

Shooting Stars -billy idol


----------



## tallpines

Twinkle, Twinkle, Little Star ~~ Rebus Rhymes


----------



## SouthWesteader

OK, another Alan Jackson:
*
Little* Bitty ~ Alan Jackson


----------



## moongirl

It's the *Little* Things -- Alice Cooper


----------



## The Colonies

*The* Politics of Dancing--Re-Flex

:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## fordson major

dancing in the dark- bruce springsteen


----------



## Arkander

Coming Out Of The *Dark* -- Gloria Estefan


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Eli's *Coming * - Three Dog Night


----------



## bugstabber

They're *coming* to take me away ha-haa - Napoleon XIV (Jerry Samuels)


----------



## Lynne

Thye Can't *Take* That *Away* From *Me* - B B King


----------



## moongirl

*Me* and You and a dog named Boo -- Lobo


----------



## fordson major

hound dog-ELVIS PRESLEY


----------



## moongirl

Giving the *Dog* a Bone -- AC/DC


----------



## Arkander

No *Bone* Movies -- Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Bad to the *Bone*- George Thorogood and the Destroyers


----------



## bugstabber

*Bad* Days - Flaming Lips


----------



## fordson major

Hard days night- the beatles


----------



## WildJon

*Hard* To Handle - Black Crowes


----------



## The Colonies

Welcome *to* the Boomtown--David & David

Love that song!!!


----------



## moongirl

*Welcome* to the Jungle-- Guns and Roses


----------



## The Colonies

*Jungle* Love--The Time (associated with Prince)


----------



## moongirl

*Love* to *Love* You Baby -- Donna Summer


----------



## The Colonies

*Baby* Got Back--Sir Mix-a-Lot


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Get *Back* - the Beatles


----------



## The Colonies

*Get* Here--Oleta Adams


----------



## Lynne

Here For The Party - Gretchen Wilson


----------



## Arkander

Let's Get This *Party* Started -- Korn


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Start* It Up -- Rolling Stones


----------



## Lynne

Aint Going Down Til The Sun Comes *Up* - Garth Brooks


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Goin' Down* Slow, Eric Clapton


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Slow* Hand -- Pointer Sisters


----------



## Lynne

Put Your *Hand * in The Hand - Elvis


----------



## Arkander

You're Gonna Get *Your* Fingers Burned -- The Allan Parsons Project


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Come and Get It -- Bad*finger*


----------



## WildJon

*Come* Out And Play - The Offspring


----------



## Lynne

*Come* To My Window - Melissa Etheridge


----------



## SouthWesteader

*Come* to the Master ~ Al Cartwright


----------



## Dec429

Run *to* You - Brian Adams


----------



## WildJon

*You* Me And The Bottle Makes Three - Big Bad Voodoo Daddy


----------



## Dec429

Tonight The *Bottle* Let Me Down - Merle Haggard


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Don't Bring *Me Down* - the Animals


----------



## Dec429

*Bring* On The Rain - Jodee Messina


----------



## WildJon

(Here Comes The) *Rain* - The Cult


----------



## freeinalaska

*Here Comes* Sunshine - Grateful Dead


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Sunshine* On My Shoulders, John Denver


----------



## freeinalaska

Uncle *John*'s Band - Grateful Dead


----------



## Dec429

*Uncle* Tom's Cabin - Warrant


----------



## freeinalaska

Just Like *Tom* Thumb Blues - Bob Dylan


----------



## Dec429

Statesboro *Blues* - Allman Brothers Band


----------



## Arkander

Saggy Diaper *Blues* -- Da Vinci's Notebook


----------



## WildJon

Sucker Train *Blues* - Velvet Revolver


----------



## Dec429

*Train* Kept A'Rollin (All Night Long) - YardBirds and/or Aerosmith


----------



## freeinalaska

Stop That *Train* - Bob Marley


----------



## Arkander

*Train* Round The Bend -- Velvet Underground


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Love *Train* -- O'Jays


----------



## Arkander

Eep Opp Ork Ahah (Means I *Love* You) -- Violent Femmes


----------



## WildJon

*You* Look So Fine - Garbage


----------



## Dec429

(She's Got) The *Look* - Roxetter


----------



## freeinalaska

*She* Belongs to Me - Bob Dylan


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Tommy, Can You Hear *Me* -- The Who


----------



## freeinalaska

*Who* Are You - The Who


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

You *Are* My Sunshine -- Jimmie Davis


----------



## freeinalaska

*Sunshine* Daydream - Grateful Dead


----------



## WildJon

Steal My *Sunshine* - Len


----------



## freeinalaska

*My* Brother Esau - Grateful Dead


----------



## WildJon

*Brother* Wolf; Sister Moon - The Cult


----------



## fordson major

Let The Good Times Roll/Feel So Fine - twisted sister


----------



## WildJon

I Hate Rock & *Roll* - The Jesus & Mary Chain


----------



## freeinalaska

*Feel* Like A Stranger - Grateful Dead


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I *Feel* Fine - the Beatles


----------



## freeinalaska

*Fine* Girl - Frank Zappa


----------



## WildJon

Stupid *Girl* - Garbage


----------



## Arkander

Living Dead *Girl* -- Rob Zombie


----------



## freeinalaska

Goblin *Girl* - Frank Zappa


----------



## freeinalaska

*Dead Girl*s Of London - Frank Zappa


----------



## WildJon

*London* Calling - The Clash


----------



## Arkander

*Calling* All Nations -- Inxs


----------



## freeinalaska

*Calling* Elvis - Dire Straits


----------



## WildJon

*Elvis* Is Dead - Forgotten Rebels


----------



## Arkander

Bringing Out The *Elvis* -- Faith Hill


----------



## fordson major

Uncomplicated-Elvis Costello


----------



## Arkander

Santa Clause Is Back In Town -- *Elvis* Presley


----------



## Weho Dave

My *Town* - Montgomery Gentry


----------



## moongirl

Down*town* Money Waster -- The Black Crowes`


----------



## Weho Dave

*Money* - Pink Floyd


----------



## moongirl

Time is Money -- Frank Zappa


----------



## Weho Dave

High *Time* - Grateful Dead


----------



## SouthWesteader

Rocky Mountain *High* ~ John Denver


----------



## The Colonies

*High* Water--Rush


----------



## moongirl

*High* - Trace Adkins


----------



## moongirl

Daddy Should Have Stayed in *High* School -- Cheap Trick


----------



## The Colonies

Living *in* a Box--Living in a Box

:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## fordson major

livin' on the edge - aerosmith


----------



## The Colonies

Running Up *The* Hill--Kate Bush


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Running* on Empty -- Jackson Browne


----------



## wy_white_wolf

My Glass Is *Empty*, Larry Hart


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The Dirty Glass -- Dropkick Murphys


----------



## wy_white_wolf

The *Dirty* Bird Song, Frank Starr


----------



## Lynne

Kind of a *Bird* - Allman Brothers


----------



## Weho Dave

Free *Bird* - Lynyrd Skynyrd !


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Free* Fallin' - Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers


----------



## Lynne

*Free* As a Bird - Beatles


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Bird* Song -- Grateful Dead


----------



## Dec429

Humming* Bird* Don't Fly Away - Seals and Crofts


----------



## fordson major

pretty fly for a white guy- the offspring


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Dirty *White* Boy -- Foreigner


----------



## Arkander

Lowdown And *Dirty* -- Foreigner


----------



## moongirl

Mocking*bird* -- Carly Simon and James Taylor


----------



## freeinalaska

??


----------



## WildJon

*Mockingbird* Girl - Scott Weiland


----------



## freeinalaska

Good Morning Little School *Girl* - Grateful Dead/Sonny Boy Williamson


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Knoxville *Girl*, The Outlaws


----------



## wy_white_wolf

I Want a Little *Girl*, Eric Clapton


----------



## WildJon

Breaking Up The *Girl* - Garbage


----------



## freeinalaska

Tangled *Up* In Blue - Bob Dylan


----------



## WildJon

Soldier *Blue* - The Cult


----------



## freeinalaska

Two *Soldier*s - Jerry Garcia & David Grisman (traditional)


----------



## Dec429

Torn Between *Two* Lovers - Mary McGregor


----------



## WildJon

Love Me *Two* Times - The Doors


----------



## Dec429

*Love* Me Tonight - Head East


----------



## WildJon

*Love* Song For A Vampire - Annie Lennox


----------



## freeinalaska

Comes a *Time* - Grateful Dead


----------



## Dec429

*Come* Again - Damn Yankees


----------



## WildJon

What's My Age *Again* - Blink 182


----------



## freeinalaska

*What*'s Become of The Baby - Grateful Dead


----------



## WildJon

Hey *Baby* - No Doubt


----------



## freeinalaska

*Hey* Pocky Way - Grateful Dead (Neville-Traditional ?)


----------



## WildJon

Light My *Way* - Audioslave


----------



## freeinalaska

When The *Light*s Went Out - Garcia/Hunter


----------



## WildJon

*When* The Music's Over - The Doors


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Over* There -- George M. Cohan


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Move *Over*, Steppenwolf


----------



## WildJon

*Move* To Bremerton - MxPx


----------



## Arkander

You Don't Have To *Move* That Mountain -- Trisha Yearwood


----------



## freeinalaska

Fire on The *Mountain* - Grateful Dead


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*You* Talk too Much, George Thorogood


----------



## WildJon

Too *Much* To Ask - Avril Lavigne


----------



## Dec429

*Talk* Dirty To Me - Poison


----------



## freeinalaska

*Dirty* Buisness - New Riders Of The Purple Sage


----------



## WildJon

*Dirty* Laundry - Don Henley


----------



## Dec429

*Dirty* White Boy - Foreigner


----------



## Arkander

Too Much Monkey *Business* -- The Beatles


----------



## Dec429

*Monkey* Business - Skid Row


----------



## WildJon

*Monkey* Gone To Heaven - Pixies


----------



## freeinalaska

Knockin' On *Heaven*'s Door - Bob Dylan


----------



## WildJon

Kitchen *Door* - Buffalo Tom


----------



## freeinalaska

Standing At Your *Door* - Robert Hunter


----------



## WildJon

*Standing* In The Shower Thinking - Jane's Addiction


----------



## freeinalaska

Gotta Change My Way of *Thinking* - Bob Dylan


----------



## WildJon

Don't *Change* Your Plans - Ben Folds Five


----------



## freeinalaska

Death *Don't* Have No Mercy - Grateful Dead / Reverand Gary Davis


----------



## wy_white_wolf

All Revved Up With *No* Place to Go, Meatloaf


----------



## WildJon

Your grits My *Place* - Elastica


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*My* Sharona -- The Knack


----------



## WildJon

Painted On *My* Heart - The Cult


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Painted* Lady, Slim Watts


----------



## freeinalaska

*Lady* With A Fan - Grateful Dead


----------



## WildJon

I'm Finding It Harder To Be *A* Gentleman - White Stripes


----------



## freeinalaska

The *Harder* They Come - Jimmy Cliff


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Paradise by *the* Dashboard Light - Meatloaf


----------



## WildJon

Cheeseburger In *Paradise* - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## freeinalaska

Dim *Light*s, Thick Smoke (And Loud, Loud Music)-New Riders Of The Purple Sage


----------



## freeinalaska

Two Tickets to *Paradise* - Eddie Money


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Ticket* to Ride -- Beatles


----------



## freeinalaska

*Ride* Natty *Ride* - Bob Marley


----------



## sullen

*One* way ticket - The Darkness
Have to use the *Bold* word....


----------



## Arkander

*Ticket* To Ride -- The Beatles


----------



## WildJon

Who's Gonna *Ride* Your Wild Horses - U2


----------



## freeinalaska

*Wild Horses* - Rolling Stones


----------



## Lynne

Heavy *Horses * - Jethro Tull


----------



## freeinalaska

He Ain't *Heavy*, He's My Brother - The Hollies


----------



## Lynne

*He's My* Rock - Olivia Newton John


----------



## freeinalaska

Let it *Rock* - Chuck Berry


----------



## WildJon

*Let* The Good Times Roll - The Cars


----------



## Dec429

Let It *Roll* - BTO


----------



## freeinalaska

*Roll* In My Sweet Baby's Arms - Traditional/Bill Monroe/Jerry Garcia


----------



## Lynne

*Sweet* Dreams - Eurythmics


----------



## fordson major

sweet home alabama-Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## WildJon

*Sweet* Soul Sister - The Cult


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Little Bit of *Soul* - Music Explosion


----------



## WildJon

*Soul* Suckin' Jerk - Beck


----------



## freeinalaska

Jesus Thinks You're a *Jerk* - Frank Zappa


----------



## tallpines

My Baby "thinks" He's a Train ~~ Roseann Cash


----------



## fordson major

long black train- josh turner


----------



## sullen

Which word do you want us to use, Ford?


----------



## SouthWesteader

The Morning Train - Kickin' Grass

Boy, this thread has 1046 replies and 4 thousand-something views!


----------



## Lynne

*Morning* has Broken - Cat Stevens


----------



## SteveD(TX)

sullen said:


> Which word do you want us to use, Ford?


You can use any of the three words in the title to the song.


Owner of a *Broken* Heart - Yes


----------



## RedEarth

Shallow *Heart* , Shallow Water - Kaitlin Cary


----------



## northstarpermie

Heartbreaker ~ Pat Benetar


----------



## The Colonies

You're A *Heartbreaker*--Elvis Presley

:Bawling: :Bawling: :Bawling: :Bawling:


----------



## moongirl

*Heartbreaker*'s Beach Party -- Tom Petty


----------



## HermitJohn

Theme For A Nude *Beach* --B-52's


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Totally *Nude*, Talking Heads


----------



## Lynne

*Totally* Hot - Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Dec429

*Hot* Girls In Love - Loverboy


----------



## Lynne

When Your *Hot * Your Hot - Jerry Reed


----------



## wy_white_wolf

My Gal Is Red *Hot*, Ronnie Hawkins


----------



## WildJon

*Red* Eyed Troll - The Muffs


----------



## Dec429

Wild *Eyed* Southern Boy - .38 Special


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Wild* Thing, Troggs


----------



## freeinalaska

Walk On The *Wild* Side - Lou Reed


----------



## Dec429

*Walk* Of Life - Dire Straits


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Life* is a Long Song, Jethro Tull


----------



## Dec429

*Long* Way Home - Supertramp


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Comin' *Home*, Lynyrd Skynryd


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Can't Find My Way *Home* - Blind Faith


----------



## freeinalaska

Help On The *Way* - Grateful Dead


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Help* Me Rhonda, The Beach Boys


----------



## freeinalaska

*Me* And Bobby McGee - Janice Joplin / Chris Kristofferson


----------



## newatthis

Lay your hands on *ME* - Bon jovi


----------



## freeinalaska

To *Lay* Me Down - Grateful Dead


----------



## Arkander

Way *Down* Yonder In New Orleans -- Louis Armstrong


----------



## WildJon

*New Orleans* Is Sinking - Tragically Hip


----------



## freeinalaska

The Battle Of *New Orleans* - Johnny Horton / Jimmie Driftwood


----------



## Oggie

*New* York, *New* York - Frank Sinatra


----------



## WildJon

*New York* City - The Cult


----------



## freeinalaska

In The *City* - The Eagles


----------



## WildJon

Hot *In The City* - Billy Idol


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Summer *in the City * - Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## freeinalaska

*Summer* Days - Bob Dylan


----------



## Arkander

Never Dreamed You'd Leave In *Summer* -- Joan Baez


----------



## The Colonies

Cruel *Summer*--Bananarama


----------



## moongirl

*Cruel* to be Kind -- Nick Lowe


----------



## suzfromWi

Don't be cruel.....Elvis


----------



## newatthis

Someday I'll *BE* Saturday Night- Bonjovi :hobbyhors


----------



## WildJon

*Saturday* Night's Alright For Fightin' - Elton John


----------



## freeinalaska

It's *Alright* With Me - New Riders Of The Purple Sage


----------



## WildJon

Why Can't You Be Nicer To *Me* - White Stripes


----------



## Dec429

I Wouldn't Want To Be Like *You * - Alan Parsons Project


----------



## Lynne

*Wouldn't* It Be Nice - Beach Boys


----------



## freeinalaska

It Never Hurts To Be *Nice* To Somebody - NRPS


----------



## Lynne

Be *Somebody* - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Dec429

Thank Ya For Lettin' Me *Be* Mice Elf - Sly and The Family Stone


----------



## freeinalaska

Let's Go Get *Stone*d - Ray Charles


----------



## Dec429

Come And* Get* Your Love - Redbone

freeinalaska - as for your last post, Let's Go!!!!


----------



## freeinalaska

Can't *Come* Down - Grateful Dead

Dec429, That Ray, he's a smart man. We should listen to him.


----------



## Dec429

Where The *Down * Boys Go - Warrant

freeinalaska, have you watched the movie "Ray"? I enjoyed it very much!


----------



## Lynne

Ain't Going *Down* Til The Sun Comes Up - Garth Brooks


----------



## WildJon

Here She *Comes* Now - Nirvana


----------



## freeinalaska

It's All Over *Now*, Baby Blue - Bob Dylan

Dec429, no I havn't watched it yet. I intend to.


----------



## Dec429

*Over* But The Cryin' - Georgia Sattelites


----------



## WildJon

*The* Hardest Button To Button - White Stripes


----------



## freeinalaska

The *Hardest* Part - Ryan Adams/Joan Osborne


----------



## Dec429

The Waiting Is The *Hardest * Part - Tom Petty


----------



## freeinalaska

*Waiting* For A Miracle - Jerry Garcia Band


----------



## Lynne

The *Hardest* Part Is The Night - Bon Jovi


----------



## Dec429

This Could Be The *Night* - Loverboy


----------



## Lynne

The *Miracle* - Queen


----------



## Lynne

*Night * Moves - Bob Seger

:duel:


----------



## Dec429

End Of *The* World - REM


----------



## freeinalaska

Till The *End Of The World* Rolls Round - Old And In The Way


----------



## WildJon

Summertime *Rolls* - Jane's Addiction


----------



## Dec429

*Summer* Song - Joe Satriani


----------



## freeinalaska

Let Me *Roll* It - Paul McCartney


----------



## WildJon

*Let Me* In - REM


----------



## Dec429

Roll *Me,* Daddy - Tina Turner


----------



## freeinalaska

Let's *Roll* Another One - Pink Floyd


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Rock N' *Roll* Hoochie Coo -- Rick Derringer


----------



## Dec429

She Wants To *Rock*, And I've Gotta Roll - Warren Brothers


----------



## WildJon

*Gotta* Get Away - The Offspring


----------



## freeinalaska

You Can't Always Get What You *Want* - Rolling Stones


----------



## Dec429

I *Can't* Make You Love Me - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## freeinalaska

They *Love* Each Other - Grateful Dead


----------



## WildJon

Do *They* Owe Us A Living - Crass


----------



## freeinalaska

Night Of The *Living* Lonely - NRPS


----------



## Dec429

*Living * After Midnight - Judas Priest


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Walking *After Midnight* -- Patsy Cline


----------



## freeinalaska

*Midnight* Moonlight - Jerry Garcia


----------



## Dec429

*After* The Fall - Journey


----------



## freeinalaska

A Hard Rain's A-Gonna *Fall* - Bob Dylan


----------



## WildJon

*Fall* On Me - REM


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Call *Me* -- Blondie


----------



## freeinalaska

*Call* Letter Blues - Bob Dylan


----------



## Lynne

Some One To *Call* - J Jackson


----------



## freeinalaska

Please Send Me *Someone* To Love - Percy Mayfield


----------



## tallpines

You're the Nearest Thing "to" Heaven ~~ Johnny Cash


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Wild *Thing* - The Troggs


----------



## Lynne

Stairway to *Heaven* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## freeinalaska

*Heaven* Help The Fool - Bob Weir/Rob Wasserman


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*The* *Fool* On The Hill -- Beatles


----------



## fordson major

i'm a *fool* for you- Ray Charles


----------



## WildJon

*Fool* Me Once - Forgotten Rebels


----------



## freeinalaska

Off To Sea *Once* More - Garcia/Traditional


----------



## WildJon

*Sea* And Sky - The Cult


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Sea* of Love -- Del Shannon


----------



## freeinalaska

How Mountain Girls Can *Love* - Old And In The Way/Ruby Rakes


----------



## WildJon

*Love* Me Two Times - The Doors


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Three *Times* a Lady -- Commodores


----------



## freeinalaska

I Got *Two* Women - Ron McKernan


----------



## WildJon

88 Lines About 44 *Women* - The Nails


----------



## freeinalaska

Rainy Day *Women* #12 & 35 - Bob Dylan


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Wild Women Don't Have The Blues -- Sue Kellar


----------



## WildJon

*Wild* Horses - Rolling Stones


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Heart of *Stone* - Cher


----------



## freeinalaska

Foolish *Heart* - Grateful Dead


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Fool*s Rush In -- Glenn Miller


----------



## WildJon

Man *In* The Box - Alice In Chains


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I'm A *Man * - the Yardbirds


----------



## freeinalaska

*I'm A* Hog For You Baby - Grateful Dead


----------



## SouthWesteader

Thank *You*, Jesus, *For* Holding On To Me ~ Al Cartwright


----------



## moongirl

*Jesus* just left Chicago -- ZZ Top


----------



## Lynne

Take Me Back to *Chicago * - Chicago


----------



## The Colonies

We're Not Gonna *Take* It--Twisted Sister


----------



## moongirl

*Take * it to tje Limit -- The Eagles


----------



## fordson major

no* limit*-504 Boyz


----------



## blufford

*No * Scrubs-TLC


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

For *No* One -- Beatles


----------



## WildJon

Flesh *For* Fantasy - Billy Idol


----------



## Dec429

*Fantasy* Girl - .38 Special


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Uptown *Girl* -- Billy Joel


----------



## Dec429

*Girl* Keeps Coming Apart - Aerosmith


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Elis *Comin* - Three Dog Night


----------



## WildJon

You've Got Another Thing *Comin'* - Judas Priest


----------



## freeinalaska

Hold On It's *Coming* - Country Joe


----------



## fordson major

big *joe * mufferaw -stompin tom conners


----------



## freeinalaska

*Big* River - Johnny Cash


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*River* of No Return -- Marilyn Monroe


----------



## WildJon

The *River* - The Cult


----------



## freeinalaska

Black Muddy *River* - Grateful Dead


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Got My Mojo Working -- *Muddy* Waters


----------



## freeinalaska

*Working* On A Building - Old And In The Way/Traditional


----------



## Dec429

I'm *On* My Way Back To The Old Home - Old And In The Way


----------



## freeinalaska

The *Way* You Do The Things You Do - JGB


----------



## WildJon

All The Small *Things* - Blink 182


----------



## SouthWesteader

Just *the* Way *Things* Go ~ Al Cartwright


----------



## WildJon

*Just* My Imagination - Cranberries


----------



## freeinalaska

Lord, I *Just* Can't Keep From Crying - Blind Willie Johnson


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Why Me *Lord* -- Kris Kristofferson


----------



## Dec429

*Cryin'* In The Rain - Whitesnake


----------



## WildJon

*Rain* On The Scarecrow - John Mellencamp


----------



## freeinalaska

Box Of *Rain* - Grateful Dead


----------



## Dec429

Tennessee Flat Top *Box* - Johnny Cash


----------



## freeinalaska

I'll Change Your *Flat* Tire Merle - Nick Gravenites


----------



## Oggie

I Think I'll Just Stay Here and Drink -- *Merle* Haggard

Oh, that probably won't work, how about:

Severe *Tire* Damage -- They Might be Giants


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*I'll * Fly Away - Allison Krauss


----------



## freeinalaska

Let Me Sing Your Blues *Away* - Grateful Dead (again)


----------



## SouthWesteader

Low Down Get-Me-Down Blues ~ Ann Wilson Hardin


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Shades of *Blue* -- Francine Reed


----------



## Lynne

*Blue * Moon Of Kentucky - Bill Monroe


----------



## WildJon

*Kentucky* Woman - Neil Diamond


----------



## Lynne

Girl, you'll Be A *Woman* Soon _ *Neil Diamond*


----------



## fordson major

shine on you crazy *diamond*- pink floyd


----------



## freeinalaska

*Crazy* Words, *Crazy* Tune - Mother McCree's Uptown Jug Champions


----------



## fordson major

we are the *Champions*-queen ,also *crazy* frog


----------



## freeinalaska

*Queen* Jane Approximately - Bob Dylan


----------



## fordson major

the ballad of Mary(*Queen of Scots*) -Grave Digger


----------



## freeinalaska

The *Ballad* of Frankie Lee and Judas Preist - Bob Dylan


----------



## SouthWesteader

*The Ballad of* Johnny Blue ~ Ann Wilson Hardin (again)


----------



## tallpines

"Ballad" of Ira Hayes ~~ Johnny Cash


----------



## bugstabber

Tired *of* You - Foo Fighters


----------



## moongirl

*Tired* of Waiting for You -- The Kinks


----------



## fordson major

*waiting* for a girl like you - Foreigner


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*A Girl Like You * - Young Rascals


----------



## Lynne

Without *You * - Nielson S.?


----------



## moongirl

A World *Without* Heroes -- Cher


----------



## bugstabber

Sittin' on Top of the *World* - Willie Nelson


----------



## moongirl

Save the *World* -- Bon Jovi


----------



## fordson major

*save* my soul-Big Bad Voodoo Daddy


----------



## moongirl

*Soul*shine -- The Allman Brothers


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Soul * Man - Sam and Dave


----------



## Lynne

Any *Man* Of Mine - Shania Twain


----------



## moongirl

Dangerous *Man* - Trace Adkins


----------



## newatthis

Last *MAN* standing- Bon jovi :dance:


----------



## moongirl

Simple *Man* -- Charlie Daniels


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Simple* Kind of *Man* - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## moongirl

California *Man* -- Cheap Trick


----------



## PyroDon

Hotel California -Eagals


----------



## bugstabber

Heartbreak *Hotel* - Elvis


----------



## Arkander

Hangdog *Hotel* Room -- Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## The Colonies

Sitting in My *Hotel*--Kinks


----------



## moongirl

Hot Plate Heaven at the Green *Hotel* -- Frank Zappa


----------



## fordson major

*Heaven*'s Just A Sin Away - The Kendalls


----------



## moongirl

My *Heaven* - Trace Adkins


----------



## The Colonies

*Heaven*--Warrant

80's hair band.....good song too!


----------



## moongirl

Tears in *Heaven* -- Eric Clapton


----------



## Arkander

I Wonder If *Heaven* Got A Ghetto -- 2Pac


----------



## moongirl

In the *Ghetto* -- Elvis Presley


----------



## fordson major

heat *of the* night- bryan adams


----------



## fordson major

*in the* heat of the night- ray charles


----------



## moongirl

Wild *Night* -- Van Morrison


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Wild * Thing - the Trogs


----------



## Dec429

Born To Be* Wild* - Steppenwolf


----------



## fordson major

*Wild* Child- ENYA


----------



## Dec429

Hot *Child* In The City - Nick Gilder


----------



## fordson major

We Built This *City*-Jefferson Starship


----------



## Lynne

Coming To Your *City* - Big and Rich


----------



## WildJon

New York *City* - The Cult


----------



## fordson major

money* city* maniacs- sloan


----------



## WildJon

The *Money* Will Roll Right In - Mudhoney


----------



## moongirl

Dec429 said:


> Hot *Child* In The City - Nick Gilder


Aaaah! to be 14 again!


*Roll* On - Alabama


----------



## WildJon

Why Is Everybody Always Picking *On* Me - Bloodhound Gang


----------



## Arkander

*Everybody* Have Fun Tonight -- Wang Chung


----------



## bugstabber

Frances Farmer Will Have Her Revenge on Seattle - Nirvana


----------



## The Colonies

Puttin' *On* The Ritz--Taco


----------



## moongirl

oops


----------



## moongirl

From *the* Inside -- Alice Cooper


----------



## fordson major

*INSIDE* Information-Foreigner


----------



## Jaclynne

Deep* Inside* - Mary J Blidge


----------



## moongirl

In So *Deep* - Kid Rock


----------



## Jaclynne

I'm Just A Lucky* So * And *So * - Diana Krall


----------



## Lynne

*I'm* Gonna Miss Her- Brad Paisley


----------



## fordson major

You're Not *Gonna Miss* Me / Aaron Pritchett


----------



## WildJon

*Not* For You - Pearl Jam


----------



## Lynne

Run *For* Your Life - Beatles


----------



## Dec429

*Run* Like Hell - Pink Floyd


----------



## moongirl

*Hell* is for Children -- Pat Benatar


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Teach Your *Children * - Crosby Stills Nash and Young


----------



## Lynne

Make Up *Your* Mind - D. Carter


----------



## Jaclynne

Carolina In My *Mind* - James Taylor


----------



## fordson major

Oh my sweet *Carolina*- Counting Crows


----------



## Arkander

*Sweet* Emotion -- Aerosmith


----------



## bugstabber

*Emotion*al Rescue - Rolling Stones


----------



## The Colonies

*Rescue* Me--Madonna

:happy: :happy:


----------



## Jaclynne

*Rescue* - Uncle Kracker


----------



## Jaclynne

Past The Point Of *Rescue* - Hal Ketchum


----------



## The Colonies

* Point * of No Return--Nu Shooz


----------



## MELOC

return to sender...elvis


----------



## The Colonies

*Return* To Me (Ritorna A Me)--Dean Martin 

(a romantic song and Dean Martin is one of the best crooners of his day besides Frank Sinatra, imo)


----------



## moongirl

Do That for *Me* - The Robert Cray Band


----------



## The Colonies

I *Do* What I Do--John Taylor


----------



## fordson major

The Way You *Do* The Things You *Do*- UB40


----------



## The Colonies

Let's Go All The *Way*--Sly Fox


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Take It Any *Way* You Want It, The Outlaws


----------



## Jaclynne

My *Way* - Frank Sinatra


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*My* Generation - the Who


----------



## Jaclynne

Big Band *Generation* - Duran Duran


----------



## fordson major

(This Is) *My* Town Montgomery Gentry

*band* on the run-Paul Mccartney


----------



## tallpines

Down Town ~~ Petula Clark


----------



## Dec429

My Home *Town* - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Sweet *Home* Alabama, Lynyrd Skynryd


----------



## Dec429

My Home's In *Alabama* - Alabama


----------



## Lynne

*Alabama* Sky - Alabama


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Lucy in the *Sky* With Diamonds - the Beatles


----------



## Jaclynne

*Diamond * Girl - Seals and Crofts


----------



## WildJon

New *Girl* Now - Honeymoon Suite


----------



## Jaclynne

My *Girl * - The Temptations


----------



## fordson major

About A *Girl *- Nirvana


----------



## Lynne

Life Is *A* Lemon And I Want My Money Back - Meatloaf


----------



## moongirl

*Life is a* Highway -- Tom Cochrane


----------



## Lynne

Highway To Hell - AC/DC


----------



## moongirl

(Going to) *Hell* in a bucket - Grateful Dead


----------



## Lynne

Well. My *Bucket*s Got a Hole in it - Hank Williams


----------



## Arkander

Johnny, Kick A *Hole* In The Sky -- Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## SouthWesteader

*In the Sky*, Lord ~ *Johnny* Cash


----------



## Jaclynne

My Sweet *Lord* - George Harrison


----------



## SouthWesteader

Jesus, *Oh* Sweet Jesus ~ Al Cartwright


----------



## Jaclynne

Let's Stay Together - *Al* Green


----------



## The Colonies

*Stay*--Shakespear's Sister


----------



## moongirl

Rock and Roll is Here to *Stay* -- Danny and the Juniors


----------



## The Colonies

I love *Rock N' Roll*--Joan Jett


----------



## fordson major

*Rock N' Roll* Fantasy-Bad Company


----------



## The Colonies

*Fantasy*--Aldo Nova


----------



## Dec429

*Fantasy* Girl - .38 Special


----------



## fordson major

a Rock N' Roll *Fantasy*- the KINKS


----------



## Jaclynne

*Roll* In My Sweet Baby's Arms - Flatt and Scruggs


----------



## newatthis

These *ARMS* are open all night--Bon Jovi :dance:


----------



## fordson major

brothers in *arms*- dire straits

halo, theres lots worse songs you could have stuck in yer mind! (come and listen too a story bout a man named jed!)


----------



## Lynne

For The Love Of Big *Brother* - Eurythmics


----------



## bugstabber

Stuck in *the* Middle with You - Steeler's Wheel


----------



## Jaclynne

Meet In The *Middle * - Diamond Rio


----------



## moongirl

Where the Rubber *Meets* the Road -- Meatloaf


----------



## The Colonies

*Where* Are You Now?--Synch


----------



## moongirl

*Where* the Boys Are - Connie Francis


----------



## The Colonies

Tarzan *Boy*--Baltimora :sing: :sing: :sing:


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Long Haired Country *Boy*, Charlie Daniels


----------



## Lynne

*Long* Way Home - Dan Fogelberg


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Long* Time Gone - Crosby Stills Nash and Young


----------



## Dec429

*Long* Way (To Where I'm Going) - Little River Band


----------



## Lynne

The* Long* Run - Eagles


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Run* Through the Jungle, CCR


----------



## fordson major

welcome too *the jungle*-guns n roses


----------



## freeinalaska

It Must Have Been The *Roses* - Grateful Dead


----------



## moongirl

Ramble on *Rose* -- The Grateful Dead


----------



## WildJon

So Like A *Rose* - Garbage


----------



## Dec429

Every *Rose * Has It's Thorn - Poison


----------



## WildJon

*Thorn* In My Side - Eurythmics


----------



## Jaclynne

Time Is On My *Side* - Rolling Stones


----------



## bugstabber

Who Was In *My* Room Last Night - Butthole Surfers


----------



## SouthWesteader

*My* D J Buddy ~ Al Cartwright


----------



## Jaclynne

Brown Eyed Handsome Man - *Buddy* Holly


----------



## The Colonies

*Brown* Eyed Girl--Van Morrison


----------



## moongirl

Bad,Bad Leroy *Brown* -- Jim Croce


----------



## The Colonies

*Bad* Girl--Madonna 

:sing: :sing:


----------



## moongirl

Every *Girl* I See -- Buddy Guy


----------



## The Colonies

*Every* Breath You Take--The Police


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Every * Time You Say Goodbye - Alison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## Lynne

Who Can Blame *You* - Alison Krauss


----------



## fordson major

*who* made *who* ac/dc


----------



## Jaclynne

Pinball Wizard - The* Who*


----------



## trish4prez

He's the *Wizard* Diana Ross


----------



## moongirl

The *Wizard* - Black Sabbath


----------



## fordson major

rain *wizard* Black stone cherry


----------



## moongirl

We're Off to See the Wizard -- Jackson Browne


----------



## fordson major

*off to see the *world- alvin and the chipmunks


----------



## trish4prez

*Off To See The * Lizard --Jimmy Buffett -


----------



## bugstabber

I Can't Get You *Off* Of My Mind - Hank Williams


----------



## Jaclynne

Always on My* Mind* - Willie Nelson


----------



## The Colonies

*Always * Something There to Remind Me--Naked Eyes

:rock:


----------



## moongirl

She's *Always* A Woman -- Billy Joel


----------



## The Colonies

*A* Man--Alanis Morissette


----------



## Lynne

When *A Man* Loves A Woman - Michael Bolton


----------



## fordson major

******* *woman* gretchen wilson


----------



## Jaclynne

Long-haired ******* - David Allen Cole


----------



## trish4prez

*Long long long* - Beatles


----------



## bugstabber

I'm a *Long* Gone Daddy - Hank Williams


----------



## moongirl

Who's Your *Daddy* -- Toby Keith


----------



## Jaclynne

*Daddy*'s Hands - Holly Dunn


----------



## The Colonies

*Hands * Tied--Scandal 

Love this song!


----------



## Dec429

Keep Your *Hands* To Yourself - Georgia Sattelites


----------



## harrisjnet

*For*Your Love-Chris Ledoux


----------



## harrisjnet

OOps wrong page


----------



## harrisjnet

*Keep*on loving you-REO Speedwagon


----------



## moongirl

Without *You* - Harry Nilsson


----------



## fordson major




----------



## fordson major

*without* love- bon jovi


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Within You *Without* You - the Beatles


----------



## Lynne

Living *Within* My Means - C W McCall


----------



## bugstabber

Hand in *My* Pocket - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Jaclynne

I Want To Hold Your *Hand* - Beatles


----------



## moongirl

The *Hand* That Feeds -- Aerosmith


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Gettin' Any *Feed* (For Your Chickens), Del Reeves


----------



## The Colonies

Jane's *Getting* Serious--Jon Astley


----------



## fordson major

*serious* about you-TROUT FISHING IN AMERICA


----------



## Lynne

*Fishing* In The Dark - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## The Colonies

Dancing in the *Dark*--Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Jaclynne

Shadow* Dancing * - Bee Gees


----------



## fordson major

*Shadow*dancer -Twilight Ophera


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Tiny Dancer -- Elton John


----------



## HowdyYall

Tiny *Dancer* by Elton John


----------



## moongirl

For a *Dancer* -- Jackson Browne


----------



## Jaclynne

Private *Dancer* - Tina Turner


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Helpless Dancer - the Who


----------



## fordson major

death of a disco *dancer*-The Smiths


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Disco Duck -- Rick Dees and His Band of Idiots


----------



## fordson major

*Duck* and Run -three doors down


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Run to the Hills -- Iron Maiden


----------



## Jaclynne

The Way You Love Me - Faith* Hill*


----------



## bugstabber

Figured *You* Out - Nickleback


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Go let it *out* -- Oasis


----------



## The Colonies

*Let*'s Dance--David Bowie

:sing: :sing: :sing:


----------



## Jaclynne

*Let* The Good Times Roll - B B King


----------



## moongirl

*Let*'s *Roll* - Neil Young


----------



## The Colonies

*Let* It Whip--Dazz Band

:bouncy: :banana02:


----------



## fordson major

*whip* it- devo


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Let *It* Be - the Beatles


----------



## Jaclynne

Where Would You* Be* - Martina McBride


----------



## cheryl-tx

Inside of *You* - Hoobastank


----------



## fordson major

wake me up *inside*-Evanescence.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

From the *Inside* -- Linkin Park


----------



## fordson major

on the other side_aerosmith


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Keep on the Sunny *Side* - the Whites


----------



## trish4prez

*Keep* the Candle Burning -- Point of Grace


----------



## bugstabber

*The* Old Apartment - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## moongirl

The *Apartment* Song --Tom Petty


----------



## Jaclynne

*Song * Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## moongirl

*Blue* Bedroom -- Toby Keith


----------



## fordson major

*blue *bayou-Roy Orbison


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Born On The *Bayou*, CCR


----------



## fordson major

*born* in the USA- Bruce Springsteen


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Born* to Run - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## The Colonies

You belong *to* the City--Glenn Frey


----------



## Dec429

*City * Of The Angels - Journey


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Pretty Little *Angel* Eyes, Curtis Lee


----------



## Jaclynne

Blue *Eyes* Crying In The Rain - Willie Nelson


----------



## fordson major

Sing 'Til I Stop *Crying*-Pat Green


----------



## moongirl

[/B]Stop* in the Name of Love -- Diana Ross and the Supremes*


----------



## bugstabber

*All* of My *Love* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Jaclynne

*All * The Way - Frank Sinatra


----------



## The Colonies

*All* the Love in the World--Outfield


----------



## moongirl

Save the *World* -- Bon Jovi


----------



## fordson major

Put the Message in the Box- *world* party


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Message in * a Bottle - Police (Sting)


----------



## WildJon

Time in a *Bottle* - Jim Croce


----------



## The Colonies

*Time* (Clock of the Heart)--Culture Club


----------



## moongirl

Nick of *Time* -- Bonnie Raitt


----------



## pickapeppa

My Bonnie - - Charles E. Pratt


----------



## bugstabber

*My* Sharona - the Knack


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Find *My * Way Back to *My* Heart - Alison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## Jaclynne

Working *My Way Back To * You - Frankie Valli and the 4 Seasons (or Temptations)


----------



## moongirl

*Working* for MCA-- Lynryd Skynryd


----------



## fordson major

*working* in a coal mine- devo


----------



## moongirl

*Working* for the Weekend -- Loverboy


----------



## bugstabber

Foot on *the* Gas - Sexpod


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Trampled Under*foot* -- Led Zeppelin


----------



## The Colonies

Alright Tracy....trying to stump us, yeah? :help: 

*Under* The Boardwalk--The Drifters


----------



## moongirl

*Under* My Thumb - The Rolling Stones


----------



## The Colonies

*Down* Under--Men at Work 

:bouncy: :banana02:


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Over Under Sideways *Down* - the Yardbirds


----------



## bugstabber

Driver *Down* - Trent Reznor


----------



## moongirl

*Driver*'s Seat -- Sniff 'n' the Tears


----------



## Jaclynne

Baby *Driver* - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## The Colonies

Somebody's *Baby* - Jackson Browne


----------



## moongirl

Done *Somebody* Wrong -- The Allman Brothers


----------



## Jaclynne

Another *Somebody* Done Somebody Wrong Song - B J Thomas

_thanks, I've been waiting to use this one!_


----------



## Lynne

*Another * Town,* Another* Train - ABBA


----------



## wy_white_wolf

There Goes Another Love Song, The Outlaws


----------



## tinknal

Song of the south. Alabama


----------



## freeinalaska

The Sweet Sunny *South* - Traditional/J. Garcia


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*South*'s Gonna Do It Again, Charlie Daniels


----------



## Dec429

Like You *Do* - REO Speedwagon


----------



## freeinalaska

Why Don't We *Do It* In The Road? - Beatles


----------



## Lynne

*Why Don't We* Get Drunk - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## freeinalaska

The Faster We Go The Rounder We *Get* - Grateful Dead


----------



## Lynne

*Faster * Than The Speed Of Night - Bonnie Tyler


----------



## freeinalaska

The *Night* They Drove Old Dixie Down - The Band


----------



## Lynne

*The* Times *They * Are A-changin' - Bob Dylan


----------



## freeinalaska

Good *Times* Bad *Times* - Led Zepplin


----------



## Qwispea

*Good* Lovin Gone *Bad* ..Bad Company


----------



## harrisjnet

*Bad* to the Bone -George Thorgood


----------



## Jaclynne

Too *Bad* - Nickelback


----------



## The Colonies

*Too* Late for Goodbyes - Julian Lennon 

(what happened to Julian Lennon?)


----------



## moongirl

*Too* Broke to Spend the Night -- Buddy Guy


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Lets *Spend The Night * Together, Rolling Stones


----------



## Jaclynne

*Together* Again - Ray Charles


----------



## Dec429

Come *Together* - Beatles


----------



## Lynne

*Come* to My Window - Melissa Etheridge


----------



## moongirl

*Come* to Me -- Bonnie Raitt


----------



## freeinalaska

Bring *Me* My Shotgun - Lightnin' Hopkins


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Gim*me* Back My Bullets -- Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Gimme * Some Lovin' - Spencer Davis Group


----------



## freeinalaska

Good *Lovin'* - The Rascals


----------



## Jaclynne

*Good* Vibrations - The Beachboys


----------



## freeinalaska

Positive *Vibration* - Bob Marley


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Why Worry -- Israel *Vibration*


----------



## freeinalaska

Wondering *Why* - Legion Of Mary


----------



## Lynne

*Why* Not Me - The Judds


----------



## freeinalaska

Caution (Do *Not* Stop On Tracks) - Grateful Dead


----------



## trish4prez

*Caution* Bob Marley


----------



## freeinalaska

Me and *Bob*by McGee - Janice Joplin


----------



## fordson major

The Day That Curly Billy Shot Down Crazy Sam *Mcgee*- the hollies


----------



## bugstabber

Hey Man Nice *Shot* - Filter


----------



## Lynne

Hit Me With Your Best *Shot* - Pat Benatar


----------



## AlaOutlaw

*Shot*gun Blues- Guns and Roses


----------



## Jaclynne

Milk Cow *Blues* - George Strait


----------



## moongirl

*Blues* We Like -- B.B. King


----------



## Dec429

Everyday I Have The *Blues* - B.B. King


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Every Day - Buddy Holly


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Hard *Day*'s Night, The Beatles


----------



## fordson major

i wear my sunglsses at *night* corey heart


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Cheap *Sunglasses*, ZZ Top


----------



## Dec429

Rose Colored *Glasses * - John Conley


----------



## freeinalaska

Ramble On *Rose* - Grateful Dead


----------



## Dec429

*Ramblin*', Gamblin' Man - Bob Seger


----------



## freeinalaska

Ballad Of A Thin *Man* - Bob Dylan


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

*Man* on the Moon -- REM


----------



## freeinalaska

Mountains Of The *Moon* - Grateful Dead


----------



## Jaclynne

Blue *Moon* Of Kentucky - Patsy Cline


----------



## Dec429

*Kentucky* Rain - Elvis


----------



## freeinalaska

Dreadful Wind And *Rain* - Traditional/Garcia


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

I wish it would *rain *down -- Phil Collins


----------



## Dec429

When Will It *Rain* - Jackyl


----------



## freeinalaska

*When* I Paint My Masterpiece - Bob Dylan


----------



## Dec429

*Paint* It Black - Rolling Stones


----------



## Lynne

*Black* Water - Doobie Bros.


----------



## freeinalaska

I Washed My Hands In Muddy *Water* - Stonewall Jackson/Spencer Davis Group


----------



## Lynne

Daddy's *Hands * - Holly Dunn


----------



## freeinalaska

The Only *Daddy* That'll Walk The Line - New Riders Of The Purple Sage


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I *Walk the Line * - Johnny Cash


----------



## freeinalaska

*Walk*in' Down *The Line* - Bob Dylan


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

*Down* on the Corner -- CCR


----------



## freeinalaska

Standing *On The Corner* - Grateful Dead


----------



## Dec429

Burnin' *Down* The House - Talking Heads


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Beds are *Burning* - Midnight Oil


----------



## freeinalaska

*Midnight* Moonlight - Peter Rowen


----------



## Lynne

*Moonlight* Madness - Bee Gees


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Night Boat to Cairo -- *Madness*


----------



## Dec429

*Moonlight* (Feels Right) - Starbuck


----------



## freeinalaska

*Feel* Like A Stranger - Grateful Dead


----------



## moongirl

*Feel*s Like a Number -- Bob Seger


----------



## freeinalaska

A Good Woman *Like*s To Drink With The Boys - New Riders Of The Purple Sage


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

A Good Heart -- Feargal Sharkey


----------



## tallpines

Flushed From The Bathroom Of Your "Heart" ~~ Johnny Cash


----------



## bugstabber

Who Was In My *Room* Last Night - Butthole Surfers


----------



## WildJon

Where Did You Sleep Last *Night* - Nirvana


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

The Sleep -- Pantera


----------



## Jaclynne

You've Been Talking In Your *Sleep* - Crystal Gayle


----------



## The Colonies

Behind the Wall of *Sleep* - Smithereens


----------



## Jaclynne

Another Brick In *The Wall*- Pink Floyd


----------



## moongirl

*Another* Heart Breaks -- Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## trish4prez

Just *Another * Woman - Air Supply


----------



## fordson major

HE'S A *WOMAN* - SHE'S A MAN- scorpions


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

*Man*! I feel like a *Woman*! -- Shania Twain


----------



## Dec429

One Woman* Man* - George Jones


----------



## newatthis

Last *MAN Standing- BON JOVI*


----------



## newatthis

Last *MAN* Standing- BON JOVI


----------



## Dec429

*Standing * On The Rock - Ozark Mountain Daredevils


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Rock* Me Baby - Steppenwolf


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

*Baby* Did a Bad Bad Thing -- Chris Isaak


----------



## Lynne

That's How The Whole *Thing* Started - Air Supply


----------



## freeinalaska

*How* Mountain Girls Can Love - Old And In The Way


----------



## Lynne

*Mountain* of Love - Charlie Pride


----------



## harrisjnet

I want to know what *Love* Is-Forigner


----------



## freeinalaska

You Can't Always Get What You *Want* - Rolling Stones


----------



## Lynne

Wiping the cobwebs off this one

Baby I'm a *Want* *You * - Bread


----------



## freeinalaska

Annie Had A *Baby* - Hank Ballard and the Midnighters.


----------



## Jaclynne

*Baby* Blues - George Strait


----------



## fordson major

curious *george*-Jack Johnson


----------



## freeinalaska

Hit The Road, *Jack* - Percy Mayfield


----------



## Dec429

*Hit* Me With Your Best Shot - Pat Benatar


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I *Shot* the Sheriff -- Eric Clapton


----------



## TC

Could *I * Have This Dance? by Anne Murray


----------



## freeinalaska

*Dance* A Hole - Robert Hunter


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Last *Dance* - Donna Summer


----------



## Dec429

*Dance* With Me - Orleans


----------



## freeinalaska

*Last* Lonely Eagle - NRPS


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Only the *Lonely* - Roy Orbison


----------



## Lynne

Sgt. Pepper's *Lonely* Hearts Club Band - Beatles


----------



## freeinalaska

Uncle John's *Band* - Grateful Dead


----------



## Jaclynne

Better Days - *Uncle* Cracker


----------



## bugstabber

Fell on Black *Days* - Soundgarden


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

These are the *Days* -- 10000 Maniacs


----------



## Jaclynne

Those Were *The Days * My Friend - Mary Hopkins


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

You're My Best *Friend *-- Queen


----------



## moongirl

Thank You for Being a *Friend* -- Andrew Gold


----------



## fordson major

*thank you*-Alanis Morissette


----------



## The Colonies

*You* Dropped a Bomb on Me - Gap Band 

:dance: :dance:


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Hello It's *Me* - Nazz


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Baby Don't Get Hooked On *Me* -- Mac Davis


----------



## Lynne

*Don't* Rock The Jukebox - Alan Jackson


----------



## Dec429

*Jukebox* Hero - Foreigner


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Billy Don't Be A *Hero* - Bo Donaldson


----------



## Lynne

*Don't* Look Back - Boston


----------



## freeinalaska

*Back* Door Man - Willie Dixon/Howlin' Wolf


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

LA Woman - The *Door*s


----------



## freeinalaska

West *L.A.* Fadeaway - Grateful Dead


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Fade* to Black - Metallica


----------



## Lynne

*Fade * Away - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Not *Fade Away * - Buddy Holly


----------



## Jaclynne

Come Sail *Away* With Me - Styx


----------



## freeinalaska

Waiting For The Song To *Come* - John Barlow


----------



## Lynne

I'll Write a *Song * For You - Earth, Wind and Fire


----------



## freeinalaska

Paperback *Write*r - Beatles


----------



## TC

I *Write* The Songs by Barry Manilow


----------



## freeinalaska

A *Song* I Heard The Ocean Sing - Phish


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I *Heard* It Through The Grapevine - Gladys Knight and the Pips (1967) and Marvin Gaye (1968)


----------



## freeinalaska

In *Through* the Out Door - Led Zepplin


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

She Came *In Through The* Bathroom Window -- Beatles


----------



## Jaclynne

Look Through My *Window* - The Mamas And The Papas


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Mamas* Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up To Be Cowboys - Willie Nelson


----------



## Jaclynne

Should Have Been A *Cowboy* - Toby Keith


----------



## freeinalaska

Lonesome L.A. *Cowboy*-Peter Rowan


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Save a Horse, Ride a *Cowboy* - Big and Rich


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Ride* Captain *Ride* - Blues Image


----------



## freeinalaska

Stuck Inside of Mobile with the Memphis *Blues* Again - Bob Dylan


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Going *Mobile* - The Who


----------



## freeinalaska

*Going* For The Money - Frank Zappa


----------



## Lynne

*For The* Good Times - Frank Sinatra


----------



## freeinalaska

The *Times* They Are A-Changin' - Bob Dylan


----------



## bugstabber

The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face - Johnny Cash (and others)


----------



## TC

*Time* and Tide by Basia


----------



## AlaOutlaw

Man out of *time* - Tesla


----------



## Jaclynne

Killing Time - Destiny's Child


----------



## moongirl

Too Much * Time* on My Hands -- Styx


----------



## fordson major

*time* in a bottle-jim croce


----------



## Lynne

Tonight The *Bottle* Let Me Down - Meryl Haggard


----------



## Jaclynne

Are You Lonesome *Tonight* - Elvis Presley


----------



## Lynne

*Tonight*'s the Night - Rod Stewart


----------



## Jaclynne

Maggie - - *Rod Stewart*


----------



## fordson major

*Maggie*'s farm- bob dylan


----------



## Jaclynne

Getting Down On The *Farm* - Tim McGraw


----------



## Lynne

Three Doors *Down * - Dolly Parton


----------



## Jaclynne

Mamma Told Me Not To Come - *Three* Dog Night


----------



## fordson major

i love you *mamma*-Eminem


----------



## Qwispea

My *Love* ..Paul McCartney


----------



## SteveD(TX)

In *My * Life - the Beatles


----------



## carly

I Got A Life of *MY * Own-------Kris Kristofferson


----------



## moongirl

I'll Have to Say *I* Love You in a Song -- Jim Croce


----------



## TC

Do *I* Make You Proud by Taylor Hicks


----------



## ajharris

do ya think I'm sexy Rod Stewart


----------



## harrisjnet

She Thinks My Tractors Sexy -Kenny Chesney


----------



## TC

*My* Heart Will Go On by Celine Dion


----------



## bugstabber

Walk *on* Water - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## moongirl

*Walk on* Dowm -- Aerosmith


----------



## fordson major

*walk on* the wild side-lou reed


----------



## bugstabber

These Are *The* Days of Our Lives - Queen


----------



## moongirl

Nine *Lives* -- Aerosmith


----------



## Lynne

Closer -* Nine* Inch Nails


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Closer* to Home (I'm Your Captain) - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## fordson major

Do that to me one more time-*CAPTAIN* AND TENNILLE


----------



## bugstabber

*Me*, Myself, & I - L7


----------



## moongirl

You and *Me* -- Alice Cooper


----------



## fordson major

*you and me* and a dog named boo- Lobo


----------



## The Colonies

Don't *You* Want Me - Human League


----------



## Monte Sano

You've already put the big old tears in my eyes; why must *you *throw dirt in my face? - The Louvin Brothers (and later Elvis Costello)


----------



## Lynne

There's a *Tear* In My Beer - Hank Willaims


----------



## Dec429

I Like B*eer* - Tom T. Hall

(And so do I!!!!!)


----------



## harrisjnet

*BEER* drinking Christians -Bobby Bare And Lacey J Daulton


----------



## Jaclynne

Me and *Bobby* McGee - Janis Jolplin


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Just Like *Me* - Paul Revere and the Raiders


----------



## Lynne

Live *Like* you Were Dying - Tim McGraw


----------



## Dec429

*Live* and Let Die - Paul McCartney and Wings


----------



## moongirl

Nobody *Die*s from a Broken Heart -- Tanya Tucker


----------



## Dec429

Living On The Edge Of A *Broken Heart* - Vixen


----------



## Jaclynne

*Heart*break Hotel - Elvis Presley


----------



## Dec429

Old Rose *Hotel* - Great White


----------



## Jaclynne

*Hotel* California - Eagles


----------



## Westwood

*California Dreamin'* - The Mamas and the Papas


----------



## Jaclynne

What A Day For A Day*dream* - Loven' Spoonfull


----------



## Westwood

*Daydream* Believer - The Monkeys


----------



## fordson major

make me a *believer*-Patty Smyth


----------



## moongirl

I Will *Make* You A *Believer* -- Sass Jordan


----------



## fordson major

*you* oughta know-Alanis


----------



## moongirl

*You* Make My Pants Want to Get Up and Dance -- Dr. Hook


----------



## Lynne

Caught With Your *Pants* Down - AC?DC


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Over Under Sideways *Down* - the Yardbirds


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Over* the Rainbow -- Judy Garland


----------



## fordson major

Black Sheep Of *The* Family Lyrics-*rainbow*


----------



## kinderfeld

*Black * Sabbath-Ozzy


----------



## The Colonies

A Walk In The *Black* Forest--Horst Jankowski


----------



## Jaclynne

*Walk * On By - Aretha Franklin


----------



## Lynne

*Walk* This Way - Aerosmith


----------



## fordson major

Words Get in the *Way*- Trace Adkins


----------



## moongirl

The* Way* Life's Meant To Be -- Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## kinderfeld

Got the *Life*-Korn


----------



## moongirl

*Life* in the Fast Lane -- The Eagles


----------



## Jaclynne

Grew Up *Fast* - Tom Petty


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Up Up* and Away - The Fifth Dimension


----------



## Lynne

*Up* on The Roof - James Taylor


----------



## freeinalaska

Ramble *On* Rose - Grateful Dead


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Ramblin' *Rose * - Nat King Cole


----------



## kinderfeld

Every *Rose* has its Thorn-Guns n' Roses


----------



## TC

*Every*body Wang Chung Tonight by (I don't remember...but who whould want to...  )


----------



## freeinalaska

She's Looking Better *Every* Beer - New Riders Of The Purple Sage


----------



## bugstabber

Nobody does it *Better* - Carly Simon


----------



## harrisjnet

Your *Nobody* Called Today-Sylvia


----------



## kinderfeld

*You're* Pretty when I'm Drunk-The Bloodhound Gang


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*You're* the Inspiration - Chicago


----------



## mohillbilly

Balls to "the" walls, Accept


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Uptown *Girl* - Billy Joel


----------



## TC

*Girl*s, Girls, Girls by Motley Crue


----------



## Dec429

*Girl * Can't Help It - Journey


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I *Can't* *Help* Myself - Four Tops


----------



## fordson major

*Canât Help* Falling In Love -Elvis Presley


----------



## Dec429

*Love * Or Something Like It - Kenny Rogers


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Can't Buy Me *Love* - Beatles


----------



## Jaclynne

Cry *Me* A River - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Dec429

To Where The *River* Flows - Collective Soul


----------



## harrisjnet

*Where* oh Where can my Baby Be-Del Shannon?


----------



## Dec429

*Baby*, I'm A-Want You - Bread


----------



## The Colonies

Girls Just *Want* To Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper 

:sing: :sing: :bouncy: :happy:


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Fun Fun Fun* - Beach Boys


----------



## Lynne

Blondes Have More *Fun* - Rod Stewart


----------



## AR Cattails

Can't *Have* One Without The Other - Trace Adkins


----------



## fordson major

with or *without* you-U2


----------



## Lynne

*You* Are What *You * Is - Zappa


----------



## harrisjnet

*You* are the Woman that I always Dreamed Of- Firefall


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Alway*s on my Mind - Willie Nelson


----------



## freeinalaska

Georgia *On My Mind* - Ray Charles / Van Morrison / Willie Nelson


----------



## Lynne

*Georgia* Piney Woods - The Osborne Brothers


----------



## harrisjnet

That *Georgia* Sun Was Blood Red and Going Down----Tanya Tucker


----------



## Qwispea

Little *Red * Rented Rowboat - Joe Dowell


----------



## Lynne

Lil' *Red * Riding Hood - Bowling for Soup


----------



## fordson major

where the* hood* at-DMX


----------



## WildJon

*The* Witch - The Cult


----------



## bugstabber

*The* Day I Tried to Live - Soundgarden


----------



## Jaclynne

*The* Night The Lights Went Out In Georgia - Reba McEntyre


----------



## tallpines

The "Night" Hank Williams Came To Town ~~ Johnny Cash


----------



## Jaclynne

Ruby, Don't Take Your Love To* Town* - Kenny Rogers


----------



## harrisjnet

Ravishing *Ruby*-Tom T. Hall


----------



## Jaclynne

*Tom* Dooley - Doc Watson


----------



## moongirl

Last Dance with Mary Jane -- *Tom* Petty and the Heartbreakers


----------



## fordson major

bud the spud- stompin *tom* conners


----------



## AR Cattails

Down on *The* Farm - Tim McGraw


----------



## Lynne

The *Farm* - aerosmith


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Junior's *Farm* - McCartney and Wings


----------



## Lynne

Smooth Criminal - Alien Ant *Farm*

OR

*Wings * Of A Dove - Dolly Parton


----------



## harrisjnet

Wind Beneath my *WINGS*-Gary Morris


----------



## Jaclynne

Dust In The *Wind* - Kansas


----------



## Lynne

*In The* Still Of The Night - Beach Boys


----------



## TC

Tonight's the *Night* by Rod Steward


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Night* Moves - Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band


----------



## Jaclynne

Blind Love -* Bob Seger*


----------



## Lynne

*Blind*ed By The Light - Manfred Man's Earth Band


----------



## harrisjnet

Come on Baby *Light* My Fire- Doors


----------



## Jaclynne

I Saw *The Light* - Hank Williams


----------



## harrisjnet

There's a Little Bit of *Hank* in Me -Charlie Pride


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Little Bit Of * Soul - the Music Explosion


----------



## Lynne

*Little Bit* Of Me, *Little Bit* of You - Monkees


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Dixie Chicken - *Little* Feet


----------



## Lynne

The *Chicken* Dance - ??

http://www.whydidthechickencrosstheroad.com/the-chicken-dance.htm


----------



## harrisjnet

*The Dance*-Garth Brooks


----------



## Dec429

*Dance* The Night Away - Van Halen


----------



## freeinalaska

Do You Wanna *Dance* - Bobby Freeman


----------



## harrisjnet

*You* are my Sunshine-Everyone


----------



## freeinalaska

*Sunshine* Daydream - Grateful Dead


----------



## fordson major

Aint No *Sunshine*, Bill Withers


----------



## WildJon

Walking On *Sunshine* - Katrina & The Waves


----------



## harrisjnet

*Sunshine* on my Shoulder-John Denver


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Good Day *Sunshine * - the Beatles


----------



## freeinalaska

Gee Baby, Ain't I *Good* To You? - Legion Of Mary


----------



## fordson major

Take Good Care Of My *Baby* Bobby Vinton


----------



## freeinalaska

It *Take*s A Lot To Laugh It Takes A Train To Cry - Bob Dylan


----------



## fordson major

long black *train*- josh turner


----------



## Lynne

Long Black Veil - Meryl Haggard


----------



## freeinalaska

*Black* Throated Wind - Grateful Dead


----------



## Jaclynne

Black Betty - Ram Jam?


----------



## fordson major

*Black* Velvet - Alannah Miles


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Blue *Velvet* - Bobby Vinton


----------



## Lynne

*Blue * - Leann Rimes


----------



## Westwood

*Blue* Eyes - Elton John


----------



## Lynne

*Blue Eyes* Crying In The Rain - Willie Nelson


----------



## Westwood

*Cryin* - Roy Orbison


----------



## bugstabber

*Cryin*' My Heart Out for You - Diana Ross


----------



## Jaclynne

Walking The Floor Over* You* - Hank Williams


----------



## moongirl

*Walking* to New Orleans -- Fats Domino


----------



## fordson major

*New Orleans* is sinking-Tragically Hip


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Battle of *New Orleans* - Johnny Horton


----------



## fordson major

*New Orleans* rag- Bob Dylan


----------



## Dec429

City Of *New Orleans* - Arlo Guthrie


----------



## Jaclynne

Hello *New Orleans* - Robert Earl Keene


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Hello* Again - Neil Diamond


----------



## fordson major

*Hello*-Evanescence


----------



## harrisjnet

Hello Walls-Faron Young


----------



## Jaclynne

Four *Walls* - Randy Travis


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Fly on the *Wall* - ACDC


----------



## Jaclynne

Born To* Fly* - Sara Evans


----------



## Dec429

Too High To *Fly* - Dokken


----------



## tallpines

**** "Fly" Pie ~~ Dinah Shore


----------



## Dec429

Cherry *Pie* - Warrant


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Cherry* Hill Park - Billy Joe Royal


----------



## Lynne

Up This *Hill* And Down - The Wilburn Bros.


----------



## fordson major

Black *Cherry* . Aerosmith


----------



## freeinalaska

*Black* Peter - Grateful Dead


----------



## Dec429

*Black* Dog - Led Zeppelin


----------



## freeinalaska

One *Dog* Blues - Robert Hunter


----------



## Dec429

*One* Of These Nights - Eagles


----------



## SteveD(TX)

One - Three Dog Night


----------



## Dec429

*One * Night In Bangkok - Murray Head


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The *Night* Time Is The Right Time - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## freeinalaska

Don't Think Twice It's All *Right* - Bob Dylan


----------



## Dec429

*Twice* As Hard - Black Crows


----------



## freeinalaska

A *Hard* Rain's A-Gonna Fall - Bob Dylan


----------



## Jaclynne

I Can't Stand The *Rain * - Eddie Rabbit


----------



## Dec429

Songs About *Rain* - Gary Allen


----------



## freeinalaska

*Songs* From The Wood - Jethro Tull


----------



## Dec429

Norwegian *Wood * - Beatles


----------



## freeinalaska

Ian Under*wood* Whips It Out - Frank Zappa


----------



## harrisjnet

*It* ain't easy being green-Kermit the Frog


----------



## freeinalaska

*Green* Grass and High Tides - The Outlaws


----------



## Jaclynne

*High * Cotton - Alabama


----------



## moongirl

Because I Got *High* -- Afroman


----------



## Jaclynne

Rocky Mountain* High* - John Denver


----------



## moongirl

*High*way to Hell -- AC/DC


----------



## Jaclynne

Lost *Highway * - Hank Williams


----------



## fordson major

life is a *highway*- tom cochran


----------



## Lynne

*Life Is* What It *Is* - Chicago


----------



## AR Cattails

All I want *is* a *life* - Tim McGraw


----------



## fordson major

all i really *want*- Alanis


----------



## Jaclynne

Nobody Not* Really * - Alicia Keys


----------



## moongirl

*Nobody* Knows You When You're Down and Out -- Eric Clapton


----------



## kinderfeld

*You're * Pretty When I'm Drunk-Bloodhound Gang


----------



## bugstabber

*When* I Fall - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## Jaclynne

When I *Fall* In Love - Nat King Cole


----------



## Lynne

I *Fall* To Pieces - Patsy Cline


----------



## harrisjnet

*Pieces* of Eight-Styx


----------



## Jaclynne

*Pieces * Of April - Three Dog Night


----------



## harrisjnet

In the *Still* of the Night-Ronnie Milsap


----------



## Jaclynne

*Night* Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## moongirl

The Way She *Moves* -- James Taylor


----------



## fordson major

Learn The Hard *Way* -Nickelback


----------



## paden

*Hard* Hard times- Chris LeDoux


----------



## Lynne

*Hard * Candy Christmas - Dolly Parton


----------



## Leonard

*Candy* Man - Sammy Davis Jr.


----------



## jasper

I Want Candy - The Strangeloves


----------



## Jaclynne

I Don't *Want* To Miss A Thing - Aerosmith


----------



## Lynne

Will You *Miss* Me When I'm Gone - The Carter Family


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

We are *Family* - Sister Sledge


----------



## moongirl

Everyday People --Sly and the *Family* Stone


----------



## bugstabber

Short *People* - Randy Newman


----------



## Jaclynne

Some *People * - Leeann Rimes


----------



## harrisjnet

*Some* day soon-Linda Ronstad


----------



## Jaclynne

Lonely *Day*s - Bee Gees


----------



## bugstabber

*Lonely* as You - Foo Fighters


----------



## Lynne

Only The *Lonely* - Roy Orbison


----------



## Jaclynne

*Only* You - Elvis Presley


----------



## moongirl

I Can't Make *You* Love Me -- Bonnie Raitt


----------



## fordson major

Just To Hear You Say That *You Love Me*-Faith Hill


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

What's *Love* Got To Do With It - Tina Turner


----------



## Dec429

*Love* Is Like Oxygen - Sweet


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Sweet* Child of Mine - Guns N Roses


----------



## Lynne

Dream a Little Dream *Of* Me - Mamas and The Papas


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Mamas* Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up To Be Cowboys - Willie Nelson


----------



## Lynne

Weed with Willie - Toby Keith


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Blind *Willie* McTell - Bob Dylan


----------



## freeinalaska

*Willie* And The Hand Jive - Johnny Otis/Eric Clapton


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Jive* Talkin - Bee Gees


----------



## freeinalaska

*Talkin'* Money Tree - Robert Hunter


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Money Money Money* - ABBA


----------



## freeinalaska

*Money* For Gasoline-Ratdog


----------



## moongirl

*Money* for Nothing -- Dire Straits


----------



## freeinalaska

He Don't Play *Nothin'* But The Blues - Robben Ford


----------



## moongirl

Damm Right I Got The *Blues* -- Buddy Guy


----------



## freeinalaska

Orange Juice *Blues* (*Blues* for Breakfast) - Bob Dylan


----------



## moongirl

Oreo Cookie *Blues* - Lonnie Mack


----------



## Lynne

Even Cowgirls Get The *Blues* - Emmylou Harris


----------



## harrisjnet

*The* Highwayman-The Highwaymen


----------



## bugstabber

Hey *Man* Nice Shot - Filter


----------



## Jaclynne

Hit Me With Your Best *Shot* - Pat Benatar


----------



## moongirl

It's *Me* - Alice Cooper


----------



## fordson major

don't think of *me*- Dido


----------



## Jaclynne

Fool To *Think* - Dave Matthews Band


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Fool* on the Hill - Beatles


----------



## harrisjnet

The *Fool*-Leanne Womack


----------



## Dec429

What A *Fool* Believes - Doobie Brothers


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Ain't Wastin' Time No More - Allman *Brothers*


----------



## Lynne

*Ain't* Going Down Until The Sun Comes Up - Garth Brooks


----------



## fordson major

*up*town girl-billy joel


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Island *Girl* - Elton John


----------



## triana1326

Girl you know it's true - Color Me Badd


----------



## Lynne

*Color* My World - Chicago


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The Night *Chicago* Died - Paper Lace


----------



## Dec429

I Just *Died* In Your Arms Tonight - Cutting Crew


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Wonderful *Tonight* - Eric Clapton


----------



## Dec429

*Tonight*'s The Night - Rod Stewart


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Hot *Rod* Lincoln - Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen


----------



## Dec429

*Hot * And Bothered - Cinderella


----------



## Zorro_Bones

HOT summer night by Dave king


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Summer* In The City - Joe Cocker


----------



## Dec429

In The *Summer*time - Mungo Jerry


----------



## Jaclynne

*Summer * Time (and the living is easy) - Michael Bolton


----------



## freeinalaska

*Living* In The Past - Jethro Tull


----------



## moongirl

*Living* on the Edge -- Aerosmith


----------



## freeinalaska

*Edge* Of The Wire - David Nelson Band


----------



## Jaclynne

Six Feet from The *Edge * - Creed


----------



## harrisjnet

1000 miles *from* Nowhere-Dwight Yoakum


----------



## Jaclynne

Fast As You - *Dwight Yoakam*


----------



## bugstabber

Come *as* You Are - Nirvana


----------



## Jaclynne

Just *As * I Am(without one plea) - (old hymn) Johnny Cash


----------



## moongirl

Can *I* Sit Next To You Girl -- AC/DC


----------



## roadless

These Dreams Of *You*--Van Morrison


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Chevy *Van* - Sammy Johns


----------



## fordson major

The Day She Left Tulsa (In A *Chevy*) -wade hayes


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Tulsa* Time - Eric Clapton


----------



## fordson major

One Piece At A *Time*- johnny cash


----------



## kinderfeld

*Time * Is On My Side-Rolling Stones


----------



## Lynne

Baby One More *Time* - Britany Spears


----------



## hillsidedigger

(The)*' Time'* (Has Come Today) - Chamber Bros.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Mother, Father, Sister, *Brother* - Cat Stevens


----------



## fordson major

*mother*- pink floyd


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Mother* and Child Reunion - Paul Simon


----------



## Dec429

*Mother*less Child - Eric Clapton


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Sixteen *Ton*s - Tennessee Ernie Ford


----------



## jasper

*16* Candles - Roy Orbison


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Candle* in the Wind - Elton John


----------



## Lynne

The Wayward *Wind * - Neil Young


----------



## Dec429

Ride The *Wind* - Poison


----------



## kinderfeld

*Ride * the Lightning-Metallica


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Magic Carpet *Ride* - Steppenwolf


----------



## harrisjnet

I *Ride* an Old Paint-cowboy song


----------



## moongirl

*Ride* Like The Wind -- Christopher Cross


----------



## Jaclynne

Dreadful *Wind* and And Rain - Jillian Welch


----------



## Lynne

A Day Without *Rain* - Enya


----------



## SouthWesteader

The *Rain* Must Fall - Yanni


----------



## bugstabber

*The* One - White Zombie


----------



## Jaclynne

*One* (is the loneliest number) - Three Dog Night


----------



## moongirl

*One* of These Nights -- The Eagles


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The *Night* Time Is The Right Time - CCR


----------



## kinderfeld

*Right * Now-Korn


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I Can See Clearly *Now* - Johnny Nash


----------



## Dec429

Can't You *See* - Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## Lynne

I *Can't See* Nobody - BeeGees


----------



## Dec429

*Nobody* Loves Me (Like You Do) - Anne Murray and Dave Loggins


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

See *Me*, Feel *Me* - The Who


----------



## Dec429

*Feel*ing That Way - Journey


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Walk This *Way* - Aerosmith


----------



## Dec429

*Walk*in' To New Orleans - Fats Domino


----------



## Lynne

Down South In *New Orleans* - Dry Branch Fire Squad


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Fire* on the Mountain - The Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## SouthWesteader

Rocky *Mountain* High ~ John Denver


----------



## harrisjnet

Go Rest High Upon that *Mountain*-Vince Gill


----------



## Jaclynne

Thunder *Mountain* - Bob Dylan


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Thunder* Road - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Dec429

The *Road* Is My Middle Name - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## Lynne

The *Thunder * Rolls - Garth Brooks

Ousted again

Red Dirt *Road* - Brooks and Dunn


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The Return of the *Red* Baron - The Royal Guardsmen


----------



## freeinalaska

*Red* Hot Women And Ice Cold Beer - New Riders Of The Purple Sage


----------



## Dec429

Ti***es and *Beer* - Frank Zappa


----------



## freeinalaska

*Ti***es* Bounce - Gravy Train


----------



## Lynne

I Like *Beer* - Tom T Hall


----------



## Dec429

I *Like* To Rock - April Wine


----------



## freeinalaska

A Glass Of *Wine* At The End Of Time - Robert Hunter


----------



## Dec429

Two More Bottles of *Wine* - Emmylou Harris


----------



## Lynne

Red Red *Wine * - Neil Diamond


----------



## Dec429

*Red * Headed Stranger - Willie Nelson


----------



## freeinalaska

Shine On You Crazy *Diamond* - Pink Floyd


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Brother Love's Travelin' Salvation Show - Neil *Diamond*


----------



## Lynne

Pieces Of My Heart - Big *Brother* and the Holding Company


----------



## freeinalaska

From The *Heart* Of Me - Grateful Dead


----------



## Dec429

*Pieces* of Eight - Styx


----------



## freeinalaska

*Eight* Below Zero - Zero


----------



## Dec429

Fire Down *Below* - Bob Seger


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Way *Down* - Elvis Presley


----------



## Dec429

*Down* In The Boondocks - Billy Joe Royal


----------



## freeinalaska

Beat It On *Down* The Line - Grateful Dead


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Dragging *the Line* - Tommy James and the Shondells


----------



## Dec429

Draw The* Line* - Aerosmith


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Draw* of the Cards - Kim Carnes


----------



## fordson major

Win, Lose or *Draw*-scarface


----------



## harrisjnet

Right *or* Wrong-Jim Reeves


----------



## moongirl

If Loving You is *Wrong*, I Don't Want to be *Right* -- Barbara Mandrell


----------



## harrisjnet

The *Right* left hand-George Jones


----------



## bugstabber

One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer by *George* Thorogood


----------



## Jaclynne

Moon Over *Bourbon* Street - Styx


----------



## moongirl

Almost *Over* You -- Sheena Easton


----------



## fordson major

P.s. I'm Still Not *over You*-rihanna


----------



## littlelad

Only *You* - Flying Pickets


----------



## Jaclynne

*Flying* - Brian Adams


----------



## Dec429

Learning To *Fly* - Pink Floyd

(The naysayers on the smoking pot thread have apparently never been to a Pink Floyd show!!!)


----------



## fordson major

*Learning* to Breathe -Switchfoot


----------



## littlelad

Take my *breath* away - Berlin


----------



## harrisjnet

*Take* another Piece of My Heart-Janis Joplin


----------



## littlelad

*Heart* and Soul - T'Pau


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Heart* of Gold - Neil Young


----------



## littlelad

*Golden* Brown - the Stranglers


----------



## Dec429

*Brown* Eyed Girl - Van Morrison


----------



## littlelad

A *Girl* Like You - Edwyn Collins


----------



## Lynne

What a *Girl* wants - Christina Aguilera


----------



## freeinalaska

Little Junkie *Girl* - Bobby and The Midnights


----------



## Dec429

(Look At) *Little * Sister - Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Little* Deuce Coupe - Beach Boys


----------



## freeinalaska

Low Spark of High Heeled *Boys* - Traffic


----------



## Lynne

End *Of * The Road - Boyz II Men


----------



## freeinalaska

Going Down The *Road* Feeling Bad - Grateful Dead


----------



## kinderfeld

*Down * With the Sickness-Disturbed


----------



## freeinalaska

Tiny *Sick* Tears - Frank Zappa


----------



## Dec429

*Tiny* Dancer - Elton John


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Watching the Wheels - *John* Lennon


----------



## Dec429

Big *Wheels* In The Moonlight - Dan Seals


----------



## littlelad

behind the *wheel* - depeche mode


----------



## freeinalaska

Lonesome *Moonlight* Waltz - Bill Monroe


----------



## Dec429

*Lonesome* Loser - Little River Band


----------



## Lynne

Boondocks - *Little * Big Town


----------



## littlelad

Dirty Old *Town* - The Pogues


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Allen *Town* - Billy Joel


----------



## Lynne

Ballad Of *Billy * The Kid -* Billy* *Joel*


----------



## littlelad

*Kids* in America - Kim Wilde


----------



## freeinalaska

I Want To Live In *America* - Bobby and The Midnights


----------



## littlelad

Me and *Bobby* McGee - Janis Joplin


----------



## Dec429

*Me* And Little Andy - Dolly Parton


----------



## Lynne

Call* Me * - Blondie


----------



## freeinalaska

Now I *Call* It Love - NRPS


----------



## littlelad

What's going on? - 4 Non *Blondes*


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Going* to California - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Dec429

All The Gold In *California* - Gatlin Brothers


----------



## littlelad

*All *around the world - Paul Simon


----------



## Dec429

*World* Turning - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I Like To Teach The *World* To Sing - New Seekers


----------



## Dec429

*Teach* Me Tonight - Jennifer Holiday


----------



## freeinalaska

*Tonight* The Bottle Let Me Down - NRPS


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Lay *Down* Sally - Eric Clapton


----------



## littlelad

Time in a *bottle* - Jim Croce


----------



## Dec429

Feels Like The First *Time * - Foreigner


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Time* Is On My Side - Rolling Stones


----------



## Dec429

*Is* This Love - Whitesnake


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Love* is Like Oxygen - Sweet


----------



## Dec429

*Love* Me Tonight - Head East


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The *Night* They Drove Old Dixie Down - The Band


----------



## Dec429

I *Drove* All Night - Roy Orbison


----------



## fordson major

Into The *Night*-billy idol


----------



## harrisjnet

*Into* the Great Wide Open-Tom Petty


----------



## freeinalaska

Railroading On The *Great* Divide - New Lost City Ramblers


----------



## moongirl

The Cover of * the * Rolling Stone -- Dr. Hook


----------



## bugstabber

All *of* My Love - Led Zeppelin


----------



## donsgal

*ALL* Around the Watchtower - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Jaclynne

The Long Way *Around* - Dixie Chicks


----------



## littlelad

All *Around* the World - Lisa Stansfield


----------



## fordson major

Private Revolution -*World* Party


----------



## harrisjnet

*Private* Andrew Malone-David Ball


----------



## littlelad

Heroes - *David* Bowie


----------



## fordson major

Disposable *Heroes*-Metallica -


----------



## harrisjnet

My *Heros* have always been Cowboys-Willie Nelson


----------



## littlelad

Sweet Jane - *Cowboy* Junkies


----------



## harrisjnet

Sweet Surrender-John Denver


----------



## Jaclynne

Ain't She* Sweet*? - Frank Sinatra


----------



## harrisjnet

*She* Don't Know She's Beautiful- Exile


----------



## Dec429

You are so *beautiful* - Joe Cocker


----------



## fordson major

*you* and i-SCORPIONS


----------



## harrisjnet

Tell Lori I Love *Her*-Keith Whitley


----------



## fordson major

Who Do You *Tell * - Tamia


----------



## harrisjnet

Behind Blue Eyes -The *Who*


----------



## ajharris

*Blue* Eyes Cryin In The Rain- Willie Nelson


----------



## harrisjnet

Baby's Got Her *Blue* Jeans On-Mel McDaniel


----------



## ajharris

*Baby's* Gotten Good at Goodbye- George Strait


----------



## harrisjnet

Your *Good* Girl is Gonna Go Bad-Tammy Wynette


----------



## RockyRooster

didnt make the song title


----------



## RockyRooster

*Girls* Keep Coming Apart-Aerosmith


----------



## harrisjnet

:shrug:


----------



## harrisjnet

*Girls, Girls, Girls*-Elvis Presley


----------



## ajharris

Hound Dog - Elvis Presley


----------



## harrisjnet

*Elvis* and Andy-Confederate Railroad


----------



## fordson major

money *and* fame- SCORPIONS


----------



## harrisjnet

Her Daddy's *Money * - Richochet


----------



## AKraven

*Money*- Pink Floyd


----------



## ajharris

Dark Side Of the Moon -*Pink Floyd*


----------



## harrisjnet

Even the Man in the *Moon* is Crying-Mark Collie


----------



## ajharris

Hypnotize the* Moon*- Clay Walker


----------



## Jaclynne

Blue* Moon* - Billie Holiday


----------



## harrisjnet

*Moon* River-Andy Williams


----------



## ajharris

Green *River*-CCR


----------



## harrisjnet

*Green Green* Grass of Home-Charlie Pride


----------



## ajharris

Crystal Chandelier- *Charlie Pride*


----------



## harrisjnet

Don't it make my Brown Eyes Blue-*Crystal* Gayle


----------



## ajharris

*Brown Eyed * *Girl- John Anderson*


----------



## Jaclynne

*Brown-eyed * Handsome Man - Chuck Berry


----------



## ajharris

*Man* I Feel Like a Woman - Shania Twain


----------



## harrisjnet

Baby* I* Love Your Way -Peter Frampton


----------



## ajharris

*I * Will Always *Love You * - Dolly Parton


----------



## harrisjnet

*You* Were *Always* on My Mind- Willie Nelson


----------



## ajharris

*Willie,* Waylon, and Me- David Allen Coe


----------



## harrisjnet

*Me* and Bobby McGee- Kris Kristopherson


----------



## ajharris

Help Me Make It Through The Night -* Kris Kristopherson*


----------



## harrisjnet

This* Night * Won't Last Forever- Sawyer Brown


----------



## moongirl

*Forever* is Far as I'll Go - Alabama


----------



## ajharris

Lady Down On Love - *Alabama*


----------



## harrisjnet

*Lady*-Kenny Rogers


----------



## moongirl

I'm Alright --*Kenny* Loggins


----------



## kinderfeld

*I'm * Too Sexy-Right Said Fred


----------



## moongirl

Do You Think *I'm Sexy*? Rod Stewart


----------



## harrisjnet

Tonight's the Night-*Rod Stewart*


----------



## moongirl

*Night* Calls -- Joe Cocker


----------



## Leonard

*nights* in white satin .. moody blues


----------



## fordson major

*white* wedding -billy idol


----------



## moongirl

Once Bitten, Twice Shy -- Great *White*


----------



## fordson major

Once Burned, *Twice Shy* -Agnetha Faltskog


----------



## harrisjnet

*Once*, *Twice*, Three Times a Lady-Lionel Ritchie


----------



## ajharris

*Lady*-Kenny Rogers


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Dude Looks Like a *Lady * - Aerosmith


----------



## Lynne

Walks *Like A Lady* - Journey


----------



## ajharris

*Walk * the Line - Johnny Cash


----------



## Lynne

*The* One On The Right Is On *The* Left - *Johnny Cash*


----------



## kinderfeld

*The * Beautiful People-Marilyn Manson


----------



## ajharris

*The * Most* Beautiful * Girl In The World-Charlie Rich


----------



## moongirl

Eat the *Rich* -- Aerosmith


----------



## ajharris

Deadwood Mountain- Big and Rich


----------



## littlelad

*Big* in Japan - Alphaville


----------



## fordson major

*big *city nights- SCORPIONS


----------



## harrisjnet

Southern *Nights*-Glen Campbell


----------



## suzfromWi

Nights in white satin...?????


----------



## harrisjnet

*White* Sports Coat-Marty Robbins


----------



## fordson major

Nights in White Satin is by The Moody Blues suzy!

7 nation army-*white* stripes


----------



## harrisjnet

Cherokee *Nation*-Paul Revere and the Raiders


----------



## ajharris

Cherokee Fiddle Johnny Lee


----------



## Jaclynne

Old Time* Fiddle* - Vince Gill


----------



## harrisjnet

*Old Time* Rock and Roll-Bob Segar


----------



## moongirl

*Rock and Roll* Ain't Noise Pollution - AC/Dc


----------



## harrisjnet

Roll on 18 Wheeler-Alabama


----------



## Lynne

*18 * Wheels and a Dozen Roses - Kathy Mattea


----------



## harrisjnet

Life as we Knew it-*Kathy Mateah*


----------



## kinderfeld

*Life * is Peachy-Korn


----------



## Lynne

My *Life * - Billy Joel


----------



## harrisjnet

*Life* in the fast lane-Eagles


----------



## Lynne

To *Fast* For Love - Motley Crue


----------



## harrisjnet

Fast as You-Dwight Yoakum


----------



## Lynne

Where Are *You * Going - Dave Matthews Band


----------



## harrisjnet

Me and *You* and a Dog named Boo-LOBO


----------



## bugstabber

Black *Dog* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## harrisjnet

Stairway to Heaven-*Led Zeppelin*


----------



## fordson major

Last Chance On The *Stairway*-duran duran


----------



## moongirl

*Last* Dance -- Donna Summer


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Last* Time - Rolling Stones


----------



## harrisjnet

*Last* Song-Edward Bear


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

59th Street Bridge *Song* - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## littlelad

under the *bridge* - red hot chilli peppers


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Under the* Boardwalk - The Drifters


----------



## harrisjnet

*Under the* Double Eagle-Willie Nelson


----------



## freeinalaska

Last Lonely *Eagle* - New Riders Of The Purple Sage


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Smoke on the Water - Deep *Purple*


----------



## harrisjnet

Old *Black* Water-Doobie Brothers


----------



## freeinalaska

I Washed My My Hands In Muddy *Water* - Stonewall Jackson/Spencer Davis Group


----------



## harrisjnet

Daddy's *Hands*-Holly Dunn


----------



## Lynne

*Water*falls - TLC


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Before the Nex Tear Drop *Falls* - Freddie Fender


----------



## harrisjnet

*Tear* in my Beer-Hank Williams I&II


----------



## kinderfeld

*Tear * Jerker-Korn


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Jerk* - Green Jelly


----------



## freeinalaska

Jesus Thinks You're A *Jerk* - Frank Zappa


----------



## harrisjnet

She *thinks* I still Care-Ricky Van Shelton


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*She* Loves You - the Beatles


----------



## harrisjnet

*She* and I -Alabama


----------



## bugstabber

*I *Just Died in Your Arms Tonight - Cutting Crew


----------



## harrisjnet

That *Just* About Does it Don't it-Vern Gosdin


----------



## Jaclynne

*Don't * Worry, Be Happy - Bobby McFerrin


----------



## littlelad

*don't *you - simple minds


----------



## moongirl

*Don't* Stop Believing -- Journey


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Whistle *Stop* - Brian Hughes


----------



## fordson major

i Can't *Stop* The Rain-kiss


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*I* *Can't* *Stop* Hurting You - Rick Springfield


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*I Can't Stop * Loving *You * - Ray Charles


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Little *Ray* of Sunshine - Axiom


----------



## harrisjnet

A *Little* Bitty Tear Let me Down-Burl Ives


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The System Is *Down* - Strong Bad


----------



## harrisjnet

Going *Down* the Road Feeling Bad-Greatful Dead


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

On The *Road* Again - Willie Nelson


----------



## Lynne

River *Road* - Crystal Gayle


----------



## harrisjnet

Where The Arkansas *River* Leaves Oklahoma-Don Williams


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Green *River* - CCR


----------



## harrisjnet

Fortunate Son-*CCR*


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Son* of a *Son* of a Sailor - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## harrisjnet

MargaritaVille-*Jimmy Buffett*


----------



## bugstabber

*Jimmy* the Exploder - the White Stripes


----------



## Lynne

*White* Room - Cream


----------



## bugstabber

Spider in My *Room* - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Boris the *Spider* - the Who


----------



## littlelad

The man *who* sold the world - Nirvana


----------



## moongirl

The Ugliest *Man* in Town -- Dr. Hook


----------



## fordson major

my *town*-montgomery gentry


----------



## harrisjnet

Ode to Billy Joe- Bobbie *Gentry*


----------



## Zorro_Bones

*Ode* to my Family by the Cranberries


----------



## harrisjnet

*Family* Tradition-Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## fordson major

I'm So Lonesome (I Could Cry)-*Hank Williams*(sr.)


----------



## harrisjnet

*Cry, Cry, Cry*-Marty Stuart


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I'm So Lonesome I Could *Cry* - Hank Williams Sr.


----------



## harrisjnet

*Lonesome* Onery and Mean-Waylon Jennings


----------



## WildJon

Twist *And* Shout - The Beatles


----------



## Arkander

*Shout* At The Devil -- MÃ¶tley CrÃ¼e


----------



## fordson major

*devil* went down to georgia-charlie daniels


----------



## littlelad

*Georgia* on my mind - Ray Charles


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Piece of *Mind *- Boston


----------



## harrisjnet

Please Come to *Boston*-Dave Logins


----------



## moongirl

*Please* Mister *Please* -- Olivia Newton John


----------



## harrisjnet

Water Under the Bridge-*Olivia Newton John*


----------



## Leonard

*Bridge* over Troubled Water .. Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## moongirl

Gimme Some *Water* -Eddie Money


----------



## Leonard

Smoke on the *Water* -- Deep Purple


----------



## Lynne

Fire *On The* Mountain - Grateful Dead


----------



## harrisjnet

*Mountain* Music-Alabama


----------



## Leonard

I believe in *Music* -- Mac Davis


----------



## Lynne

*I believe* I Can Fly - r kelly


----------



## harrisjnet

*Fly* Like An Eagle-Steve Miller Band


----------



## bugstabber

We're an American *Band* - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## harrisjnet

*American* Woman-The Guess Who


----------



## littlelad

No *Woman* No Cry - Bob Marley


----------



## moongirl

Only *Women* Bleed -- Alice Cooper


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Alice*'s Restaurant - Arlo Guthrie


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Go Ask *Alice* - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## fordson major

welcome to my nightmare- *Alice*Cooper


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Welcome* Back My Friends to the Show That Never Ends - Emerson, Lake, and Palmer


----------



## harrisjnet

*Show* Me the Way-Peter Frampton


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Puff the Magic Dragon - *Peter*, Paul, and Mary


----------



## harrisjnet

Black *Magic* Woman-Santana


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

A *Woman*'s Needs - Elton John


----------



## harrisjnet

*Woman*-Gary Pucket and the Union Gap


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Look for the *Union* Label - Paula Green


----------



## harrisjnet

John Deere *Green*-John Anderson


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The Legend of *John* Henry's Hammer - *John*ny Cash


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

If I Had A *Hammer* - Peter, Paul, & Mary


----------



## harrisjnet

Puff The Magic Dragon-*Peter, Paul, & Mary*


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

A Kind of *Magic* - Roger Taylor


----------



## Dec429

*Magic* Bus - The Who


----------



## fordson major

Do You Believe in *Magic* -The Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## harrisjnet

Strange* Magic*-Electric Light Orchastra


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

People are *Strange* - The Doors


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Short* People - Randy Newman


----------



## SteveD(TX)

People Get Ready - Vanilla Fudge


----------



## harrisjnet

One Eyed One Horned Flying Purple *People* Eater-Dr.Dimento


----------



## Lynne

*People* - Barbara Streisand


----------



## littlelad

[*Eyes* without a face - Billy Idol ]


----------



## harrisjnet

*Face* in the Crowd-Tom Petty


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Lost in the *Crowd* - Shinedown


----------



## harrisjnet

You've *Lost* That Loving Feeling-Righteous Brothers


----------



## BUDSMOM

Loving Her Was Easier -kris Kristopherson


----------



## harrisjnet

Holding Her and *Loving* You-Earl Thomas Conley


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Duke of *Earl* - Gene Chandler


----------



## harrisjnet

*Earl* Must Die-Dixie Chicks


----------



## littlelad

A singer *must die* - Leonard Cohen


----------



## Lynne

Never Say *Die* - Black Sabbath


----------



## harrisjnet

You *Never* Even Called Me By My Name-David Allen Coe


----------



## bugstabber

Light Up *My* Room - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## harrisjnet

You *Light Up My* Life-Debbie Boone


----------



## soulsurvivor

*Sunny* by Boney M.


----------



## harrisjnet

*Boney* Fingers-Hoyt Axton

Soulsurvivor, you goofed, but that's ok!


----------



## moongirl

*Finger* Poppin' Time -- Hank Ballard and the Midnighters


----------



## fordson major

90 miles an hour (down a dead end street.)-*hank* snow


----------



## littlelad

Dancing in the *street * - David Bowie & Mick Jagger


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Street* Corner Girl - Led Zeppelin


----------



## harrisjnet

Down on Main *Street*-Bob Segar


----------



## BUDSMOM

downtown-petula clark


----------



## harrisjnet

Yesterday When I was Young-Roy *Clark*


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Yesterday*- The Beatles


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Boulevard of Broken Dreams - Green *Day*


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Sun*day* Bloody Sunday- U2


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Sunday* Morning Coming Down - Johnny Cash


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Good *Morning * Starshine - Strawberry Alarm Clock


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Strawberry* Fields Forever - Beatles


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Forever* and Ever, Amen - Randy Travis


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Have You *Ever* Love Somebody - The Hollies


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Everybody Needs *Somebody* - Dean Martin


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Living The Vida Loca- Ricky *Martin*


----------



## Lynne

Life In *The* Fast Lane - Eagles


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Where *Eagles* Soar - Steven Reineke


----------



## BUDSMOM

have you ever been mellow-olivia newton john


----------



## Lynne

Do*You* *Ever* Think of Me? - Allen Boys


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Love me *do * - The Beatles


----------



## Arkander

What *Do* You Want From Me? -- Pink Floyd


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

I *want * you to want me - Cheap Trick


----------



## Arkander

Two Minutes *To* Midnight -- Iron maiden


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Midnight Special - Johnny Rivers (and CCR)


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

*Midnight * Train to Georgia -- Gladys Knight and the Pips


----------



## fordson major

Keep Your Hands To Yourself-*georgia* satellites


----------



## Arkander

Get Your Filthy *Hands* Off My Desert -- Pink Floyd


----------



## harrisjnet

You Can't Always *Get* What You Want-The Rolling Stone


----------



## moongirl

*Always* on My Mind -- Willie Nelson


----------



## harrisjnet

I Will *Always* Love You-Dolly Parton


----------



## bugstabber

Too Much *Love* will Kill *You* - Queen


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

Have *you* ever really loved a woman - Bryan Adams


----------



## Arkander

Are *You* Sitting Comfortably? -- Moody Blues


----------



## harrisjnet

*Sitting* on the Dock of the Bay-Otis Redding


----------



## bugstabber

S*A*T*U*R*D*A*Y* Night - *Bay* City Rollers


----------



## fordson major

this is the* night* -clay aiken


----------



## harrisjnet

The *Night* the Lights Went Out In Georgia-Vickie Lawrence


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

In The *Light* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## harrisjnet

*Light* My Fire-The Doors


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Fire* on the mountain- The Grateful Dead


----------



## harrisjnet

*Mountain* of Love-Charlie Pride


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Mississippi Queen- *Mountain*


----------



## harrisjnet

*Queen* of the Silver Dollar-Dave and Sugar


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Sugar* Sugar - The Archies


----------



## harrisjnet

Brown *Sugar*-The Rolling Stones


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Like a *Rolling* Stone- Bob Dylan


----------



## harrisjnet

*Like A* Rock -Bob Seger


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

I Love *Rock* & Roll- Joan Jett


----------



## harrisjnet

*I Love*-Tom T. Hall


----------



## fordson major

dont forget the coffee billy joe-*Tom T. Hall*


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Hey *Joe* - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

*Hey* Jude - Beatles


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Norwegian Wood - *The Beatles*


----------



## harrisjnet

Morning *Wood*-Rodney Carington


----------



## fordson major

good *morning* sunshine -aqua


----------



## harrisjnet

*Morning* Desire-Kenny Rogers


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

Coward of the County - Kenny Rogers


----------



## ajharris

Rueban James - *Kenny Rogers*


----------



## bugstabber

Blue on Black - *Kenny* Wayne Shepherd


----------



## harrisjnet

Behind *Blue* Eyes-The Who


----------



## Jaclynne

These *Eyes * - The Who


----------



## moongirl

Blue *Eyes* - Elton John


----------



## fordson major

*blue* eyes crying in the rain-willie nelson


----------



## carly

I'm Lookin' For Blue Eyes---------------Jesse Colter

(one time wife of Waylon Jennings)


----------



## harrisjnet

*Looking* for Love In All The Wreong Places-Johnny Lee


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

Ring of Fire - *Johnny* Cash


----------



## Lynne

Golden *Ring* - George Jones and Tammy Wynette


----------



## fordson major

twilight zone- *golden* earring


----------



## carly

*Twilight* Time--- The Platters


----------



## bugstabber

*Time* After *Time* - Cundi Lauper


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*After * Midnight - Eric Clapton


----------



## weemntfolk

*Midnight* special- Credence clearwater revival


----------



## bugstabber

Chemical Smile - Ever*clear*


----------



## harrisjnet

Have You *Ever* Seen the Rain-CCR


----------



## moongirl

Let it *Rain* -- Eric Clapton


----------



## fordson major

November *Rain*- Guns N' Roses


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

*Rain*drops keep falling on my head - B.J. Thomas


----------



## littlelad

Road to Nowhere - Talking *Head*s


----------



## bugstabber

Tarkio *Road* - Brewer and Shipley


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Tobacco Road - the Animals


----------



## kinderfeld

Long Hard *Road * Out of Hell-Marilyn Manson


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Long* and Winding *Road* - Beatles


----------



## harrisjnet

Dirt *Road*-Sawyer Brown


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Dirty Deeds Done *Dirt* Cheap - AC/DC


----------



## Lynne

Whats *Done* Is *Done* â The Allman Brothers


----------



## BUDSMOM

Is Anybody Goin To San Antone Or Phoenix Az.


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Goin' Down Slow, Eric Clapton


----------



## Lynne

*Slow * Hand - Conway Twitty


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Slow* Ride, Foghat


----------



## Lynne

Ticket To *Ride* - The Carpenters


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Ride* of the Valkyries - Richard Wagner (or Looney Tunes...whichever you prefer)


----------



## Lynne

Two Out* Of * Three Aint Bad- Meatloaf


----------



## BUDSMOM

Town With Out Pity-gene Pitney


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Bat *Out* of Hell -- Meatloaf


----------



## Lynne

For Crying *Out* Loud - *Meatloaf*


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Out* of the Frying Pan and Into the Fire - *Meatloaf*


----------



## fordson major

you took the words right out of my mouth( hot summer night)Meatloaf


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Bloody Well Right - Supertramp


----------



## moongirl

*Right* Place, Wrong Time -- Dr. John


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

I'll always be *right* there - Bryan Adams


----------



## bugstabber

*Right* Here Waiting - Richard Marx


----------



## harrisjnet

The *Right* Left Hand-George Jones


----------



## bugstabber

One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer - *George* Thorogood & The Destroyers


----------



## Lynne

The *One* On The *Right* Is On The Left - johnnY Cash


----------



## harrisjnet

*On The* Road Again-Willie Nelson


----------



## bugstabber

White Trash - Southern Culture *on the* Skids


----------



## Lynne

*White* Christmas - Bing Crosby


----------



## harrisjnet

Blue *Christmas* - Elvis Presley


----------



## bugstabber

*Blue* Bayou - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## harrisjnet

Desperado-*Linda Ronstadt*


----------



## bugstabber

Living In The USA - *Linda Ronstadt*


----------



## Lynne

*Desperado* - The Eagles


----------



## Lynne

Born In The *USA* - Bruce Springstein


----------



## bugstabber

*Born* Under A Bad Sign Cream


----------



## harrisjnet

*Bad* Moon on The Rise-CCR


----------



## Lynne

Who'll Stop The Rain - *CCR*


----------



## bugstabber

*Rain*drops keep falling on my head bj thomas


----------



## Lynne

*Drops * Of Jupiter _ Train


----------



## bugstabber

Runaway *Train* - Soul Asylum


----------



## Lynne

Peace *Train* - Cat Stevens


----------



## doodlemom

train kept a rolling- aerosmith


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

Papa was a *rolling* stone - The Temptations


----------



## TC

*Papa* don't Preach by Madonna


----------



## moongirl

*Don't* Stop Believing - Journey


----------



## carly

*Don't* He Make My Brown Eyes Blue---Crystal Gayle


----------



## beorning

*Brown* eyed girl - Van Morrison


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

*Blue* eyes crying in the rain - Willie Nelson


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Behind *Blue* Eyes - The Who


----------



## fordson major

*Behind* These Hazel Eyes-kelly clarkson


----------



## harrisjnet

Hurrah for *Hazel*-Tommy Roe


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Tommy* Can You Hear Me? - The Who


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I *Can* See For Miles - the Who


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Can't You *See*- Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Can't* Explain - the Who


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Pictures of Lily - *The Who*


----------



## harrisjnet

*Who* Were You Thinking of When We Were Making Love -Texas Tornados


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Feel Like *Making Love* - Bad Company


----------



## harrisjnet

Man, I *feel like* a Woman-Shania Twain


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Woman - John Lennon


----------



## SteveD(TX)

She's a Woman - the Beatles


----------



## harrisjnet

*She's a* Miracle-Exile


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*She's A* Lady- Tom Jones


----------



## harrisjnet

What's New ***** Cat -*Tom Jones*


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Cat * Scratch Fever - Tom Nugent


----------



## harrisjnet

*Fever*-Elvis Presley


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Let's Play House - *Elvis Presley*


----------



## harrisjnet

Burning Love -*Elvis Presley*


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Burning* Down the House - Talking Heads


----------



## littlelad

such a shame -* talk talk*


----------



## harrisjnet

*Shame*less-Garth Brooks


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

'Tis Autumn - *Les* Brown


----------



## harrisjnet

Ramblin Wreck said:


> 'Tis Autumn - *Les* Brown


??????????????????????????????????


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

My Country *Tis* Of Thee - Reverend Samuel F. Smith.


----------



## ajharris

Just a Closer Walk With *Thee*- Patsy Cline


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

The *closer * I get to you - Roberta Flack


----------



## Dec429

*Closer* To You - Seals and Crofts


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Who Are *You* - the Who


----------



## fordson major

*who* made *who*- AC/DC


----------



## Dec429

*Who*'s Crying Now - Journey


----------



## harrisjnet

*Who's* Cheating Who-Alan Jackson or Charlie McClain


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Me and *Charlie* Talking - Miranda Lambert


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Charlie*, the Methadone Man, Fastball


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Me and Bobby Magee - Janis Joplin


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Songs About *Me* - Trace Adkins


----------



## harrisjnet

Nobody Likes Sad *Songs* -Ronnie Milsap


----------



## carly

*Sad* Movies Always Make Me Cry-----------Sue Thompson


----------



## Lynne

*Cry*, Cry, Cry - Johnny Cash


----------



## TC

*Cry* Me A River by Justin Timberlake


----------



## bugstabber

You Make *Me* Feel Like Dancing - Leo Sayer


----------



## harrisjnet

* Dancing* In the Streets - Martha and the Vandellas


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

*Dancing* in the Dark - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## moongirl

*Dancing* with Myself --- Billy Idol


----------



## littlelad

*With* or without you - U2


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*You * can't always get what you want - The Rolling Stones


----------



## fordson major

Powerless (Say *What You Want*) - Nelly Furtado


----------



## harrisjnet

*Say* That *You* Love Me-Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Mac*k The Knife - Bobby Darren


----------



## Dec429

Cuts Like A* Knife* - Brian Adams


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Mac* The Knife - Bobby Darrin


----------



## harrisjnet

Hey *Bobby* - K.T. Olslin


----------



## Dec429

*Hey* Jude - The Beatles


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Hey Joe - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Dec429

Walkaway *Joe* - Trisha Yearwood


----------



## harrisjnet

*Joe* and the Cowboy- Johnny Duncan


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Walk* on By - Dionne Warwick

(boy... slow today!)


----------



## Dec429

*Walk* On - John Hyatt


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

*Walk*ing after midnight - Patsy Cline


----------



## Dec429

*Midnight* At The Oasis - Maria Muldaur


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

In The *Midnight * Hour- Wilson Picket


----------



## BUDSMOM

24 Hours From Tulsa-gene Pitney


----------



## Dec429

*Tulsa* Time - Don Williams


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Time* - Pink Floyd


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Time is on My Side - Rolling Stones


----------



## Dec429

My *Side* Of The Bed - The Bangles


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Time * is on my side - The Rolling Stones


----------



## BUDSMOM

Poor Side Of Town-johnny Rivers


----------



## Dec429

The Boys Are Back In *Town * - Thin Lizzy


----------



## fordson major

Where *The Boys Are* - Connie Francis


----------



## Dec429

*Where*, Oh Where, Are You Tonight - Archie Campbell and Hee Haw Guest of the Week!!


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Wonderful *Tonight*, Eric Clapton


----------



## Dec429

Some Kind Of *Wonderful* - Grand Funk


----------



## TC

*Some* Guys Have All The Luck by Rod Stewart


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Third Time *Luck*y (First Time Fool), Foghat


----------



## Dec429

*Fool* For The City - Foghat


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Fool on the Hill - the Beatles


----------



## Lynne

*Fool* # 1 - Brenda Lee


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Fool* To Cry - The Rolling Stones


----------



## bugstabber

Kissing a fool - George Michael


----------



## harrisjnet

*Kiss* an Angel Good Morning -Charlie Pride


----------



## bugstabber

I want to rock and roll all night - *KISS*


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

I love *rock* and roll - Joan Jett and the Blackhearts


----------



## bugstabber

Crazy on You - *Heart*


----------



## littlelad

Always look *on* the bright side of life - Monty Python


----------



## moongirl

Matters of *the* Heart - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## harrisjnet

*The Heart* Won't Lie -Reba McEntire


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Heart*breaker - Led Zeppelin


----------



## fordson major

she's a *heartbreaker*-zztop


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Barracuda - *Heart*


----------



## Lynne

Magic Man - *Heart*


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Do You Believe in Magic - Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## Lynne

I Still *Believe in* You - Vince Gill


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

I'm A *Believe*r - The Monkees


----------



## Lynne

*I'm A Believer* - Smash Mouth


----------



## harrisjnet

*I'm A Believer*- The Monkeys


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Shock the *Monkey* - Peter Gabriel


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Monkey * Man - The Rolling Stones


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Monkey Time - Major Lance


----------



## ajharris

Dr. *Time*- Rick Trevino


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Dr. Robert - the Beatles


----------



## Lynne

When I'm Sixty-Four - *The Beatles*


----------



## fordson major

The Last Song *I'm* Wasting On You-EVANESCENCE -


----------



## BUDSMOM

last train to clarksville-monkees


----------



## ajharris

Midnight *train* to Georgia Conway Twitty


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Georgia* - Ray Charles


----------



## harrisjnet

*Georgia* on My Mind- Conway Twitty


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

You were always on my *mind* - Willi Nelson


----------



## Dec429

Forever and For *Always * - Shania Twain


----------



## moongirl

*Forever* Man -- Eric Clapton


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I'm A Man - the Yardbirds


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Simple *Man*, Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Southern *Man* - Neil Young


----------



## Dec429

Sweet and *Simple* - Journey


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Sweet* Child O' Mine, Guns N' Roses


----------



## Dec429

Hot *Child* In the City - Nick Gilder


----------



## Lynne

Kansas *City* - Fats Domino


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Summer in the City - Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## Dec429

*Summer* Time Girls - XYZ


----------



## Lynne

California *Girls * - Beach Boys


----------



## littlelad

*Girls *just wanna have fun - Cindy Lauper


----------



## Dec429

Just A* Girl* - No Doubt


----------



## harrisjnet

Here comes My *Girl* - Tom Petty


----------



## fordson major

*here comes*
the sun-beatles


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

You Are My *Sun*shine - Jimmie Davis


----------



## harrisjnet

Oklahoma *Sunshine*- Waylon Jennings


----------



## fordson major

*Oklahoma* woman- roger miller


----------



## Lynne

American *Woman* - Guess Who


----------



## freeinalaska

Boogie On, Reggae *Woman* - Stevie Wonder


----------



## bugstabber

Whiskey Drinking Woman - Nazareth


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

Man, I feel like a *woman* - Shania Twain


----------



## Westwood

*Feel* like makin' love. Bad Company


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I Feel Fine - the Beatles


----------



## moongirl

The Way I *Feel* Tonight -- The Bay City Rollers


----------



## fordson major

*Tonight, Tonight* - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## littlelad

*Night*swimming - REM


----------



## Dec429

*Swimming* in Champagne - Eric Heatherly


----------



## harrisjnet

*Champagne* Ladies - Gene Watson


----------



## Dec429

*Champagne* Jam - Atlanta Rhythm Section


----------



## harrisjnet

*Jam* Up and Jelly Tight-Tommy Roe


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Tight*en Up - Junior Walker and the All Stars


----------



## BUDSMOM

Up Up And Away In My Beautiful Balloon-fifth Dimention


----------



## Dec429

*Away * From The Sun - 3 Doors Down


----------



## harrisjnet

2 *Doors Down* - Dolly Parton


----------



## Dec429

Get *Down* On It - Kool and The Gang


----------



## harrisjnet

You Better Sit *Down* Kids- Sonny *and* Cher


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Down* on the Corner, CCR


----------



## harrisjnet

*Down*, But it won't Last Long- Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Long * time coming - Oliver James


----------



## Dec429

*Long* Train Runnin' - Doobie Brothers


----------



## harrisjnet

*Runnin*g on Empty-Jackson Browne


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Stay - *Jackson Brown*


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Stay* With Me - Rod Stewart


----------



## fordson major

*With Me* - Lonestar


----------



## Dec429

*Me* and You - Kenny Chesney


----------



## harrisjnet

*You and Me* -Alice Cooper


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Who DO *You* Love, George Thorogood


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Radar *Love* - Golden Earring


----------



## harrisjnet

*Golden* Ring - George Jones and Tammy Wynette


----------



## Dec429

(Wear My) *Ring * Around Your Neck - Elvis


----------



## harrisjnet

*Elvis* has left the Building- Ronnie McDowell


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

My Aim Is True - *Elvis * Costello


----------



## harrisjnet

Miami, *My Aim*ie-Pure Prairrie Legue


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

*My* home's in Alabama - Alabama


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Get off of *my* cloud - The Rolling Stones


----------



## harrisjnet

Pieces *of* Eight-Styx


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Eight Miles High - the Byrds


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

I can see for *miles* & miles - *The* Who


----------



## harrisjnet

*Miles* and *Miles * of Texas - Bob Wills


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

*Texas * Cookin' - George Strait


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Texas* Chainsaw Massacre - The Ramones


----------



## Lynne

God Blessed *Texas* - Little *Texas*


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Waiting For The Wolves, Daisy *Chainsaw*


----------



## fordson major

god bless the american housewife-she*daisy*


----------



## harrisjnet

Dreams of the Everyday *Housewife*-Glen Campbell


----------



## carly

*Everyday* Buddie Holly


----------



## harrisjnet

Lacy's Song- *Buddie* Jewel


----------



## JBourne76

*Song* 2 - Blur


----------



## harrisjnet

*Song* Sung Blue-Neil Diamond


----------



## moongirl

High Head *Blue*s -- The Black Crowes


----------



## bugstabber

She Talks To Angels - *The Black Crowes*


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

How do you talk to an *angel* - Jaime Walters


----------



## bugstabber

Jive *Talk*in' - Bee Gees


----------



## harrisjnet

Borrowed *Angel*-Conway Twitty


----------



## bugstabber

Kiss An *Angel* Good Morning - Charley Pride


----------



## harrisjnet

*Angel* of the Morning-Merrilee and the turnabouts


----------



## moongirl

She Talks to *Angel*s -- The Black Crowes


----------



## fordson major

Concrete *Angel*-Martina McBride


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

Independence Day - *Martina McBride*


----------



## harrisjnet

Lord I Hope This *Day* is Good- Don Williams


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Good Day * Sunshine - the Beatles


----------



## harrisjnet

Sunshine on my *Shoulder*-John Denver


----------



## Lynne

Lean *On* Me - Bill Withers


----------



## harrisjnet

Stand *On* It- Mel McDaniels


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Stand * - Sly and The Family Stone


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

*Stand* by me - Sam Cooke


----------



## fordson major

brother down- *sam* roberts


----------



## TC

Lady *Down * On Love by Alabama


----------



## bugstabber

*Lady* Marmalade - Labelle


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

*Lady* - Styx


----------



## harrisjnet

*Lady* Down on Love-Alabama


----------



## moongirl

harrisjnet said:


> *Lady* Down on Love-Alabama


One of my favorite Alabama songs! 


*Love* Me Like A Man -- Bonnie Raitt


----------



## fordson major

walk *like a man *tim mcgraw


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Just *Walk* on By - Leroy Van ****


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

*Walk* like an Egyptian - The Bangles


----------



## bugstabber

Hazy Shade Of Winter - *Bangles*


----------



## harrisjnet

Whiter *Shade of* Pale-Procal Harem


----------



## bugstabber

Nights in *White* Satin - The Moody Blues


----------



## harrisjnet

*Nights* are Forever Without You- Dan Seals


----------



## littlelad

*Forever* young - Alphaville


----------



## bugstabber

Southern Man - Neil *Young*


----------



## Lynne

Any *Man* Of Mine - Shania Twain


----------



## bugstabber

Blue collar *man* - STYX


----------



## Lynne

Renegade - *Styx*


----------



## harrisjnet

Tom Sawyer-*Styx*


----------



## bugstabber

Too Much Time On My Hands - *Styx*


----------



## harrisjnet

*Time* Marches on-Tracy Lawrence


----------



## bugstabber

*March* of the Pigs - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## harrisjnet

*Nine*teen something-Mark Wills


----------



## moongirl

Hey *Nineteen* -- Steely Dan


----------



## littlelad

*Hey *Jude - The Beatles


----------



## fordson major

*hey hey*- neil young


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Only the Good Die *Young* - Billy Joel


----------



## moongirl

*Only the* Lonely -- The Motels


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

Born in *the* Usa - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Born* Under a Bad Sign - Albert King


----------



## harrisjnet

From a Jack to a *King*-Elvis Presley


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Happy *Jack* - the Who


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Rock Me On The Water - *Jack*son Browne


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Rock On*, Trini lopez


----------



## Dec429

*Rock* And Roll Hootchie Coo - Rick Derringer


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

"Chuck E's in Love" - *Rick*ie Lee Jones


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Super Freak - *Rick* James


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The Logical Song - *Super*Tramp


----------



## SteveD(TX)

The Lady is a *Tramp * - Frank Sinatra


----------



## carly

*LADY* Kenny Rogers


----------



## littlelad

*Lady* D'Arbanville - Cat Stevens


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

*Cat* Scratch Fever - Ted Nugent


----------



## bugstabber

Great White Buffalo - *Ted Nugent*


----------



## harrisjnet

*White* Room- Cream


----------



## bugstabber

Ball*room* Blitz - Sweet


----------



## Jaclynne

*Sweet* Caroline - Neil Diamond


----------



## harrisjnet

You start Walking your way, I'll start walking Mine-*Diamond* Rio


----------



## moongirl

Like A *Diamond* -- Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

Cracklin' Rosie - Neil *Diamond*


----------



## harrisjnet

Brother Loves Traveling Salvation Show-*Neil Diamond*


----------



## littlelad

*Diamond*s are a girl's best friends - Marilyn Monroe


----------



## moongirl

You're My *Best Friend* -- Queen


----------



## fordson major

my *best friend*- tim mcgraw


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*My Best Friend*'s Girl - The Cars (also covered by Nirvana)


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

My *Girl* - The Temptations


----------



## BUDSMOM

My Old Kentucky Home-stephen Foster


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Kentucky* Rain - Elvis Presley


----------



## SteveD(TX)

_"yOU TYPE A SONG NAME AND ARTIST AND SOMEONE ELSE HAS TO TAKE ONE WORD FROM THE PREVIOUS TITLE OR ARTIST AND USE IT IN ANOTHER TITLE"

Thought I would quote the intent of the thread. It's not just to think up another song by the same artist. _ 

Blue Eyes Cryin' in the *Rain * - Willie Nelson


----------



## harrisjnet

I'm Looking for *Blue`Eyes*-Jessie Colter


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Behind *Blue Eyes* - The Who


----------



## moongirl

*Who*'s Your Daddy -- Toby Keith


----------



## Lynne

*Daddy*'s Hands - Holly Dunn


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Clap Your *Hand*s - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## harrisjnet

*Clap* for the Wolfman-Guess Who


----------



## Lynne

*Who'*s Bed Have Your boots Been Under - Shania Twain


----------



## harrisjnet

These *Boots* are Made for Walking-Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Dec429

Never *Been* To Me - Charlene


----------



## Lynne

*Me * And Bobby McGee - Janis Joplin


----------



## harrisjnet

I want to be *Bobby*'s Girl-Susan Maughan


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Song for *Susan* - Graham Nash


----------



## Dec429

*Song* for America - Kansas


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Volunteers of *America* - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## bachelorb

*America*n Pie- Don Mclean


----------



## Lynne

*American* Made - Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

A Horse With No Name - *America*


----------



## Lynne

Wild *Horse*s - Rolling Stones


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Wild* Mountain Honey - Steve Miller


----------



## BUDSMOM

Wolverton Mountain-shep Wooley


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Go, Tell It On The *Mountain* - John W. Work, Jr.


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Songs From The Wood, Jethro Tull


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Norwegian *Wood* - the Beatles


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The Wild*wood* Flower - Maybelle Carter


----------



## Lynne

*Wildwood * Weed - Jim Stafford


----------



## harrisjnet

Swamp Witch - *Jim Stafford*


----------



## Lynne

*Swamp* Music - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## freeinalaska

The *Music* Never Stopped - Grateful Dead


----------



## harrisjnet

I Believe In *Music*-Mac Davis


----------



## Lynne

Oh Lord It's Hard To Be Humble - *Mac Davis*


----------



## freeinalaska

*Believe* It Or Not - Grateful Dead


----------



## harrisjnet

*Not* Going Down Til the Sun Comes Up - Garth Brooks


----------



## freeinalaska

*Going Down* The Road Feeling Bad - Grateful Dead


----------



## littlelad

Never let me *down *again - depeche mode


----------



## freeinalaska

The Man Who Wrote 'Home Sweet Home' *Never* Was A Married Man - Traditional


----------



## harrisjnet

*The Man* that Turned My Mama on-Tanya Tucker


----------



## freeinalaska

The Fields Have *Turned* Brown - Old And In The Way


----------



## bugstabber

I Got You (I Feel Good) - James *brown*


----------



## harrisjnet

*Got* to Get a Message to *You*-Bee Gees


----------



## bugstabber

*Message* in a Bottle - The Police


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

Every Breath you Take - The *Police*


----------



## littlelad

*Take* on me - aha


----------



## moongirl

*Take* Me Down -- Alabama


----------



## fordson major

*down*town - neil young


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

*Young* Girl- Gary Puckett and the Union Gap


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Look For The *Union* Label - Paula Green


----------



## harrisjnet

*The* Last Cowboy Song-Ed Bruce


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*The Last* Waltz - The Band


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*The Last * Time - Rolling Stones


----------



## harrisjnet

*The* Confederate Anthem-David Allen Coe


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Hang on to Yourself - *David* Bowie


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

Respect *Yourself* - Aretha Franklin


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Don't Eat The Yellow Snow -* Frank* Zappa


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

My Way - *Frank * Sinatra


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*My* Sharona - The Knack


----------



## harrisjnet

*My* Dingaling-Dr. Hook


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Hook*, Line, and Sinker - Jeffrey Valentine


----------



## harrisjnet

*Hook*ed on a Feeling-BJ Thomas


----------



## ajharris

Rain Drops Keep Falling on My Head- *BJ Thomas*


----------



## bugstabber

*Head* Over Feet - Alanis Morissette


----------



## harrisjnet

It's *Over* -Elvis Presley


----------



## bugstabber

Veronica - *Elvis* Costello


----------



## moonwolf

harrisjnet said:


> It's *Over* -Elvis Presley


Over and Over...by Nelly


----------



## harrisjnet

*Elvis* and Andy-Confederate Railroad


----------



## littlelad

Me *and* the farmer - The Housemartins


----------



## moongirl

*Me and* You -- Alice Cooper


----------



## carly

*You*Turn *Me* ON, I'm a Radio ------------ Joni Mitchell


----------



## fordson major

Video Killed The *Radio* Star - Buggles


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Turn Your *Radio* On - Albert E. Brumley


----------



## harrisjnet

Listen to he *Radio*-Don Williams


----------



## ajharris

Maggies Dream- *Don Williams *


----------



## Dec429

*Dream* Police - Cheap Trick


----------



## harrisjnet

Drift off to *Dream*-Travis Tritt


----------



## Dec429

Give *To* Live - Sammy Hagar


----------



## harrisjnet

Third Rate Romance-*Sammy* Kershaw


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

*Third* Rock from the Sun - Joe Diffie


----------



## Dec429

*Third* Time Lucky - Foghat


----------



## SteveD(TX)

The Lucky One - Allison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## harrisjnet

Woman, Have you got cheating on your mind-Gary Puckett and the *Union* Gap


----------



## Dec429

Long Cool *Woman* (In A Black Dress) - The Hollies


----------



## bachelorb

*Cool* Change- Little River Band


----------



## littlelad

The times they are a-*chang*ing - Bob Dylan


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Three *Times* In Love - Tommy James & The Shondells


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Love* Reign Oer Me - The Who


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Love Me * Do - the Beatles


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

I *Love* The Nightlife - Alicia Bridges


----------



## Dec429

In The Heat Of The* Night* - Brian Adams


----------



## littlelad

*In the* army now - Status Quo


----------



## freeinalaska

It's All Over *Now*, Baby Blue - Bob Dylan


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Baby*, Don't Get Hooked on Me - Mac Davis


----------



## harrisjnet

*Hooked* on an Eight Second Ride-Chris LeDoux


----------



## carly

*Maybe Baby*----------Buddy Holly


----------



## freeinalaska

Start *Me* Up - Rolling Stones


----------



## Dec429

Smooth *Up* - Bullet Boys


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

When the *Bullet* Hits The Bone - Golden Earring


----------



## Dec429

Groovin' With Mr.* Bone* - Great White


----------



## harrisjnet

Digging up *Bone*s-Randy Travis


----------



## freeinalaska

Drink *Up* and Go Home - Freddie Hart


----------



## Dec429

*Home* Ain't Where His Heart Is Anymore - Shania Twain


----------



## harrisjnet

*Anymore*-Travis Tritt


----------



## freeinalaska

She's *More* To Be Pitied - Ruby Rakes


----------



## Dec429

*Anymore* Good Lovin' - Bruce Robison


----------



## harrisjnet

*Good Lovin* Gone Bad-George Thourgood


----------



## freeinalaska

*Good* Morning Little Schoolgirl - Sonny Boy Williamson


----------



## harrisjnet

*Good Morning* Starshine-Strawberry Alarm Clock


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Good Morning Good Morning - the Beatles


----------



## freeinalaska

The *Good* Old Rebel - Major Innes Randolph


----------



## harrisjnet

*Old* Hippy-Bellamy Brothers


----------



## freeinalaska

My *Brother* Esau - Grateful Dead


----------



## harrisjnet

He aint Heavy, He's My *Brother*-Simon and Garfunkle


----------



## freeinalaska

*Ain't* No Bread In The Breadbox - Norton Buffalo


----------



## bugstabber

Baby I'm-A Want You - *Bread*


----------



## moonwolf

Are YOU with me? Vaux


----------



## bugstabber

After the Flesh - My Life *With* The Thrill Kill Kult


----------



## moonwolf

The Story of My LIFE by Bon Jovi


----------



## bugstabber

Queen *of* the Air - Everclear


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

We are the Champions - *Queen*


----------



## littlelad

Veins of the *Queen* - Robyn Hitchcock & The Egyptians


----------



## moongirl

Fat Bottomed Girls -- *Queen*


----------



## fordson major

This Ones For The* Girls * - Martina Mcbride


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Girls* Just Want To Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## littlelad

*Just* like honey - The Jesus and Mary chain


----------



## fordson major

*honey honey*-abba


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Honey*comb - Jimmie Rodgers


----------



## harrisjnet

*Honey*-Bobby Goldboro


----------



## freeinalaska

Me And *Bobby* McGee - Janis Joplin/Chris Kristopherson


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Me and* You and a Dog Named Boo - Stonewall Jackson...& Lobo


----------



## Dec429

*Dog* and Butterfly - Heart


----------



## harrisjnet

*Dog* on a Toolbox-James Bonamy


----------



## Dec429

Man *On* The Silver Mountain - Rainbow


----------



## freeinalaska

Fire On The *Mountain* - Grateful Dead


----------



## harrisjnet

*Mountain* of Love -Charlie Pride


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Wolverton Mountain - Claude King


----------



## freeinalaska

*Mountain*s Of The Moon - Grateful Dead


----------



## Dec429

Sisters of The *Moon* - Stevie Nicks


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Bad *Moon* Rising - CCR


----------



## Dec429

Bark At The *Moon* - Ozzie Osbourne


----------



## harrisjnet

Even the Man in *the Moon* is Crying -Mark Collie


----------



## freeinalaska

Lord, I Just Can't Keep From *Crying* - Blind Willie Johnson


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Blue Eyes *Crying * in the Rain - Wille Nelson


----------



## Dec429

*Eyes* Without A Face - Billy Idol


----------



## freeinalaska

Mission In The *Rain* - Jerry Garcia Band


----------



## harrisjnet

Kentucky *Rain*- Elvis Presley


----------



## freeinalaska

Blue Moon Of *Kentucky* - Bill Monroe/Patsy Cline/Elvis/Leanne Rimes


----------



## Dec429

Forever In *Blue* Jeans - Neil Diamond


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Song Sung *Blue - Neil Diamond*


----------



## freeinalaska

*Blue*s For Allah - Grateful Daead


----------



## Dec429

Cowboy *Song* - Thin Lizzy


----------



## freeinalaska

Lonesome L.A. *Cowboy* - Peter Rowan


----------



## Dec429

*L.A. * Woman - The Doors


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Woman - Peter and Gordon


----------



## Dec429

This *Woman*, This Man - Clay Walker


----------



## freeinalaska

Mean *Woman* Blues - Roy Orbison


----------



## Dec429

Everyday I Have The* Blues* - B.B. King


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Everyday* I write the book - Elvis Costello


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Everyday - Buddy Holly


----------



## Dec429

*Every * Mile A Memory - Dierks Bentley


----------



## freeinalaska

She's Looking Better *Every* Beer - New Riders Of The Purple Sage


----------



## Dec429

*She's* Acting Single (I'm Drinking Doubles) - Gary Stewart


----------



## freeinalaska

Ratdog *Drinking* Song - Ratdog


----------



## Dec429

*Rat*s In The Cellar - Aerosmith


----------



## freeinalaska

Lucy *in the* Sky with Diamonds - Beatles


----------



## Dec429

Burning *Sky* - Bad Company


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Lucy in the *Sky* With Diamonds - Beatles or Elton John (take your pick)


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Sky Pilot - Eric Burdon and the Animals


----------



## Dec429

Take Me To The* Pilot* - Elton John


----------



## freeinalaska

*Take Me To The* River- Talking Heads


----------



## Dec429

Down By The* River* - Neal Young


----------



## freeinalaska

Goin' *Down* The Road Feeling Bad - Grateful Dead


----------



## Dec429

*Feeling* Stronger Everyday - Chicago


----------



## freeinalaska

Wrong Way *Feelin*' - Bob Weir


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Another Done Somebody *Wrong* Song - Ray Conniff


----------



## Dec429

*Somebody* To Love - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## freeinalaska

Gangster Of *Love* - Steve Miller Band


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Victim of Love - the Eagles


----------



## freeinalaska

*Victim* or The Crime - Grateful Dead


----------



## bugstabber

All *Dead* - Queen


----------



## harrisjnet

*Queen* of the Silver Dollar-Dave and Sugar


----------



## bugstabber

Heartspark *Dollar*sign - Everclear


----------



## fordson major

All I Want To Do Is Make Love To You- *heart*


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

How do you *love* a woman - Bryan Adams


----------



## bugstabber

How Soon is Now - Love Spit Love


----------



## fordson major

the smiths version is good too bugstabber!



*soon*-LeAnn Rimes


----------



## harrisjnet

Some Day *Soon*- Joe Stampley


----------



## bugstabber

Fell on Black *Day*s - Soundgarden


----------



## harrisjnet

*Black* and White-Three Dog Night


----------



## bugstabber

More Human Than Human - *White* Zombie


----------



## harrisjnet

*More Than* a Feeling-Boston


----------



## moongirl

No *More* Mr. Nice Guy -- Alice Cooper


----------



## fordson major

Look at You Over There, Ripping the Sawdust From My Teddybear-*alice cooper*


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

*Teddy Bear* - Red Sovine


----------



## bugstabber

Lunatic Fringe - Red Rider


----------



## carly

Ghost *Riders* in the Sky---------Johnny Cash


----------



## harrisjnet

The Ballad of Curtis Lowe-Lynyrd *Sky*nyrd


----------



## fordson major

saturday night special-*Lynyrd Skynyrd*


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Night* Moves - Bob Seagar


----------



## harrisjnet

K*night*s In White Satin-Moody Blues


----------



## SteveD(TX)

White Room - Cream


----------



## harrisjnet

Ice *Cream* Man-Van Halen


----------



## Lynne

*Ice, Ice* Baby - Vanilla* Ice*


----------



## littlelad

Number 13 *Baby* - Pixies


----------



## fordson major

Three Is The Magic *Number*- blind melon


----------



## harrisjnet

Two Out of *Three* -Meatloaf


----------



## carly

*Two *Times a Lady--------Lionel Ritchie


----------



## harrisjnet

carly said:


> *Two *Times a Lady--------Lionel Ritchie


The song is Three times a Lady, so I will go with Three.

*Three* Hearts in a Tangle-Bob Welch


----------



## bugstabber

Crazy on You - *Heart*


----------



## harrisjnet

*Crazy* Love-Van Morrison


----------



## bugstabber

Finish What Ya Started - Van Halen


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

*What* hurts the most - Rascal Flatts


----------



## bugstabber

*Hurt* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## harrisjnet

Working *Nine* to Five-Dolly Parton


----------



## MELOC

number 9...the beatles


----------



## bugstabber

Love me do - *Beatles*


----------



## harrisjnet

*Love Me * Like You Used To-Tanya Tucker


----------



## moongirl

*Love Me Like* There's No Tomorrow -- Trace Adkins


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Will You Still *Love Me Tomorrow * - the Shirelles


----------



## bugstabber

Loves Me Like a Rock - Paul Simon


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

I want to *rock* and roll all night - Kiss


----------



## bugstabber

*Night* Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## littlelad

All through the *night *-Cindy Lauper


----------



## moongirl

Into the *Night* -- Benny Mardones


----------



## harrisjnet

*Night* Moves-Bob Seger


----------



## newatthis

One Wild *NIGHT* --BON JOVI (is there any other band I would use?)


----------



## moongirl

*Wild Night* - Van Morrison


----------



## harrisjnet

*Night* Fever-Bee Gees


----------



## moongirl

Cat Scratch *Fever* - Ted Nugent


----------



## harrisjnet

*Cat*fish John-Johnny Russell


----------



## littlelad

*Fish* below the ice - Shriekback


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

*Ice* Ice Baby - Vanilla Ice


----------



## bugstabber

*Baby* Hold On - Eddie Money


----------



## harrisjnet

Beach *Baby*-Orleans


----------



## Lynne

*Beach*es Of Cheyene - Garth Brooks


----------



## harrisjnet

The Dance-*Garth Brooks*


----------



## littlelad

The Safety *Dance* - Men without Hats


----------



## moongirl

She Just Wants to *Dance* - Keb Mo


----------



## fordson major

*She Just Wants* to be -rem


----------



## littlelad

Wouldn't it *be* good - Nick Kershaw


----------



## fordson major

*Wouldn't Be* So Bad -Alison Krauss


----------



## littlelad

*So *long Marianne - Leonard Cohen


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Long* Time Gone - Crosby Stills Nash and Young


----------



## littlelad

Sign o'the *time*s - Prince


----------



## fordson major

COME ON (LET THE GOOD *TIMES* ROLL)-jimi hendrix


----------



## Dec429

*Come* Again - Damn Yankees


----------



## freeinalaska

*Come*s A Time - Grateful Dead


----------



## Dec429

*Time* (Is On My Side) - Rolling Stones


----------



## SteveD(TX)

The Last Time - Rolling Stones


----------



## Lynne

*Last * Kiss - Pearl Jam


----------



## harrisjnet

*Kiss* This-Aaron Tippin


----------



## freeinalaska

*Kiss*in' The Boo Boo - Zero


----------



## fordson major

Mama Look A *Boo-Boo*-HARRY BELAFONTE


----------



## freeinalaska

Rag *Mama* Rag - The Band


----------



## Dec429

*Mama* Kin - Aerosmith


----------



## littlelad

Girlfriend in a coma - The *Smith*s


----------



## harrisjnet

Country Bumpkin-Cal *Smith*


----------



## littlelad

*Cal*ifornication - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*For * Your Love - the Yardbirds

:nono: Several of the last posts do not adhere to the rules, and neither does mine. EVERYONE READ THE VERY FIRST POST AND FOLLOW THE RULES. :nono: Thank you. :nerd:


----------



## bugstabber

*Love* is a Punch in the Throat - Stuart Davis


----------



## moongirl

*Love* in an Elevator -- Aerosmith


----------



## harrisjnet

*Love* Hurts-Nazareth


----------



## ajharris

Hair of The Dog- *Nazareth*


----------



## bugstabber

Please don't Judas Me - *Nazareth*


----------



## moonwolf

Call ME when you're sober....Evanescence


----------



## bugstabber

Wake *Me When* It's Over - Willie Nelson


----------



## fordson major

Dont Dream *Its Over* Lyrics - Sixpence None The Richer


----------



## harrisjnet

Somewhere *Over* the Rainbow-Judy Garland


----------



## carly

*Somewhere* My Love----Englebert Humperdinck (Lara's Song)


----------



## nana-san

*love* don't cost a thing --- JLO


----------



## moongirl

Payin' the *Cost* to be the Boss -- Pat Benatar


----------



## fordson major

she's *the boss*-Mick Jagger


----------



## Dec429

*She* And I - Alabama


----------



## SteveD(TX)

She Loves You - the Beatles


----------



## fordson major

Who *Loves You*-Alannah Myles


----------



## freeinalaska

*Who* Are *You* - The Who


----------



## Dec429

Do* You* Feel (Like We Do) - Peter Frampton


----------



## freeinalaska

*Feel* Like A Stranger - Grateful Dead


----------



## Dec429

*Feel Like A* Number - Bob Seger


----------



## freeinalaska

Janetâs Big Dance *Number* - Frank Zappa


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Don't forget to *dance* - The Kinks


----------



## freeinalaska

*Don't* Bogart That Joint - Little Feat


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Little* Wing - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## harrisjnet

*Little* Green Apples-Leapy Lee


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Little Girl - Syndicate of Sound


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Girl* - The Beatles


----------



## freeinalaska

Crazy *Little Girl* - New Riders Of The Purple Sage


----------



## Dec429

*Crazy* On You - Heart


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Crazy* - Patsy Cline


----------



## Dec429

*Crazy * Arms - Ray Price


----------



## littlelad

Brothers in *Arms* - Dire Straits


----------



## freeinalaska

Your *Brother's* Killer - James Booker


----------



## bugstabber

Hold Me, Thrill Me, Kiss Me, *Kill* Me - U2


----------



## harrisjnet

Hard Luck Woman-*Kiss*


----------



## bugstabber

Whiskey Drinkin' *Woman* - Nazareth


----------



## fordson major

Honky Tonk *Woman*-Rolling Stones


----------



## nana-san

*Kill* the wabbit---Elmer Fudd


----------



## harrisjnet

*Honky Tonk* Superman-AAron Tippin


----------



## Westwood

*Honky Tonk* Blues - Hank Williams.


----------



## littlelad

*Blue* Monday - New Order


----------



## moongirl

DJ Play My *Blue*s - Buddy Guy


----------



## fordson major

John Walker's *Blues*-Steve Earle


----------



## Dec429

*John* J. Blanchard - Anthony Smith


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

Big Bad *John* - Jimmy Dean


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Bad * Company - Bad Company


----------



## Dec429

*Bad * Motor Scooter - Montrose/Sammy Hagar


----------



## carly

*Bad* Leroy Brown----Jim Croce


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Bad* Blood- Neil sedaka


----------



## fordson major

We Suck Young *Blood*-Radiohead


----------



## Dec429

*Blood * Red and Going Down - Tanya Tucker


----------



## harrisjnet

*Red* Necks, White Socks and Blue Ribbon Beer-Johnny Russell


----------



## freeinalaska

Up Against The Wall, ********* - New Riders Of The Purple Sage


----------



## Dec429

*Against * All Odds - Phil Collins

BTW, what happened to Phil Collins? For about 10 years he was every other song on the radio. I like his music, but got burnt out on him.


----------



## freeinalaska

*Odds* And Ends - Bob Dylan


----------



## Dec429

*End * Of The Line - Travelin' Wilburys


----------



## freeinalaska

Beat It On Down The *Line* - Grateful Dead


----------



## Dec429

We Got The *Beat* - The Go-Go's


----------



## harrisjnet

*Beat* It- Michael Jackson


----------



## Dec429

Rev *It * On The Red Line - Foreigner


----------



## freeinalaska

Clothes *Line* Saga - Bob Dylan


----------



## Dec429

Draw The *Line* - Aerosmith


----------



## fordson major

Luck Of The *Draw*-Bonnie Raitt


----------



## freeinalaska

That *Luck*y Old Sun - Jerry Garcia Band


----------



## Dec429

Get *Lucky* - Loverboy


----------



## freeinalaska

I Donât Wanna *Get* Drafted - Frank Zappa


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Don't * Let Me Be Misunderstood - the Animals


----------



## harrisjnet

*Don't* Go Breaking My Heart-Kiki Dee and Elton John


----------



## freeinalaska

Broken *Heart*s Are For A******s - Frank Zappa


----------



## bugstabber

I'm an A*****e - Denis Leary


----------



## harrisjnet

*I'm a* Girl Watcher-Tom Jones


----------



## bugstabber

I'll be that *Girl* - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## freeinalaska

The *Girl* At The Crossroads Bar - JGB


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

I Love this *Bar* - Toby Keith


----------



## freeinalaska

*Love* Is Just A Four-letter Word - Bob Dylan


----------



## bugstabber

I *Just* Died in Your Arms Tonight - Cutting Crew


----------



## moongirl

Don't Let the *Sun* Go Down On Me - Elton John


----------



## harrisjnet

*Sun/down*-Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

When the *sun* goes *down* - Kenny Chesney and Uncle Kracker


----------



## harrisjnet

*When* will I be Loved-Linda Rondstad


----------



## moongirl

Where were You( *When* the World Stopped Turning) - Alan Jackson


----------



## fordson major

If The Whole *World* Stopped Lovin' -Connie Smith


----------



## Lynne

Wild *World* - Cat Stevens


----------



## Dec429

Youth Gone *Wild* - Skid Row


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

*Wild* One - Faith Hill


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Wild* Thing - the Troggs


----------



## Dec429

That *Thing* You Do - the Oneders


----------



## freeinalaska

*That*'s It For The Other One - Grateful Dead


----------



## Dec429

The *Other* Side - Aerosmith


----------



## freeinalaska

South *Side* Strut - Howard Wales


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

I don't want to go home - *South Side* Johnny and the asbury jukes


----------



## Dec429

Mama, I'm Comin' *Home* - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## freeinalaska

Hold On It's *Comin*g - Country Joe McDonald


----------



## nana-san

*it's* raining men--The weather girls


----------



## harrisjnet

Is it* Raining* In Your World-Vern Gosdin


----------



## freeinalaska

Rockin' In The Free *World* - Neil Young


----------



## harrisjnet

*Free* Falling-Tom Petty


----------



## Dec429

*Fall* Into Me - Emerson Drive


----------



## harrisjnet

I'm falling in Love-*Emerson* Lake and Palmer


----------



## freeinalaska

*Into* the Mystic - Van Morrison


----------



## moongirl

Chevy *Van* - Sammy Johns


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

Jump - *Van* Halen


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Chevy *Van* - Sammy Johns


----------



## freeinalaska

Why *John*y Can't Read - Frank Zappa


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Why* Not - Hilary Duff


----------



## freeinalaska

That's *Not* Really Reggae - Frank Zappa


----------



## Dec429

I'm *Not* Lisa - Jessie Coulter


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*I'm* Free - The Who


----------



## Dec429

Sweet *Free*dom - Michael McDonald


----------



## freeinalaska

The *Sweet* Sunny South - Sleepy Hollow Hog Stompers/traditional


----------



## Dec429

Son of The New *South* - Travis Tritt


----------



## freeinalaska

*New* Speedway Boogie - Grateful Dead


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*New* Kid in Town - the Eagles


----------



## fordson major

this *Town*-korn


----------



## bugstabber

*This* is Where it Ends - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## Westwood

Let *It *Rain - Eric Clapton


----------



## bugstabber

*Rain*y Day Blues - Willie Nelson


----------



## harrisjnet

Any *Day* Now-Ronnie Milsap


----------



## nana-san

Day by Day---The Beatles


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Day Tripper - the Beatles


----------



## moongirl

A Thousand Times a *Day* - George Jones


----------



## fordson major

double post


----------



## fordson major

Life Line -ten *thousand* maniacs


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

I walk the *line* - Johnny Cash


----------



## harrisjnet

*The* Ghost of flight 401-Bob Welch


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Night *Flight* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## harrisjnet

Southern *Night*s-Glen Campbell


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Southern * Man- Neil Youn


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I'm a *Man* - the Yardbirds


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Hoochie Coochie *Man* - Muddy Waters


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Iron *Man* - Black Sabbath


----------



## freeinalaska

Ballad Of A Thin *Man* - Bob Dylan


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

The boys are back in town - *Thin* Lizzy


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Back *in* Black - ACDC


----------



## freeinalaska

Sing Me *Back* Home - Merle Haggard


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Back * in the Saddle Again - Gene Autry


----------



## freeinalaska

You Win *Again* - Hank Williams


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Alone *Again*, Naturally - Gilbert O'Sullivan


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Oop I did it *again*- Britney Spears


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*I* Never Cry - Alice Cooper


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Go ask *Alice* - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## harrisjnet

*Alice*'s Resteraunt-Arlo Guthrie

You can get anything you want, down at Alice's Resteraunt!
:happy:


----------



## ajharris

Motorcycle Song- *Arlo Guthrie*


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

The Rain *Song* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Who'll Stop the *Rain* - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Stop* in the name of love- The Supremes


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Stop* Draggin My Heart Around - Stevie Nicks And Tom Petty


----------



## fordson major

When I Come *Around * - Green Day


----------



## harrisjnet

Please *Come* To Boston-Dave Loggins


----------



## bugstabber

Please Mr. Please - Olivia Newton John


----------



## jerzeygurl

*Mr.* Roboto -styx


----------



## moongirl

Light Up -- *Styx*


----------



## fordson major

in the *light*-Led Zeppelin


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

You *light* up my life - Debby Boone


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Light* My Fire- the Doors


----------



## harrisjnet

Put Your *Light*s on-Everlast and Santana


----------



## fordson major

*Put Your* Head On My Shoulder Paul Anka


----------



## harrisjnet

One *Head*light-The Wallflowers


----------



## bugstabber

*One* Week - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## harrisjnet

*Ladies* Love Outlaws-Waylon Jennings


----------



## bugstabber

Luckenbach, Texas - *Waylon Jennings*


----------



## carly

You Did Hang the Moon, Didn't You *Waylon?* ------Jesse Colter

(they were married)


----------



## freeinalaska

Standing On The *Moon* - Grateful Dead


----------



## bugstabber

One Left *Standing* - Mike and the Mechanics


----------



## harrisjnet

*One* Love at a Time-Charlie McClain


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

*One* Day at a Time - Christy Lane


----------



## harrisjnet

*Time* Is on My Side-Rolling Stones


----------



## bugstabber

Too Much *Time* on My Hands - Styx


----------



## harrisjnet

*Time* Marches *On* -Tracy Lawrence


----------



## bugstabber

*March* of the Pigs - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## harrisjnet

Pour Me Another Cup *Of * Coffee-David Allen Coe


----------



## bugstabber

Black *Coffee* in Bed - Squeeze


----------



## moongirl

I'll Make Your *Bed* -- Dolly Parton


----------



## fordson major

*Make* Your Peace - Inxs


----------



## harrisjnet

It's Only *Make* Believe-Conway Twitty


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Do You *Believe* In Magic - Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## harrisjnet

Black *Magic* Woman-Santana


----------



## bugstabber

Turn Your Lights On - *Santana*


----------



## harrisjnet

All the *Lights* in the House are *On*.-Trace Atkins


----------



## moongirl

If the *House* is a Rockin' -- Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## fordson major

Burning Down The House- Talking Heads


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

*House* of the Rising Sun - The Animals


----------



## harrisjnet

I Don't Want to Play *House*-Tammy Wynette


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*I Don't* Believe You - The Band and Bob Dylan


----------



## fordson major

*You* Owe Me Nothing In Return-alanis


----------



## BUDSMOM

return to sender-elvis


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

This is dedicated *to* the one I love- The Sherelles


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Paradise By *The* Dashboard Light - Meatloaf


----------



## fordson major

*Paradise* City-Guns N' Roses


----------



## SteveD(TX)

We Built This *City* - Jefferson Starship


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Hot Child In The *City* - Nick Gilder


----------



## jerzeygurl

*hot* blooded, foreigner


----------



## Dec429

*Hot*ter Than Hell - Kiss


----------



## jerzeygurl

*kiss*, by Prince


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Rock and Roll All Nite -* Kiss*


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

I love *Rock and Roll*- Joan Jett


----------



## Dec429

*Roll * Me Away - Bob Seger


----------



## jerzeygurl

*ME * and bobby magee, janis joplin


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Hello, It's *Me* - Todd Rundgreen


----------



## Dec429

Say *Hello* - April Wine


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Say* You Love Me - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Mac the knife - Bobby Darrin


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Cuts Like A *Knife* - Bryan Adams


----------



## Dec429

Feels *Like* Today - Rascall Flatts


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Time Has Come *Today* - Chambers Brothers


----------



## Dec429

The *Time* Warp - Rocky Horror Picture Show, performed by Riff Raff


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Brother Love's Travelling Salvation *Show* - Neil Diamond


----------



## fordson major

A Spaceman Came *Travelling* - Chris De Burgh


----------



## Dec429

A *Space* Oddity - David Bowie


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Space* Truckin' - Deep Purple


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Purple* Haze - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Dec429

*Purple* Rain - Prince


----------



## harrisjnet

Smoke on the Water-Deep *Purple*


----------



## bugstabber

Highway Star - *Deep Purple*


----------



## harrisjnet

Would You Catch a Falling *Star*-John Anderson


----------



## Arkander

Paint The Sky With *Star*s -- Enya


----------



## harrisjnet

It Came Out of *the Sky*-Credence Clearwater Revival


----------



## bugstabber

Black *Water* - Doobie Brothers


----------



## littlelad

Paint it *black* - The Rolling Stones


----------



## moongirl

The *Paint*er -- Jackson Browne


----------



## littlelad

A pair of *brown* eyes - The Pogues


----------



## fordson major

*Brown* Eyed Girl - Van Morrison


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

*Brown Eyed* handsome man - Chuck Berry


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Brown * Sugar - Rolling Stones


----------



## harrisjnet

*Brown* Eyed Girl-Van Morrison


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Hello Little *Girl* - John Lennon/Beatles (Lennon's first song. Later recorded by the Beatles)


----------



## bugstabber

*Little* Queen - Heart


----------



## hillsidedigger

*What's* Your Name, Little Girl? - Lynnard Skynnard


----------



## freeinalaska

Just A *Little* Light - Grateful Dead


----------



## bugstabber

*Light* up My Room - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## moongirl

You *Light Up My* Life -- Debby Boone


----------



## harrisjnet

*You* Decorated *My Life*- Kenny Rogers


----------



## fordson major

Turn Your *Light*s Down Low-Bob Marley


----------



## harrisjnet

*Down* On the Rio Grande-Johnny Rodriguez


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

Love a little stronger - Diamond *Rio*


----------



## harrisjnet

The Best of My *Love*-Eagles


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Lucy's Seduction *of* a Bored Violinist and Postlude - Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention


----------



## kinderfeld

*Lucy * in the Sky With Diamonds-The Beatles


----------



## Dec429

Wheel In The *Sky* - Journey


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Heart Like a *Wheel* - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Dec429

*Heart*s In Armour - Trisha Yearwood


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Hangin' on by a Thread (A Sad Affair of the *Heart*) - Kim Carnes


----------



## fordson major

*Hangin*g on a* Heart*beat-Hooters


----------



## harrisjnet

I Want to Hear a *Heartbeat* in the Darkness-Don Williams


----------



## jerzeygurl

I *want* you to want me CHEAP TRICK


----------



## Dec429

I *Want * It All - Queen


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*All* Right Now - Free


----------



## harrisjnet

*Free* Falling-Tom Petty


----------



## Dec429

*Free* To Be - Marsha Stevens


----------



## fordson major

*Free* Born Man ,-Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## Dec429

New World *Man* - Rush


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*New* Favorite - Alison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## Dec429

My *Favorite* Things - Julie Andrews


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Oh *My* Papa - Eddie Fisher


----------



## Dec429

Come To *Papa* - Bob Seger


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Come* Together - Beatles


----------



## bugstabber

Let's Work *Together* - George Thorogood and the Destroyers


----------



## harrisjnet

*Together* Again-Tammy Wynette and George Jones


----------



## Lynne

Lets Spend The Night *Together* - Rolling Stones


----------



## bugstabber

Papa was a *Rolling Stone* - The Temptations


----------



## Lynne

California Dreaming - The Mama's and The *Papa*'s


----------



## Arkander

*Dreaming* While You Sleep -- Genesis


----------



## moongirl

*Sleep* Late My Lady Friend -- Harry Nilsson


----------



## fordson major

You're My Best *Friend* - Queen


----------



## moongirl

*My* Opening Farewell - Bonnie Raitt with Jackson Browne


----------



## fordson major

*Farewell* My Friend -Dennis Wilson


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

*My* Life - The Beatles


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Pain of a Troubled *Life* - Alison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## Dec429

House Of *Pain* - Faster *****cat


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*House* of The Rising Sun - The Animals


----------



## Dec429

Oklahoma *Rising* - Vince Gill


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

The *Rising* - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## fordson major

Bad Moon *Rising *- Creedence Clearwater Revival.


----------



## bugstabber

Virginia *Moon* - Foo Fighters


----------



## moongirl

Black *Moon* Creeping - The Black Crowes


----------



## fordson major

Soon Its Round Your Street Im Creeping ,-Queen


----------



## harrisjnet

*Queen* of my Doublewide Trailer-Sammy Kershaw


----------



## Dec429

Carribean *Queen* - Billy Ocean


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Daughter of *Ocean* - Siren's Song


----------



## Dec429

Don't Call Me* Daughter* - Pearl Jam


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Me* and Mrs. Jones - Billy Paul


----------



## Dec429

Mr. *Jones* And Me - Counting Crows


----------



## harrisjnet

Along Came *Jones*-Ray Stevens


----------



## Dec429

Pride And Joy - Stevie *Ray* Vaughn


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Do I Ever Cross Your Mind? *Ray* Charles


----------



## nana-san

*Your* way---B5


----------



## harrisjnet

Don't Close *Your* Eyes-Keith Whitley


----------



## nana-san

*Don't* forget about us---mariah carey


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Don't* Break The Heart That Loves You - Connie Francis


----------



## nana-san

achy breaky*heart* ---billy ray cyrus


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I Wrote A Simple Song - *Billy* Preston


----------



## Dec429

All She *Wrote* - Firehouse


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Kiss You *All *Over - Exile


----------



## Dec429

*Kiss* And Say Goodbye - The Manhattans


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Hello Goodbye - The Beatles


----------



## Dec429

*Goodbye* To Love - The Carpenters


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I *Love* Rock N' Roll - Joan Jett and the Blackhearts


----------



## Dec429

She Wants To *Rock* (And I Gotta Roll) - Warren Brothers


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Werewolves of London - *Warren* Zevon


----------



## Dec429

Landing in *London* - 3 Doors Down/ With Bob Seger


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

People Are Strange - *Doors*


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Strange * Brew - Cream


----------



## bugstabber

Sunshine of Your Love - *Cream*


----------



## moongirl

*Sunshine* - Johnathan Edwards


----------



## TC

*Sunshine* On My Shoulders by John Denver


----------



## moongirl

Upon the *My* - O-*My* - Captain Beefheart


----------



## harrisjnet

*My* Eyes Adored You-Four Seasons


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

All *My* Love - Led Zepplin


----------



## bugstabber

The Lemon Song - *Led Zeppelin*


----------



## Westwood

*Lemon* Tree - Peter, Paul and Mary


----------



## fordson major

Shaking The *Tree*= Peter Gabriel


----------



## bugstabber

*The* Last Song - Foo Fighters


----------



## harrisjnet

*Last Song*-Edward Bear


----------



## SteveD(TX)

One More *Last * Chance - Vince Gill

Gary Nicholson, an old neighbor and school mate of mine, wrote this song.


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

*One* and Only - Mariah Carey


----------



## harrisjnet

*Only* the Lonely -Roy Orbinson


----------



## bugstabber

Heaven - Los *Lonely* Boys


----------



## fordson major

knocking on *heaven*s door guns n' roses


----------



## bugstabber

Burn - Sister Machine *Gun*


----------



## nana-san

*Burn*- Usher


----------



## moongirl

Just Won't *Burn* - Susan Tedeschi


----------



## fordson major

beds are *burn*ing -midnight oil


----------



## moongirl

*Bed*room Thang -- ZZ Top


----------



## bugstabber

Sharp Dressed Man - *ZZ Top*


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Standing in the Shadows of Love - Four *Top*s


----------



## bugstabber

*Stand* By Me - Ben E. King


----------



## harrisjnet

Last *Stand* in Open Country-Willie Nelson and Kid Rock


----------



## ajharris

*Country* State of Mind- Hank Williams Jr


----------



## harrisjnet

Where the Arkansas River Leaves Oklahoma-Don *Williams*


----------



## bugstabber

Take Me to the *River* - Talking Heads


----------



## harrisjnet

Gonna* Take * a Lot of *River*-Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## nana-san

cry me a *river* --justin timberlake


----------



## moongirl

Whiskey *River* -- Willie Nelson


----------



## Lynne

Run *River * Run - Loggins and Messina


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

Down to the *River* to pray - Alisson Krauss


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Down*town - Petula Clark


----------



## harrisjnet

Thank God and Greyhound-Roy *Clark*


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Thank* You- Led Zeppelin


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I *Thank You * - Sam and Dave


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I Honestly Love *You* - Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Dec429

*Love* Stinks - J. Geils Band


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

I want you I need you I *love* you - Elvis Presley


----------



## Dec429

*Love* Or Something Like It - Kenny Rogers


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

To Sir, with *Love* - Lulu


----------



## Dec429

*Sir* Duke - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Thinking of Linking - *Sir* Paul McCartney


----------



## Dec429

I *Think* About You - Jamie O'Neal


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*You*'ve Lost that Lovin' Feelin' - Righteous Brothers


----------



## bugstabber

Tired of *You* - Foo Fighters


----------



## harrisjnet

Look at *You* Girl-Chris LeDoux


----------



## bugstabber

Ratfinks, Suicide Tanks and Cannibal *Girls* - White Zombie


----------



## harrisjnet

The *Zombie* Zoo-Tom Petty


----------



## Lynne

Living Dead Girl - *Rob Zombie*


----------



## bugstabber

*Living* on a Prayer - Bon Jovi


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

Shot through the Heart - *Bon Jovi*


----------



## bugstabber

Hey Man Nice *Shot* - Filter


----------



## harrisjnet

I *Shot* the Sheriff-Eric Clapton


----------



## bugstabber

When I'm With You - *Sheriff*


----------



## jerzeygurl

*WITH * or without you U2


----------



## nana-san

*with* arms wide open---Creed


----------



## moongirl

*Open Arms* - Journey


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Empty *Arms* - Reba Mcentire


----------



## Dec429

My *Arms* Stay Open All Night - Tanya Tucker


----------



## harrisjnet

Loving *All Night*-Rodney Crowell


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*All Night* Long- Lionel Rithcie


----------



## harrisjnet

*Long* Line of Love-Paul Overstreet


----------



## Dec429

*Long* Way There - Little River Band


----------



## harrisjnet

Lonesome Loser-*Little River Band*


----------



## Dec429

Just Call Me *Lonesome* - Radney Foster


----------



## freeinalaska

*Just* A Little Light - Grateful Dead


----------



## Dec429

Lady Red *Light * - Great White


----------



## harrisjnet

Early Morning Rain- Gordon *Light*foot


----------



## Dec429

Good *Morning* Girl - Journey


----------



## harrisjnet

*Morning* Has Broken-Cat Stevens


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Cat* Scratch Fever - Ted Nugent


----------



## Dec429

Miss You *Fever* - Delbert McClinton


----------



## harrisjnet

*Miss* You-Rolling Stones


----------



## Dec429

*Miss*ing You - John Waite


----------



## freeinalaska

I Will Take *You* Home - Grateful Dead


----------



## Dec429

If It *Will,* It Will - Hank Williams, Jr.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Let's Get *It* On - Marvin Gaye


----------



## Dec429

*Get* Down On It - Kool and The Gang


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Over Under Sideways *Down* - the Yardbirds


----------



## Dec429

*Under* The Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## thequeensblessing

Build A *Bridge* By Limp Bizkit


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

52nd Street *Bridge* Song - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## Dec429

*Bridge* of Sighs - Robin Trower


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

King of Fools - *Robin* Gibb


----------



## Dec429

*King* of Nothing - Metallica


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*King* of Pain - Police


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Pain * of a Troubled Live - Alison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## harrisjnet

Bridge Over *Troubled* Waters-Simon and Garfunkle


----------



## bugstabber

Black *water* - Doobie Brothers


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

Back in *Black* - AC/DC


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Black is Black - Los Bravos


----------



## fordson major

Welcome To The *Black* Parade-My Chemical Romance


----------



## moongirl

The Freak *Parade* - Big & Rich


----------



## fordson major

holy water-*Big & Rich*


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Rich* Girl - Hall and Oates


----------



## nana-san

*Rich* Girl----Gwen Stefani


----------



## Dec429

The *Girl* Gets Around - Sammy Hagar


----------



## harrisjnet

This *Girl * is a Woman Now-Gary Puckett and the Union Gap


----------



## Dec429

You Dropped A Bomb On Me - The* Gap* Band


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

If *You* Leave Me Now - Chicago


----------



## bugstabber

Lonely as *You* - Foo Fighters


----------



## moongirl

Fast *as You* - Dwight Yoakem


----------



## bugstabber

Come *as You* Are - Nirvana


----------



## jerzeygurl

(smells like) teen spirit- *NIRVANA*


----------



## moongirl

I Got A Line on You -- *Spirit*


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I Walk the *Line* - Johnny Cash


----------



## nana-san

Across the *Line*--Traci Chapman


----------



## fordson major

Madman *Across The* Water-Elton John


----------



## nana-san

*Across the* Universe---The Beatles


----------



## Dec429

Lover's *Cross* - Jim Croce


----------



## SteveD(TX)

You Don't Mess Around With *Jim* - Jim Croce


----------



## Dec429

Doin' The *Mess* Around - Ray Charles


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Couldn't Stand the Weather - Stevie *Ray* Vaughn


----------



## Dec429

Edge Of Seventeen - *Stevie* Nicks


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Seven*th Son - Johnny Rivers


----------



## Dec429

*Son * Of A Son Of A Sailor - Jimmy Buffet


----------



## harrisjnet

Margarittaville-*Jimmy Buffett*


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Dr *Jimmy* & Mr Jim _ The Who


----------



## Dec429

Broken Hearts*ville* - Joe Nichols


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Heart* of Glass - Blondie


----------



## Dec429

*Glass* Houses - Billy Joel


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*House * of the Rising Sun - the Animals


----------



## Dec429

Children Of The *Sun* - Billy Thorpe


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Billy*, Don't Be A Hero - Paper Lace


----------



## Dec429

I *Don*'t Wanna Know - REO Speedwagon


----------



## BUDSMOM

Don't Sleep In The Subway -petula Clark


----------



## fordson major

*Subway* To Venus-Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## harrisjnet

She Sang the *Red* River Valley-Reckless Kelly


----------



## bugstabber

*She* Walks on Me - Hole


----------



## harrisjnet

*She* and I -Alabama


----------



## moongirl

*She*'s A Superstar - Buddy Guy


----------



## fordson major

you're *a superstar* - love inc


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

All for *Love* - Bryan Adams


----------



## harrisjnet

*Love* Me Tender-Elvis Presley


----------



## Dec429

*Tender * Lies - Restless Heart


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Lies - the Knickerbockers


----------



## Dec429

Sweet Little *Lies* - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## fordson major

*sweet* sixteen- billy idol


----------



## Dec429

Fox On The Run - *Sweet*


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Band *on the Run * - Paul McCartney and Wings


----------



## Dec429

We're An American *Band* - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## fordson major

*American* Pie - Don McLean


----------



## Dec429

Cherry *Pie * - Warrant


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Cherry Cherry- Neil Diamond


----------



## Dec429

*Diamond* Girl - Seals and Crofts


----------



## bugstabber

Heroin *Girl* - Everclear


----------



## harrisjnet

Put Your Lights On- *Ever*last and Santana


----------



## bugstabber

Foot *on* the Gas - Sexpod


----------



## moongirl

Man *on the* Moon - REM


----------



## bugstabber

*Moon*shadow - Cat Stevens


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

*Cat* Scratch Fever - Ted Nugent


----------



## michelleIL

Fever, by madonna


----------



## bugstabber

Who's That Girl - *Madonna*


----------



## harrisjnet

*Girl*-Davy Jones


----------



## bugstabber

Basketball *Jones* - Cheech & Chong


----------



## moongirl

Casey *Jones* - The Grateful Dead


----------



## fordson major

Things You Don't Have To Do -norah *jones*


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Down *to* the River to Pray - Allison Krauss


----------



## moongirl

*Down* to Earth - Van Morrison


----------



## michelleIL

Ain't Goin' down till the sun comes up===Garth Brooks


----------



## moongirl

Don't let *the Sun Go Down* on Me - Elton John


----------



## bugstabber

*Down*town- Petula Clark


----------



## moongirl

No Secrets in a Small *Town* - David Gates


----------



## bugstabber

Kissing *a* Fool - George Michael


----------



## fordson major

I Saw Mommy *Kissing* Santa Claus-Jessica Simpson


----------



## harrisjnet

*I Saw* The Light-Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The First Time Ever I *Saw* Your Face - Roberta Flack


----------



## bugstabber

I *Saw* the Light - Hank Williams


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Light* My Fire - Doors


----------



## harrisjnet

*Fire* I Can't Put Out-George Straight


----------



## bugstabber

I Want Your Sex - *George* Michael


----------



## moongirl

*I Want You* - Kiss


----------



## harrisjnet

Hard Luck Woman-*Kiss*


----------



## bugstabber

Whiskey Drinking *Woman* - Nazareth


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

Man, I Feel Like a *Woman* - Shania Twain


----------



## bugstabber

I am *Woman* - Helen Reddy


----------



## harrisjnet

You are the *Woman* That *I* always Dreamed of -Firefall


----------



## moongirl

(*You* Make Me Feel) Like A Natural *Woman* - Aretha Franklin


----------



## fordson major

The* Woman* In Me (Needs The Man In You)-shania twain


----------



## nana-san

*Women* in red--Phil Collins??


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Red * House - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Lynne

Our *House* - CSN&Y


----------



## nana-san

*Red* red wine--UB40


----------



## fordson major

Lady In *Red* - Chris De Burgh


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Dude Looks Like a *Lady* - Aerosmith


----------



## nana-san

Three times a *lady* ---the Commodores


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Time* has come today- The Chambers Brothers


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

*Time* after *Time* - Cindy Lauper


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The Morning *After* - Maureen McGovern


----------



## Lynne

*Morning* Has Broken - Cat Stevens


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Boulevard of *Broken* Dreams - Green Day


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

In *Dreams* - Roy Orbison


----------



## Dec429

These *Dreams* - Heart


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Heart* of Glass - Blondie


----------



## Dec429

Don't Forget Me When I'm Gone - *Glass* Tiger


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Already *Gone* - Eagles


----------



## moongirl

Fly Like an *Eagle* - The Steve Miller Band


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down - The *Band*


----------



## bugstabber

Eli's Coming - Three Dog *Night*


----------



## Lynne

Two Out Of *Three* Ain't Bad - Meatloaf


----------



## bugstabber

*Bad* Company - *Bad* Company


----------



## harrisjnet

*Bad* Love -Neil Sedaka


----------



## fordson major

*Bad* to the Bone-George Thorogood & the Destroyers


----------



## moongirl

*Bone to Bone*(Coney Island White Fish Boy) -- Aerosmith


----------



## fordson major

Dog With A *Bone* - Queen.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

An Old Fashioned Love Song - Three *Dog* Night


----------



## Dec429

*Old * Days - Chicago


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The *Old* Man Down The Road - John Fogerty


----------



## Dec429

Back On The* Road* - REO Speedwagon


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Thunder *Road* - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## SteveD(TX)

The *Thunder * Rolls - Garth Brooks


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Roll* Over Beethoven - Chuck Berry


----------



## moongirl

When This War Is *Over* - Eric Clapton and J.J. Cale

This song is on the new CD The Road to Escondido -- Great CD!!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Over* There - Enrico Caruso (and many others)


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Over * Under Sideways Down - the Yardbirds


----------



## bugstabber

It Ain't *Over* Till It's *Over* - Lenny Kravitz


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

*Ain't* Going Down Til the Sun Comes up - Garth Brooks


----------



## moongirl

*Sun*shine on my Shoulders -- John Denver


----------



## fordson major

Ain't No *Sunshine* - DMX


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

A Horse With *No* Name - America


----------



## Dec429

Wild *Horse*s - Rolling Stones


----------



## fordson major

the *wild* and the young-quiet riot


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Born* to be Wild - Steppenwolf


----------



## CharmiesOnline

Born in the USA - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Dec429

*Born * To Boogie - Hank Williams, Jr.


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Boot Scootin' *Boogie * - Brooks and Dunn


----------



## Dec429

These *Boot*s Are Made For Walking - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Walking* After Midnight - Patsy Cline


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Midnight* Rider - the Allman Brothers Band


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

In The *Midnight* Hour - Wilson Pickett


----------



## Dec429

*Midnight* In Montgomery - Alan Jackson


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I'll Be There - *Jackson* Five


----------



## Dec429

Let Me Be *There* - Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Let*'s Get It On - Marvin Gaye


----------



## Dec429

Come And *Get * Your Love - Redbone


----------



## fordson major

*Come And Get* It -AC/DC


----------



## Dec429

*Come * To My Window - Melissa Etheridge


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Baby *Come* Back - Player


----------



## Dec429

*Play* The Game - Kansas


----------



## fordson major

*Play* Guitar- John Mellencamp


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Play* That Funky Music - Wild Cherry


----------



## bugstabber

Save Tonight - Eagle-Eye *Cherry*


----------



## moongirl

*Tonight*s the Night - Rod Stewart


----------



## fordson major

*Night* Train-Guns N' Roses


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Crazy *Train* - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Dec429

You're *Crazy* - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*You're* So Vain - Carly Simon


----------



## fordson major

*You're* Still The One -shania twain


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Teach Your Children - Crosby, *Still*s, Nash, and Young


----------



## Dec429

*Teach * Me Tonight - Jennifer Holliday


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Tommy Can You Hear *Me* - The Who


----------



## Dec429

Jenny, Jenny (867-5309) - *Tommy* Tutone


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Major *Tom* - David Bowie


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Major*-General's Song - Gilbert and Sullivan (from the Pirates of Penzance)


----------



## Dec429

A *Pirate* Looks At 50 - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*50* Ways to Leave Your Lover - Paul Simon


----------



## Dec429

Don't Tell Me You *Love* Me - Night Ranger


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The *Night* The Lights Went Out In Georgia - Vickie Lawrence


----------



## Dec429

I'm Coming *Out* - Diana Ross


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Hold On *I'm Coming* - Sam and Dave


----------



## Dec429

*Hold * The Line - Toto


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Draggin' the *Line* - Tommy James


----------



## Dec429

*Line * Of Fire - Journey


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Fire* Down Below - Bob Seager


----------



## Dec429

Into The *Fire* - Dokken


----------



## harrisjnet

*Into the* Great Wide Open-Tom Petty


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

So *Into* You - Atlanta Rhythm Section


----------



## Dec429

*Great * White Hope - Styx


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*White* Wedding - Billy Idol


----------



## freeinalaska

*White* Wheeled Limousine - Bruce Hornsby


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*White* Room - Cream


----------



## freeinalaska

The Dressing *Room* - Frank Zappa


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*White* Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## freeinalaska

The *White* Boy Troubles - Frank Zappa


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

World Crashes Down - *Boy* George


----------



## freeinalaska

Eyes Of The *World* - Grateful Dead


----------



## Lynne

My Brown *Eyes* Blue - Crytal Gayle


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

My *Eyes* Adored You - Frank Valli


----------



## bugstabber

*Eye* of the Tiger - Survivor


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Lyin' *Eye*s - Eagles


----------



## fordson major

angel *eyes*-The Jeff Healey Band


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

How do you talk to an *angel* - Jaime Walters


----------



## freeinalaska

*Talk*in' John Birch Paranoid Blues - Bob Dylan


----------



## bugstabber

*Paranoid* - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## freeinalaska

I Think I'm *Paranoid* - Garbage


----------



## Speciallady

I think I'm Alone Now - Tiffany


----------



## bugstabber

*Alone* Again (Naturally) - Gilbert O'Sullivan


----------



## moongirl

I Have Never Loved You as Much as I Love You Today - *Gilbert O'Sullivan*


----------



## fordson major

I *Never Loved You* Anyway -the corrs


----------



## nana-san

Just*You* and I--Crystal Gayle & Eddie Rabbit


----------



## Dec429

*Just* Between You And Me - April Wine


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*You* Turn *Me* On I'm A Radio - Joni Mitchell


----------



## Dec429

Raised On *Radio * - Journey


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

You *Raise* Me Up - Josh Groban


----------



## roncarla

Radio Song - R.E.M.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

(Hey, Want You Play) Another Done Somebody Wrong *Song* - B.J. Thomas


----------



## freeinalaska

It Never Hurts To Be Nice To *Somebody* - New Riders Of The Purple Sage


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Love *Hurts* - Nazareth


----------



## freeinalaska

They *Love* Each Other - Grateful Dead


----------



## Dec429

It's Only *Love* - Brian Adams and Tina Turner


----------



## nana-san

Endless *Love* ---diana ross & Lionel ritchie


----------



## Dec429

This Is The *End* - The Doors


----------



## freeinalaska

A Glass Of Wine At The *End* Of Time - Robert Hunter


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Addicted to Love - *Robert* Palmer


----------



## freeinalaska

How Mountain Girls Can *Love* - Ruby Rakes


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Hall of the *Mountain* King - Edvard Grieg


----------



## freeinalaska

*King* Solomon's Marbles - Grateful Dead


----------



## Dec429

*King* Of Wishful Thinking - Go West


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Why Do Everything Happen To Me - B.B. *King*


----------



## Dec429

There Goes My *Everything* - Jack Greene


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Every* Picture Tells A Story - Rod Stewart


----------



## Dec429

The Killing of Georgie - *Rod Stewart*


----------



## Lynne

*Killing* Me Softly - Lauren Hill


----------



## MELOC

Love Me Two Times...The Doors


----------



## freeinalaska

Smoke *Two* Joints - Bob Marley/Sublime


----------



## Dec429

Don't Bogart That *Join*t - Little Feat


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Don't* Go Breaking My Heart - Elton John and Kiki Dee


----------



## Dec429

*Breaking* Up Is Hard To Do - Neil Sedaka


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The Needle and the Damage Done - *Neil* Young


----------



## Dec429

The *Needl*e And The Spoon - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

All the Negatives Have Been Destroyed - *Spoon*


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Glad *All* Over - Dave Clark Five


----------



## Dec429

*Over* But The Cryin' - Georgia Sattelites


----------



## freeinalaska

Lord, I Just Can't Keep From *Cryin*g - Blind Willie Johnson


----------



## Lynne

Why Me *Lord * - Kris Kristofferson


----------



## Dec429

Tell Me *Why* - Wynona


----------



## freeinalaska

William *Tell* Bridge - Grateful Dead


----------



## fordson major

Build A *Bridge*-Limp Bizkit


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Bridge * Over Troubled Water - Simon and Garfunkle


----------



## freeinalaska

Madman Across The *Water* - Elton John


----------



## bugstabber

*Walk* on Water - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## moongirl

Daddy Don't You *Walk* So Fast -- Wayne Newton


----------



## ForrestFrank

Brother don't you walk away. --- Hooters


----------



## fordson major

*Daddy* Wont Sell The Farm-Montgomery Gentry


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Just *Walk Away * Renee - Left Banke

(sorry Ford M you were late)


----------



## bugstabber

*Walk*ing on Broken Glass - Annie Lennox


----------



## moongirl

*Walking* on Sunshine -- Katrina and the Waves


----------



## bugstabber

*Walking* on the Sun - Smash Mouth


----------



## fordson major

Third Rock From The *Sun*-JOE DIFFIE


----------



## brdibug

Life is a rock- Reunion


----------



## bugstabber

*Rock* and Roll Never Forgets - Bob Seger


----------



## moongirl

*Rock and Roll* Ain't Noise Pollution -- AC/DC


----------



## bugstabber

*Roll* Over Beethoven - Chuck Berry


----------



## moongirl

Rock and *Roll* Dreams Come Through - Meatloaf


----------



## fordson major

Rock 'N' Roll Ain't Noise Pollution-AC/DC


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Ain't* No Sunshine When She's Gone - Bill Withers


----------



## harrisjnet

My Baby's *Gone*-Sawyer Brown


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I'm *Gone* - Alison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

This Girl Is A Woman Now - Gary Puckett and the *Union* Gap


----------



## bugstabber

Both Sides *Now* - Joni Mitchell


----------



## moongirl

Alright *Now* -- Free


----------



## bugstabber

Jesus is Just *Alright* _ Doobie Brothers


----------



## moongirl

Old Hippie -- The Bellamy *Brothers*


----------



## fordson major

*Hippy Hippy *Shake-Georgia Satellites


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Shake*, Rattle, and Roll - Bill Haley and the Comets


----------



## Dec429

*Shake* Your Money Maker - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Money* For Nothing (and Your Chicks for Free) - Dire Straits


----------



## Lynne

Sin Wagon - Dixie *Chicks*


----------



## moongirl

*Dixie Chick*en - Little Feat


----------



## bugstabber

Crazy *Little* Thing CAlled Love - Queen


----------



## harrisjnet

A *Little* Bitty Tear Let Me Down-Burl Ives


----------



## bugstabber

*Little* Queen - Heart


----------



## moongirl

It's the *Little* Things -- Alice Cooper


----------



## fordson major

Next Big *Thing*- vince gill


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Crazy Little *Thing* Called Love - Queen


----------



## BUDSMOM

Little Town Flirt-del Shannon


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Little* Deuce Coupe - Beach Boys


----------



## fordson major

*Coupe* De Ville- neil young


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

How Can I Be Sure - *Young* Rascals (later just the Rascals)


----------



## fordson major

What I *Can* Do For You- Sheryl Crow


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Hello, I Love *You* - Doors


----------



## freeinalaska

*Love* Me Two Times - The Doors


----------



## bugstabber

*Love* in an Elevator - Aerosmith


----------



## fordson major

Crowded *Elevator*-incubus


----------



## bugstabber

Something So Strong - *Crowded* House


----------



## moongirl

A *House* is not a Home - Luther Vandross


----------



## fordson major

The *House* Is Rockin'-Stevie RayVaughan


----------



## Lynne

*Rockin'* Robin - Bobby Day


----------



## harrisjnet

*Rockin * to the Rythmn of the Rain-The Judds


----------



## fordson major

Like *the Rain* -Clint Black


----------



## harrisjnet

Who'll Stop *the Rain * - CCR


----------



## moongirl

Laughter in *the Rain* - Neil Sedaka


----------



## Lynne

Island *In The* Sun - Weezer


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Here Comes *The Sun * - the Beatles


----------



## fordson major

* Here Comes* Trouble-Bad Company


----------



## bugstabber

*Here Comes* The Rain Again - Eurythmics


----------



## moongirl

*The* Lies in Your Eyes -- Sweet


----------



## nana-san

bette Davis *eyes*--Madonna


----------



## bugstabber

Like a Virgin - *Madonna*


----------



## moongirl

Rock You *Like A* Hurricane - The Scorpions


----------



## moongirl

*Rock* Me Gently -- Andy Kim


----------



## fordson major

*Rock* the Boat -The Hues Corporation


----------



## bugstabber

Loves Me Like a *Rock* - Paul Simon


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Rock* This Town - Stray Cats


----------



## bugstabber

*Rock* Me Gently - Andy Kim


----------



## moongirl

Shadow Dancing -- *Andy* Gibb


----------



## SteveD(TX)

You Make Me Feel Like Dancing - Leo Sayer


----------



## bugstabber

*Dancing* Queen - Abba


----------



## moongirl

*Dancing* Fool - Frank Zappa


----------



## fordson major

the *fool* on the hill -beatles


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Why Do *Fool*s Fall In Love - Frankie Lymon and the Teenagers


----------



## SteveD(TX)

All You Need is *Love* - the Beatles


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

How Deep *Is* the Ocean, How High *Is* The Sky - Diana Krall


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

The *Ocean* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

When The Going Gets Tough, The Tough Get Going - Billy *Ocean*


----------



## bugstabber

*Get* Real Paid - Beck


----------



## fordson major

The *Real *Life - 3 Doors Down


----------



## bugstabber

This is Not *Real* Love - George Michael


----------



## moongirl

*Real Love* - Phil Vassar


----------



## fordson major

Even better than the *real *thing-U2


----------



## moongirl

*Better Than* It's Ever Been Before - Rex Smith


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

You *Better* You Bet - The Who


----------



## freeinalaska

*You* Don't Have To Ask - Grateful Dead


----------



## fordson major

*Don't Ask* Me Why - billy joel

(was playing in the tractor when i got it stuck today!)


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Don't* Be Cruel - Elvis Presley


----------



## freeinalaska

*Cruel* White Water - Robert Hunter


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*White* Room - Cream


----------



## freeinalaska

The Motel *Room* - Frank Zappa


----------



## moongirl

The Ball*room* Blitz -- Sweet


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Sweet* Child of Mine - Guns and Roses


----------



## freeinalaska

Nobody's Fault But *Mine* - Blind Willie Johnson


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Blue Eyes Crying In The Rain - *Willie* Nelson


----------



## freeinalaska

Box Of *Rain* - Grateful Dead


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Squeeze *Box* - The Who


----------



## Dec429

Tempted (By The Fruit Of Another) - *Squeeze*


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Another* Done Somebody Wrong Song - B.J. Thomas


----------



## Dec429

*Song * For America - Kansas


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Last Girl on Earth - The Presidents of the United States of *America*


----------



## freeinalaska

Save Mother *Earth* - Merle Saunders


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Mother* and Child Reunion - Paul Simon


----------



## SteveD(TX)

God Bless the Child - Blood, Sweat and Tears


----------



## freeinalaska

Tear Upon *God*'s Face - Trichromes


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Tear*s Of A Clown - Smokey Robinson and The Miracles


----------



## freeinalaska

Cathy's *Clown* - Everly Brothers


----------



## bugstabber

Wake up Little Susie - *Everly Brothers*


----------



## harrisjnet

*Wake* me *up* when you get home-Charlie Rich


----------



## freeinalaska

*Home*stead On The Farm - Black Mountain Boys


----------



## bugstabber

Thank God I'm a Country *Boy* - John Denver


----------



## moongirl

In a Big *Country* - Big *Country*


----------



## fordson major

Thank God Iâm A *Country* Boy - John Denver


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Let's Hear It For The *Boy* - Deniece Williams


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Forget About *It* - Alison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Dreams of the Everyday House Wife - Gary Puckett and the *Union* Gap


----------



## fordson major

*Dreams* Of Apocalypse -valhalla


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

My *Dreams* Are Getting Better All The Time - Les Brown


----------



## fordson major

sweet *dreams*-Marilyn Manson


----------



## moongirl

*Dreams* - The Allman Brothers


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

All I Have To Do Is *Dream* - Everley *Brothers*


----------



## fordson major

Where *Have All *The Cowboys Gone -Paula Cole.


----------



## Lynne

*Where Have All The* Flowers *Gone* - Earth Wind and Fire


----------



## fordson major

(Nothing But) *Flowers*- talking heads


----------



## Wiffree

*Flowers* and Beads - Iron Butterfly

Wiff


----------



## bugstabber

Bring Your Daughter to the Slaughter - *Iron* Maiden


----------



## harrisjnet

Coal Miner's *Daughter*-Loretta Lynne


----------



## moongirl

In My *Daughter*'s Eyes - Martina McBride


----------



## fordson major

The Farmer's *Daughter* ,Merle Haggard


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Junior's *Farm* - Paul McCartney and Wings


----------



## moongirl

Diggin ' My Potatoes - Buddy Guy and *Junior* Wells


----------



## SteveD(TX)

No More Mister Nice *Guy* - Alice Cooper


----------



## fordson major

Listen *Mister* - April Wine


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Red Red *Wine* - UB40


----------



## jerzeygurl

roses are red my love, bobby vinton


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Sweet Child of Mine- Guns and *Roses*


----------



## bugstabber

Dark Secret - Matthew *Sweet*


----------



## moongirl

Little Willy - *Sweet*


----------



## fordson major

How *sweet* it is (to be loved by you) james taylor


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Super Freak - Rick *James*


----------



## Lynne

Ruban* James* - Kenny Rogers


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Cast Your Fate To The Wind - *James* Gang


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

The *Wind* Cries Mary - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Summer *Wind* - Frank Sinatra


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Summer * in the City - Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## Dec429

You Belong To The *City* - Glenn Frey


----------



## Wiffree

Fool for the *City* - Foghat


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Give A Little Love - Bay *City* Rollers


----------



## Wiffree

Give a little bit - Supertramp


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Super*fly - Curtis Mayfield


----------



## Wiffree

The Ballard of *Curtis* Loew - Skynyrd


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Ballad* of Cat Ballou - Nat King Cole


----------



## Wiffree

Sun *King* - The Beatles


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I Feel The Earth Move - Carole *King*


----------



## Wiffree

Serpentine Fire - *Earth* Wind & Fire


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Light My *Fire* - the Doors


----------



## Wiffree

Blinded by the *Light* - Manfred Mann


----------



## bugstabber

Electra Made Me *Blind* - Everclear


----------



## moongirl

Give *Me* My Coat and Shoes - Buddy Guy and Junior Wells


----------



## bugstabber

Tell *Me* Something Good - Rufus & Chaka Khan


----------



## Wiffree

Only the *Good* Die Young - Billy Joel


----------



## bugstabber

*Good* Girls Don't - the Knack


----------



## moongirl

*Good Girls* Go To Heaven (Bad Girls Go Everywhere) -- Meatloaf


----------



## fordson major

Sheep *Go To Heaven* - Cake


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Tears in *Heaven* - Eric Clapton


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*In* The Midnight Hour - Wilson Pickett


----------



## fordson major

Walkin' After *Midnight* - Patsy Cline


----------



## bugstabber

In The *Midnight* Hour - Wilson Pickett


----------



## moongirl

*Midnight* Rider - Allman Brothers


----------



## fordson major

Ghost *Rider*- rush


----------



## bugstabber

Tom Sawyer -* Rush*


----------



## harrisjnet

Cafe Down on the Corner-*Sawyer* Brown


----------



## bugstabber

Sunday Driver Down - Loomer


----------



## moongirl

Go Outside and *Drive* - Blues Traveler


----------



## fordson major

Baby, It's Cold *Outside*-Jessica Simpson


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Sink or Swim - *Cold* Play


----------



## Wiffree

*Play* That Funky Music White Boy - Wild Cherry


----------



## Lynne

*White * Christmas - Perry Como


----------



## fordson major

mistress for *christmas*-AC/dc


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*For* Your Love - the Yardbirds


----------



## moongirl

*Love* Me Two Times - The Doors


----------



## bugstabber

Two Cool Guys - Isaac Hayes


----------



## moongirl

Between the *Two* of Them -- Tanya Tucker


----------



## fordson major

Chemicals *Between* Us - Bush.


----------



## Lynne

Just The Two Of *Us* - Will Smith


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Two* for the Road - Henry Mancini


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Road* House Blues - The Doors


----------



## Dec429

Red *House * - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Something Got Me Started - Simply *Red*


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Start * me up- The Rolling Stones


----------



## Dec429

Finish What You *Start*ed - Van Halen


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Right Back Where We *Started* From - Maxine Nightingale


----------



## Dec429

The Boys Are *Back* In Town - Thin Lizzy


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Wouldn't It Be Nice - Beach *Boys*


----------



## Wiffree

*Beach* baby - First Class


----------



## Speciallady

*baby* got her blue jeans on - Mel McDaniel


----------



## Dec429

*On * My Own - Patti Labelle/Michael McDonald


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Baby*, It's You - JoJo (_edited to say sorry, a little slow on this one_)


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

How Much Is That Doggie In The Window - *Patti* Page


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Look Through Any *Window* - the Hollies

(Had to post this - original instructions for this thread:"yOU TYPE A SONG NAME AND ARTIST AND SOMEONE ELSE HAS TO TAKE ONE WORD FROM THE PREVIOUS TITLE OR ARTIST AND USE IT IN ANOTHER *TITLE*"

The idea is to use it in the new TITLE, not artist. Rant over.


----------



## Wiffree

Don't *Look* Back - Boston


----------



## fordson major

Bend Your *Back*-black eyed peas


----------



## Wiffree

Up Around the *Bend* - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## freeinalaska

Shut *Up* 'n Play Yer Guitar - Frank Zappa


----------



## Wiffree

Blue *Guitar* - Moody Blues


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Steel *Guitar* Rag - Leon McAuliffe


----------



## Wiffree

Maple Leaf *Rag* - Emerson Lake & Palmer


----------



## freeinalaska

Doin' That *Rag* - Grateful Dead


----------



## Wiffree

Sisters are *Doin'* It For Themselves - Eurythmics


----------



## freeinalaska

My *Sisters* And Brothers - Jerry Garcia Band


----------



## Wiffree

*Brothers* in Arms - Dire Straits


----------



## freeinalaska

Roll In My Sweet Baby's *Arms* - Bob Dylan


----------



## Wiffree

*Roll* on Down the Highway - Bachman Turner Overdrive


----------



## freeinalaska

Endless *Highway* - The Band


----------



## Wiffree

*Endless* Love - Lionel Richie & Diana Ross


----------



## bugstabber

*End* Over *End* - Foo Fighters


----------



## freeinalaska

*Over* The Hills And Far Away - Led Zeppelin


----------



## fordson major

So *Far Away* -staind


----------



## freeinalaska

Let Me Sing Your Blues *Away* - Grateful Dead


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I'll Fly *Away* - Alison Krauss


----------



## bugstabber

*Fly* Like an Eagle - Seal


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

Desperado - The *Eagles*


----------



## moongirl

Wasted Time - *The Eagles*


----------



## AlaOutlaw

The Eagle -Waylon Jennings


----------



## fordson major

Comfort *Eagle* -cake


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Southern *Comfort* - Jimmie Van Zant Band


----------



## freeinalaska

*Southern* Man - Niel Young


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Young* Blood - Coasters


----------



## fordson major

Flesh And *Blood*-johnny cash


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Secret Agent Man - *Johnny* Rivers


----------



## freeinalaska

Weasels Ripped My *Flesh* - Frank Zappa


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Don't Go Breaking *My* Heart - Elton John and Kiki Dee


----------



## freeinalaska

From The *Heart* Of Me - Grateful Dead


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

You Turn *Me* On I'm A Radio - Joni Mitchell


----------



## freeinalaska

No Left *Turn* Unstoned - Grateful Dead


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Papa Was A Rolling *Stone* - Temptations


----------



## freeinalaska

Like A *Rolling Stone* - Bob Dylan

note- covered by: Bob Marley/Rolling Stones/Cher/Jimi Hendrix/Jane's Addiction/The Young Rascals/Niel Young/and more


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Under My Thumb - *Rolling* Stones


----------



## Dec429

*Under* The Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Wiffree

*Bridge* over Trouble Water - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Smoke on the *Water* - Deep Purple


----------



## Lynne

Theres your *Trouble* - Dixie Chicks

Never Mind - Geez you walk away for a minute....


----------



## Wiffree

*Smoke* from a Distant Fire - Sanford Townsend Band


----------



## Wiffree

Lynne said:


> Theres your *Trouble* - Dixie Chicks
> 
> Never Mind - Geez you walk away for a minute....


LOL

Wiff


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Smoke, Smoke, Smoke* That Cigarette - Tex Williams


----------



## Dec429

3 *Cigarette*s In An Ashtray - kd lang


----------



## Wiffree

*Smoke* get in your Eyes - The Platters


----------



## Lynne

*Smoke* And Mirrors - Bee Gees


----------



## freeinalaska

*Eyes* Of The World - Grateful Dead


----------



## Wiffree

Every Woman in the *World* - Air Supply


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

We Are the *World* - Michael Jackson, Lionel Richie, and USA for Africa.


----------



## freeinalaska

All That *We Are* - Phil Lesh and Friends


----------



## Wiffree

The tThings *We* do for Love - 10 CC


----------



## freeinalaska

The Way You Do The *Things* You *Do* - Temptations/UB40/JGB


----------



## Dec429

Don't Tell Me *You * Love Me - Night Ranger


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Don't* Say *You Love Me* - Erasure


----------



## Wiffree

*Love* in the First Degree - Alabama


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*First* Time Ever I Saw Your Face - Roberta Flack


----------



## Wiffree

*Time* - Pink Floyd


----------



## freeinalaska

I'd Have You Any *Time* - Bob Dylan


----------



## Wiffree

High All the *Time* - 50 Cent


----------



## Dec429

Get* High* - Papa Aborigine


----------



## freeinalaska

*High Time* - Grateful Dead


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*High* Hopes - Pink Floyd


----------



## Wiffree

The Tide Is *High* - Blondie


----------



## Wiffree

I guess we know who the music nuts are.  

Wiff


----------



## Dec429

*Music* is the Doctor - Doobie Brothers

Guess we do!!


----------



## Wiffree

Soul *Doctor* - Foreigner


----------



## freeinalaska

*Soul*shine - Warren Haynes


----------



## Wiffree

*Shine* On - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Dec429

Man *On* The Silver Moutain - Rainbow


----------



## freeinalaska

Girl On The *Mountain* - Chris Robinson & The New Earth Mud


----------



## Wiffree

Rocky *Mountain* Way - Joe Walsh


----------



## freeinalaska

*Rocky Mountain* Breakdown - Old And In The Way


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Break*ing Up Is Hard to Do - Neil Sedaka


----------



## freeinalaska

The *Hard*er They Come - Jimmy Cliff


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Cheeseburger in Paradise - *Jimmy* Buffett


----------



## Wiffree

*Come* and Get It - Badfinger


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Bad* to the Bone - George Thorogood


----------



## Wiffree

Give the Dog a *Bone* - AC/DC


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Lulu's Back In Town - Leon Red*bone*


----------



## Wiffree

New Kid In *Town* - The Eagles


----------



## freeinalaska

Mississippi Half-Step Up*town* Toodleloo - Grateful Dead


----------



## Wiffree

*Mississippi* Queen - Mountain


----------



## freeinalaska

*Queen* Jane Approximately - Bob Dylan


----------



## Wiffree

Sweet *Jane* - Lou Reed


----------



## freeinalaska

*Sweet* Home Alabama - Lynard Skynard


----------



## Wiffree

*Alabama* Song - The Doors


----------



## freeinalaska

A *Song* I Heard The Ocean Sing - Phish


----------



## SteveD(TX)

What's *Going* On - Marvin Gaye


----------



## moongirl

*What's* Your Name -- Lynryd Skynryd


----------



## fordson major

You Give Love A Bad *Name*-bon jovi


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*You* Are So Beautiful - Billy Preston


----------



## Dec429

*Beautiful* Loser - Bob Seger


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Nothing To *Lose* - Billy Talent


----------



## freeinalaska

*Nothing* Else Matters - Metallica


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

It Don't *Matter* To Me - Bread


----------



## Dec429

It *Matter*s To Me - Faith Hill


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Let The Wind Carry *Me* - Joni Mitchell


----------



## Dec429

*Wind*s of March - Journey


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Eye of the Tiger - The Ides Of *March*


----------



## Dec429

*Tiger* By The Tail - Buck Owens


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

A Trick Of The *Tail* - Genesis


----------



## Dec429

Journey To The Center *Of The * Mind - Ted Nugent and the Amboy Dukes


----------



## freeinalaska

Lucille Has Messed My *Mind* Up - Frank Zappa


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Lucille* - Little Richard


----------



## Dec429

Don't Mean Nothin' - *Richard* Marx


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Don't* Bring Me Down - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Dec429

*Bring * It Home To Me - Little Big Town


----------



## freeinalaska

*Don't* Let Me Be Misunderstood - The Animals


----------



## Dec429

*Let* Me Love You Tonight - Pure Prairie League


----------



## freeinalaska

*Tonight* The Bottle Let Me Down - Merle Haggard


----------



## Dec429

Runnin' *Down* A Dream - Tom Petty


----------



## freeinalaska

Long Train *Running* - Doobie Brothers


----------



## Dec429

*Long* Way There - Little River Band


----------



## freeinalaska

Help On The *Way* - Grateful Dead


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

With A Little *Help* From My Friends - Beatles


----------



## freeinalaska

An Odd *Little* Place - Jerry Garcia


----------



## Dec429

Give A *Little* Bit - Supertramp


----------



## freeinalaska

He Ain't *Give* You None - Van Morrison


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Chevy *Van* - Sammy Kershaw


----------



## freeinalaska

Dead In Your *Chevy* - Field Mob


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Dead* Flowers - Rolling Stones


----------



## freeinalaska

Lay Of The Sun*flower* (Forest Of Fennario)- Phil Lesh and Friends


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Lay* Lady *Lay* - Bob Dylan


----------



## freeinalaska

*Lady* With A Fan - Grateful Dead


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Dark *Lady* - Cher


----------



## freeinalaska

Not *Dark* Yet - Bob Dylan


----------



## fordson major

Crawling In The *Dark* - Hoobastank


----------



## freeinalaska

Can You Please *Crawl* Out Your Window? - Bob Dylan


----------



## moongirl

Come to My *Window* - Melissa Etheridge


----------



## freeinalaska

Till The Morning *Comes*- Grateful Dead


----------



## bugstabber

Amarillo By *Morning* - George Strait


----------



## moongirl

Angel of the *Morning* - Juice Newton


----------



## fordson major

Concrete *Angel*-Martina McBride


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Earth *Angel* (Will You Be Mine) - The Penguins


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Angel*s we have heard on high- Christina Aguilera.
(I dare ya to follow up with a Christmas song!)


----------



## Dec429

*Have* A Little Faith In Me - Delbert McClinton


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Oh Come All Ye *Faith*ful - Kathy Parson (found her album on-line...don't know who she is but it's a Christmas song Hill Crest Farm)


----------



## Dec429

*Oh* Holy Night - Traditional - but my favorite version is by Martina McBride


----------



## fordson major

broken english- marianne *Faithful*


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Ave *Maria* - Charles Francois Gounod & Johann Sebastian Bach


----------



## freeinalaska

Take A Letter, *Maria* - New Riders Of The Purple Sage


----------



## Dec429

*Letter* To Daddy - Bette Davis (Whatever Happened to Baby Jane)


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas - *Bette* Midler


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

The *Little* Drummer Boy / Peace on Earth - Bowie / Crosby


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Oh *Little* Town of Bethlehem - Pat Boone


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Santa Claus is Coming To *Town* - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Lynne

*Santa Claus Is * Smoking Reefer - Squirrel Nut Zippers


----------



## Dec429

*Santa Claus* and His Old Lady - Cheech and Chong


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

As with Gladness Men of *Old* - Stan Stepnowski


----------



## Lynne

*Old * Time Rock n Roll - Bob Seger


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Sock It To Me Santa - *Bob Seger*


----------



## Lynne

*Santa * Looked a Lot Like Daddy - Buck Owens


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Santa* Baby - Madonna


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Mary Had A *Baby* - Pete Seeger


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Mary*'s Boy Child - Harry Belafonte


----------



## Dec429

Let's Hear It For The *Boy* - Deniece Williams


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*It*'s Beginning To Look A Lot Like Christmas - Dean Martin


----------



## Dec429

On This *Christmas* Day - Reba


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Happy Holi*day* - Bing Crosby


----------



## jerzeygurl

*holiday * inn *bing crosby*


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The Twelve *Day*s of Christmas - *Bing Crosby*


----------



## Dec429

Homemade *Christmas* in Kentucky - Kenny Rogers


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Kentucky* Woman - Neil Diamond


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Hark! The Herald Angels Sing - *Neil Diamond*


----------



## fordson major

City Of *Angels* - Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Lynne

Seven Spanish *Angels* - Willie Nelson


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Seven*th Son - Johnny Rivers


----------



## bugstabber

Per*son*al Jesus - Marilyn Man*son*


----------



## fordson major

*Jesus*, Take The Wheel / Carrie Underwood


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

Big Balls in Cowtown - Asleep at the *Wheel*


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Away *in* a Manger - words: John McFarland (1851-1913). Music: James Murray, 1887.


----------



## Lynne

Christmas *In* Dixie - Alabama


----------



## bugstabber

I Just Died *IN* Your Arms Tonight - Cutting Crew


----------



## moongirl

Open *Arms* - Journey


----------



## bugstabber

With *Arms* Wide *Open* - Creed


----------



## Wiffree

*Open* Your Eyes - Alter Bridge or Earth Wind & Fire or Staind


----------



## fordson major

For *Your Eyes* Only Sheena Easton


----------



## Lynne

My *Eyes * Adored You - Frankie Valli


----------



## bugstabber

Lonely as *You* - Foo Fighters


----------



## fordson major

Nobody Wants To Be *Lonely* - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Nobody* Knows The Trouble I've Seen - Leadbelly


----------



## moongirl

*T-R-O-U-B-L-E* - Travis Tritt


----------



## bugstabber

The Sky is Crying - Stevie Ray Vaughan and Double *Trouble*


----------



## moongirl

I Could *Cry* - Buddy Guy


----------



## fordson major

You *Could* Be Mine- Guns N' Roses


----------



## Speciallady

When *You* Were Cheating - Sara Evans


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Your *Cheatin*' Heart - Hank Williams


----------



## Dec429

Owner Of A Lonely *Heart* - Yes


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Only the *Lonely*- Roy Orbison


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Only* You - Scatman John


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*You* Send Me - Sam Coke


----------



## Dec429

*Send* Her My Love - Journey


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Send* Me The Pillow You Dream On - Hank Locklin


----------



## Dec429

Surrealistic* Pillow* - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Airplane* Song (My *Airplane*) - The Royal Guardsmen


----------



## Speciallady

The *Song * that never ends - Sherry Lewis


----------



## freeinalaska

It's The *End* Of The World As We Know It (And I Feel Fine) - REM


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*We* Didn't Start The Fire - Billy Joel


----------



## Dec429

*Fire* On The Mountain - Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Up On Cripple Creek - The *Band*


----------



## Dec429

Jamestown *Cree*k - Head East


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Don't Worry About The Government - Talking *Head*s


----------



## bugstabber

*Don't Worry*, Be Happy - Bobby McFerrin


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Happy* Jack - the Who


----------



## fordson major

One Tin Soldier (the Legend Of Billy *Jack*) ,Coven


----------



## bugstabber

*The* Lemon Song - Led Zeppelin


----------



## moongirl

Somebody Done Somebody Wrong *Song* - B.J. Thomas


----------



## fordson major

Get Drunk And Be *Somebody*- toby keith


----------



## Dec429

You Better *Be* Good To Me - Tina Turner


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Don't Get Yourself in Trouble - Bachman *Turner* Overdrive


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Have *Yourself * a Merry Little Christmas - Judy Garland


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Fat Man In The Bathtub - *Little* Feat


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

The *Little* Drummer Boy- Joan Jett and the Black Hearts


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Where Are You Now - *Boy* George


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Are you* happy now - Michelle Branch


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Are You* Lonesome Tonight - Elvis Presley


----------



## SteveD(TX)

High *Lonesome* Sound - Vince Gill


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The Tide Is *High* - Blondie


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Green Grass and *High* Tides Forever- Lynard Skynard


----------



## fordson major

Where The *Green Grass* Grows Tim Mcgraw


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Wake Me Up When September Ends - *Green* Day


----------



## Dec429

*When* October Goes - Rosemary Clooney


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

As Time *Goes* By - Dooley Wilson


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

So it *goes* - Nick Lowe


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*So* Into You - Atlanta Rhythm Section


----------



## Dec429

Feels *So* Right - Alabama


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Do You *Feel* Like I Do - Peter Frampton


----------



## Dec429

I *Like* To Rock - April Wine


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*April* Love - Pat Boone


----------



## Dec429

Pieces of *Apri*l - Three Dog Night


----------



## fordson major

*night* train-Guns N' Roses


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Love *Train* - O'Jays


----------



## Dec429

*Train* Kept A'Rollin - Aerosmith


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Freight *Train* Blues - Roy Acuff


----------



## Dec429

Ride Captain Ride - *Blues* Image


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Sleigh *Ride*- Clay Aiken


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Ticket to *Ride* - Beatles


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Save a Horse *Ride* a Cowboy- Big & Rich


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

God *Save* The Queen - Sex Pistols


----------



## Dec429

Tie Your Mother Down - *Queen *


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Mother* Nature's Son - Beatles


----------



## moongirl

*Mother* Earth - Sweet


----------



## Dec429

New* Mother* Nature (taking over) - The Guess Who


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Pinball Wizard - The *Who*


----------



## Dec429

The *Wizard* - Black Sabbath


----------



## freeinalaska

*Black* Throated Wind - Grateful Dead


----------



## fordson major

back in *black* AC/DC


----------



## freeinalaska

Sing Me *Back* Home - Merle Haggard


----------



## bugstabber

Come *Back* - Foo Fighters


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Come * Together - the Beatles


----------



## moongirl

Too Close *Together* - Peter Wolf


----------



## fordson major

Hungry Like The *Wolf* - Duran Duran


----------



## Lynne

Love *Hungry* Man = AC/DC


----------



## fordson major

hells bells-*AC/DC*


----------



## Lynne

Bat Out Of *Hell* - Meatloaf


----------



## Dec429

Get *Out* Of My Dreams - Billy Ocean


----------



## Lynne

Sweet* Dreams* - Eurythmics


----------



## Dec429

*Sweet* Caroline - Neal Diamond


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Sweet* Child O' Mine - Guns N' Roses


----------



## fordson major

god bless the *child*-Billie Holiday


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Life is a *Holiday* - Rascal Flatts


----------



## Dec429

*Life* Goes On - Poison


----------



## Lynne

My *Life* - Billy Joel


----------



## Dec429

*My* Last Name - Dierks Bentley


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Last* Call for Alcohol - Rob Chiossi


----------



## fordson major

Cigarettes And *Alcohol *- oasis


----------



## Lynne

*Cigarettes* and Coffee Blues - Lefty Frizel


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Hey Bartender - *Blues* Brothers


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Blue* Christmas - Elvis Presley


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Happy *Christmas* (War Is Over) - John Lennon


----------



## fordson major

*CHRISTMAS* IN THE VALLEY-Wayne Rostad


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

The *Christmas * Song - Nat King Cole


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Will You Love Me Tomorrow? - Carole *King*


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

We Three *King*s - Anne Murray


----------



## fordson major

door number *three*-JIMMY BUFFETT


----------



## Dec429

Two *Door*s Down - Dolly Parton


----------



## freeinalaska

The Night They Drove Old Dixie *Down* - The Band


----------



## Dec429

I *Drove* All Night - Roy Orbison


----------



## freeinalaska

*All* Along The Watchtower - Bob Dylan/Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Dec429

*All* The Young Dudes - Mott The Hoople


----------



## freeinalaska

Forever *Young*- Bob Dylan


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Young* Turks - Rod Stewart


----------



## Dec429

*Forever* Love - Reba


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

What's *Love* Got To Do With It - Tina Turner


----------



## Dec429

*With* Or Without You - U2


----------



## trish4prez

My Heart is Set on *You* -- Point of Grace


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I"ve Got *My* Mind *Set On You* - George Harrison


----------



## freeinalaska

I Heard You've Been Layin' *My* Old Lady - New Riders Of The Purple Sage


----------



## fordson major

Me And My *Old Lady*-The Offspring


----------



## bugstabber

Why Don't You Get a Job? - *Offspring*


----------



## trish4prez

Take this *Job* and Shove it - Johnny Paycheck


----------



## bugstabber

Ring of Fire - *Johnny* Cash


----------



## moongirl

King *of* Pain - The Police


----------



## fordson major

*King Of* The Road- roger miller


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Take The Money And Run - Steve *Miller* Band


----------



## Dec429

Shake Your *Money* Maker - James Brown


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Shake* Your Tail Feather- Ray Charles


----------



## Dec429

Get* Your* Ya-Ya's Out - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Lynne

Can I* Get* A Witness - *The Rolling Stones*


----------



## Dec429

Beat Of A Different Drum - Linda Ronstadt and the *Stone* Ponies


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Tears of a Clown - The *Beat*


----------



## Dec429

Send In the *Clown*s - Judy Collins


----------



## fordson major

*Send* It With Love - Shania Twain


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

You *Send* Me - Sam Cooke


----------



## bugstabber

I can't Drive 55 - *Sam*my Hagar


----------



## freeinalaska

Spike *Drive*r Blues - Traditional, arr Mississippi John Hurt/JGB


----------



## AlaOutlaw

Cocaine *Blues* -Johnny Cash


----------



## fordson major

Snortin Whiskey, Drinkin *Cocaine*-PAT TRAVERS


----------



## Dec429

*Whiskey* Man - Molly Hatchet


----------



## harrisjnet

Whiskey River Take My Mind- Willie Nelson


----------



## Dec429

*Whiskey* Drinkin' Woman - Nazareth


----------



## fordson major

*Whiskey* Lullaby- (Featuring Alison Krauss) brad paisley


----------



## Dec429

*Whiskey*, If You Were A Woman - Highway 101


----------



## bugstabber

*Whiskey* in the Jar - Metallica


----------



## fordson major

Cheap *Whiskey*- martina mcbride


----------



## moongirl

Hotel *Whiskey* -- Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## fordson major

Tennessee *Whiskey*-GEORGE JONES


----------



## Westwood

*Tennessee* Mountain Home - Dolly Parton

(Hated to change the Whiskey pattern, but I was getting a hangover!!)

Don


----------



## Lynne

Home Grown Tomatoes - John Denver


----------



## bugstabber

Thank God I'm a Country Boy - *John Denver*


----------



## Dec429

I'm A Southern *Boy* - Charlie Daniels and Travis Tritt


----------



## fordson major

*Southern* Cross-Crosby Stills & Nash


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

White Christmas - Bing *Crosby*


----------



## moongirl

Almost Cut My Hair - *Crosby*, Stills, Nash and Young


----------



## Westwood

*Almost* Persuaded - David Houston


----------



## fitwind

almost here-The Academy Is...


----------



## bugstabber

*Th*e Man Comes Around - Johnny Cash


----------



## moongirl

*The Man* in My Little Girl's Life - Mike Douglas


----------



## fordson major

Daddys *Little Girl*-faith hill


----------



## bugstabber

*Girls Girls Girls* - Motley Crue


----------



## moongirl

Some *Girls* Do - Sawyer Brown


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Some*where Over The Ranbow - Judy Garland


----------



## fordson major

Someday, *Somewhere*, Somehow / Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## Dec429

*Some*body To Love - Queen


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Queen* of Hearts - Juice Newton


----------



## fordson major

*Hearts *Desire - Lee Roy Parnell


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Happy Trails To You - *Roy* Rogers


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Happy Christmas War is Over - John Lennon and Yoko Ono


----------



## fordson major

wish it were so hillcrest! 
Rockin' Around The *Christmas* Tree-Brenda Lee -


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Me too ford major, my grown up christmas wish.

Punk Rock *Christmas* - The Ravers


----------



## Dec429

*Christmas* In Dixie - Alabama


----------



## bugstabber

Thank God it's *Christmas *- Queen


----------



## moongirl

Mississippi *Queen* - Mountain


----------



## fordson major

*Mississippi* Delta City Blues - Chicago


----------



## harrisjnet

*Mississippi* Cotton Picking *Delta* Town-Charlie Pride


----------



## Dec429

*Pride * (In The Name Of Love) - U2


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Pride* and Joy - Marvin Gaye


----------



## Dec429

Soldier's *Joy* - Randy Scruggs and Vince Gill


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Joy to the World - Three Dog Night


----------



## Dec429

*World * Turning - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

What a Wonderful *World * - Louis Armstrong (love that one!)


----------



## Dec429

Some Kind Of *Wonderful* - Grand Funk


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The *Grand* Illusion - Styk


----------



## moongirl

*Grand* Funk- Footstompin Music


----------



## fordson major

Listen To The *Music* - Doobie Brothers


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Dance *To The Music* - Sly and the Family Stone


----------



## bugstabber

Play that Funky *Music* - Wild Cherry


----------



## moongirl

*Wild*fire -- Michael Murphy


----------



## fordson major

the rocky road to Dublin- dropkick *murphy*


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Runnin' Down The *Road* - Arlo Guthrie


----------



## BUDSMOM

brooklyn roads-neil diamond


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Thunder *Road* - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Holy *Road* - Lizzie West


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Houses of the *Holy* - Led Zepelin


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Our *House*- Madness


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Red *House* - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## fordson major

*House* Of The Rising Sun - The Animals


----------



## Dec429

Children Of The *Sun* - Billy Thorpe


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Teach Your *Children* (Well) - Seals & Crofts


----------



## Dec429

Wishing *Well * - Blackfoot


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Back In *Black* - AC/DC


----------



## Dec429

*Back* Where You Belong - .38 Special


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

You *Belong* To Me - Sue Thompson (originally) Patti Page (cover that charted)


----------



## bugstabber

Call *Me* - Blondie


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Call Me* The Breeze - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## fordson major

I'm As Free As *The Breeze*-Ernest Tubb -


----------



## hillsidedigger

*I'm * Free -The Who


----------



## moongirl

*Who*'s Your Daddy - Toby Keith


----------



## fordson major

*Daddy* Don't Go - EMINEM.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Our Lips Are Sealed - *Go Go's*


----------



## harrisjnet

*Our* Late Date-Conway Twitty


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Late* for the Sky - Jackson Browne


----------



## Dec429

Wheel In The *Sky * - Journey (My favorite song!)


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Sky * Pilot - Animals


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Lucy In The *Sky* With Diamonds - Beatles


----------



## Dec429

*Diamonds* and Dogs - David Bowie


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Mama Told Me (Not to Come) - Three *Dog* Night


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

I saw *Mama* kissing Santa Claus - John Mellencamp


----------



## Dec429

*Mama* Kin - Aerosmith


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Mama*'s Hungry Eyes - Emmylou Harris


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Flowers for *Mama * - George Jones


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

You Don't Bring Me *Flowers* - Barbra Streisand & Neil Diamond


----------



## Lynne

White Lighting - *George Jones*


----------



## Dec429

One* For* My Baby - Bette Midler


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*White* Wedding - Billy Idol

(Three posting in the same minute)


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*White* Christmas -Bing Crosby


----------



## Lynne

Hard Candy *Christmas* - Dolly Parton


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The *Candy* Man - Sammy Davis Jr.


----------



## bugstabber

Hey *Man* Nice Shot - Filter


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Hey* Now - Lesley Gore


----------



## moongirl

I Think We're Alone *Now* - Tommy James and the Shondells


----------



## fordson major

I Want To Be *Alone*-Green Day


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Alone* Again (Naturally) - Gilbert O'Sullivan


----------



## Dec429

You're Never *Alone* - Vince Gill


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*You're * Gonna Miss Me - 13th Floor Elevators


----------



## Dec429

Love In An *Elevator* - Aerosmith


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Voodoo You *Love* - Roxx Gang


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Voodoo* Child - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Dec429

Me And My *Gang* - Rascall Flatts


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Why's Everybody Always Pickin' on *Me*? - Bloodhound *Gang*


----------



## Dec429

*Always* On My Mind - Willie Nelson


----------



## fordson major

Gentle *on* *My Mind* - Glen Campbell


----------



## Dec429

It's *My * Life - Bon Jovi


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

How to Save a *Life* - The Fray


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Save* Me - Queen


----------



## fordson major

*Save* My Soul- Big Bad Voodoo Daddy


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Big* John - Johnny Cash


----------



## Dec429

Good As Gone - Little *Big* Town


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Johnny B *Good* - Chuck Berry


----------



## Dec429

Jimmy the Fox Meets *Johnny* the Weed - Thin Lizzy


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The *Thin* Ice - Pink Floyd


----------



## harrisjnet

Cold as *Ice*-Foreigner


----------



## Dec429

Stone *Cold* - Rainbow


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Easy to Please - *Cold* Play


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Cold * Sweat - James Brown


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Tree of Life - John *Brown*'s Body


----------



## Dec429

Jackie *Brown* - John Mellencamp


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I Don't Wanna Be a Soldier Mama, I Don't Wanna Die - *John* Lennon


----------



## Dec429

I *Don't Wanna * Know - REO Speedwagon


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

You'll Never *Know* - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Dec429

*Never* Again - Nickleback


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Bring The Boys *Back* Home - Pink Floyd


----------



## Dec429

Back* Home* Again - John Denver


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Get *Back* - Beatles


----------



## Dec429

Come And *Get* Your Love - Redbone


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Please Don't Talk About Me When I'm Gone - Leon *Redbone*


----------



## Dec429

Don't Forget Me *When I'm Gone* - Glass Tiger


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Can't *Forget* - Roy Orbison


----------



## Dec429

I *Can't* Tell You Why - The Eagles


----------



## fordson major

How Can I *Tell You*-cat stevens


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Loving You On Paper - Ray *Stevens*


----------



## Westwood

*Paper*Roses - Marie Osmond (yuk)/Anita Bryant (YUK!)


----------



## bugstabber

Welcome to the Jungle - Guns N' *Roses*


----------



## moongirl

*Welcome to* My Nightmare - Alice Cooper


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Alice*'s Restaurant - Arlo Guthrie


----------



## fordson major

Scenes from an Italian *Restaurant*-Billy Joel -


----------



## moongirl

*From* the Inside - Alice Cooper


----------



## bugstabber

Is It My Body - *Alice Cooper*


----------



## moongirl

In *My* Daughter's Eyes - Martina McBride


----------



## fordson major

The Judge's* Daughter*-green day


----------



## moongirl

It Ain't Easy Being GREEN - Kermit the Frog


----------



## fordson major

*Green* christmas - barenaked ladies


----------



## bugstabber

When I Come Around - *Green *Day


----------



## moongirl

*I* Got Some Outside Help *I* Didn't Need - BB King


----------



## fordson major

* I *Feel Good-James Brown,


----------



## bugstabber

Papa's Got A Brand New Bag - *James Brown*


----------



## moongirl

*Papa* Don't Preach -- Madonna


----------



## fordson major

Son Of A *Preach*er Man - Dusty Springfield


----------



## harrisjnet

*Son of a Son of a* Sailor-Jimmy Buffett


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Seventh *Son* - Johnny Rivers


----------



## harrisjnet

Fortunate *Son*-CCR


----------



## fordson major

One Of The *fortunate *few -delbert Mcclinton


----------



## Misty Petal

No *One* Like you-Scorpions

~Misty Petal~


----------



## bugstabber

Everything About *You* - Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## fordson major

She's *Everything*-Brad Paisley


----------



## bugstabber

*She's* in Love With The Boy- Trisha Yearwood


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*She Love*s You - the Beatles


----------



## fordson major

Nobody *Loves You* - Garbage


----------



## Dec429

*Nobody*'s Fool - Cinderella


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Fool* for the City - Foghat


----------



## fordson major

Hot In *The City* - Billy Idol


----------



## squeakyzig

*The * Long and Winding Road - The Beatles


----------



## Dec429

*And* I Am Telling You (I'm Not Going) - Jennifer Holliday


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*I Am* I Said - Neil Diamond


----------



## Dec429

*Diamond*s And Rust - Joan Baez


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Time Has Come Today - *Joan* Jett and the Blackhearts


----------



## Dec429

*Come* Again - Damn Yankees


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Come* Together - Beatles


----------



## bugstabber

*Come* Back - Foo Fighters


----------



## moongirl

*Back* in the Saddle - Aerosmith


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Back In The Saddle* Again - Gene Autry


----------



## fordson major

Cowgirl's *Saddle* -Garth Brooks


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Mamas Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up To Be *Cow*boys - Willie Nelson


----------



## fordson major

*Mamma* Mia - ABBA


----------



## moongirl

*Mama* Kin - Aerosmith


----------



## texican

*Mama* He's Crazy...the Judds


----------



## bugstabber

*Mama* Told Me Not to Come - Three Dog Night


----------



## fordson major

Papa Loved *Mama* - Garth Brooks


----------



## moongirl

Your *Mama* Don't Dance - Loggins and Messina


----------



## fordson major

*Your *My Best Friend -queen


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

With A Little Help From *My* *Friend*s - Beatles


----------



## fordson major

Can U *Help* Me-usher


----------



## moongirl

Call *Me* the Breeze - Lynryd Skynryd


----------



## Dec429

*Call Me* - Blondie


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

If I Said You Had A Beautiful Body Would You Hold It Against *Me* - Bellamy Brothers


----------



## goatkid

BEAUTIFUL People-Melanie


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Everyday People - Sly and the Family Stone


----------



## Tenn_Farmer

*Every*thing I do, I do it for you - Bryan Adams


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Every* Breath You Take - Police


----------



## moongirl

*You* Make Me Feel Like Dancing - Leo Sayer


----------



## fordson major

I Don't *Feel Like Dancin*Scissor Sisters'


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Dancin*' Cowboys - Bellamy Brothers


----------



## squeakyzig

Mamas don't let your babies grow up to be *Cowboys* - Willie Nelson


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Dedicated To The One I Love - The *Mamas* and the Papas


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Papa's got a brand new bag - James Brown (RIP )


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Brand New* Key - Melanie


----------



## bugstabber

*New* York, *New* York - Frank Sinatra


----------



## fordson major

*New *Orleans - Blues Brothers


----------



## bugstabber

Noah's *New* Ark - Stuart Davis


----------



## SteveD(TX)

New Favorite - Alison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## freeinalaska

*New* Minglewood Blues - Grateful Dead


----------



## bugstabber

The *Ne*w Pollution - Beck


----------



## Lynne

*New* Kid In Town - The Eagles


----------



## Dec429

Good As Gone - Little Big *Town*


----------



## fordson major

Life's Been *Good* - Eagles


----------



## Dec429

*Life* As We Knew It - Kathy Mattea


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Life'*s Been Good - Joe Walsh (Before he was an Eagle)


----------



## Dec429

*Good* Golly Miss Molly - Little Richard


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Lonesome Loser - *Little* River Band


----------



## Dec429

Just Call Me *Lonesome* - Radny Foster


----------



## moongirl

You Never Met A White Boy Quite Like *Me* - Kid Rock


----------



## fordson major

dirty *white boy*- Foreigner


----------



## squeakyzig

*White* Christmas - Bing Crosby


----------



## SteveD(TX)

White Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Can't Get Enough Of Your Love, Babe - Barry *White*


----------



## Dec429

*Can't Get Enough* - Bad Company


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I'll Never *Get Enough* of You - Air Supply


----------



## Dec429

*Never* Give You Up - Rick Astley


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Give* it to me baby - Rick James


----------



## Dec429

*Baby*, I'm A Leavin' You - Journey


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*You*'ve lost that loving feeling- The Righteous Brothers


----------



## Dec429

Same Old *Feeling* - .38 Special


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Feelin*' Groovy - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## fordson major

A *Groovy* Kind of Love-Phil Collins
59th street bridge is one of my fav's hillcrest!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

She's My *Kind of* Girl - ABBA


----------



## Dec429

A *Kind * of Hush - Herman's Hermits


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Hush Hush Sweet Charlotte - Patti Page


----------



## Dec429

*Hush* - Deep Purple


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

How *Deep* is your Love - Bee Gees


----------



## squeakyzig

You're My One And Only *Love* - Ricky Nelson


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*My One and Only Love* - *Rick*ie Lee Jones


----------



## fordson major

The *only One* - Evanescence


----------



## Dec429

Only The *Lonely* - The Motels


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Two Less *Lonely* People In The World - Air Supply


----------



## Dec429

Make The *World* Go Away - Eddie Arnold

(Please)??!!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

You Keep Runnin' *Away* - 38 Special

(Just got an old Eddie Arnold CD for Christmas...haven't had a chance to listen to it yet)


----------



## Dec429

It Keeps You *Runnin'* - Doobie Brothers


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Runnin*g on empty -Jackson Brown


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

ford major said:


> A *Groovy* Kind of Love-Phil Collins
> 59th street bridge is one of my fav's hillcrest!


Just got a Paul Simon CD for Christmas, really love it!


----------



## Dec429

*Empty* Garden - Elton John


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Octopus' *Garden* - The Beatles


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

(I Never Promised You a) Rose *Garden* - Lynn Anderson


----------



## Dec429

Kiss From A *Rose* - Seal


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Thorn And *A* Wild *Rose* - Allman Brothers


----------



## Dec429

*Wild* Side - Motley Crue


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Wild Side* of Life - Bonnie Tyler


----------



## bugstabber

Walk on the *Wild Side* - Lou Reed


----------



## Lynne

*Wild * Angels - Martina McBride


----------



## bugstabber

*Wild*wood Weed - Jim Stafford


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Church in the Wildwood - Tennessee Ernie Ford


----------



## moongirl

Pickin' *Wild*flowers - Keith Anderson


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Pickin'* Up The Pieces - Poco


----------



## Dec429

*Pieces* of Eight - Styx


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I'm *Eight*een - Alice Cooper


----------



## Dec429

*Eighteen* and Life - Skid Row


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Amost *Eighteen* - Roy Orbison


----------



## Dec429

*Eighteen* Wheels and a Dozen Roses - Kathy Mattea


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Half a *Dozen* Provacative Squats - Frank Zappa


----------



## fordson major

(I'm Gonna)Split This Room In *Half * - Uncle Kracker


----------



## SteveD(TX)

White Room - Cream


----------



## Dec429

I Am Weary, Let Me Rest - The *White*s


----------



## squeakyzig

I *am*, I said - Neil Diamond


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Diamond*s are a Girls Best Friend- Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Dec429

*Best* Of My Love - The Eagles


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Everything Happens For The *Best* - Billie Holiday


----------



## Dec429

*For * The Good Times - Ray Price


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

C'Mon Baby, Let *The* *Good Times* Roll - Janis Joplin


----------



## Dec429

*Baby* Please Don't Go - Ted Nugent


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Morning, *Please Don't* Come - Dusty Springfield


----------



## Dec429

*Morning* Desire - Kenny Rogers


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Morning* Has Broken - Cat Stevens


----------



## Dec429

*Broken* Lady - The Gatlin Brothers


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

How Can You Mend A *Broken* Heart - Al Green


----------



## squeakyzig

Heartless - *Heart*


----------



## fordson major

Owner of a broken *heart*-yes


----------



## bugstabber

Break Your *Heart* - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I Ain't Gonna Let You *Break* My *Heart* Again - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## Dec429

*Gonna * Get Ya' - Great White


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

If You're *Gonna* Play In Texas (You Gotta Have A Fiddle In The Band) - Alabama


----------



## Dec429

Cherokee *Fiddle * - Johnny Lee


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

When *Johnny* Comes Marching Home - Blues Traveler


----------



## Dec429

*When * I See You Smile - Bad English


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*When* I'm Sixtyfour - Beatles


----------



## Dec429

Baby, *I'm * A Want You - Bread


----------



## moongirl

I *Want* You to Want Me -- Cheap Trick


----------



## fordson major

*want*ed dead or alive- bon jovi


----------



## Dec429

You Spin Me 'Round (Like A Record) - *Dead Or Alive*


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Most Likely *You* Go Your Way And I'll Go Mine - Bob Dylan


----------



## Dec429

*Go Your* Own Way - Fleetwood mac


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Norwegian *Wood* - Beatles


----------



## Lynne

Landslide - *Fleetwood Mac*


----------



## Lynne

Hard Days Night -* Beatles*


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Mac*k the Knife _ Bobby Darin


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Easy to be Hard - Three Dog Night


----------



## Dec429

It Ain't Easy Being *Easy * - Janie Fricke

(Don't I know it!!))


----------



## Lynne

*It Ain't Easy Being* Green - Kermit The Frog


----------



## Dec429

*Being * With You - Smokey Robinson


----------



## squeakyzig

*Smoke* on the water - Deep Purple


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Down To *The Water* - America


----------



## Dec429

*Down* By The River - Neil Young


----------



## fordson major

*Down* In It- nine inch nails


----------



## Dec429

Big Ten *Inch* (Record) - Aerosmith


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Ain't No *Big* Deal - Madonna


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Big* Balls AC/DC


----------



## fordson major

Comin' To Your City- *big* and rich


----------



## Dec429

Jet *City* Woman - Queensryche


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Boogie Woogie *Woman* - B.B. King


----------



## Dec429

Rockin' Pneumonia and the *Boogie Woogie * Flu - Johnny Rivers


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Little *Johnny* Hooker - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Dec429

*Little* Wing - Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Wind beneath my *wing*s - Bette Midler


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Beneath* Still Waters - Emmylou Harris


----------



## fordson major

*Still Waters* Run Deep- bee gees


----------



## Dec429

How *Deep* Is Your Love - Bee Gees


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

If I Could Only Win *Your Love* - Emmylou Harris


----------



## Dec429

Everlasting *Love* - Survivor


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Looking in the Eyes of Love - Alison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Looking* for *Love* on Broadway - James Taylor


----------



## Dec429

*Love* At The Five And Dime - Kathy Mattea


----------



## Lynne

Lonesome Standard Time - *Kathy Mattea*


----------



## fordson major

Tulsa *Time*- Eric Clapton


----------



## Lynne

Take Me Back To *Tulsa* - George Strait


----------



## Dec429

*Take* It To The Limit - The Eagles


----------



## Dec429

Wouldn't it be great to have a compilation CD set of all the songs posted in this thread?

I just love playing this game with y'all. Of course, being a musician and a music nut, I admire all of you for some of the obscure songs you post!!

Don


----------



## bugstabber

I Don't Want *To* Live Today - Ape Hangers


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Dec429 said:


> Wouldn't it be great to have a compilation CD set of all the songs posted in this thread?
> 
> I just love playing this game with y'all. Of course, being a musician and a music nut, I admire all of you for some of the obscure songs you post!!
> 
> Don


Just let us know where/when the band is playing!!!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I *Don't Want To * Miss A Thing - Aerosmith


----------



## Dec429

Ramblin Wreck said:


> Just let us know where/when the band is playing!!!


Will do, RW!!!

Eat The Rich -* Aerosmith*


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I'd Rather Be *Rich* - Chicago


----------



## Dec429

Sweet Home *Chicago * - Leon Russell


----------



## bugstabber

Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

That's My *Home* - The Band


----------



## Dec429

*Home*sick - Atlanta Rhythm Section


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I'm an Errand Girl for *Rhythm* - Diana Krall


----------



## Dec429

The *Girl * Gets Around - Sammy Hagar


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I Get *Around* - Beach Boys


----------



## Dec429

*Get * Back - Beatles


----------



## bugstabber

Baby Got *Back* - Sir Mix-a-Lot


----------



## moongirl

*Baby* Come *Back* - Player


----------



## fordson major

Get *back*-the beatles


----------



## bugstabber

*Get* Real Paid - Beck


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Get Over It - the Eagles


----------



## bugstabber

*Get* Up Offa That Thing - James Brown


----------



## moongirl

*Get Up* Stand *Up* - Bob Marley


----------



## fordson major

* Stand* by Your Man-TammyWynette


----------



## bugstabber

*Stand* - REM


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I Saw Her *Stand*ing There - Beatles


----------



## bugstabber

Kick*stand* - Soundgarden


----------



## Dec429

*Kick* Start My Heart - Motley Crue


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Blace *Heart*ed Woman - Allman Brothers


----------



## Dec429

Deep River *Woman* - Alabama


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Stars Fell on *Alabama* - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## bugstabber

Cheeseburger in Paradise - *Jimmy Buffett*


----------



## Lynne

Gangsters' *Paradise* - Coolio


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Paradise* by the Dashboard Light - Meatloaf


----------



## Lynne

Heaven Can Wait - *Meatloaf*


----------



## fordson major

*Heaven*'s Just A Sin Away - The Kendalls


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Knockin' On *Heaven**'s* Door - Bob Dylan


----------



## moongirl

My *Heaven* - Trace Adkins


----------



## Dec429

*My* Secret Life - Roseann Cash with Randy Scruggs


----------



## fordson major

Dirty Little *Secret*-All American Rejects


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Do You Want to Know a Secret - the Beatles


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Why *Do* We Want What We *Know* We Can't Have - Reba Mcentire


----------



## Dec429

I *Want* It All - Queen


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*All* along the watchtower - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## fordson major

Mayday In Kiev- *Watchtower*


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*May*be We Can Go Back To Yester*day* - Allman Brothers


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Get *Back* -The Beatles


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Back in the Saddle Again - Gene Autry


----------



## Dec429

*Back* In The USSR - Beatles


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Back In* Your Face - Def Leppard


----------



## Dec429

Eyes Without A *Face* - Billy Idol


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I Get Along *Without* You Very Well - Carly Simon


----------



## fordson major

Why Can't People Just *Get Along* - David Lee Murphy


----------



## SteveD(TX)

People Get Ready - Vanilla Fudge


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Two Fine *People* - Cat Stevens


----------



## fordson major

Just The* Two* Of Us - Will Smith


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I *Just* Wasn't Made For These Times - Beach Boys


----------



## Dec429

I Was *Made* For Loving You - KISS


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Loving You*'s A Dirty Job But Somebody's Gotta Do It - Bonnie Tyler (duet With Todd Rundgren)


----------



## Dec429

Talk *Dirty* To Me - Poison


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Poison* Heart - The Ramones


----------



## bugstabber

Sheena is a Punk Rocker - *The Ramones*


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Veteran Cosmic *Rocker* - Moody Blues


----------



## bugstabber

Jesus is Just Alright - *Moody Blues*


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

It's *Alright* Ma (I'm Only Bleeding) - Bob Dylan


----------



## fordson major

The Lady Who Didn't Want To Be -Love Lies *Bleeding*


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Do You *Want To* Know A Secret - Beatles


----------



## bugstabber

Figured *You* Out - Nickelback


----------



## Dec429

*Out* Of Touch - Hall & Oates


----------



## fordson major

*touch* me-Samantha Fox


----------



## Dec429

I *Touch* Myself - The DiVinyls

(Ford, that was not a direct rebuttal to your previous song post, LOL)


----------



## bugstabber

*Touch* Me in the Morning - Diana Ross


----------



## fordson major

Woke Up This *Morning*-Nickelback
no prob don! almost used that one myself!


----------



## moongirl

I *Woke up* in Love This *Morning* - The Patridge Family/David Cassidy


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Amarillo by Morning - George Strait


----------



## fordson major

good *morning*-Debbie Reynolds, Gene Kelly & Donald O'Connor


----------



## harrisjnet

Morning desire-Kenny Rogers


----------



## Dec429

*Desire* - U2


----------



## Lynne

I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For - *U2*


----------



## squeakyzig

*I'm* proud to be an -----hole from El Paso - Kinky Friedman & the Texas Jew Boys


----------



## Lynne

*El Paso* City - Marty Robbins


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Bright Lights, Big *City* - Rolling Stones


----------



## Dec429

*City* Of The Angels - Journey


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Journey* Thru The Past - Neil Young


----------



## fordson major

Advice For The* Young* At Heart - Tears For Fears


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Young at Heart * - Frank Sinatra


----------



## bugstabber

Only The Good Die *Young* - Billy Joel


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Young*, Dumb & Full Of It - Adam Ant


----------



## fordson major

Head *Full Of* Ghosts - Bush


----------



## bugstabber

Pocket *Full of* Kryptonite - Spin Doctors


----------



## Dec429

A *Ghost* In This House - Shenandoah


----------



## Lynne

*Ghost* Riders in The Sky - Johnny Cash


----------



## fordson major

Spirit *in the sky*-Doctor & The Medics -


----------



## Dec429

*Spirit* Of Radio - Rush


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Radio* Free Europe - REM


----------



## moongirl

You Can't Say That on the *Radio* - Trick Pony


----------



## harrisjnet

You Can'tAlways get what you want-Rolling Stones


----------



## fordson major

All You *Want * - Dido


----------



## squeakyzig

I *Want* You - Cheap Trick


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Do You Want to Know a Secret - the Beatles


----------



## Dec429

Your Little *Secret* - Melissa Etheridge


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

(We Have) No *Secret*s - Carly Simon


----------



## Dec429

One Trick Pony - Paul *Simon*


----------



## fordson major

The Only *one*-evanescence


----------



## Dec429

You're *Only* Lonely - J.D. Souther


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Only* the *Lonely* - Roy Orbison


----------



## fordson major

*roy* rogers-Elton John


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Let's get physical - Olivia Newton *John*


----------



## Dec429

*Let's* Stay Together - Al Greene


----------



## Lynne

Come *Together* - Aerosmith


----------



## Dec429

*Come* As You Are - Nirvana


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*You Are* The Storm - Dusty Springfield


----------



## Dec429

Ridin' The *Storm* Out - REO Speedwagon


----------



## squeakyzig

Riders on the *Storm * - The Doors


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Walk Out The Front *Door* - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## Dec429

*Walk* On - John Hiatt


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Walk*in' With the Kid - Huey Lewis and the News


----------



## Dec429

The *Kid * Is Hot Tonight - Loverboy


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Dime Store *Lover* - Aerosmith


----------



## Dec429

Bargain *Store* - Dolly Parton


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

(I Call That A) *Bargain* - The Who


----------



## Dec429

*Who * Are You - The Who


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Are You* Lonesome Tonight - Elvis Presley


----------



## Dec429

*Tonight*'s The Night - Rod Stewart


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*The* Music of *the Night* - Sarah Brightman


----------



## Dec429

*Night* At The Opera - Queen

RW, I LOVE Sarah Brightman!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*The Opera* Ain't Over Till The Fat Lady Sings - Roger Miller

_(Sarah's a nut :baby04: Dec429, but the girl can sing...even from a trapeze!)_


----------



## bugstabber

*Ain't* Nobody's Business - Billie Holiday


----------



## moongirl

*Ain't* No Woman Like You - Trace Adkins


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*You* Can't Lose What You *Ain't* Never Had - Allman Brothers


----------



## Dec429

If I *Had* You - Alabama


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Had* A Dream About *You*, Baby - Bob Dylan


----------



## Dec429

*Baby*, It's You - Bob Seger

(We have tickets to see Bob Feb 10 in Little Rock!!)
Have seen him twice before, one incredible concert!

Don


----------



## bugstabber

Betty Lou's Getting Out Tonight- *Bob Seger*


----------



## Dec429

*Betty'*s Being Bad - Sawyer Brown


----------



## fordson major

Charlie and *Betty* - Lorrie Morgan


----------



## squeakyzig

The devil went down to Georgia - *Charlie * Daniels


----------



## Dec429

*Devil * With A Blue Dress - Mitch Ryder and The Detroit Wheels


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Blue Suede Shoes - Carl Perkins


----------



## fordson major

*Blue* Bayou - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Dec429

Born On The *Bayou* - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Cool, *Clear Water* - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## Dec429

Deep *Water* - Asleep At The Wheel


----------



## fordson major

*asleep*-The Smiths


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Asleep* at the wheel - The wallflowers


----------



## Dec429

One Headlight - *The Wallflowers*


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Head* - Prince


----------



## Dec429

Two *Prince*s -Spin Doctors


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Doctor* Love - Kiss


----------



## Dec429

Music Is The *Doctor * - Doobie Brothers


----------



## fordson major

*Doctor* love -Kiss


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Three *Kiss*es of* Love* - Bee Gees


----------



## squeakyzig

Joy to the World - *Three* Dog Night


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Two Out Of *Three* Ain't Bad - Meatloaf


----------



## Dec429

Eli's Coming - *Three* Dog Night


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

To*night* I'm *Coming* Through (The Border) - Doobie Brothers


----------



## Dec429

*Border* Song - Elton John


----------



## Kstornado11

Sloop *John* B- The Beach Boys


----------



## Dec429

The *Boys* Of Summer - Don Henley


----------



## bugstabber

We All Feel Better in the Dark - Petshop *boys*


----------



## Dec429

In The *Dark * - Billy Squier


----------



## moongirl

My Kinda lover - *Billy Squier*


----------



## fordson major

To Be A *Lover *- Billy Idol


----------



## Dec429

Damn, Wish I Was Your *Lover* - Sophie B. Hawkins


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Fifty Ways to Leave Your Lover - Paul Simon


----------



## fordson major

*Fifty-Fifty* Chance - Suzanne Vega


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Give peace a *chance* - John Lennon & Yoko Ono


----------



## bugstabber

Whatever Happened to *Peace* on Earth? - Willie Nelson & Friends


----------



## moongirl

(What's So Funny About) *Peace*,Love and Understanding -- Keb Mo


----------



## fordson major

*Understanding* - Evanescence


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Under* the bridge - The Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## bugstabber

*Under* the Water - Jewel


----------



## fordson major

Holy *Water* - Big & Rich


----------



## bugstabber

Holly *Holy* - Neil Diamond


----------



## moongirl

*Diamond* in the Dust -- Mark Gray


----------



## Dec429

Walking In Memphis - *Mark* Cohn


----------



## bugstabber

*Walking* after Midnight - Patsy Cline


----------



## moongirl

*Walk* on Down - Aerosmith


----------



## fordson major

I *Walk* The Line-Johnny Cash


----------



## Dec429

Hold The* Line * - Toto


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

White *Line*s - Grand Master Flash


----------



## Dec429

The *Grand* Illusion - Styx


----------



## fordson major

Were an american band.-*grand* funk railroad


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Traveling *Band* - Creedance Clearwater Revival


----------



## Dec429

*Band* On The Run - Paul McCartney and Wings


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Run*around Sue - Dion


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Run*away- Del Shannon


----------



## Dec429

*Run*ning On Empty - Jackson Browne


----------



## fordson major

*Empty* - Cranberries


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

OOOPPPS
Cold and *Empty* - Kid Rock


----------



## Dec429

*Cold* As Ice - Foreigner


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Cold* Hearted Woman - Rainbow


----------



## Dec429

*Cold Hearted* - Clay Walker


----------



## Lynne

*Cold, Cold* Heart - Hank Williams


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Cold Sweat - James Brown (RIP)


----------



## misslinda

She's So Cold - Rolling Stones


----------



## bugstabber

Stone *Cold* Crazy - Queen


----------



## Lynne

*Queen * Of The Siver Dollar - Emmylou Harris


----------



## Dec429

Man On The *Silver * Mountain - Rainbow


----------



## Lynne

Wolverton *Mountain * - Claude King


----------



## Dec429

Over The *Mountain* - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Lynne

Iâm *Over* You â Keith Whitley


----------



## Dec429

*You* Are The Woman - Poco


----------



## Lynne

A Natural *Woman* - Aretha Franklin


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Woman - Peter and Gordon


----------



## Dec429

Whiskey, If You Were A *Woman * - Highway 101


----------



## moongirl

*Whiskey* Bent and Hell Bound - Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## fordson major

*hell-bent* *and *Nashville *bound*-Road Hammers


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

God Bless the Broken *Road*- Rascal Flats


----------



## Lynne

*Broken * Trust - Brenda Lee


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Trust* Me - The Fray


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Just Like Me - Paul Revere and the Raiders


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Like* a Virgin- Madonna


----------



## fordson major

*virgin* killer-Scorpions


----------



## bugstabber

*Killer* Queen - Queen


----------



## moongirl

Cortez the *Killer* - Neil Young


----------



## bugstabber

*Killer* - Alice Cooper


----------



## moongirl

*Alice*'s Restaurant - Arlo Guthrie


----------



## fordson major

queen of the rodeo-*alice* in chains


----------



## Lynne

Welcome To My Nightmare - *Alice * Cooper


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Bring on the_ night_* - the police*


----------



## Lynne

*Night* Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## Dec429

*Night* Songs - Cinderella


----------



## Lynne

Heat Of The *Night* - Aqua


----------



## fordson major

Barbie Girl- *Aqua*


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Girl* -The Beatles


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Little Girl - Syndicate of Sound


----------



## Dec429

*Sound*s Of Silence - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## freeinalaska

That High Lonesome *Sound* - Peter Rowan


----------



## Dec429

A World Without Love - *Peter* and Gordon


----------



## freeinalaska

*Without Love* (There Is Nothing) - Jerry Garcia


----------



## Dec429

Baker Street - *Jerry* Rafferty


----------



## freeinalaska

The Tramp On The *Street* - Old And In The Way


----------



## Dec429

The Lady Is A *Tramp* - Frank Sinatra


----------



## freeinalaska

I Heard You've Been Laying My Old *Lady* - New Riders Of The Purple Sage


----------



## Dec429

*Lay* It On The Line - Triumph


----------



## freeinalaska

Beat It On Down The *Line* - Grateful Dead


----------



## moongirl

The Night They Drove Old Dixie *Down* - The Band


----------



## bugstabber

*Night* Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## Lynne

In Your Time â *Bob Seger*


----------



## fordson major

Running Out Of *Time*-HOT HOT HEAT


----------



## moongirl

*Running* on Empty - Jackson Browne


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Long Train Running - Doobie Brothers


----------



## fordson major

*Long* Black *Train*-Josh Turner


----------



## freeinalaska

*Black* Throated Wind - Grateful Dead


----------



## Dec429

Dust In The *Wind* - Kansas


----------



## freeinalaska

Chalk *Dust* Torture - Phish


----------



## Dec429

*Dust* On The Bottle - David Lee Murphy


----------



## freeinalaska

Tonight The *Bottle* Let Me Down - Merle Haggard


----------



## Dec429

*Let* It Be Me - Colin Raye


----------



## freeinalaska

Trying To *Be* Free - Robert Hunter


----------



## Dec429

I'm *Free * - The Who (From Tommy)


----------



## freeinalaska

*Who* Do You Love? - Bo Diddley (covered by The Band, Santana, Yardbirds, Doors, George Thorogood, Grateful Dead))


----------



## moongirl

*Who*'s Your Daddy - Toby Keith


----------



## freeinalaska

The Only *Daddy* That'll Walk The Line - New Riders Of The Purple Sage


----------



## Lynne

*Daddy*'s Hands - Holly Dunn


----------



## freeinalaska

I Washed My *Hands* In Muddy Water - Stonewall Jackson/Spencer Davis Group


----------



## Lynne

*Muddy* Bottom - The Osborne Bros.


----------



## Dec429

Big* Bottom* - Spinal Tap


----------



## fordson major

*big* time -Peter Gabriel


----------



## Dec429

*Time* and Tide - Basia


----------



## freeinalaska

Drifting With The *Tide* - Jerry Garcia Band


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Scarlet Tide - Alison Krauss


----------



## freeinalaska

*Scarlet* Begonias - Grateful Dead


----------



## Dec429

Wanted *Dead* Or Alive - Bonjovi


(I have a version of Scarlet Begonias by Jimmy Buffett, I love that song!)


----------



## freeinalaska

All I Ever *Wanted* - NRPS


----------



## Dec429

*All* I Wanna Do - Cheryl Crow


----------



## moongirl

*All I Want to Do*(Is Make Love to You) - Heart


----------



## fordson major

That's *All* You Gotta *Do*- Brenda Lee


----------



## SteveD(TX)

All My Loving - the Beatles


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Loving* You- Elvis Presley


----------



## Dec429

*Loving* You Is Easy - Journey


----------



## fordson major

still *loving you*-scorpions


----------



## Dec429

*Still * They Ride - Journey


----------



## moongirl

*Still* - Lionel Richie


----------



## shaycool

In the Still of the nite - the five satins


----------



## Dec429

Nights In White *Satin* - Moody Blues


----------



## bugstabber

Best Thing That Ever Happened To Me - Gladys K*night*


----------



## Dec429

Whatever *Happened* To Saturday Night - Meat Loaf (Rocky Horror Soundtrack


----------



## moongirl

On A *Saturday Night* Buddy Guy


----------



## fordson major

*Saturday Night*'s Alright (For Fighting). - Elton John


----------



## bugstabber

Come *Saturday* Morning - the Sandpipers


----------



## Dec429

*Saturday* In The Park - Chicago


----------



## Monte Sano

MacArthur Park 
Sung by: Donna Summer

who would leave a cake out in the rain ? :shrug:


----------



## shaycool

Palisades PARK-- Freddy "boom boom" Cannon


----------



## fordson major

*cannon*-The White Stripes


----------



## Dec429

*White*r Shade Of Pale - Procol Harum


----------



## Lynne

********, *White* Socks and Blue Ribbon Beer - Johnny Russel


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Up Against the Wall ********* Mother - Jerry Jeff Walker


----------



## bugstabber

It's Alright to be a ********* - Alan Jackson


----------



## fordson major

********* Revolution-HOT APPLE PIE


----------



## moongirl

********* Woman - Gretchen Wilson


----------



## shaycool

American WOMAN -- The Guess Who


----------



## fordson major

god made *WOMAN* - KEITH URBAN


which version shaycool? new one or old school?


----------



## bugstabber

Good Hearted *Woman* - Willie Nelson & Waylon Jennings


----------



## moongirl

I Feel Like A *Woman* - Shania Twain


----------



## harrisjnet

*Woman* to *Woman*-Barbara Mandrell


----------



## Lynne

American *Woman * - Guess Who


----------



## harrisjnet

My Baby Is *American* Made- Oakridge Boys


----------



## Lynne

Be *My Baby* Tonight - John Michael Montgomery


----------



## shaycool

BABY I Need Your Loving -- the 4 tops


----------



## moongirl

You've Lost That *Loving* Feeling - The Righteous Brothers


----------



## Lynne

Hooked On A *Feeling * - Blue Swede


----------



## moongirl

*Blue* Velvet - Bobby Vinton


----------



## Lynne

*Blue * Bayou â Linda Ronstadt


----------



## bugstabber

Am I *Blue*? - Ricky Nelson


----------



## moongirl

*Ricky* Don't Lose My Number - Steely Dan


----------



## fordson major

You Know *My* Name (Look Up The *Number*) - The Beatles


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I Call Your Name - the Beatles


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I'll Always *Call Your Name* - Little River Band


----------



## Dec429

You Never Call Me By My *Name * - David Allen Coe


----------



## fordson major

*Call Me* When You're Sober-Evanescence


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Stone Cold *Sober* - Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## Dec429

*Stone Cold* - Rainbow


----------



## moongirl

I Was *Stone*d and I missed it - Dr. Hook


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Missed* Opportunity - Hall & Oates


----------



## bugstabber

Good Golly *Miss* Molly - Little Richard


----------



## fordson major

Handsome *Molly* - BOB DYLAN


----------



## harrisjnet

Brown Eyed *Handsome* Man-Waylon Jennings


----------



## moongirl

Magic *Man* - Heart


----------



## fordson major

Do You Believe in *Magic*-The Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Spoonful* - Eric Clapton


----------



## Dec429

*Spoon * Man - Soundgarden


----------



## bugstabber

Black Hole Sun -* Soundgarden*


----------



## fordson major

Third Rock From The *Sun* - Joe Diffie


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I'll Follow *The Sun * - Beatles


----------



## Dec429

*Follow* You, Follow Me - Genesis


----------



## bugstabber

I Will *Follow* - U2


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Follow* Your Bliss - B-52's


----------



## fordson major

Listen To *Your* Heart - Roxette


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Unchain My Heart - Ray Charles


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*My* Ding-aling - Chuck Berry


----------



## fordson major

*Ding* - Dong! The Witch is Dead-Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## bugstabber

Why Don't We Do It In The Road - Grateful *Dead*


----------



## Idahoe

Pore Judd is *Dead* -- Rogers and Hammerstein


----------



## moongirl

I Love the *Dead* - Alice Cooper


----------



## fordson major

Breakdown *Dead* Ahead - Boz Scaggs


----------



## SteveD(TX)

19th Nervous Breakdown - Rolling Stones


----------



## harrisjnet

*Breakdown*-Tom Petty


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Down* on the Corner- Creedance Clearwater Revival


----------



## Dec429

In The *Corner* Of My Mind - Alabama


----------



## fordson major

Standing On *The Corner Of *The Third World - Tears For Fears


----------



## moongirl

Living *on the* Edge -- Aerosmith


----------



## Cat Herder

*Edge * of Seventeen--Stevie Nicks


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The Sky Is Crying - *Stevie* Ray Vaughan


----------



## Dec429

Over But The *Crying* - Georgia Satellites


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Georgia* Peaches - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Dec429

Shake Your Groove Thing - *Peaches* and Herb


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Shake Your* Moneymaker - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Dec429

Hard To Be Humble - *Mac* Davis


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Shake* your booty - KC and the Sunshine Band


----------



## Dec429

Walking On *Sunshine * - Katrina and The Waves


----------



## fordson major

You Are The *Sunshine* Of My Life - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I *Wonder* - Bob Seger


----------



## bugstabber

*I* Am, *I* Cried _ Neil Diamond


----------



## Dec429

*I* Want To Break Free - Queen


----------



## moongirl

Alright Now - *Free*


----------



## fordson major

That's *Alright* Mama-Foghat


----------



## 4nTN

It`s "alright" Ma (I`m only Bleeding) ~Bob Dylan


----------



## Dec429

*Only * Women Bleed - Alice Cooper


----------



## fordson major

*Bleed*-Evanescence


----------



## Dec429

Let It *Bleed * - Rolling Stones


----------



## fordson major

On the Cover of *Rolling Stone *- DR. hook


----------



## Dec429

Back *On The* Road - REO Speedwagon


----------



## fordson major

Wrong *Road* Again - Marianne Faithfull


----------



## Dec429

*Wrong* Again - Martina McBride


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Kiss The *Bride* - Elton John


----------



## Dec429

*Kiss* And Say Goodbye - The Manhattans


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I'm Never Gonna *Say Goodbye* - Billy Preston


----------



## Lynne

*I'm Gonna* Miss Her - Brad Paisley


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Hello Goodbye - the Beatles


----------



## Lynne

*Hello* Darling - Conway Twitty


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Merry Christmas, *Darling* - The Carpenters


----------



## Dec429

We've Only Just Begun - *The Carpenters*


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

If I Were A *Carpenter* - Johnny Cash


----------



## fordson major

- How To Be *A Carpenter*-Aesop Rock


----------



## Dec429

Fly *To* The Angels - Slaughter


----------



## bugstabber

Goodbye *to* Me - Stuart Davis


----------



## Dec429

*Goodbye to* You - Scandal


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yazoo Street *Scandal* - The Band


----------



## Dec429

Exile On Main *Street * - Rolling Stones


----------



## bugstabber

Out Of *Exile* - Audioslave


----------



## Dec429

Path *Of * Destruction -Megadeth


----------



## bugstabber

Bed *Of* Nails - Alice Cooper


----------



## Dec429

Pretty Hate Machine - Nine Inch *Nails*


----------



## fordson major

*Machine*head - Bush


----------



## Bigkat80

wy_white_wolf said:


> *I* Heard It Throug the Grapevine By CCR


 Its by Marvin Gaye...LOL


----------



## 4nTN

Welcome to the "Machine" ~ Pink Floyd


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Bigkat80 said:


> Its by Marvin Gaye...LOL


Actually CCR recorded it as well, and Marvin Gaye wasn't the first to record it, since Gladys Knight and the Pips had a hit with the song a year before Marvin Gaye did.

Oh yea...

*Welcome* to my World - Jim Reeves


----------



## bugstabber

The Middle - Jimmy Eat World


----------



## Lynne

Sitting On Top Of *The World* â Bill Monroe


----------



## Dec429

*World * Turning - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## fordson major

what a wonderful *world*- Louis Armstrong


----------



## Cat Herder

Wild *World*-Cat Stevens


----------



## Lynne

Moon Shadow - *Cat Stevens*


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Bad Moon Rising - Credence Clearwater Revival


----------



## fordson major

Catfish *Rising*- Jethro Tull


----------



## bugstabber

*Fish*ing in the Dark - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

You Left Me *In* *The Dark* - Elvis Costello


----------



## 4nTN

"In the Dark"~The Grateful Dead


----------



## bugstabber

*Dark* Secret - Matthew Sweet


----------



## Cat Herder

*Sweet* Caroline- Neil Diamond


----------



## bugstabber

*Sweet* Child O' Mine - Guns N' Roses


----------



## moongirl

*Sweet* Emotion - Aerosmith


----------



## fordson major

AC/DC-*sweet*


----------



## mwhit

ford major said:


> AC/DC-*sweet*


*Sweet* Leaf-- Black Sabbath


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Long *Black* Veil - The Band


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Take the *long *way home - super tramp


----------



## Lynne

*The Long * Run - Eagles


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Fly Like An *Eagle* - Steve Miller Band


----------



## Lynne

I Beleive I Can* Fly * - R Kelly


----------



## fordson major

pretty *fly* for a white guy-offspring


----------



## Lynne

*White* And Nerdy - Weird Al


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Dirty *White* Boy - Foreigner


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Dirty Water - the Standells


----------



## Lynne

Black*water* â Doobie Bros.


----------



## bugstabber

Walk on *Water *- Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## moongirl

Holy *Water* - Big and Rich


----------



## fordson major

Fire *Water* Burn-BLOODHOUND GANG


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Play With Fire - Rolling Stones


----------



## fordson major

*Play With* Me- Insane Clown Posse


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Play* me - Neil Diamond


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The Stars That *Play* With Laughing Sam's Dice - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## fordson major

ROLL OF THE *DICE*- Bruce Springsteen


----------



## bugstabber

Tumbling Dice - Linda Ronstadt (and others)


----------



## fordson major

Love Comes *Tumbling*-u2


----------



## moongirl

*Love* is Always Seventeen - David Gates


----------



## fordson major

Edge Of *Seventeen* - Stevie Nicks


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Livin' on the Edge - Aerosmith


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Livin' *the vida loca _ Ricky Martin


----------



## fordson major

Mi *Vida Loca*-Kid Frost -


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

A country boy can survive - *kid* rock


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I Will *Survive* - Gloria Gaynor


----------



## moongirl

*Gloria* - Van Morrison


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Chevy *Van* - Sammy Johns


----------



## bugstabber

The Candy Man - *Sammy* Davis Jr


----------



## moongirl

Magic *Man* - Heart


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Sergant Pepper's Lonely *Heart*s Club Band - Beatles


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Only the Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

From The Bottom Of My *Lonely* Heart - Bonnie Tyler


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Man of Constant Sorrow - The Soggy *Bottom *Boys


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Hill Crest Farm said:


> Man of Constant Sorrow - The Soggy *Bottom *Boys


 Good one.

When All The Laughter Dies In *Sorrow* - Chicago


----------



## Lynne

*When * I Close My Eyes - Kenny Chesney


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Easy on the *Eyes* - Carly Simon


----------



## Lynne

Life *On * My Own - 3 Doors Down


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

two *doors down* - Dolly Parton


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

House Of Four *Doors* - Moody Blues


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*House of *the rising sun- the Animals (oops)


----------



## fordson major

*The House* Is Rockinâ - Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## moongirl

*House* at Pooh's Corner - Loggins and Messina


----------



## fordson major

Down On The *Corner* - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## moongirl

Born* on the* Bayou - *Creedence Clearwater Revival*


----------



## glidergurl03

*born* to be wild - steppenwolf


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

How Will the *Wolf* Survive - Los Lobos


----------



## Lynne

When *Will * I Be Loved - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

I wanna* be loved *by you- Marilyn Monroe


----------



## SteveD(TX)

When Will *I Be Loved * - the Everly Brothers


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*When* the levee breaks- Led Zeppelin


----------



## fordson major

Crash On *The Levee* (Down In The Flood) - DYLAN, BOB


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Lost In The *Flood* - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## bugstabber

*Lost* Without Your Love - BREAD


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Lost Woman - the Yardbirds


----------



## bugstabber

*Lost* in America - Alice Cooper


----------



## moongirl

Horse with No Name - *America*


----------



## fordson major

Dead *Horse* - Guns N Roses


----------



## bugstabber

Black *Horse* And The Cherry Tree - Kt Tunstall


----------



## fordson major

Out Of Line-Buck*cherry*
one of Buckcherry's tamer offerings!


----------



## Monte Sano

One Toke Over the *Line* - Brewer and Shipley


----------



## moongirl

Draw *the Line* - Aerosmith


----------



## bugstabber

*The* Last Song - Foo Fighters


----------



## Kstornado11

Your *Song* - Elton John


----------



## moongirl

The Sha La La *Song* - Toby Keith


----------



## fordson major

Shangri-*la* -the Kinks


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*LA * Woman - the Doors


----------



## bugstabber

*La* Bamba - Ritchie Valens


----------



## Dec429

Donna - *Ritchie Valens*


----------



## moongirl

Bella *Donna* - Stevie Nicks


----------



## Dec429

In The* Nick* Of Time - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## fordson major

A Long Long Long* Time* Ago-Proclaimers


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Long* Tall Sally- Little Richard


----------



## Dec429

*Long * Way Home - Supertramp


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Super*man - The Kinks


----------



## Dec429

Old *Man* Down The Road - John Fogerty


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Old Man - Neil Young


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Song for Julia- Jessie Colin Young & The *Young*bloods


----------



## Dec429

*Young * Turks - Rod Stewart


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Sweet *Young* Thing - The Monkees


----------



## bugstabber

Only the Good Die Young Billy Joel


----------



## Dec429

*Good * Thing - Fine Young Cannibals


----------



## bugstabber

*Good*bye to Me - Stuart Davis


----------



## fordson major

*Goodbye* Yellow Brick Road-Elton John


----------



## Dec429

Brickyard *Road * - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## moongirl

Hittin' the *Road* - The Outlaws


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Hit the Road Jack - Ray Charles


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

King of *the Road *- Roger Miller


----------



## fordson major

Bless The Broken *Road*-Rascal Flatts


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Morning Has *Broken* - Cat Stevens


----------



## bugstabber

My *Broken* Heart Belongs to You - Willie Nelson


----------



## Lynne

Blue Skies - *Willie Nelson*


----------



## bugstabber

Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain - *Willie Nelson*


----------



## Dec429

Can't Stand The *Rain * - Tina Turner


----------



## bugstabber

Fool in the *Rain* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## moongirl

Purple *Rain* - Prince


----------



## fordson major

Somebody stole my guitar- deep *purple*


----------



## SteveD(TX)

While My Guitar Gently Weeps - the Beatles


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Free From *Guitar* - Chicago


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Smashing a perfectly good *guitar* - John Hiatt


----------



## fordson major

Play *Guitar*-JOHN (COUGAR) MELLENCAMP -


----------



## Dec429

If You're Gonna *Play* In Texas - Alabama


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Where Do The Children *Play*? - Cat Stevens


----------



## Dec429

When The *Children* Cry - White Lion


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Into *White* - Cat Stevens


----------



## Dec429

*Into* The Fire - Dokken


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Out Of The Frying Pan (and *Into the Fire*) - Meat Loaf


----------



## fordson major

*Out Of* Touch - Hall & Oates


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Sometimes When We Touch - Marty Robbins


----------



## bugstabber

Dragula - *Rob* Zombie


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

She's Not There - The *Zombie*s


----------



## misslinda

She's So Cold.....Rolling Stones


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

High *Rolling* Man - Neil Diamond


----------



## Dec429

Street Fightin' *Man* - Rolling Stones


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Stones* Of Years - Emerson, Lake & Palmer


----------



## bugstabber

Friend *of* a Friend - Foo Fighters


----------



## Dec429

I Got *A * Line On You - Spirit


----------



## harrisjnet

*I Got a* Name-Jim Croce


----------



## Pomayla

I Got Your *Number-* Hughes Thrall Band


----------



## fordson major

Rikki Don't Lose That *Number* -Steely Dan


----------



## moongirl

Feel Like A *Number* - Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band


----------



## fordson major

I Don't *Feel Like* Dancin'' -Scissor Sisters


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

You make me *feel like dancin*g- Leo Sayer


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I Feel Fine - the Beatles


----------



## fordson major

love at first *feel*-AC/DC


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Can you *feel* the love tonight - Elton John


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I'll Be Your Baby *Tonight* - Bob Dylan


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Tonight*s the night- Rod Stewart


----------



## fordson major

King Of *The Night* Time World -Kiss


----------



## misslinda

Last Kiss....J Frank Wilson


----------



## moongirl

Jackie *Wilson* Says - Dexy's Midnight Runners


----------



## fordson major

*Jack* Â´n Diane John (cougar )Mellencamp


----------



## Lynne

Hit The Road *Jack - John Mellencamp*


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Hit *me with your rhythm stick- Ian Dury and *the* Blockheads


----------



## fordson major

*Hit me with your* best shot- Pat Benatar


----------



## glidergurl03

*Hit Me* Baby (One More Time) - Britney Spears.


----------



## bugstabber

He *Hit Me* (it felt like a kiss) - Hole


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Just Like Me - Paul Revere and the Raiders


----------



## moongirl

*Just Like* You - KebMo


----------



## fordson major

Rock *You Like* a Hurricane-scorpions


----------



## 4nTN

"You are *like* a *Hurricane* "~Neil Young


----------



## bugstabber

You Make Me Feel *Like A* Whore - Everclear


----------



## fordson major

*You Make Me Feel* Brand New - Simply Red


----------



## SteveD(TX)

You Make Me Feel - Aretha Franklin


----------



## bugstabber

*You Make Me Feel* So Young - Frank Sinatra


----------



## moongirl

*Young* Turks - Rod Stewart


----------



## fordson major

Forever *young* - MEAT LOAF


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Young Girl - Gary Puckett and the Union Gap


----------



## moongirl

Good *Girl*s Don't - The Knack


----------



## fordson major

*Good Girls* Go To Heaven (Bad Girls Go Everywhere) - MEAT LOAF


----------



## moongirl

*Bad Bad Girl*(in a *Bad Bad*World) - Brian Setzer


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Bad Girl*s - Donna Summer


----------



## fordson major

*Girls, Girls, Girls*-Motley Crue -


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

The *Girl* from Ipanema - Pery Ribeiro


----------



## glidergurl03

She's An I Got To Have You *Girl* - Sawyer Brown


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*She's* the one - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Southland In The *Spring*time - Indigo Girls


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*In the* light- Led Zeppelin


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Twi*light* Zone - Golden Earring


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Twilight* Time - The Platters


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Time* In A Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Bottle of Wine - the Fireballs


----------



## fordson major

old dogs children and watermelon* wine*-tom t hall


----------



## Lynne

I Love - *Tom T Hall*


----------



## Oggie

Love me Like a Man -- The Dixie Chicks


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Dixie* Highway - Journey


----------



## SteveD(TX)

The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down - the Band


----------



## fordson major

One *night* Love Affair-bryan Adams


----------



## Lynne

All *Night* Long - Eagles


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Night*s on Broadway - Bee Gees


----------



## fordson major

The Lamb Lies Down On *Broadway*-Genesis


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Does Your Chewing Gum Lose It's Flavor *on the * Bedpost Over Night? - Homer and Jethro


----------



## moongirl

*Night* Moves - Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band


----------



## fordson major

*Night *Train - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Roses* Are Red (My Love) - Bobby Vinton


----------



## fordson major

*Red red* wine-ub40


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Little *Red* Corvette - Prince


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Little Red Riding Hood - Sam the Sham and the Pharoahs


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Riding* Alone - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## moongirl

*RIDING* with Private Malone - David Ball


----------



## fordson major

*Private* dancer-Tina Turner


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Tiny Dancer - Elton John


----------



## fordson major

Tiptoe Through The Tulips-*tiny* tim


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

ford major said:


> Tiptoe Through The Tulips-*tiny* tim


 Now that's a blast from the past. Still remember seeing it on Rowan and Martin's Laugh In.

I Heard It *Through The* Grapevine - Marvin Gaye


----------



## fordson major

Ramblin Wreck said:


> Now that's a blast from the past. Still remember seeing it on Rowan and Martin's Laugh In.


Over The Electric *Grapevine* primus

me too ramblin! :dance: can't be that long ago!


----------



## moongirl

*Electric* Avenue - Eddy Grant


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Tenth *Avenue* Freeze-out - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## DakWinds

Freeze Frame-J Geils Band


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Band on the Run - Paul McCartney and Wings


----------



## fordson major

fishin in the dark-nitty gritty dirt *band*


----------



## moongirl

Promises *in the Dark* - Pat Benatar


----------



## fordson major

Dancing *in the dark*-kim wilde


----------



## glidergurl03

Fishing In The Dark - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

The Bomb Song- country joe and the *fish*


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Thank God I'm A *Country* Boy - John Denver


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Oh *Boy* - Buddy Holly


----------



## fordson major

*Boy Oh Boy*- WILKINSONS


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Mammas Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up to Be Cow*boy*s - Nelson *Wil*lie


----------



## fordson major

'I Wanna Be A *Cowboy*' - BOYS DON'T CRY

one of the funniest songs i have ever heard!


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Save a horse ride *a cowboy*- big & rich


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Dark *Horse* - George Harrison


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Dancing in the Dark - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## fordson major

*Dark* Angel-Sarah McLachlan


----------



## moongirl

She Talks to *Angels* - The Black Crowes


----------



## fordson major

concrete *angel*-martina mcbride


----------



## harrisjnet

Blue *Angel*-Aaron Tippin


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Johnny *Angel*- Shelly Fabares


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

My *Angel* is the Centerfold - J.Geils Band


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Angel* - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

All Along The Watchtower - *Jimi Hendrix*


----------



## fordson major

*All Along* - Offspring


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*All* by myself - Eric Carmen


----------



## harrisjnet

Pretending-*Eric Clapton*


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

let's *pretend* we're married -Prince


----------



## harrisjnet

Purple Rain-*Prince*


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Prince* Of Darkness - Indigo Girls


----------



## fordson major

Beware of *darkness*-George Harrison. ...


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

edit
*darkess *darkness - Jesse Colin Young


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Young Girl - Gary Puckett and the Union Gap


----------



## 4nTN

"Girl"~The Monkees


----------



## fordson major

My Best Friend's *Girl*-The Cars -


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

You've Got A *Friend* - James Taylor


----------



## moongirl

We've *Got* Tonight - Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band


----------



## fordson major

*tonight tonight*-Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## moongirl

*Tonight*'s the Night - Neil Young


----------



## fordson major

strangers in *the night*. -Frank Sinatra


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Night Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## RedTartan

A Hard Day's Night - Beatles

 RedTartan


----------



## fordson major

It's So *Hard* To Say Goodbye- Olivia Newton-John


----------



## misslinda

Big Bad JOHN -- Tennessee Ernie Ford


----------



## moongirl

*Bad,Bad* Leroy Brown - Jim Croce


----------



## fordson major

-* Bad* to the Bone-George Thorogood & the Destroyers


----------



## 4nTN

"Bad" Moon Rising~CCR


----------



## Lynne

Blue* Moon* - The Miracles


----------



## fordson major

man on the* moon*-REM


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Moon Dance - Van Morrison


----------



## moongirl

Could I Have This *Dance* - Anne Murray


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Dance with me - Santanna


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Dance* The Night Away - Cream


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Night* Train - Guns and Roes


----------



## fordson major

You Shook Me All *Night *Long-AC/DC


----------



## Lynne

Take The* Long* Way Home - Supertramp.


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

It's a *long* way to *the* top (if ya wanna rock and roll) AC/DC


----------



## fordson major

*Rock And Roll *Ain't Noise Pollution-AC/DC


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Rock* on - David Essex


----------



## fordson major

*Rock *In This Pocket (Song Of *David*)-SUZANNE VEGA


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Hole In My *Pocket* - Sheryl Crow


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Hard to Handle _ The black *crow*s


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Paint It *Black* - Rolling Stones


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Like a *Rolling Stone*- Bob Dylan


----------



## fordson major

Cover Of The *Rolling Stone* - Poison 
also like the dr. hook version!


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Poison* - Alice Cooper


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

All The Girls Love *Alice* - Elton John


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Go Ask *Alice*- Jefferson Airplane


----------



## fordson major

*Alice*'s Restaurant- Arlo Guthrie


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Bury Me Beneath The Willow - Woody *Guthrie*


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Beneath the* Southern Cross - Patti Smith


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Southern* Accents - Johnny Cash


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Johnny B. Good - Chuck Berry


----------



## 4nTN

"Southern" Cross~Crosby,Stills & Nash


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Southern* Man - Neil Young


----------



## fordson major

Wild Eyed *Southern* Boys-38 Special


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Wild* in the Streets- Bon Jovi


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Out in the *Streets* - Blondie


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Street* Fighting Man - *The* Rolling Stones


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I'm a Man - the Yardbirds


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*I'm A* Boy (but my mom wont admit it!)- *The* Who


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*The* Man *Who* Shot Liberty Valance - Gene Pitney


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Hit me with your best *shot* - Pat Benatar


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Don't Hit Your Grandma With A Great Big Stick (that one makes Charlene cry) - the Darlings


----------



## Dec429

Into The *Great * Wide Open - Tom Petty


----------



## moongirl

Last Dance with Mary Jane - *Tom Petty*


----------



## fordson major

(Take Me Back) *Mary Jane *- Young Heart Attack


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Mary Jane*- Janis Joplin


----------



## SteveD(TX)

The Wind Cries Mary - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## 4nTN

"Daisy *Jane* " ~ America


----------



## fordson major

I Got a Girl-Tripping *Daisy*


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Daisy* Jane - America


----------



## fordson major

Kids In *America* - Kim Wilde


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Video Killed The Radio Star - The Presidents of the United States of *America*


----------



## fordson major

Dead *Presidents*-Willie Dixon


----------



## moongirl

I Love the *Dead* -- Alice Cooper


----------



## fordson major

Back From *The Dead *- House Of Pain


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Back in the Saddle Again - Gene Autrey


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Half Heaven - Half Heartache - *Gene* Pitney


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Heaven* - Los Lonely Boys


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Who Wants to be *Lonely* - Kiss


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Only the *Lonely*- Roy Orbison


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Blue Shadows on the Trail - *Roy* Rogers


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Blue* Velvet- Bobby Vinton


----------



## Lynne

Busy Being *Blue* - K D Lang


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Get *Busy* Living or Get *Busy* Dying -Fall Out Boy


----------



## Lynne

*Living * and *Living* Well - Gearge Strait


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

While my Guitar Gently Weeps-* George* Harrison


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*George* Of The Jungle - Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Jungle* Boogie - Kool and the Gang


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Back On The Chain *Gang* - The Pretenders


----------



## 4nTN

Unbroken *Chain* ~The Grateful Dead


----------



## freeinalaska

You See A *Broken* Heart - Grateful Dead


----------



## 4nTN

*Broke*down Palace~The Grateful Dead........


----------



## freeinalaska

Shake*down* Street - Grateful Dead


----------



## 4nTN

"To Lay Me *Down*"~The Grateful Dead


----------



## freeinalaska

Going *Down* The Road Feeling Bad - Grateful Dead


----------



## moongirl

Let's Live Together - The *Road* Apples


----------



## 4nTN

"The Long and Winding *Road*"~The Beatles


----------



## fordson major

*long* tall sally - SCORPIONS


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Sally* Simpson - The Who


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Who Are You? - the Who


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*You*'ve Lost That Loving Feeling - *The* Righteous Brothers


----------



## fordson major

After The *Loving* - Engelbert Humperdinck


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Loving* you- Elvis Presley


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Elvis* Has Just Left The Building - Frank Zappa


----------



## fordson major

Empire *Building* - Tears for fears


----------



## moongirl

Don't *Fear* the Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## harrisjnet

*Don't* Fall In Love With a Dreamer- Kenny Rogers and Dottie West


----------



## fordson major

*Dreamer *- Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

In *Dream*s - Roy Orbison


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Dream Lover - Bobby Darin


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

I wanna be your *lover*- Prince


----------



## fordson major

You're All *I Wanna* Do-Cheap Trick -


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Do ya *wanna* dance- The Ramones


----------



## fordson major

All She Wants To *Do* Is* Dance* - Don Henley


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Same Old Song And *Dance* - Aerosmith


----------



## fordson major

*Same Old* Story (*Same Old Song*) - BB King


----------



## moongirl

An *Old* Fashion Love Song - Three Dog Night


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Black *Dog*- Led Zeppelin


----------



## fordson major

*dog* eat *dog*-AC/DC


----------



## freeinalaska

Like A *Dog* - Robert Hunter


----------



## moongirl

Feels *Like a Stranger* - Grateful Dead


----------



## Jaclynne

*Stranger* in my House - Ronnie Milsap


----------



## 4nTN

*Stranger* in a Strange Land~Leon Russell


----------



## fordson major

I'm A* Stranger* Here - FIVE MAN ELECTRICAL BAND


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Red Headed Stranger - Willie Nelson


----------



## fordson major

*stranger*s in the night- Frank Sinatra


----------



## 4nTN

SteveD(TX) said:


> Red Headed Stranger - Willie Nelson



I love that album...listened to it once from NY all the way to colorado!..Sorry are we allowed to comment on this thread?


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Night* Moves - Bob Segar


----------



## fordson major

King Of The *Night* Time World - KISS

lots of us do 4nTN!


----------



## moongirl

*Kiss* on my List - Hall and Oates


----------



## fordson major

*My* Grown Up Christmas *List*-Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Home*grown* - Neil Young


----------



## fordson major

*Home*ward Bound - Simon And Garfunkel


----------



## SteveD(TX)

South*bound * - Allman Brothers Band


----------



## TC

East *Bound * & Down by Jerry Reed (Smokey and the Bandit theme song)


----------



## moongirl

Slow *Down* - Keb Mo


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Slow* Train - Bob Dylan


----------



## fordson major

I Been to Georgia on a Fast *Train* WILLIE NELSON


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Train* in Vain - The Clash


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Train Kept A Rollin' - the Yardbirds


----------



## fordson major

spanish *train*-chris deburgh


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Boots Of *Spanish* Leather - Bob Dylan


----------



## fordson major

In A Little *Spanish *Town-GENE AUTRY


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Spanish* Castle Magic - Jim Hendrix


----------



## moongirl

*Castle*s in the Air - Don McLean


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Something *In The Air*- David Bowie


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Everybody's Got *Something* To Hide Except Me And My Monkey - Beatles


----------



## Lynne

*Something* Special - Dolly Parton


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The Midnight *Special* - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## fordson major

Wild Eyed Southern Boys-38 *specia*l


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Southern* Woman - Styx


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Black Magic *Woman* - Santanna


----------



## fordson major

Hard To Handle -*Black* Crowes


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

A *Hard* Rains -A- Gonna Fall- Bob Dylan


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Cry Like A *Rains*torm - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Who'll Stop The *Rain*? - Creedance Clearwater Revival


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Cool, *Clear Water* - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## Jaclynne

Love Sneakin Up On You - *Bonnie Raitt*


----------



## fordson major

All *Up* To *You*-Blues Traveler


----------



## duckgal

Is Your *ALL* on the Altar?-old gospel hymn


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The Groom's Still Waiting At The *Altar* - Bob Dylan


----------



## fordson major

*waiting* for a girl like you-Foreigner


----------



## misslinda

Brown-eyed Girl....Van Morrison


----------



## Jaclynne

Brown-eyed Handsome Man - Chuck Berry


----------



## moongirl

Dirty *Man* - Joss Stone


----------



## fordson major

*Dirty *Little Girl - Elton John


----------



## 4nTN

I need a *Dirty* Woman~Pink Floyd


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Talk *Dirty* - John Entwistle


----------



## fordson major

*talk talk- talk talk*


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

I wanna *Talk* about me - Toby Keith


----------



## Lynne

*I*'m Alright - Kenny Logan's


----------



## fordson major

I'm Gonna Be *Alright*-Jennifer Lopez


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Feeling Alright - Joe Cocker


----------



## moongirl

*Alright* Now - Free


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

It's *Alright* Ma (I'm only bleeding) - Bob Dylan


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Only Women *Bleed* - Alice Cooper


----------



## fordson major

Wild Wild *Women*-Cheap Trick


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Born to be *wild* - Steppenwolf


----------



## fordson major

*Born* On The Bayou - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Dec429

Blue *Bayou* - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Blue Velvet - Bobby Vinton


----------



## Dec429

Fall To Pieces - *Velvet* Revolver


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Velvet* Sky - Los Lonely Boys


----------



## fordson major

Blue *Sky* Mine -Midnight Oil


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

South City *Midnight* Lady - Doobie Brothers


----------



## fordson major

Detroit Rock *City*-Kiss -


----------



## moongirl

You Never Met A White Boy Quite Like Me - Kid *Rock*


----------



## fordson major

Play That Funky Music (*White Boy*)-Wild Cherry -


----------



## Lynne

I Don't Wanna *Play* House - Tammy Wynette


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

I *wanna play house* with you- Elvis Presley


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

(She's A) Brick *House* - Lionel Richie


----------



## SteveD(TX)

House of the Rising Sun - the Animals


----------



## fordson major

Seasons In The *Sun*- terry jacks


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Man For All *Seasons* - Bee Gees


----------



## misslinda

Lonely Days Lonely Nights - Bee Gees


----------



## fordson major

Someday I'll Be Saturday *Night*-bon jovi


----------



## RedTartan

Livin' on a Prayer - Bon Jovi


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Livin' On* The Edge - Aerosmith


----------



## fordson major

*Edge* of Seventeen -Stevie Nicks -


----------



## moongirl

*Seventeen* - Winger


----------



## 4nTN

At *Seventeen* ~Janis Ian


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*At* the Hop- Danny and the Juniors


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Danny* Boy - Ray Price


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

I'm Busted- *Ray* Charles


----------



## moongirl

Your Bozo's Back Again- *Ray* Stevens


----------



## fordson major

To Have *You* *Back Again*-Patty Loveless


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Back in the *saddle again*- Aerosmith


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Saddle* Up The Palomino - Neil Young


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Silver *Palomino*- Bruce Springsteen


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Silver Threads and Golden Needles - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Silver* *and Gold* - Burl Ives


----------



## fordson major

Anthem For The Year 2000 *Silver*chair


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

A *Chair* In The Sky - Joni Mitchell


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Sky* Pilot - *The* Animals


----------



## Lynne

Under The Red *Sky* - Bob Dylan


----------



## fordson major

*Under The* Sea=RAVEN SYMONE


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Under The* Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## fordson major

Into *The* Great Wide Open - Tom Petty


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Eyes *wide open* - Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Open * My *Eyes* - Nazz


----------



## moongirl

Doctor My *Eyes* - Jackson Browne


----------



## 4nTN

Doctor *my eyes* ~Jackson Browne


----------



## fordson major

*Doctor* love -Kiss


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I'm Your Witch *Doctor * - Eric Clapton


----------



## fordson major

Swamp *Witch*- Jim Stafford


----------



## moongirl

Spiders and Snakes - Jim Stafford


----------



## fordson major

Glass *Spider*-David Bowie


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Boris the Spider - the Who


----------



## fordson major

A *Spider*'s Web - Rage.


----------



## bugstabber

Spider in My Room - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## fordson major

*Room* With a View-Carolyn Dawn Johnson


----------



## NativeGurl

In Your *Room* ------The Bangles


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

White* Room* - Cream


----------



## fordson major

Still Of The Night -*White*snake


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Even *The Night*s Are Better - Air Supply


----------



## bugstabber

*Night* Life - B.B. King


----------



## fordson major

Heartache To*night*-Eagles


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Barracuda - *Heart*


----------



## NativeGurl

Unbreak My *Heart* ----Toni Braxton


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Un*chain *My Heart * - Ray Charles


----------



## moongirl

*Chain* of Fools - Aretha Franklin


----------



## fordson major

Back On The *Chain* Gang Pretenders


----------



## 4nTN

*On The* Road Again~Canned Heat


----------



## fordson major

Hard* Road*-sam Roberts -


----------



## bugstabber

Tarkio *Road *- Brewer & Shipley


----------



## NativeGurl

End of the *Road* ---Boys II Men


----------



## fordson major

Red Dirt *Road* BROOKS AND DUNN


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Thunder *Road*- Bruce Springsteen


----------



## misslinda

The Long and Winding Road - The Beatles


----------



## fordson major

Every Day Is a *Winding Road*- Sheryl Crow


----------



## EasyDay

Feelin' Stronger *Every Day * - Chicago


----------



## RedTartan

Every Breath You Take - The Police


----------



## shaycool

Take It On The Run --- REO Speedwagon


----------



## fordson major

*Take *On Me - A-ha


----------



## NativeGurl

*Take* My Breath Away---Berlin


----------



## bugstabber

*Take my* Hand, Precious Lord - Elvis Presley


----------



## fordson major

keep it *precious*-Melissa Etheridge


----------



## shaycool

Sweet Melissa ---Allman Brothers


----------



## moongirl

Soul Shine - *Allman Brothers*


----------



## fordson major

*Shine* On You Crazy Diamond - Pink Floyd


----------



## RedTartan

Shine - Newsboys


----------



## bugstabber

How Dark This Earth Will *Shine* - The Coal Porters


----------



## NativeGurl

I'm a *Slave* 4 U----Britney Spears :baby04:


----------



## fordson major

*I'm A *Fool For You Girl- T rex


----------



## shaycool

Fool On The Hill --Sergio Mendes & Brasil '66


----------



## bugstabber

Kissing a *Fool* - George Michael


----------



## shaycool

Fool For The City--Foghat


----------



## fordson major

*Fool*in'- Def Leppard


----------



## NativeGurl

Pour Some Sugar on Me-----*Def Leppard*


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Sugar Shack - Jimmy Gilmer and the Fireballs


----------



## NativeGurl

Love *Shack* ----------B52's


----------



## moongirl

Life, *Love* and the Blues - Etta James


----------



## fordson major

Riot In Cell Block Number Nine- *blues* brothers


----------



## NativeGurl

Jenny From the *Block* ------Jennifer Lopez


----------



## littlelad

*Jennifer* Juniper - Donovan


----------



## fordson major

8675309 *Jenn*y - Tommy Tutone


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*8* Days a Week - the Beatles


----------



## shaycool

Sweet Pea--Tommy Roe


----------



## fordson major

*Sweet* caroline- Neil Diamond


----------



## NativeGurl

*Sweet* Home Alabama---Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## fordson major

carry me *home*- AC/DC


----------



## moongirl

Baby I'm *Home* - Trace Adkins


----------



## fordson major

i left something turned on at *home*- *Trace Adkins*


----------



## SteveD(TX)

She's Leaving Home - the Beatles


----------



## shaycool

She's Gone---Hall & Oats


----------



## fordson major

Where Have All The Cowboys *Gone* - Paula Cole


----------



## NativeGurl

Forever Your Girl---*Paula * Abdul


----------



## fordson major

*Forever* & Ever Amen - Randy Travis


----------



## moongirl

T-R-O-U-B-L-E --*Travis* Tritt


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Bridge Over *Trouble*d Water - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## fordson major

Build A *Bridge* - Limp Bizkit


----------



## Dec429

*Bridge* Of Sighs - Robin Trower


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Seven *Bridge*s Road - Eagles


----------



## fordson major

Copperhead *Road* -Steve Earle


----------



## shaycool

On the ROAD again---Willie Nelson


----------



## Lynne

Blue Skies â *Willie Nelson*


----------



## NativeGurl

*Blue* ----LeAnn Rimes


----------



## fordson major

Drowned in the Deep *Blue* Sea -Flatt And Scruggs


----------



## NativeGurl

River *Deep*--Mountain High-------Ike and Tina Turner


----------



## moongirl

*Mountain* Music - Alabama


----------



## fordson major

Foggy *Mountain* Breakdown - Flatt and Scruggs


----------



## Lynne

Donât Let Smokey *Mountain* Smoke Get In Your Eyes â The Osborne Brothers


----------



## fordson major

*Smoky Mountain* Rain- Ronnie Milsap


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Misty *Mountain* Hop- Led Zeppelin


----------



## fordson major

*Misty* Morning-Bob Marley


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Misty* - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## fordson major

The Blacksmith Blues-*ella* Mae Morse


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Mean woman *blues *- Roy Orbison


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Woman - Peter and Gordon


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Woman- John Lennon


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I Am *Woman* - Helen Reddy


----------



## fordson major

A Man and a *Woman* - U2


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

(You Make Me Feel Like) *A* Natural *Woman* - Aretha Franklin


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

I *feel like a* number - Bob Segar


----------



## fordson major

dont you lose my *number* - Phil Collin


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Number*s Don't Count (on Me) - Blondie


----------



## fordson major

When Seconds *Count *- SURVIVOR


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

I *second* that emotion - The Temptations


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Every *Second* Someone Breaks A Heart - Reba McEntire


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Only Love Can Break Your Heart - Neil Young


----------



## fordson major

It's *only Love*-bryan Adams


----------



## Lynne

What's *Love* Got To Do With It - Tina Turner


----------



## Dec429

*Do* That To Me One More Time - Captain and Tenille


----------



## NativeGurl

Baby Hit Me *One More Time* ------Britney Spears


----------



## fordson major

One Piece At A *Time* - Johnny Cash


----------



## moongirl

*Piece* of My Heart - Janis Joplin


----------



## fordson major

Your Cheatin' *Heart* -Hank Williams Jr


----------



## Lynne

Cold, Cold *Heart - Hank Williams*


----------



## Auric

The *Heart* Won't Lie - Reba McEntire w/ Vince Gill


----------



## fordson major

This Is A *Lie*-The Cure -


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Lies - the Knickerbockers


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The Power Of Orange *Knicker*s - Tori Amos


----------



## fordson major

*Power Of* Love - HUEY LEWIS AND THE NEWS


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I Got *The News* - Steely Dan


----------



## fordson major

girls *got* rhythm-AC/DC


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*girl*s girls girls - Motley Crue


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Girls* Just Want To Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

I *want *candy -Bow wow wow


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Talkin' *Candy* Bar Blues - Peter, Paul & Mary


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Sex and *Candy* - Marcy Playground


----------



## fordson major

rock *candy*-LEE AARON


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

The Big *Rock Candy *Mountain - Harry McClintock


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Another *Harry*'s Bar - Jethro Tull


----------



## moongirl

Taxi - *Harry* Chapin


----------



## bugstabber

Tide is High - Debbie *Harry*


----------



## NativeGurl

Out of the Blue---*Debbie* Gibson (Before she was Deborah!!)


----------



## fordson major

Hold *Out* Your Hand- Nickelback


----------



## moongirl

I Wanna *Hold Your Hand* - The Beatles


----------



## fordson major

*I wan*t *you* to want me. Cheap Trick


----------



## shaycool

Ain't Wastin' Good Whiskey--TRICK Pony


----------



## NativeGurl

We're *Wastin'* Time-----The Rolling Stones


----------



## Lynne

Cover Of *The Rolling Stones* - Dr Hook


----------



## fordson major

Under*cover Of The *night= *rolling Stones*


----------



## bugstabber

Never Been to Spain - Three Dog *Night*


----------



## moongirl

*Night* Moves - Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band


----------



## bugstabber

Welcome To My *Night*mare - Alice Cooper


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Welcome to my World - Jim Reeves


----------



## fordson major

Share *My World*- Mary J. Blige


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*My Share* Of The Sidewalk - Monkees


----------



## fordson major

Brand New *Sidewalk*- Nickel Creek


----------



## RedTartan

Poppa's Got a Brand New Bag - James Brown


----------



## fordson major

- Come To *Poppa*-Bob Seger


----------



## NativeGurl

Big *Poppa* -------------NOTORIOUS B.I.G


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Big* Daddy Of Them All - John Mellencamp


----------



## bugstabber

*Big* Rock Candy Mountain - Burl Ives


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Candy* Store *Rock* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## fordson major

DIME *STORE ROCK*-Slash's Snakepit


----------



## moongirl

*Rock* and Roll Ain't Noise Pollution - AC/DC


----------



## moongirl

The Jack - *AC/DC*


----------



## fordson major

givin* the* dog a bone-*AC/DC*-


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Off *The* *Bone* - Robert Palmer


----------



## fordson major

Never Scared-*bone* crusher


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Orange *Crush* - REM


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Orange* Blossom Special - Johnny Cash


----------



## Dec429

Wild Eyed Southern Boy - .38 *Special*


----------



## fordson major

*Wild Eyed Boy* From Freecloud - DAVID BOWIE


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Wild Thing - the Troggs


----------



## moongirl

She's a *Wild* One - Faith Hill


----------



## fordson major

*wild* In The Streets-bon Jovi


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Takin' it to the Streets - Doobie Brothers


----------



## fordson major

Where *the streets* have no name-u2


----------



## moongirl

What's Your *Name* - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## fordson major

*What's* New *****cat-Tom Jones


----------



## 4nTN

*New* Minglewood Blues~The Grateful Dead


----------



## moongirl

Oreo Cookie *Blues* - Lonnie Mack


----------



## fordson major

Lookie, Lookie, Here Comes *Cookie*-Cleo Brown


----------



## moongirl

Mama, He Treats Your Daughter Mean - Ruth *Brown*


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Brown* Eyed Girl - Van Morrison


----------



## fordson major

new *girl* now- honeymoon suite


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

My *Girl* - The Temptations


----------



## SteveD(TX)

My Generation - the Who


----------



## fordson major

Song for a Future *Generation* -b52s


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*A Song* for Julia- Jesse Colin Young


----------



## 4nTN

*Julia* ~The Beatles


----------



## fordson major

(Love Moves In) Mysterious Ways-*Julia* Fordham


----------



## moongirl

I *Love* Trash - Oscar the Grouch


----------



## fordson major

Take Out The *Trash*-BRUCE HORNSBY


----------



## 4nTN

*Take * it to the Limit~The Eagles


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Take the* money and run- Steve Miller Band


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Run For Your Life - the Beatles


----------



## Lynne

SteveD(TX) said:


> Run For Your Life - the Beatles


Good One!


*Run* River *Run* - Loggins and Messina


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Run* Through the Jungle, Creedence Clearwater Reviva


----------



## fordson major

*Run* Like Hell - Pink Floyd


----------



## Lynne

I *Like* It *Like* That â Salt N Pepa


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Like* a rolling stone - Bob Dylan


----------



## fordson major

*Roll* Down the River-Harry Chapin


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Moon *River * - Danny Williams


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Hill Crest Farm said:


> Moon *River * - Danny Williams


I think you meant Andy Williams.



Down By the *River * - Neil Young


----------



## fordson major

* Down By The *Old Mill Stream-Benny Goodman


----------



## Lynne

*Down* Home - Alabama


----------



## moongirl

Baby I'm *Home* - Trace Adkins


----------



## fordson major

*Baby *please dont go-AC/DC


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Somebody's Baby - Jackson Browne


----------



## Lynne

Another *Somebody* Done *Somebody* Wrong Song - Charlie Rich?


----------



## fordson major

Get Drunk And Be *Somebody* - Toby Keith


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

SteveD(TX) said:


> I think you meant Andy Williams.
> 
> 
> 
> Down By the *River * - Neil Young


One of my dh's favorite songs. I have it downloaded and remembered the artist

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Danny_Williams_(musician)


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

ford major said:


> Get Drunk And Be *Somebody* - Toby Keith


*Get* Back - The Beatles


----------



## fordson major

*Back* In The Game - Wu-tang Clan


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Back in the U.S.S.R. - the Beatles


----------



## moongirl

*Back in the * Saddle - Aerosmith


----------



## fordson major

Saddle Up (and Ride Your Poney)-David Cassidy


----------



## 4nTN

*In The* Year 2525~Zager and Evan


----------



## fordson major

Playmate Of *The Year* - Zebrahead


----------



## MoonShine

A Good Year For The Roses~George Jones


----------



## moongirl

Run *for the Roses* - Dan Fogelberg


----------



## fordson major

Bed Of *Roses*-Bon Jovi


----------



## 4nTN

It must have been the *Roses* ~The Grateful Dead


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Welcome to the jungle- Guns and *Roses*


----------



## fordson major

*Welcome To The* Black Parade-My Chemical Romance


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Paint it *Black*- The Rolling Stones


----------



## misslinda

Under My Thumb - The Rolling Stones


----------



## fordson major

*Under My* Wheels -DEF LEPPARD


----------



## Lynne

*Under* the Boardwalk - The Drifters


----------



## 4nTN

Don`t Let me be Mis*under*stood~The Animals


----------



## bugstabber

*Under* the Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Lynne

*Bridge* Over Troubles Waters - Simon and Garfunkle


----------



## moongirl

Somewhere *Over* the Rainbow - Judy Garland


----------



## fordson major

At the end of *the rainbow*-Hammerfall


----------



## 4nTN

*Rainbow * Rider~Tanya Tucker


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

She's a *Rainbow* - The Rolling Stones


----------



## fordson major

- *She's a* Lady-Tom Jones


----------



## 4nTN

Formantera *Lady*~King Crimson


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Dude looks like a *lady*- Aerosmith


----------



## fordson major

Treat Her *Like A Lady*-peabo bryson


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Treat her* right- George Thoroughgood


----------



## fordson major

*Treat* me *right* -Pat Benatar


----------



## Lynne

In The Heat of The Night â *Pat Benatar*


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Here Comes the Night - Van Morrison


----------



## moongirl

Into the *Night* - Benny Mardones


----------



## fordson major

*night* moves-Bob Seger & The Silver Bullet Band


----------



## 4nTN

One More Saturday *Night* ~The Grateful Dead


----------



## fordson major

*Saturday Night's* Alright (For Fighting) nickleback


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Saturday Night* Special- Lynard Skynard


----------



## fordson major

red light *special*-tlc


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Something *Special* - Steve Miller


----------



## fordson major

*something* to believe in- Poison


----------



## blue8ewe

SOMETHING- the beatles


----------



## MoonShine

Something To Talk About ~ Bonnie Raitt


----------



## MELOC

talk dirty to me...poison


----------



## MoonShine

Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap ~ AC/DC


----------



## MELOC

surrender...CHEAP trick


----------



## fordson major

New Dogs New *Trick*s - One Minute Silence


----------



## SteveD(TX)

New Favorite - Alison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## MELOC

New minglewood blues...grateful dead


----------



## 4nTN

*New* Potato Caboose~The Grateful Dead


----------



## MoonShine

New Speedway Boogie ~ Grateful Dead


----------



## MELOC

new orleans...grateful dead (kinda)


----------



## moongirl

*New* Kid in Town - The Eagles


----------



## fordson major

*new *girl now-Honeymoon Suite


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Honeymoon* In Beirut - Rick Springfield


----------



## moongirl

For What It's Worth - Buffalo *Springfield*


----------



## fordson major

*For *Those About To Rock (We Salute You)= AC/DC


----------



## 4nTN

*Rock* this Joint~Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## Lynne

Candy Store *Rock* - Led Zepplin


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

What's In *Store* For Me - The Kinks


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*What's* goin' on- Marvin Gaye


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

You Ain't *Goin'* Nowhere - Bob Dylan


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Road to *Nowhere*- The Talking Heads


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Talking* Bear Mountain Picnic Massacre Blues - Bob Dylan


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Mississippi Queen- *Mountain*


----------



## SteveD(TX)

My Head's in Mississippi - ZZ Top


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Mississippi*- Bob Dylan


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

My Head's In *Mississippi* - ZZ Top


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Tangerine - Big *Head* Todd and The Monsters


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Makin *Monsters* For My Friends - The Ramones


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

The *Monster* Mash - Bobby "Boris" Pickett


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Me And *Bobby* And *Bobby*'s Brother - ABBA


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Me and Bobby* McGee- Janis Joplin


----------



## Lonni

Cover Me....Candlebox


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Candle* in the wind- Elton John


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

She Came In Through The Bathroom *Wind*ow - Beatles


----------



## fordson major

*Ba*ll*room* Blitz -Sweet


----------



## freeinalaska

Boys In The *Ba*r*room* - Robert Hunter


----------



## kinderfeld

*In* Bloom-Nirvana


----------



## bugstabber

Heart Shaped Box - *Nirvana*


----------



## fordson major

My *Heart* Will Go On (Love Theme from "Titanic") - Celine Dion


----------



## bugstabber

Crazy on You - *Heart*


----------



## moongirl

*Crazy* - Aerosmith


----------



## fordson major

Shine On You *Crazy* Diamond PINK FLOYD


----------



## Lonni

Crazy Train-Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## bugstabber

*Crazy* - Willie Nelson


----------



## fordson major

Decorated In Flames -*Crazy* Town


----------



## Lonni

Love you *Crazy*-Nate Dog


----------



## shaycool

Crazy Little Thing Called Love-- Queen


----------



## moongirl

It's the *Little Thing*s - Alice Cooper


----------



## Lonni

Do That *Little* Thing-Bobby Comstock


----------



## fordson major

The Way You* Do* The *Thing*s You *Do* - Ub40.


----------



## Lonni

In Your Own Sweet *Way*-John Coltrane


----------



## Dec429

Go *Your Own* Way - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## fordson major

Most Likely You *Go Your Way* and I'll *Go* Mine-Bob Dylan


----------



## shaycool

Show me the way-- Peter Frampton


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Just Like Me - Paul Revere and the Raiders


----------



## fordson major

Its Not *Just Me*-Rascal Flatts -


----------



## bugstabber

*Just Me* (I Wanna Be Me) - the Sex Pistols


----------



## moongirl

*Just* the Two of Us - Grover Washington


----------



## bugstabber

I *Just* Whisper Your Name - Harry Connick Jr.


----------



## fordson major

*Whisper *- Evanescence


----------



## moongirl

Careless *Whisper* - Wham


----------



## fordson major

*Careless *Memories-Duran Duran


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Memories* Are Made Of This - Johnny Cash


----------



## fordson major

Sweet Dreams *(Are Made Of This*) - Eurythmics


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Sweet Emotion - Aerosmith


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I Second That *Emotion* - The Temptations


----------



## bugstabber

*Emotion*al Rescue - Rolling Stones


----------



## moongirl

On the Cover of the *Rolling Stone* - Dr. Hook


----------



## fordson major

Under*cover Of The* Night-*Rolling Stones *


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Cover* Me - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## 4nTN

Take *Cover* ~Roger Waters (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Peaceful *Waters* - Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## fordson major

*Peaceful*, Easy Feeling - Eagles


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Feelin* Groovy- Simon and Garfunkle


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Simon* The Bullet Freak - Uriah Heep


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Freak*ers Ball- Dr. Hook


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Red Rubber Ball - the Cyrkle


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Big *Ball*s - AC/DC


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Big* Girls Don't Cry - The Four Seasons


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Girl Girl Girls* - Motley Crue


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Good *Girls* Go To Heaven (but The Bad* Girls* Go Everywhere) - Meat Loaf


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Stairway to Heaven - Led Zeppelin


----------



## RedTartan

Heaven - Bryan Adams


----------



## fordson major

Tears In *Heaven*-Eric Clapton


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Tears* on My Pillow - Little Anthony and the Imperials


----------



## bugstabber

*Little* Queen - Heart


----------



## fordson major

*Queen* Of The Reich-*QUEEN*SRYCHE


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Queen* of the Highway - The Doors


----------



## bugstabber

Killer *Queen* - *Queen*


----------



## moongirl

The Swamp Boogie *Queen* - Katie Webster


----------



## 4nTN

The Legend of the Wooley *Swamp* ~Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Escape From The *Swamp* - Queen


----------



## fordson major

Swamp *Witch*=Jim Stafford


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

The season of the *witch*- Donovan


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Season*s in the Sun - Terry Jacks


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*The Sun* King - The Beatles


----------



## RedTartan

Here Comes the Sun - The Beatles


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Here comes the* night- Van Morrison


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The Music of *the Night* - Sarah Brightman


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Night*ime - J Geils Band


----------



## fordson major

*Night Time* Is The Right *Time* Ray Charles


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Does Anybody Really Know What *Time *It *Is*? - Chicago


----------



## shaycool

Time in a Bottle ---Jim Croce


----------



## fordson major

Message *In A Bottle* - Sting & Police.


----------



## bugstabber

Spin the *Bottle* - Lenny Kravitz


----------



## Dec429

Little Miss Can't Be Wrong -* Spin* Doctors


----------



## moongirl

Right Place, *Wrong* Time - Dr. John


----------



## fordson major

Perfect Love Gone *Wrong* -STING


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I'm Gone - Alison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

A mother and child re*union *- Paul Simon


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Dis Go Dis Way, Dis Go Dat Way - *Mother*'s Finest


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Mother's* Little Helper - The Rolling Stones


----------



## fordson major

*Mother*-Pink Floyd


----------



## RedTartan

Dark Side of the Moon - Pink Floyd


----------



## 4nTN

*Moon* shadow~Cat Stevens


----------



## fordson major

Harvest *Moon* - Neil Young


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Blue Moon - the Marcells


----------



## RedTartan

Blue Suede Shoes - Elvis Presley


----------



## bugstabber

*Shoe* Box - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## RedTartan

If I Had a Million Dollars - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Power Of A *Million* Lights - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## fordson major

I Wish You Were Here - Balance *Of Power*


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Lives In The *Balance* - Jackson Browne


----------



## 4nTN

The *Balance* ~The Moody Blues


----------



## vicker

*Moody Blues* - Elvis Presley


----------



## moongirl

Life, Love and the *Blues* - Etta James


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*James* Dean - Eagles


----------



## fordson major

Fly Like An *Eagle *- Steve Miller


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I'll Fly Away - Alison Krauss


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Hotel California- The *Eagle*s


----------



## 4nTN

Goin to *California* ~Led Zeppelin


----------



## vicker

*Going To* the Chapel-The Dixie cups.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Christmas in *Dixie* - Alabama


----------



## vicker

*Dixie*- Traditional


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Dixie *Chicken - Little Feat


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

How Funky Is Your *Chicken* - The Jackson 5


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

The *Chicken* Song A.F.I.


----------



## fordson major

Fried *Chicken*- ice T


----------



## vicker

I Traced Her Little Footprints in *the* Snow- Lester Flat and Earl Scruggs (and the Foggy Mountain Boys)


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Footprints in the Snow* - Roger Miller


----------



## vicker

Let it *Snow*-Sammy Cahn, Jule Styne


----------



## RedTartan

Let it Be - The Beatles


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Let* The Music Do The Talking - Aerosmith


----------



## RedTartan

Once in a Lifetime - Talking Heads


----------



## SouthWesteader

*The* A** and *the* Hole ~ Alan Jackson

ETA: I guess I was too late


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I Swear I Heard *The* Night *Talking* - Elton John


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Here comes *the night* - Van Morrison


----------



## vicker

In The Still of *The Night*- Cole Porter


----------



## bugstabber

*Night* Life - B.B. King


----------



## SteveD(TX)

It's My Life - the Animals


----------



## vicker

*My* Way- Frank Sinatra


----------



## Dec429

The *Way* Of Love - Cher


----------



## Dec429

War (What Is It Good For, Absolutely Nothing) - Edwin Starr


----------



## 4nTN

Masters of *War* ~Bob Dylan


----------



## vicker

*Nothing* Compares to You- Senead Oconnor


----------



## moongirl

I've Been Loving *You* Too Long(To Stop Now) - Otis Redding


----------



## bugstabber

Come As *You* Are - Nirvana


----------



## MoonShine

You Really Got Me~The Kinks


----------



## vicker

She's *got* you-Patsy Cline


----------



## bugstabber

*Baby* Got Back - Sir Mix-a-Lot


----------



## vicker

What's love *got* to do with it-Tina Turner


----------



## fordson major

Getting Jiggy *With It*- will smith


----------



## moongirl

We're Gonna Make *It* - Irma Thomas and B.B. King


----------



## 4nTN

We`re Not Gonna Take *IT*~The Who


----------



## vicker

*It* ain't easy (being easy)- the sugababes


----------



## bugstabber

I Got Stoned and I Missed *It* - Dr. Hook & The Medicine Show


----------



## fordson major

pump *it *-Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Behind Blue *Eye*s - The Who


----------



## fordson major

Fell Into Her Deep *Blue Eyes* -Tim O'Brien


----------



## Lynne

I Saw* her* Standing There - The Beatles


----------



## bugstabber

*Her* Brand New Skin - Everclear


----------



## SteveD(TX)

And I Love Her - the Beatles


----------



## vicker

*I Love*- Tom T. Hall


----------



## NativeGurl

I Wanna *Love* You ~~~Snoop Dogg and Akon


----------



## moongirl

*I*'ll Always *Love You* - Taylor Dayne


----------



## fordson major

*i'll Always *be Right There-bryan Adams


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The Night Time Is The *Right* Time - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## 4nTN

*Right* Now~Van Halen


----------



## fordson major

Say It *Right* -Nelly Furtado


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Treat her *right* - Roy Head


----------



## Dec429

One Night In Bangkok - Murray *Head*


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Snowbird - Ann *Murray*


----------



## Dec429

*Snow*blind Friend - Hoyt Axton


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Waitin' on a *friend*- The Rolling Stones


----------



## Dec429

Good *Friend* - Kenny Rogers

(Dedicated to my brother, Dwayne. Rest In Peace, my friend)


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Dec429 said:


> Good *Friend* - Kenny Rogers
> 
> (Dedicated to my brother, Dwayne. Rest In Peace, my friend)


My boy*friend*'s back - The Angels
(sorry about your brother)


----------



## Dec429

I Ain't Gonna Eat Out My Heart Anymore - *Angel*

HCF, Dwayne has been gone since Aug of 2001, but it still bites me on the butt once in a while.


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Dec429 said:


> I Ain't Gonna Eat Out My Heart Anymore - *Angel*
> 
> HCF, Dwayne has been gone since Aug of 2001, but it still bites me on the butt once in a while.


Barracuda - *Heart*

I lost my sister in Nov. of 2000 and I think of her every day.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Heart* Like A Wheel - Steve Miller Band


----------



## Dec429

Song of the Volga Boatmen - Glenn *Miller* Orchestra


----------



## shaycool

The Song Remains the Same--Led Zeppelin


----------



## fordson major

The Memory *Remains* - Metallica


----------



## bugstabber

*The* Song *Remains* the Same - Led Zeppelin


----------



## fordson major

Misty mountain hop - *Led Zeppelin*


----------



## Dec429

Hall Of The *Mountain* King - Savotage


----------



## bugstabber

Black *Mountain* Side - Led Zeppelin


----------



## NativeGurl

Falling Off The Edge Of The World~~~~*Black* Sabbath


----------



## moongirl

Living on *the Edge* - Aerosmith


----------



## fordson major

*Edge* of 17- Stevie Nicks


----------



## 4nTN

At *Seventeen* ~Janis Ian


----------



## fordson major

sweet six*teen* Billy Idol


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Sweet Emotion - Aerosmith


----------



## Dec429

*Sweet *and Simple - Journey


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Don't You Forget About Me- *Simple* Minds


----------



## fordson major

*Simple *Kind Of Life-NO DOUBT


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

a groovy *kind of* love- Phil Collins


----------



## 4nTN

Strange *kind of* Woman~Deep Purple


----------



## fordson major

people are *strange*- Doors


----------



## Dec429

Lonely *People* - America


----------



## Lynne

Only The *Lonely* - Roy Orbison


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Lonely* In Love - Lyle Lovett


----------



## shaycool

Lonely Nights--Bryan Adams


----------



## Lonni

Lonely is the night-Billy Squire


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Help Me Make it Through the Night - Kris Kristoferson


----------



## Dec429

Right Time Of The* Night* - Jennifer Warren


----------



## moongirl

*Night Time* - The J.Geils Band


----------



## freeinalaska

Comes A *Time* - Grateful Dead


----------



## fordson major

Tonight She Comes- Cars


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Don't Fall Apart On Me *Tonight* - Aaron Neville


----------



## The Lawn Lurker

Tonight I dreamt that somebody loved me - The Smiths


----------



## fordson major

How Soon is Now ? - *the Smiths*


----------



## vicker

Oh. Lomesome me - Johnny Rivers


----------



## moongirl

*Johnny* Angel - Shelley Fabares(sp??)


----------



## fordson major

Concrete *Angel* - Martina McBride


----------



## 4nTN

*Angel * Eyes~The Jeff Healy Band


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Playin' In *The Band* - Grateful Dead


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Twilight - *The Band*


----------



## 4nTN

*Twilight* ~U2


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

It's *Twilight* Time - The Platters


----------



## RedTartan

Time After Time - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## fordson major

happy ever *after*- bee gee's


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*happy*- The Rolling Stones


----------



## fordson major

Don't Worry, Be *Happy*-Bobby McFerrin


to all those that will now go into convulsions, i apologize!


----------



## MoonShine

Happy I'll Be~The Dillards


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*I'll* Never Fall In Love - Blondie


----------



## fordson major

*Never* Say *Never*-Queens of the Stone Age -


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Mary *Queen* Of Arkansas - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## bugstabber

Lord Have Mercy on My Soul - Black Oak *Arkansas*


----------



## shaycool

Soul Man -- Sam & Dave


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Mr. Soul - Buffalo Springfield


----------



## bugstabber

Super Bon Bon - *Soul* Coughing


----------



## fordson major

*Super *Freak- rick james


----------



## moongirl

*Freak*in' at the *Freak*er's Ball - Dr. Hook


----------



## fordson major

*At the* Hop- Danny & The Juniors


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Junior's* Farm - Paul McCartney and Wings


----------



## fordson major

Daddy Won't Sell the *Farm*-Montgomery Gentry


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Catch Me *Daddy* - Janis Joplin


----------



## shaycool

Daddy's Hands-- Holly Dunn


----------



## bugstabber

Willie and the *Hand* Jive - George Thorogood


----------



## newatthis

Lay your *HAND *S on me. BON JOVI


----------



## fordson major

*Lay Your* Body Down - Poison


----------



## bugstabber

*Poison* - Alice Cooper


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Alice*'s Restaurant - Arlo Guthrie


----------



## MELOC

the quiet room...*alice * cooper


----------



## moongirl

Blue Bed*room* - Toby Keith


----------



## fordson major

Imperial* Bedroom*- Elvis Costello


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Are you lonesome tonight?-* Elvis* Presley


----------



## bugstabber

I'm So *lonesome* I Could Cry - Hank Williams


----------



## shaycool

High Lonesome --Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## bugstabber

Long Gone *Lonesome* Blues - Hank Williams


----------



## moongirl

*Long* Time *Gone* - Crosby,Stills and Nash


----------



## fordson major

When We're *Gone, Long Gone* -Dolly Parton


----------



## RedTartan

We're Not Gonna Take It - Twisted Sister


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Little *Sister*- Elvis Presley


----------



## fordson major

Be Chrool To Your Scuel- twisted *sister*


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Sister* Morphine - The Rolling Stones


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Papa Was A *Rolling Stone * - the Temptations


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

The cover of the *Rolling Stone*- Dr. Hook and the Medicine Show


----------



## fordson major

bad *medicine*-Bon Jovi


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Bad* to the Bone - George Thoroughgood


----------



## MoonShine

Good Times,Bad Times ~ Led Zeppelin


----------



## shaycool

Bad Moon Rising -- Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## fordson major

Come On (Let The *Good Times *Roll)-jimi hendrix


----------



## bugstabber

*Let The Good Times Roll* - B.B. King


----------



## vicker

*Good * Golly Miss Molly-Little Richard


----------



## fordson major

Never Met A Girl Like You Before- flogging *molly*


----------



## RedTartan

Waiting for a Girl Like You - Foreigner


----------



## bugstabber

I Want To Know What Love Is - *Foreigner*


----------



## fordson major

Bliss (*I *Don't Wanna *Know*)-Hinder


----------



## bugstabber

You Oughtta *Know* - Alanis Morissette


----------



## RedTartan

Ironic - Alanis Morissette


----------



## fordson major

Hand In My Pocket- *alanis morrissette*


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Let's go ahead and list every single song by Alanis Morrisette and get it over with.

Or, we can follow the rules as originally set out in the OP by coming up with a SONG using words in the previous post. Not simply list songs by the same artist. Rant over.

I Want To Hold Your *Hand * - the Beatles


----------



## shaycool

Willie And The Hand Jive -- George Thorogood


----------



## bugstabber

*George* of the Jungle - Weird Al Yankovic

From the original post: QUOTE: Song Name Game
tHIS IS A VARIATION ON THE BAND GAME BUT IT TAKES A FEW MORE TWISTS AND TURNS.

yOU TYPE A SONG NAME AND ARTIST AND SOMEONE ELSE HAS TO TAKE *ONE WORD FROM THE PREVIOUS TITLE OR ARTIST* AND USE IT IN ANOTHER TITLE. jUST BE SURE TO HIGHLIGHT THE WORD YOU USED.

EG.

Hair of the Dog-Nazareth

Black DOG -Led Zepplin


----------



## kinderfeld

Welcome to the *Jungle*-Guns N' Roses


----------



## moongirl

Run for the *Roses* - Dan Fogelberg


----------



## suelandress

Born to *Run* bruce springstein


----------



## fordson major

* Born* Stubborn-Sepultura


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Born to be Wild - Steppenwolf


----------



## 4nTN

*Born* Crosseyed~The Grateful Dead


----------



## fordson major

*Crosseyed* And Painless-Talking Heads


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Jive *Talking* - Bee Gees


----------



## bugstabber

Wild Wild Life - *Talking* Heads


----------



## shaycool

*Life* in the fast lane-- Eagles


----------



## fordson major

*Life*'s Too Short To Love This Fast-Alabama


----------



## bugstabber

*LIFE'S* BEEN GOOD - Eagles


----------



## moongirl

*Good*bye Yellow Brick Road - Elton John


----------



## suelandress

the dirt *road * sawyer brown (?)


----------



## fordson major

A Place In *The Dirt*-Marilyn Manson


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Theme From A Summer Place - Percy Faith Orchestra .... (anyone else remember that movie?)


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Suddenly Last *Summer*- The Motels (nope)


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Blue* Motel* Room - Joni Mitchell


----------



## fordson major

Here In My* Room* - Incubus


----------



## Lynne

White *Room* - Cream


----------



## shaycool

In my *Room* -- Beach Boys


----------



## bugstabber

No Sleep Til Brooklyn - Beastie *Boys*


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Brooklyn* Roads - Neil Diamond


----------



## fordson major

Stay On These *Roads *- A Ha


----------



## moongirl

*Stay* in this Moment -- Trick Pony


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Trick* Of The Light - The Who


----------



## 4nTN

New *Pony* ~Bob Dylan


----------



## fordson major

. Brand *New* Day -sting


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Day Tripper - the Beatles


----------



## Lynne

*Day* Dream Believer - The Monkees


----------



## 4nTN

Keep your *Day * Job~The Grateful Dead


----------



## fordson major

Get A Haircut And Get A Real *Job*-George Thorogood


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

We Gotta *Get* Into Something *Real* - Frank Zappa


----------



## bugstabber

Get *REal* Paid - Beck


----------



## SteveD(TX)

We've Got to Get Out of This Place - the Animals


----------



## moongirl

I've *Got* You Babe - Sonny and Cher


----------



## fordson major

girls *got* rhythm- AC-DC


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I'm an Errand Girl for *Rhythm* - Diana Krall


----------



## fordson major

*Im *your toy-Elvis Costello


----------



## moongirl

Bringing Out The *Elvis* - Faith Hill


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Keeping The *Faith* - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## bugstabber

*Faith* - George Michael


----------



## vicker

Like We Never Loved At All- *Faith * Hill


----------



## NativeGurl

My Lovin'(You're *Never* Gonna Get It) -----En Vogue


----------



## fordson major

If you ever want *my lovin'*-sara evans


----------



## bugstabber

Stuck in the Middle With *You* - Steeler's wheel


----------



## harrisjnet

Dead Skunk In the *Middle* of the Road- Bobby Bare


----------



## vicker

:dance: Stuck In The Middle With You _Stealer's Wheel 
(Our wedding song) :dance: :dance:


----------



## misslinda

She Loves YOU - The Beatles


----------



## fordson major

Everybody *Loves* Somebody- Dean Martin


----------



## harrisjnet

Another *Somebody* done *somebody* wrong song-Charlie Rich


----------



## RedTartan

Deleted - Responded at the same time as above poster


----------



## bugstabber

The Lemon *Song* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## harrisjnet

*Song* Sung Blue-BJ Thomas


----------



## moongirl

*Blue* Bayou - Roy Orbison


----------



## fordson major

Louisiana *Bayou* - Dave Matthews Band


----------



## Bladesmith

ford major said:


> Louisiana *Bayou* - Dave Matthews Band



*Born* on the Bayou-Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## harrisjnet

*Born* to Be Wild-Steppin Wolf


----------



## fordson major

Walk On The *Wild* Side- Lou Reed


----------



## Lynne

*Walk* This Way - Areosmith


----------



## bugstabber

Over the Hills and Far A*way* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## RedTartan

Take My Breath Away - Berlin


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Locomotive *Breath* - Jethro Tull


----------



## harrisjnet

Bungle in the Jungle- *Jethro Tull*


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Run Through the *Jungle* - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## harrisjnet

*Jungle* Love- Steve Miller Band


----------



## fordson major

Concrete *Jungle*-Bob Marley


----------



## harrisjnet

*Concrete* Angel- Martina McBride


----------



## MoonShine

Angel Band ~ The Stanley Brothers


----------



## harrisjnet

I'm No *Angel* - Gregg Allman Band


----------



## fordson major

*I'm No* Stranger To The Rain - Keith Whitley


----------



## moongirl

Ain't *No* Way - Aretha Franklin


----------



## harrisjnet

*Ain't No* Getting Over You-Ronnie Milsap


----------



## fordson major

*getting *smaller- nine inch nails


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Getting Better - the Beatles


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

You *Better* You Bet - The Who


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Who Are You? - the Who


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Who*se Side *Are You* On? - Bette Midler


----------



## bugstabber

She Walks *On* Me - Hole


----------



## shaycool

Down *On* Me --Janice Joplin


----------



## Bladesmith

Turn it on, Turn it on Again~Genesis


----------



## RedTartan

Turn, Turn, Turn, (To EveryThing There is a Season) - The Byrds


----------



## Bladesmith

RedTartan said:


> Turn, Turn, Turn, (To EveryThing There is a Season) - The Byrds



Seasons in the Sun.

(I dunno who wrote/sung it, but they deserve to be shot.)


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Bladesmith said:


> Seasons in the Sun.
> 
> (I dunno who wrote/sung it, but they deserve to be shot.)


(Terry Jacks had a big 70's hit with it, but I don't know who wrote it or who else recorded it.)

Man For All *Seasons* - Bee Gees


----------



## bugstabber

Sharp Dressed *Man* - ZZTop


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

bugstabber said:


> Sharp Dressed *Man* - ZZTop


 (For years I thought they were singing "Shy best man")

Un*dressed* To Kill - Jethro Tull


----------



## bugstabber

Stairway *to* Heaven - Led zeppelin


----------



## harrisjnet

Knocking on *Heaven'*s Door-Bob Dylan


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Tears in Heaven - Eric Clapton


----------



## sammyd

*Tears* of a Clown-Smokey Robinson and the Miracles


----------



## harrisjnet

*Tears* on my Pillow- Little Anthony


----------



## fordson major

No More *Tears*-Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## harrisjnet

*No More* Mr. Nice Guy -Alice Cooper


----------



## SouthWesteader

Not Ready to Make *Nice* ~ Dixie Chicks :dance:


----------



## Bladesmith

Have a Nice *Day*-Bon Jovi


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Day Tripper - the Beatles


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Those Were* The** Day*s - Mary Hopkin


----------



## fordson major

Glory *Days* - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## blue8ewe

Glory to God in the Highest - by Mary Rose Jensen


----------



## moongirl

*GOD* GAVE ROCK 'N' ROLL *TO* YOU -Kiss


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I Love *Rock N' Roll* - Joan Jett And The Blackhearts


----------



## shaycool

*Rock 'n Roll* will never die -- ShaNaNa


----------



## harrisjnet

*Roll* on Eighteen Wheeler-Alabama


----------



## bugstabber

I'm *Eighteen* - Alice Cooper


----------



## harrisjnet

*I'm* Over You-Keith Whitley


----------



## NativeGurl

*Over* The Rainbow ------Judy Garland


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Over Under Sideways Down - the Yardbirds


----------



## NativeGurl

Get *Down* Woman-------CCR


----------



## SouthWesteader

Hang *Down* Your Head ~ The Freedom Toast :happy:


----------



## moongirl

You Go To My *Head* - Etta James


----------



## fordson major

thank *you* for sending me an angel-talking *head*s


----------



## harrisjnet

*Thank You* for Being My Friend-James Taylor


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*James* Dean - Eagles


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Sweet Baby James - James Taylor


----------



## LoveCountry

The KKK Took My *Baby* Away - Ramones


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Baby* Don't Run *Away* - George Harrison


----------



## fordson major

These Colours *Don't Run*-Iron Maiden


----------



## moongirl

*These* Eyes - The Quess Who


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I Only Have Eyes For You - the Flamingos


----------



## ROSEMAMA

> I Only Have Eyes For You - the Flamingos


*Only* the Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## fordson major

How Do You Get That* Lonely* / Blaine Larsen


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

No More Lonely *Nights* - Paul McCartney


----------



## shaycool

Lonely *Nights* --Scorpions


----------



## fordson major

Death Valley *Nights* -Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## NativeGurl

I Love The *Dead[B/]--------Alice Copper*


----------



## moongirl

*I Love * this Bar - Toby Keith


----------



## fordson major

Alabama Song (whiskey *Bar*)-The Doors


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Two *Doors* Down - Dolly Parton


----------



## Dec429

Here Without You - Three *Doors Down*


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Within *You Without You* - the Beatles


----------



## fordson major

With or *without you*-u2


----------



## NativeGurl

I'll Be Loving *You *-------New Kids On The Block


----------



## LoveCountry

*I'll* Hate *You* Better ----- Suicidal Tendencies


----------



## harrisjnet

*I'll* Take the Dirt Roads-Sawyer Brown


----------



## fordson major

*I'll Take* You Alive-Twisted Sister


----------



## bugstabber

Tired of *You* - Foo Fighters


----------



## moongirl

*You* Light Up My Life - Debby Boone


----------



## fordson major

Welcome To *My Life*-Simple Plan


----------



## shaycool

*Life* In The Fast Lane -- Eagles


----------



## bugstabber

Wild *Life* - John Waite


----------



## RedTartan

Walk on the Wild Side - Lou Reed


----------



## fordson major

*Walk On *Water - Aerosmith


----------



## harrisjnet

Old Black *Water*- Doobie Brothers


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Paint it Black - Rolling Stones


----------



## MELOC

*Black* Dog...Led Zeppelin


----------



## TC

Back in *Black* by ac/dc


----------



## fordson major

I Wont *Back* Down - Tom Petty


----------



## vicker

*Back* in Baby's Arms- Patsy Cline


----------



## shaycool

*Back* In The USSR--The Beatles


----------



## harrisjnet

*Back* in My Younger Days - Don Williams


----------



## ajharris

Maggie's Dream- *Don Williams*


----------



## bugstabber

*Dream*weaver - Gary Wright


----------



## 4nTN

Ballad of the Harp *Weaver* ~Johnny Cash


----------



## bugstabber

*Ballad* of Ben Gay - Ben Gay (Dr. Demento show)


----------



## moongirl

*Ballad* Of A Teenage Queen- Johnny Cash and The Tennessee Two


----------



## fordson major

*Teenage* Dirtbag-Wheatus


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Teenage Wasteland - the Who


----------



## fordson major

Letters From The *Wasteland *-Wallflowers


----------



## 4nTN

*Letter`s* From Home~Elvis Costello


----------



## MELOC

The *Letter*...The Box Tops


----------



## fordson major

*Letter*s From Home - John Michael Montgomery


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Love Letters in the Sand - Pat Boone


----------



## harrisjnet

*Love* Hurts - Nazareth


----------



## moongirl

Tainted *Love* - Soft Cell


----------



## fordson major

*Tainted *Obligation -REM


----------



## harrisjnet

Soul *Obligation* - Rascalz


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Little Bit of Soul - Music Explosion


----------



## harrisjnet

*Little Bit* More-Dr Hook


----------



## glidergurl03

*Little Bit*ty - Alan Jackson


----------



## bugstabber

Crazy *Little* Thing Called Love - Queen


----------



## shaycool

*Little* Queen --Heart


----------



## bugstabber

*Heart*breaker - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Heartbreak* Hotel - Elvis Presley


----------



## bugstabber

Veronica - *Elvis* Costello


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Bigger Than *Elvis* - Chicago


----------



## glidergurl03

*Bigger Than* The Beatles - Joe Diffie


----------



## fordson major

Some Girls Are *Bigger Than *Others-the smiths


----------



## moongirl

Good *Girls* Go to Heaven(Bad *Girls* go Everywhere) -Meatloaf


----------



## harrisjnet

Two Out of Three Ain't Bad -*Meatloaf*


----------



## bugstabber

Green-eyed Lady - Sugar*loaf*


----------



## harrisjnet

*Lady* in Red -Rod Stewart


----------



## fordson major

*lady* Of The Darkest Night-lee Aaron


----------



## moongirl

*Dark Lady* - Cher


----------



## doohap

*Dark* - Prince


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Dark Skies - Alison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Great Filling *Station* Holdup - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## doohap

Ramblin Wreck said:


> Great Filling *Station* Holdup - Jimmy Buffett


Ooops ... Aren't we were supposed to use words in the title, not in the artist's name?


----------



## Lynne

Any word or phrase will do as long as it is part of the post above. 

License To Chill â *Jimmy Buffett*


----------



## SteveD(TX)

From the original post for this thread: "yOU TYPE A SONG NAME AND ARTIST AND SOMEONE ELSE HAS TO TAKE ONE WORD FROM THE PREVIOUS TITLE OR ARTIST AND USE IT IN ANOTHER TITLE"

Remember "in another title". That means don't just simply list other songs by the same artist, which some here tend to do.

Oh yea,

Born *To * Run - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Run* For The Roses - Dan Fogelberg


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Sweet Child of Mine- Guns and *Roses*


----------



## harrisjnet

Mother and *Child* Reunion- Simon and Garfunkle


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Simple *Simon* Says - 1910 fruitgum company


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Me and Julio Down By The Schoolyard - Paul *Simon*


----------



## doohap

*Simon* - Lifehouse


----------



## Lynne

SteveD(TX) said:


> From the original post for this thread: "yOU TYPE A SONG NAME AND ARTIST AND SOMEONE ELSE HAS TO TAKE ONE WORD FROM THE PREVIOUS TITLE OR ARTIST AND USE IT IN ANOTHER TITLE"
> 
> Remember "in another title". That means don't just simply list other songs by the same artist, which some here tend to do.
> 
> Oh yea,
> 
> Born *To * Run - Bruce Springsteen


Hey! :flame: You talking 'bout me!  

Can you part of a word? Like this?

Our *House* - Crosby, Stills & Nash


----------



## bugstabber

*House* of the Rising Sun - the Animals


----------



## glidergurl03

Hanging By A Moment - Life*house*


----------



## SteveD(TX)

glider_gurl03 said:


> Hanging By A Moment - Life*house*


What part of "USE IT IN ANOTHER *TITLE*"  don't you understand? :nono: :nono: 

Since you so GRIEVOUSLY disobeyed the rules, your post is being IGNORED!!! :flame: So I will link to the previous song!!
:flame: 
Brick *House* - the Commodores


----------



## MELOC

glider_gurl03 said:


> Hanging By A Moment - Life*house*




Jack-*A*-Roe...grateful dead


----------



## moongirl

SteveD(TX) said:


> What part of "USE IT IN ANOTHER *TITLE*"  don't you understand? :nono: :nono:
> 
> Since you so GRIEVOUSLY disobeyed the rules, your post is being IGNORED!!! :flame: So I will link to the previous song!!
> :flame:
> Brick *House* - the Commodores




I STARTED THIS THREAD AND HAVE ABSOLUTELY NO PROBLEMS WITH HOW ANY ANYONE IS PLAYING... YOU ARE THE ONLY ONE THAT EVER HAS ANY SORT OF ISSUE.

IT IS A GAME.........FOR FUN!!!
PLEASE JUST GET A LIFE!!!


----------



## moongirl

*Jack* and Diane - John Cougar


----------



## SteveD(TX)

moongirl said:


> I STARTED THIS THREAD AND HAVE ABSOLUTELY NO PROBLEMS WITH HOW ANY ANYONE IS PLAYING... YOU ARE THE ONLY ONE THAT EVER HAS ANY SORT OF ISSUE.
> 
> IT IS A GAME.........FOR FUN!!!
> PLEASE JUST GET A LIFE!!!



:Bawling: Lighten up. I was making a joke. Duh


----------



## moongirl

Would believe that if this was the FIRST time you had done this.....but it is not. Just kept ignoring you before. You never sound as if it a "joke". Enough said.


----------



## SteveD(TX)

moongirl said:


> Would believe that if this was the FIRST time you had done this.....but it is not. Just kept ignoring you before. You never sound as if it a "joke". Enough said.


Facetious - google it.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Smackwater *Jack* - Carole King


----------



## harrisjnet

Hit the Road *Jack*-Ray Charles


----------



## bugstabber

*Hit* Me With Your Best Shot - Pat Benatar


----------



## moongirl

Boom Boom Out Go the Lights - *Pat* Travers Band


----------



## doohap

The Night The *Lights* Went Out In Georgia - Lynn Anderson


----------



## harrisjnet

*Night* Moves -Bob Seger


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Lonely is the *night*- Billy Squier


----------



## harrisjnet

Only the *Lonely*- Roy Orbison


----------



## fordson major

*The Only* Time-nine inch nails


----------



## shaycool

*Time* Pink Floyd


----------



## harrisjnet

*Time* In a Bottle- Jim Crose


----------



## moongirl

*Time* After *Time* - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## bugstabber

*Time*s Like These - Foo Fighters


----------



## fordson major

This *Time* Around-Cross Canadian Ragweed


----------



## moongirl

Till the Next *Time* - Trent Tomlinson


----------



## bugstabber

Does Anybody Really Know What *Time* It Is? - Chicago


----------



## fordson major

I Don't *Know* Officer-50 cent


----------



## doohap

*Don't* - Elvis Presley


----------



## bugstabber

Tears Before Bedtime - *Elvis* Costello


----------



## harrisjnet

*Tears* on My Pillow- Little Anthony and the Emperials


----------



## Lynne

Behind The *Tear* - Sonny James


----------



## MoonShine

There's A Tear In My Beer ~ Hank Williams


----------



## bugstabber

Lonely *Tear*drops - Michael Jackson


----------



## fordson major

*Lonely* Nights - Scorpions


----------



## moongirl

One of Those *Nights* - Trace Adkins


----------



## harrisjnet

Southern *Nights* - Glen Campbell


----------



## fordson major

* Southern* Hospitality-Ludacris


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Southern Man - Neil Young


----------



## harrisjnet

Solitary *Man* - Neil Diamond


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Diamond*s Are Forever - Shirley Bassey


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Diamond* Dogs - David Bowie


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Lucy in the Sky with *Diamond*s - the Beatles


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Diamonds* and Rust - Joan Baez


----------



## fordson major

Dirty *diamonds*- alice cooper


----------



## shaycool

*Diamond* Girl ---Seals & Crofts


----------



## kinderfeld

Living Dead *Girl*-Rob Zombie


----------



## bugstabber

Good *Girl*s Don't - the Knack


----------



## Bladesmith

bugstabber said:


> Good *Girl*s Don't - the Knack



*Don't* Fear the Reaper~Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## fordson major

*Fear* Of *The *Dark- iron maiden


----------



## bugstabber

*Dark* Secret - Matthew Sweet


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Sweet Emotion - Aerosmith


----------



## harrisjnet

Little Willie - *Sweet*


----------



## Dec429

Angel Flying Too Close To The Ground - *Willie* Nelson 

BTW, Happy Birthday Willie - April 30


----------



## MELOC

*Flying* High Again...Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Dec429

Too *High* To Fly - Dokken


----------



## harrisjnet

*Too* Much, *Too* Little, *Too* Late - Deneise Williams and Johnny Mathis


----------



## fordson major

*Little* Deuce Coupe - Beach Boys


----------



## moongirl

*Boys* of Summer - Don Henley


----------



## doohap

Where The *Boys* Are - Connie Francis (am I showing my age?)


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Boys - the Beatles


----------



## moongirl

I Know What *Boys* Like - The Waitresses(sp??)


----------



## harrisjnet

*I know* Where Love Lives -Hal Ketchum


----------



## MERRYMEDIC

*Where* were you when the world stopped turning--Alan Jackson


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Wheels Are *Turning* - America


----------



## moongirl

Watching the *Wheels* - John Lennon


----------



## shaycool

The Big *Wheel* -- Rush


----------



## bugstabber

Heart Like a *Wheel *- Linda Ronstadt


----------



## MELOC

The *Wheel*...Grateful Dead


----------



## moongirl

*Wheel* in the Sky - Journey


----------



## Bladesmith

moongirl said:


> *Wheel* in the Sky - Journey



Ghost Riders in the Sky~Various artists


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Sky Pilot - Eric Burdon and the Animals


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

We Signify- God is my Co-*Pilot *


----------



## harrisjnet

Thank *God* I'm a Country Boy - John Denver


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Wild In The *Country* - Elvis Presley


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Play that funky music - *Wild* Cherry


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Cherry*, *Cherry* - Neal Diamond


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Cherry* Bomb - John Mellancamp


----------



## moongirl

*Cherry* Pie - Warrant


----------



## shaycool

Black *Cherry* --Goldfrapp


----------



## bugstabber

*Black *Water - the Doobie Brothers


----------



## radiofish

Paint it, *Black* -- The Rolling Stones


----------



## MELOC

*Black* Peter...Grateful Dead


----------



## harrisjnet

Puff the Magic Dragon - *Peter,* Paul and Mary


----------



## moongirl

*Magic* Man - Heart


----------



## fordson major

Every Little Thing She Does Is *Magic * Police


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Do You Believe in Magic - Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Black *Magic* Woman- Santana


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

That Old Black *Magic* - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## bugstabber

A kind of *magic* - Queen


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Magic Carpet Ride - Steppenwolf


----------



## shaycool

This *Magic* Moment -- Lou Reed


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Moment*s Of Soft Persuasion - Peter, Paul & Mary


----------



## harrisjnet

Crystal Blue *Persuasion *- Tommy James and the Shondels


----------



## Lynne

Reuben *James* - Kenny Rogers


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Carolina On My Mind - *James* Taylor


----------



## Lynne

Leaving *On * A Jet Plane - Peter, Paul & Mary


----------



## MELOC

*Mary* had a little lamb...lowell mason


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Need *A Little* Taste Of Love - Doobie Brothers


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Little Bit of Soul - Music Explosion


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Waiting For The Next *Explosion* - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Waiting* on a friend- The Rolling Stones


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Stones* Of Years - Emerson, Lake & Palmer


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Reeling in the *years*- Steely Dan


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Still Crazy After All These *Years* - Paul Simon


----------



## shaycool

*Crazy* Patsy Cline


----------



## bugstabber

*Crazy* Little Thing Called Love - Queen


----------



## harrisjnet

*Queen* of the Silver Dollar- Dave and Sugar


----------



## moongirl

No *Sugar* Tonight - The Guess Who


----------



## fordson major

Pour Some *Sugar *On Me- Def Leppard.


----------



## shaycool

*Sugar*Sugar -- The Archies


----------



## MELOC

Brown *Sugar*...The Rolling Stones


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Brown* Eyed Girl -Van Morrison


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Little Girl - Syndicate of Sound


----------



## radiofish

Down On The Farm - *Little* Feat


----------



## shaycool

*Little* Sheba -- 38 Special


----------



## bugstabber

*Little* Girl Blue - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## harrisjnet

Go away *Little* Girl - Donnie Osmund


----------



## fordson major

Make The World *Go Away*-KITTY WELLS:


----------



## moongirl

You *Make* Me Wanna - Alice Cooper


----------



## harrisjnet

Go Ask *Alice*-Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Ask* Me Why - Beatles


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Please Please Me - the Beatles


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Please* Come Home For Christmas - Eagles


----------



## shaycool

*Please* Mr. Postman -- Beatles


----------



## radiofish

Spirit - *Mr.* Skin 

/ off of the 'Twelve Dreams of Dr. Sardonicus' CD


----------



## moongirl

Is It Love - *Mr.* Mister


----------



## harrisjnet

Love Hurts - Nazareth


----------



## bugstabber

*Love* to Love you Baby - Donna Summer


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Long Hot *Summer* Night - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Dec429

*Summer* Song - Joe Satriani


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Song* Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## moongirl

Dirty *Diamond*s - Alice Cooper


----------



## freeinalaska

*Dirty* Business - NRPS


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Cockamamie *Business* - George Harrison


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Takin' Care of Business - Bachman Turner Overdrive


----------



## bugstabber

What's Love Got to do With it - Tina *Turner*


----------



## harrisjnet

*Love* in the First Degree- Alabama


----------



## radiofish

*Love* Is A Good Thing - Sheryl Crow


----------



## Dec429

Be *Good* To Yourself - Journey


----------



## moongirl

Better *Be Good* To Me - Tina Turner


----------



## harrisjnet

*Me* and You-Alice Cooper


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Hello It's Me - Nazz


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Hello* Again- The Cars


----------



## moongirl

*Cars* - Gary Numan


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Fast *Car* - Tracy Chapman


----------



## radiofish

I'm In Love With My *Car* - Queen


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*I'm in love*- Mary Jane Blige


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Mary Jane*'s Last Dance - Tom Petty


----------



## freeinalaska

Queen *Jane* Approximately - Bob Dylan


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Lady Jane - Rolling Stones


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Lay, *Lady*, Lay - Bob Dylan


----------



## freeinalaska

To *Lay* Me Down - Grateful Dead


----------



## shaycool

*Lay* it on the Line -- Triumph


----------



## radiofish

*Lay* Your Body Down - The diVinyls


----------



## harrisjnet

*Lady* Lay Down - John Conley


----------



## bugstabber

*Lay* All Your Love On Me- ABBA


----------



## moongirl

For the Life of *Me* - The Wildflowers


----------



## fordson major

Bring Me To *Life*-Evanescence


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

You Send *Me* - Sam Cooke


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Just Like Me - Paul Revere and the Raiders


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Just Like* Yesterday - Bread


----------



## 4nTN

*Just* A Little Light~Grateful Dead


----------



## Wolf mom

Shine Your *Light* on Me - Roxette


----------



## harrisjnet

Midevil Woman -Electric *Light* Orchestra


----------



## shaycool

*Light* my fire -- The Doors


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Walk Out *The* Front *Door* - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## bugstabber

*Walk*ing After You - Foo Fighters


----------



## harrisjnet

*Walking After* Midnight - Patsey Cline


----------



## radiofish

*Walk* All Over You - AC/DC


----------



## fordson major

So Not* Over You* -* Simply Red*


----------



## moongirl

Almost *Over You* - Sheena Easton


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Almost* Saturday Night/Rockin' All *Over* The World - Georgia Satellites


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Saturday Night *Special- Lynard Syknard


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The Midnight *Special* - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Midnight Rider - Allman Brothers Band


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Blood *Brothers* - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Blood* and Roses- the Smithereens


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Sweet Child O' Mine - Guns N' *Roses*


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Sweet* Dreams Baby- Roy Orbison


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Your Wildest *Dreams* - Moody Blues


----------



## Lonni

*Dream* Weaver-Gary Wright


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Dream Lover - Bobby Darin


----------



## shaycool

*Dream* On -- Aerosmith


----------



## freeinalaska

Railroading *On* The Great Divide - New Lost City Ramblers'


----------



## kinderfeld

Landing *On * London-3 Doors Down


----------



## Bladesmith

kinderfeld said:


> Landing *On * London-3 Doors Down



Werewolves of London~ The late great, Warren Zevon


----------



## fordson major

*London* Bridge -Fergie


----------



## PyroDon

ford major said:


> *London* Bridge -Fergie


*Bridge* over troubled water (S&G)


----------



## moongirl

Under the *Bridge* - The Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## radiofish

*Under* My Wheels - Alice Cooper


----------



## moongirl

*Wheel* in the Sky - Journey


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Watching the *Wheel*s - John Lennon


----------



## harrisjnet

Spinning *Wheel* - The Who


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Pocket full of kryptonite - the *spin* doctors

(The who did not do spinning wheel btw, if I am not mistake, blood sweat and tears did)


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Hill Crest Farm said:


> (The who did not do spinning wheel btw, if I am not mistake, blood sweat and tears did)


 _Yeah, it was Blood, Sweat, and Tears. Saw them do a show live ... at Six Flags Over Georgia of all places!_

*Doctor* Robert - Beatles


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

I'm kind of a Who freak, I admit it.
Calling *Doctor *Love- Kiss


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Sweet Country *Calling* - The Hollies


----------



## radiofish

Going Up The *Country* - Canned Heat


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Thank God I'm a *Country* Boy- John Denver


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The Fish Cheer & I-Feel-Like-I'm-Fixin'-To-Die Rag - *Country* Joe and the Fish


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Out in the Country - Three Dog Night


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Black *Dog* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## freeinalaska

*Black* Throated Wind - Grateful Dead


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

The *wind* cries Mary- Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Against *The Wind* - Bob Seger


----------



## harrisjnet

Pizzin in *the Wind*- Jerry Jeff Walker


----------



## freeinalaska

Dreadful *Wind* And Rain - Traditional/Garcia-Grisman


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Who'll Stop The *Rain* - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## freeinalaska

*Stop* That Train - Peter Tosh


----------



## harrisjnet

*Stop* in the Name of Love-Dianna Ross and the Supremes


----------



## freeinalaska

You'll Find Her *Name* Written There - Old And In The Way


----------



## harrisjnet

*You'll* Accompany Me -Bob Seger


----------



## freeinalaska

Let *Me* Sing Your Blues Away- Grateful Dead


----------



## shaycool

*Me* and Bobby Mcgee -- Janice Joplin


----------



## radiofish

Crosseyed *And* Painless - Talking Heads


----------



## shaycool

*Crosseyed* Mary -- Jethro Tull


----------



## radiofish

Locomotive Breath - *Jethro Tull*


----------



## harrisjnet

*Locomotive*-Guns and Roses


----------



## fordson major

Bed Of Roses-Bon Jovi


----------



## harrisjnet

*Rose* Garden - Lynne Anderson


----------



## Wolf mom

Kiss from a *Rose* ~ Seal


----------



## moongirl

World Without Hereos -*Kiss*


----------



## fordson major

Eyes *Without* A Face-BILLY IDOL


----------



## Wolf mom

Ebony *Eyes* ~ The Everly Brothers


----------



## Jaclynne

These *Eyes* - The Guess Who


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Open My Eyes - Nazz


----------



## RedTartan

If I Close My Eyes Forever - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## shaycool

*Eyes* of Silver -- Doobie Brothers


----------



## radiofish

*Silver*, Blue, and Gold - Bad Company


----------



## bugstabber

Milk Cow *Blue*s - Willie Nelson


----------



## fordson major

How Do You *Milk* a *Cow *- Cledus T. Judd


----------



## radiofish

First ******* On The Internet - *Cledus T. Judd*


----------



## fordson major

My *Internet *Girl-AARON CARTER


----------



## moongirl

Why Do *Girl*s Love Horses - Adam and the Ants


----------



## shaycool

*Girl*s Girls Girls -- Motley Crue


----------



## harrisjnet

Some *Girls* Do - Sawyer Brown


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Brown* Eyed *Girl* - Van Morrison


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

The *Girl* Can't Help It- Little Richard


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The* Little* Old Lady From Pasadena - Beach Boys


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Dude Looks Like A Lady - Aerosmith


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Feels *Like* The First Time - Foreigner


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Time* in a bottle- Jim Croce


----------



## radiofish

Time Has Come Today - Chambers Brothers


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Come* on let's go- Richie Valens


----------



## shaycool

*Come* a little bit closer -- Marty Robbins


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Objects In The Rear View Mirror May Appear *Closer* Than They Are - Meat Loaf


----------



## radiofish

Paradise by The Dashboard Lights - *Meat Loaf*


----------



## bugstabber

Turn Your *Lights* On - Santana


----------



## Jaclynne

*Light* My Fire - The Doors


----------



## moongirl

*Fire* Down Below - Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Silver* and Gold - Burl Ives


----------



## Dec429

Silver Tongue and* Gold* Plated Lies - K.T. Oslin


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Lies - the Knickerbockers


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Sweet *Lies* - Usher


----------



## radiofish

Tellin' Me *Lies* - April Wine


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Kisses Sweeter Than *Wine* - Peter, Paul & Mary


----------



## fordson major

One Thousand *Kisses*-Avril Lavigne,


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Butterfly *Kisses* - Bob Carlisle


----------



## Farmer Dave

Candy *Kisses* - by George Morgan


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Candy* (Original Soundtrack) - The Byrds


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Candy* Man - Roy Orbison


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The *Man* Who Shot Liberty Valance - Gene Pitney


----------



## fordson major

Lady *Liberty* -Rancid -


----------



## shaycool

*Lady* Sings the Blues ~ Billie Holiday


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Tommy's *Holiday* Camp - The Who


----------



## freeinalaska

*Who* Makes The Moves? - The Dinosaurs


----------



## fordson major

*Who* Are You -The *Who*

sorry! couldn't resist!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Who* Loves The Sun - Velvet Underground


----------



## Dec429

Black Hole *Sun *- Sound Garden


----------



## bugstabber

*Black* Dog - Led Zeppelin


----------



## radiofish

*Black* Sabbath - *Black* Sabbath


----------



## moongirl

Back in *Black* - AC/DC


----------



## fordson major

I wont *back* down- Tom Petty


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Down* On The Corner - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Lynne

*Down* In The Boondocks â Billy Joe Royal


----------



## Farmer Dave

Goin' *Down* - Monkees


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I'm Down - the Beatles


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Down*town- Petula Clark


----------



## fordson major

Lewis And *Clark *- CW McCall


----------



## Farmer Dave

Yesterday when I was young - Roy *Clark*


----------



## Farmer Dave

All the *young* dudes - David Bowie


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Young Girl - Gary Puckett and the Union Gap


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Girl - The Beatles
(Farmer Dave - all the young dudes was mott the hoople silly)


----------



## Farmer Dave

Hill Crest Farm said:


> Girl - The Beatles
> (Farmer Dave - all the young dudes was mott the hoople silly)



"All the Young Dudes" is a song written by David Bowie, originally recorded and released as a single by Mott the Hoople in 1972.

OK, I am partly correct. Bowie wrote "All the young dudes" but Mott was who performed it.


----------



## Farmer Dave

My *Girl* - Temptations


----------



## freeinalaska

*Girl* On The Mountain - New Earth Mud


----------



## Dec429

Man On The Silver* Mountain* - Rainbow


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Silver* Threads and Golden Needles - Springfields


----------



## radiofish

For What It's Worth - Buffalo *Springfield* :hobbyhors


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Silver* Blue and Gold- Bad Company


----------



## freeinalaska

*Silver* Threads And Golden Needles - Janis Joplin

Also performed by Dolly Parton, Linda Ronstadt, Tammy Wynette, Ferlin Husky and The Grateful Dead.


----------



## radiofish

Summertime - *Janis Joplin*

trying to get back in synch with the theme......


----------



## freeinalaska

In The Summertime - Bob Dylan


----------



## Farmer Dave

Summertime, Summertime - Jamies


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Summertime* Blues- Eddie Cochran or the Who


----------



## freeinalaska

Subterranean Homesick *Blues* - Bob Dylan


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Mean Woman *Blues* - Elvis Presley


----------



## Farmer Dave

Lovesick *Blues* - Patsy Cline


----------



## freeinalaska

Never Trust A *Woman* - Grateful Dead


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Farmer Dave said:


> Lovesick *Blues* - Patsy Cline



Every Day I Have the Blues - B.B. King


----------



## fordson major

A *Woman*'s Heart - Chris De Burgh


----------



## Farmer Dave

American *Woman* - Guess Who


----------



## freeinalaska

*American* Popsicle - Rob Wasserman


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Popsicle* - Jan & Dean


----------



## freeinalaska

Ode For Billie *Dean* - Hot Tuna


----------



## shaycool

*Ode* to Billie Joe ~ Bobbie Gentry


----------



## freeinalaska

Cotton-Eyed *Joe* - Old And In The Way


----------



## fordson major

Big *Joe* Mufferaw -Stompin Tom conners


----------



## radiofish

Genius Of Love - *Tom Tom * Club an offshoot of the Talking Heads..


----------



## bugstabber

Hey *Joe* - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## harrisjnet

Walk away* Joe*- Trisha Yearwood


----------



## bugstabber

Happy Birthday, *Joe* Beam - Johnny Cash


----------



## moongirl

Are You *Happy* Baby - Dottie West


----------



## fordson major

*Are You* Experienced? -JIMI HENDRIX


----------



## harrisjnet

*You are* the Woman that I Always Dreamed of - Firefall


----------



## Farmer Dave

All You Have to do is *Dream* - Everly Bros.


----------



## Farmer Dave

Flowers On the Wall - Statler *Bros.*


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Dead *Flowers*- The Rolling Stones


----------



## fordson major

You Donât Bring Me *Flowers* -Barbra Streisand


----------



## Farmer Dave

*You Don't* Have to be a Baby to Cry - Caravelles


----------



## radiofish

Nobody Knows *You* When you're Down and Out - Derek And The Dominos


----------



## freeinalaska

*Nobody*'s Fault But Mine - Blind Willie Johnson


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

arrested for driving while *blind*- ZZ Top


----------



## freeinalaska

*While* My Guitar Gently Weeps - The Beatles


----------



## Farmer Dave

Play *Guitar* - John Cougar Mellencamp


----------



## freeinalaska

He Don't *Play* Nothin' But The Blues - Robben Ford and the Blue Line


----------



## fordson major

How Blue Can You Get [*The Blues*]-Rod Stewart


----------



## freeinalaska

*How* Mountain Girls Can Love - Ruby Rakes / John Denver


----------



## radiofish

*How* Many More Times - Led Zeppelin


----------



## freeinalaska

One *More* Saturday Night - Grateful Dead


----------



## shaycool

*One* ~ U2


----------



## freeinalaska

That's It For The Other *One* - Grateful Dead


----------



## harrisjnet

*One* Headlight- The Wallflowers


----------



## bugstabber

*One* by One - Foo fighters


----------



## radiofish

*One* (Is The Loneliest Number) - Three Dog Night


----------



## Jaclynne

Heartaches By The *Number* - Ray Price


----------



## MELOC

playing in *the* band...grateful dead


----------



## SteveD(TX)

We're an American Band - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## radiofish

*American* Pie - Don MacLean


----------



## moongirl

Three Chord Country and *American* Rock and Roll - Keith Anderson


----------



## fordson major

An *American* Hero -Mark Knopfler


----------



## Farmer Dave

*An American* in Paris - George Gershwin


----------



## moongirl

Free Man *in Paris* - Neil Diamond


----------



## Farmer Dave

I'm a *Man* - Yardbirds


----------



## Rory

*I* Will Find You - Clannad


----------



## harrisjnet

*Will You* Visit Me On Sundays - Merle Haggard


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Will You* Be Staying After Sunday - The Peppermint Rainbow


----------



## fordson major

I *Will* Remember *You*- Sarah McLachlan


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Remember* Then - Earls


----------



## radiofish

*Remember* (Walking In the Sand) - Aerosmith


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Walking* On Sunshine - Katrina and The Waves


----------



## freeinalaska

*Sunshine* Of Your Love - Cream


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Sunshine* Superman - Donovan


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Sunshine* -The Beach Boys


----------



## Farmer Dave

Ain't No *Sunshine* - Bill Withers


----------



## freeinalaska

*Ain't* No Bread In The Breadbox - Norton Buffalo


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Ain't* Misbehavin - Fats Waller


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Ain't* nobody's business if I do- Billie Holiday


----------



## freeinalaska

Dirty *Business* - New Riders Of The Purple Sage


----------



## Farmer Dave

Takin' Care Of *Business* - Bachman - Turner - Overdrive


----------



## freeinalaska

*Takin*g Maggie Home - Robert Hunter


----------



## Farmer Dave

Sweet *Home* Alabama - Lynyrd Skynrd


----------



## freeinalaska

The *Sweet* Sunny South - Jerry Garcia w/Dave Grisman


----------



## fordson major

On *The Sunny *Side Of The Street - Louis Armstrong


----------



## freeinalaska

Bright *Side Of The* Road - Van Morrison


----------



## shaycool

Thunder *Road* Bruce Springsteen


----------



## freeinalaska

Going Down The *Road* Feeling Bad - Grateful Dead


----------



## shaycool

Dead Skunk in the middle of the *Road* ~ Loudin Wainwright III


----------



## radiofish

*Middle Of The Road* - Pretenders


----------



## harrisjnet

*Middle* Aged Crazy - Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## fordson major

Drop Me In The *Middle*-Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## shaycool

Stuck in the *Middle* with you ~ Stealer's Wheel


----------



## harrisjnet

I wanna Bop *with You* Baby-Dan Seals


----------



## radiofish

*I* Want *You* To Want Me - Cheap Trick


----------



## bugstabber

All* I *really Want - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Jaclynne

*I* Made A Lovers Prayer - Gillian Welch


----------



## MELOC

feel like* A* stranger...grateful dead


----------



## radiofish

*Feel Like A* Number- Bob Seger and The Silver Bullet Band


----------



## MELOC

just *like * tom thumb's blues...grateful dead


----------



## moongirl

*Just* Another Day in Paradise - Phil Vassar


----------



## fordson major

Amish *Paradise*-Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## shaycool

Another Day in *Paradise* ~ Phil Collins


----------



## harrisjnet

*Another* Saturday Night - James Taylor


----------



## radiofish

*Another* One Bites The Dust - Queen


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Dust* in *the* wind - Kansas


----------



## Jaclynne

The *Wind* - Cat Stevens


----------



## harrisjnet

*Cat*'s in the Cradle-Harry Chapin


----------



## radiofish

*In The* Evening - Led Zeppelin


----------



## fordson major

A Day *In The* Life - Beatles


----------



## shaycool

I'm *in the* Mood for Love ~ Rod Stewart


----------



## Jaclynne

In A Sentimental *Mood* - Duke Elington


----------



## fordson major

*Sentimental *Journey - Doris Day


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Journey* to the Center of the Mind - Amboy Dukes


----------



## bugstabber

After the Fall - *Journey*


----------



## Farmer Dave

*After the* Gold Rush - Neil Young


----------



## fordson major

Time *After* Time - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Time* of the Season - Zombies


----------



## bugstabber

More Human Than Human - White *Zombie*


----------



## Farmer Dave

*More* Today *Than* Yesterday - Spiral Staircase


----------



## fordson major

that was *yesterday*-foreigner


----------



## Farmer Dave

The Eggplant *That* Ate Chicago - Dr. West's Medicine Show and Junk Band


----------



## Jaclynne

Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is - *Chicago*


----------



## radiofish

*Time* In A Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## moongirl

The *Bottle* - Trent Tomlinson


----------



## shaycool

*Bottle* of Red Wine ~ Eric Clapton


----------



## fordson major

Dust On The *Bottle *- David Lee Murphy


----------



## bugstabber

*Dust* in the Wind - Kansas


----------



## fordson major

blowin *in the wind*-Bob Dylan


----------



## Dec429

*Wind*s Of Change - Jefferson Starship


----------



## shaycool

*Wind* of Change ~ Scorpions


----------



## radiofish

A *Change* Would Do You Good - Sheryl Crow


----------



## moongirl

Cool *Change* - The Little River Band


----------



## fordson major

A Real* Cool* Time- RAMONES


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Time* Has Come Today - Chambers Brothers


----------



## fordson major

Feel Good *Time*-Pink


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Pink* Shoe Laces - Dodie Stevens


----------



## harrisjnet

*Pink* - Aerosmith


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Pink* Houses - John Cougar Mellencamp


----------



## bugstabber

Our *House* - Madness


----------



## radiofish

*House* Of The Rising Sun - The Animals


----------



## Jaclynne

Here Comes The *Sun* - The Beatles


----------



## radiofish

*Here Comes* My Girl - The Pixies


----------



## fordson major

*Here* She *Comes *Now - Velvet Underground


----------



## moongirl

*She* Talks to Angels - The Black Crowes


----------



## fordson major

Must Have Been *Angels*- Kristy Starling


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Angel* - Aerosmith


----------



## shaycool

*Angel* Flying to Close to the Ground ~ Willie Nelson


----------



## fordson major

Seven Spanish *Angel*s - Willie Nelson


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Spanish* Eyes - Willie Nelson


----------



## fordson major

*Spanish *Train-Chris De Burgh -


----------



## Farmer Dave

Hellbound *Train* - Savoy Brown


----------



## shaycool

*Train* Train ~ Blackfoot


----------



## Farmer Dave

Peace *Train* - Cat Stevens


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Train* in Vain- The Clash


----------



## Lynne

Drops Of Jupiter - Train


----------



## MELOC

jupiter's child...steppenwolf


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Child* of the Universe - Byrds


----------



## Lynne

Sweet *Child * Of Mine - Guns N Roses


----------



## Farmer Dave

Voodoo *Child* - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Mother and Child Reunion - Paul Simon


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Mother* - John Lennon


----------



## radiofish

*Mother* - Pink Floyd


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Mother* Mother -Tracy Bonham


----------



## Farmer Dave

Your *Mother* Should Know - Beatles


----------



## radiofish

You Oughta *Know* - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Farmer Dave

*You* Are So Beautiful - Joe Cocker


----------



## fordson major

A Love *So Beautiful *- Roy Orbison


----------



## Farmer Dave

White Bird - It's a *Beautiful* Day


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

America The *Beautiful* - Neil Young


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Beautiful Day* -U2


----------



## Farmer Dave

A *Day* in the Life - Beatles


----------



## fordson major

Bring Me To *Life*-Evanescence


----------



## Lynne

*Life* In The Fast lane - Eagles


----------



## shaycool

That's *Life* ~ Frank Sinatra


----------



## radiofish

*That's* All - Genesis


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

It Takes *All* Kinds To Make A World - Roger Miller


----------



## radiofish

Joy *To* The *World* - Three Dog Night


----------



## bugstabber

Make *the World* go Away - Eddie Arnold


----------



## harrisjnet

*Make* it with You -Bread


----------



## fordson major

Here *With*out *You*-Nickelback -


----------



## MELOC

i will take *you * home...grateful dead


----------



## radiofish

*Home* - Sheryl Crow


----------



## moongirl

Let Me Take You *Home* Tonight - Boston


----------



## fordson major

Let Me Take You Dancin'-bryan Adams


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Dancin*g Queen - ABBA


----------



## bugstabber

You MaKe Me Feel Like *Dancing* - Leo Sayer


----------



## fordson major

Line *dancing* Fool-peter Cross


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Dancing* In The Street - Van Halen


----------



## fordson major

A Nightmare On My *Street*-Will Smith


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Dark end of the *street* -Ry Cooder


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Dark* Side of the Moon - Pink Floyd


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Blue *Moon* of Kentucky - Pasty Cline


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Blue Moon* - Marcels


----------



## fordson major

Man On The *Moon *- REM


----------



## Farmer Dave

Get Out and Get Under *the Moon* - Annette Hanshaw


----------



## radiofish

Bad *Moon* Rising - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Bad* Boy - Gloria Estefan


----------



## fordson major

goodbye And good riddance to *bad* luck-AC/DC


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Born Under A *Bad* Sign - Cream


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Born* to be Wild - Steppenwolf


----------



## radiofish

*Wild* Thing - Joan Jett And The Blackhearts


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Wild One - Bobby Rydell


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Wild* Child - Doors


----------



## fordson major

God Bless The *Child*-Shania Twain


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Mother And *Child* Reunion - Paul Simon


----------



## shaycool

Sweet *Child* O' Mine ~ Guns N' Roses


----------



## harrisjnet

Mama Liked the *Roses*- Elvis Presley


----------



## moongirl

*Mama* Loved Papa - Garth Brooks


----------



## harrisjnet

*Papa* was a Rolling Stone-Temptations


----------



## fordson major

Never *Again* -Nickelback


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

You *Never* Give Me Your Money - Beatles


----------



## radiofish

*Never* Say *Never* - Romeo Void


----------



## harrisjnet

Rodeo *Romeo* -Joe Stampley and Moe Bandy


----------



## bugstabber

Down *Rodeo* - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## harrisjnet

Lay *Down *Beside Me- Don Williams


----------



## Dec429

*Lay* Down Sally - Eric Clapton


----------



## Jaclynne

Long Tall *Sally* - Beatles


----------



## radiofish

So *Long* - Pat Benatar


----------



## moongirl

The *Long* and Winding Road - The Beatles


----------



## Farmer Dave

Ladies Of The *Road* - King Crimson


----------



## harrisjnet

King of *the Road* - Roger Miller


----------



## moongirl

Let's Live Together - *The Road* Apples


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Let's Live* for Today - Grass Roots


----------



## moongirl

*Let's * Spend the Night Together - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Farmer Dave

Happy *Together* - Turtles


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Come *Together* - Beatles


----------



## Farmer Dave

All *Together* Now - Beatles


----------



## fordson major

Get It *Together*-Beastie Boys


----------



## radiofish

Jump On *It* - Montrose


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Jump *- Van Halen


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Chevy *Van* - Sammy Johns


----------



## Farmer Dave

Uncle *Johns* Band - Grateful Dead


----------



## fordson major

- Men Called *Uncle*-Elvis Costello


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Uncle* Lijah - Black Oak Arkansas


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Mary Queen Of *Arkansas* - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Mary* In The Morning - Al Martino


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Meet Me In The *Morning* - Bob Dylan


----------



## harrisjnet

*Meet Me in* Montana - Dan Seals and Marie Osmond


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Meet in *the middle- Diamond Rio


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Meet* Me In St Louis - Judy Garland


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Judy* in the Sky with Glasses - Wierd Al Yankovic


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Judy In* Disguise (with glasses) - John Fred And His Playboy Band


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Farmer Dave said:


> *Judy In* Disguise (with glasses) - John Fred And His Playboy Band


(Now I think I screwed up. I'm not sure now if Wierd Al ever did Judy in the sky/disguise! My bad...memory that is!)


----------



## Farmer Dave

Ramblin Wreck said:


> (Now I think I screwed up. I'm not sure now if Wierd Al ever did Judy in the sky/disguise! My bad...memory that is!)


I believe your getting it confused with the Beatles song "Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds" I can relate to the memory thing.


----------



## fordson major

Devil In *Disguise* - Elvis Presley

i think this follows u guys! 
wierd al did do lucy in disguise as well.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Devil* Went Down To Georgia - Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## shaycool

*Devil* With a Blue Dress On ~ Mitch Ryder & The Detroit Wheels


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Sugar Blue -- Jeff Finlin


----------



## fordson major

Pour Some *Sugar* On Me - Def Leppard


----------



## harrisjnet

*Pour* Out the Rain - Buddy Jewel


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Who'll Stop The *Rain* - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## bugstabber

I Wish it Would *Rain* Down - PHil Collins


----------



## radiofish

*I Wish* You Wouldn't Say That - Talking Heads


----------



## Wolf mom

Tonight I'll Be Staying Here With *You* ~ Bob Dylan


----------



## fordson major

* Tonight, Tonight *-Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## radiofish

*Tonight* She Comes - The Cars


----------



## moongirl

*Tonight*'s the Night - Rod Stewart


----------



## fordson major

Sunglasses At *Night*-Corey Heart


----------



## Farmer Dave

The *Night* Hank Williams Came To Town - Johnny Cash


----------



## harrisjnet

*Hank Williams*, You Wrote My Life- Mo Bandy


----------



## Farmer Dave

*My Life* - Iris DeMent


----------



## Lynne

It's *My Life* - Bon Jovi


----------



## fordson major

*MY LIFE *IS GOOD-randy newman


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Tell me something *good*- Rufus and Chaka Khan


----------



## fordson major

Grandpa (*Tell Me* 'Bout The Good Old Days) - The Judds


----------



## Farmer Dave

Those Lazy Hazy Crazy *Days* of Summer - Nat King Cole


----------



## shaycool

The Boys of *Summer* Don Henley


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Summer* In The City - The Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## fordson major

Hot *In The City*-BILLY IDOL


----------



## Farmer Dave

Hot Fun *in the* Summertime - Sly and the Family Stone


----------



## radiofish

*Hot, Hot, Hot* - Buster Poindexter


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Hot* Rod Lincoln - Commander Cody


----------



## radiofish

*Hot* Legs - Rod Stewart


----------



## shaycool

*Hot* Pants ~ James Brown


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Legs - ZZ Top


----------



## fordson major

Death On Two* Legs *- Queen


----------



## bugstabber

Dance Yourself to *Death* - Alice Cooper


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Alice'*s Restaurant - Arlo Guthrie


----------



## bugstabber

Man in the Box - *Alice* in Chains


----------



## MELOC

*box* of rain...grateful dead


----------



## radiofish

Juke *Box* Music - The Kinks


----------



## MELOC

the *music* never stopped...grateful dead


----------



## radiofish

*Never* Tear Us Apart - Inxs


----------



## harrisjnet

Till a *Tear* Becomes a Rose- Kieth Whitley


----------



## moongirl

The *Rose* - Bette Midler


----------



## fordson major

Every *Rose* Has Its Thorn - Poison


----------



## Farmer Dave

Come On Down to My Boat - *Every* Mother's Son


----------



## fordson major

Don`t Rock *my Boat*-Bob Marley -


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Rock* The *Boat* - Hues Corporation


----------



## fordson major

Since you joined the *corporation*-hello the band


----------



## Farmer Dave

The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down - The *Band*


----------



## MELOC

*since* i've been lovin you...led zeppelin


----------



## SteveD(TX)

He Stopped Lovin' Her Today - George Jones


----------



## Jaclynne

What A Day For A Daydream - *Lovin* Spoonful


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Daydream* Believer - Monkees


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Obviously Five *Believer*s - Bob Dylan


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I'm a Believer - the Monkees


----------



## fordson major

sorry ramblin!! just looked at steves!


*I'M A* BOY-the who


----------



## shaycool

*Who*'s zoomin *Who* ~ Aretha Franklin


----------



## harrisjnet

*Who's* Cheating *Who* - Alan Jackson or Charli McClain


----------



## radiofish

*Who* Are You - The *Who*


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Who Do You Love - George Thorogood and the Destroyers


----------



## harrisjnet

*Do You Love* as Good as You Look-Bellamy Brothers


----------



## MELOC

*love* gun...kiss


----------



## moongirl

Lawyers,*Gun*s and Money - Warren Zevon


----------



## fordson major

*Money* For Nothing - Dire Straits


----------



## radiofish

*Money, Money* - Billy Idol


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Money* - Pink Floyd


----------



## MELOC

shine on you crazy diamond...*pink floyd*


----------



## harrisjnet

*Crazy*-Patsey Cline


----------



## fordson major

Butterfly-*CRAZY* TOWN


----------



## Jaclynne

Down*town* - Petula Clark


----------



## MELOC

Mississippi Half-Step Up*town* Toodleloo...grateful dead


----------



## fordson major

My Head's In *Mississippi* Â»Zz Top


----------



## shaycool

*Mississippi* Queen ~ Mountain


----------



## Jaclynne

Feed Jake - Pirates of the *Mississippi*


----------



## Farmer Dave

Miss *the Mississippi* and You - Arlo Guthrie


----------



## harrisjnet

Roll On *Mississippi*- Charlie Pride


----------



## SouthWesteader

Lead *On* - George Strait


----------



## fordson major

Good Morning, *George*-Veggie Tales -


----------



## harrisjnet

Two Story House- *George* Jones


----------



## radiofish

Our *House* - Madness


----------



## shaycool

*House* of the Rising Sun ~ The Animals


----------



## radiofish

Ain't Nothing But A *House* Party - J. Geils Band


----------



## AR Cattails

*Ain't* No Thang - Toby Keith


----------



## radiofish

*Ain't No* Sunshine - Bill Withers


----------



## Jaclynne

*Ain't * That Loving You - Lou Rawls


----------



## moongirl

*Ain't That* Peculiar - Marvin Gaye


----------



## MELOC

i heard it through the grapevine...*marvin gaye*


----------



## Lynne

Walk *Through* This World With Me â Loretta Lynn


----------



## radiofish

*Walk* Like A Man - Frankie Valli And The Four Seasons


----------



## MELOC

*walk* like an egyptian...the bangles


lol... [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeBZDlnj9zo[/ame]


----------



## harrisjnet

*Walk* Through this World with Me-Jim Reeves


----------



## moongirl

Spiders and Snakes - *Jim* Stafford


----------



## fordson major

*Spiders *- System Of A Down


----------



## shaycool

Sunday Morning Coming *Down* ~ Johnny Cash


----------



## fordson major

Raining On *Sunday*-Keith Urban

for those of you who need it, may you get enough this fine rainy day!


----------



## harrisjnet

*Sunday* in the South - Shenandoah


----------



## ajharris

Song of the *South* - Alabama


----------



## radiofish

*Song* Remains *The* Same - Led Zeppelin


----------



## harrisjnet

*Same* Old Song and Dance- Aerosmith


----------



## shaycool

Still the*Same* ~ Bob Seger


----------



## radiofish

Turn *The* Page - *Bob Seger* And The Silver Bullet Band


----------



## Jaclynne

Blind Love - *Bob Seger*


----------



## moongirl

Dr. Feelgood (*Love* is a Serious Business ) - Aretha Franklin


----------



## fordson major

It's Not That *Serious* - Jennifer Lopez


----------



## shaycool

Are You *Serious* ~ Gwen Stefani


----------



## radiofish

*Are You* Experenced - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## fordson major

To Where *You Are* - Josh Groban


----------



## radiofish

*You Are* What *You* Is - Frank Zappa


----------



## moongirl

Who Do *You* Think *You Are* - Sass Jordan


----------



## MELOC

*who are you*...the *who*


----------



## moongirl

*Who*'s Bed Have Your Boots Been under - Shania Twain


----------



## harrisjnet

The *Bed* You Made For Me - Highway 101


----------



## shaycool

The *Bed* ~ Gretchen Wilson


----------



## fordson major

- Sleeping in the Devil's *Bed*-Daniel Lanois


----------



## AR Cattails

*Bed* of Roses - Bon Jovi


----------



## harrisjnet

Sweet Child *Of *Mine- Guns and *Roses*


----------



## fordson major

Ballroom Blitz -The *Sweet*


----------



## radiofish

*Sweet* Lil' Sister - Bad Company


----------



## moongirl

You Give Love a *Bad* Name - Bon Jovi


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Born Under *A Bad* Sign - Cream


----------



## radiofish

Over, *Under*, Sideways, Down - The Yardbirds


----------



## MELOC

don't bring me *down*...electric light orchestra


----------



## harrisjnet

*Don't* Go Near the Water- Sammy Kershaw


----------



## Jaclynne

One Monkey *Don't* Stop *The* Train - Gillian Welch


----------



## radiofish

*Monkey* Island - J. Geils band


----------



## misslinda

Centerfold - J. Geils Band


----------



## moongirl

The Weight - The *Band*


----------



## fordson major

Carry That *Weight *- The Beatles


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Carry* On Regardless - Van Morrison


----------



## radiofish

*Carry On* My Wayward Son - Kansas


----------



## fordson major

The *Wayward *Wind - Patsy Cline


----------



## shaycool

*Wind* of Change ~ Scorpions


----------



## freeinalaska

Gonna *Change* My Way Of Thinking - Bob Dylan


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Loose *Change* - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## harrisjnet

*Change* of Habit- Elvis Presley


----------



## shaycool

*Change* the World ~ Eric Clapton


----------



## bugstabber

Bleed American - Jimmy Eat *World*


----------



## fordson major

Let It *bleed*-rolling Stones


----------



## Jaclynne

On The Cover Of *Rolling Stone* - Dr Hook


----------



## bugstabber

*Cover* Me - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## harrisjnet

*Cover* of the Rolling Stone - Dr. Hook


----------



## radiofish

Papa Was a *Rolling Stone* - The Temptations


----------



## harrisjnet

I *Was* Country When Country Wasn't Cool- Barbara Mandrell


----------



## MELOC

in a big *country*...big *country*


----------



## Jaclynne

Castles *In* The Air - Don McLean


----------



## moongirl

*In The Air* - Genesis


----------



## fordson major

I just died in your arms tonight -*air* supply


----------



## harrisjnet

*I just* Called to say I Love You - Lionel Richie


----------



## fordson major

Crazy Little Thing *Called* Love- Queen


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Crazy- Patsy Cline


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Still *Crazy* After All These Years - Paul Simon


----------



## radiofish

*Crazy* - Aerosmith


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Crazy* legs - Gene Vincent


----------



## AR Cattails

Hot *Legs* - Rod Stewart


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Hot* Rod Heart - John Fogarty


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Piece of My Heart - Janis Joplin


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

One *Piece* At A Time - Johnny Cash


----------



## shaycool

*Piece*s of eight ~ Styx


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I Fall To *Pieces* - Patsy Cline


----------



## radiofish

*I* Want You *To* Want Me - Cheap Trick


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Within *You* Without *You* - Beatles _(Can you believe that Sgt. Peppers Lonely Hearts Club Band is 40 years old!)_


----------



## Jaclynne

Baby, I'm A Want *You* - Bread


----------



## radiofish

Won't *You* Try Saturday Afternoon - Jefferson Airplane (_RW - 40 years plus for the Jefferson Airplane also!!_)


----------



## harrisjnet

Love in the Hot *Afternoon*- Gary Stewart


----------



## AR Cattails

You Look Good *In* My Shirt - Keith Urban


----------



## radiofish

*In* Your Room - The Bangles


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

White *Room* - Cream


----------



## harrisjnet

In My *Room*-Beach Boys


----------



## radiofish

Candy's *Room* - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Jaclynne

Hard *Candy* Christmas - Dolly Parton


----------



## moongirl

I Want *Candy* - Bow Wow Wow


----------



## fordson major

* Candy* Shop-50 Cent


----------



## harrisjnet

*Candy* Kisses- Jim Reeves


----------



## AR Cattails

The *Candy*man Can - Sammy Davis Jr.


----------



## fordson major

I* can* do better -Avril Lavigne


----------



## Jaclynne

*Better* Life - Keith Urban


----------



## radiofish

You *Better* You Bet - The Who


----------



## fordson major

What *You* *Bet *- BB King


----------



## BUDSMOM

you are the sunshine of my life


----------



## shaycool

*Sunshine* of your Love ~ Cream


----------



## AR Cattails

Good Morning *Sunshine* - Aqua


----------



## fordson major

*GOOD MORNING*-Debbie Reynolds, Gene Kelly & Donald O'Connor -


----------



## radiofish

*Good Morning* Little Schoolgirl - The Yardbirds


----------



## harrisjnet

*Morning* Desire- Kenny Rogers


----------



## Jaclynne

The *Morning* After - Maureen McGovern


----------



## radiofish

Der Kommisar - *After The* Fire


----------



## moongirl

*After the* Loving - Englebert Humperdinck


----------



## fordson major

I hate myself for *loving* you -joan jett


----------



## harrisjnet

That's as Close as I'll Get to* Loving You*- Aaron Tippen


----------



## Wolf mom

I Want *You* ~ Bob Dylan


----------



## fordson major

*I Want *You *To* Want Me - Cheap Trick


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Trick* Of The Light - The Who


----------



## radiofish

*Light* My Fire - The Doors


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Fire* on the mountain- the grateful dead


----------



## BUDSMOM

mountain of love


----------



## Jaclynne

Go Rest High On The *Mountain* - Vince Gill


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Let's Get *High* - Lenny Kravitz


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

back in the *high* life- Steve Winwood


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Back* Against The Wall - The Alan Parson Project


----------



## radiofish

Another Brick In *The Wall* - Pink Floyd


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Sink The *Pink* - AC/DC


----------



## radiofish

*Pink* - Aerosmith


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Pink* Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## AR Cattails

Daddy Never Was The *Cadillac* Kind - Confederate Railroad


----------



## fordson major

Long White *Cadillac* Dwight Yoakam


----------



## shaycool

*Cadillac* Ranch ~ Bruce Springsteen


----------



## harrisjnet

I Love My *Ranch*o Grande - Freddy Fender


----------



## fordson major

*I Love* America - Alice Cooper


----------



## bugstabber

*Love* Stinks - J. Geils Band


----------



## Dec429

Centerfold -*J. Geils Band*


----------



## radiofish

*Band* On The Run - Wings


----------



## Jaclynne

Take The Money And *Run* - Steve Miller Band


----------



## radiofish

*Take The* Long Way Home - Supertramp


----------



## moongirl

*Take* This Job and Shove It - Johnny Paycheck


----------



## shaycool

*Take* it on the Run ~ Reo Speedwagon


----------



## fordson major

*Take It* To The Limit - Eagles


----------



## AR Cattails

*Take* The Keys To My Heart - Garth Brooks


----------



## fordson major

Unchain *My Heart* - Joe Cocker


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Heart Full of Soul - the Yardbirds


----------



## Jaclynne

*Heart* Of Gold - Neil Young


----------



## Dec429

All That Glitters, Is Not *Gold* - Dan Seals


----------



## Jaclynne

Bop With Ya Baby - *Dan Seals*


----------



## fordson major

Who Loves* Ya Baby*? Debbie Gibson


----------



## Jaclynne

*Who*'s Your Daddy - Toby Keith


----------



## Dec429

Oh* Daddy* - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## shaycool

*Daddy* Sang Bass ~ Johnny Cash


----------



## Dec429

You* Sang* To Me - Marc Anthony


----------



## radiofish

*You* Shook *Me* All Night Long - AC/DC


----------



## fordson major

It Takes *Me All Night Long *- Cal Smith


----------



## harrisjnet

The *Night* Chicago Died - Paper Lace


----------



## AR Cattails

*Paper* Roses - Marie Osmond


----------



## shaycool

*Paper* In Fire ~ John Mellencamp


----------



## radiofish

*Fire* and Ice - Pat Benatar


----------



## MELOC

cold rain *and* snow...grateful dead


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Rain*y Day Women - Bob Dylan


----------



## AR Cattails

Live to Love Another *Day* - Keith Urban


----------



## radiofish

*Another* One Bites The Dust - Queen


----------



## bugstabber

*Dust* in the Wind - Kansas


----------



## Dec429

All I Wanted - *Kansas*


----------



## Farmer Dave

*All I* Really Want To Do - Bob Dylan


----------



## radiofish

*I Really* Like You - Melissa Etheridge


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*You Really* Got Me - the Kinks


----------



## Jaclynne

I *Got* You Babe - Sonny and Cher


----------



## radiofish

*I Got * A Rock And Roll Heart - Eric Clapton


----------



## Jaclynne

*I* Can Help - Billy Swan


----------



## radiofish

*I* Wanna Be Sedated - The Ramones


----------



## harrisjnet

I *Wanna* Go Home With The Armadillo- Jerry Jeff Walker


----------



## shaycool

I Just *Wanna* Make Love to You ~ April Wine


----------



## fordson major

Learning *to Make Love to You*-AIR SUPPLY


----------



## bugstabber

Get Down *Make Love* - Queen


----------



## Jaclynne

*Make* Me A Pallet On Your Floor - Gillian Welch


----------



## moongirl

I Can't *Make* You Love *Me* - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## Dec429

Say You *Love* Me - Jennifer Holliday


----------



## fordson major

Just To Hear You Say That *You Love Me*-Faith Hill


----------



## radiofish

*Love* Shack - The B-52's


----------



## Dec429

Sugar *Shack* - The Archies


----------



## bugstabber

*Sugar* High - Coyote Shivers


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Sugar* Mountain - Neil Young


----------



## Jaclynne

*Sugar* Pie, Honey Bunch (Can't Help Myself) - Four Tops/Temptations




Just curious, do the rest of you have to stop and sing these songs when you name them, or is that just me? Halo


----------



## harrisjnet

*Honey*-Bobby Goldsboro


----------



## AR Cattails

All the *Gold* in California - The Gatlin Brothers


----------



## fordson major

HaloHead said:


> *Sugar* Pie, Honey Bunch (Can't Help Myself) - Four Tops/Temptations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, do the rest of you have to stop and sing these songs when you name them, or is that just me? Halo


brings a lot of them to mind, singing though? mine would chase the sun away!
fields of *gold*- Sting


----------



## harrisjnet

Everything that Glitters is not *Gold* - Dan Seals


----------



## shaycool

Heart of *Gold* ~ Neil Young


----------



## harrisjnet

Crazy On You- *Heart*


----------



## bugstabber

*You* Oughtta Know - Alannis Morissette


----------



## harrisjnet

*You* and Me - Alice Cooper


----------



## radiofish

*You* Can Go To Hell - *Alice Cooper*



HaloHead, I have to play the songs on the Big Stereo at a window rattling volume!!!!


----------



## moongirl

Welcome to *Hell* - Trace Adkins


----------



## Jaclynne

*Welcome* To My World - Jim Reeves


----------



## radiofish

*Welcome To* The Jungle - Guns N Roses


----------



## fordson major

Concrete *Jungle *- Wu-Tang Clan


----------



## MELOC

bungle in the jungle...jethro tull


----------



## harrisjnet

*Jungle* Love - Steve Miller band


----------



## Jaclynne

And I *Love* You So - Don McClean


----------



## AR Cattails

*I* Told *You So* - Keith Urban


----------



## Jaclynne

Momma *Told* Me Not To Come - Three Dog Night


----------



## radiofish

My Guitar Wants *To* Kill Your *Momma* - Dwezil Zappa 


(_and Frank Zappa did a version also_)


----------



## moongirl

Valley Girl - Moon Unit *Zappa*


----------



## fordson major

Harvest *Moon* - Neil Young


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Young* Blood - Carl Wilson


----------



## AR Cattails

*Young* Girl, Get Out of My Mind - Gary Puckett and the Union Gap


----------



## SteveD(TX)

You're Gonna Lose That Girl - the Beatles


----------



## fordson major

*You're Gonna* Make Me Lonesome When You Go, - Bob Dylan


----------



## radiofish

Baby Please Don't *Go* - The Yardbirds


----------



## Jaclynne

*Baby Don't* Get Hooked On Me - Mac Davis


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Hooked* On Love - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## doohap

*On* And On - Stephen Bishop


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*On And On And On* - ABBA


----------



## doohap

*And* I Love Her - The Beatles


----------



## fordson major

Used To* Love Her* - Guns N' Roses


----------



## harrisjnet

Don't Take Your *Guns* to Town - Johnny Cash


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Look Out *Johnny* (There's A Monkey On Your Back) - Hollies


----------



## harrisjnet

*Look*ing Out My Back Door - CCR


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Back Door Man - the Doors


----------



## shaycool

Close the *Door* ~ Chaka Khan


----------



## radiofish

*Close*r To *The* Heart - Rush


----------



## fordson major

One Step *Closer*- Linkin Park


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Baby *Step* Back - Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## radiofish

*Baby*'s Got *Back* - Sir Mix-A-Lot


----------



## bugstabber

*Baby* One More Time - Britney Spears


----------



## AR Cattails

There Must Be *More* To Love Than This - Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## Dec429

Yankee Rose - David* Lee* Roth


----------



## Jaclynne

You Never Even Call Me By My Name - *David* Allan Coe


----------



## MELOC

the music *never* stopped...grateful dead


----------



## radiofish

Let *The Music* Do *The* Talking - Aerosmith


----------



## moongirl

Psycho Killer - The *Talking* Heads


----------



## fordson major

*Killer* On The Rampage - Eddy Grant


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Killer* Queen - Queen


----------



## Jaclynne

Great Balls Of Fire - Jerry Lee Lewis, "the *Killer*"


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Fire* And Ice - Pat Benetar


----------



## fordson major

Cold As *Ice* - Foreigner


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Cold* Sweat - Thin Lizzy


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Cold Cold* Heart - Hank Williams


----------



## radiofish

*Heart*less - *Heart*


----------



## AR Cattails

If a Broken *Heart* Could Kill - Montgomery Gentry


----------



## fordson major

*Broken* Promises / Only Lies -Bon Jovi


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Only* The Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## MELOC

*lonely* is the night...billy squier


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Lonely* Nights - Uriah Heep


----------



## fordson major

Wasted Days and Wasted *Nights* ,Freddie Fender


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Wasted* Sunsets - Deep Purple


----------



## harrisjnet

Beyond the *Sunset*- Son's of the Pioneers


----------



## shaycool

*Sunset* Grill ~ Don Henley


----------



## radiofish

*Sunset* Strip - Courtney Love


----------



## Jaclynne

Two Suns In The *Sunset* - Pink Floyd


----------



## harrisjnet

*Pink*-Aerosmith


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Pink* Houses - John Mellencamp


----------



## fordson major

Get The Party Started -*pink*


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

That's How The Whole Thing *Started* - Air Supply


----------



## fordson major

* That's The* Way-Led Zeppelin


----------



## bugstabber

*That's the Way* (I like it) KC & the Sunshine Band


----------



## radiofish

You Are *The Sunshine* Of My Life - Stevie Wonder


----------



## moongirl

There Goes My *Life* - Kenny Chesney


----------



## Jaclynne

You Light Up My *Life* - Debbie Boone


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Light My Fire - the Doors


----------



## Jaclynne

*Fire* On The Mountain - The Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## radiofish

*Fire*, Water, Burn - *The* Bloodhound Gang


----------



## moongirl

Hairy Hypochondriac - *The* James *Gang*


----------



## fordson major

Your Legs Are As *Hairy* As My Beard - ZZ Top


----------



## moongirl

*Legs - ZZ top*


----------



## fordson major

Death On Two *Legs* - Queen


----------



## Farmer Dave

Hot *Legs* - Rod Stewart


----------



## fordson major

*Hot Rod* Lincoln-
- Commander Cody and the Lost Planet Airmen


----------



## moongirl

I Musta Got *Lost* - The J. Geils Band


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I Shall Be Released - *The Band*


----------



## radiofish

*Band* On *The* Run - Wings


----------



## fordson major

end of the* run*-blondie


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Run*away - Del Shannon


----------



## AR Cattails

Let's go *Away* For Awhile - The Beach Boys


----------



## Jaclynne

Walk *Away* Joe - Trisha Yearwood


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Hey *Joe* - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Hey* Bartender - Blues Brothers


----------



## fordson major

Not Bad For A *Bartender* - Gretchen Wilson


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Mustang Sally - *Wilson* Pickett


----------



## fordson major

'65 *Mustang* - Five For Fighting


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Saturday Night's Alright (*for Fighting*) - Elton John


----------



## Farmer Dave

Hayride - *Saturday* Morning Cartoon Show


----------



## fordson major

Come *Saturday Morning* ,The Sandpipers


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Sunday *Morning* Coming Down - Johnny Cash


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Good Morning Good Morning - the Beatles


----------



## harrisjnet

Angel of the *Morning*- Merilee and the Turnabouts


----------



## moongirl

*Angel* from Montgomery - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## freeinalaska

*Angel* Band - The Stanley Brothers


----------



## bugstabber

Jesus is Just Alright - the Doobie *Brothers*


----------



## freeinalaska

It's *Alright* With Me - New Riders Of The Purple Sage


----------



## bugstabber

*Purple* Rain - Prince


----------



## freeinalaska

Box Of *Rain* - Grateful Dead


----------



## shaycool

Let it *Rain* ~ Eric Clapton


----------



## freeinalaska

*Let*'s Go Get Stoned - Ray Charles


----------



## moongirl

I Got *Stoned* and I Missed It - Dr.Hook


----------



## freeinalaska

No Left Turn Un*stoned*(Cardboard Cowboy) - Grateful Dead


----------



## fordson major

Mansion Of *Cardboard*-weezer


----------



## freeinalaska

Library *Card* - Frank Zappa


----------



## shaycool

Credit *Card* Baby ~ George Michael


----------



## Jaclynne

Daddy *Frank* - Merle Haggard


----------



## freeinalaska

Only *Daddy* That'll Walk The Line - Waylon Jennings


----------



## harrisjnet

Don't Cry *Daddy* - Elvis Presley


----------



## AR Cattails

Who's Your *Daddy* - Toby Keith


----------



## Lynne

*Daddy*'s Hands - Holly Dunn


----------



## radiofish

*Hand* Me Down World - Guess Who


----------



## Jaclynne

Make The *World* Go Away - Eddy Arnold


----------



## MELOC

eyes of the *world*...grateful dead


----------



## radiofish

*The* Last Wall *Of The* Castle - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## fordson major

A Man's Home is His *Castle* - Faith Hill.


----------



## moongirl

*Castle*s in the Air - Don McLean


----------



## fordson major

A *Castle In The* Sky Marty robbins


----------



## Farmer Dave

Eleanor's *Castle* - Hollies


----------



## Jaclynne

The Air That I Breathe - The *Hollies*


----------



## fordson major

*Breathe* - Faith Hill


----------



## Farmer Dave

Blueberry *Hill* - Fats Domino


----------



## harrisjnet

*Fat* Bottom Girls - Queen


----------



## 4nTN

Some *Girls* ~The Rolling Stones


----------



## Farmer Dave

With A *Girl* Like You - Troggs


----------



## radiofish

*A Girl Like You* - The Smithereens


----------



## Farmer Dave

Hey *Girl* Dont Bother Me - Tams


----------



## fordson major

The Blues *Donât Bother Me* Blues Brothers


----------



## Farmer Dave

Suite Judy *Blue* Eyes - Crosby Stills Nash


----------



## Oggie

"Nutcracker *Suite*" -- Peter Ilich Tchaikovsky


----------



## Farmer Dave

Puff the Magic Dragon - *Peter*, Paul and Mary


----------



## fordson major

*Dragon* Lady-BLUE OYSTER CULT


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Lady* Willpower - Gary Puckett and The Union Gap


----------



## freeinalaska

*Lady* With A Fan - Grateful Dead


----------



## Jaclynne

Broken *Lady* - Larry Gatlin


----------



## Farmer Dave

Winter Of A *Broken* Heart - Alison Krauss


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Owner of a Lonely Heart - Yes


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Lonely* Days - BeeGees


----------



## freeinalaska

Fifteen *Days* Under The Hood - New Riders Of The Purple Sage


----------



## Farmer Dave

Six *Days* On The Road - Dave Dudley


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Why Don't We Do It In The Road - the Beatles


----------



## Jaclynne

On The *Road* Again - Willie Nelson


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Do It* Again - Jon & Robin


----------



## fordson major

(Everything I *Do*) I *Do It* For You Bryan Adams


----------



## AR Cattails

Man *I* Feel Like A Woman - Shania Twain


----------



## freeinalaska

Boogie On, Reggae *Woman* - Stevie Wonder


----------



## shaycool

Black Magic *Woman* ~ Santana


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Magic* Carpet Ride - Steppenwolf


----------



## bugstabber

Slow* Ride* - Foghat


----------



## AR Cattails

*Slow* Hand - Conway Twitty


----------



## radiofish

*Hand* Me Down World - The Guess Who


----------



## harrisjnet

Daddy's *Hand*s-Holly Dunn


----------



## Jaclynne

*Hand* In My Pocket - Alanis Morissette


----------



## radiofish

Brass *In Pocket* - The Pretenders


----------



## fordson major

*Brass *Monkey - Beastie Boys


----------



## moongirl

*Monkey* on My Back - Aerosmith


----------



## fordson major

Lookin' Out *My Back* Door-creedence clearwater revival


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Back Door* Man - Howlin Wolf


----------



## harrisjnet

Solitary *Man* - Neil Diamond


----------



## Farmer Dave

Old *Man* - Neil Young


----------



## AR Cattails

Only the Good Die *Young* - Billy Joel


----------



## Farmer Dave

A Thousand Stars - Kathy *Young*


----------



## fordson major

Shooting* Star* - Bad Company


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Shining Star - Earth Wind and Fire


----------



## Farmer Dave

Light My *Fire* - Doors


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

House Of Four *Doors* - Moody Blues


----------



## AR Cattails

*House* of the Rising Sun - The Animals


----------



## fordson major

Bad Moon *Rising* - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Bad, Bad* Leroy Brown - Jim Croce


----------



## Jaclynne

Just Tell Her *Jim* said Hello - Elvis Presley




(hey, Jim, I still miss you after all these years)


----------



## LoveCountry

*Her* Strut -- Bob Seger


----------



## Farmer Dave

How Can I Tell *Her* - Lobo


----------



## radiofish

*I* Want You So Bad - Heart


----------



## Farmer Dave

I'd Love You To *Want* Me - Lobo


----------



## AR Cattails

When We Make *Love* - Alabama


----------



## SouthWesteader

Remember *When* it Rained ~ Josh Groban


----------



## Farmer Dave

There Are Places I *Remember* - Beatles


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Remember* When Lovin' Took All Night - Carpenters


----------



## MELOC

*all night * long...joe walsh


----------



## Farmer Dave

The *Long* and Winding Road - Beatles


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Long* Way Back Home - Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## Farmer Dave

Walkin My Baby *Back Home* - Annette Hanshaw


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I'm Walkin' - Fats Domino


----------



## radiofish

*Walk* All Over You - AC/DC


----------



## fordson major

So Not *Over You* - Simply Red


----------



## shaycool

7 Days *Over You* ~ Poison


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Poison* Whiskey - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## AR Cattails

*Whiskey* Girl - Toby Keith


----------



## radiofish

*Girls, Girls, Girls* - Motley Crue


----------



## MELOC

fat bottomed *girls*...queen


----------



## bugstabber

China *Girl* - David Bowie


----------



## Jaclynne

My *Girl* - The Temptations


----------



## harrisjnet

Here Comes My *Girl*-Tom Petty


----------



## Jaclynne

Brown Eyed *Girl* - Van Morrison


----------



## moongirl

Chevy *Van* - Sammy Johns


----------



## AR Cattails

My World Is Caving In - Leroy *Van* ****


----------



## fordson major

Colour *My World* - Chicago


----------



## radiofish

Sugar On *My* Tounge - Talking Heads


----------



## fordson major

*Sugar, Sugar*-The Archies


----------



## MELOC

*sugar* magnolia...grateful dead


----------



## Jaclynne

Love, Your Baby Girl - *Sugar*land


----------



## fordson major

Crazy Little Party *Girl* - Aaron Carter


----------



## Jaclynne

*Crazy Little* Thing Called Love - Dwight Yoakam


----------



## shaycool

*Crazy Little* Child ~ Alice Cooper


----------



## AR Cattails

*Crazy* Faith - Alison Krauss


----------



## fordson major

*Crazy* Train - Black Sabbath


----------



## shaycool

Stone Cold *Crazy* ~ Queen


----------



## fordson major

You Got A Killer Scene There, Man-*Queen*s of The *Stone* Age


----------



## moongirl

*Killer Queen -Queen*


----------



## harrisjnet

*Queen* of the Silver Dollar- Dave and Sugar


----------



## NativeGurl

*Silver*------Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Silver* Threads and Golden Needles - Springfields


----------



## bugstabber

*Golden* Years - David Bowie


----------



## harrisjnet

Rocking *Years*-Dolly Parton and Ricky Van Shelton


----------



## shaycool

Eyes of *Silver* ~ Doobie Brothers


----------



## Farmer Dave

These *Eyes* - Guess Who


----------



## radiofish

American Woman - The Guess Who


----------



## Farmer Dave

Love *American* Style - Cowsills


----------



## AR Cattails

Courtesy of The Red, White, and Blue (The Angry *American*) - Toby Keith


----------



## radiofish

*The* Hardest Button To Button - *The* *White* Stripes


----------



## NativeGurl

*White* And Nerdy---------Weird Al


----------



## Jaclynne

A *White* Sport Coat (And A Pink Carnation) - Marty Robbins


----------



## fordson major

Boys In The Bright *White Sport*s Car ,Trooper

one of my favorite touring tunes!


----------



## radiofish

*White* Punks On Dope (W.P.O.D.) - *The* Tubes


----------



## MELOC

*white* bird...it's a beautiful day


----------



## moongirl

Children of the Night - *White*snake


----------



## shaycool

A *White*r Shade of Pale ~ Procol Harum


----------



## moongirl

Wearing *White* - Martina McBride


----------



## fordson major

*Wearing* The Inside Out Â»Pink Floyd


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Out in the Country - Three Dog Night


----------



## harrisjnet

Hard Day's *Night*-Beatles


----------



## Lynne

*Days* Of The Week - STP


----------



## MELOC

eight *days* a *week*...the beatles


----------



## AR Cattails

Some *Days* You Gotta Dance - Dixie Chicks


----------



## Jaclynne

Those Were The *Days* (My Friend) - Mary Hopkin


----------



## NativeGurl

How To Save a Life---------*The* Fray


----------



## fordson major

*Save* My *Life *. ... Pink


----------



## NativeGurl

Stupid Girls------------*Pink*


----------



## AR Cattails

Brown Eyed *Girl* - Van Morrison


----------



## fordson major

*Brown Eyed* Handsome Man-Chuck Berry -


----------



## NativeGurl

Whatta *Man*---------Salt N Peppa featuring En Vogue


----------



## Wolf mom

Mr. Tambourine *Man* ~ Bob Dylan


----------



## radiofish

*Man* In The Box - Alice In Chains


----------



## shaycool

Simple *Man* ~ Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## fordson major

Don't you forget about me- *simple *minds


----------



## Jaclynne

*Simple* As That - Lonestar


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Simple* Twist Of Fate = Bob Dylan


----------



## shaycool

*Simple* Kind of Life ~ No Doubt


----------



## Jaclynne

Circle Of *Life* - Elton John


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Will the *Circle* Be Unbroken - Carter Family


----------



## MELOC

*unbroken* chain...grateful dead


----------



## AR Cattails

*Chain* Gang - Sam Cooke


----------



## NativeGurl

Celebration------- Kool and The *Gang*


----------



## Jaclynne

Life Is A *Celebration* - Rick Springfield


----------



## fordson major

*Life Is A* Highway - Tom Cochrane


----------



## radiofish

*Life*'s *A* Long Song - Jethro Tull


----------



## AR Cattails

My *Life* - Billy Joel


----------



## SteveD(TX)

In My Life - the Beatles


----------



## NativeGurl

All My *Life* ----------Mariah Carey


----------



## radiofish

Trying To Live *My Life* Without You - Bob Seger And The Silver Bullet Band


----------



## Jaclynne

Be *Without You* - Mary J Blige


----------



## moongirl

Last Dance with *Mary J*ane - Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers


----------



## fordson major

I Hope You *Dance*-Lee Ann Womack


----------



## Farmer Dave

Tiny *Dance*r - Elton John


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Helpless *Dancer* - The Who


----------



## Farmer Dave

*HELP*! - Beatles


----------



## fordson major

*Help* Me Make It Through the Night / Willie Nelson


----------



## harrisjnet

Southern Nights-Glen Campbell


----------



## Farmer Dave

Good*night* Sweetheart Good*night* - The Spaniels


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Piece of My *Heart * - Janis Joplin


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Straight From The *Heart* - Bonnie Tyler


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Straight* Shooter - Mamas and the Papas


----------



## harrisjnet

*Mama's* Hungry Eyes - Merle Haggard


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Hungry* - Dave Clark 5


----------



## AR Cattails

*Hungry* For Love - Patsy Cline


----------



## Farmer Dave

This Guy's In *Love* With You - Herb Alpert


----------



## Jaclynne

Young *Love* - The Judds


----------



## Farmer Dave

Hello I *Love* You - Doors


----------



## Jaclynne

One Sweet *Hello* - Merle Haggard


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Sweet* Surrender - Bread


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Sweet* Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynrd


----------



## radiofish

*Home* - Sheryl Crow


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Walking My Baby Back *Home* - James Taylor


----------



## Farmer Dave

Cotton Fields *Back Home* - Leadbelly


----------



## NativeGurl

Pressure-------*Belly*


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Belly* Button Window - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## fordson major

Cars Hiss By My *Window* - The Doors


----------



## AR Cattails

This *Car* of Mine - The Beach Boys


----------



## Farmer Dave

*This* Magic Moment - Jay And The Americans


----------



## Jaclynne

Do You Believe In *Magic* - Lovin Spoonful


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Do You* Know The Way To San Jose - Dionne Warwick


----------



## AR Cattails

He *Know*s Just What I Need - Elvis Presley


----------



## shaycool

I Need to *Know* ~ Tom Petty


----------



## freeinalaska

I *Need* A Miracle - Grateful Dead


----------



## Jaclynne

We Don't *Need* Another Hero - Tina Turner


----------



## radiofish

I *Don't Need* Love - Sammy Hagar


----------



## stadiumjumper

*don't* let go-bryan adams and sara mclaughlan ( how does she spell her name?) From '' spirit, stallion of the cimmaron


----------



## shaycool

*Don't* Let him go ~ Reo Speedwagon


----------



## AR Cattails

*Let* Me *Let* *Go* - Faith Hill


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Keeping The *Faith* - Billy Joel


----------



## fordson major

*keeping* my *faith* in you-LUTHER VANDROSS


----------



## radiofish

Let Me Put My Love Into *You* - AC/DC


----------



## Jaclynne

Prop *Me* Up Beside The Jukebox - Joe Diffie


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Don't Rock the Jukebox - Alan Jackson


----------



## Jaclynne

Bubba Shot The *Jukebox* - Mark Chestnut


----------



## AR Cattails

*Chestnut*s Roasting On An Open Fire - Torme and Wells


----------



## NativeGurl

*Open* Your Heart to Me-------Madonna


----------



## Jaclynne

With Arms Wide *Open* - Creed


----------



## NativeGurl

*Wide* *Open* Spaces-----Dixie Chicks


----------



## harrisjnet

*Dixie Chick*en-Garth Brooks


----------



## Jaclynne

Whistling *Dixie* - Alan Jackson


----------



## radiofish

The Night They Drove Old *Dixie* Down - The Band


----------



## moongirl

*The Night* That the Lights Went Out in Georgia - Vicki Lawrence


----------



## fordson major

Straight Tequila *Night * / John Anderson


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Tequila* Sunrise - Eagles


----------



## AR Cattails

Reach Up For The *Sunrise* - Duran Duran


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Reach* Out of the Darkness - Friends & Lovers


----------



## NativeGurl

Turn Me Loose--------*Lover*boy


----------



## fordson major

*Turn* It On, *Turn* It Up, *Turn Me Loose* -Dwight Yoakam


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Turn, Turn, Turn* - Byrds


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Your Turn To Cry - The Traits


----------



## fordson major

I Want *Your* World To *Turn*-Heart


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Turn* Down Day - Cyrkle


----------



## NativeGurl

Independence *Day* -----Martina McBride


----------



## Farmer Dave

Easy's Gettin' Harder Every *Day* - Iris Dement


----------



## AR Cattails

Loving You Is *Easy* - Alicia Keys


----------



## Farmer Dave

Take It *Easy* - Eagles


----------



## Jaclynne

*Easy* Come *Easy* Go - George Strait


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Easy* Money - King Crimson


----------



## Jaclynne

(You Lay So) *Easy* On My Mind - Andy Williams


----------



## Farmer Dave

Gentle *On My Mind* - Glen Campbell


----------



## NativeGurl

I Will Always Love *You* -----Dolly Parton


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Hello, *Dolly* - Ethel Merman


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Hello Hello* - Sopwith Camel


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Hello* Darlin' - Conway Twitty


----------



## Farmer Dave

Little *Darlin* - Diamonds


----------



## radiofish

*Little* Nikki - The Foo Fighters


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Little* Deuce Coupe - Beach Boys


----------



## NativeGurl

Crazy *Little* Thing Called Love----Queen


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Queen* Of The Silver Dollar - Emmylou Harris


----------



## Farmer Dave

Maxwells *Silver* Hammer - Beatles


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Long Twin *Silver* Line - Bob Seger


----------



## radiofish

*Long* Tall Sally - Little Richard


----------



## Farmer Dave

Lay Down *Sally* - Eric Clapton


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Goin' *Down* The Road Feelin' Bad - Grateful Dead


----------



## Jaclynne

*Down* In The Boondocks - Billy Joe Royal


----------



## moongirl

This Moment - *Billy* Vera and the Beaters


----------



## shaycool

*Billy* Don't be a Hero ~ Paper Lace


----------



## fordson major

Working Class *Hero* Green Day


----------



## radiofish

We Don't Need Another *Hero* - Tina Turner


----------



## AR Cattails

*Another* Man Done Gone - Johnny Cash


----------



## bugstabber

*Another* One Bites the Dust - Queen


----------



## fordson major

Devils & *Dust* Bruce Springsteen


----------



## harrisjnet

*Dust* In the Wind-Kansas


----------



## AR Cattails

*Dust* On *The* Bottle - David Lee Murphy


----------



## Jaclynne

Time In A* Bottle* - Jim Croce


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Last Time - the Rolling Stones


----------



## Jaclynne

Fourteen Minutes Old - Doug *Stone*


----------



## moongirl

*Old* Hippie - The Bellamy Brothers


----------



## fordson major

*Hippie* Dream-NEIL YOUNG


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Dream* a Little Dream Of Me - Mama Cass Elliot


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Your *Mama* Don't Dance - Kenny Loggins


----------



## Farmer Dave

Tell *Mama* - Savoy Brown


----------



## AR Cattails

Hey Leroy, Your *Mama*'s Calling You - Jimmy Castor


----------



## Farmer Dave

The Bertha Butt Boogie - *Jimmy Castor* Bunch


----------



## NativeGurl

A Boy Named Sue-----*Johnny * Cash


----------



## Jaclynne

Danny Boy - Harry Connick Jr, Bing Crosby, Tony Bennet, Judy Garland, etc (who hasn't recorded?)


----------



## Farmer Dave

Thank God I'm A Country *Boy* - John Denver


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

The Masked Marauder - *Country* Joe and the Fish


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Fish* Heads - Barnes & Barnes


----------



## fordson major

Pray for the *Fish* / Randy Travis


----------



## Farmer Dave

Kneel And *Pray* - Deep Purple


----------



## radiofish

Hush - *Deep Purple*


----------



## Farmer Dave

A Kind Of *Hush* - Herman's Hermits


----------



## SteveD(TX)

That's My Kind of Woman - George Strait


----------



## AR Cattails

My *Kind* of Woman, My *Kind* of Man - Vince Gill and Patty Loveless


----------



## Farmer Dave

Get Out Of My Life *Woman* - Iron Butterfly


----------



## 4nTN

Got to *Get*you into my *Life* ~The Beatles


----------



## Farmer Dave

I *Got You* Babe - Sonny & Cher


----------



## radiofish

Don't *You* Lie To Me - Elvin Bishop


----------



## fordson major

Love Wouldn't* Lie to Me* / Trisha Yearwood


----------



## AR Cattails

All Out of *Love* - Air Supply


----------



## shaycool

What's *Love* got to do with it ~ Tina Turner


----------



## bugstabber

Whip *it* - Devo


----------



## fordson major

I'll* Whip* Ya Head Boy-50 Cent


----------



## radiofish

Wide *Boy* - Foghat


----------



## shaycool

Rough *Boy* ~ ZZ Top


----------



## AR Cattails

Angel *Boy* - Tim McGraw


----------



## radiofish

*Angel* - Aerosmith


----------



## fordson major

*Angel* Eyes - The Jeff Healey Band


----------



## Jaclynne

Blue *Eyes* Crying In The Rain - Willie Nelson


----------



## harrisjnet

Behind *Blue Eyes*-The Who


----------



## NativeGurl

*Who's * That Girl----Madonna


----------



## harrisjnet

Lady *Madonna*- The Beatles


----------



## Jaclynne

*Lady* Is A Tramp - Frank Sinatra


----------



## radiofish

*Lady* - Styx


----------



## moongirl

Light Up - *Styx*


----------



## fordson major

Roll It *Up*, *Light* It *Up*, Smoke It *Up*-Cypress Hill


----------



## Jaclynne

I'll Never *Smoke* Weed With Willie Again - Toby Keith


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Smoke* On the Water - Deep Purple


----------



## AR Cattails

Black *Smoke* and Blue Tears - Clyde Arnold


----------



## fordson major

No *Tears* On My Pillow-mya


----------



## Dec429

The Salt In My *Tears *- Martin Briley


----------



## Farmer Dave

Finders Keepers - *Salt* Water Taffy


----------



## Dec429

Black *Water* - Doobie Brothers


----------



## Jaclynne

*Black* Magic Woman - Santana


----------



## NativeGurl

Smooth-----*Santana* & Rob Thomas


----------



## Jaclynne

If You're Gone - *Rob Thomas* and Matchbox Twenty


----------



## Farmer Dave

Pictures Of *Match*stick Men - Status Quo


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Pictures of Lily - the Who


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Lily* White Rose - The Sprouts


----------



## Farmer Dave

*White* Bird - It's a Beautiful Day


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

You Are So *Beautiful* - Joe Cocker


----------



## Farmer Dave

Everything Is *Beautiful* - Ray Stevens


----------



## fordson major

*Everything Is Everything* - Earth Wind And Fire


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Everything* In Life - Uriah Heep


----------



## Dec429

*Life *Goes On - Poison


----------



## Farmer Dave

That's *Life* - Frank Sinatra


----------



## fordson major

It's My *Life* - Bon Jovi


----------



## Farmer Dave

*It's My* Party - Leslie Gore


----------



## Dec429

*Party* Of One(At A Table For Two) - Trick Pony


----------



## Farmer Dave

*One* - Three Dog Night


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Does Your Chewing Gum Lose It's Flavor on the Bedpost Over*night*? - Homer and Jethro


----------



## radiofish

Fly By *Night* - Rush


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Night* Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## fordson major

That's How Love *Moves* - Faith Hill


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Keeping the *Faith* - Billy Joel


----------



## Farmer Dave

Can't Find My Way Home - *Blind* Faith


----------



## Jaclynne

Working *My Way * Back To You - The Spinners


----------



## fordson major

*Working* In A Coal Mine - Devo


----------



## Jaclynne

*Coal* Miner's Daughter - Loretta Lynn


----------



## shaycool

Devil's *Daughter* ~ Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Jaclynne

*Devil* With A Blue Dress - Mitch Ryder


----------



## AR Cattails

*Blue* - LeAnn Rimes


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Song Sung *Blue* - Neil Diamond


----------



## fordson major

Mistress Of The Salmon Salt (Quicklime Girl)"*BLUE* OYSTER CULT


----------



## shaycool

*Blue* Bayou ~ Linda Ronstadt


----------



## bugstabber

*Blue* Morning, *Blue* Day - foreigner


----------



## radiofish

*Blue* - Eiffel 65


----------



## Jaclynne

Baby *Blue* - George Strait


----------



## harrisjnet

I'm Looking for *Blue* Eyes - Jessie Colter ( Mrs. Waylon Jennings)


----------



## radiofish

Behind *Blue Eyes* - The Who


----------



## fordson major

Don't it Make My Brown *Eyes Blue* by Crystal Gayle


----------



## Farmer Dave

Everythings Turned *Blue* - Billy Joe Royal


----------



## fordson major

The World *Turned* Upside Down by Coldplay


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Down* In *the* Boondocks - Billy Joe Royal


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Down by the River - Neil Young


----------



## Farmer Dave

Lay *Down* (Candles in the Rain) - Melanie


----------



## Jaclynne

Sixteen *Candles* - Roy Orbison


----------



## Farmer Dave

Only *Sixteen* - Sam Cooke


----------



## Jaclynne

*Only* The Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## Farmer Dave

*The Lonely* Bull - Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass


----------



## fordson major

Catch *Bull* At Four -Cat Stevens


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Catch* A Falling Star - Perry Como


----------



## Wolf mom

Southern *Star* ~ Alabama


----------



## Farmer Dave

Faraway *Star* - Chordettes


----------



## AR Cattails

Another *Star* - Stevie Wonder


----------



## trish4prez

Someone Else's *Star* -- Bryan White


----------



## Farmer Dave

Wish Upon A *Star* - Steve Miller Band


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Up On Cripple Creek - The *Band*


----------



## Farmer Dave

Guitars Pickin' Fiddles Playin' - Goose *Creek* Symphany


----------



## Jaclynne

*Guitars*, Cadillacs - Dwight Yoakum


----------



## Farmer Dave

Did You Boogie (With Your Baby) - Flash *Cadillac* and the Continental Kids


----------



## radiofish

Tripe Face *Boogie* - Little Feat


----------



## Farmer Dave

Itchycoo Park - Small *Face*s


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Saturday In The *Park* - Chicago


----------



## Farmer Dave

Come *Saturday* Morning - Sandpipers


----------



## shaycool

*Saturday* Night is alright for fighting ~ Elton John


----------



## radiofish

Street *Fighting* Man - The Rolling Stones


----------



## AR Cattails

Taking It To The *Street*s - The Doobie Brothers


----------



## fordson major

Where The *Streets* Have No Name-u2


----------



## MELOC

dancing in the *streets*...martha and the vandellas


----------



## radiofish

Main*street* - Bob Seger And The Silver Bullet Band


----------



## Jaclynne

Easy *Street* - Emerson drive


----------



## fordson major

Ballad Of *Easy* Rider -Roger McGuinn -


----------



## AR Cattails

*Easy* Loving - Freddie Hart


----------



## MELOC

it's so *easy*...buddy holly


----------



## Jaclynne

*So* Hard - Dixie Chicks


----------



## moongirl

*Hard* To Say I'm Sorry - Chicago


----------



## fordson major

Growing up the *hard* way-Foreigner


----------



## shaycool

A *Hard* Days Night ~ The Beatles


----------



## fordson major

Glory *Days* - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## AR Cattails

A *Day* In The Life Of A Fool - George Jones


----------



## Jaclynne

*Day*time Friends (and nighttime lovers) - Kenny Rogers


----------



## radiofish

*Day* After *Day* - Badfinger


----------



## AR Cattails

*After* The Loving - Engelbert Humperdinck


----------



## shaycool

*After* Midnight ~ Eric Clapton


----------



## fordson major

In The* Midnight* Hour - Wilson Pickett


----------



## shaycool

*Midnight* at the Oasis ~ Maria Muldaur


----------



## Wolf mom

*The* Hounds of Winter ~ Sting


----------



## bugstabber

Outskirts *of *Town - Willie Nelson


----------



## radiofish

Darkness On The Edge *Of Town* - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## harrisjnet

Our Little *Town*- Simon and Garfunkle


----------



## AR Cattails

Nobody Gets Off In This *Town* - Garth Brooks


----------



## fordson major

When The Going *Gets* Tough (The Tough Get Going) by Billy Ocean


----------



## harrisjnet

*Ocean* Front Property-George Straight


----------



## radiofish

The *Ocean* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## moongirl

Get Outa My Dreams, Get Into My Car - Billy *Ocean*


----------



## fordson major

In My Wildest *Dreams*-Aaron Tippin -


----------



## shaycool

In my *Dreams* ~ REO Speedwagon


----------



## fordson major

Dancing With Tears* In My *Eyes-Ultravox


----------



## harrisjnet

*In My* Room- Beach Boys


----------



## AR Cattails

*My* Last Name - Dierks Bentley


----------



## fordson major

Breathe Your *Name* - Sixpence None The Richer


----------



## Farmer Dave

What's Your *Name* - Don & Juan


----------



## radiofish

*What's Your Name* - Lynard Skynard


----------



## MELOC

*your* time is gonna come...led zeppelin


----------



## shaycool

A Horse With No *Name* ~ America


----------



## moongirl

Coming to *America* - Neil Diamond


----------



## fordson major

Sunday Morning *Coming* Down / Kris Kristofferson


----------



## shaycool

Eli's *Coming* ~ Three Dog Night


----------



## AR Cattails

I Feel A Cry *Coming* On - Dave Dudley


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Cry* Baby *Cry* - Angels


----------



## radiofish

Run *Baby* Run - Sheryl Crow


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Black *Crow* Blues - Bob Dylan


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Black* Pearl - Checkmates


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Black* & White - Three Dog Night


----------



## fordson major

Nights In *White* Satin - Moody Blues


----------



## shaycool

*White* Wedding ~ Billy Idol


----------



## moongirl

*White* Room - Cream


----------



## bugstabber

Spider in My* Room* - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## moongirl

The *Spider* and the Fly - The Rolling Stones


----------



## AR Cattails

*Fly* Me To *The* Moon - Brenda Lee


----------



## KCM

*Fly* away home -- Ozark Mountain Daredevils


----------



## radiofish

Take Me *Away* - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Jaclynne

*Blue* Skies (Smiling At Me) - Danny Kaye


----------



## moongirl

*Blue* Bayou - Linda Rondstat


----------



## Jaclynne

Born On The *Bayou* - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## fordson major

*Born* To Run - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## AR Cattails

Ready *To Run* - Dixie Chicks


----------



## Farmer Dave

I'll *Run* - Spiral Staircase


----------



## harrisjnet

*Run *Away -Del Shannon


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Let Him Run Wild - Beach Boys


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Run* To *Him* - Bobby Vee


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Me And *Bobby* McGee - Kris Kristofferson


----------



## NativeGurl

Don't Worry Be Happy---------*Bobby* McFerrin


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Happy Happy* Birthday Baby - Tune Weavers


----------



## Dec429

*Happy *Anniversary - Little River Band


----------



## AR Cattails

*Little* Miss Honky Tonk - Brooks and Dunn


----------



## radiofish

*Honky Tonk* Women - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Dec429

*Women* - Def Leppard


----------



## Farmer Dave

Witchy *Women* - Eagles


----------



## fordson major

If* Women* Ruled The World-JOAN ARMATRADING -


----------



## Jaclynne

*If* - Bread


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*If* I Were A Carpenter - Johnny Cash


----------



## Farmer Dave

On Top of the World - *Carpenter*s


----------



## radiofish

*On Top Of The World* - Cheap Trick


----------



## fordson major

*On Top Of* Old Smoky ,Burl Ives


----------



## shaycool

Steppin' *On Top of* your World ~ Toto


----------



## AR Cattails

What's He Doing In My *World* - Eddy Arnold


----------



## fordson major

What You're *Doing* -Rush -


----------



## harrisjnet

*What* are We *Doing* In Love-Kenny Rogers and Dottie West


----------



## shaycool

*What*s Your Name? ~ Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## AR Cattails

*What's* *Your* Momma's *Name*, Child - Tanya Tucker


----------



## Jaclynne

*What* She's Doing Now - Garth Brooks


----------



## fordson major

*She's *Got A Boyfriend* Now* - Bowling For Soup


----------



## Farmer Dave

*She's* Not There - Zombies


----------



## fordson major

Hello *There* - Cheap Trick


----------



## NativeGurl

*Hello* I Love You-----The Doors


----------



## Farmer Dave

*I Love You* - People


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Short *People* - Randy Newman


----------



## Dec429

Rainy Day* People *- Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## Jaclynne

Games *People* Play - Joe South


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*People*, *People*, Tommy Bolin Band


----------



## SteveD(TX)

People Get Ready - Vanilla Fudge


----------



## Farmer Dave

*People* - Barbra Streisand


----------



## shaycool

*People* Got to be Free ~ the Rascals


----------



## Farmer Dave

Tell All The *People* - Doors


----------



## fordson major

I've Seen All Good *People*-yes


----------



## Farmer Dave

Shower the *People* - James Taylor


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*James* Dean - Eagles


----------



## Farmer Dave

Surf City - Jan & *Dean*


----------



## radiofish

*City* Of Dreams - The Talking Heads


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Jive* Talking* - Bee Gees


----------



## Farmer Dave

I'm Not *Talking* - Yardbirds


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

You're *Not* The Only One - Robert Palmer


----------



## Farmer Dave

I'm *Not* Your Stepping Stone - Monkees


----------



## shaycool

*Not* Enough Love in the World ~ Don Henley


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Love* Makes *the World* Go Round - Perry Como


----------



## AR Cattails

Rock My *World* (little country girl) - Brooks and Dunn


----------



## Dec429

*Rock,* Rock, Til You Drop - Def Leppard


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Rock Rock Rock* - Bill Haley and the Comets


----------



## shaycool

I Wanna *Rock* ~ Twisted Sister


----------



## radiofish

*Rock* Candy - Montrose


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Rock*y Mountain Way - Joe Walsh


----------



## shaycool

Like a *Rock* ~ Bob Seger


----------



## AR Cattails

She's My *Rock* - George Jones


----------



## radiofish

*Rock* Of Ages - Def Leppard


----------



## bugstabber

Punk *Rock *Girl - The Dead Milkmen


----------



## Jaclynne

*Rock*in' Around The Christmas Tree - Brenda Lee


----------



## NativeGurl

If a *Tree* Falls---------Bruce Cockburn


----------



## radiofish

*Tree*'s On Fire - Cledus T. Judd


----------



## fordson major

Ring of *Fire * / Johnny Cash


----------



## moongirl

*Fire* and Ice - Pat Benatar


----------



## fordson major

*Ice*man Party - Vanilla Ice


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Party* Lights - Claudine Clark


----------



## AR Cattails

It's My *Party* (I'll Cry If I Want To) - Lesley Gore


----------



## harrisjnet

*My* Elusive Dreams-Glen Campbell and Bobbie Gentry


----------



## Dec429

*Dreams* I'll Never See - Molly Hatchet


----------



## Farmer Dave

All I Have To Do Is *Dream* - Everly Brothers


----------



## Dec429

*I Do, I Do, I Do* - Abba


----------



## Jaclynne

Nothing Better To* Do* - Leann Rimes


----------



## Farmer Dave

Ain't *Nothing* Like The Real Thing - Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell


----------



## Dec429

(You Make Me Feel) Mighty *Real* - Sylvester


----------



## Farmer Dave

*You Make Me Feel* Like A Natural Woman - Aretha Franklin


----------



## Dec429

It Just Comes *Natural *- George Strait


----------



## AR Cattails

Here *Comes* My Baby - Cat Stevens


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Here Comes* the Sun - Beatles


----------



## radiofish

House Of *The* Rising *Sun* - The Animals


----------



## Farmer Dave

*The Sun* Ain't Gonna Shine (Anymore) - Walker Brothers


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Brothers* Of The Road - The Allman *Brothers* Band


----------



## Wolf mom

Dirt *Road* Blues ~ Bob Dylan


----------



## bugstabber

Tarkio *Road* - Brewer & Shipley


----------



## radiofish

Telegraph *Road* - Dire Straights


----------



## shaycool

On the *Road* Again ~ Willie Nelson


----------



## AR Cattails

*Road* Angel - Doobie Brothers


----------



## bugstabber

Long and Winding *Road* = The Beatles


----------



## Dec429

Foreplay/*Long* Time - Boston


----------



## radiofish

*Time* Is On My Side - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Dec429

*My* Secret Life - Mary Chapin Carpenter/Randy Scruggs


----------



## fordson major

Dirty Little *Secret *- The All-American Rejects


----------



## moongirl

Your *Little Secret* - Melissa Etheridge


----------



## Farmer Dave

The Last Of The *Secret* Agents - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Secret Agent Man - Johnny Rivers


----------



## Farmer Dave

It's A *Man*'s *Man*'s *Man*'s World - James Brown


----------



## AR Cattails

I Wanna Be Your *Man* - The Beatles


----------



## Farmer Dave

*I Wanna Be* Free - Monkees


----------



## bugstabber

Why Can't We *Be* Friends? - War


----------



## radiofish

Fake *Friends* - Joan Jett And The Blackhearts


----------



## sammyd

Are *Friends* Electric-Gary Numan


----------



## AR Cattails

Gonna Have A Little Talk With You *Friend* - George Jones


----------



## Jaclynne

*Little* Bitty Pretty One - Thurston Harris


----------



## radiofish

Dirty *Little* Secrets - Pat Benatar


----------



## MELOC

*dirty * laundry...don henley


----------



## moongirl

Baby Talks *Dirty* - The Knack


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Baby Talk* - Jan & Dean


----------



## fordson major

Nothing's too good for my *baby*- Stevie Wonder


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Baby* Love - Supremes


----------



## fordson major

(You're) Having My Baby ,Paul Anka

one of our hometown musicians!


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Baby* I Love You - Ronettes


----------



## AR Cattails

My *Baby* *Love*s Lovin' - White Plains


----------



## radiofish

*Love* Is A Battlefield - Pat Benatar


----------



## fordson major

Rockets On The* Battlefield* - Kool Keith


----------



## Farmer Dave

*On the* Road Again - Canned Heat


----------



## shaycool

Livin' *On The* Edge ~ Aerosmith


----------



## moongirl

*Edge* of Seventeen - Stevie Nicks


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Seventeen* - Boyd Bennett


----------



## harrisjnet

I learned the truth at *Seventeen*- Janis Ian


----------



## radiofish

*Seventeen* - Foreigner


----------



## bugstabber

Sexy and *Seventeen* - Stray Cats


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Sexy* Eyes - Dr. Hook


----------



## bugstabber

I Want Your *Sex* - George Michael


----------



## radiofish

*Sex* As A Weapon - Pat Benatar


----------



## Farmer Dave

*As* Tears Go By - Rolling Stones


----------



## AR Cattails

*Tears* Of A Clown - Smokey Robinson and The Miracles


----------



## Farmer Dave

Cathy's *Clown* - Everly Brothers


----------



## Jaclynne

Cowboy And *Clown* - Craig Morgan


----------



## radiofish

I Wanna Ba A *Cowboy* - Boys Don't Cry


----------



## moongirl

I Know What *Boys* Like - The Waitresses


----------



## fordson major

*I *Want To *Know What* Love Is - Foreigner


----------



## shaycool

You Know *What I* Love ~ Billy Squier


----------



## shaycool

You Know *What I* Love ~ Billy Squier


----------



## AR Cattails

*I Know* How To *Love You* Well - Tim McGraw


----------



## fordson major

The Devil In The Wishing *Well *- Five For Fighting


----------



## shaycool

Bloody *Well* Right ~ Supertramp


----------



## radiofish

Sunday *Bloody* Sunday - U2


----------



## fordson major

Sabbath *Bloody* Sabbath Â» Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## AR Cattails

Back Street Kids - Black *Sabbath*


----------



## shaycool

Main *Street* ~ Bob Seger


----------



## radiofish

Baker *Street* Muse - Jethro Tull


----------



## fordson major

A Nightmare On My *Street* -Will Smith


----------



## radiofish

Welcome To *My Nightmare* - Alice Cooper


----------



## AR Cattails

*Welcome To My* World - Jim Reeves


----------



## Jaclynne

I'd Like To Teach The *World* To Sing - New Seekers


----------



## radiofish

Standing On *The* Corner Of *The* Third *World* - Tears For Fears


----------



## fordson major

Down* On The Corner* - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## moongirl

Walk *on the* Water -*Creedence Clearwater Revival*


----------



## Farmer Dave

Standing *on the* Corner - Four Lads


----------



## shaycool

*On The* Road Again ~ Willie Nelson


----------



## kinderfeld

Landing *On * London-3 Doors Down


----------



## Farmer Dave

*On* Top of Spaghetti - Tom Glazer


----------



## fordson major

*Spaghetti *Western Swing - Brad Paisley


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Western* Movies - Olympics


----------



## AR Cattails

Dance By The Light Of The Moon - *Olympics*


----------



## fordson major

*the *Rising *of the Moon*-clancy brothers and tommy makem


----------



## shaycool

Mountains *of the Moon* ~ Grateful Dead


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Moon* Shadow - Cat Stevens


----------



## harrisjnet

*Cat*'s in the Cradle - Harry Chapin


----------



## radiofish

*Cat's In The* Kettle - Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## Farmer Dave

*In the* Summertime - Mungo Jerry


----------



## fordson major

*summertime* blues- Alan Jackson


----------



## shaycool

*Summertime* ~ Janice Joplin


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Summertime Summertime* - Jamies


----------



## bugstabber

*Summer* Breeze - Seals & Croft


----------



## AR Cattails

*Summer* Rain - Johnny Rivers


----------



## radiofish

*Summer* of 69 - Bryan Adams


----------



## fordson major

Suddenly Last *Summer*-THE MOTELS


----------



## moongirl

*Last* Train to Clarksville - The Monkees


----------



## fordson major

*Last Train* Home - Lostprophets


----------



## Farmer Dave

The *Last* Waltz - The Band


----------



## AR Cattails

*The Last* Cheater's *Waltz* - T.G. Sheppard


----------



## fordson major

Where Did You Sleep* Last *Night- Nirvana


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Where* Have All The Flowers Gone - Pete Seeger


----------



## radiofish

*Where Have All The* Cowboys *Gone* - Paula Cole


----------



## SteveD(TX)

My Heroes Have Always Been Cowboys - Willie Nelson


----------



## AR Cattails

Should've *Been* A *Cowboy* - Toby Keith


----------



## Jaclynne

What'cha Gonna Do With A *Cowboy*? - Chris LeDoux


----------



## radiofish

So *What'cha* Want - The Beastie Boys


----------



## harrisjnet

I *Want* To Kiss You All Over-Exile


----------



## Jaclynne

harrisjnet said:


> I *Want* To Kiss You All Over-Exile


_Whoa! That one brought flashbacks!_

This *Kiss* - Faith Hill


----------



## shaycool

*Kiss* of Life ~ Sade


----------



## AR Cattails

Circle *Of Life* - Tim Rice/Elton John


----------



## radiofish

Wild, Wild, *Life* - Talking Heads


----------



## moongirl

She's a *Wild* One - Faith Hill


----------



## fordson major

Ain't No Sunshine When *She's *Gone-Marvin Gaye


----------



## Farmer Dave

Walking On *Sunshine* - Katrina And The Waves


----------



## fordson major

(I Was) Just *Walking* Out The Door- Gene Autry


----------



## Jaclynne

*Walking* After Midnight - Patsy Cline


----------



## Farmer Dave

*After Midnight* - Eric Clapton


----------



## AR Cattails

Day *After* Forever - Bing Crosby


----------



## Farmer Dave

Time *After* Time - Cindy Lauper


----------



## Jaclynne

It's My *Time* - Martina McBride


----------



## Farmer Dave

*It's My* Party - Leslie Gore

(I wonder if she's related to Al)


----------



## radiofish

*It's My* Life - Bon Jovi


----------



## fordson major

* It's My* Turn Now-KEKE PALMER


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Turn* Down Day - Cyrkle


----------



## AR Cattails

*Turn! Turn! Turn!* - The Byrds


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Turn* On Your Radio - Harry Nilsson


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Turn Back the Pages - Stephen Stills


----------



## Dec429

*Turn* Me Loose - Loverboy


----------



## radiofish

*Turn* The Page - Bob Seger And The Silver Bullet Band


----------



## moongirl

*Turn Me Loose* - Fabian


----------



## fordson major

DON'T *TURN *AROUND - Bonnie Tyler


----------



## shaycool

*Turn* to Stone ~ ELO


----------



## radiofish

Now It's My *Turn* - Berlin


----------



## fordson major

Right Here, Right *Now* Â» Kylie Minogue


----------



## Jaclynne

Mr *Right Now* - Povertyneck Hillbillies


----------



## Dec429

All *Right* Now - Free


----------



## radiofish

*All* Togeather *Now* - The Beatles


----------



## moongirl

Come *Together* - *The Beatles*


----------



## fordson major

All Good Things (*Come* To An End)-Nelly Furtado


----------



## Farmer Dave

*All* *Things* Must Pass - George Harrison


----------



## AR Cattails

*All* Night Long - Lionel Richie


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Night Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## fordson major

A *Long* Day In The Field - Beautiful South


----------



## Farmer Dave

Girl with No Eyes - It's *a Beautiful Day*


----------



## Jaclynne

You Must Have Been A *Beautiful* Baby - Bing Crosby


----------



## Farmer Dave

Bye Bye *Baby Baby* Good Bye - Frankie Valli


----------



## fordson major

*Baby* Got Back-SIR MIX-A-LOT


----------



## Farmer Dave

I *Got* Dem Ol' Kozmic Blues Again Mama - Kozmic Blues (with Janis Joplin)


----------



## Jaclynne

*Mama* Said (There'd Be Days Like This) - Shirelles


----------



## Farmer Dave

Tell *Mama* - Savoy Brown Blues Band


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Summertime Blues - Blue Cheer


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

*Cheer* Down - George Harrison


----------



## fordson major

Donât Bring Me *Down* - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## shaycool

*Down* on Me ~ Janice Joplin


----------



## radiofish

Carry *On* - The Cranberries


----------



## Boleyz

*On* the Wings of a Dove - Elvis Presley


----------



## AR Cattails

Band *On The* Run - Paul McCartney and *Wings*


----------



## fordson major

Bullet With Butterfly *Wings *- Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## radiofish

Crazy Town - *Butterfly*


----------



## Jaclynne

Slower Than Guns - Iron *Butterfly*


----------



## fordson major

*Guns* For Hire ACDC


----------



## moongirl

Lawyers,*Guns* and Money - WarrenZevon


----------



## fordson major

*Money* For Nothing - Dire Straits


----------



## Farmer Dave

Love Or *Nothing* - Uriah Heep


----------



## Jaclynne

*Love Or* Something Like It - Kenny Rogers


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Something's Burnin' - Kenny Rogers


----------



## Farmer Dave

I Know There's *Something* Going On - Frida


----------



## AR Cattails

*Something* Got A Hold Of Me - Hank Williams


----------



## Farmer Dave

You've Really *Got A Hold* On *Me* - Zombies


----------



## radiofish

*You* *Really* *Got Me* - The Kinks


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Me* and *You* and a Dog Named Boo - Lobo


----------



## fordson major

Black *Dog* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Black Water - Doobie Brothers


----------



## shaycool

Give Me some *Water* ~ Eddie Money


----------



## AR Cattails

I Washed My Hands In Muddy *Water* - Elvis Presley


----------



## fordson major

Bridge *Washed* Out -Warner Mack


----------



## harrisjnet

Love Can Build a *Bridge* - The Judds


----------



## radiofish

*Love* For Sale - *The* Talking Heads


----------



## fordson major

Used Heart *For Sale* / Gary Allan


----------



## Jaclynne

*Heart* And Soul - Dean Martin


----------



## shaycool

*Heart* of Gold ~ Neil Young


----------



## moongirl

*Heart*less - *Heart*


----------



## fordson major

Rock Your *Heart *Out- AC/DC


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Heart*s of Stone - Charms


----------



## AR Cattails

Would You Lay With Me(In A Field *Of* *Stone*) - Tanya Tucker


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Lay Lady Lay - Bob Dylan


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Lay* A Little Lovin' On Me - Robin Mcnamara


----------



## shaycool

*Lay* Down Sally ~ Eric Clapton


----------



## radiofish

*Down* On The Corner - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## fordson major

Shake Your Body (*Down* To *The* Ground)= Jackson 5


----------



## shaycool

*Down* on Main Street ~ Bob Seger


----------



## Farmer Dave

Over Under Sideways *Down* - Yardbirds


----------



## radiofish

Land *Down Under* - Men At Work


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Men* In My Little Girl's Life - Mike Douglas


----------



## fordson major

Spice Up Your *Life* - Spice *Girls *


----------



## AR Cattails

You Light *Up* My *Life* - Debbie Boone


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Up*s and Downs - Paul Revere and the Raiders


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Over Under Sideways Down - the Yardbirds


----------



## radiofish

*Sideways* - Santana

_Can we use the same song by the same artist twice on the same page? See above...._ :shrug:


----------



## moongirl

radiofish said:


> *Sideways* - Santana
> 
> _Can we use the same song by the same artist twice on the same page? See above...._ :shrug:



You try not to...but stuff happens :shrug: 

Just Feel Better - Steven Tyler and *Santana*


----------



## fordson major

Girls *Just *Wanna Have Fun -Cyndi Lauper -


----------



## shaycool

*Better* Life ~ 3 Doors Down


----------



## AR Cattails

All I Want Is A *Life* - Tim McGraw


----------



## Dec429

I *Want *It All (And I Want It Now) - Queen


----------



## fordson major

You'Re The One That I *Want*-Grease,


----------



## radiofish

*I Want* To Be Free - Queen


----------



## shaycool

Girls Just *Want* to Have Lunch ~ Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## fordson major

Out To *Lunch* by Sloan


----------



## SteveD(TX)

radiofish said:


> *Sideways* - Santana
> 
> _Can we use the same song by the same artist twice on the same page? See above...._ :shrug:



_You actually get extra points for that. Now I'm ahead!_



We Can Work It Out - the Beatles


----------



## fordson major

*Work It Out*-Def Leppard


----------



## NativeGurl

*Work It*------Missy Elliot


----------



## shaycool

*Work*in for a Livin' ~ Huey Lewis and the News


----------



## fordson major

*Workin* *For* The Weekend - Loverboy


----------



## NativeGurl

The *Weekend* Song--------Alanis Morissette


----------



## AR Cattails

I Write The *Song*s - Barry Manilow


----------



## radiofish

*The Song* Remains *The* Same - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Dec429

*Same* Old Song And Dance - Aerosmith


----------



## Jaclynne

*Song* Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## Dec429

Don't Fear The Reaper -* Blue* Oyster Cult


----------



## Jaclynne

*Don't* Stop - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Dec429

*Stop* Draggin' My Heart Around - Tom Petty and Stevie Nicks


----------



## Jaclynne

Longin' In Their *Heart*s - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## Dec429

*In* A Godda Da Vida - Iron Butterfly


----------



## Jaclynne

*In A* Week Or Two - Diamond Rio


----------



## fordson major

Wednesday *Week* - Elvis Costello


----------



## AR Cattails

*Wednesday* Morning, 3 A.M. - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## shaycool

Sunday *Morning* Coming Down ~ Johnny Cash


----------



## fordson major

Heaven *Coming Down*- The Tea Party


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Heaven* Knows - Grass Roots


----------



## Jaclynne

Tears In *Heaven* - Eric Clapton


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Tear* the Roof Off the Sucker - Parliament


----------



## fordson major

Rain On *The Roof* -The Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## Jaclynne

I Can't Stand The *Rain* - Tina Turner


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Can't* You Hear My Heartbeat - Herman's Hermits


----------



## shaycool

I *Hear* You Knocking ~ Dave Edmunds


----------



## RedTartan

Tommy, Can You Hear Me - The Who

 RedTartan


----------



## moongirl

*Can You* Feel My Heartbeat - The Patridge Family


----------



## fordson major

To Make *You Feel My* Love - Billy Joel


----------



## Dec429

Ode To *Billy *Joe - Bobbie Gentry


----------



## shaycool

*Billy* Don't Be a Hero ~ Paper Lace


----------



## Dec429

Holding Out For A* Hero* - Bonnie Tyler


----------



## Jaclynne

Keep *Holding* On - Avril Lavigne


----------



## fordson major

*Keep On* Believing ,IGGY POP


----------



## AR Cattails

That's What *Keep*s Her Getting By - Tracy Byrd


----------



## moongirl

*That's* the Way (I Like It) - KC and the Sunshine Band


----------



## shaycool

*Sunshine* Superman ~ Donovan


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Sunshine* of your Love - Cream


----------



## radiofish

Somebody To *Love* - The Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Somebody*'s Watching Me - Rockwell


----------



## Jaclynne

Its *Me* Again Margaret - Ray Stevens


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Me* and My Arrow - Nilsson


----------



## AR Cattails

I Wanna Talk About *Me* - Toby Keith


----------



## shaycool

*Me* and Bobby Mcgee ~ Janis Joplin


----------



## Dec429

At Seventeen - *Janis *Ian


----------



## radiofish

Sexy And *Seventeen* - The Stray Cats


----------



## fordson major

I'm Too *Sexy* -Right Said Fred


----------



## Jaclynne

Do You Think *I'm Sexy * - Rod Stewart


----------



## radiofish

*You Sexy* Thing - Tom Tom Club


----------



## moongirl

*You* Make My Pants Want To Get Up and Dance - Dr.Hook


----------



## fordson major

Shut *Up And Dance*-Aerosmith -


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Dance, Dance, Dance* - Beach Boys


----------



## AR Cattails

Can I Have This *Dance* - Anne Murray


----------



## Jaclynne

I Hope You *Dance* - Lee Ann Womack


----------



## Farmer Dave

The Kind Of Boy *You* Can't Forget - Raindrops


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Kind of a Drag - the Buckinghams


----------



## Farmer Dave

Rhythm *Of* the Rain - Cascades


----------



## AR Cattails

She Likes To Get Out *Of* Town - Brooks/Dunn


----------



## Farmer Dave

I Wonder What *She*'s Doing Tonight - Barry and the Tamerlanes


----------



## fordson major

8th World *Wonder* Â» Kimberley Locke


----------



## Farmer Dave

What A *Wonder*ful *World* - Louis Armstrong


----------



## Jaclynne

The Blues In The Night (My Mama Done Tol Me) - *Louis Armstrong*

_Or Blues and the Mites, as we sang it as children._


----------



## fordson major

Undercover Of *The Night* - Rolling Stones


----------



## Jaclynne

*Night* Fever - Bee Gees


----------



## AR Cattails

There's A Fire In The *Night* - Alabama


----------



## Jaclynne

*Night* Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## shaycool

Lonely is the *Night* ~ Billy Squier


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Only the Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## RedTartan

For Your Eyes Only - Sheena Easton


----------



## radiofish

Private *Eyes* - Hall And Oates


----------



## fordson major

*Private *Dancer Tina Turner


----------



## Jaclynne

Riding With *Private* Malone - David Ball


----------



## AR Cattails

I Won't Gamble *With* Your Love - Patty Loveless


----------



## Jaclynne

Ruby, Don't Take *Your Love* To Town - Kenny Rogers


----------



## radiofish

*Love* School - The Divinyls


----------



## moongirl

*Love* Shack - The B52's


----------



## fordson major

Rock The *Shack* - New Order


----------



## Farmer Dave

Sugar *Shack* - Jimmy Gilmer and the Fireballs


----------



## fordson major

Great *Balls* Of *Fire* - Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## Farmer Dave

Pictures *Of* Matchstick Men - Status Quo


----------



## Dec429

Every *Picture* Tells A Story - Rod Stewart


----------



## RedTartan

Neverending Story - New Found Glory


----------



## Dec429

*New* Attitude - Patty Labelle


----------



## AR Cattails

Nothing's *New*s - Clint Black


----------



## Farmer Dave

Hot N Nasty - *Black* Oak Arkansas


----------



## Dec429

*Nasty* As Ya Wanna Be - Public Enemy


----------



## moongirl

*Nasty* - Janet Jackson


----------



## Dec429

*Jackson* - Johnny Cash and June Carter Cash


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Johnny* Get Angry - Joanie Sommers


----------



## fordson major

Prelude To *Joanie* - Aerosmith


----------



## Dec429

Big Ten Inch (Record) -* Aerosmith*


----------



## Jaclynne

*Big* Bad John - Jimmy Dean


----------



## Dec429

Come Back To The Five and Dime, *Jimmy Dean*, Jimmy Dean - Cher


----------



## RedTartan

Back in Time - Huey Lewis and the News


----------



## Farmer Dave

This *Time* - Troy Shondell


----------



## Dec429

*This* Is It - Kenny Loggins


----------



## AR Cattails

All *Is* Fair In Love And War - Ronnie Milsap


----------



## Farmer Dave

Do You *Love* Me - Contours


----------



## Jaclynne

How *Do You* Like Me Now - Toby Keith


----------



## shaycool

*Do You* Feel Like We Do ~ Peter Frampton


----------



## AR Cattails

I *Feel* Good - James Brown


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Good* Time Charlie's Got the Blues - Danny O'Keefe


----------



## fordson major

Maybe Your Baby's *Got The Blues*-
The Judds


----------



## shaycool

*Good* Times Bad Times ~ Led Zeppelin


----------



## Farmer Dave

Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him *Good*bye - Steam


----------



## radiofish

*Goodbye* To You - Scandal


----------



## Jaclynne

*Goodbye* Girl - Bread


----------



## harrisjnet

*Goodbye* Yellow Brick Road -Elton John


----------



## Jaclynne

*Yellow* Submarine - Beatles


----------



## fordson major

Mellow *Yellow* Â» Donovan


----------



## shaycool

Don't Eat the *Yellow* Snow ~ Frank Zappa


----------



## AR Cattails

I *Don't* Call Him Daddy - Doug Supernaw


----------



## Dec429

When I *Call *Your Name - Vince Gill


----------



## Jaclynne

*Call* Me - Blondie


----------



## Dec429

*Call*ing All Angels - Train


----------



## Jaclynne

Arms Of An *Angel* - Sarah McLachlan


----------



## radiofish

*Angel* In A Centerfold - The J. Geils Band


----------



## shaycool

*Angel* Eyes ~ Jeff Healey Band


----------



## moongirl

Lying *Eyes* - Hall and Oates


----------



## AR Cattails

Don't It Make My Brown *Eyes* Blue - Crystal Gayle


----------



## fordson major

*Don't* Stay - Linkin Park


----------



## AR Cattails

*Don't* Happen Twice - Kenny Chesney


----------



## harrisjnet

Baby, *Don't* Go -Dwight Yoakum


----------



## radiofish

*Baby* Please *Don't Go* - Ted Nugent


----------



## Jaclynne

*Please* Mr Postman - Carpenters


----------



## moongirl

Broken Wings - *Mr.* Mister


----------



## fordson major

morning has *broken*- cat stevens


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Morning*town Ride - Seekers


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Ticket to Ride - the Beatles


----------



## AR Cattails

Angel Flying Too Close *To* The Ground - Willie Nelson


----------



## Dec429

Don't *Close* Your Eyes - Kix


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Open My Eyes - Nazz


----------



## Dec429

Razzama*nazz* - Nazareth


----------



## shaycool

Speedway to *Nazareth* ~ Mark Knoplfer


----------



## AR Cattails

New *Speedway* Boogie - Jerry Garcia


----------



## radiofish

*New Speedway Boogie * Fixed - The Grateful Dead


----------



## Jaclynne

Boot Scootin' *Boogie* - Brooks And Dunn


----------



## fordson major

The *Boogie* That Be - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Jaclynne

*Boogie* Woogie Bugle Boy - The Andrews Sisters


----------



## moongirl

A Country *Boy* Can Survive - Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## Farmer Dave

The *Boy* From New York City - Ad Libs


----------



## fordson major

Detroit Rock *City* - Kiss


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Detroit City* - Bobby Bare


----------



## fordson major

Welcome 2* Detroit* -Eminem


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Welcome* Back - John Sebastian


----------



## RedTartan

Welcome to the Jungle - Guns n Roses


----------



## moongirl

Run for *the Roses* - Dan Fogelberg


----------



## Farmer Dave

I'll *Run* - Spiral Staircase


----------



## radiofish

You Be *Ill*'in - *Run* D.M.C.


----------



## fordson major

Here Without *You*-3 Doors Down


----------



## RedTartan

With or Without You - U2


----------



## Farmer Dave

What I Like About *You* - Romantics


----------



## fordson major

*What about* love-heart


----------



## AR Cattails

You Look So Good In *Love* - George Strait


----------



## fordson major

*You Look Good* On Me-Natasha Bedingfield -


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Good Lovin' - the Young Rascals


----------



## shaycool

*Good* Time Feeling ~ Allman Brothers Band


----------



## Jaclynne

Hey, *Good* Lookin' - Hank Williams


----------



## AR Cattails

Don't Say *Good*-Bye - E.L.O.


----------



## fordson major

*Don't Say* It's Over - White Lion


----------



## radiofish

*Don't Say* You Love Me - Billy Squire


----------



## Jaclynne

*Say* That *You Love Me* - Fleetwood mac


----------



## moongirl

I Can't Make *You Love Me* - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## fordson major

Sometimes *You Can't Make *It On Your Own-U2


----------



## shaycool

*Make* it with you ~ Bread


----------



## AR Cattails

Help Me *Make It* Through The Night - Sammi Smith


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Help - the Beatles


----------



## fordson major

Heaven *Help* Us =My Chemical Romance


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Heaven* Knows - Grass Roots


----------



## shaycool

Knocking on *Heaven*s door ~ Bob Dylan


----------



## AR Cattails

Holes In The Floor Of *Heaven* - Steve Wariner


----------



## Farmer Dave

What *In The* World's Come Over You - Jack Scott


----------



## radiofish

*In The* Evening - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Farmer Dave

*In The* Midnight Hour - Wilson Pickett


----------



## moongirl

Late *in the* Evening - Paul Simon


----------



## Farmer Dave

*In The* Mood - Ernie Fields


----------



## fordson major

Crying Is My Favorite *Mood* JIM REEVES


----------



## Jaclynne

*Crying* Over You - Don McClean


----------



## moongirl

Almost *Over You* - Sheena Easton


----------



## radiofish

Walk All *Over You* - AC/DC


----------



## fordson major

Crying My Heart Out *over You* / Flatt And Scruggs


----------



## AR Cattails

Crazy On *You* - *Heart*


----------



## Jaclynne

*Crazy Heart* - Hank Williams


----------



## shaycool

*Crazy* Love ~ Allman Brothers band


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Crazy* Mama - J.J. Cale


----------



## fordson major

*Crazy* Little Child - Alice Cooper


----------



## bugstabber

*Crazy Little* Thing Called Love - QUeen


----------



## harrisjnet

*Crazy* Love - Van Morrison


----------



## shaycool

*Crazy* Fingers ~ Grateful Dead


----------



## radiofish

*Crazy* - Aerosmith


----------



## Farmer Dave

Crazy Horses - Osmonds


----------



## Jaclynne

She Rides Wild *Horses* - Kenny Rogers


----------



## harrisjnet

*She* Believes in Me - *Kenny Rogers*


----------



## fordson major

When *She Believes* -Ben Harper


----------



## Farmer Dave

*She*'s Just My Style - Gary Lewis And The Playboys


----------



## Jaclynne

*She's* A Lady - Tom Jones


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Dude Looks Like a Lady - Aerosmith


----------



## shaycool

*Lady* Sings the Blues ~ Billie Holiday


----------



## fordson major

It Ainât Over Till The Fat *Lady Sings*-En Vogue -


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Till* - Angels


----------



## Lynne

Seven Spanish *Angels* - Willie Nelson


----------



## fordson major

*Seven* - David Bowie


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Seven* Little Girls - Paul Evans


----------



## Lynne

*Little* Willie - The Sweet


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Little* Red Riding Hood - Sam The Sham And The Pharaohs


----------



## shaycool

*Little* Queen ~ Heart


----------



## Farmer Dave

Put A *Little* Love In Your Heart - Jackie DeShannon


----------



## fordson major

*put A Little* Holiday *in Your Heart* -leann Rimes


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Hey Little Girl - Syndicate of Sound


----------



## shaycool

*Little* Deuce Coupe ~ Beach Boys


----------



## Lynne

*Boys* Are Back In Town - Thin Lizzy


----------



## moongirl

Somewhere *In* the Jungle - Alice Cooper


----------



## fordson major

*Somewhere* I Belong- Linkin Park


----------



## bugstabber

*Some*thing Wicked This Way Comes - Barry Adamson


----------



## radiofish

Along *Comes* Mary - The Bloodhound Gang


----------



## Jaclynne

When It *Comes* To You - John Anderson


----------



## AR Cattails

*When You* Say Nothing At All - Keith Whitley


----------



## Dec429

*Nothing* At All - Heart


----------



## Wolf mom

If You Could Touch Her *At All* ~ Willie Nelson


----------



## fordson major

* If You *Wanna *Touch Her*, Ask! / Shania Twain


----------



## Farmer Dave

*If You Wanna* Be Happy - Jimmy Soul


----------



## celticfalcon

happy anniversry(sp) baby little river band


----------



## shaycool

Make Somebody *Happy* ~ Santana


----------



## fordson major

You Never Stop Loving *somebody* - Big & Rich


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Somebody to Love - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## AR Cattails

*Love* In The Hot Afternoon - Gene Watson


----------



## Lynne

*Afternoon * Delight - Starland Vocal Band


----------



## Farmer Dave

Sunny *Afternoon* - Kinks


----------



## shaycool

Love in the *Afternoon* ~ Marianne Faithfull


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Love* American Style - Cowsills


----------



## Lynne

Thatâs The Way *Love * Goes â Merle Haggard


----------



## radiofish

*Love* Is Strong - *The* Rolliing Stones


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Love* Makes *the* World Go Round - Perry Como


----------



## Jaclynne

*Love* Sneakin' Up On You - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Up Up* And Away - 5th Dimension


----------



## fordson major

The Little Things Give You *Away*-Linkin Park


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Little Things* Mean A Lot - Kitty Kallen


----------



## shaycool

*Little* Wing ~ Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Jaclynne

*Wing*s Of A Dove - Ferlin Husky


----------



## AR Cattails

*A* Broken *Wing* - Martina McBride


----------



## fordson major

*Broken* Promises - Mandy Moore


----------



## radiofish

*Promises Promises* - Generation X


----------



## fordson major

The *Promise* Of A New Day - Paula Abdul


----------



## shaycool

The *Promise*d Land ~ The Band


----------



## Farmer Dave

Electric Lady*land* - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## moongirl

*Electric* Avenue - Eddy Grant


----------



## Farmer Dave

I Had Too Much To Dream Last Night - *Electric* Prunes


----------



## fordson major

* Dream* Weaver-Reo Speedwagon


----------



## AR Cattails

You Can *Dream* Of Me - Steve Wariner


----------



## shaycool

Wet *Dream* ~ Kip Adadda


----------



## fordson major

*Wet* Sand-Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Farmer Dave

Cowgirl In The *Sand* - Crosby Stills Nash & Young


----------



## Jaclynne

Montana *Cowgirl* - Emmylou Harris


----------



## Farmer Dave

I Want To Be A Cowboy's Sweetheart - Patsy *Montana*


----------



## Jaclynne

Everybody's *Sweetheart* - Vince Gill


----------



## fordson major

*Everybody's* Working for the Weekend - Loverboy


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Everyboby's* Talking - Harry Nilsson


----------



## radiofish

Crosseyed And Painless - The *Talking* Heads


----------



## shaycool

Jive *Talking* ~ Bee Gees


----------



## fordson major

Willie And The Hand *Jive* -George Thorogood


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I Want to Hold Your Hand - the Beatles


----------



## Jaclynne

Help Me *Hold* On - Travis Tritt


----------



## bugstabber

*Help Me* Make it Through the Night - Kris Kristofferson


----------



## Dec429

*Night* Songs - Cinderella


----------



## AR Cattails

I Love A Rainy *Night* - Eddie Rabbitt


----------



## jerzeygurl

All you need is * LOVE * beatles


----------



## radiofish

I'm Not In *Love* - The Talking Heads


----------



## fordson major

Your *love* Alone Is *not* Enough - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## Farmer Dave

I Think We're *Alone* Now - Tommy James and the Shondells


----------



## moongirl

*I* Honestly Love You - Olivia Newton John


----------



## Farmer Dave

Hello, *I Love You* - Doors


----------



## celticfalcon

love,me. collin raye


----------



## fordson major

*Love Me* Or Hate Me-Lil' Wayne -


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Love Me* Two Times - Doors


----------



## celticfalcon

love on the rocks neil diamond


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Love Reign O'er Me - the Who


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Love* Can Make You Happy - Mercy


----------



## AR Cattails

*Love*, Me - Collin Raye


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Me* and Bobby McGee - Janis Joplin


----------



## fordson major

*Me And* My Shadow - Perry Como


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Me And My* Arrow - Harry Nilsson


----------



## harrisjnet

On *My* Own - Reba McIntire


----------



## Farmer Dave

Come *On* Down To *My* Boat - Every Mother's Son


----------



## radiofish

*Down On* Me - Big Brother And The Holding Company


----------



## fordson major

Brother *Down* ,Sam Roberts


----------



## celticfalcon

land down under men at work


----------



## shaycool

The Night They Drove Old Dixie *Down* ~ The Band


----------



## AR Cattails

I'd Love To Lay You *Down* - Conway Twitty


----------



## celticfalcon

dont bring me down e l o


----------



## fordson major

Send *Me* An Angel - Scorpions


----------



## radiofish

*Angel* In A Centerfold - J. Geils Band


----------



## harrisjnet

*Angel* of the Morning - Merilee and the Turnabouts


----------



## moongirl

*Angel* Eyes - The Jeff Healey Band


----------



## fordson major

Concrete *Angel *- Martina McBride


----------



## celticfalcon

joey concrete blonde


----------



## shaycool

*Concrete* Jungle ~ Bob Marley


----------



## celticfalcon

welcome to the jungle guns and roses


----------



## Farmer Dave

Run Through *The Jungle* - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## shaycool

*Jungle* Love ~ Steve Miller


----------



## fordson major

King Of The *Jungle*-Bananarama


----------



## AR Cattails

*King Of The* Road - Roger Miller


----------



## Farmer Dave

Hit *The Road* Jack - Ray Charles


----------



## shaycool

Thunder *Road* ~ Bruce Springsteen


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Tobacco Road - the Nashville Teens


----------



## fordson major

*tobacco* hand-big sugar


----------



## radiofish

*Sugar* On My Tounge - The Talking Heads


----------



## shaycool

*Sugar* Pie, Honey Bunch ~ Temptations


----------



## celticfalcon

miss american pie don mclean


----------



## AR Cattails

Little *Miss* Honky Tonk - Brooks and Dunn


----------



## bugstabber

*Miss* Misery - Nazareth


----------



## harrisjnet

*Misery* and Gin - Merle Haggard


----------



## shaycool

My Friend of *Misery* ~ Metallica


----------



## AR Cattails

*My* Home's In Alabama - Alabama


----------



## fordson major

New Millenium *Homes*- Rage Against The Machine


----------



## moongirl

A House is Not A *Home* -Luther Vandross


----------



## Farmer Dave

*House* Of The Rising Sun - Frijid Pink


----------



## shaycool

Our *House* ~ Crosby, Stills, Nash and (sometimes) Young


----------



## harrisjnet

*Our* Little Town-Simon and Garfunkle


----------



## fordson major

My *Little* Girl- Tim McGraw


----------



## harrisjnet

Go Away *Little Girl* - Donnie Osmond


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Hey Little Girl - Syndicate of Sound


----------



## harrisjnet

Here Comes My *Girl* - Tom Petty


----------



## Farmer Dave

Go Away Little *Girl* - Steve Lawrence


----------



## celticfalcon

girl you know its true...... milli vanilli(i know fake group but hey)


----------



## fordson major

Oh *Girl *(*You Know *Where To Find Me) - Vince Gill


----------



## bugstabber

Punk Rock *Girl* - the Dead Milkmen


----------



## AR Cattails

She's My *Rock* - George Jones


----------



## moongirl

You're *My* Bestfriend - Queen


----------



## fordson major

* You're My* Better Half -Keith Urban


----------



## Farmer Dave

Falling In Love With *My*self Again - Sparks


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Together Again - Buck Owens


----------



## fordson major

Here Comes The Rain *Again* - Eurythmics


----------



## AR Cattails

If Tomorrow Never *Comes* - Garth Brooks


----------



## Farmer Dave

Will You Still Love Me *Tomorrow* - Shirelles


----------



## shaycool

When *Tomorrow* Comes ~ Eurythmics


----------



## fordson major

*When* The Man *Comes* Around=Johnny Cash


----------



## Dec429

Whenever You Come *Around* - Vince Gill


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Come* Dancing - Kinks


----------



## Dec429

*Dancing* With Myself - Billy Idol


----------



## shaycool

*Dancing* Queen ~ ABBA


----------



## Dec429

Hammer To Fall - *Queen*


----------



## Farmer Dave

Get Me *To* The World On Time - Electric Prunes


----------



## bugstabber

Great Big White *World* - Marilyn Manson


----------



## AR Cattails

Single *White* Female - Chely Wright


----------



## radiofish

Pretty Fly For A *White* Boy - The Offspring


----------



## moongirl

Dirty *White* Boy - Foreigner


----------



## fordson major

dirty laundry! Don Henley


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Dirty* Water - Standells


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Cool Water - Sons of the Pioneers


----------



## AR Cattails

I Washed My Hands In Muddy *Water* - Elvis Presley


----------



## Farmer Dave

Champagne and Reefer - *Muddy Water*s


----------



## fordson major

* Champagne* Supernova -Oasis


----------



## shaycool

*Champagne* Jam ~ Atlanta Rhythm Section


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Champagne* Charlie - Leon Redbone


----------



## shaycool

Goodtime *Charlie*'s Got the Blues ~ *Charlie* Rich


----------



## bugstabber

Uneasy Rider - *Charlie *Daniels Band (love that song)


----------



## Jaclynne

*Easy * Come *Easy* Go - George Strait(love this song)


----------



## TC

*Easy*- Lionel Richie


----------



## radiofish

Peaceful, *Easy*, Feeling - Eagles


----------



## moongirl

Wasted Time - The *Eagles*


----------



## fordson major

*Wasted* Days And *Wasted* Nights by Freddy Fender


----------



## Farmer Dave

Lonely *Days* - Beegees


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Only the Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Only* You - Platters


----------



## AR Cattails

*You* Move Me - Garth Brooks


----------



## jerzeygurl

I Feel The Eath *Move* carol king


----------



## Farmer Dave

Oh *Carol* - Neil Sedaka


----------



## shaycool

*Carol*ina In My Mind ~ James Taylor


----------



## fordson major

If You Could Read *My Mind *- Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## Jaclynne

*If You Could* See Me Now - Celine Dion


----------



## shaycool

Runaround Sue ~ *Dion*


----------



## celticfalcon

a boy named sue johnny cash


----------



## bugstabber

Dirty White *Boy* - Foreigner


----------



## moongirl

*Dirty* Girl - Terri Clark


----------



## Standupguy

*Girl* Im Gonna Miss You --- Milli Vinilli lol


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Miss You Babe - Aerosmith


----------



## fordson major

I Aint *Miss*ing *You* ,Tina Turner


----------



## moongirl

*Missing You* - John Waite


----------



## celticfalcon

you never even call me by my name david allan coe (pick a word i cant highlite a word for some reason)


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Call Me* - Blondie


----------



## kinderfeld

You Can *Call Me * Al-Paul Simon


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Just Like Me - Paul Revere and the Raiders


----------



## celticfalcon

just between you and me april wine


----------



## fordson major

Let Nothing Come *Between You* by Warren Zevon


----------



## celticfalcon

come to my window mellisa ethridge


----------



## Farmer Dave

Look Through Any *Window* - Hollies


----------



## AR Cattails

You *Look* So Good In Love - George Strait


----------



## radiofish

I'm Not *In Love* - 10CC


----------



## Farmer Dave

Babe *I'm* Gonna Leave You - Led Zeppelin


----------



## shaycool

*I'm* a Believer ~ Monkees


----------



## AR Cattails

You Made *A Believer* (Out Of Me) - Ruby Andrews


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Ruby*, Don't Take Your Love To Town - First Edition


----------



## Jaclynne

*Don't* Go Breaking My Heart - Elton John


----------



## Farmer Dave

Come On Let's *Go* - Ritchie Valens


----------



## shaycool

Our Lips are Sealed ~ The *Go* - *Go*s


----------



## moongirl

Signed, *Sealed* Delivered - Peter Frampton


----------



## AR Cattails

*Sealed* With A Kiss - Jason Donovan


----------



## fordson major

*Kiss* Of Death - Black Sabbath


----------



## bugstabber

*Death *on Two Legs - Queen


----------



## Standupguy

Oh *Death* Ralph Stanley


----------



## radiofish

*Death* Of An Interior Decerator - *Death* Cab For Cutie


----------



## fordson major

Minnie the Moocher* - Cab* Calloway


----------



## moongirl

Sweet Georgie Brown -*Cab Calloway*


----------



## sammyd

*Brown* eyed girl-Van Morrison


----------



## fordson major

The Ballad Of The One-*Eyed* Jacks-JOHNNY BURNETTE


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Ballad Of* Jed Clampett - Flatt And Scruggs


----------



## fordson major

The Ballad Of Davy Crockett-Tennessee Ernie Ford


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Ballad Of* Easy Rider - Byrds


----------



## fordson major

Shotgun *Rider*-Tim McGraw


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Shotgun* - Jr. Walker and the All Stars


----------



## AR Cattails

Let's All Go Down To Dumas *Walker*'s - Kentucky Headhunters


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Walk*in' My Baby Back Home - Annette Hanshaw


----------



## fordson major

Bring It *Back Home*-Guns N' Roses


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Back* In The Saddle Again - Gene Autry


----------



## radiofish

*Back In The Saddle Again* - Aerosmith


----------



## Farmer Dave

Go *Back* - Crabby Appleton


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Get Back - the Beatles


----------



## Farmer Dave

Johnny *Get* Angry - Joanie Sommers


----------



## fordson major

*Johnny *Can't Read -Don Henley


----------



## celticfalcon

cant buy me love the beatles


----------



## shaycool

*Love* In An Elevator ~ Aerosmith


----------



## celticfalcon

love in the first degree alabama


----------



## fordson major

Makin' *Love In The* Afternoon - Carpenters


----------



## Jaclynne

*Love* *In The * Hot *Afternoon* - Gene Watson


----------



## celticfalcon

in the still of the night whitesnake


----------



## fordson major

Daddy's Moonshine *Still*-Dolly Parton


----------



## shaycool

*Still* The One ~ Orleans


----------



## AR Cattails

She Thinks I *Still* Care - George Jones


----------



## jerzeygurl

*She* Bop cyndi lauper


----------



## Jaclynne

*Bop* With Ya Baby - Dan Seals


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Cry Baby - Janis Joplin


----------



## fordson major

* Cry*ing Over You-PLATINUM BLONDE


----------



## AR Cattails

It's Only *Over* For *You* - Tanya Tucker


----------



## moongirl

*It's* A Little Too Late - *Tanya Tucker*


----------



## fordson major

Hello *It's Late* - STONE TEMPLE PILOTS


----------



## shaycool

*It's Late* ~ Ricky Nelson


----------



## SteveD(TX)

It's Too Late - Carol King


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*King* of The Road- Roger Miller


----------



## Jaclynne

Long Hard* Road* Outta Hell - Marilyn Manson


----------



## fordson major

It's A *Long* Way To The Top (If You Wanna Rock 'n' Roll)- AC DC


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Take The *Long Way* Home- Supertramp


----------



## shaycool

It's a *Long Way* There ~ Little River Band


----------



## radiofish

*Long* Tall Sally - Little Richard


----------



## AR Cattails

*Tall*, *Tall* Trees - Alan Jackson


----------



## shaycool

Long *Tall* Glasses ~ Leo Sayer


----------



## harrisjnet

Rose Colored *Glasses* - John Conley


----------



## Dec429

*Rose* Of Cimarron - Poco


----------



## Jaclynne

Desert *Rose* - Sting


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

*Rose* Garden -- Lynn Anderson


----------



## Jaclynne

Paper *Rose*s - Marie Osmond


----------



## moongirl

(I Never Promised You)A Rose Garden - Lynn Anderson


----------



## fordson major

The* Promised* Land - Meat Loaf


----------



## celticfalcon

land of confusion genisis and most recently disturbed


----------



## bugstabber

Living In The Promised* Land *by Willie Nelson


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Mama -- *Genesis*


----------



## kinderfeld

*Mama * I'm Coming Home-Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Dec429

Back *Home *Again - John Denver


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

*Back* in Black -- Ac/Dc


----------



## fordson major

Welcome To The *Black* Parade -My Chemical Romance


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

*Parade* -- Garbage


----------



## shaycool

*Black* Velvet ~ Alannah Myles


----------



## AR Cattails

Man In *Black* - Johnny Cash


----------



## Jaclynne

Rubberband *Man* - Spinners


----------



## fordson major

*Rubberband* girl- kate bush


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Everything Zen -- *Bush*


----------



## shaycool

Stone Cold *Bush* ~ Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Jaclynne

*Hot* Mama - Trace Adkins


----------



## Farmer Dave

Tell *Mama* - Savoy Brown


----------



## shaycool

*Mama*, Iâm Coming Home ~ Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Mama* Told Me Not To Come - Three Dog Night


----------



## radiofish

*Mama* - Genesis


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Mama*'s Pearl - Jackson 5


----------



## shaycool

Rag *Mama* Rag ~ The Band


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Rag* Doll - Four Seasons


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

*Seasons* in the Sun -- Terry Jacks


----------



## bugstabber

Black Hole Sun - Soundgarden


----------



## Farmer Dave

California *Sun* - Rivieras


----------



## AR Cattails

*California* Calling - Beach Boys


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Never -- *Boys* II Men


----------



## fordson major

*Never *Again - Nickelback


----------



## Jaclynne

Won't Get Fooled *Again* - The Who


----------



## fordson major

I Wonât Back Down - Tom Petty.


----------



## moongirl

Me and Julio* Down* by the Schoolyard - Paul Simon


----------



## Farmer Dave

Hand Me *Down* World - Guess Who


----------



## fordson major

Old School Hollywood < System Of A *Down* âº


----------



## Farmer Dave

My *Old School* - Steely Dan


----------



## celticfalcon

schools out alice cooper
(bit of triva also.whos alice coopers famous father)


----------



## Farmer Dave

Wipe *Out* - Safaris


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Out* on the tiles - Led Zeppelin


----------



## celticfalcon

OUT of the blue by Debbie Gibson


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

All *out *of love- Air Supply


----------



## AR Cattails

It's A *Love* Thing - Keith Urban


----------



## Farmer Dave

*It* Hurts To Be In *Love* - Gene Pitney


----------



## radiofish

*Love* Is A Good Thing - Sheryl Crow


----------



## Farmer Dave

It's Your *Thing* - Isley Brothers


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

The *thing*s we do for love - 10cc


----------



## radiofish

Wild *Thing* - The Troggs


----------



## bugstabber

*Wild*wood Weed - Jim Stafford


----------



## Farmer Dave

Songs From The *Wood* - Jethro Tull


----------



## fordson major

Norwegian *Wood* ... Beatles


celtic falcon a Bickertonite ?


----------



## Farmer Dave

Maxwell's Silver Hammer - *Beatles*


----------



## shaycool

Eyes of *Silver* ~ Doobie Brothers


----------



## fordson major

Long John *Silver*-The Jefferson Airplane


----------



## AR Cattails

*Silver* Threads And Golden Needles - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Farmer Dave

Just Like Romeo *And* Juliet - Reflections


----------



## fordson major

My Cinderella -Lil' *Romeo*


----------



## shaycool

*Romeo* And Juliet ~ Dire Straits


----------



## AR Cattails

She'll Leave You With A Smile - George *Strait*


----------



## radiofish

I think I Love *You * Too Much - Dire *Straight*s


----------



## moongirl

*I Think I Love You* - David Cassidy


----------



## fordson major

Who Do *You Think You* Are-Spice Girls


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Think* It Over - Uriah Heep


----------



## AR Cattails

He *Think*s He'll Keep Her - Mary Chapin Carpenter


----------



## SteveD(TX)

You Keep Me Hanging On - Vanilla Fudge


----------



## Lynne

Hang *On* Sloopy â The McCoys


----------



## Farmer Dave

Let's *Hang On* - Four Seasons


----------



## fordson major

Suzy *Hang* Around -Abba


----------



## Farmer Dave

Tra La La La *Suzy* - Dean and Jean


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Son of Suzy Creamcheese - Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Son Of* A Preacherman - Aretha Franklin


----------



## fordson major

Two Faced* Preacher* - hank williams


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Two Face*s Have I - Lou Christie


----------



## Jaclynne

Funny *Face* - Donna Fargo


----------



## Farmer Dave

Ain't It *Funny* - Loretta Lynn


----------



## AR Cattails

I *Ain't* Never - Webb Pierce


----------



## Jaclynne

I *Never* Dreamed - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## shaycool

Rock and Roll *Never* Forgets ~ Bob Seger


----------



## greg273

'ROCK AND ROLL all night', by KISS


----------



## kinderfeld

*Rock * is Dead-Marilyn Manson


----------



## bugstabber

*Rock* Me Gently - Andy Kim


----------



## celticfalcon

i like to rock april wine


----------



## AR Cattails

Strawberry *Wine* - Deana Carter


----------



## Jaclynne

*Wine*, Women and Song - Patty Loveless


----------



## fordson major

If *Women* Ruled The World-JOAN ARMATRADING


----------



## moongirl

When God Fearin' *Women *Get The Blues - Martina McBride


----------



## Farmer Dave

Living Loving Maid (She's Just A *Woman*) - Led Zeppelin


----------



## fordson major

Man! I Feel Like *A Woman*! - Shania Twain


----------



## Farmer Dave

You Make Me *Feel Like A* Natural *Woman* - Aretha Franklin


----------



## Lynne

*You Made Me * What I Am - Lorretta Lynn


----------



## celticfalcon

you needed me anne murry


----------



## fordson major

*what* ive done - Linkin Park


----------



## Farmer Dave

Un*done* - Guess Who


----------



## Jaclynne

What Have You *Done* For Me Lately - Janet Jackson


----------



## Farmer Dave

Look *What* They've *Done* To My Song - Melanie


----------



## AR Cattails

Nobody Likes Sad *Song*s - Ronnie Milsap


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Sad Songs* - Elton John


----------



## shaycool

The *Song* Remains the Same ~ Led Zeppelin


----------



## greg273

'*Same * old song and dance', Aerosmith


----------



## Farmer Dave

Motorcycle - Tico *And* The Triumphs



(This is the group that Paul Simon was in before he got together with Art Garfunkel)


----------



## fordson major

*MOTORCYCLE* MAMA - Neil Young


----------



## Jaclynne

*Mama* Told Me Not To Come - Three Dog Night


----------



## moongirl

*Mama*, He Treats Your Daughter Mean - Ruth Brown


----------



## fordson major

Follow *Your Daughter *Home - The Guess Who


----------



## Farmer Dave

I Will *Follow* Him - Little Peggy March


----------



## celticfalcon

follow me uncle cracker


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Follow Me* - Peter, Paul and Mary


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Love Me Do - the Beatles


----------



## fordson major

* Love* Don't *Love Me*-Justin Timberlake,


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Love* Or Let *Me* Be Lonely - Friends Of Distinction


----------



## radiofish

*Love* Is A Battlefield - Pat Benatar


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Battle* Of New Orleans - Jimmy Horton


----------



## Jaclynne

City *Of New Orleans* - Arlo Guthrie


----------



## moongirl

Hot Child in the *City* - Nick Gilder


----------



## Farmer Dave

Sea *Child* - Hot Tuna


----------



## Jaclynne

Somewhere Beyond The* Sea* - Frank Sinatra


----------



## bugstabber

*The* Thorn Within Metallica


----------



## fordson major

The Voice Within-Christina Aguilera


----------



## celticfalcon

your the voice john farnam/whispering jack


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I want to hold your hand - the Beatles


----------



## fordson major

* Hold Your* Eyes-SUGAR RAY


----------



## bugstabber

*Eyes* without a Face - Billy Idol


----------



## Jaclynne

Your Smiling *Face* - James Taylor


----------



## moongirl

Keep on * Smilin'* - Wet Willie


----------



## fordson major

*Keep On Keep*ing *On* - Curtis Mayfield,


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Keep On* Dancin' - Gentry's


----------



## SteveD(TX)

You *Keep * Me Hanging *On * - Vanilla Fudge


----------



## Farmer Dave

What Am I Doing *Hanging* 'Round? - Monkees


----------



## Jaclynne

Get A*round* - Beach Boys


----------



## shaycool

*Round*about ~ Yes


----------



## fordson major

Mad *About* You-Belinda Carlisle -


----------



## radiofish

*Mad* Love - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Jaclynne

I Just Wanna Be *Mad* - Terri Clark


----------



## bugstabber

I'm going slightly *mad* - Queen


----------



## fordson major

*I'm Going* To Memphis - Johnny Cash


----------



## moongirl

*I'm Going* Back - Trace Adkins


----------



## bugstabber

Come *back* - Foo Fighters


----------



## Jaclynne

*Back* On My Mind Again - Ronnie Millsap


----------



## moongirl

Always *On My Mind* - Willie Nelson


----------



## fordson major

I Lost *my Mind*- Ramones


----------



## shaycool

Peace Of *Mind* ~ Boston


----------



## Jaclynne

*Peace* Train - Cat Stevens


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Train Kept A Rollin' - Yardbirds


----------



## fordson major

And The Money *Kept Rollin*g In-Madonna


----------



## SouthWesteader

After *the* Hurricane ~ BR549


----------



## fordson major

Rock You Like a* Hurricane* -scorpions


----------



## shaycool

Like A *Hurricane* ~ Neil Young


----------



## Jaclynne

Scream *Like A* Baby - David Bowie


----------



## AR Cattails

Something *Like* That - Tim McGraw


----------



## fordson major

*something* to believe in. Bon Jovi


----------



## Wolf mom

*Something* Real ~ Phoebe Snow


----------



## radiofish

Don't Eat The Yellow *Snow* - Frank Zappa


----------



## Jaclynne

*Don't* It Make You Want To Go Home - Bobby Bare


----------



## fordson major

*Don't It Make You Want To* Dance - Chris LeDoux


----------



## Jaclynne

Why *Don't You* Haul Off And Love Me - Porter and Dolly


----------



## fordson major

In It For The Long *Haul* - Steve & Kathy Sargenti


----------



## shaycool

*Haul*in' Coal ~ Chaka Khan


----------



## Farmer Dave

Working In The *Coal* Mine - Lee Dorsey


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Got My Mojo Working - Muddy Waters


----------



## Farmer Dave

Sit Down I Think I Love You - *Mojo* Men


----------



## AR Cattails

When *I* Said *I* Do - Clint & Lisa Hartman Black


----------



## Farmer Dave

*I Do, I Do, I Do, I Do, I Do* - Abba


----------



## fordson major

Monkey See, Monkey Do- Sonic Boom Six


----------



## Farmer Dave

South's Gonna *Do* It Again - Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## Jaclynne

*South*ern Nights - Glenn Campbell


----------



## shaycool

*South*bound ~ Allman Brothers band


----------



## Farmer Dave

Hell*bound* Train - Savoy Brown


----------



## AR Cattails

Long Black *Train* - Josh Turner


----------



## shaycool

*Train,Train* ~ Blackfoot


----------



## Farmer Dave

Peace *Train* - Cat Stevens


----------



## radiofish

Meet Virginia - *Train*


----------



## fordson major

*Virginia *Moon-FOO FIGHTERS


----------



## Wolf mom

*Moon* Over Bourbon Street ~ Sting


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Street Fightin' Man - Rolling Stones


----------



## Jaclynne

Kung Fu *Fightin*g - Carl Douglas


----------



## fordson major

Saturday Night's Alright (For* Fighting*)-Nickelback


----------



## moongirl

*Saturday Night * - The Bay City Rollers


----------



## fordson major

Sitting On The Dock Of *The Bay* - Otis Redding


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Sitting On* Top *Of The* World - Cream


----------



## AR Cattails

Pop A *Top* - Alan Jackson


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Mountain High - The Four *Top*s


----------



## Farmer Dave

Traveling In The Dark - *Mountain*


----------



## Jaclynne

High On A *Mountain* - Marty Stuart


----------



## Farmer Dave

River Deep *Mountain High* - Ike And Tina Turner


----------



## fordson major

Ainât No *Mountain High* Enough - Diana Ross


----------



## Farmer Dave

Rocky *Mountain High* - John Denver


----------



## radiofish

Nantucket Sleighride - *Mountain*


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Sleigh Ride* - Ronettes


----------



## shaycool

Slow *Ride* ~ Foghat


----------



## fordson major

* Slow* Down Baby-Christina Aguilera


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Slow Down - the Beatles


----------



## radiofish

*Down* On Me - Big Brother And the Holding Company


----------



## shaycool

Low *Down* Dirty Mean ~ Allman Brothers Band


----------



## Jaclynne

Hand Me *Down* - Matchbox Twenty


----------



## AR Cattails

I Want To Hold Your *Hand* - The Beatles


----------



## fordson major

* Hold* Out *Your Hand*-Nickelback


----------



## bugstabber

*Hand* to Mouth - George Michael


----------



## Jaclynne

Put Your *Hand* In Mine - Trace Adkins


----------



## fordson major

Eleanor, *Put Your *Boots On - Franz Ferdinand


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Elenore* - Turtles


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Eleanor Rigby - the Beatles


----------



## Farmer Dave

Sargent Peppers Lonely Hearts Club Band - *Beatles*


----------



## fordson major

owner of a* lonely heart *-yes


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Lonely* Days - BeeGees


----------



## AR Cattails

She Never Lets It Go To Her *Heart* - Tim McGraw


----------



## Dec429

*Lets *Get It On - Marvin Gaye


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Lets Get* Together - Hayley Mills


----------



## fordson major

*Let's Get *It Started-The Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Let's* Go *Get* Stoned - Ray Charles


----------



## AR Cattails

I'm *Stone* In Love With You - The Stylistics


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Stone*d Soul Picnic - 5th Dimension


----------



## radiofish

*Stone* Cold - Rainbow


----------



## Farmer Dave

Everybody Must Get *Stone*d - Bob Dylan


----------



## shaycool

Like A Rolling *Stone* ~ Bob Dylan


----------



## AR Cattails

Tied To A *Stone* - George Jones


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Heart of Stone - the Rolling Stones


----------



## Jaclynne

*Heart Of* Gold - Neil Young


----------



## moongirl

*Gold* - John Stewart


----------



## shaycool

Silver, Blue & *Gold* ~ Bad Company


----------



## moongirl

Red, White and *Blue* - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## AR Cattails

Courtesy Of The *Red, White, And Blue* (The Angry American) - Toby Keith


----------



## moongirl

*White* Rose - *Toby Keith*


----------



## bugstabber

*White* Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## fordson major

Run* Rabbit* Run-_Eminem -


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Let Him Run Wild - Beach Boys


----------



## AR Cattails

*Beach* House On The Moon - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## harrisjnet

*House* of the Rising Sun - The Animals


----------



## Jaclynne

*Sun*shine On My Shoulders - John Denver


----------



## radiofish

*Sunshine* Of Your Love - Cream


----------



## moongirl

Walking on *Sunshine* - Katrina and the Waves


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Walkin*' My Cat Named Dog - Norma Tenega


----------



## fordson major

*Walkin'* After Midnight / Patsy Cline


----------



## Farmer Dave

*After Midnight* - Eric Clapton


----------



## fordson major

August And Everything *after*- Counting Crows
(it being the first day of august an all!)


----------



## AR Cattails

* Everything* Is Beautiful - Ray Stevens


----------



## Farmer Dave

Girl With No Eyes - It's A *Beautiful* Day


----------



## fordson major

Little *Girl*- Roxette


----------



## Farmer Dave

Hey! *Little Girl* - Del Shannon


----------



## fordson major

Dance* Little *Sister -The Rolling Stones


----------



## Farmer Dave

Let The *Little* Girl *Dance* - Billy Bland


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Hey Little Girl - Syndicate of Sound


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Hey Little* Cobra - Rip Chords


----------



## fordson major

Lion & The *Cobra*-Sinead O'connor -


----------



## Farmer Dave

*The Lion* Sleeps Tonight - Tokens


----------



## shaycool

*Lion*s In The Street ~ The Doors


----------



## moongirl

Hot *Tonight* - Alice Cooper


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Tonight* You Belong To Me - Patience & Prudence


----------



## radiofish

*Tonight*'s The Night - Rod Stewart


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Tonight* (Could Be *The Night*) - Velvets


----------



## AR Cattails

Just Another Neon *Night* - Brooks & Dunn


----------



## moongirl

One of those *Night*s - Trace Adkins


----------



## Jaclynne

*One* (is the loneliest number) - Three Dog Night


----------



## bugstabber

The *One* - White Zombie


----------



## fordson major

* The* Only *One*-Evanescence


----------



## radiofish

*One* And *Only* Man - Steve Winwood


----------



## Jaclynne

*One* More Last Chance - Vince Gill


----------



## moongirl

*Last* Dance - Donna Summer


----------



## Farmer Dave

Save The *Last Dance* For Me - Drifters


----------



## fordson major

*Last* Kiss - Pearl Jam


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Last Kiss* - Frank Wilson And The Cavaliers


----------



## AR Cattails

*Kiss* You All Over - Exile


----------



## Farmer Dave

Church Street Soul Revival - *Exile*s


----------



## 4nTN

Shakedown *"Street"* ~The Grateful Dead



Happy Birthday Jerry, R.I.P


----------



## fordson major

Vancouver* Shakedown* - Nazareth


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Shake* Sherry - Contours


----------



## fordson major

*Shake* Baby *Shake* - Johnny O'Keefe


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Baby* Let's Wait - Royal Guardsmen


----------



## radiofish

Billion Dollar *Baby* - Alice Cooper 

_just started playing on a mix CD, kid you not!!!!_


----------



## Farmer Dave

Santa *Baby* - Eartha Kitt


----------



## fordson major

Hey* Baby* -Ted Nugent 

rf- love when that inspiration hits eh? or 2 of us post the same song, same time!


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Hey Paula - Paul and Paula


----------



## shaycool

Slippery St.*Paul* ~ Doobie Brothers


----------



## radiofish

*Slippery* People - The Talking Heads


----------



## fordson major

Short *People* - Randy Newman


----------



## AR Cattails

*Short Short*s - Royal Teens


----------



## Farmer Dave

Her *Royal* Majesty - James Darren


----------



## fordson major

Crown *Royal*-run DMC


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Crown* Of Creation - Jefferson Starship


----------



## AR Cattails

Raise Up The *Crown* - Chris Tomlin


----------



## radiofish

*Crown* Of Creation- Jefferson Airplane


----------



## fordson major

*Crown Of* Thorns-Pearl Jam


----------



## Farmer Dave

Black *Pearl* - Sonny Charles


----------



## shaycool

*Pearl* Necklace ~ ZZ Top


----------



## radiofish

*Top* Of The World - Cheap Trick


----------



## AR Cattails

Make *The World* Go Away - Eddy Arnold


----------



## Jaclynne

Let Me Let *Go* - Faith Hill


----------



## moongirl

*Let*'s *Go* - The Cars


----------



## fordson major

Baby please dont *go*-AC/DC


----------



## AR Cattails

*Baby Don't* Get Hooked On Me - Mac Davis


----------



## radiofish

*Baby Don't* Go - Sheryl Crow


----------



## fordson major

Ready Set *Don't Go * -Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## shaycool

Get *Ready* ~ The Temptations


----------



## fordson major

* Get *Stoned-Hinder


----------



## bugstabber

*Get* Down Make Love - QUEEN


----------



## radiofish

I'm In *Love* With My Car - *Queen*


----------



## AR Cattails

Freightliner Fever - Box *Car* Willie


----------



## shaycool

Cat Scratch *Fever* ~ Ted Nugent


----------



## moongirl

Wild World - *Cat* Stevens


----------



## fordson major

* Wild Wild* West- Will Smith.


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Wild Horses - Rolling Stones


----------



## shaycool

*Wild* Thing ~ The Troggs


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Wild* Willy - Annette


----------



## radiofish

*Wild, Wild*, Life - Talking Heads


----------



## SouthWesteader

*Wild* Montana Skies ~ John Denver :dj:


----------



## Farmer Dave

The Hoods In My Little Girls *Life* - Cousin Fescue


----------



## moongirl

The Man *In My Little Girl's Life* - Michael Douglas


----------



## Farmer Dave

Just A *Little* - Beau Brummels


----------



## moongirl

It's the *little* things - Alice Cooper


----------



## fordson major

*It's The* End Of The World- REM


----------



## fordson major

that was weird! posted too shop talk.


----------



## AR Cattails

Where *The* Blacktop *End*s - Keith Urban


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Where* Do *The* Children Play - Cat Stevens


----------



## SteveD(TX)

ford major said:


> picked up a IH 80 the other day, on the way home spotted a fellow with a cockshutt 422 done up very nice! sent my bro too talk too him and with luck the old 422 we have will have a new home this week!! it was a good combine but the canvas was done and replacing it was major dollars so it has sat. have used a ih pull type before so have some experience with them. any problems with them that you know of? whats your pull type?



That's cool and everything, but what is the song? :shrug:


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Teach Your *Children * - Crosby Stills Nash and Young


----------



## fordson major

*Teach *Me Tonight - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Farmer Dave

We'd Like To *Teach* The World To Sing - New Seekers


----------



## AR Cattails

Where Were You (When *The World* Stopped Turning) - Alan Jackson


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Where Were You When I Needed You - Grass Roots


----------



## Wolf mom

Before *You* Accuse Me ~ Eric Clapton


----------



## Farmer Dave

Wake Me Up *Before You* Go-Go - Wham!


----------



## fordson major

* Wake Me Up *Inside-Evanescence -


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Wake Up* Little Suzie - Everly Brothers


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Son of Suzie Creamcheese - Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention


----------



## Farmer Dave

Ice *Cream* Man - Tom Waits


----------



## radiofish

*Ice Ice* Baby - Vanilla *Ice*


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Baby* Now That I've Found You - Foundations


----------



## fordson major

Thank God I *Found You* - Mariah Carey


----------



## AR Cattails

*I* Finally *Found* Someone - Sammy Kershaw


----------



## shaycool

I Still Haven't *Found* What I'm Looking For ~ U2


----------



## fordson major

Can't Stand *Still *,AC/DC


----------



## bugstabber

*Still* crazy after all these years - Paul Simon


----------



## Wolf mom

*Still* Is *Still* Moving To Me ~ Willie Nelson


----------



## Jaclynne

In The *Still* Of The Night - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## moongirl

When the *Night* Comes - Joe Cocker


----------



## fordson major

*When The Night Comes* Down - Foreigner


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Here Comes the Night - Van Morrison (Them)


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Here Comes The* Sun - Beatles


----------



## AR Cattails

Ain't Going Down 'Til *The Sun* Comes Up - Garth Brooks


----------



## fordson major

You *Ain't* *Goin'* Nowhere- Bob Dylan -


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Ain't* She Sweet - Beatles


----------



## fordson major

The* Sweet* Escape-Gwen Stefani


----------



## shaycool

*Sweet* Emotion ~ Aerosmith


----------



## fordson major

*Emotion* In Motion -Ric Ocasek


----------



## moongirl

*Emotion*al Rescue - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Rescue* Me - Fontella Bass


----------



## shaycool

The *Rescue* Blues ~ Ryan Adams


----------



## radiofish

Ventilator *Blues* - *The* Rolling Stones


----------



## fordson major

Wading Through A *Ventilator*-soft boys


----------



## Lynne

Walk *Through* To This Side - Screaming Trees


----------



## AR Cattails

*Walk This* Way - Aerosmith


----------



## bugstabber

*Walk*ing After You - Foo Fighters


----------



## radiofish

*Walk* On By - Cake


----------



## moongirl

These Boots are Made for *Walk*ing - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## RedHeadedTricia

*Walk* On-Reba


----------



## fordson major

Take A *Walk On* The Wild Side-Velvet Underground


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Walk* Away Renee - Left Banke


----------



## AR Cattails

Cowboy Take Me *Away* - Dixie Chicks


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Smile Away - Paul McCartney


----------



## Jaclynne

Walk*away* Joe - Trisha Yearwood


----------



## Wolf mom

I *Walk* The Line ~ Johnny Cash


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Just *walk* away Renee- Left Banke


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Walk* Like a Man - Four Seasons


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I'm a Man - Yardbirds


----------



## AR Cattails

*Man I* Feel Like A Woman - Shania Twain


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Woman* - John Lennon


----------



## fordson major

Mountain* Woman* - KINKS


----------



## Farmer Dave

Long Red - *Mountain*


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Misty Mountain Hop- Led Zeppelin


----------



## radiofish

*Hop*, Skip, and Jump - Squeeze


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Squeeze* Box - Who


----------



## fordson major

Soul To *Squeeze* -Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Soul* Man - Blues Brothers


----------



## fordson major

When The *Man *Comes Around -Johnny Cash

listen too Elwood Blues on the radio every chance i git!


----------



## shaycool

Simple *Man* ~ Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## radiofish

Lucky *Man * - *Lynyrd Skynyrd*


----------



## fordson major

*lucky* girl-Joni Mitchell


----------



## bugstabber

Heroin *Girl* - Everclear


----------



## Jaclynne

Rich *Girl* - Hall & Oates


----------



## moongirl

Save a Horse, Ride a Cowboy - Big and *Rich*


----------



## fordson major

I Wanna Be *a Cowboy* -Boys Dont Cry


----------



## Farmer Dave

Ragtime *Cowboy* Joe - Chipmunks


----------



## fordson major

Alexanders *Ragtime* Band-Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## SteveD(TX)

We're an American Band - Grand Funk


----------



## Farmer Dave

Signs - Five Man Electrical *Band*


----------



## fordson major

*Electrical* Storm-u2


----------



## Farmer Dave

Riders On The *Storm* - Doors


----------



## Dec429

Ghost *Riders* In The Sky - Johnny Cash


----------



## radiofish

Against *The* Night - .38 Special


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Against The* Wind- Bob Segar


----------



## jerzeygurl

Blowing in the *WIND, bob * dylan


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Wind*y - Association


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

The *wind* cries Mary- Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Mary* In *The* Morning - Al Martino


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Good Morning Good Morning - the Beatles


----------



## fordson major

4 In The *Morning*-Gwen Stefani


----------



## shaycool

Sunday *Morning* Coming Down ~ Johnny Cash


----------



## AR Cattails

Raining On *Sunday* - Keith Urban


----------



## Farmer Dave

Never *On Sunday* - Chordettes


----------



## radiofish

*Never* Say *Never* - Romeo Void


----------



## fordson major

* Never *Too Late-Three Days Grace


----------



## shaycool

*Never* My Love ~ The Association


----------



## jerzeygurl

*MY LOVE* petula clark


----------



## Jaclynne

*My* Sweet Lord - George Harrison


----------



## jerzeygurl

*Sweet * Dream Baby, roy orbison


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Sweet Baby James - James Taylor


----------



## RedHeadedTricia

*"SWEET* Caroline" Neil Diamond


----------



## fordson major

My Cabin In* Caroline* - Flatt And Scruggs


----------



## Farmer Dave

Log *Cabin In* The Lane - Bill Monroe


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Penny Lane - the Beatles


----------



## Farmer Dave

Primrose *Lane* - Jerry Wallace


----------



## fordson major

* Primrose *Hill -Madness


----------



## AR Cattails

Blueberry *Hill* - Fats Domino


----------



## radiofish

Insane In The Brain - Cypress *Hill*


----------



## jerzeygurl

Crash course in *BRAIN * surgery- Metallica


----------



## fordson major

*Crash* Into Me - Dave Matthews Band


----------



## shaycool

*Crash* Street Kidds ~ Mott the Hoople


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Street Fightin' Man - Rolling Stones


----------



## fordson major

Takinâ It To The *Street*s - Doobie Brothers.


----------



## bugstabber

*Taking* Care of Business - BTO


----------



## AR Cattails

Somebody Else Is *Taking* My Place - Benny Goodman


----------



## radiofish

*Somebody* - J. Geils Band


----------



## RedHeadedTricia

"*Somebody* to Love" Queen


----------



## RedHeadedTricia

" *Somebody's* Baby" Jackson Browne


----------



## Lynne

*Jackson* - Johnny Cash


----------



## shaycool

The *Jackson* song ~ Patti Smith


----------



## Jaclynne

*Song* Sung Blue - B J Thomas


----------



## AR Cattails

*Blue* Moon - The Mavericks


----------



## Jaclynne

Milk Cow *Blue*s - George Strait


----------



## jerzeygurl

bottle of *BLUES*-beck


----------



## shaycool

*Blue* Jeans *Blues* ~ ZZ Top


----------



## fordson major

That Old Pair Of *jeans *- Fatboy Slim


----------



## SteveD(TX)

That Old Black Magic - Frank Sinatra


----------



## bugstabber

This *Magic* Moment - Lou Reed


----------



## jerzeygurl

*MAGIC * Man - heart


----------



## bugstabber

It's a Kind of *Magic* - Queen


----------



## shaycool

*Magic* Bus ~ The Who


----------



## radiofish

*Magic* Carpet Ride - Steppenwolf


----------



## AR Cattails

Hitchin' A *Ride* - Boston


----------



## fordson major

*ride* On -ac/dc


----------



## jerzeygurl

ticket to* RIDE * - beatles


----------



## fordson major

- Two* Ticket*s *To* Paradise-Eddie Money


----------



## shaycool

*Ticket* To Heaven ~ 3 Doors Down


----------



## moongirl

*Heaven* Can Be Anywhere - The Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## kinderfeld

Stairway to *Heaven*-Led Zepplin


----------



## kinderfeld

Knocking on *Heaven's * Door-Guns n' Roses


----------



## kinderfeld

Tears in *Heaven*-Eric Clapton


----------



## SteveD(TX)

96 Tears - Question Mark and the Mysterians


----------



## AR Cattails

*Tears* Of A Clown - Smokey Robinson And The Miracles


----------



## fordson major

*Tears Of A*n Angel -Mike Oldfield


----------



## shaycool

The Tracks of My *Tears* ~ Smokey Robinson & The Miracles


----------



## Jaclynne

There's A *Tear* In My Beer - Hank Williams


----------



## jerzeygurl

i like *beer*- tom t hall


----------



## radiofish

What *I Like* About You - The Romantics


----------



## bugstabber

Smells* Like *Teen Spirit - Nirvana


----------



## jerzeygurl

all apologies-*nirvana*


----------



## Farmer Dave

Sorry, I Ran *All* The Way Home - Impalas


----------



## Wolf mom

I'm *Sorry* ~ Brenda Lee


----------



## bugstabber

*I'm* the Man - Joe Jackson


----------



## moongirl

Where were You - Alan *Jackson*


----------



## fordson major

*Where *Have All the Cowboys Gone? - Paula Cole


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Cowboys* To Girls - Intruders


----------



## Jaclynne

Should Have Been A *Cowboy* - Toby Keith


----------



## fordson major

All The Things I *Should Have* Known - KC & Jojo


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Shapes of Things - the Yardbirds


----------



## Farmer Dave

Bend Me, *Shape* Me - American Breed


----------



## jerzeygurl

*american * pie - don mclean


----------



## radiofish

*American* Woman - The Guess Who


----------



## fordson major

*American* Soldier / Toby Keith


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Soldier* Boy - Shirelles


----------



## fordson major

One Tin *Soldier* -Joni Mitchell:


----------



## jerzeygurl

*TIN* man- america


----------



## Farmer Dave

Universal *Soldier* - Donovan


----------



## fordson major

* Universal* Love-Treagah* Man*


----------



## jerzeygurl

all you need is LOVE- beatles


----------



## Jaclynne

If I *Need*ed You - Lyle Lovett


----------



## shaycool

I *Need* You ~ America


----------



## fordson major

*I* want *you *to want me- Cheap Trick


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I Want You - Bob Dylan


----------



## bugstabber

All I Really *Want* - Alanis Morissette


----------



## radiofish

*I Want* To Live - Talking Heads


----------



## jerzeygurl

*LIVE * and let die- wings


----------



## fordson major

*Live And Let Live *- Jefferson Starship


----------



## moongirl

*Let* the Little Girl Dance - Billy Bland


----------



## fordson major

My* Little Girl* / Tim McGraw


----------



## Farmer Dave

*My Girl* Josephine - Fats Domino


----------



## jerzeygurl

*MY* sherona- the knack


----------



## SteveD(TX)

My Generation - the Who


----------



## jerzeygurl

nobody's fault but *MY* own- Beck


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Beck*'s Bolero - Jeff *Beck*


----------



## Lynne

Farewell Ride - *Beck*


----------



## jerzeygurl

Ticket to *ride*- beatles


----------



## Farmer Dave

Hitchin A *Ride* - Vanity Fair


----------



## jerzeygurl

gonna hitch a *ride*- boston


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Ride* My See-saw - Moody Blues


----------



## radiofish

*Ride* Sally *Ride* - Lou Reed


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Sally* Go Round The Roses - Jaynetts


----------



## shaycool

Mustang *Sally* ~ Wilson Pickett


----------



## fordson major

Lay Down *Sally* -Eric Clapton


----------



## bugstabber

10 Seconds *Down* - Sugar Ray


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Down on the Corner - Credence Clearwater Revival


----------



## bugstabber

Driver *Down* - Trent Reznor


----------



## jerzeygurl

don't let me* DOWN*- beatles


----------



## Jaclynne

*Don't* Stop - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## jerzeygurl

*Stop * in the name of love- supremes


----------



## fordson major

Donât *Stop* Believinâ / Journey


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Stop Stop Stop* - Hollies


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Bus Stop - Hollies


----------



## moongirl

*Stop* Draggin' my Heart - Stevie Nicks and Tom Petty


----------



## AR Cattails

Piece Of My *Heart* - Faith Hill


----------



## fordson major

This Is *My* Life / Phil Vassar


----------



## Farmer Dave

*My Life* - Iris DeMent


----------



## jerzeygurl

simple kind of *LIFE*- no doubt


----------



## Farmer Dave

Make Your Own *Kind Of* Music - Mama Cass Elliot


----------



## fordson major

* Make your own* way-Cinderella


----------



## radiofish

Find *Your Way* Back - Jefferson Starship


----------



## Farmer Dave

The *Way* That You Love Me - Paula Abdul


----------



## fordson major

*The Way* I Am - Eminem


----------



## shaycool

Show Me The *Way* ~ Peter Frampton


----------



## Dec429

The *Show* Must Go On - 3 Dog Night


----------



## AR Cattails

Still Holding *On* - Martina McBride


----------



## fordson major

*Holding* Out For A Hero- Bonnie Tyler


----------



## radiofish

I Dont Need *A Hero* - Concrete Blonde


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Don't Hit Your Grandma With a Great Big Stick - the Dillards (that one makes Charlene Cry)


----------



## moongirl

*Hit* Me With Your Best Shot - Pat Benatar


----------



## fordson major

Parker Lewis Can't Lose (But I'm Going To Give It My *Best Shot*)-Fall Out Boy


----------



## Farmer Dave

I *Can't* Control Myself - Troggs


----------



## AR Cattails

*I Can't* Help *Myself* - The Four Tops


----------



## fordson major

*I CAN'T HELP* IT (If I'm Still In Love With You) -Hank Williams


----------



## Farmer Dave

*I Can Help* - Billy Swan


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Help - the Beatles


----------



## fordson major

Cant* Help* Falling In Love - UB 40


----------



## jerzeygurl

please* help * me, I'm *falling*, Hank locklin


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Please Please Me* - Beatles


----------



## radiofish

*Please* Mr. Postman - Marvelettes


----------



## Lynne

*Please* Release Me - Jim Reeves


----------



## Farmer Dave

Let *Me* Go Lover - Dean Martin


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Dream *Lover* - Ricky Nelson


----------



## Jaclynne

*Dream* A Little Dream Of Me - Mamas and the Papas


----------



## Farmer Dave

All I Have To Do Is *Dream* - Everly Brothers


----------



## shaycool

*Dream On* ~ Aerosmith


----------



## bugstabber

California *Dream*in' - the Mamas and the Papas


----------



## SteveD(TX)

California Girls - the Beach Boys


----------



## Jaclynne

Hotel *California* - Eagles


----------



## radiofish

*California* Kid - The Beat Farmers


----------



## shaycool

Going To *California* ~ Led Zeppelin


----------



## AR Cattails

*To* Make You Feel My Love - Garth Brooks


----------



## bugstabber

*You Make* Me* Feel *Like Dancing - Leo Sayer


----------



## moongirl

*Dancing* Fool - Frank Zappa


----------



## fordson major

The Fool On The *Hill * The Beatles


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Fool* For The City - Foghat


----------



## AR Cattails

What Kind Of *Fool* Do You Think I Am - Lee Roy Parnell


----------



## fordson major

Oh Me Oh My Im A* Fool *For *You* Baby ,Aretha Franklin


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Oh My My* - Monkees


----------



## radiofish

Sugan On *My* Tounge - The Talking Heads


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Sugar* Town - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## shaycool

*Sugar, Sugar* ~ The Archies


----------



## fordson major

Brown *Sugar* - Rolling Stones


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Sugar Shack - Jimmy Gilmer and the Fireballs


----------



## bugstabber

*Sugar* High - Coyote Shivers


----------



## radiofish

*High* Crimes And Misdemeanors - Styx


----------



## moongirl

Mother Natures Matinee - *Styx*


----------



## shaycool

*Mother*'s Little Helper ~ Rolling Stones


----------



## AR Cattails

*Little* Man - Alan Jackson


----------



## radiofish

Fat *Man* In The Bathtub - *Little* Feat


----------



## shaycool

I'm a *Man* ~ Chicago


----------



## bugstabber

More Hu*man* than Human - White Zombie


----------



## radiofish

*More Than* A Feeling - Boston


----------



## Jaclynne

Hooked On *A Feeling* - B J Thomas


----------



## AR Cattails

Give Me Back That Old Familiar *Feeling* - Glen Campbell


----------



## radiofish

*Feeling* Alright - Joe Cocker


----------



## Wolf mom

*Back* Home Again ~ John Denver


----------



## Lynne

*Back* In Black - AC/DC


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Black is Black - Los Bravos


----------



## moongirl

Thorn in My Pride - The *Black* Crowes


----------



## shaycool

*Black* Dog ~ Led Zeppelin


----------



## AR Cattails

Where The *Black*top Ends - Keith Urban


----------



## radiofish

Paint It *Black* - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Farmer Dave

Don't *It* Make You Feel Good - Overlanders


----------



## bugstabber

*It*'s Late - Queen


----------



## Jaclynne

It's Too *Late* - Carole King


----------



## moongirl

*It's* Good to be *King* - Tom Petty


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Good*nite Sweetheart *Good*nite - Spaniels


----------



## bugstabber

*Good*bye - Gravity Kills


----------



## AR Cattails

Girl You Sure Know How To Say *Goodbye* - George Jones


----------



## shaycool

Say *Goodbye* ~ Dave Matthews Band


----------



## bugstabber

*Goodbye* to Me - Stuart Davis


----------



## Jaclynne

*Goodbye* My Friend - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## radiofish

*Goodbye* To You - Scandal


----------



## moongirl

Better Be *Good To* Me - Tina Turner


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Good* Times Bad Times - Led Zeppelin


----------



## celticfalcon

good times roll...................the cars


----------



## AR Cattails

*Roll* On (Eighteen Wheeler) - Alabama


----------



## celticfalcon

role with the changes......r e o speedwagon


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Changes* - David Bowie


----------



## radiofish

A *Change* Would Do You Good - Sheryl Crow


----------



## Jaclynne

*Good* Girls Gonna Go Bad - Tammy Wynette


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Bad Company - Bad Company


----------



## Farmer Dave

1,2,3, Red Light - 1910 Fruitgum *Company*


----------



## shaycool

*Company* Man ~ James Taylor


----------



## radiofish

Simple *Man* - Bad *Company*


----------



## AR Cattails

Low As A *Man* Can Go - Hank Williams, Jr.


----------



## bugstabber

Blue Collar *Man* - Styxx


----------



## Farmer Dave

Big *Man* In Town - Four Seasons


----------



## moongirl

Walk Like A *Man* - Franki Valli


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Walk* Away Renee - Left Banke


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Just Walk On By - Lee Roy Van ****


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Walk* Away - James Gang


----------



## AR Cattails

*Walkaway* Joe - Trisha Yearwood with Don Henley


----------



## Farmer Dave

Genleman *Joe*'s Sidewalk Cafe - Status Quo


----------



## radiofish

*Joe's* Garage Acts I, II, & III - Frank Zappa


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Hey Joe - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Is she really going out with him? *Joe* Jackson


----------



## AR Cattails

*She* Believes In Me - Kenny Rogers


----------



## jerzeygurl

*She*'s a lady-tom jones


----------



## shaycool

*She's* Always A Woman ~ Billy Joel


----------



## bugstabber

Whiskey Drinkin' *Woman* - Nazareth


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Whiskey River - Willie Nelson


----------



## Kstornado11

Night Owls- Little *River* Band


----------



## Jaclynne

Moon *River* - Andy Williams


----------



## AR Cattails

If Love Was A *River* - Alan Jackson


----------



## radiofish

Take Me To The *River* - Talking Heads


----------



## jerzeygurl

call *ME * -blondie


----------



## moongirl

I Want to Talk About *Me* - Toby Keith


----------



## Farmer Dave

*I Want To* Walk You Home - Fats Domino


----------



## fordson major

All *I Want To *Do Is Make Love To You Heart


----------



## radiofish

*All I Want To Do* - Sheryl Crow


----------



## jerzeygurl

*I want * you to want me- cheap trick


----------



## AR Cattails

*I* Walk The Line - Johnny Cash


----------



## Jaclynne

I'm *Walk*ing - Fats Domino


----------



## Farmer Dave

*I'm* Gonna Be A Wheel Someday - Fats Domino


----------



## fordson major

THE BIG *WHEEL-* rush


----------



## radiofish

*Big* Country - Talking Heads


----------



## Farmer Dave

Fish Cheer - *Country* Joe And The Fish


----------



## fordson major

Swedish *Fish* - Veruca Salt


----------



## shaycool

My *Fish* Family ~ Jewel


----------



## SteveD(TX)

My Dark Hour - Steve Miller Band


----------



## radiofish

*Dark*ness On The Edge Of Town - Bruce Springsteen And The E Street *Band*


----------



## fordson major

*Edge of *Seventeen-Stevie Nicks


----------



## bugstabber

Sexy and *Seventeen* - Stray Cats


----------



## AR Cattails

At *Seventeen* - Janis Ian


----------



## moongirl

Mercedes Benz - *Janis* Joplin


----------



## fordson major

Our Weekend Starts On Wednesday - Hey *Mercedes*


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Wednesday* Morning 3am - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Good Morning Good Morning - the Beatles


----------



## fordson major

Softly As In A* Morning *Sunrise -Dianne Reeves -


----------



## Farmer Dave

Killing Me *Softly* With His Song - Roberta Flack


----------



## AR Cattails

*Killin*' Time - Clint Black


----------



## jerzeygurl

*time* after *time*-cyndi lauper


----------



## radiofish

The Best Of *Time*s - Styx


----------



## kinderfeld

*Time * Is On My Side-Rolling Stones


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Time* In A Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## fordson major

Message *In A Bottle*\ Sting & Police


----------



## Farmer Dave

I've Gotta Get A *Message* To You - BeeGees


----------



## shaycool

I Got The *Message* ~ ZZ Top


----------



## fordson major

All That *I Got (The *Make Up Song) -Fergie


----------



## radiofish

*Got* You Where *I* Want You - *The* Flys


----------



## AR Cattails

*I* Believe In *You* - Don Williams


----------



## bugstabber

All *I* Really Want - Alannis Morrissette


----------



## RedHeadedTricia

"*I*'m Leaving On A Jetplane" Me First & The Gimme Gimmes


----------



## Jaclynne

If *Leaving* Me Is Easy - Phil Collins


----------



## moongirl

*If* Loving You *Is* Wrong (I Don't Want To Be Right) - Barbara Mandrell


----------



## fordson major

*I Don't Want To *Wait-Dido


----------



## Farmer Dave

Just *Don't Want To* Be Lonely - Main Ingredient


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Only the Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Only* You - Platters


----------



## AR Cattails

When *You* Say Nothing At All - Keith Whitley


----------



## Farmer Dave

Don't *Say Nothin*' Bad - Cookies


----------



## moongirl

*Don't* Go Breaking My Heart - Elton John and Kiki Dee


----------



## shaycool

Baby Please *Donât* Go ~ Van Morrison


----------



## Farmer Dave

Hey *Baby* - Bruce Channel


----------



## radiofish

*Hey Baby* - Ted Nugent


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Baby* Talk - Jan & Dean


----------



## bugstabber

Did You Boogie (With Your *Baby*) - Flash Cadillac & The Continental Kids


----------



## Farmer Dave

Let *Your* Yeah Be Yeah - Brownsville Station


----------



## radiofish

*Let Your* Love Open The Door - Pete Townsend


----------



## Farmer Dave

Couldn't Live Without *Your Love* - Petula Clark


----------



## bugstabber

*Love* is a Punch in the Throat - Stuart Davis


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Love Is* All Around - Troggs


----------



## radiofish

*Love* For Sale - Talking Heads


----------



## moongirl

*Love* Will Keep Us Together - Captain and Tenille


----------



## fordson major

*Love Will Keep Us *Alive-Eagles


----------



## shaycool

*Love* In An Elevator ~ Aerosmith


----------



## SteveD(TX)

When Love Comes to Town - B.B. King


----------



## fordson major

The Night Hank Williams Came *To Town* - Johnny Cash


----------



## radiofish

Into *The Night* - Billy Idol


----------



## shaycool

*The Night* the Lights Went Out in Georgia ~ Reba McEntire


----------



## AR Cattails

*Georgia* On My Mind - Ray Charles


----------



## fordson major

Always *On My Mind* - Elvis Presley


----------



## Farmer Dave

Come *On* A *My* House - Rosemary Clooney


----------



## radiofish

*My House* - Lou Reed


----------



## Jaclynne

*My* Baby Does The Hanky Panky - Tommy James & The Shondells



(LOL Get that one outta your head!)


----------



## shaycool

She's *My* Baby ~ Traveling Wilburys


----------



## Farmer Dave

*My* Mammy - Happenings


----------



## Jaclynne

I've Got The Blues For *Mammy* - Ernest Tubb


----------



## bugstabber

The Deepest *Blues* are Black - Foo Fighters


----------



## moongirl

Summertime *Blues* - Eddie Cochran


----------



## shaycool

*Blue* Jean *Blue*s ~ ZZ Top


----------



## fordson major

Forever In *Blue Jean*s - Neil Diamond


----------



## celticfalcon

babys got her blue jeans on....mel mcdaniel


----------



## SteveD(TX)

You Really Got Me - the Kinks


----------



## bugstabber

Come Dancing - *the Kinks*


----------



## AR Cattails

*Come* To My Island - KC & The Sunshine Band


----------



## shaycool

*Come* A Little Bit Closer ~ Jay And The Americans


----------



## Farmer Dave

Give Me Just *A Little* More Time - Chairmen Of The Board


----------



## bugstabber

Call *Me* Calmly - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## fordson major

*Call Me,* Beep Me (If You Want To Reach Me) - Christina Milian.


----------



## bugstabber

Bleed Like *Me* - Garbage


----------



## Farmer Dave

Fresh *Garbage* - Spirit


----------



## radiofish

Mr. Skin - *Spirit*


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Mr* Sun, *Mr* Moon - Paul Revere & The Raiders


----------



## shaycool

*Mr* Jones ~ Counting Crows


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Me and Mrs. Jones - Billy Paul


----------



## AR Cattails

Live and Let Die - *Paul* McCartney


----------



## fordson major

Day That I *Die* - Good Charlotte


----------



## Farmer Dave

And When *I Die* - Blood Sweat & Tears


----------



## radiofish

*I* Would *Die* 4 You - (The Artist Formerly Know As) Prince


----------



## Farmer Dave

*I Would* Change My Life - Nanci Griffith


----------



## fordson major

Gonna *change my *way of thinking-Bob Dylan


----------



## SteveD(TX)

We're Not Gonna Take It - the Who


----------



## AR Cattails

*Take* This Job And Shove *It* - Johnny Paycheck


----------



## Farmer Dave

They're Coming To *Take* Me Away - Napoleon XIV


----------



## shaycool

*Take* It On The Run ~ REO Speedwagon


----------



## radiofish

Taking *It* To *The* Streets - *The* Doobie Brothers


----------



## fordson major

Wild In *The Streets *- Bon Jovi


----------



## moongirl

Candy's Room - Bruce Springsteen and *the* E *Street* Band


----------



## bugstabber

*The* Quiet* Room *- Alice Cooper


----------



## radiofish

In My *Room* - *The* Bangles


----------



## Jaclynne

What A Beatuful Mess I'm *In* - Diamond Rio


----------



## moongirl

You Don't *Mess* Around With Jim -- Jim Croce


----------



## fordson major

*Don't Mess With* Me- Lil' Kim


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Don't Mess With* Bill - Marvelettes


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Honey Don't - the Beatles


----------



## Farmer Dave

Please *Don't* Talk To The Lifeguard - Diane Ray


----------



## shaycool

*Don't* Let The Sun Go Down On Me ~ Elton John


----------



## Farmer Dave

California *Sun* - Rivieras


----------



## radiofish

*California* Girls - David Lee Roth


----------



## Farmer Dave

Valley *Girl* - Frank & Moon Zappa


----------



## moongirl

Good *Girl*s Don't (But I DO) - The Knack


----------



## shaycool

*Girl* Canât Help It ~ Journey


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Help - the Beatles


----------



## radiofish

*Help*! - Oasis


----------



## Jaclynne

*Help* Me Make It Through The Night - Sammi Smith


----------



## AR Cattails

Oh What A *Night* - Frankie Valli & The Four Seasons


----------



## shaycool

*Night* Moves ~ Bob Seger


----------



## fordson major

That's How Love *Moves*- Faith Hill


----------



## bugstabber

*How* Many More Times - Led Zeppelin


----------



## radiofish

Good *Times* Bad *Times* - *Led Zeppelin*


----------



## tinknal

Bad moon rising. CCR


----------



## Jaclynne

Blue *Moon* Of Kentucky - Patsy Cline


----------



## LagoVistaFarm

*Moon* me in Minnesota - Larry Craig


----------



## moongirl

Man on the *Moon* - REM


----------



## Farmer Dave

Everyone's Gone To *The Moon* - Jonathan King


----------



## AR Cattails

*Gone* Crazy - Alan Jackson


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Crazy - Patsy Cline


----------



## radiofish

*Crazy* - Aerosmith


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Crazy* On You - Heart


----------



## fordson major

Mama We're All *Crazy* Now- Quiet Riot


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Crazy* Train -Ozzie


----------



## radiofish

*Train, Train* - Blackfoot


----------



## Farmer Dave

Last *Train* To Clarksville - Monkees


----------



## shaycool

*Train* Kept A Rollin' ~ Aerosmith


----------



## AR Cattails

Long Black *Train* - Josh Turner


----------



## bugstabber

Big Freight *Train *Carry Me HOme - Boxcar Willie


----------



## radiofish

*Train* In Vain - Annie Lennox


----------



## SteveD(TX)

You're So Vain - Carly Simon


----------



## moongirl

Late in the Evening - Paul *Simon*


----------



## fordson major

*In The Evening *- Led Zeppelin


----------



## AR Cattails

*In The* Summertime - Mungo Jerry


----------



## Farmer Dave

*In The* Good Old *Summertime* - Nat King Cole


----------



## radiofish

*Summertime* Blues - *The* Who


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Blue* Monday - Fats Domino


----------



## shaycool

*Blue* Bayou ~ Linda Ronstadt


----------



## fordson major

Born On The *Bayou* , Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## bugstabber

*Born* Under a Bad Sign - Albert King


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Under My Thumb - Rolling Stones


----------



## Jaclynne

*Thumb*ing My Way - Pearl Jam


----------



## moongirl

*Pearl* Necklace - ZZ Top


----------



## fordson major

String Of *Pearl*s-Jimmy's Chicken Shack


----------



## Farmer Dave

Pasties And A G-*String* - Tom Waits


----------



## radiofish

Who Am I - *String* Cheese Incident


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Who* Are You - Who


----------



## shaycool

*You* And Me And A Dog Named Blue ~ Lobo


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Blue Suede Shoes - Carl Perkins


----------



## AR Cattails

*Blue* Angel - Roy Orbison


----------



## bugstabber

Tumbling Tumbleweeds - *Roy* Rogers & Dale Evans


----------



## radiofish

I'll *Tumble* For Ya - Culture Club


----------



## fordson major

Rough &* Tumble *- Joe Henry


----------



## shaycool

*Tumble*ing Dice ~ The Rolling Stones


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Every Time I Roll the Dice - Delbert McClinton


----------



## harrisjnet

*Every* Breath You Take - The Police


----------



## shaycool

*Every* Mother's Son ~ Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## AR Cattails

Sylvia's *Mother* - Dr. Hook & The Medicine Show


----------



## Farmer Dave

Come On Down To My Boat - Every *Mother*'s Son


----------



## radiofish

*Mother* - Pink Floyd


----------



## fordson major

*Mother*âs Little Helper - Rolling Stones


----------



## bugstabber

Tie Your *Mother* Down - Queen


----------



## shaycool

*Mother* and Child Reunion ~ Paul Simon


----------



## radiofish

Sweet *Child* Of Mine - Guns N Roses


----------



## moongirl

Lawyers,*Guns* and Money - Warren Zevon


----------



## AR Cattails

If You Got The *Money*(I Got The Time) - Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## bugstabber

*Money* - Pink Floyd


----------



## radiofish

*Money* To Burn - Whitesnake


----------



## shaycool

*Money* for Nothing ~ Dire Straits


----------



## fordson major

*Nothing* Else Matters -Metallica


----------



## bugstabber

Love and Peace or *Else* - U2


----------



## radiofish

*Peace*, *Love*, And Understanding - Elvis Costello


----------



## shaycool

*Peace* Of Mind ~ Boston


----------



## Jaclynne

Linda On My *Mind* - Conway Twitty

(lousy song song really)


----------



## bugstabber

You're No Good -* Linda* Ronstadt


----------



## SteveD(TX)

You're So Vain - Carly Simon


----------



## moongirl

*You're* My Best Friend - Queen


----------



## shaycool

*You're* the best thing yet ~ Anita Baker


----------



## SteveD(TX)

You Ain't Seen Nothing Yet - Bachman Turner Overdrive


----------



## AR Cattails

*Nothing* Is Real But The Girl - Blondie


----------



## fordson major

dont take *the girl*-Tim McGraw


----------



## radiofish

*The Girl*s Want To Be With *The Girl*s - The Talking Heads


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Girls* Grow Up Faster Than Boys - Cookies


----------



## shaycool

*Girls, Girls, Girls* ~ Motley Crue


----------



## Farmer Dave

Bobby's *Girl* - Marcie Blane


----------



## bugstabber

Ratfinks, Suicide Tanks and Cannibal *Girl*s - White Zombie


----------



## Farmer Dave

Land of 1000 Dances - *Cannibal and* the Headhunters


----------



## radiofish

*Land Of* Confusion - Genesis


----------



## bugstabber

Living in the Promised *Land* - Willie Nelson


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Land of a Thousand Dances - Wilson Pickett


----------



## moongirl

I Hope You *Dance* - Lee Ann Womack


----------



## Farmer Dave

Won't Find Better Than Me - New *Hope*


----------



## AR Cattails

Would You Go With *Me* - Josh Turner


----------



## Farmer Dave

Come *Go With Me* - Del Vikings


----------



## shaycool

*Me* And You And A Dog Named Boo ~ Lobo


----------



## radiofish

*Me*, Myself, *And* I - De La Soul


----------



## fordson major

By *Myself *- Linkin Park


----------



## Farmer Dave

Day *By* Day - Godspell


----------



## AR Cattails

That'll Be The *Day* - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Day Tripper - the Beatles


----------



## Farmer Dave

One Fine *Day* - Chiffons


----------



## shaycool

Perfect *Day* ~ Lou Reed


----------



## moongirl

She Got the Gold Mine(I Got the Shaft) - Jerry *Reed*


----------



## bugstabber

This Magic Moment - Lou *Reed*


----------



## fordson major

Every Little Thing She Does Is *Magic *- Police


----------



## bugstabber

My Engine *is* With You - Bush


----------



## radiofish

*Engine* Number 9 - Wilson Pickett


----------



## Farmer Dave

Love Potion *Number Nine* - Searchers


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Number Nine - the Beatles


----------



## moongirl

*Nine* Tonight - Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band


----------



## fordson major

The Day The World Went Away*-Nine *Inch Nails


----------



## Farmer Dave

Make *The World* Go *Away* - Eddy Arnold


----------



## AR Cattails

Where Were You (When *The World* Stopped Turning) - Alan Jackson


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Where Were You When* I Needed You - Grass Roots


----------



## radiofish

*Where Were You* - Chicago


----------



## shaycool

*Where Were You* Last Night ~ Travelling Wilburys


----------



## fordson major

*Where* Did You Sleep *Last Night* -Nirvana


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Too Much to Dream Last Night - Electric Prunes


----------



## bugstabber

Who Was in My Room *Last Night*? - Butthole Surfers


----------



## AR Cattails

*Last Night* I Had The Strangest Dream - Garth Brooks


----------



## radiofish

*Night* Life - Foreigner


----------



## fordson major

High Life- Counting Crows


----------



## moongirl

There Goes My *Life* - Kenny Chesney


----------



## AR Cattails

Ordinary *Life* - Chad Brock


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

A day in the life - The Beatles


----------



## Farmer Dave

Rockin' Robin - Bobby *Day*


----------



## fordson major

Brave Sir *Robin* - Monthy Python


----------



## radiofish

Bridge Of Sighs - *Robin* Trower


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Bridge* Over Troubled Waters - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## AR Cattails

Love Can Build A *Bridge* - The Judds


----------



## kinderfeld

Pledging My *Love*-Johnny Ace


----------



## shaycool

*Love* In An Elevator ~ Aerosmith


----------



## bugstabber

Love Shack - B52s


----------



## AR Cattails

Sugar *Shack* - Jimmy Gilmer And The Fireballs


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Sugar* Town - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## fordson major

Going To A *Town* - Rufus Wainwright


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Town* Without Pity - Gene Pitney


----------



## shaycool

New Kid in *Town* ~ Eagles


----------



## radiofish

*Kid* - The Pretenders


----------



## fordson major

*The *Great *Pretender* -Platters


----------



## moongirl

Brass in Pocket -* The Pretenders*


----------



## Farmer Dave

Rocket *In* My *Pocket* - Little Feat


----------



## kinderfeld

*My * Ding-A-Ling--Chuck Berry


----------



## fordson major

*Ding a Ling* the Christmas Bell - Conway Twitty


----------



## Farmer Dave

Somebody Bad Stole De Wedding *Bell* (Who's Got De *Ding* Dong) - Eartha Kitt


----------



## AR Cattails

*Wedding Bell* Blues - The Fifth Dimension


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Bell* Bottom *Blues* - Eric Clapton


----------



## fordson major

From The *Bottom* Of My Broken Heart-Britney Spears


----------



## radiofish

I'm A Man Of *Broken* Sorrows - *The* Soggy *Bottom* Boys


----------



## SteveD(TX)

radiofish said:


> I'm A Man Of *Broken* Sorrows - *The* Soggy *Bottom* Boys


I think the title is "I Am a Man of _Constant_ Sorrow"


Owner of a Lonely Heart - Yes


----------



## fordson major

*Owner* Of My *Heart*-Sasha


----------



## shaycool

*Heart* Of Gold ~ Neil Young


----------



## radiofish

*Heart*less - *Heart* 

-->Steve thanks for the correction...


----------



## fordson major

BLACK*HEART* - slipknot


----------



## bugstabber

*Heart* of Glass - Blondie


----------



## moongirl

Hard*heart*ed Alice - Alice Cooper


----------



## fordson major

Go Ask *Alice* - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## shaycool

*Alice*'s Restaurant ~ Arlo Guthrie


----------



## fordson major

Scenes from an Italian* Restaurant* -Billy Joel


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Where I Come From - Alan Jackson


----------



## radiofish

*Where* The Streets Have No Name - U2


----------



## fordson major

A Horse With *No Name* - America


----------



## Farmer Dave

*No* Sugar Tonight - Guess Who


----------



## bugstabber

*No *Quarter - Led Zeppelin


----------



## radiofish

*Quarter* Of A Man - David Lindley


----------



## shaycool

Hey Baby ~ *No* Doubt


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Hey Baby* (They're Playing Our Song) - Buckinghams


----------



## radiofish

*Hey Baby* - Ted Nugent


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Hey* Lawdy Mama - Steppenwolf


----------



## moongirl

Two Fisted *Mama* - Katie "Swamp Boogie Queen" Webster


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Two* Faces Have I - Lou Christie


----------



## shaycool

*Two* Tickets to Paradise ~ Eddie Money


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Paradise* By The Dashboard Light - Meat Loaf


----------



## fordson major

Vindicated- *Dashboard* Confessional


----------



## bugstabber

Don't Wait - *Dashboard Confessional*


----------



## moongirl

*Don't* Let It End - Styx


----------



## AR Cattails

*Don't* Stop - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## fordson major

*Donât Stop *Believinâ - Journey


----------



## moongirl

Any Way You Want It - *Journey*


----------



## fordson major

* Any Way* The Wind Blows-Frank Zappa


----------



## Farmer Dave

*The Wind* Cries Mary - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## radiofish

Along Comes *Mary* - *The* Bloodhound Gang


----------



## Farmer Dave

Baby Won't You Please *Come* Home - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## SouthWesteader

*Home* to Stay ~ Josh Groban


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Stay* - Dave Matthew Band


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Stay*in' Alive - Bee Gees


----------



## shaycool

Should I *Stay* Or Should I Go ~ The Clash


----------



## fordson major

Where Will You* Go* - Evanescence


----------



## bugstabber

*Go*ing to California - Led Zeppelin


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Hotel California - the Eagles


----------



## bugstabber

Dani *California *- Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## moongirl

*California* Dreamin' - The Mama and the Papas


----------



## fordson major

*California* Girls / Gretchen Wilson


----------



## Farmer Dave

*California* Nights - Lesley Gore


----------



## bugstabber

*California*, Here I Come - Al Jolson


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Here Come*s The Night - Them


----------



## radiofish

Because *The Night* - Patti Smith


----------



## AR Cattails

Rainy *Night* In Georgia - Ray Charles


----------



## fordson major

*Night* Train - Guns N' Roses


----------



## shaycool

*Night* Moves ~ Bob Seger


----------



## bugstabber

Good *Night* Irene - Lead Belly


----------



## MoonShine

*Good * Golly Miss Molly~Little Richard


----------



## AR Cattails

You Look So *Good* In Love - George Strait


----------



## radiofish

Gangster Of *Love* ~ Talking Heads


----------



## moongirl

*Love* to *Love* You - Donna Summer


----------



## fordson major

I Don't *Love You* - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Farmer Dave

*I Love You* - People


----------



## Jaclynne

*Love*s Me Like A Rock - Paul Simon


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Love* Makes The World Go 'Round - Perry Como


----------



## radiofish

*Love* Shack - *The* B-52s


----------



## fordson major

My Little Grass *Shack* In Kealazkekue Hawaii - Hank Snow


----------



## Farmer Dave

Smile A *Little* Smile For Me - Flying Machine


----------



## shaycool

Crazy *Little* Thing Called Love ~ Queen


----------



## fordson major

Doin' That *Crazy Thing* - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## radiofish

*Crazy* - Nazareth


----------



## bugstabber

Please Don't Judas Me - *Nazareth*


----------



## moongirl

*Don't* Misunderstand *Me* - Rossington - Collins Band


----------



## fordson major

You *Donât* Fool *Me *- Queen.


----------



## Farmer Dave

*You Don't* Own *Me* - Leslie Gore


----------



## bugstabber

Lonely as *You* - Foo Fighters


----------



## Farmer Dave

Only The *Lonely* - Roy Orbison


----------



## fordson major

Not *The Only* One - Avril Lavigne


----------



## radiofish

If I'd Been *The One* - 38 Special


----------



## Farmer Dave

Still *The One* - Orleans


----------



## bugstabber

*Still* of the Night - Whitesnake


----------



## shaycool

*Still* in Love With You ~ Thin Lizzy


----------



## bugstabber

*Still* Crazy After All These Years - Paul Simon


----------



## radiofish

*After All These Years* - Ringo Starr


----------



## fordson major

*All These *Things That I've Done- The Killers


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Things* I'd Like To Say - New Colony Six


----------



## fordson major

*I'd Like* To Know You Better - Carole King


----------



## Farmer Dave

*I'd Like To* Teach The World To Sing - New Seekers


----------



## radiofish

*I'd* Love *To Teach The World * - Ten Years After


----------



## Farmer Dave

I'm Going Home - *Ten Years After*


----------



## shaycool

Reeling in the *Years* ~ Steely Dan


----------



## moongirl

Wasted *Years* - Iron Maiden


----------



## bugstabber

*Wasted* Days and *Wasted* Nights - Freddy Fender


----------



## shaycool

*Wasted* on the Way ~ Crosby, Stills & Nash


----------



## bugstabber

*Wasted* Youth - Meatloaf


----------



## fordson major

*Youth* Of The Nation-P.O.D.


----------



## radiofish

I'm Bad, I'm *Nation*wide - ZZ Top


----------



## AR Cattails

*I'm Bad* - L.L. Cool J


----------



## fordson major

Good News for People Who Love *Bad* News -Modest Mouse


----------



## shaycool

*Bad* to the Bone ~ George Thorogood


----------



## bugstabber

*Bad* Blood - Neil Sedaka


----------



## greg273

'BLOOD sugar sex magic', the Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Sex* and Candy- Marcy Playground


----------



## fordson major

Penny *Candy*- Jim Reeves


----------



## shaycool

*Candy*'s Room ~ Bruce Springsteen


----------



## fordson major

*Room* At The Top - Adam Ant


----------



## radiofish

Stand And Deliver - *Adam Ant*


----------



## shaycool

*Stand Back* ~ Stevie Nicks


----------



## fordson major

*Stand* by your man - Patsy Cline


----------



## bugstabber

Grandma Got Run Over By a Reindeer - Elmo and *Patsy*


----------



## radiofish

Grandpa *Got Run Over By A* John Deere - Cledus T. Judd


----------



## fordson major

*John Deere *Green / Joe Diffie


----------



## doohap

Old Black *Joe*, Stephen Foster


----------



## shaycool

Hey *Joe* ~ Jimi Hendrix


----------



## fordson major

Cotton Eye *Joe* - Rednex


----------



## Farmer Dave

Along Came *Joe* - Merv Griffin


----------



## shaycool

Is She Really Going Out with Him? ~ *Joe* Jackson


----------



## fordson major

Waitin' On *Joe* / Steve Azar


----------



## Farmer Dave

Polk Salad Annie - Tony *Joe* White


----------



## shaycool

Sloe Gin ~ *Joe* Bonamassa


----------



## moongirl

Everything About You - Ugly Kid *Joe*


----------



## radiofish

Life's Been Good - *Joe* Walsh


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Life* Is A Rock (But the Radio Rolled Me) - Reunion


----------



## fordson major

Nothing On *But* *The Radio*- Gary Allan


----------



## bugstabber

*Radio* Ga Ga - Queen


----------



## fordson major

Around The World In A *radio *flyer-across Five Aprils


----------



## Farmer Dave

Turn Your *Radio* On - Roy Acuff


----------



## moongirl

Video Killed the *Radio* Star - The Buggles


----------



## Farmer Dave

Highway *Star* - Deep Purple


----------



## radiofish

Knocking On Your Back Door - *Deep Purple*


----------



## fordson major

Dont Go *Knockin*' *On* My *Door* -Britney Spears


----------



## Farmer Dave

Back *Door* Man - Doors


----------



## shaycool

Knockin' On Heavens *Door* ~ Bob Dylan


----------



## fordson major

Rock And Roll *Heaven's *Gate - Indigo Girls


----------



## radiofish

*Rock And Roll* Fantasy - Bad Company


----------



## bugstabber

*Rock* 'N' *Roll* Suicide - David Bowie


----------



## moongirl

*Rock 'N' Roll* Ain't Noise Pollution - AC/DC


----------



## fordson major

Nine Types Of Industrial Pollution -frank zappa


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Nine*ty *Nine* Red Balloons - Nena


----------



## fordson major

Black *Balloons*-Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Black* JuJu - Alice Cooper


----------



## fordson major

Back In *Black *- AC DC


----------



## radiofish

TV Party - *Black* Flag


----------



## Farmer Dave

Lord Have Mercy On My Soul - *Black* Oak Arkansas


----------



## fordson major

Hole In My Soul-Aerosmith


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Hole In* Your *Soul* - Abba


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Water*hole* - The Outlaws


----------



## radiofish

Miss World - *Hole*


----------



## fordson major

Change The *World* - Eric Clapton.


----------



## shaycool

Color My *World* ~ Chicago


----------



## bugstabber

What a Wonderful *World* - Louis Armstrong


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Some Kind of Wonderful - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## bugstabber

*Some* Fantastic - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## radiofish

Plastic *Fantastic* Lover - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## moongirl

My Kinda *Lover* - Billy Squier


----------



## fordson major

*My Kinda* Woman-MR. BIG


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Woman* - John Lennon


----------



## radiofish

*Woman* Oh, *Woman* - Foreigner


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Rock and Roll Woman - Buffalo Springfield


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Rock* N *Roll* Hoochie Coo - Rick Derringer


----------



## shaycool

*Rock And Roll* Fantasy ~ Bad Company


----------



## Lynne

*Bad* To The Bone â George Thorogood


----------



## Farmer Dave

*The* Big Bounce - Shirley Caddell


----------



## fordson major

*Bounce *With Me - LIL' BOW WOW


----------



## shaycool

*Bounce* Right Back ~ Howard Jones


----------



## Farmer Dave

Have I The *Right* - Honeycombs


----------



## radiofish

*Right* Here, *Right* Now - Van Halen


----------



## fordson major

Bloody Well *Right *-Supertramp


----------



## moongirl

My Guy - Mary *Well*s


----------



## Farmer Dave

This *Guy*s In Love with You - Herb Alpert


----------



## fordson major

Im So *In Love With You* - Lonestar


----------



## shaycool

*Love In* An Elevator ~ Aerosmith


----------



## SteveD(TX)

All You Need is Love - the Beatles


----------



## fordson major

You're* All* I *Need*-Kelly Clarkson


----------



## moongirl

*You're* the One That *I* Want - Olivia Newton John and John Travolta


----------



## Farmer Dave

*You're* Telling Me Lies - ? And The Mysterians


----------



## triana1326

Lies - by Evanescence

or

How Many Times, How Many Lies - by the *****cat Dolls


----------



## Farmer Dave

*How Many* More *Times* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## moongirl

Sign of the *Times* - Prince


----------



## Woodroe

coptic times- Bad Brains


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Barefoot - *Coptic* Rain


----------



## bugstabber

Purple *Rain* - Prince


----------



## shaycool

Who'll Stop The *Rain* ~ Bruce Springsteen


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Rain- the Beatles


----------



## bugstabber

Here Comes the *Rain* Again - Eurythmics


----------



## moongirl

*Here* You *Come Again* - Dolly Parton


----------



## fordson major

When The Good Times *Come Again* - Barry Manilow


----------



## SteveD(TX)

For the Good Times - Ray Price


----------



## bugstabber

*Times* Like These - Foo Fighters


----------



## shaycool

Love Me Two *Times* ~ Doors


----------



## Farmer Dave

Oooops, sorry, I didn't reload the page before submitting. Please ignore!


----------



## Farmer Dave

Give *Me Love* - George Harrison


----------



## bugstabber

Can't Buy *Me Love* - Beatles


----------



## shaycool

*Love Me* Tender ~ Elvis Presley


----------



## moongirl

*Love Me* Like There's No Tomorrow - Trace Adkins


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Love Me Like* A Rock - Paul Simon


----------



## bugstabber

Poor Poor Pitiful *Me* - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Poor* Side of Town - Johnny Rivers


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Time is on My Side - Rolling Stones


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

The *Side*winder Sleeps Tonite -- REM


----------



## tinknal

Tracy Rimmer said:


> The *Side*winder Sleeps Tonite -- REM


The Lion sleeps tonight" the Tokens.


----------



## moongirl

Heaven *Tonight* - Cheap Trick


----------



## shaycool

We've Got *Tonight* ~ Bob Seger


----------



## fordson major

* Tonight, Tonight*-Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## bugstabber

*Tonight* She Comes - the Cars


----------



## shaycool

*Tonight*'s The Night ~ Neil Young


----------



## bugstabber

In the Air *Tonight* - Phil Collins


----------



## SteveD(TX)

In the Highways - Carter Family


----------



## fordson major

Two *Highways* - Alison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## shaycool

*Highway* To Hell ~ AC-DC


----------



## SunsetSonata

*Hell* is for Children - Pat Benatar


----------



## moongirl

Welcome to *Hell* - Trace Adkins


----------



## fordson major

Raise a Little *Hell* ,Trooper


----------



## Farmer Dave

The *Little* Old Lady From Pasadena - Jan and Dean


----------



## radiofish

*Lady* - Styx


----------



## shaycool

Dude Looks Like *Lady* ~ Aerosmith


----------



## bugstabber

You Got the *Look* - Prince


----------



## fordson major

She's *Got The Look* -Roxette


----------



## radiofish

*She's Got* My Number - Semisonic


----------



## Dec429

Feel Like A *Number* - Bob Seger


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Ricky Don't Lose That Number - Steely Dan


----------



## Dec429

God Must Be A Cowboy -* Dan* Seals


----------



## fordson major

Should've Been a *Cowboy *- Toby Keith


----------



## moongirl

Mama Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up To Be *Cowboys* - Willie Nelson


----------



## Farmer Dave

Your *Mama Don't* Dance - Loggins and Messina


----------



## fordson major

Sugar *Mama* - BB King


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Sugar* Daddy - Jackson 5


----------



## AR Cattails

*Jackson* - Johnny Cash


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Jackson* - Nancy Sinatra and Lee Hazelwood


----------



## radiofish

Rosie - *Jackson* Browne


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Cracklin' Rosie - Neil Diamond


----------



## Farmer Dave

Darn Steve...you beat me to it!

Cracklin' *Rosie* - Neil Diamond


----------



## Farmer Dave

Shine on You Crazy *Diamond* - Pink Floyd


----------



## shaycool

*Diamond* Ring ~ Seals & Crofts


----------



## bugstabber

This *Diamond Ring* - Gary Lewis & the Playboys


----------



## radiofish

*Diamond* Dogs - David Bowie


----------



## fordson major

One More Day- *Diamond *Rio


----------



## moongirl

All *Day* and All of the Night - The Kinks


----------



## Farmer Dave

*All* Through *The Night* - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Help Me Make it Through the Night - Kris Kristofferson


----------



## 4nTN

*Help Me* ~Joni Mitchell


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Help Me* Rhonda - Beach Boys


----------



## fordson major

Harry & *Rhonda* - Frank Zappa


----------



## radiofish

Catholic Girls - *Frank Zappa*


----------



## Farmer Dave

Go Away Little *Girl* - Steve Lawrence


----------



## fordson major

Make The World *Go Away*-Martina McBride


----------



## Farmer Dave

What In *The World*'s Come Over You - Jack Scott


----------



## shaycool

Living In The Real *World* ~ Blondie


----------



## radiofish

Rockin' *In The* Free *World* - Neil Young


----------



## Kstornado11

*Young* Turks- Rod Stewart


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Young Girl - Gary Puckett and the Union Gap


----------



## bugstabber

*Young *Love - Perry Como


----------



## fordson major

When You Were *Young*-The Killers


----------



## Wolf mom

*When* You Say You Love Me ~ Josh Groban


----------



## moongirl

Love Me Like You Used To - Tanya Tucker


----------



## bugstabber

*Love Me Like* a Rock - Paul Simon


----------



## moongirl

*Rock* Me Gently - Andy Kim


----------



## fordson major

Keep *rock*in *me* baby -Steve miller band


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Rock Me* - Steppenwolf


----------



## fordson major

*Rock Me* Amadeus-falco


----------



## radiofish

*Rock Me* Tonight - Billy Squire


----------



## Farmer Dave

Take *Me* In Your Arms (*Rock Me*) - Doobie Brothers


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Take It to the Limit - the Eagles


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Take* Me *To The* Pilot - Elton John


----------



## shaycool

*Take* Me *To The* River ~ Talking Heads


----------



## bugstabber

Taking It *To The* Streets - Doobie Brothers


----------



## moongirl

Old Hippie - The Bellamy *Brothers*


----------



## radiofish

Groovy Little *Hippie* Pad - ZZ Top


----------



## fordson major

*Groovy *Kind Of Love - Phil Collins


----------



## moongirl

Some *Kind of* Wonderful - Buddy Guy


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Wonderful* World - Louie Armstrong


----------



## fordson major

*Wonderful World*, Beautiful People - Jimmy Cliff.


----------



## SteveD(TX)

A Beautiful Morning - Young Rascals


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Morning*town Ride - Seekers


----------



## Jaclynne

Ticket To *Ride* - Beatles


----------



## radiofish

*Ride* My See-Saw - The Moody Blues


----------



## bugstabber

Slow* Ride* - Foghat


----------



## fordson major

On A *Slow* Boat To China ,Dean Martin


----------



## Farmer Dave

Rock The *Boat* - Hues Corporation


----------



## bugstabber

Row Row Row Your *Boat* - traditional


----------



## Farmer Dave

Michael (*Row* The *Boat* Ashore) - Highwaymen


----------



## fordson major

Six Months In A Leaky *Boat* ,Split Enz


----------



## shaycool

*Boat* On The River ~ Styx


----------



## bugstabber

Cry Me a *River* - Justin Timberlake


----------



## radiofish

Take *Me* To The *River* - Talking Heads


----------



## bugstabber

Whiskey *River* - Willie Nelson


----------



## Dec429

Down By The *River* - Neil Young


----------



## bugstabber

Green *River* - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Down in the River to Pray - Alison Krauss


----------



## radiofish

*The River* - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Jaclynne

Dog *River* Blues - Alan Jackson


----------



## moongirl

Me and You and a *Dog* Named Boo - Lobo


----------



## fordson major

Thank *You* For Sending* Me* An Angel - Talking Heads


----------



## shaycool

Angel *Eyes* ~ Jeff Healey Band


----------



## Dec429

Teen *Angel* - Mark Dinning


----------



## shaycool

*Angel* Flying Too Close to the Ground Lyrics ~ Willie Nelson


----------



## fordson major

Fear Of *Flying * ... Vitamin C


----------



## Farmer Dave

Your The Apple *Of* My Eye - Four Lovers
FYI (Four Lovers are pre-Four Seasons)


----------



## Jaclynne

I've Got My *Eye*s On You - Ricky Nelson


----------



## radiofish

*I've Got* A Line *On You* - Spirit


----------



## shaycool

*I've Got You* Under My Skin ~ Frank Sinatra


----------



## bugstabber

*I* Put a Spell on *You* - Screamin' Jay Hawkins (and many others)


----------



## ozarkyehti

You make me feel like dancing....Leo Sayer?


----------



## bugstabber

*Dancing* Queen - ABBA


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Dance* With Me - Mojo Men


----------



## bugstabber

Let's *Dance* - David Bowie


----------



## Farmer Dave

Keep On *Danc*ing - Gentry's


----------



## bugstabber

*Dancing* Machine - Jackson 5


----------



## radiofish

*Dancing* With Myself - Billy Idol


----------



## shaycool

*Dancing* in the Moonlight ~ King Harvest


----------



## fordson major

You Make Me Feel Like Dancing - Leo Sayer


----------



## bugstabber

*Dancing* In The Dark - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## fordson major

Fear Of *The Dark *-Iron Maiden


----------



## shaycool

In *The Dark* ~ Billy Squier


----------



## Jaclynne

The *Dark * Side Of The Moon - Pink Floyd


----------



## Farmer Dave

House *Of The* Rising Sun - Frijid *Pink*


----------



## moongirl

*Pink* - Aerosmith


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Pink* Shoe Laces - Dodie Stevens


----------



## radiofish

Just Like A Pill - *Pink*


----------



## shaycool

*Pink* Cadillac ~ Bruce Springsteen


----------



## fordson major

RAY'S DAD'S *CADILLAC* : Joni Mitchell


----------



## Farmer Dave

Peek-A-Boo - *Cadillac*s


----------



## Jaclynne

*Cadillac* Ranch - Chris LeDoux


----------



## fordson major

The Rhythm *Ranch *- Huey Lewis And The News


----------



## moongirl

Girls Got *Rhythm* - AC/DC


----------



## Farmer Dave

I *Got Rhythm* - Happenings


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I Got You Babe - Sonny and Cher


----------



## Farmer Dave

*I Got* A Line On You - Spirit


----------



## triana1326

I'm Not Waiting In *Line* - Train


----------



## Farmer Dave

Move on Down the *Line* - Roy Orbison


----------



## radiofish

*Move* It *On* Over - George Thorogood And *The* Deleware Destroyers


----------



## Farmer Dave

Make A *Move On* Me - Olivia Newton-John


----------



## moongirl

Right Place Wrong Time - Dr. *John*


----------



## Farmer Dave

Sylvia's Mother - *Dr.* Hook


----------



## harrisjnet

*Hook*, Line and Sinker - Tom T. Hall


----------



## shaycool

*Hook* Me Up ~ Bon Jovi


----------



## radiofish

*Hook* It *Up* - The Donnas


----------



## fordson major

*Hook*ed On A Feeling by Neil Diamond


----------



## bugstabber

I Got Stoned and I Missed It - Dr *Hook* and the Medicine Show


----------



## fordson major

bad *medicine*. Bon Jovi


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Bad Bad* Leroy Brown - Jim Croce


----------



## moongirl

*Bad* Dancin' - Ray Stevens


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Born Under a Bad Sign - Cream


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Bad* Boy - Gloria Estefan


----------



## radiofish

*Bad* Moon Rising - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Farmer Dave

Blue *Moon* - Marcels


----------



## shaycool

Long Island Iced Tea ~ Cadillac *Moon*


----------



## bugstabber

*Island *Girl - Elton John


----------



## radiofish

Monkey *Island* - J. Geils Band


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Thunder Island - Jay Ferguson


----------



## moongirl

God of *Thunder* - Kiss


----------



## fordson major

*Thunder* Road - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Road* Hog - John D. Loudermilk


----------



## moongirl

Yellow Brick *Road* - Elton John


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Thick as a Brick - Jethro Tull


----------



## radiofish

Cross Eyed Mary - *Jethro Tull*


----------



## Farmer Dave

Southern *Cross* - Crosby Stills Nash Young


----------



## radiofish

*Southern* Man - Neil *Young*


----------



## shaycool

*Southern* Women ~ Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## fordson major

wild *women* do -Natalie Cole


----------



## bugstabber

Only *Women* - Alice Cooper


----------



## moongirl

Take it Like A *Women* - *Alice Cooper*


----------



## fordson major

Would You* Like *To* Take *A Walk - Rudy Vallee


----------



## Farmer Dave

Telling It *To* The Daises - Annette Hanshaw


----------



## radiofish

Taking *It To The* Streets - *The* Doobie Brothers


----------



## Farmer Dave

South *Street* - Orlons


----------



## shaycool

Main*street* ~ Bob Seger


----------



## bugstabber

Lonely *Street* - Willie Nelson


----------



## radiofish

*Street* Fighting Man - The Rolling Stones


----------



## bugstabber

On the Sunny Side of the *Street* - Willie Nelson


----------



## moongirl

Little* Willie* - Sweet


----------



## Farmer Dave

Red Hot Chicken - Wet *Willie*


----------



## Oggie

Sexy Mexican Maid -- The *Red Hot * Chili Peppers


----------



## Farmer Dave

Sexy Sadie - Beatles


----------



## radiofish

*Sexy* And Seventeen - The Stray Cats


----------



## fordson major

I'm Too *Sexy *-Right Said Fred


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I'm Down - the Beatles


----------



## shaycool

Goin' *Down* ~ The Who


----------



## bugstabber

Get *Down* Make Love - Queen


----------



## moongirl

*Queen* of Hearts - Juice Newton


----------



## shaycool

Little *Queen* ~ Heart


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Little Egypt - the Coasters


----------



## AR Cattails

*Little* Bitty - Alan Jackson


----------



## shaycool

*Little* Deuce Coupe ~ Beach Boys


----------



## moongirl

*Deuces* are Wild - Aerosmith


----------



## fordson major

Joker's *Wild *-Insane Clown Posse


----------



## Farmer Dave

The *Joker* Went *Wild* - Brian Hyland


----------



## radiofish

*The Joker* - Steve Miller Band


----------



## shaycool

*The Joker*'s Wild ~ Gino Vanelli


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Wild* Willy - Annette


----------



## bugstabber

My Sweet *Annette* - Drive-by Truckers


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Sweet* Soul Music - Arthur Conley


----------



## bugstabber

Lost Angels - *Sweet*


----------



## radiofish

*Sweet* Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## bugstabber

Take Me *Home*, Country Roads - John Denver


----------



## Farmer Dave

Accept *Me* For What I Am - Celtics


----------



## bugstabber

*I *Hung My Head - Johnny Cash


----------



## Farmer Dave

*I* Remember You - Frank Ifield


----------



## bugstabber

*I* Drink Alone - George Thorogood And The Destroyers


----------



## Jaclynne

*I * Ain't Sharin' Sharon - Jim Stafford


----------



## radiofish

*I* Love Rocky Road - Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## moongirl

*I Love* Rock and Roll - Joan Jett and the Blackhearts


----------



## fordson major

*Rock and Roll *Fantasy - Bad Company


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Rock and Roll Woman - Buffalo Springfield


----------



## bugstabber

Oh, Pretty *Woman* - Roy Orbison


----------



## Jaclynne

American *Woman* - The Guess Who


----------



## shaycool

Long Cool *Woman* In a Black Dress ~ The Hollies


----------



## Farmer Dave

Alice *Long* - Tommy Boyce & Bobby Hart


----------



## radiofish

*Alice*'s Restaurant - Arlo Guthrie


----------



## Farmer Dave

Caught In A Dream - *Alice* Cooper


----------



## shaycool

Heaven Beside You ~ *Alice* In Chains


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Heaven* Knows - Grass Roots


----------



## fordson major

The *Grass* Is Green -Nelly Furtado


----------



## moongirl

*Green Grass* and High Tides - The Outlaws


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Eight Miles High - the Byrds


----------



## radiofish

I Wanna Get *High* - Cypress Hill


----------



## Jaclynne

*High* On A Mountain - Marty Stuart


----------



## moongirl

Ain't No *Mountain High* Enough - Diana Ross and the Supremes


----------



## fordson major

Go Rest *High *On That *Mountain *- Vince Gill


----------



## Farmer Dave

Traveling In The Dark - *Mountain*


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Dancing in the Dark - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Dancing In The* Street - Martha And The Vandellas


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Dancing* - Carole King


----------



## radiofish

*Dancing* Fool - Frank Zappa


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Fool* On The Hill - Sergio Mendes and Brazil 66


----------



## shaycool

Ship Of *Fool*s ~ Robert Plant


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Crystal Ship - the Doors


----------



## radiofish

Name Of *The* Game - *Crystal* Method


----------



## bugstabber

Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue - *Crystal* Gayle


----------



## moongirl

*Crystal* Ball - Styx


----------



## Farmer Dave

Rubber *Ball* - Bobby Vee


----------



## fordson major

*Ball* Of Confusion- The Temptations


----------



## Farmer Dave

Freakers *Ball* - Dr. Hook


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Red Rubber Ball - Cyrkle


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Rubber* Duckie - Ernie


----------



## shaycool

*Rubber*band Man ~ Spinners


----------



## Farmer Dave

Solitary *Man* - Neil Diamond


----------



## radiofish

I'm A *Man* - The Yardbirds


----------



## Farmer Dave

*I'm A* Marionette - Abba


----------



## bugstabber

*I'm a *Believer - Monkees


----------



## moongirl

*Monkey* on My Back - Aerosmith


----------



## foxfire51

*Back* Home Again--John Denver

FF51


----------



## Farmer Dave

My *Back* Pages - Byrds


----------



## radiofish

*Back* In Black - AC/DC


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Black is Black - Los Bravos


----------



## fordson major

Fell on *Black *Days - Soundgarden


----------



## radiofish

Paint It *Black* - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Black* Pearl - Sonny Charles


----------



## shaycool

Blue On *Black* ~ Kenny Wayne Shepherd


----------



## fordson major

Sky *Blue *& *Black* - Jackson Browne


----------



## shaycool

*Black* Water ~ Doobie Brothers


----------



## bugstabber

The Deepest Blues are *Black* - Foo Fighters


----------



## radiofish

Fairies Wear Boots - *Black* sabbath


----------



## Lynne

Long *Black * Veil â Lefty Frizzel


----------



## bugstabber

*Black* Hole Sun - Soundgarden


----------



## Lynne

House Of The Rising *Sun * â The Animals


----------



## Farmer Dave

Five Feet High And *Rising* - Johnny Cash


----------



## fordson major

Bad Moon *Rising*- Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## shaycool

New *Rising* Star ~ Wishbone Ash


----------



## Farmer Dave

Faraway *Star* - Chordettes


----------



## shaycool

Shooting *Star* ~ Bad Company


----------



## radiofish

Northern *Star* - Hole


----------



## bugstabber

Highway* Star* - Deep Purple


----------



## moongirl

A Good Woman Likes To Drink With The Boys - New Riders of the *Purple* Sage


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Riders* On The Storm - Doors


----------



## fordson major

Calm Before* The Storm* - Fall Out Boy


----------



## moongirl

*Before the* Next Teardrop Falls - Freddy Fender


----------



## radiofish

I Want To Be Free - *Freddy* Mercury


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I Feel Free - Cream


----------



## Farmer Dave

People Got To Be *Free* - Young Rascals


----------



## Lynne

Got To Get You Into My Life â Earth, Wind and Fire


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Have *You* Ever seen the Rain? - CCR


----------



## shaycool

I'll Drink To *You* ~ Duke Jupiter


----------



## radiofish

*I Drink* Alone - George Thorogood And The Deleware Destroyers


----------



## moongirl

Something - *George* Harrison


----------



## bugstabber

*Something* Wicked This Way Comes - Barry Adamson


----------



## moongirl

Just the *Way* You Are - Billy Joel


----------



## fordson major

*Just The* Two Of Us -Will Smith


----------



## bugstabber

*Two* Hearts - Phil Collins


----------



## radiofish

*Two* Thousand Light Years From Home - The Rolling Stones


----------



## bugstabber

Kiss *From* a Rose - Seal


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Rose Colored Glasses - Don Williams


----------



## radiofish

Cheap Sun *Glasses* - ZZ Top


----------



## shaycool

Long Tall *Glasses* ~ Leo Sayer


----------



## bugstabber

*Long Tall* Sally - Little Richard


----------



## fordson major

Mustang *Sally*- Wilson Pickett


----------



## radiofish

Lay Down *Sally* - Eric Clapton


----------



## shaycool

Ride *Sally* Ride ~ Lou Reed


----------



## moongirl

Slow *Ride* - Foghat


----------



## radiofish

Fool For The City - *Foghat*


----------



## shaycool

*Fool* on the Hill ~ Sergio Mendes


----------



## fordson major

Run to *the hill*s-Iron Maiden


----------



## Farmer Dave

I'll *Run* - Spiral Staircase


----------



## shaycool

*Run* to You ~ Bryan Adams


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Let Him Run Wild - Beach Boys


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Wild* Horses - Rolling Stones


----------



## radiofish

*Wild* Thing - The Troggs


----------



## shaycool

Born to be *Wild* ~ Steppenwolf


----------



## bugstabber

*Wild Wild* West - Escape Club


----------



## radiofish

*Wild Wild* Life - The Talking Heads


----------



## moongirl

It's My *Life* - The Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## fordson major

*It's My *Party -Lesley Gore


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Party* Lights - Claudine Clark


----------



## shaycool

Garden *Party* ~ Ricky Nelson


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Party* Doll - Steve Lawrence


----------



## radiofish

*Party* On The Patio - ZZ Top


----------



## moongirl

(Ain't Nothin' But A) House *Party* - The J. Geils Band


----------



## Farmer Dave

Pink *House*s - John Mellenkamp


----------



## radiofish

*Pink* - Aerosmith


----------



## shaycool

*Pink* Cadillac ~ Bruce Springsteen


----------



## bugstabber

Keepers of the Flame - Flash *Cadillac*


----------



## radiofish

*The Flame* - Cheap Trick


----------



## moongirl

California Man - *Cheap Trick*


----------



## fordson major

*California* Dreaming Â· The Mamas & the Papas


----------



## Farmer Dave

Gemini *Dream* - Moody Blues


----------



## radiofish

In Your Wildest *Dream*s - The *Moody Blues*


----------



## LamiPub

Invitation to the *Blues * - Roger Miller


----------



## shaycool

Blue Jeans *Blues* ~ ZZ Top


----------



## radiofish

*Blue* Monday - New Order


----------



## bugstabber

*Blue* Morning, *Blue* Day - Foreigner


----------



## fordson major

Behind *Blue* Eyes - Who


----------



## Farmer Dave

These *Eyes* - Guess Who


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain - Willie Nelson


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Crying* - Roy Orbison


----------



## radiofish

She Drives Like *Crazy* - Weird Al Yankovich


----------



## shaycool

*Crazy* On You ~ Heart


----------



## freeinalaska

*Crazy*fingers - Grateful Dead


----------



## bugstabber

Punk Rock Girl - *Dead* Milkmen


----------



## freeinalaska

*Dead Girl*s Of London - Frank Zappa


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Werewolves of London - Warren Zevon


----------



## freeinalaska

*London* Cab Tape - Frank Zappa


----------



## radiofish

*London* Calling - The Clash


----------



## freeinalaska

I Hear A Sweet Voice *Calling* - Bill Monroe


----------



## bugstabber

Fox on the Run - *Sweet*


----------



## radiofish

Band *On The Run* - Wings


----------



## moongirl

Up *On* Cripple Creek -* The Band*


----------



## Farmer Dave

Guitars Pickin' Fiddles Playin' - Goose *Creek* Symphany


----------



## fordson major

Girls With *Guitars *- Wynonna Judd


----------



## radiofish

*Girls, Girls, Girls* - Motley Crue


----------



## shaycool

American *Girls* ~ Counting Crows


----------



## Dec429

All *American* Girl - Melissa Etheridge


----------



## freeinalaska

*All* Along The Watchtower - Dylan / Hendrix


----------



## bugstabber

*All* I Really Want - Alanis Morissette


----------



## radiofish

*I Want* You To *Want* Me - Cheap Trick


----------



## bugstabber

One *Trick* Pony - Paul Simon


----------



## moongirl

*One* Bad Apple - The Osmonds


----------



## radiofish

*Bad, Bad* Leroy Brown - Jim Croce


----------



## AR Cattails

*Bad* Case of Loving You - Robert Palmer


----------



## shaycool

*Bad* Company ~ *Bad* Company


----------



## off_da_grid

*Bad* to the bone_ George Thorogood


----------



## radiofish

Dancing Off Of *The* Edge Of *The* World - *Bad* English


----------



## moongirl

*Edge of * Seventeen - Stevie Nicks


----------



## shaycool

Darkness On The *Edge Of* Town ~ Bruce Springsteen


----------



## fordson major

6 Feet From *The Edge*-Creed


----------



## Farmer Dave

Close To *The Edge* - Yes


----------



## bugstabber

*Close*r - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## radiofish

*Closer* To The Heart - Rush


----------



## shaycool

One Step *Closer* ~ Doobie Brothers


----------



## fordson major

*One Step *Ahead Of The Storm-Tracy Lawrence


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Riders on the Storm - Doors


----------



## radiofish

*Riders* In The Sky - The Outlaws


----------



## shaycool

Panama Red ~ New *Riders* of the Purple Sage


----------



## Farmer Dave

Deep *Purple* - Nino Tempo and April Stevens


----------



## bugstabber

Pieces of *April* - Three Dog Night


----------



## Farmer Dave

Knock *Three* Times - Tony Orlando & Dawn


----------



## bugstabber

Delta *Dawn* - Tanya Tucker


----------



## moongirl

Knock Three Times - Tony Orland and *Dawn*


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Knock*ing On Heavens Door - Bob Dylan


----------



## AR Cattails

*On* The Wings Of A Snow-White Dove - Marty Robbins


----------



## fordson major

She Flies *On* Strange *Wings-*GOLDEN EARRING


----------



## Farmer Dave

Junior's Farm - Paul McCartney and *Wings*


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Parchman Farm - John Mayall and the Bluesbreakers


----------



## Farmer Dave

Maggie's *Farm* - Bob Dylan


----------



## radiofish

Down On The *Farm* - Little Feat


----------



## freeinalaska

Going *Down* The Road Feeling Bad - Grateful Dead


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Goin' Down* - Monkees


----------



## shaycool

Sugar, We're *Goin' Down* ~ Fall Out Boy


----------



## bugstabber

On the *Road* Again - Willie Nelson


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Why Don't We Do It In The Road - the Beatles


----------



## bugstabber

*Why* Can't *We* Be Friends? - Smash Mouth


----------



## moongirl

You're My Best *Friend* - Queen


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Friend*s Never Say Goodbye - Elton John


----------



## shaycool

With a Little Help From My *Friend*s ~ The Beatles


----------



## freeinalaska

*Help* On The Way - Grateful Dead


----------



## radiofish

*The Way* - Fastball


----------



## bugstabber

Beautiful *Way* - Beck


----------



## moongirl

Show Me the *Way* - Peter Frampton


----------



## fordson major

Just *The Way* You Are- Billy Joel


----------



## Farmer Dave

Nature's *Way* - Spirit


----------



## LamiPub

*Spirit* in the Sky - Norman Greenbaum


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds - the Beatles


----------



## Farmer Dave

This *Diamond* Ring - Gary Lewis and The Playboys


----------



## freeinalaska

Dupree's *Diamond* Blues - Grateful Dead


----------



## radiofish

Bell Bottom *Blues* - Eric Clapton


----------



## freeinalaska

Down In The *Bottom* - Willie Dixon


----------



## Farmer Dave

Black *Bottom* - Annette Hanshaw


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Black Water - Doobie Brothers


----------



## shaycool

Blue On *Black* ~ Kenny Wayne Shepherd


----------



## freeinalaska

Tangled up in *Blue* - Bob Dylan


----------



## AR Cattails

*Up, Up* And Away - The Fifth Dimension


----------



## bugstabber

Shut *UP* *and *Drive - Rihanna


----------



## freeinalaska

*Shut Up And* Listen - David Gans


----------



## bugstabber

Space Oddity - *David* Bowie


----------



## AR Cattails

The Little *Space* Girl - Jessie Lee Turner


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Little Girl - Syndicate of Sound


----------



## Dec429

On The Border - *Little* River Band


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Take me to the *river*- Talking Heads


----------



## radiofish

Big *River* - Steve Miller Band


----------



## moongirl

Cool Change The Little *River Band*


----------



## fordson major

*Change The* World-Finger Eleven


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Change*s - David Bowie


----------



## freeinalaska

I'll *Change* Your Flat Tire Merle - Nick Gravenites


----------



## Farmer Dave

My Boy *Flat* Top - Dorothy Collins


----------



## AR Cattails

Tennessee *Flat Top* Box - Johnny Cash


----------



## freeinalaska

Sittin' On *Top* Of The World - Carl Perkins / Bill Monroe / Grateful Dead


----------



## wy_white_wolf

What In The *World*'s Come Over You - Jack Scott


----------



## Farmer Dave

*The* Blues *Come Over* Me - BB King


----------



## radiofish

Pan-Am Highway *Blues* ~ ZZ Top


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Highway* Star - Deep Purple


----------



## Farmer Dave

Gulf Coast *Highway* - Nanci Griffith


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Highway* to Hell - AC/DC


----------



## freeinalaska

Eagles On The *Highway* - New Earth Mud


----------



## fordson major

My Way Or* The Highway* - Limp Bizkit


----------



## freeinalaska

Hey Pocky *Way* - Neville Brothers


----------



## bugstabber

Jesus is Just Alright - Doobie *Brothers*


----------



## AR Cattails

That's *Alright* - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## fordson major

*That's* Where It Is-CARRIE UNDERWOOD


----------



## SteveD(TX)

That's Life - Frank Sinatra


----------



## AR Cattails

*Life* Goes On - LeAnn Rimes


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Walk *On* - Whitewitch


----------



## freeinalaska

*Walk* On The Wild Side - Lou Reed


----------



## radiofish

*Walk* Like An Egyptian - *The* Bangles


----------



## freeinalaska

A Good Woman *Like*s To Drink With The Boys - New Riders Of The Purple Sage


----------



## bugstabber

No Sleep Til Brooklyn - Beastie *Boys*


----------



## radiofish

*Sleep* Dirt - Frank Zappa


----------



## bugstabber

Fishin' In the Dark - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## fordson major

Crawling *In The Dark* -Hoobastank


----------



## radiofish

*In The Dark* - Billy Squire


----------



## shaycool

Dancing In The *Dark* ~ Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Farmer Dave

Travelin' *In The Dark* - Mountain


----------



## shaycool

*Dark* Star ~ Crosby, Stills. Nash and Young


----------



## Farmer Dave

Catch A Falling *Star* - Perry Como


----------



## bugstabber

Pale Green *Star*s - Everclear


----------



## radiofish

Shooting *Star* - Bad Company


----------



## Scrounger

*Bad* to the Bone - George Thorogood and the Destroyers


----------



## radiofish

Roll *The Bone*s - Rush


----------



## shaycool

Fingers To The *Bone* ~ Deep Purple


----------



## moongirl

*Purple* Rain - Prince and the Revolution


----------



## fordson major

The *Purple *People Eater -Sheb Wooley


----------



## SteveD(TX)

People Get Ready - Vanilla Fudge


----------



## radiofish

Slippery *People* - Talking Heads


----------



## freeinalaska

*Talkin'* Money Tree - Robert Hunter


----------



## Farmer Dave

Everybody's *Talkin'* - Nilsson


----------



## freeinalaska

*Everybody* Needs Somebody To Love - Blues Brothers / Solomon Burke


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Everybody* Loves *Somebody* - Dean Martin


----------



## shaycool

*Everybody* Lay Down ~ Pat Benatar


----------



## bugstabber

*Lay*, Lady, *Lay* - Bob Dylan


----------



## freeinalaska

To *Lay* Me Down - Grateful Dead


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Lay* Down (Candles in the Rain) - Melanie


----------



## radiofish

The Old Man *Down* The Road - John Fogerty


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Old Man* - Neil Young


----------



## AR Cattails

Only The Good Die *Young* - Billy Joel


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Good * Lovin' - the *Young * Rascals


----------



## Scrounger

*Good* Vibrations - The Beach Boys


----------



## radiofish

*Good* Loving Gone Bad - Bad Company


----------



## fordson major

*Good* Girl *Gone Bad* - Rihanna


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Good Girl* - Go-Go's


----------



## Scrounger

*Go* Your Own Way - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## radiofish

Tusk - *Fleetwood Mac*


----------



## freeinalaska

Fountains Of *Wood* - Rhythm Devils


----------



## shaycool

Knock On *Wood* ~ Beatles


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Norwegian Wood - the Beatles


----------



## SteveD(TX)

shaycool said:


> Knock On *Wood* ~ Beatles



I thought Sam and Dave recorded that. ?????


----------



## freeinalaska

Songs From The *Wood* - Jethro Tull


----------



## radiofish

Knock On *Wood* - *The* Blues Brothers


----------



## bugstabber

Wild*wood* Weed - Jim Stafford


----------



## LamiPub

*Wild* Fire - Michael Murphy


----------



## fordson major

Standing Outside The *Fire*-Garth Brooks


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Standing* On *The* Corner - Four Lads


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Down on the *Corner* - CCR


----------



## radiofish

*Down On* Me -Janis Joplin


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Walk *On* - Whitewitch


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Walk* Away - James Gang


----------



## freeinalaska

You've Got To Hide Your Love *Away* - Beatles


----------



## moongirl

Tainted *Love* - Soft Cell


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Muscle of *Love* - Alice Cooper


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Power of Love - Huey Lewis and the News


----------



## freeinalaska

Senor (Tales Of Yankee *Power*) - Bob Dylan


----------



## Farmer Dave

Unconscious *Power* - Iron Butterfly


----------



## freeinalaska

Big *Iron* - Marty Robbins


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Iron* Man - Black Sabbath


----------



## shaycool

*Iron* Hand ~ Dire Straits


----------



## freeinalaska

Willie And The *Hand* Jive - Johnny Otis


----------



## bugstabber

Put Your *Hand* in the *Hand *- Ocean


----------



## moongirl

Lay Your *Hands* on Me - Bon Jovi


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Hand* *Me* Down World - Guess Who


----------



## wy_white_wolf

I want to hold your *hand* - Beatles


----------



## fordson major

* Hold Your *Head Up-Uriah Heep -


----------



## Farmer Dave

You've Really Got A *Hold* On Me - Zombies


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Got You On* My Mind - Eric Clapton


----------



## Farmer Dave

Gentle *On My Mind* - Glen Campbell


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Pass Me Not, Oh *Gentle* Savior - Eddie Bond


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Not* Fade Away - Buddy Holly


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Fade Away* - Frank Hudson


----------



## freeinalaska

Let Me Sing Your Blues *Away* - Grateful Dead


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Blue* - The Raindrops


----------



## freeinalaska

Tangled Up In *Blue* - Bob Dylan


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Blue Suede Shoes - Carl Perkins


----------



## freeinalaska

If the *Shoe* Fits - Phil Lesh


----------



## radiofish

*Shoe* Box - *The* Barenaked Ladies


----------



## Farmer Dave

Sweet Cream *Ladies* Forward March - *Box* Tops


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Sweet* Country Girl - Dane Stint


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Sweet Emotion - Aerosmith


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Sweet* Corner Serenade - Wet Willie


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Sweet* Surrender - Bread


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Sweet* Dream - Jethro Tull


----------



## LamiPub

*Dream* Baby - Roy Orbison


----------



## moongirl

Love to Love You *Baby* - Donna Summer


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Who Do *You Love * - George Thorogood


----------



## freeinalaska

*Who* Knows What Tomorrow May Bring - Traffic


----------



## shaycool

*Who* Dat ~ Jt Money


----------



## freeinalaska

*Money* For Gasoline - Ratdog


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Money For* Nothing - Dire Straits


----------



## freeinalaska

*Nothing* Else Matters - Metallica


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Nothing* But A Heartache - Flirtations


----------



## freeinalaska

I Ain't Broke *But* I'm Badly Bent - Dave Grisman


----------



## bugstabber

*I'm* Through - Vic Chestnut


----------



## Dec429

In *Through* The Out Door - Led Zeppelin


----------



## radiofish

Lookin' Out My Back *Door* - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Dec429

*Back* For More - Ratt


----------



## AR Cattails

*More* Than A Feeling - Boston


----------



## Dec429

Please Come To* Boston* - Dave Loggins


----------



## moongirl

Your Mama Don't Dance - *Loggins* and Messina


----------



## Farmer Dave

Tell *Mama* - Savoy Brown


----------



## radiofish

*Mama* - Genesis


----------



## freeinalaska

Bahama *Mama* - Alphonso Johnson


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Mamma*s Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up to Be Cowboys - Willie Nelson


----------



## freeinalaska

Lonesome L.A. *Cowboy* - Peter Rowan


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Mamas Don't Let Your *Cowboy*s Grow Up to Be Babies - Aaron Noble


----------



## wy_white_wolf

When I *Grow Up * I Wanna Drive a Beer Truck - Dixon Devore II


----------



## freeinalaska

Red Hot Women And Ice Cold *Beer*- New Riders Of The Purple Sage


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Tinfoil Tiara *and* Cardboard Roses - Penny Spencer


----------



## freeinalaska

Run For The *Roses* - Jerry Garcia Band


----------



## shaycool

It Must Have Been The *Roses* ~ Grateful Dead


----------



## bugstabber

Give My Love to *Rose* - Johnny Cash


----------



## LamiPub

*Rose* - Janis Joplin


----------



## AR Cattails

Lady *Rose* - Mungo Jerry


----------



## radiofish

*Lady* - Styx


----------



## bugstabber

Green Eyed *Lady* - Sugarloaf


----------



## moongirl

Dark *Lady* - Cher


----------



## shaycool

Who's That *Lady* ~ Isley Brothers


----------



## fordson major

Somewhere Out There - Our *Lady* Peace


----------



## radiofish

Little Old *Lady* From Pasadena - Jan And Dan


----------



## AR Cattails

*Lady* Marmalade - Patti LaBelle


----------



## shaycool

Dude Looks Like a *Lady* ~ Aerosmith


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Lay Lady Lay- Bob Dylan


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Lady* Willpower - Gary Pucket & The Union Gap


----------



## shaycool

*Lady* Sings the Blues ~ Diana Ross


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Sing*ing *The Blues* - Guy Mitchell


----------



## moongirl

Dam Right I've Got the *Blues* - Buddy Guy


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Right* Thing To Do - Carly Simon


----------



## bugstabber

The One on the *Right* is on the Left - Johnny Cash


----------



## AR Cattails

Feels So *Right* - Alabama


----------



## Farmer Dave

*So* Much In Love - Tymes


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Love* Stinks - The J. Geils Band


----------



## radiofish

Falling In *Love* (Is So Hard On The Knees) - Aerosmith


----------



## shaycool

*Love* In An Elevator ~ Aerosmith


----------



## wy_white_wolf

The *Elevator* - Jerry Woodard


----------



## radiofish

*Elevator* Man - Oingo Boingo


----------



## shaycool

Crowded *Elevator* ~ Incubus


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Crowded* Town - Jesse McCartney


----------



## Farmer Dave

A *Town* Without Pity - Gene Pitney


----------



## radiofish

Tinsel *Town* Rebellion - Frank Zappa


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Rebel* Rouser - Duane Eddy


----------



## AR Cattails

Rock 'n' Roll *Rebel* - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## moongirl

The Last *Rebel* - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Rebel Rebel* - David Bowie


----------



## shaycool

*Rebel* Yell ~ Billy Idol


----------



## Farmer Dave

He's A *Rebel* - Crystals


----------



## fordson major

*Rebel *Without a Clue- BONNIE TYLER


----------



## bugstabber

She's *a Rebel* - Green Day


----------



## moongirl

*Green* Door - Shakin' Stevens


----------



## radiofish

*Green* Grass And High Tides - Outlaws


----------



## MoonShine

Rocky Mountain *High*~John Denver


----------



## fordson major

*Rocky Mountain* Way- Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## moongirl

Baby I Love Your *Way* - Peter Frampton


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Baby I Love* You - Ronettes


----------



## radiofish

*I Love You* Period - Dan Baird


----------



## Farmer Dave

*I Love You* - People


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Love* Is a Battlefield - Jann Arden


----------



## shaycool

* I Love* ~ Tom T. Hall


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Love* Stinks - The J. Geils Band


----------



## bugstabber

Muscle of *Love* - Alice Cooper


----------



## radiofish

*Love* For Sale - Talking Heads


----------



## fordson major

Calling Dr. *Love * ... Kiss


----------



## moongirl

Can't Stop Fallin' Into *Love* - Cheap Trick


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Love* Hurts - Nazareth


----------



## freeinalaska

It Never *Hurts* To Be Nice To Somebody - New Riders Of The Purple Sage


----------



## radiofish

*Never* Say *Never* - Romeo Void


----------



## freeinalaska

When You *Say* When - The Dragonflys


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*When* The Sun Goes Down - Kenny Chesney


----------



## Farmer Dave

Don't Let *The Sun Go Down* On Me - Elton John


----------



## freeinalaska

*Don't Let* Go - Jerry Garcia Band


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*LET*'S *GO* SPEND YOUR MONEY HONEY - Kelly Willis & Kostas


----------



## freeinalaska

*Let's Spend* The Night Together - Rolling Stones


----------



## Farmer Dave

Mama Told Me Not To Come - Three Dog *Night*


----------



## freeinalaska

Greatest Story Ever *Told* - Grateful Dead


----------



## shaycool

Mama *Told* Me Not To Come ~ Three Dog Night


----------



## freeinalaska

The Harder They *Come* - Jimmy Cliff


----------



## moongirl

A Little in Love - *Cliff* Richards


----------



## bugstabber

You Win Again - Keith* Richards*


----------



## freeinalaska

She's Gonna *Win* Your Heart - Bobby and the Midnites


----------



## radiofish

*Heart*less - *Heart*


----------



## freeinalaska

Piece Of My *Heart* - Janis Joplin


----------



## AR Cattails

*Piece Of* Mind - Boston


----------



## bugstabber

Gentle on My *Mind* - Glen Campbell


----------



## moongirl

Always *on My Mind* - Willie Nelson


----------



## fordson major

What's *On My Mind* Â» Kansas


----------



## Farmer Dave

Georgia *On My Mind* - Ray Charles


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Carolina In *My Mind* - James Taylor


----------



## AR Cattails

Can't Get You Out Of *My Mind* - Gilbert O'Sullivan


----------



## Farmer Dave

Goin' *Out Of My* Head - Lettermen


----------



## freeinalaska

Kick In The *Head* - David Nelson


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Kick* Out *The* Jams - MC-5


----------



## radiofish

*Kick*ed In *The* Teeth - AC/DC


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Kick*s - Paul Revere And *The* Raiders


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Kick* It Out - Heart


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Kick*- INXS


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Can I *Kick* It? - A Tribe Called Quest


----------



## shaycool

*Kick* it Out ~ Heart


----------



## freeinalaska

Eating *Out* Of Your Hand - Old And In The Way


----------



## radiofish

Please Don't Talk About Murder While I'm *Eating* - Ben Harper


----------



## freeinalaska

*Murder* By Numbers - Frank Zappa


----------



## bugstabber

One More *Murder* - Better Than Ezra


----------



## moongirl

*More* Than A Feeling - Boston


----------



## Farmer Dave

*More* Today *Than* Yesterday - Spiral Staircase


----------



## fordson major

Girl From *Yesterday*-Eagles


----------



## Farmer Dave

The *Girl From* Ipanema - Gilberto Astrud


----------



## radiofish

*Girl*friend Is Better - *The* Talking Heads


----------



## Farmer Dave

My Best Friend's *Girlfriend* - Cars


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Jesse's *Girl* - Rick Springfield


----------



## Farmer Dave

Bobby's *Girl* - Marcie Blane


----------



## wy_white_wolf

The *Girl* Gets Around - Sammy Hagar


----------



## Farmer Dave

I *Get Around* - Beach Boys


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Run-*around* - Blues Traveler


----------



## freeinalaska

*Run* For The Roses - Jerry Garcia Band


----------



## Farmer Dave

Everything's Coming Up *Roses* - Nanci Griffin


----------



## freeinalaska

Hold On It's *Coming* - Country Joe McDonald.


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Hold On* I'm *Coming* - Sam and Dave


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Baby *Hold On * - The Grass Roots


----------



## freeinalaska

*Hold* The Woodpile Down - Sleepy Hollow Hog Stompers


----------



## shaycool

You Really Got A *Hold* On Me ~ Smokey Robinson


----------



## freeinalaska

All I *Really* Want To Do - Bob Dylan


----------



## radiofish

*All I Really Want* - Alanis Morissette


----------



## AR Cattails

When You Say Nothing At *All* - Keith Whitley


----------



## radiofish

*Nothing At All* - Heart


----------



## Dec429

*All* I Wanted - Kansas


----------



## fordson major

What Was It You *Wanted* - BOB DYLAN,


----------



## moongirl

*Wanted* Dead or Alive - Bon Jovi


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Dead* Skunk - Loudon Wainwright III


----------



## wy_white_wolf

100 Ways To Be A Good Girl - *Skunk* Anansie


----------



## AR Cattails

50 *Ways To* Leave Your Lover - Paul Simon


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Muskrat *Love* - America


----------



## moongirl

Kids in *America* - Kim Wilde


----------



## Farmer Dave

Rock Me Gently - Andy *Kim*


----------



## freeinalaska

While My Guitar *Gently* Weeps - The Beatles


----------



## radiofish

*Guitar*zan - Ray Stevens


----------



## freeinalaska

My *Guitar* Wants To Kill Your Mama - Frank Zappa


----------



## Farmer Dave

Don't *Kill* It Carol - Manfred Mann


----------



## freeinalaska

Drunkard's *Carol* - Robert Hunter


----------



## Farmer Dave

Oh *Carol* - Neil Sedaka


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Carol* - Bobby Fuller


----------



## freeinalaska

Where the Beat Meets the Street - *Bobby* ANd The Midnights


----------



## shaycool

Me And *Bobby* Mcgee ~ Janis Joplin


----------



## moongirl

Love *Me* Like You Used To - Tanya Tucker


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Love* Or Let *Me* Be Lonely - Friends of Distinction


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Love Me Tender - Elvis


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Love Me* Forever - Eydie Gorme


----------



## Lynne

*Love Me* Do - Beatles


----------



## bugstabber

*Love Me* Like a Rock - Paul Simon


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Love Me Like* Your Gonna Lose Me - Chiffons


----------



## radiofish

*Love Me* Till The Sun Shines - The Kinks


----------



## moongirl

Walking on *Sunshine* - Katrina and the Waves


----------



## 4nTN

*Sunshine * of your Love~Cream


----------



## fordson major

You Are My *Sunshine* - Johnny Cash


----------



## shaycool

*Sunshine* Superman ~ Donovan


----------



## bugstabber

*Sunshine *on My Shoulders - John Denver


----------



## Farmer Dave

*My* Boomerang Won't Come Back - Charlie Drake


----------



## moongirl

*Come* to Me - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## bugstabber

Hold *Me*, Thrill *Me*, Kiss *Me*, Kill *Me* - U2


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Kiss* An Angel Good Mornin' - Charley Pride


----------



## radiofish

One Last *Kiss* - J. Geils Band


----------



## shaycool

*Kiss* To *Kiss* ~ Cher


----------



## moongirl

*Kiss* on my List - Hall and Oates


----------



## Farmer Dave

Last *Kiss* - J. Frank Wilson


----------



## fordson major

*Kiss* This / Aaron Tippin


----------



## shaycool

A Gypsy's *Kiss* ~ Deep Purple


----------



## bugstabber

Heaven's on Fire - *Kiss*


----------



## radiofish

*Kiss* Off - The Violent Femmes


----------



## moongirl

Add It Up - *Violent Femmes*


----------



## Farmer Dave

Stir *It Up* - Johnny Nash


----------



## shaycool

Let's Get *It Up* ~ AC/DC


----------



## quadcam79

*Get *Low - lil john


----------



## bugstabber

*Get* Real Paid - Beck


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Get* Ready - Rare Earth


----------



## radiofish

*Get* Down, Make Love - Queen


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Love* Grows Where My Rosemary Goes - Edison Lighthouse


----------



## bugstabber

This is *Where* it Ends - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## AR Cattails

*Where* The Blacktop *Ends* - Keith Urban


----------



## radiofish

*The End* - *The* Doors


----------



## fordson major

In *The End *-Linkin Park


----------



## moongirl

Don't Let It *End* - Styx


----------



## fordson major

*Don't Let *Me Be Misunderstood - The Animals


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Don't Let* The Sun Go Down On *Me* - Elton John


----------



## shaycool

*Don't Let* Me Be The Last To Know ~ BRITNEY SPEARS


----------



## celticfalcon

dont stop,beleiving............journey


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Don't Let the Sun Catch You Crying - Gerry and the Pacemakers


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Catch* Us If *You* Can - Dave Clark 5


----------



## radiofish

*Catch* Me Now I'm Falling - The Kinks


----------



## Farmer Dave

Please Help *Me*, *I'm Falling* - Hank Locklin


----------



## bugstabber

Poor Poor Pitiful *Me* - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Me* and Mrs. Jones - Billy Paul


----------



## radiofish

*Me*, Myself, *And* I - De La Soul


----------



## 4nTN

*Soul*shine~The Allman Brothers


----------



## AR Cattails

*Shine* On - Rascal Flatts


----------



## radiofish

*Shine On* You Crazy Diamond - Pink Floyd


----------



## moongirl

And the Singer Sings His Song - Neil *Diamond*


----------



## Farmer Dave

We'll *Sing* In *The* Sunshine - Gale Garnett


----------



## radiofish

*Sunshine* Of Your Love - Cream


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Sunshine* on my Shoulders - John Denver


----------



## Farmer Dave

Friday *On My* Mind - Easybeats


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Freaky *Friday* - Aqua


----------



## Farmer Dave

Black *Friday* - Steely Dan


----------



## moongirl

Soul Singing - *Black* Crowes


----------



## radiofish

*Black* And Blue - *Soul* Asylum


----------



## shaycool

Blue On *Black* ~ Kenny Wayne Shepherd


----------



## freeinalaska

It's All Over Now, Baby *Blue* - Bob Dylan


----------



## 4nTN

*Baby Blue* ~Badfinger


----------



## bugstabber

*Bad* - Michael Jackson


----------



## radiofish

*Bad, Bad*, Leroy Brown - Jim Croce


----------



## bugstabber

I Got You (I Feel Good) - James *Brown*


----------



## moongirl

*Good* Lovin' - The Young Rascals


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Good* Vibrations - Beach Boys


----------



## AR Cattails

A Perfectly *Good* Heart - Taylor Swift


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Good Day Sunshine - the Beatles


----------



## radiofish

*Good* Morning, *Good* Morning - *The Beatles*


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Good Morning* Starshine - Oliver


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Highway *Star * - Deep Purple


----------



## Farmer Dave

Faraway *Star* - Chordettes


----------



## shaycool

Dark *Star* ~ Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Dark* Side Of The Moon - Roger Miller


----------



## radiofish

Dancing In The *Dark* - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## freeinalaska

*Dancing In The* Street - Martha and the Vandellas


----------



## shaycool

*Dancing* Fool ~ Frank Zappa


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Fool* #1 - Brenda Lee


----------



## bugstabber

Kissing a* Fool *- George Michael


----------



## radiofish

*Fool* For The City - Foghat


----------



## 4nTN

*City* of New Orleans~Arlo Guthrie


----------



## bugstabber

The *New* Pollution - Beck


----------



## moongirl

*New* Kid in Town - The Eagles


----------



## Farmer Dave

Rock This *Town* - Stray Cats


----------



## fordson major

*Rock* Star - Nickelback


----------



## moongirl

Shining *Star* - The Manhattans


----------



## Farmer Dave

It Don't Come Easy - Ringo *Star*r


----------



## radiofish

Shooting *Star* - Bad Company


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Twinkle, Twinkle, Little *Star* - ?


----------



## shaycool

Dark *Star* ~ Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young


----------



## moongirl

*Young * Turks - Rod Stewart


----------



## bugstabber

Only the Good Die *Young* - Billy Joel


----------



## radiofish

*Good Die Young* - Divinyls


----------



## moongirl

So *Good * To See You - Cheap Trick


----------



## Louisiana Mom

Good Vibrations--The beach boys


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Good* Morning - Steve Miller Band


----------



## fordson major

four in the *morning*-Gwen Stefani


----------



## Farmer Dave

Chelsea *Morning* - Fairport Convention


----------



## radiofish

Good *Morning* - Steve Miller Band


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Let the *good* times roll - Cars


----------



## Farmer Dave

It's *Good* News Week - Hedgehoppers Anonymous


----------



## shaycool

Johnny B *Good* ~ Chuck Berry


----------



## Farmer Dave

Everything *Good* Is Bad - 100 Proof


----------



## radiofish

*Good* Loving Gone *Bad* - *Bad* Company


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Bad* Boy - Larry Williams


----------



## bugstabber

Karma Chameleon - *Boy* George


----------



## Farmer Dave

My Sweet Lord - *George* Harrison


----------



## bugstabber

Why Me, *Lord*? - Kris Kristopherson


----------



## moongirl

What About *Me* - Moving Pictures


----------



## fordson major

*What About* Now- Daughtry


----------



## moongirl

*What About* Love - Heart


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

When *Love* Comes to Town -- U2


----------



## Farmer Dave

*When* Julie *Comes* Around - Cuff Links


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I Get Around - Beach Boys


----------



## radiofish

What Goes *Around*, Comes *Around* - Cypress Hill


----------



## shaycool

Look *Around* ~ Blues Traveler


----------



## Farmer Dave

Put Your Arms *Around* Me - Fats Domino


----------



## 4nTN

*Arms* Wide Open~Creed


----------



## Farmer Dave

With My Eyes *Wide Open* I'm Dreaming - Patti Page


----------



## Dec429

*Eyes* Of Silver - Doobie Brothers


----------



## shaycool

Angel *Eyes* ~ Jeff Healey Band


----------



## Farmer Dave

Look Homeward *Angel* - Monarchs


----------



## moongirl

*Look* at That, *Look* at That - The Fabulous Thunderbirds


----------



## Farmer Dave

*That*'s Where I Went Wrong - Poppy Family


----------



## Dec429

*Wrong *Again - Martina McBride


----------



## radiofish

Hello *Again* - The Cars


----------



## AR Cattails

Together *Again* - Buck Owens


----------



## moongirl

Alone *Again* - Gilbert O'Sullivan


----------



## fordson major

I Stand *Alone *- Agnetha Faltskog


----------



## shaycool

I Drink *Alone* ~ George Thorogood


----------



## Dec429

The More I* Drink* - Blake Shelton


----------



## Farmer Dave

They Oughta Name a *Drink* After You - John Prine


----------



## MoonShine

A Horse With No *Name*~America


----------



## radiofish

*Name* - The Talking Heads


----------



## moongirl

My *Name* is Bocephus - Hank Wlliams Jr.


----------



## fordson major

*My Name Is *ROCK-KID ROCK


----------



## shaycool

The *Name* Of The Game ~ ABBA


----------



## Farmer Dave

It's All In *The Game* - Tommy Edwards


----------



## radiofish

Name Of *The Game* - Crystal Method


----------



## wy_white_wolf

A Horse with No *Name* - America


----------



## bugstabber

*Horse* Called Music - Willie Nelson


----------



## Dec429

Whiskey For My Men (Beer For My *Horse*s) - Toby Keith and Willie


----------



## shaycool

Wild *Horses* ~ Rolling Stones


----------



## bugstabber

Six White *Horses* - Waylon Jennings


----------



## radiofish

Seven Nation Army - The *White* Stripes


----------



## moongirl

*White* Room - Cream


----------



## fordson major

Into The *White * ... Pixies


----------



## Farmer Dave

Nights In *White* Satin - Moody Blues


----------



## shaycool

*Whit*er Shade of Pale ~ Procol Harum


----------



## Farmer Dave

Hazy *Shade Of* Winter - Bangles


----------



## bugstabber

Those Lazy *Hazy* Crazy Days *Of *Summer - Nat King Cole


----------



## Farmer Dave

Suddenly Last *Summer* - Motels


----------



## radiofish

*Summer*time Blues - Blue Cheer


----------



## shaycool

*Summertime* ~ Janis Joplin


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Time in a Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## Farmer Dave

In The Summer*time* - Mungo Jerry


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Love Is *In The* Air - John Paul Young


----------



## bugstabber

*In* Your Honor - Foo Fighters


----------



## wy_white_wolf

What's *Your* Name? - Lynyrd Skynyd


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Name* Of The Game - ABBA


----------



## moongirl

*Game*s People Play - Alan Parsons Project


----------



## AR Cattails

Victim Of The *Game* - Garth Brooks


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Game Of* Love - Mindbenders


----------



## misslinda

Can't Buy Me Love....The Beatles


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Can't* You See That She's Mine - Dave Clark 5


----------



## bugstabber

Who Are *You* - The Who


----------



## radiofish

*Who* Made *Who* - AC/DC


----------



## fordson major

misstress for christmas-*AC/DC*


----------



## moongirl

*Christmas* in Dixie - Alabama


----------



## Farmer Dave

I'll Be Home For *Christmas* - Bing Crosby


----------



## shaycool

I'll be Stoned for *Christmas* ~ John Valby


----------



## wy_white_wolf

I Got *Stoned* and I Missed It - Dr Hook


----------



## Farmer Dave

Everybody Must Get *Stoned* - Bob Dylan


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Low (Like Being *Stoned*) - Cracker


----------



## Hoosiermom

*Stoned* In Love --- Journey


----------



## wy_white_wolf

There Goes Another *Love* Song - the Outlaws


----------



## radiofish

I'm Not In *Love* - 10cc


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Who Do You *Love*? - George Thorogood


----------



## shaycool

Stop in the Name of *Love* ~ The Supremes


----------



## Farmer Dave

The Game *Of Love* - Mindbenders


----------



## radiofish

*Love* Is A Battlefield - Pat Benatar


----------



## Woodroe

Love Gun-KISS


----------



## shaycool

Only *Love* Can Break A Heart ~ Gene Pitney


----------



## sammyd

*Only* the Lonely- Roy Orbison


----------



## bugstabber

*Lonely *as You - Foo Fighters


----------



## fordson major

How Do *You *Get That *Lonely* / Blaine Larsen


----------



## moongirl

*Lonely* Boy - Andrew Gold


----------



## Lynne

*Gold*en Ring - Tammy Wynette and George Jones


----------



## fordson major

Radar Love- *Golden* Ear*ring*


----------



## Farmer Dave

I'd *Love* You To Want Me - Lobo


(*Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!*)


----------



## bugstabber

I *Want* Your Sex - George Michael


----------



## MoonShine

*Your* Cheatin' Heart ~ Hank Williams


----------



## fordson major

Listen To *Your Heart*- Roxette


----------



## moongirl

I Can Hear *Your Heart* beat - The Patridge Family


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Can*'t You *Hear* My *Heartbeat* - Herman's Hermits


----------



## wy_white_wolf

I *Hear*d It Through The Grapevine - CCR


----------



## shaycool

*Heart* Of Gold ~ Neil Young


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Heart*beat - Don Johnson


----------



## radiofish

*Heart*breaker - Pat Benatar


----------



## bugstabber

*Heart* of Glass - Blondie


----------



## moongirl

Cold *Heart*ed - Paula Abdul


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Heart*s Of Stone - Fontane Sisters


----------



## radiofish

*Heart Of* Gold - The Kinks


----------



## moongirl

*Gold* - John Stewart and Stevie Nicks


----------



## fordson major

Ecstacy of *Gold* - Metallica


----------



## shaycool

Sister *Gold*en Hair ~ America


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Look at Little Sister - Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## radiofish

Sweet *Little Sister* - Bad Company


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Little Sister* - Elvis Presley


----------



## shaycool

Big *Sister* ~ *Elvis* Costello


----------



## bugstabber

We're Not Gonna Take It - Twisted *Sister*


----------



## Farmer Dave

*We're* An American Band - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## bugstabber

Touch Me When* We're* Dancing - the Carpenters


----------



## Farmer Dave

*When* You're Hot, You're Hot - Jerry Reed


----------



## shaycool

*When* You Dance I Can Really Love ~ Neil Young


----------



## bugstabber

Mummers *Dance* - Loreena McKennitt


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Danc*ing On The Ceiling - Lionel Richie


----------



## MoonShine

Land of a Thousand *Dances*~Wilson Pickett


----------



## Farmer Dave

*A Thousand* Stars - Kathy Young & The Innocents


----------



## radiofish

*A Thousand* Beautiful Faces - Anne Lennox


----------



## moongirl

You're *Beautiful* - James Blunt


----------



## fordson major

Everything Is* Beautiful* ,Stevens Ray


----------



## shaycool

A *Beautiful* Morning ~ The Rascals


----------



## EarlsNan

Morning Has Broken~ Cat Stevens


----------



## bugstabber

*Morning* After - Maureen McGovern


----------



## shaycool

*Morning* Blues Again ~ Chicago


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Morning* Girl - Neon Philharmonic


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Girl*s, *Girl*s *Girl*s - Motley Crew


----------



## moongirl

*Girls* just Want To Have Fun - cyndi Lauper


----------



## radiofish

*Girl*friend Is Better - The Talking Heads


----------



## Farmer Dave

With A *Girl* Like You - Troggs


----------



## moongirl

That's What the Little *Girl*s Do - The Knack


----------



## fordson major

*THAT'S WHAT THE* LONELY IS FOR -David Wilcox


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Only *the Lonely * (Know The Way I Feel) - Roy Orbison


----------



## radiofish

*Only The Lonely* - The Motels


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Only* Time Will Tell - The Tunes


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Only* Love Can Break A Heart - Gene Pitney


----------



## moongirl

Achey Breaky *Heart* - Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## freeinalaska

Foolish *Heart* - Grateful Dead


----------



## shaycool

DreamBoat Annie ~ *Heart*


----------



## freeinalaska

All I Have To Do Is *Dream* - The Everly Brothers


----------



## Farmer Dave

My Elusive *Dream*s - Bobby Vinton


----------



## Lynne

Sweet *Dreams* - Patsy Cline


----------



## bugstabber

When you *Dream* - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Dream*s Of The Everyday Housewife - Glen Campbell


----------



## radiofish

City *Of Dreams* - The Talking Heads


----------



## Farmer Dave

Sweet *Dreams* Are Made Of This - Eurythmics


----------



## bugstabber

California *Dream*ing - the Mamas and the Papas


----------



## sammyd

*Mamas* got a Squeezebox-The Who


----------



## moongirl

*Mama* - Genesis


----------



## fordson major

* Mama* We're All Crazy Now- quiet riot


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Crazy * - Willie Nelson


----------



## radiofish

*Crazy* On You - Heart


----------



## Farmer Dave

*On* A Carousel - Hollies


----------



## radiofish

Ducks *On* The Wall - The Kinks


----------



## freeinalaska

Up Against The *Wall*, ******* - New Riders Of The Purple Sage


----------



## moongirl

*Against* All Odds - Phil Collins


----------



## Farmer Dave

*All* Right Now - Bad Company


----------



## fordson major

*Right Now * Â» Van Halen


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Right* Place, Wrong Time - Dr. John


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Last Time - Rolling Stones


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Last * Dance - Donna Summer


----------



## fordson major

*Dance* on Fire - Crimson Glory


----------



## radiofish

And We *Dance*d - The Hooters


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Danc*ing in the Moonlight - King Harvest


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Marvelous Night for a *moondance* - Van Morrison


----------



## Farmer Dave

Saturday *Night* At The Movies - Drifters


----------



## Dec429

*Saturday* Night's Alright For Fightin' - Elton John


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Saturday* In The Park - Chicago


----------



## wy_white_wolf

MacArthur *Park* - Richard Harris


----------



## Dec429

Easy From Now On - Emmylou *Harris*


----------



## Farmer Dave

Love Comes *Easy* - Black Oak Arkansas


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Easy* - The Commodores


----------



## shaycool

Take It *Easy* ~ Eagles


----------



## freeinalaska

*Take* Me To The River - Talking Heads


----------



## radiofish

This Must Be *The* Place - *Talking Heads*


----------



## bugstabber

Consider *This* - Filter


----------



## MoonShine

Is *This* Love ~ Bob Marley


----------



## radiofish

*Love* Me Two Times - The Doors


----------



## fordson major

*Two* Hearts In True Waltz *Time* - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## moongirl

Too Much *Time* on My Hands - Styx


----------



## fordson major

You Talk Way *Too Much* - STROKES


----------



## Farmer Dave

*You Talk Too Much* - George Thorogood


----------



## radiofish

*Talk Talk* - *Talk Talk*


----------



## freeinalaska

*Talk*ing Bear Mountain Picnic Massacre Blues - Bob Dylan


----------



## radiofish

Subterranean Homesick *Blues* - *Bob Dylan*


----------



## Farmer Dave

We Ain't Got Nothin' Yet - *Blues* Magoos


----------



## freeinalaska

Talkin Hava Negeilah *Blues* - Bob Dylan


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Bell Bottom *Blues* - Eric Clapton


----------



## Farmer Dave

One Less *Bell* To Answer - Fifth Dimension


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*One* Is A Lonely Number - George Jones


----------



## shaycool

*One* ~ Three Dog Night


----------



## Oggie

*Dog * & Butterfly -- Heart


----------



## freeinalaska

My *Dog* Peaches - New Riders Of The Purple Sage


----------



## moongirl

Shake Your Groove Thing - *Peaches * and Herb


----------



## bugstabber

*Peaches* - The Presidents of the United States of America


----------



## shaycool

Georgia *Peaches* ~ Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## freeinalaska

*America* Drinks And Goes Home - Frank Zappa


----------



## bugstabber

Midnight Train to *Georgia* - Gladys Knight and the Pips


----------



## Standupguy

*Georgia * on my mind Ray Charles


----------



## Lynne

The Streak - *Ray* Stevens


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Wild Streak - John Fallin


----------



## radiofish

*Wild* Thing - The Troggs


----------



## moongirl

*Wild* Night - Van Morrison


----------



## fordson major

Born To Be *Wild *- Steppenwolf


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Born* In East LA - Cheech And Chong


----------



## radiofish

*Born In* The USA - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Kitty - Presidents Of The USA


----------



## shaycool

*Kitty*'s Back ~ Bruce Springsteen


----------



## fordson major

Pretty *Kitty*- Will Smith


----------



## radiofish

Hey *Pretty* - Poe


----------



## bugstabber

*Hey *Girls *Hey* Boys - Chemical Brothers


----------



## radiofish

*Girls* And *Boys* - Blur


----------



## moongirl

*Boys* of Summer - Don Henley


----------



## fordson major

*Summer *Of â69 - Bryan Adams


----------



## shaycool

*Summer* in the City ~ Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## Farmer Dave

Suddenly Last *Summer* - Motels


----------



## radiofish

*Summer* Rain - U2


----------



## shaycool

*Summer* Breeze ~ Seals & Croft


----------



## moongirl

They Call Me the *Breeze* - Lynryd Skynryd


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Call Me* - Blondie


----------



## bugstabber

Hold *Me*, Threll *Me*, Kiss *Me*, Kill *Me* - U2


----------



## moongirl

I Want To Talk About *Me* - Toby Keith


----------



## shaycool

Down On *Me* ~ Janis Joplin


----------



## fordson major

Rain *Down On Me *- Blue Rodeo


----------



## bugstabber

She Walks *on Me* - Hole


----------



## radiofish

*Walk* All Over You - AC/ DC


----------



## shaycool

I *Walk* The Line ~ Johnny Cash


----------



## Farmer Dave

*I* Got A *Line* On You - Spirit


----------



## radiofish

When *I* Touch *You* - *Spirit* (off the "_Twelve Dreams Of Dr. Sardonicus_" album)


----------



## AR Cattails

*Spirit* In The Sky - Norman Greenbaum


----------



## shaycool

*Spirit* in the Night ~ Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Farmer Dave

Mr Skin - *Spirit*


----------



## moongirl

*Mr* Bojangles - The Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## fordson major

*Mr.* Brightside- The Killers


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Mr* Dieingly Sad - Critters


----------



## shaycool

*Mr.* Jones ~ Counting Crows


----------



## bugstabber

No More *Mr.* Niceguy - Alice Cooper


----------



## shaycool

*Mr.* Lonely ~ Bobby Vinton


----------



## bugstabber

*Mr.* Sandman - Andrews Sisters


----------



## moongirl

*Sisters* Are Doing It For Themselves - Aretha Franklin


----------



## fordson major

We're Not Gonna Take *It*-Twisted* Sister* Â·


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Take It* To The Limit - Eagles


----------



## 4nTN

Take It *Easy* ~The Eagles


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Easy* Come, *Easy* Go - Christine McVie


----------



## shaycool

*Easy* To Be Hard ~ Three Dog Night


----------



## Dec429

*Hard* Luck Woman - KISS


----------



## radiofish

*Hard* Headed *Woman* - Cat Stevens


----------



## Dec429

Year Of The *Cat* - Al Stewart


----------



## bugstabber

Circle *of* Friends - Better Than Ezra


----------



## Lynne

Will The *Circle* Be Unbroken â Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## shaycool

*Circle* Game ~ Joni Mitchell


----------



## GSFarm

<b>Circle</b> of Life ~ Lion King


----------



## 4nTN

Will the *Circle* be Unbroken~Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## radiofish

*Circle*s Of Confusion - Steppenwolf


----------



## bugstabber

Will it Go Round in *Circles* - Billy Preston


----------



## Dec429

*Billy*, Don't Be A Hero - Bo Donaldson and The Heywoods


----------



## moongirl

Jukebox *Hero* - Foreigner


----------



## fordson major

Bubba Shot The* Jukebox* -Mark Chesnutt


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Jukebox* Saturday Night - Glenn Miller


----------



## radiofish

Another *Saturday Night* - The Grateful Dead


----------



## Farmer Dave

Help Me Make It Through The *Night* - Sammi Smith


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Saturday *Night* Special - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Farmer Dave

Mid*night* *Special* - Johnny Rivers


----------



## shaycool

After *Midnight* ~ Eric Clapton


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Midnight Rambler - Rollng Stones


----------



## bugstabber

Big Empty - *Stone* Temple Pilots


----------



## radiofish

*Stone* Cold - Rainbow


----------



## bugstabber

*Stone Cold* Crazy - Queen


----------



## moongirl

Inmates (We're All *Crazy*) - Alice Cooper


----------



## fordson major

* Inmates *of the Fire-Warhammer


----------



## Farmer Dave

Light My *Fire* - Jose Feliciano


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Fire* Lake - Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band


----------



## Farmer Dave

Tarkus - Emerson, *Lake* and Palmer


----------



## radiofish

*Lake* Of Fire - Nirvana


----------



## shaycool

Voodoo *Lake* ~ Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## bugstabber

You And Me And The Bottle Makes 3 - Big Bad *Voodoo* Daddy


----------



## moongirl

*The Bottle* - Trent Tomlinson


----------



## fordson major

Tonight *The Bottle* Let Me Down - BROOKS & DUNN


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Bottle* Of Wine - Fireballs


----------



## shaycool

Time in a *Bottle* ~ Jim Croce


----------



## freeinalaska

High *Time* - Grateful Dead


----------



## radiofish

*Time* For Me To Fly - REO Speedwagon


----------



## 4nTN

*Fly * like an Eagle~Steve Miller Band


----------



## freeinalaska

Last Lonely *Eagle* - New Riders Of The Purple Sage


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Lonely* Days - BeeGees


----------



## shaycool

*Lonely* is the night ~ Billy Squier


----------



## Farmer Dave

In The Still Of *The Night* - Five Satins


----------



## montanabound

*The* Blues Man-Alan Jackson


----------



## bugstabber

Madison *Blues* - George Thorogood


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Blue* Star - Felicia Sanders


----------



## radiofish

Godzilla - *Blue* Oyster Cult


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Blue* Bayou - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## moongirl

Catfish *Blue*s - Buddy Guy


----------



## shaycool

Statesboro *Blues* ~ Allman Brothers band


----------



## fordson major

Lady Sings The *Blues*-BILLIE HOLIDAY


----------



## Farmer Dave

Lonesome Homesick *Blues* - Carter Family


----------



## shaycool

Carolina *Blues* ~ *Blues* Traveler


----------



## Farmer Dave

Big City *Blues* - Annette Hanshaw


----------



## radiofish

Summertime *Blues* - *Blue* Cheer


----------



## shaycool

*Blue* Jean *Blues* ~ ZZ Top


----------



## bugstabber

Lovesick *Blues* - Hank Williams


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Love* Stinks - J. Geils Band


----------



## radiofish

*Love*itis - *J. Geils Band*


----------



## bugstabber

*Love* is a Punch in the Throat - Stuart Davis


----------



## 4nTN

Black *Throat*ed Wind~The Grateful Dead


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Black* Magic Woman - Santana


----------



## MoonShine

*Magic* Carpet Ride ~ Steppenwolf


----------



## fordson major

The *Carpet *Crawl -Genesis -


----------



## shaycool

The Red *Carpet* Grave ~ Marilyn Manson


----------



## radiofish

*Red* - Sammy Hagar


----------



## shaycool

Little *Red* Corvette ~ Prince


----------



## Farmer Dave

Long *Red* - Mountain


----------



## moongirl

Holding Back the Years- Simply *Red*


----------



## Farmer Dave

Reeling In *The Years* - Steely Dan


----------



## radiofish

*In The Year* 2525 - Zager And Evans


----------



## bugstabber

Next *Year* - Foo Fighters


----------



## moongirl

Better Love *Next* Time - Dr. Hook


----------



## fordson major

You Just Get *Better* All The *Time* - Tim McGraw


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Time* After *Time* - Cindy Lauper


----------



## shaycool

*Time* to Fly ~ REO Speedwagon


----------



## triana1326

"Fly Away" - Poe


----------



## Farmer Dave

Up, Up And *Away* - Fifth Dimension


----------



## 4nTN

*Away* in a Manger~James R. Murray


----------



## radiofish

Come Sail *Away* - Styx


----------



## shaycool

Sail *Away* ~ Allman Brothers Band


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I'll Fly Away - Alison Krauss and Emilou Harris


----------



## bugstabber

*I'll *be Home for Christmas - Bing Crosby


----------



## radiofish

*I'll* Never Get Away - Joan Jett And The Blackhearts


----------



## fordson major

Gotta *Get Away* - Offspring


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Gotta Get* A Message To You - BeeGees


----------



## fordson major

*Message* In A Bottle - Sting & Police


----------



## triana1326

Hate to do it, but - Genie in a *Bottle* - Christina Aguelara


----------



## Farmer Dave

Time *In A Bottle* - Jim Croce


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Bottle of Wine - Jimmy Gilmer and the Fireballs


----------



## Farmer Dave

Spill The *Wine* - Eric Burdon and War


----------



## radiofish

Red, Red, *Wine* - UB40


----------



## Farmer Dave

Snoopy vs The *Red* Baron - Royal Guardsmen


----------



## radiofish

Lady In *Red* - Simply *Red*


----------



## shaycool

Bottle of *Red* Wine ~ Eric Clapton


----------



## freeinalaska

Tastes Like *Wine* - Government Mule


----------



## bugstabber

Bitter *Wine* - L7


----------



## radiofish

Drivin' With My Eyes Closed - April *Wine*


----------



## bugstabber

Strawberry *Wine* - Dixie Chicks


----------



## sammyd

Incense and Peppermints-*Strawberry* Alarm Clock


----------



## moongirl

Rock Around the *Clock* - Bill Haley and the Comets


----------



## Farmer Dave

Run*around*[/B] Sue - Dion and the Belmonts


----------



## fordson major

Peggy *Sue* - Blink-182


----------



## Farmer Dave

I Will Follow Him - Little *Peggy* March


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I'll Follow the Sun - the Beatles


----------



## Farmer Dave

California *Sun* - Rivieras


----------



## radiofish

Soak Up The *Sun* - Sheryl Crow


----------



## Farmer Dave

Close *Up The* Honky Tonks - Buck Owens


----------



## bugstabber

*Honky Tonk* Women - Rolling Stones


----------



## freeinalaska

*Honky Tonk*in' (I Guess I Done Me Some) - New Riders Of The Purple Sage


----------



## shaycool

*Honky Tonk* Night Time Man ~ Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## radiofish

Simple *Man* - *Lynyrd Skynyrd*


----------



## bugstabber

Hey *Man*, Nice Shot - Filter


----------



## Farmer Dave

Hit Me With Your Best *Shot* - Pat Benatar


----------



## radiofish

*Hit* That - The Offspring


----------



## fordson major

*Hit *The Ground Running - Jonny Lang


----------



## Farmer Dave

Long Train *Running* - Bananarama


----------



## freeinalaska

Stop That *Train* - Peter Tosh


----------



## shaycool

*Train, Train* ~ Blackfoot


----------



## freeinalaska

Last *Train* From Poor Valley - Legion Of Mary


----------



## moongirl

*Mary* Had a Little Lamb - Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## radiofish

Along Comes *Mary* - Bloodhound Gang


----------



## moongirl

Ladies Night - Kool and the *Gang*


----------



## Farmer Dave

Sweet Cream *Ladies* Forward March - Box Tops


----------



## radiofish

Pinch Me - Barenaked *Ladies*


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Ladies* Of The Canyon - Joni Mitchell


----------



## bugstabber

*Ladies* Love Outlaws - Waylon Jennings


----------



## shaycool

Goodnight *Ladies* ~ Lou Reed


----------



## radiofish

Hey *Ladies* - Beastie Boys


----------



## fordson major

*Hey* Mr Brown- Wheatus


----------



## Farmer Dave

Mrs *Brown* You've Got A Lovely Daughter - Herman's Hermits


----------



## shaycool

*Brown* Eyed Girl ~ Van Morrison


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Girl* With No *Eye*s - It's A Beautiful Day


----------



## radiofish

*Girl With* Faraway *Eyes* - The Rolling Stones


----------



## bugstabber

The Man With No *Eyes* - Robert Rodriguez


----------



## radiofish

Private *Eyes* - Hall and Oates


----------



## shaycool

*Eyes* Of Silver ~ Doobie Brothers


----------



## fordson major

*Silver* Bells -Martina McBride


----------



## bugstabber

*Silver* Wings - Willie Nelson


----------



## radiofish

*Silver*, Blue, and Gold - Bad Company


----------



## fordson major

Fields Of Gold-STING


----------



## Farmer Dave

Band *Of Gold* - Freda Payne


----------



## shaycool

Heart *of Gold* ~ Neil Young


----------



## Farmer Dave

She Got the *Gold* Mine, I Got the Shaft - Jerry Reed


----------



## radiofish

*Gold* Dust Woman - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## shaycool

Silver, Blue & *Gold* ~ Bad Company


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Blue* On *Blue* - Bobby Vinton


----------



## moongirl

Suite Madame *Blue* - Styx


----------



## shaycool

*Blue* On Black ~ Kenny Wayne Shepherd


----------



## doohap

*Blue* Velvet - Bobby Vinton


----------



## radiofish

*Blue* Monday - New Order


----------



## bugstabber

*Blue* Morning, *Blue* day - Foreigner


----------



## moongirl

All *Day* and All of the Night - The Kinks


----------



## fordson major

*All* Through *The Night* - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## triana1326

A Hard Day's *Night* - Beatles


----------



## shaycool

You Shook Me *All Night* Long ~ AC/DC


----------



## Farmer Dave

*You Shook Me* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## doohap

I'm All *Shook* Up -- Elvis Presley


----------



## Farmer Dave

Wrap It *Up* - Fabulous Thunderbirds


----------



## doohap

*Up*, Up and Away -- The 5th Dimension


----------



## Farmer Dave

Fifth Dimension - Byrds


----------



## doohap

Plead The *Fifth* -- Relient K


----------



## Farmer Dave

A *Fifth* of Beethoven - Bee Gees


----------



## shaycool

The *Fifth* Horseman ~ Prefab Sprout


----------



## radiofish

Firth Of *Fifth* - Genesis


----------



## Farmer Dave

Last Night I Didnt Get To Sleep At All - *Fifth* Dimension


----------



## freeinalaska

Built To *Last* - Grateful Dead


----------



## Farmer Dave

The House That Jack *Built* - Aretha Franklin


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Hit the Road Jack - Ray Charles


----------



## freeinalaska

Why Don't We Do It In The *Road*? - The Beatles


----------



## doohap

Bless The Broken *Road* -- Rascal Flatts


----------



## bugstabber

On *the Road* Again - Willie Nelson


----------



## doohap

Crazy Captain Gunboat *Willie* -- Little Feat


----------



## radiofish

I'm Your *Captain* - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## moongirl

*Captain *Fantastic and the Brown Dirt Cowboy - Elton John


----------



## fordson major

Some *Fantastic*- Barenaked Ladies


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Some* Velvet Morning - Nancy Sinatra & Lee Hazlewood


----------



## shaycool

Black *Velvet* ~ Alannah Myles


----------



## doohap

*Black* Magic Woman -- Santana


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Magic* Carpet Ride - Steppenwolf


----------



## doohap

Red *Carpet* Massacre -- Duran Duran


----------



## triana1326

I Saw *Red* - Warrent


----------



## doohap

Courtesy of the *Red*, White and Blue -- Toby Kieth


----------



## Farmer Dave

123 *Red* Light - Ohio Express


----------



## shaycool

*Red* White And Blue ~ Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Farmer Dave

Nights In *White* Satin - Moody Blues


----------



## radiofish

One *Night* *In* Bangkok - Murray Head


----------



## doohap

*One* -- U2


----------



## Farmer Dave

*One* - Three Dog Night


----------



## shaycool

*One* For My Baby ~ Frank Sinatra


----------



## radiofish

*One* By *One* - Icehouse


----------



## bugstabber

One Week - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## fordson major

Flavor Of The *Week* - American Hi-Fi


----------



## moongirl

*American* Pie - Don McLean


----------



## fordson major

Custard *Pie* -Led Zeppelin


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Pie* in The Sky - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## shaycool

Cherry *Pie* ~ Warrant


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Cherry* Hill Park - Billy Joe Royal


----------



## doohap

The Little Things You Give Away -- Linkin *Park*


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Things* We Do For Love - 10cc


----------



## doohap

*Do* U Lie -- Prince


----------



## shaycool

*Do* You Feel Like We *Do* ~ Peter Frampton


----------



## Farmer Dave

I *Do*, I *Do*, I *Do*, I *Do*, I *Do* - ABBA


----------



## doohap

Where *Do* We Go From Here? -- Alicia Keys


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Where Do We Go From Here* - Alan Parsons Project


----------



## doohap

Out *Where* Bright Lights Are Glowing -- Ronnie Millsap


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Where* Have All The Flowers Gone - Pete Seeger


----------



## shaycool

Back *Where* It All Begins ~ Allman Brothers Band


----------



## freeinalaska

Sing Me *Back* Home - Merle Haggard


----------



## Farmer Dave

My Old Kentucky *Home* - Johnny Cash


----------



## radiofish

Sweet *Home* Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Alabama* - Neil Young


----------



## doohap

Only the *Young* -- Journey


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Only The* Good Die *Young* - Billy Joel


----------



## 4nTN

*Good* Lovin`~The Young Rascals


----------



## shaycool

*Good* Lovin' Gone Bad ~ Bad Company


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

*Bad* Moon Rising -- Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## doohap

Blue *Moon* Swamp -- John Fogerty


----------



## shaycool

Shame on the *Moon* ~ Bob Seger


----------



## radiofish

*Moon* Rocks - Talking Heads


----------



## bugstabber

Virginia *Moon* - Foo Fighters


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Moon River - Andy Williams


----------



## doohap

Sweet *Virginia* -- The Rolling Stones

Ooops, Steve you beat me to the punch!


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

*Sweet* Home Alabama -- Lynryd Skynyrd


----------



## moongirl

My *Home*'s in *Alabama* - *Alabama*


----------



## fordson major

*My * Oklahoma* Home * 
Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Farmer Dave

*My* Sweet Lord - George Harrison


----------



## radiofish

*My* City Was Gone - The Prentenders


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Gone Gone Gone (Done Moved On) - Alison Krauss and Robert Plant


----------



## bugstabber

Simply Irresistible - *Robert* Palmer


----------



## moongirl

Holding Back the Years -*Simply* Red


----------



## fordson major

* Hold Back The* Rain-DURAN DURAN


----------



## doohap

*Hold* Me -- Cardigans


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Me* And My Arrow - Nilsson


----------



## radiofish

Give *Me* Back *My* Name - Talking Heads


----------



## Farmer Dave

I Want *My* Baby *Back* - Jimmy Cross


----------



## bugstabber

Life is a Lemon and *I Want My* Money *Back* - Meatloaf


----------



## 4nTN

The *Lemon * Song~Led Zeppelin


----------



## radiofish

*The* Rain *Song * - *Led Zeppelin*


----------



## Farmer Dave

Rhythm Of *The Rain* - Cascades


----------



## doohap

So Into You -- Atlanta *Rhythm* Section


----------



## radiofish

Oh *Atlanta* - Little Feat


----------



## moongirl

Fat Man in the Bathtub - *Little Feat*


----------



## fordson major

That Beautiful Old Victorian* Bathtub *- The Judas Factor


----------



## bugstabber

*Beautiful* Way - Beck


----------



## radiofish

*Beautiful* World - Devo


----------



## Farmer Dave

Get Me To The *World* On Time - Electric Prunes


----------



## bugstabber

*Time*s Like These - Foo Fighters


----------



## radiofish

*Time* After *Time* - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## moongirl

The Best of *Times* - Styx


----------



## fordson major

Simply *The Best*- Tina Turner


----------



## bugstabber

*Best *of You - Foo Fighters


----------



## radiofish

I Want *You* To Want Me - Cheap Trick


----------



## Farmer Dave

*You, I* - Rugby's


----------



## bugstabber

My Engine is With *You* - Bush


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Engine Engine* #9 - Roger Miller


----------



## bugstabber

Dance, Dance, Dance - Steve *Miller* Band


----------



## radiofish

Land Of The 1000 *Dance*s - Wilson Picket


----------



## 4nTN

This *Land * is your *Land* ~Woody Guthrie


----------



## fordson major

*This Is Your *Life - Switchfoot


----------



## 4nTN

In my *Life* ~The Beatles


----------



## moongirl

It's *My Life* - Charlie Daniels


----------



## Farmer Dave

*It's* Only Make Believe - Conway Twitty


----------



## bugstabber

*It's* Over - Filter


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Over* You - Freddie and the Dreamers


----------



## bugstabber

End *Over* End - Foo Fighters


----------



## Farmer Dave

The *End* - Doors


----------



## fordson major

In *The End* -Linkin Park


----------



## moongirl

Saturday in the *Park* - Chicago


----------



## Farmer Dave

Night *Chicago* Died - Paper Lace


----------



## bugstabber

*Died* in Your Arms - Cutting Crew


----------



## Farmer Dave

Put *Your Arms* Around Me - Fats Domino


----------



## bugstabber

Any Old *Arms* Won't Do - Willie Nelson


----------



## radiofish

Brothers In *Arms* - Dire Straights


----------



## bugstabber

Loving *Arms* - Dixie Chicks


----------



## Farmer Dave

Living *Loving* Maid - Led Zeppelin


----------



## 4nTN

A Man Needs A *Maid* ~Neil Young


----------



## Farmer Dave

United We Stand - Brotherhood Of *Man*


----------



## 4nTN

My *Brother* Esau~The Grateful Dead


----------



## moongirl

Old Hippie - The Bellamy *Brothers*


----------



## fordson major

Tonight I Am Going To Wash The* Hippie* - Alexisonfire


----------



## bugstabber

*Going to* California - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Farmer Dave

*California* Soul - 5th Dimension


----------



## shaycool

*California* Dreaming ~ Mama's and the Papa's


----------



## radiofish

*California* Girls - David Lee Roth


----------



## Farmer Dave

Everyday With You *Girl* - Classics IV


----------



## bugstabber

Heroin *Girl *- Everclear


----------



## 4nTN

The Battle of *Ever*more~Led Zeppelin


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Battle Of* Kookamonga - Homer and Jethro


----------



## fordson major

* Battle* Axe-Quiet Riot


----------



## shaycool

*Battle* of New Orleans ~ Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## 4nTN

Red *Dirt * Road~Brooks and Dunn


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Red* River Rock - Johnny and the Hurricanes


----------



## shaycool

*Red* Rubber Ball ~ Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Red Rubber Ball* - Cyrkle


----------



## 4nTN

*Ball* of Confusion~The Temptations


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Ball* and Chain - Big Brother & The Holding Company (Janis Joplin)


----------



## bugstabber

Bittersweet - *Big* Head Todd and the MOnsters


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Monsters* Holiday - Bobby Boris Pickett


----------



## shaycool

*Monster* ~ Steppenwolf


----------



## bugstabber

Hungry Like the *Wolf *- Duran Duran


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Hungry* - Paul Revere & the Raiders


----------



## radiofish

Stay *Hungry* - Talking Heads


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Stay* - Maurice Williams


----------



## shaycool

Let's *Stay* Together ~ Tina Turner


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Let's* Spend The Night *Together* - Rolling Stones


----------



## radiofish

*Night* Time In *The* Switching Yards - Warren Zevon


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Night Time* - Strangeloves


----------



## bugstabber

Good *Time*s Bad *Time*s - Led Zeppelin


----------



## moongirl

*Bad* Case of Loving You - Robert Palmer


----------



## shaycool

*Bad* Company ~ *Bad* Company


----------



## fordson major

All is loneliness -Big Brother & The Holding *Company*


----------



## radiofish

*All* You Need *Is* Love - *The* Beatles


----------



## shaycool

*All the* Young Dudes ~ Mott the Hoople


----------



## Farmer Dave

*All* My Love - Led Zeppelin


----------



## radiofish

In *My* Time Of Dying - *Led Zeppelin*


----------



## fordson major

Live Like You Were *Dying* Tim McGraw


----------



## bugstabber

White *Like* That - Filter


----------



## Farmer Dave

Ain't *That* Just *Like* A Woman - Fats Domino


----------



## bugstabber

Man, I Feel *Like a Woman* - Shania Twain


----------



## radiofish

*Feel Like* Making Love - Bad Company


----------



## 4nTN

They *Love* Each Other~The Grateful Dead


----------



## Farmer Dave

Your *Love* - Country Store


----------



## fordson major

It's *Your Love *- Tim McGraw


----------



## bugstabber

*Love* in an Elevator - Aerosmith


----------



## radiofish

*Love* You Like A Rock - Donny Iris


----------



## bugstabber

Somebody to* Love* - Queen


----------



## shaycool

*Love* Stinks ~ J. Geils Band


----------



## robin f

*band* of gold, freda payne


----------



## BaronsMom

We're an American *Band*, Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## robin f

the *band* played waltzing matilda.......... bushwackers


----------



## bugstabber

Mom and Dad's *Waltz* - Willie Nelson


----------



## fordson major

The Last Cheater's *Waltz* / Emmylou Harris


----------



## robin f

*last* night of the world........... miss saigon


----------



## shaycool

Still In *Saigon* ~ Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## BaronsMom

In the *Still* of the Night...Cole Porter


----------



## radiofish

*Still The* One - New Found Glory


----------



## BaronsMom

*One* - Three Dog Night


----------



## fordson major

*One* Step at a Time - Jordin Sparks


----------



## robin f

*time* of my life.... jim croce


oh and happy new year to everybody


----------



## shaycool

Long *Time* Gone ~ Allman Brothers Band


----------



## moongirl

*Time* in a Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## bugstabber

You Don't Mess Around With *Jim* - *Jim Croce*


----------



## Farmer Dave

Spiders and Snakes - *Jim* Stafford


----------



## robin f

*And* I love her......... the beatles


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Love* Is All *I* Have To Give - Brothers Pride


----------



## robin f

*give* my *love* *to* rose........ johhny cash


----------



## radiofish

*Love* Is A Battlefield - Pat Benatar


----------



## robin f

*is* this *love*.......... whitesnake


----------



## bugstabber

What's *Love* Got to Do With it - Tina Turner


----------



## robin f

I *got* life............. from the musical HAIR


----------



## shaycool

I've *Got* You Under My Skin ~ Diana Krall


----------



## robin f

*under* your spell again............ buck owens


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Under* The Moon - Annette Hanshaw


----------



## 4nTN

Picasso *Moon* ~The Grateful Dead


----------



## robin f

wanted *dead* or alive............ bon jovi


----------



## radiofish

You Spin Me Round - *Dead Or Alive*


----------



## robin f

*round round* we go.........trooper


----------



## radiofish

*Round* The Bend - Beck


----------



## fordson major

If *The* River Can *Bend*- Elton John


----------



## moongirl

Sad Eyes - Robert *John*


----------



## Farmer Dave

Emerald *Eyes* - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## shaycool

*Eyes* of Silver ~ Doobie Brothers


----------



## robin f

*Silver* jet.......... tragically hip


----------



## bugstabber

*Jet *Airliner - Steve Miller Band


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Jet* - Paul McCartney & Wings


----------



## robin f

*Paul * Revere............... beastie boys


----------



## 4nTN

*Beastie* ~Jethro Tull


----------



## radiofish

Number Of The *Beast* - Iron Maden


----------



## bugstabber

No Sleep Til Brooklyn - *Beast*ie Boys


----------



## Farmer Dave

Low Spark Of High-Heeled *Boys* - Traffic


----------



## radiofish

*Spark* In The Dark - Alice Cooper


----------



## shaycool

Master Of *Sparks* ~ ZZ Top


----------



## moongirl

*Top of* the World - The Carpenters


----------



## BaronsMom

We've Only Just Begun - *The Carpenters*


----------



## bugstabber

*Only* the Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## robin f

sgt peppers *lonely* hearts club band............ *the* beatles


----------



## moongirl

We're An American *Band* - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## fordson major

Riding On A *Railroad*-James Taylor


----------



## shaycool

*Railroad* Song ~ Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Farmer Dave

What Have They Done To My *Song* Ma - Melanie


----------



## robin f

never ending *song* of love........... the carpenters


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Love*'s Lines, Angles And Rhymes - 5th Dimension


----------



## radiofish

*Love* In An Elevator - Aerosmith


----------



## Farmer Dave

These Days *In An* Open Book - Nanci Griffith


----------



## bugstabber

*Lonely* Days - BeeGees


----------



## radiofish

*Lonely* People - Styx


----------



## bugstabber

Short *People* - Randy Newman


----------



## moongirl

*People* - Barbara Streisand


----------



## fordson major

Shiny happy *people*-R.E.M..


----------



## Farmer Dave

I Love You - *People*


----------



## shaycool

*People* Are Strange ~ The Doors


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Strange* Brew - Cream


----------



## fordson major

Isn't It *Strange* - Don McLean


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Isn't It* A Pity - George Harrison


----------



## robin f

town without *pity*........gene pitney


----------



## Farmer Dave

Little *Town* Flirt - Del Shannon


----------



## EarlsNan

downTOWN by Petula Clark


----------



## Farmer Dave

Yesterday When I Was Young - Roy *Clark*


----------



## shaycool

Glad All Over ~ Dave *Clark* Five


----------



## 4nTN

It` all *over* now,Baby Blue~Bob Dylan


----------



## bugstabber

*Blue* Bayou - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## shaycool

*Blue* On Black ~ Kenny Wayne Shepherd


----------



## radiofish

Paint It *Black* - Rolling Stones


----------



## nana-san

*Black* Magic Woman-Santana


----------



## shaycool

*Black* Velvet ~ Alannah Myles


----------



## moongirl

She Talks To Angels - The *Black * Crowes


----------



## fordson major

*She Talks* About Love -Vitamin C -


----------



## trish4prez

Delaney *Talks* to Statues -- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## bugstabber

Jive *Talk*ing - Bee Gees


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Talk Talk* - Music Machine


----------



## bugstabber

Welcome to the *Machine* - Pink Floyd


----------



## fordson major

Ghost In *The Machine* - The Police


----------



## bugstabber

*Machine* Head - Bush


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Head* Over Heels - Go-Go's


----------



## robin f

*head over* feet........ alanis morrisette


----------



## bugstabber

Put Your *Head* on My SHoulder - Paul Anka


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Put* A Little Love In Your Heart - Jackie DeShannon


----------



## bugstabber

*Little* Queen - *Heart*


----------



## Farmer Dave

Pretty *Little* Angel Eyes - Curtis Lee


----------



## robin f

I'm your *angel*.......celine dion and R kelly


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Your* Precious Love - Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell


----------



## fordson major

keep it *precious *- Melissa Etheridge


----------



## robin f

*keep it* to yourself......sonny boy williamson


----------



## radiofish

*Keep* Your Hands *To Yourself* - Georgia Satellites


----------



## Cascade Failure

Get Your Tongue Out of My Mouth ('Cause I'm Kissing You Goodbye) - Merle Haggard


----------



## fordson major

Sugar on My *Tongue* -Talking Heads


----------



## shaycool

Spanish Is The Loving *Tongue* ~ Bob Dylan


----------



## moongirl

You've Lost That *Loving* Feeling - The Righteous Brothers


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Lost* Without Your Love - Bread


----------



## bugstabber

Victim of *Love* - Eagles


----------



## radiofish

*Love* For Sale - Talking Heads


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Talking* In Your Sleep - Romantics


----------



## moongirl

Love Me Back To *Sleep* - Jessi Colter


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Back* On The Chain Gang - Pretenders


----------



## moongirl

*Chain* of Fools - Aretha Franklin


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Fool* In Love - Ike & Tina Turner


----------



## radiofish

*Fool* For The City - Foghat


----------



## bugstabber

Kissing a *Fool* - George Michael


----------



## robin f

*kissing* on the phone......paul anka

must be a little painful, don't you think


----------



## heather

"The *Phone* Call" by The Pretenders


----------



## moongirl

*Call* Me - Blondie


----------



## fordson major

Here's a Quarter (*Call *Someone who Cares)-Travis Tritt


----------



## Farmer Dave

Let's *Call* The Whole Thing Off - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## radiofish

*Call* Me *The* Breeze - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Farmer Dave

I *Call* Your Name - Mamas and the Papas


----------



## shaycool

*Call* Of The Wild ~ Deep Purple


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Wild* Weekend - Rebels


----------



## radiofish

*Wild* One - Thin Lizzy


----------



## fordson major

You Drive Me *Wild*-Joan Jett


----------



## Farmer Dave

*You* Should Have Seen The Way He Looked At *Me* - Dixie Cups


----------



## bugstabber

Goodbye Earl - *Dixie* Chicks


----------



## Farmer Dave

Kiss Me *Goodbye* - Petula Clark


----------



## moongirl

*Kiss* - Prince


----------



## fordson major

* Kiss* This - Aaron Tippin


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Kiss* Me Sailor - Diane Renay


----------



## radiofish

One Last *Kiss* - J. Geils Band


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Last Kiss* - J. Frank Wilson


----------



## shaycool

*Kiss* Me Red ~ Cheap Trick


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Red* Sails In The Sunset - Fats Domino


----------



## radiofish

Wasted *Sunsets* - Deep Purple


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Wasted* On The Way - Crosby, Stills and Nash


----------



## bugstabber

*Wasted* Youth - Meatloaf


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Wasted* Days And *Wasted* Nights - Freddy Fender


----------



## heather

Some *DAYS* are Diamonds by John Denver


----------



## bugstabber

Lucy in the Sky With *Diamonds* - Beatles


----------



## radiofish

*Diamonds* And Guns - Transplants


----------



## heather

*Guns* For Hire
AC/DC


----------



## bugstabber

Happiness is a Warm *Gun *- Beatles


----------



## heather

*Warm * And Tender
O N-J


----------



## radiofish

*Tender* - Blur


----------



## heather

LEGAL *TENDER*
the B52s


----------



## radiofish

*Tender* - Blur (darned dial-up connection!!)


----------



## heather

LEGAL *TENDER*
the B52s


----------



## bugstabber

Love me *Tender *- Elvis


----------



## radiofish

*Tender* Lumplings - Oingo Boingo


----------



## heather

radiofish said:


> *Tender* Lumplings - Oingo Boingo


hee hee!
Am I allowed to use *LUMP * by Presidents Of The United States Of America ?

If not, I'll go with
*Tender* Comrade by Billy Bragg

edited to add:
I think I better go with
*Tender* Comrade by Billy Bragg
or we'll never get rid of the lumps


----------



## moongirl

Must Be Doing Something Right - *Billy* Currington


----------



## Farmer Dave

It *Must Be* Love - Iron Butterfly


----------



## celticfalcon

achy breaky heart billy ray cyrus


----------



## triana1326

Un*break* my *Heart* by Toni Braxton


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Heart*aches By The Number - Guy Mitchell


----------



## fordson major

*The Number* Of The Beast -IRON MAIDEN


----------



## Farmer Dave

One Is *The* Loneliest *Number* - Three Dog Night


----------



## heather

*Dog* eat *Dog*
Joni Mitchell


----------



## Farmer Dave

Hot Diggity (*Dog* Ziggity Boom) - Perry Como


----------



## heather

*Boom Boom* In The Zoom Zoom Room
Blondie


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Boom Boom* - Animals


----------



## heather

*Animals* And Men
adam ant


----------



## Farmer Dave

Pictures Of Matchstick *Men* - Status Quo


----------



## heather

Who Needs *Pictures * 
Brad Paisley


----------



## radiofish

*Pictures* Of Lily - The Who


----------



## heather

*Lily*, Rosemary And The Jack Of Hearts
Bob Dylan


----------



## Farmer Dave

Parsley Sage *Rosemary And* Tyme - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## heather

Anticipation 
Carly *Simon *


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Simon* Says - 1910 Fruitgum Company


----------



## heather

Misery Loves *Company * 
Anthrax


----------



## moongirl

Feel Like Making Love - Bad *Company*


----------



## shaycool

Good *Company* ~ Queen


----------



## heather

Little *Queen * 
by Heart


----------



## radiofish

Killer *Queen* - *Queen*


----------



## heather

The *Killer* Inside 
Better Than Ezra


----------



## radiofish

Fight From *The* *Inside* - Queen


----------



## heather

Willing To *Fight * 
Ani Difranco


----------



## freeinalaska

*Willing* - Little Feat


----------



## heather

*Little* Things 
India Arie


----------



## bugstabber

A *Little* Unfair - Willie Nelson


----------



## heather

More Than Ever 
*Nelson * 

I'm sure Willie would LOVE being associated with them


----------



## bugstabber

*More* Human *Than* Human - White Zombie


----------



## moongirl

*More Than* A Woman - The Bee Gees


----------



## fordson major

* More Than** a* Feeling-Boston


----------



## Farmer Dave

*More* Today *Than* Yesterday - Spiral Staircase


----------



## heather

*More Than* This 
10000 Maniacs


----------



## Farmer Dave

Woke Up *This* Morning - BB King


----------



## heather

Teardrops Will Kiss The *Morning* Dew 
Alison Krauss


----------



## radiofish

*Morning* Will Come - Spirit


----------



## heather

Cast The *Spirit * by America


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Cast* Your Fate To *The* Wind - James Gang


----------



## heather

Simple Twist Of *Fate * by Bob Dylan


----------



## shaycool

Hand Of *Fate* ~ Rolling Stones


----------



## heather

Like a *Rolling Stone * by the *Rolling Stones * 


sorry, I couldn't resist!


----------



## radiofish

Poppa Was *A Rolling Stone* - The Temptations


----------



## heather

*Temptation* Is A Gun 
Allman Brothers


----------



## shaycool

*Temptation* Eyes ~ Grass Roots


----------



## heather

When I Look In Your *Eyes * 

Diana Krall


----------



## bugstabber

*In* the Drink - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## heather

*Drink* Your Glasses Empty 
Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## radiofish

Table For *Glasses* - Jimmy Eat World


----------



## Farmer Dave

Judy In Disguise With *Glasses* - John Fred and his Playboy Band


----------



## fordson major

Devil In *Disguise* - Elvis Presley


----------



## bugstabber

Veronica - *Elvis* Costello


----------



## Farmer Dave

For *Veronica*'s Sake - Alice Cooper


----------



## heather

I hope I can use 
*Alice*'s Restaurant by Arlo Guthrie

It's not the 'official' title (that doesn't come to mind right now)
but it's what most people know it by


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Alice* Long (you're Still My Favorite Girlfriend) - Tommy Boyce and Bobby Hart


----------



## radiofish

*Girlfriend* Is Better - Talking Heads


----------



## Farmer Dave

Calico *Girlfriend* - Michael Nesmith


----------



## shaycool

My *Girlfriend*'s Back ~ The Angels


----------



## bugstabber

Bad Boy*friend *- Garbage


----------



## radiofish

*Bad* Man - *Bad* Company


----------



## moongirl

*Bad* Case of Loving You - Robert Palmer


----------



## bugstabber

*Bad, Bad* Leroy Brown - Jim Croce


----------



## heather

Bring Back That *Leroy Brown * 
by Queen


----------



## bugstabber

Get *Back* - the Beatles


----------



## moongirl

Takin' Me *Back* - Cheap Trick


----------



## fordson major

Gim*me Back *My Bullets - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## shaycool

The Boys Are *Back* in Town ~Thin Lizzy


----------



## heather

*Thin* Line Between Love And Hate 

Annie Lennox


----------



## bugstabber

Hold the *Line* - Toto


----------



## radiofish

*Hold* On - Yes


----------



## shaycool

*Hold* On Loosely ~ 38 Special


----------



## jerzeygurl

you really gotta *hold* on me-the beatles


----------



## heather

*Hold On Hold* Out 

by Jackson Browne


----------



## bugstabber

*Jackson* - Johnny Cash & June Carter


----------



## Farmer Dave

Mama's Pearl - *Jackson* 5


----------



## bugstabber

*Mama* Told Me (not to come) - Three Dog Night


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

California Dreamin' - The *Mama*s and the Papas


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Dream* A Little *Dream* Of Me - *Mama* Cass


----------



## radiofish

*Dream* On - Aerosmith


----------



## bugstabber

*Dream* Weaver - Gary Wright


----------



## Jaclynne

This *Dream*'s On Me - Gene Watson


----------



## Woodroe

"Dreams I'll never see" Molly Hatchet


----------



## fordson major

Like You'll *Never See* Me Again - Alicia Keys


----------



## moongirl

*Never* Too Much - Luther Vandross


----------



## shaycool

*Never* My Love ~ The Association


----------



## heather

*My Love, My * Life ................ ABBA


----------



## bugstabber

After the Flesh - *My Llife* With the Thrill Kill Cult


----------



## Farmer Dave

*After The* Gold Rush - Neil Young


----------



## radiofish

Der Kommisar - After The Fire


----------



## Farmer Dave

Great Balls Of *Fire* - Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## radiofish

There's No Smoke Without A *Fire* - Bad Company


----------



## heather

*Smoke* Signal by the Band


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Smoke* On *The* Water - Deep Purple


----------



## bugstabber

Black *Water* - Doobie Brothers


----------



## jerzeygurl

*black * magic woman-santana


----------



## radiofish

Paint It *Black* - The Rolling Stones


----------



## bugstabber

the *Black* Widow - Alice Cooper


----------



## heather

*Black Widow* Station 
by Suzanne Vega


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Black* Pearl - Checkmates


----------



## moongirl

*Pearl* Necklace - ZZ Top


----------



## fordson major

Senorita With a *Necklace* Paul Simon


----------



## heather

*Senorita* Margarita 
by Tim McGraw 

*I think I know what's coming next


----------



## shaycool

*Senorita* ~ Justin Timberlake


----------



## Farmer Dave

Forever Autumn - *Justin* Hayward


----------



## bugstabber

Sexy Back - *Justin* Timberlake


----------



## heather

*Back * Home Again 
John Denver


----------



## bugstabber

Mama, I'm coming *Home *- Ozzie Osbourne


----------



## heather

*I'm Coming Home * 

Lionel Richie


----------



## robin f

*Home* among the gum trees.....john williamson


----------



## Jaclynne

Almost *Home* - Craig Morgan


----------



## heather

From Here I Can *Almost* See The Sea 
David Gray


----------



## robin f

*I** can** see* clearly now.........jimmy cliff


----------



## Farmer Dave

Long As *I Can See* The Light - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## fordson major

Beginning To *See The Light *,Velvet Underground


----------



## Farmer Dave

From The *Beginning* - Emerson Lake And Palmer


----------



## radiofish

Fight *From The* Inside - Queen


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Mississippi *Queen* - Mountain


----------



## jerzeygurl

Little *Queen* - Heart


----------



## heather

On of my favs


*Little* Wing 
Jimi Hendrix


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Little* Old Lady from Pasadena- The Beach boys


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Little Old Lady from Pasadena* - Jan & Dean


----------



## jerzeygurl

with a *little * luck-paul mccartney


----------



## shaycool

*Little* Deuce Coupe ~ The Beach Boys


----------



## bugstabber

(You Gotta) Fight for Your Right (to Party!) - Beastie *Boys*


----------



## robin f

before* your* love.........kelly clarkson


----------



## moongirl

*Love* the One You're With - Stephen Stills


----------



## Farmer Dave

Only *Love* Can Break A Heart - Gene Pitney


----------



## fordson major

I'll Never *Break* Your *Heart *-Backstreet Boys


----------



## nana-san

Baby got *Back* -Sir Mixalot


----------



## robin f

*sir* duke......... stevie wonder


----------



## Farmer Dave

To *Sir* With Love - LuLu


----------



## radiofish

*Love* Shack - The B-52s


----------



## Farmer Dave

Sugar *Shack* - Jimmy Gilmer and The Fireballs


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Sugar* Sugar - The Archies.


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Sugar*time - McGuire Sisters


----------



## heather

*Sister's* Coming Home by Emmylou Harris


----------



## Farmer Dave

I'm *Coming Home* - Johnny Horton


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Sweet *Home * Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## robin f

if your gonna play in texas......... *alabama *


----------



## bugstabber

Luckenbach, *Texas* - Waylon Jennings


----------



## shaycool

Down In *Texas* ~ Allman Brothers


----------



## jerzeygurl

Don't let me *DOWN*- the BEATLES


----------



## radiofish

*Don't* Worry About *The* Government - *The* Talking Heads


----------



## bugstabber

Tip-Toe Thru'* the *Tulips With Me - Tiny Tim


----------



## fordson major

Watching You *With*out *Me*-Kate Bush


----------



## bugstabber

My Engine is *With You* -* Bush*


----------



## Cascade Failure

SEVERAL SPECIES OF SMALL FURRY ANIMALS GATHERED TOGETHER IN A CAVE AND GROOVING *WITH* A PICT. Pink Floyd 1969


----------



## 4nTN

Come *Together* ~The Beatles


----------



## Farmer Dave

*The* Church In *The* Wildwood - Carter Family


----------



## heather

Monday Morning *Church*
by Alan JAckson


----------



## BaronsMom

*Monday*, Monday
Mamas & The Papas


----------



## radiofish

Just Another Manic *Monday* - The Bangles


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Manic* Depression - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## heather

*Depression * Blues 
Neil Young


----------



## moongirl

Bell Bottom *Blues* - Derek and the Dominoes


----------



## Farmer Dave

Wedding *Bell Blues* - Laura Nyro


----------



## 4nTN

U.S. *Blues* ~The Grateful Dead


----------



## Farmer Dave

Quarter To Three - Gary *U.S.* Bonds


----------



## radiofish

No *Quarter* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## shaycool

Pearl Of The *Quarter* ~ Steely Dan


----------



## freeinalaska

*Pearl*s For My Lady - New Riders Of The Purple Sage


----------



## heather

Be sure you're right, and then go ahead

by* Riders* in the Sky


----------



## bugstabber

The One on the *Right* Is on the Left - Johnny Cash


----------



## moongirl

*The One* in the Middle - The Robert Cray Band


----------



## fordson major

Drop Me *In The Middle *- Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Middle* Of *The* Road - Pretenders


----------



## heather

October *Road * 
James Taylor


----------



## Farmer Dave

Take Me Home Country *Road* - Loretta Lynn


----------



## radiofish

*Road*house Blues - The Doors


----------



## Farmer Dave

Open *The Door* Richard - Jack McVea


----------



## shaycool

Lookin' Out My Back *Door* ~ Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## 4nTN

*Back * Door Man~The Doors


----------



## bugstabber

Particle* Man* - They Might Be Giants


----------



## moongirl

Blue Collar *Man* - Styx


----------



## fordson major

White *collar man*-Linda Davis -


----------



## Farmer Dave

I'm A *Man* - Yardbirds


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Man of Constant Sorrow - Soggy Bottom Boys


----------



## radiofish

Missionary *Man* - The Eurthymics


----------



## shaycool

Nowhere *Man* ~ Beatles


----------



## Farmer Dave

Little *Beatle* Boy - Angels


----------



## freeinalaska

*Little* Junkie Girl - Bobby and the Midnights


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Little Girl* I Once Knew - Beach Boys


----------



## bugstabber

When *I* Fall - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## Farmer Dave

*When I Fall* In Love - Lettermen


----------



## radiofish

*Fall*ing *In Love* Is So Hard On The Knees - Aerosmith


----------



## 4nTN

A *Hard* Rain`s A-Gonna Fall~Bob Dylan


----------



## shaycool

Easy to Be *Hard* ~ Three Dog Night


----------



## fordson major

*Hard To* Handle-The Black Crowes


----------



## celticfalcon

hard act to follow brother cain


----------



## bugstabber

Rawhide - Blues *Brother*s


----------



## radiofish

*Brothers* In Arms - Dire Straights


----------



## Farmer Dave

Back *In* Baby's *Arms* - Patsy Cline


----------



## moongirl

*Back* on My Feet Again - The *Babys*


----------



## fordson major

Knocks Me off *My Feet* Stevie Wonder


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Knock* Three Times - Tony Orlando And Dawn


----------



## bugstabber

Let the Good *Times* Rock - Europe


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Let The Good Times* Roll - Shirley & Lee


----------



## shaycool

Love Me Two *Times* ~ the Doors


----------



## bugstabber

*Time* in a Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## celticfalcon

time after time cindi laupuer{sp)


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Time* Won't Let Me - Outsiders


----------



## bugstabber

Your *Time* is Gonna Come - Led Zeppelin


----------



## radiofish

Good *Time*s Bad *Time*s - *Led Zeppelin*


----------



## fordson major

*Good* Girl Gone *Bad*-Rihanna


----------



## shaycool

*Bad* to the Bone ~ George Thorogood


----------



## bugstabber

Born *to* Be *Bad - George Thorogood*


----------



## heather

While My Guitar Gently Weeps 

*George* Harrison


----------



## BaronsMom

Give Me Love (Give Me Peace on Earth)
*
George Harrison*


----------



## bugstabber

She walks on *Me* - HOle


----------



## heather

*Peace on Earth*

u2


oops! BS beat me to it!

Love *Walks* In - van halen


----------



## bugstabber

Brown Eyed Girl - *Van* Morrison


----------



## heather

*Brown Eyed * Handsome MAn by Elvis Presley & others


----------



## moongirl

Don't It Make My* Brown* Eyes Blue - Crystal Gale


----------



## heather

CSN's

Suite 
Judy *Blue Eyes*


----------



## bugstabber

*Blue Eyes* Crying in the Rain - Willie Nelson


----------



## heather

Frank Sinatra

HAir of gold, *eyes * of *blue*


----------



## bugstabber

Sister *Gold*en *Hair* - America


----------



## heather

bugstabber said:


> Sister *Gold*en *Hair* - America


nice one! kudos -

*
SISTER* Rosetta goes before us

Alison Krauss


----------



## bugstabber

Give My Love to *Rose* - Johnny Cash


----------



## heather

*my love* is

dianna krall


----------



## bugstabber

Prove *My Love* - Violent Femmes


----------



## heather

*my love my* life
abba


----------



## bugstabber

All *My Life* - Foo Fighters


----------



## heather

most of *my life * 
bee gees


----------



## bugstabber

Welcome to the Black Parade - *My* Chemical Romance


----------



## radiofish

*My* Life - Billy Joel


----------



## bugstabber

Welcome to *My* Nightmare - Alice Cooper


----------



## radiofish

*Welcome* *To* The Machine - Pink Floyd


----------



## bugstabber

*Machine* Head - Bush


----------



## heather

born of a broken man

rage against the* machine*


----------



## bugstabber

*Born* Under a Bad Sign - Cream


----------



## fordson major

*Born Under* the Wrong* Sign*-Nazareth


----------



## 4nTN

*Born* Cross Eyed~The Greatful Dead


----------



## nana-san

*Born* in the USA- The Boss Bruce Springsteen


----------



## moongirl

*Born* to Boogie- Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## nana-san

*Boogie* Oogie Oogie-Taste of Honey



edited to correct artist name


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Sukiyaki* - Kyu Sakamoto


----------



## fordson major

*Sukiyaki* - A Taste Of Honey


----------



## nana-san

ooh ooh Farmer Dave are you challenging? I'd like to see whats next


----------



## nana-san

Thanks for the save Ford Major

Summer*of* 69 Bryan Adams


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Summer* In The City - Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## Farmer Dave

nana-san said:


> ooh ooh Farmer Dave are you challenging? I'd like to see whats next


I know, I'm Bad!


----------



## nana-san

*summer* nights- Theme from Grease


----------



## heather

*summer* side of life

Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## shaycool

*Summer*time ~ Janis Joplin


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

In The *Summertime*- Mungo Jerry (just humming that makes me smile)


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Summertime Summertime* - Jamies


----------



## radiofish

*Summertime* Blues - Blue Cheer


----------



## heather

*blue blue* sky
(I think there's 1 & 2, maybe 3?)
alan parson project


----------



## Farmer Dave

Goodbye *Blue Sky* - Pink Floyd


----------



## bugstabber

Mr. *Blue Sky* - the Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Mr Blue* - Fleetwoods


----------



## bugstabber

*Blue* Suede Shoes - Elvis Presley


----------



## Farmer Dave

Pink *Shoe* Laces - Dodie Stevens


----------



## BaronsMom

The First Cut is the Deepest - Cat *Stevens*


----------



## Farmer Dave

*First* Things *First* - *Stephen* Stills


----------



## bugstabber

*First *Noel - Willie Nelson


----------



## Kung

RivonÃ­a Trial: Mr Mandela on His Political Convictions 1964 - *Nelson *Mandela

(Hey, it's an album, and he sings on it somewhere. )


----------



## bugstabber

A Girl Like That -* Nelson*


----------



## radiofish

*A Girl Like* You - The Smithereens


----------



## heather

nobody *like you*

bread


----------



## bugstabber

Times *Like* These - Foo Fighters


----------



## heather

The Best Of *Times * 

by Styx


----------



## bugstabber

Good *Times* Bad *Times* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## nana-san

Three* Times* a Lady- Lionel Ritchie


----------



## moongirl

Too Much *Time* On My Hands - Styx


----------



## nana-san

*Time* in a bottle-Joe Croce


----------



## fordson major

Genie *in a Bottle* - Christina Aguilera


----------



## nana-san

*A* horse with no name-America


----------



## Farmer Dave

Great White *Horse* - Buck Owens


----------



## heather

fast *buck* freddy

jefferson starship


----------



## Farmer Dave

Wild Things Run *Fast* - Joni Mitchell


----------



## heather

jimi hendrix

*WILD THING*


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Wild* Horses - Rolling Stones


----------



## radiofish

*Wild Thing* - The Troggs


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Wild* World - Cat Stevens


----------



## heather

Cleopatra's *Cat * 
by blues traveller

uh-oh.....here we go into the BLUES again


----------



## moongirl

Stray *Cat* Strut - Stray *Cat*s


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Stray Cat* Blues - Rolling Stones


----------



## heather

*Stones* in the road

by Mary Chapin Carpenter


----------



## shaycool

Throwing *Stones* ~ Grateful Dead


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Heart of *Stone* - Rolling *Stones*


----------



## heather

total eclipse *of * the *heart*

I think it was Bonnie Tyler *shrug*


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

Barracuda - *Heart*


----------



## heather

barracuda - jimmy buffett


----------



## bugstabber

The Authority Song - *Jimmy* Eat World


----------



## heather

dog *eat* dog

joni mitchell


----------



## fordson major

Dirty Old Egg-Suckin' *Dog* / Johnny Cash


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Dirty* Laundry - Don Henley


----------



## nana-san

Walkin a Broken Heart-*Don* Williams


----------



## 4nTN

*Broke* Down Palace~The Grateful Dead


----------



## heather

Beat it on *down* the line 
*Grateful Dead *


----------



## Farmer Dave

I've Got A *Line* On You - Spirit


----------



## 4nTN

*I`ve Got A * Spell *On You* ~Creedence


----------



## Farmer Dave

Shine *On You* Crazy Diamond - Pink Floyd


----------



## shaycool

Stuck *On You* ~ Lionel Richie


----------



## radiofish

*Stuck* In The Middle With *You* - Stealers Wheel


----------



## heather

*wheel in the * sky

journey


----------



## bugstabber

(Ghost) Riders* in the Sky *- Johnny Cash


----------



## nana-san

Ribbons in the *sky* -Stevie Wonder


----------



## moongirl

If You Really Love Me - *Stevie Wonder*


----------



## fordson major

*If You Really Love Her*, Let Her Go - Chris De Burgh


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Let* Me *Go*, *Love*r - Peggy Lee


----------



## nana-san

*Go* - Mario


----------



## Farmer Dave

Come On Let's *Go* - Ritchie Valens


----------



## heather

* Come On, Come On * - billy idol


----------



## radiofish

*Come* As You Are - Nirvana


----------



## heather

Just *as * long *as you are * there 
lenny kravitz


----------



## Farmer Dave

*You Are There* - Michael Jackson


----------



## jerzeygurl

I Saw her standing *THERE * - the beatles


----------



## heather

* I*'m still *standing * 
elton john


----------



## bugstabber

*Standing *Outside a Broken Phone Booth With Money in My Hand - Primitive Radio Gods


----------



## radiofish

*Standing* On The *Outside* - Meatloaf


----------



## 4nTN

*Standing * on the Moon~Jerry Garcia


----------



## fordson major

*Standing *In *The* Way Of Control-The Gossip


----------



## nana-san

*Control* - Janet Jackson


----------



## moongirl

Doctor My Eyes - *Jackson* Browne


----------



## Farmer Dave

The Witch *Doctor* - David Seville


----------



## heather

*Witch*y Woman 
the eagles


----------



## radiofish

American *Woman* - *The* Guess Who


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Woman* To *Woman* - Joe Cocker


----------



## radiofish

*Woman* Oh *Woman* - Foreigner


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Woman* - John Lennon


----------



## shaycool

Pretty *Woman* ~ Van Halen


----------



## bugstabber

Whiskey Drinkin' *Woman *- Nazareth


----------



## radiofish

Gold Dust *Woman* - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## shaycool

Every Hungry *Woman* ~ Allman Brothers


----------



## bugstabber

She's Always a *Woman* to Me - Billy Joel


----------



## nana-san

*Always* and Forever-Heatwave


----------



## moongirl

*Forever* Your Girl - Paula Abdul


----------



## nana-san

Upown *Girl* -Billy Joel


----------



## shaycool

*Forever* Man ~ Eric Clapton


----------



## fordson major

*Forever* & Ever Amen - Randy Travis


----------



## nana-san

*Forever* Yours-Marvin Gaye


----------



## heather

Which Backstreet Boy is *gay * 
Weird Al


----------



## bugstabber

This *is *Where it Ends - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## heather

The *end * of innocence
don henley


----------



## bugstabber

*End *Over *End *- Foo Fighters


----------



## heather

It ain't *over* 'til it's *over * 
lenny kravitz


----------



## shaycool

'Cause we Ended as L*over*s ~ Jeff Beck


----------



## heather

It's the *end* of the world *as * *we* know it (and I feel fine) by REM


----------



## Farmer Dave

*The End Of The World* - Skeeter Davis


----------



## bugstabber

Smoke! Smoke! Smoke! (that Cigarette) - Sammy *Davis* Jr.


----------



## radiofish

*Smoke* On The Water - Deep Purple


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Deep Purple* - Nino Tempo and April Stevens


----------



## bugstabber

Pieces of *April *- Three Dog Night


----------



## shaycool

Sign Of The Gypsy Queen ~ *April* Wine


----------



## Farmer Dave

*The Gypsy* Cried - Lou Christie


----------



## nana-san

*The* Way we Were-Barbara Streisand


----------



## BaronsMom

That's *the* Way (I Like It)

KC & The Sunshine Band


----------



## bugstabber

*Sunshine* on My Shoulders - John Denver


----------



## nana-san

Wind beneath *My* Wings-Bette Midler


----------



## heather

prairie *wind* by neil young


----------



## shaycool

Blowin' In The *Wind* ~ Bob Dylan


----------



## nana-san

September- Earth, *Wind* ,and Fire


----------



## Farmer Dave

*September* Song - Sarah Vaughan


----------



## bugstabber

*Song* Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## shaycool

Same Old *Song* & Dance ~ Aerosmith


----------



## nana-san

Last *Dance* - Donna Summers


----------



## bugstabber

*Danc*ing Machine - Michael Jackson


----------



## nana-san

*Dancing* in the streets- Lionel Ritchie


----------



## bugstabber

You Make Me Feel Like *Dancing* - Leo Sayer


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Make Me You*rs - Bettye Swann


----------



## heather

*Betty* called *me* in 
gordon lightfoot


----------



## nana-san

*Me* and Mrs. Jones- Billy paul


----------



## shaycool

Mr. *Jones* ~ Counting Crows


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Mrs.* Robinson - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## nana-san

Miss being *Mrs.* -Loretta Lynn


*Farmer Dave* -You're giving me a run for my money!! Stop posting after me


----------



## Farmer Dave

Little *Miss* Strange - Jimi Hendrix

*Farmer Dave* -You're giving me a run for my money!! Stop posting after me

I'm not...I'm posting before you!


----------



## radiofish

*Little Miss* Can't Be Wrong - Spin Doctors


----------



## bugstabber

*Little Miss *Dangerous - Ted Nugent


----------



## Farmer Dave

Livin' *Dangerous*ly - McGuire Sisters


----------



## bugstabber

*Dangerous* - Roxette


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Danger* Heartbreak Ahead - Jaye P. Morgan


----------



## nana-san

*Heartbreak * Hotel-Elvis Presley


----------



## radiofish

Bringin' On The *Heartbreak* - Def Leppard


----------



## moongirl

Dancing *on the *Ceiling - Lionel Richie


----------



## nana-san

*Dancing* in the moonlight- Van Morrison


----------



## shaycool

*Dancing* Fool ~ Frank Zappa


----------



## fordson major

*dancing* queen. ABBA


----------



## 4nTN

Killer *Queen* ~Queen


----------



## bugstabber

Goodbye - Gravity *Kill*s


----------



## heather

*gravity*
by alison krauss


----------



## radiofish

I get Wild/ Wild *Gravity* - Talking Heads


----------



## bugstabber

Never Been Any Reason - *Head* East


----------



## BaronsMom

*Head*strong - Trapt


----------



## shaycool

Can't Get It Out of My *Head* ~ Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## bugstabber

*Head*long - Queen


----------



## Farmer Dave

Here Comes The Judge - Shorty *Long*


----------



## shaycool

*Long* Tall Sally ~ Little Richard


----------



## heather

like a *tall * thin girl
by jethro tull


----------



## bugstabber

The Boys are Back in Town - *Thin* Lizzy


----------



## shaycool

Long *Tall* Glasses ~ Leo Sayer


----------



## heather

another *town*, another train
abba


----------



## bugstabber

Runaway *Train* - Soul Asylum


----------



## nana-san

Midnight *Train* to Georgia-Gladys Knight and the Pips


----------



## bugstabber

In the *Midnight* Hour - Wilson Pickett


----------



## heather

*the * eleventh *hour* by jars of clay


----------



## radiofish

*The Eleven* - The Grateful Dead


----------



## moongirl

*Dead* Puppies (Aren't Much Fun)- Ogden Edsl Wahalia Blues Ensemble Mondo Bizzario Band


----------



## fordson major

Nothing Really Matters - Sick *Puppies*


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Sick* And Tired - Fats Domino


----------



## nana-san

Just you *And* I~Crystal Gayle & Eddie Rabbit


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Crystal* Blue Persuasion - Tommy James and the Shondells


----------



## nana-san

(Don't it) Make my brown eyes *blue* ~Crystal Gayle


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Brown Eye*d Girl - Van Morrison and Them


----------



## nana-san

Used to be my *Girl* ~ Brian McKnight


----------



## Farmer Dave

*My Girl* - Temptations


----------



## Farmer Dave

*My Girl* - Temptations


----------



## Farmer Dave

*My Girl* - Temptations


----------



## moongirl

Why Do *Girl*s Love Horses - Adam and the Ants


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Why Do* Fools Fall In *Love* - Frankie Lymon and the Teenagers


----------



## heather

I hope that I *do*n't *fall in love * with you 
by 10,000 maniacs


----------



## Farmer Dave

*You* Won't Find Better Than Me - New *Hope*


----------



## radiofish

*Better* Off Dead - Randy Newman


----------



## Farmer Dave

You *Better* Run - Pat Benetar


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Let Him Run Wild - Beach Boys


----------



## heather

*let* it *run*
ELO


----------



## Farmer Dave

Quick Joey Small (*Run* Joey *Run*) - Kasenetz Katz Singing Orchestral Circus


----------



## heather

*Quick* is the beat of my heart 
by Styx


----------



## shaycool

A *Quick* One, While He's Away ~ The Who


----------



## bugstabber

*The One* - White Zombie


----------



## shaycool

*One* ~ U2


----------



## bugstabber

*One *Tin Soldier - Joni Mitchell


----------



## heather

*tin soldier* by uriah heep


----------



## bugstabber

*Tin* Man - America


----------



## nana-san

Better *Man* -Pearl Jam


----------



## bugstabber

I'm Your Man - Enrique Iglesias


----------



## shaycool

I'm a *Man* ~ Spencer Davis Group


----------



## radiofish

Piano *Man* - Billy Joel


----------



## bugstabber

Simple Kind of Man - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## shaycool

Missionary *Man* ~ Eurythmics


----------



## nana-san

*Man* in the Mirror- Michael Jackson


----------



## BaronsMom

Rubberband *Man* - The Spinners


----------



## nana-san

Stand by your *Man* -Tammy Wynette


----------



## radiofish

*Man* In The Box - Alice In Chains


----------



## nana-san

Soul *Man* - Blues Brother


----------



## moongirl

Dangerous *Man* - Trace Adkins


----------



## nana-san

Candy *Man* -Sammy Davis Jr.


----------



## Farmer Dave

Penny *Candy* - Jim Reeves


----------



## nana-san

*Candy* girl-New Edition


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Candy Girl* - Four Seasons


----------



## nana-san

:grump: GRRRR


----------



## nana-san

*Girl* next door-Saving Jane


----------



## fordson major

Brown Eyed* Girl* - Van Morrison


----------



## Farmer Dave

With A *Girl* Like You - Troggs


----------



## fordson major

Waiting for *girl like you*-Foreigner -


----------



## BaronsMom

Cold as Ice - *Foreigner*


----------



## Farmer Dave

Fire and *Ice* - Pat Benetar


----------



## fordson major

Fight *Fire* with *Fire*- Metallica


----------



## Farmer Dave

Kung Fu *Fight*ing - Carl Douglas


----------



## radiofish

Street *Fighting* Man - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Farmer Dave

South *Street* - Orlons


----------



## heather

*south*land in the springtime
by indigo girls


----------



## Farmer Dave

Ballad of *Spring* Hill - Peter Paul & Mary


----------



## shaycool

Celtic *Spring* ~ Van Morrison


----------



## moongirl

Chevy *Van* - Sammy Johns


----------



## heather

*Van * Diemen's land by u2


----------



## shaycool

Runnin' With The Devil ~ *Van* Halen


----------



## bugstabber

*Devil* Went Down to Georgia - Charlie Daniel's Band


----------



## heather

Someone *to* lay *down * beside me 
linda ronstadt


----------



## shaycool

*Down* On Me ~ Janis Joplin


----------



## heather

let it shine *on me* by nanci griffith


----------



## bugstabber

Rain Down* on Me* - Kane


----------



## heather

purple* rain*
by prince


----------



## moongirl

Kiss Me In The *Rain* - Barbra Streisand


----------



## nana-san

Call *Me* -Blondie


----------



## fordson major

*Call Me* Irresponsible -Michael Buble'


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Call Me* The Breeze - J J Cale


----------



## nana-san

Call on *ME* -Janet Jackson


----------



## Farmer Dave

Down *On Me* - Janis Joplin


----------



## nana-san

*Down* by the river- Morgan Heritage


----------



## Farmer Dave

Sitting *By The River*side - Kinks


----------



## nana-san

*Sitting* on a dock by the Bay- Otis Redding


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Sitting On* Top Of *The* World - John Mayall And The Bluesbreakers


----------



## nana-san

We are the *World* - Michael Jackson & friends


----------



## heather

*The* laughing *world * 
ever clear


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Laughing* - Guess Who


----------



## heather

you better you bet
by the *who*


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Who* Put the Bomp - Barry Mann


----------



## shaycool

*Who* Dat ? ~ JT Money


----------



## heather

*money money*
by the grateful dead


----------



## shaycool

Two Tickets To Paradise ~ Eddie *Money*


----------



## bugstabber

*Ticket* to Ride - Beatles


----------



## shaycool

*Ticket* To Heaven ~ Dire Straits


----------



## radiofish

*Heaven* Tonight - Cheap Trick


----------



## moongirl

My *Heaven* - Trace Adkins


----------



## nana-san

*MY* Humps-Black eye peas


----------



## fordson major

Welcome To The* Black* Parade -*My* Chemical Romance


----------



## Farmer Dave

Am I Going Insane - *Black* Sabbath


----------



## bugstabber

*Black* Hole Sun - Soundgarden


----------



## Farmer Dave

I Don't Care If The *Sun* Don't Shine - Patti Page


----------



## nana-san

*Don't* worry be happy-Bobby McFerrin


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Happy Happy* Birthday Baby - Tune Weavers


----------



## heather

the un*birthday* song
alice in wonderland


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Alice In Wonderland* - Neil Sedaka


----------



## fordson major

Your Body Is A *Wonderland* - John Mayer


----------



## radiofish

*Is* It My *Body* - Alice Cooper


----------



## Farmer Dave

*My* Sharona - Knack


----------



## heather

Black is the color of *my* true love's hair - Sinead O'connor


----------



## shaycool

Blue On *Black* ~ Kenny Wayne Shepherd


----------



## heather

bright *blue* rose by mary *black*


----------



## shaycool

*Black* Velvet ~ Alannah Myles


----------



## heather

the *black* angel's death song by the *velvet* underground


----------



## shaycool

*Black* Dog ~ Led Zeppelin


----------



## bugstabber

Hair of the *Dog* - Nazareth


----------



## heather

i am not my *hair* by india arie


----------



## bugstabber

*Not* the Doctor - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Lynne

*Doctor * To My Disease - Jethro Tull


----------



## radiofish

*Doctor My* Eyes - Jackson Browne


----------



## moongirl

Nasty - Janet *Jackson*


----------



## fordson major

* Nasty* Habits -Oingo Boingo


----------



## shaycool

*Nasty* Dogs And Funky Kings ~ ZZ Top


----------



## nana-san

Who Let the *Dogs* Out-Baha Men


----------



## Farmer Dave

Diamond *Dogs* - David Bowie


----------



## shaycool

*Dogs* In The Midwinter ~ Jethro Tull


----------



## fordson major

If *Dogs* Run Free-Bob Dylan


----------



## radiofish

The *Dogs* Of War - Pink Floyd


----------



## Farmer Dave

She Drives Me Out *Of* My Mind - Swingin' Medallions


----------



## bugstabber

*She Drives Me* Crazy - Fine Young Cannibals


----------



## Lynne

*Crazy* Little Thing Called Love - Queen


----------



## shaycool

*Crazy* on You ~ Heart


----------



## bugstabber

Crazy - Willie Nelson


----------



## Jaclynne

I Go *Crazy* - Queen


----------



## Farmer Dave

Lazy, Hazy, *Crazy* Days Of Summer - Nat King Cole


----------



## bugstabber

*Summer* Breeze - Seals & Crofts


----------



## Lynne

Call me The *Breeze* - Skynyrd


----------



## bugstabber

*Call Me* - Blondie


----------



## radiofish

*Call* Of The Wild - Black Sabbath


----------



## moongirl

Back in *Black* - AC/DC


----------



## fordson major

The Boys Are *Back In* Town - Thin Lizzy


----------



## 4nTN

My Little *Town* ~Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## shaycool

Darkness On The Edge Of *Town* ~ Bruce Springsteen


----------



## bugstabber

Living *on the Edge* - Aerosmith


----------



## shaycool

*Edge* Of Seventeen ~ Stevie Nicks


----------



## radiofish

*Seventeen* - Foreigner


----------



## shaycool

Too Young At *Seventeen* ~ Celine Dion


----------



## radiofish

*Too Young* To Fall In Love - Motley Crue


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Fall In Love* With Me - Earth, Wind & Fire


----------



## shaycool

Canât Help *Fall*ing *In Love* ~ Elvis Presley


----------



## bugstabber

When I *Fall* - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Fall*ing - Roy Orbison


----------



## bugstabber

*Fall* Awake - Stuart Davis


----------



## moongirl

Next Time I *Fall* - Peter Cetera and Amy Grant


----------



## bugstabber

*Fall*ing in Love - Aerosmith


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Love* Grows (Where My Rosemary Goes) - Edison Lighthouse


----------



## bugstabber

An Old Fashioned* Love *Song - Three Dog Night


----------



## radiofish

*Love* Me Two Times - The Doors


----------



## moongirl

*Door* - Keb Mo


----------



## nana-san

Knocking on Heaven's *Door* -Gun's and Roses


----------



## shaycool

Lookin' Out My Back *Door* ~ Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## fordson major

*Lookin' out *for #1-Twisted Sister


----------



## BaronsMom

The *Twist* - Chubby Checker


----------



## heather

rain *check* by ani defranco


----------



## BaronsMom

Chocolate *Rain* - Tay Zonday


----------



## fordson major

* Chocolate *Factory-R. Kelly


----------



## bugstabber

Since U Been Gone - *Kelly* Clarkson


----------



## shaycool

If Ned *Kelly* Was King ~ Midnight Oil


----------



## 4nTN

In The *Midnight* Hour~Wilson Pickett


----------



## radiofish

Beds Are Burning - *Midnight* Oil


----------



## Lynne

Who's *Bed* Have Your Boots Been Under - Shania Twain


----------



## shaycool

*Bed* Of Roses ~ Bon Jovi


----------



## Farmer Dave

Paper *Roses* - Anita Bryant


----------



## bugstabber

Give My Love to *Rose* - Johnny Cash


----------



## shaycool

Yankee *Rose* ~ David Lee Roth


----------



## Farmer Dave

Honeysuckle *Rose* - Fats Waller


----------



## bugstabber

Black *Rose* - Willie Nelson


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Black* Coffee - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## radiofish

*Black* Sabbath - *Black* Sabbath


----------



## heather

back in *black*
ac/dc

(sorry, I just had to)


----------



## bugstabber

FAde to* Black *- Metallica


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Black* Maria - Todd Rundgren


----------



## bugstabber

*Black *Dog - Led ZEppelin


----------



## heather

chili *dog*
james taylor


----------



## bugstabber

Get On Top - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## radiofish

Jump *On* It - Montrose


----------



## nana-san

*Jump * around-House of Pain


----------



## moongirl

*Jump* - Van Halen


----------



## fordson major

* Jump *Shout Boogie -Barry Manilow


----------



## Farmer Dave

Rock-a-Beatin' *Boogie* - Bill Haley & The Comets


----------



## nana-san

*A* House is not a Home-Luther Vandross


----------



## Farmer Dave

Talent *Is* An Asset - Sparks


----------



## radiofish

The Radio *Is* Broken - Frank Zappa


----------



## Farmer Dave

Turn Your *Radio* On - Roy Acuff


----------



## shaycool

*Radio Radio* ~ Elvis Costello


----------



## bugstabber

*Radio *Ga Ga - Queen


----------



## heather

listen to the *radio* by nanci griffith


----------



## bugstabber

Video Killed the *Radio* Star - The Buggles


----------



## shaycool

Devil's *Radio* ~ George Harrison


----------



## bugstabber

Turn on the *RAdio* - Tommy Page


----------



## radiofish

*Radio* Kaos - Roge rWaters


----------



## moongirl

On The *Radio* - Donna Summer


----------



## fordson major

Pirate *Radio*-JOHN HIATT


----------



## nana-san

I can't live without my *Radio* LL Cool J


----------



## radiofish

*Radio* Stars - Kraftwerk


----------



## Farmer Dave

Shotgun - Jr Walker and The All *Stars*


----------



## heather

i *walk the* line -
johnny cash


----------



## Farmer Dave

One Toke Over *The Line* - Brewer And Shipley


----------



## heather

*one* sure honest *line * by *the* nitty gritty dirt band


----------



## shaycool

Draw The *Line* ~ Aerosmith


----------



## radiofish

*Line* Up - *Aerosmith*


----------



## bugstabber

Whats *Up* - 4 Non Blondes


----------



## moongirl

*Up* on the Roof - James Taylor


----------



## fordson major

Tootin' Through The Roof-DUKE ELLINGTON


----------



## Farmer Dave

Walk Right In - *Roof*top Singers


----------



## radiofish

*Walk* This Way - Aerosmith


----------



## Farmer Dave

Rocky Mountain *Way* - Joe Walsh


----------



## heather

our mother the *mountain* by townes van zandt


----------



## Farmer Dave

Long Red - *Mountain*


----------



## moongirl

Holding Back the Years - Simply *Red*


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Holding* On To Nothin' - Ernest Tubb and Loretta Lynn


----------



## radiofish

Prelude / *Nothin' To* Hide - Spirit


----------



## shaycool

All Or *Nothin'* At All ~ Bruce Springsteen


----------



## bugstabber

You Ain't Seen *Nothin' *Yet - Bachman Turner Overdrive


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Ain't Nothin*g Like The Real Thing - Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell


----------



## moongirl

*Ain't* No Mountain High Enough - Diana Ross and the Supremes


----------



## bugstabber

*Ain't No*body's Business - Billie Holiday


----------



## 4nTN

Tommy`s *Holiday* Camp~The Who


----------



## fordson major

*Tommy's* Down Home -Tesla


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Down Home* Again - Humble Pie


----------



## radiofish

Sweet *Home* Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## shaycool

Leave My Blues At *Home* ~ Allman Brothers


----------



## bugstabber

Take Me *Home *Country Road - John Denver


----------



## shaycool

I Wanna Drive You *Home* ~ ZZ Top


----------



## radiofish

*Home* - Sheryl Crow


----------



## bugstabber

MaMa I'm coming *Home* - Ozzie Osbourne


----------



## fordson major

* I'm Coming *Back Home to Stay-BUCK OWENS


----------



## Lynne

*Back* In The Saddle -Aerosmith.


----------



## moongirl

*Back in the * USSR - The Beatles


----------



## fordson major

*Back In The* Day-Megadeth


----------



## Rascal

Back in Black AC/DC


----------



## Farmer Dave

My *Back* Pages - Byrds


----------



## BaronsMom

*My* Cherie Amour - Stevie Wonder

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KP3aXv_RioE[/ame]


----------



## Farmer Dave

I *Wonder* Why - Dion And The Belmonts


----------



## BaronsMom

*Wonder* Boy - Tenacious D

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F85sWIybFk0[/ame]


----------



## Farmer Dave

White *Boy*s - Hair Soundtrack


----------



## BaronsMom

*Hair* - Cowsills

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOU5aaDxVsU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## shaycool

Sister Golden *Hair* ~ America


----------



## bugstabber

We're Not Gonna Take It - Twisted *Sister*


----------



## heather

little *sister* by cheap trick


----------



## shaycool

*Little Sister* ~ Elvis Presley


----------



## radiofish

Sweet *Little Sister* - Bad Company


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Sweet* Is The Melody - Iris DeMent


----------



## shaycool

*Sweet* Emotion ~ Aerosmith


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Emotion* In Motion - Ric Ocasek


----------



## BaronsMom

Time *in* a Bottle - Jim Croce

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILf-54Smv9M[/ame]


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Time* Of The Season - Zombies


----------



## radiofish

Your *Time* Is Gonna Come - Led Zeppelin


----------



## moongirl

Jungle Love - Morris Day and the *Time*


----------



## Farmer Dave

Lookin' For A *Love* - J. Geils Band


----------



## radiofish

*Love* Stinks - *J. Geils Band*


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Band* Of Gold - Freda Payne


----------



## 4nTN

The *Gold*en Road~The Grateful Dead


----------



## sammyd

Copperhead *road*-Steve Earle


----------



## Rascal

On the *Road* again- Willie Nelson


----------



## nana-san

End of the *Road* Boyz 2 Men


----------



## moongirl

The Long and Winding *Road* - The Beatles


----------



## fordson major

Everyday Is A *Winding Road* - Sheryl Crow


----------



## shaycool

Brothers Of The *Road* ~ Allman brothers


----------



## BaronsMom

*Road * to Alaska - Bee Gees


(Song - [ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=0CDkP_8krq4[/ame])


----------



## shaycool

Yellow Brick *Road* ~ Elton john


----------



## BaronsMom

*Yellow* Bird - The Mills Brothers

(Song - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBbgZauYL1Q[/ame])


----------



## Rascal

Tie A [/B]Yellow* Ribbon- Tony Orlando & Dawn*


----------



## radiofish

Don't Eat The *Yellow* Snow - Frank Zappa


----------



## Rascal

*Yellow* Submarine-The Beatles


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Yellow* River - Christie


----------



## shaycool

Mellow *Yellow* ~ Donovan


----------



## fordson major

Call Me* Mellow* - Tears For Fears


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Call Me* - Blondie


----------



## bugstabber

*Call Me* the Breeze - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## radiofish

*Call* Of *The* Wild - Deep Purple


----------



## bugstabber

*Wild* Thing - the Troggs


----------



## moongirl

*Wild* Horses - The Rolling Stones


----------



## nana-san

*wild* soul-Changmin


----------



## fordson major

Heart and *Soul*- T'pau


----------



## nana-san

Heart to *Heart* - Chris Brown


----------



## fordson major

Kickstart My *Heart *-Motley Crue


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Heart*less - Heart


----------



## nana-san

*Heart* ,Mind and Soul-Tohoshinki


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Heart And Soul* - Jan and Dean


----------



## radiofish

*Soul* Man - The Blues Brothers


----------



## shaycool

Body and *Soul* ~ Diana Krall


----------



## bugstabber

If I Said You Had a Beautiful *Body* - Bellamy Brothers


----------



## jerzeygurl

*I* care- tom t hall


----------



## radiofish

*I* Know What Boys Like - The Waitresses


----------



## moongirl

*I* Want to *Know What* Love Is - Foreigner


----------



## nana-san

Endless *LOVE* ~ Diana Ross & Lionel Ritchie


----------



## fordson major

*Endless *Stream Of Tears - Dolly Parton


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Endless* Days - Kinks


----------



## jerzeygurl

Hard *days* night- beatles


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Wasted *Days * and Wasted *Night*s - Freddie Fender


----------



## fordson major

Elegantly *Wasted*-Inxs


----------



## Rascal

*Wasted* - Def Leppard


----------



## jerzeygurl

Too late for love- *def leppard*


----------



## bugstabber

It's *Late* - Queen


----------



## radiofish

Talk To Ya' *Late*r - The Tubes


----------



## bugstabber

*Tube* Steak Boogie - ZZ Top


----------



## nana-san

*BOOGIE* Wonderland ~Earth, Wind and Fire


----------



## Rascal

*Boogie* Woogie Bugle Boy - Andrew sisters


----------



## nana-san

The *BOY * is mine~ Monica & Brandy


----------



## Rascal

*Brandy*(you're a fine girl) - Looking Glass


----------



## moongirl

Heart of *Glass* - Blondie


----------



## fordson major

Ain't No Love In The *Heart Of* The City - Whitesnake


----------



## Rascal

*Heart* & Soul - Huey Lewis


----------



## Farmer Dave

Count Me In - Gary *Lewis* and The Playboys


----------



## bugstabber

Call *Me* - Blondie


----------



## radiofish

*Call Me* The Breeze - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## moongirl

You and *Me* - Alice Cooper


----------



## fordson major

I Love The Way* You* Love *Me * / John Michael Montgomery


----------



## Rockytopsis

*The *M.T.A. / The Kingston Trio


----------



## nana-san

Y*M*C A~ Village People


----------



## fordson major

Back in the *Village *- Iron Maiden


----------



## harrisjnet

Cherokee *Maiden* - Merle Haggard


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Cherokee* Morning Song - The Band


----------



## radiofish

The Immigrant *Song* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## moongirl

Your *Song* - Elton John


----------



## Farmer Dave

The *Song* Remains The Same - Led Zeppelin


----------



## bugstabber

*Same *Old *Song* and Dance - Aerosmith


----------



## radiofish

*Song* 2 - Blur


----------



## moongirl

Our *Song* - Taylor Swift


----------



## fordson major

Peace In *Our *Time ,Eddie Money


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Peace* Train - Cat Stevens


----------



## heather

stray* cat* blues by the stones


----------



## Farmer Dave

Different Drum - *Stone* Poneys


----------



## bugstabber

Creep - *Stone *Temple Pilots


----------



## shaycool

Like A Rolling *Stone* ~ Bob Dylan


----------



## Farmer Dave

Things I'd *Like* To Say - New Colony Six


----------



## freeinalaska

*New* Potato Caboose - Grateful Dead


----------



## Farmer Dave

Winchester Cathedral - *New* Vaudeville Band


----------



## bugstabber

*New* Pollution - Beck


----------



## Farmer Dave

*New* York Mining Disaster 1941 - Bee Gees


----------



## radiofish

Blue Monday - *New* Order


----------



## moongirl

*Blue* Morning, *Blue* Day - Foreigner


----------



## Rascal

Burning for You *Blue* Oyster Cult


----------



## nana-san

*You* light up my life~Debbie Boone


----------



## Rascal

*You* Could be Mine - Guns & Roses


----------



## nana-san

*You* and your hand~Pink


----------



## Rascal

Without *You* - Motley Crue


----------



## nana-san

*Without* Me~Enimen


----------



## Rascal

Jesus Doesn't Want *Me* for a Sunbeam - Nirvana


----------



## fordson major

Venus You're* A Sunbeam *-Ben Christopher


----------



## radiofish

*You're* My Best Friend - Queen


----------



## Farmer Dave

This Is *My* Story - Mickey and Sylvia


----------



## bugstabber

*This is* Where it Ends - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## Farmer Dave

Moments Like *This* - Trendells


----------



## bugstabber

*This* Magic *Moment *- Jay and the Americans


----------



## Farmer Dave

Lonesome Vice *Magic* Harvest - Alexandre Geindre


----------



## bugstabber

Long Gone *Lonesome* Blues - Hank Williams Sr.


----------



## sage_morgan

I'm so Lonesome I Could Cry - Hank Williams


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Lonesome* Town - Johnny Crawford


----------



## radiofish

Darkness On The Edge Of *Town* - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## moongirl

My *Town* - Montgomery Gentry


----------



## nana-san

You're *My* Miracle~DBSK


----------



## fordson major

You canât manufacture a *miracle *- Robbie Williams


----------



## Farmer Dave

*A* Walking *Miracle* - Essex


----------



## fordson major

*Walking *In Memphis - Marc Cohn


----------



## BaronsMom

*Walking in *the Air (from The Snowman) sung by Kenny Loggins


----------



## Rascal

*Walking* on Sunshine - Katrina & the Waves


----------



## Farmer Dave

Country *Sunshine* - Dottie West


----------



## Rascal

You are my *Sunshine* - Jimmie Davis & Charles Mitchell


----------



## Farmer Dave

*You Are* The *Sunshine* Of My Life - Stevie Wonder


----------



## fordson major

There's a Thug in *my Life* - Rihanna


----------



## radiofish

*My Life* - Billy Joel


----------



## moongirl

*Billy* Don't Be A Hero -- Bo Donaldson and the Heywoods


----------



## nana-san

*Billy* Jean~ Michael Jackson


----------



## fordson major

Blue *Jean *- David Bowie


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Jean* - Oliver


----------



## radiofish

Blue *Jean* Blues - ZZ Top


----------



## Rockytopsis

Forever In *Blue* Jeans / Neil Diamond


----------



## fordson major

Who wants to live *forever* -Queen


----------



## Farmer Dave

Today Tomorrow *Forever* - Patsy Cline


----------



## radiofish

*Tomorrow* Never Dies - Sheryl Crow


----------



## Lynne

*Never* Ending Song Of Love - Patty Loveless


----------



## moongirl

*Love* Will Keep Us Together - Captain and Tenille


----------



## fordson major

We'll Be *Together *- sting


----------



## Farmer Dave

Happy *Together* - Turtles


----------



## Rascal

Come *Together* - The Beatles


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Together Again - Buck Owens


----------



## BaronsMom

Never *Again *- Kelly Clarkson


----------



## bugstabber

Alone *Again*, Naturally - Gilbert O'Sullivan


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Alone* - Shepherd Sisters


----------



## radiofish

*Alone* - Heart


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Heart*less - *Heart*


----------



## bugstabber

*Heart* of Glass - Blondie


----------



## fordson major

Don't forget me when I'm gone-* Glass* Tiger


----------



## Farmer Dave

Brandy (Youre A Fine Girl ) - Looking *Glass*


----------



## 4nTN

*Lookin`* Out My Back Door~Creedence


----------



## jerzeygurl

*back* in black-ac dc


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Black is Black - Los Bravos


----------



## jerzeygurl

*back* in the saddle-aerosmith


----------



## Farmer Dave

Talk *Back* Trembling Lips - Johnny Tillotson


----------



## jerzeygurl

get *Back*- The Beatles


----------



## radiofish

*Back* In The U.S.S.R. - *The Beatles*


----------



## Farmer Dave

Can You Take Me *Back* - *Beatles*


----------



## jerzeygurl

Love *ME *do-*the beatles*


----------



## fordson major

Will You Still *Love Me* Tomorrow-Amy Winehouse


----------



## Farmer Dave

PS I *Love You* - Beatles


----------



## fordson major

*"P.S.* (I'm Still Not Over You)"RIHANNA


----------



## radiofish

*Still* Can't Get *Over You* - Take That


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Over You* - Freddie and The Dreamers


----------



## jerzeygurl

Somewhere *Over* the Rainbow-Judy Garland


----------



## bugstabber

No*where* Man - Beatles


----------



## BaronsMom

*Where* the Boys Are - Connie Francis


----------



## moongirl

I Know What *Boys* Like - The Waitresses


----------



## fordson major

Your Mother Should *Know*-The Beatles


----------



## bugstabber

You Oughtta *Know* - Alannis Morrissette


----------



## radiofish

*Know* Me - POD


----------



## jerzeygurl

call *ME*-blondie


----------



## Farmer Dave

He *Call*ed *Me* Baby - Patsy Cline


----------



## bugstabber

*Baby* Please Don't Go - Ted Nugent


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Baby Don't Go* - Sonny & Cher


----------



## radiofish

*Don't* Worry About The Government - Talking Heads


----------



## Rascal

*Don't*You Worry 'bout a Thing - Stevie Wonder


----------



## moongirl

Romeo's Tune - *Steve* Forbert


----------



## fordson major

In *Tune *With You-niel young


----------



## bugstabber

Stuck *in* the Middle *With You *- Steelers Wheel


----------



## BaronsMom

*The Middle* - Jimmy Eat World


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Middle* Of *The* Road - Pretenders


----------



## bugstabber

Tarkio *Road* - Brewer and Shipley


----------



## BaronsMom

Beast *and* the Harlot - Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## fordson major

Charlotte *the Harlot *- Iron Maiden


----------



## bugstabber

In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida - *Iron* Butterfly


----------



## fordson major

She's A *Butterfly* Â» Martina McBride.


----------



## BaronsMom

*She's a* Lady - Tom Jones


----------



## radiofish

*She's A* Beauty - The Tubes


----------



## Farmer Dave

*She* Belongs To Me - Ricky Nelson


----------



## BaronsMom

Killing *Me* Softly - Roberta Flack


----------



## moongirl

My Baby Left *Me* - Stray Cats


----------



## fordson major

* My Baby *Does Me-QueensrÃ¿che


----------



## Farmer Dave

Here Comes *My Baby* - Tremeloes


----------



## radiofish

*My Baby*' Gone - Pogues


----------



## Farmer Dave

There Goes *My Baby* - Marvin Gaye


----------



## Rascal

*My Baby* Left Me - 10 Years After


----------



## Farmer Dave

Harden *My* Heart - Quarterflash


----------



## moongirl

Don't Go Breaking *My Heart* - Elton John and Kiki Dee


----------



## Rascal

Stop Dragging *My Heart* Around - Stevie Nicks & Tom Petty


----------



## Farmer Dave

Kind Of A *Drag* - Buckinghams


----------



## radiofish

A *Kind Of A* Hush - Hermans Hermits


----------



## Rascal

*Some Kind Of* Wonderful - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## fordson major

*Some Kind Of *Monster - Metallica


----------



## radiofish

*Monster* - Steppenwolf


----------



## Lynne

*Monster* Mash - Bobby Pickett


----------



## bugstabber

*Monster* (aka What's that Coming Over the Hill) - the Automatic


----------



## moongirl

I'm *Coming* Out - Diana Ross


----------



## fordson major

Tonight *I'm Coming* Through (The Border)-DOOBIE BROTHERS


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Tonight* You Belong To Me - Patience & Prudence


----------



## Rockytopsis

The Lion Sleeps *Tonight*-------The Tokens


----------



## Farmer Dave

Let Me Take You Home *Tonight* - Boston


----------



## radiofish

*Tonight* It's You - Cheap Trick


----------



## bugstabber

Wonderful *Tonight* - Eric Clapton


----------



## moongirl

Some Kind of *Wonderful* - Buddy Guy


----------



## fordson major

*Some Kind Of *Trouble-Tanya Tucker


----------



## Rockytopsis

There's a *Kind of *Hush----------Herman's Hermits


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Hush* - Deep Purple


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Hush Hush Sweet Charlotte - Patti Page


----------



## radiofish

Ballroom Blitz - *Sweet*


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Sweet* Is The Melody - Iris DeMent


----------



## shaycool

*Sweet* Child O' Mine ~ Guns N' Roses


----------



## bugstabber

Burn - Sister Machine *Gun*


----------



## BaronsMom

*Sister* Christian - Night Ranger


----------



## bugstabber

Sister - The Nixons


----------



## radiofish

Elvis Is Everywhere - Mojo *Nixon*


----------



## Farmer Dave

Sit Down I Think I Love You - *Mojo* Men


----------



## bugstabber

Driver *Down* - Trent Reznor


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Down* The Road - Lonnie Donegan


----------



## bugstabber

The *Down*ward Spiral - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## arabian knight

Tie Me Kangaroo *Down* Sport - Rolf Harris


----------



## bugstabber

Get *Down *Make Love - Queen


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Down* In The Boondocks - Billy Joe Royal


----------



## fordson major

Cledus Went *Down* To Florida-Cledus T. Judd


----------



## Rascal

Lay It *Down* - Ratt


----------



## Rockytopsis

*Lay* Lady Lay ---- Bob Dylan


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Lay* Down (Candles In The Rain) - Melanie


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Down by the River - Neil Young


----------



## Rascal

Take Me to The *River* - Talking heads


----------



## Farmer Dave

*River* Deep, Mountain High - Ike & Tina Turner


----------



## radiofish

Nutbush City Limits - *Ike & Tina Turner*


----------



## Farmer Dave

Summer In The *City* - Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## bugstabber

*Summer* Breeze - Seals & Crofts


----------



## radiofish

They Call Me The *Breeze* - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Lynne

*Call Me* - Blondie


----------



## moongirl

Don't Ask *Me* No Questions - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## fordson major

* Don't Ask* For The Water-RYAN ADAMS


----------



## Farmer Dave

Cool *Water* - Hank Snow


----------



## radiofish

Bridge Over Troubled *Water*s - Simon And Garfunkel


----------



## Farmer Dave

Day In And Day Out - *Waters*


----------



## bugstabber

Lonely *Day*s - Bee Gees


----------



## radiofish

*Lonely* Is The Night - Billy Squire


----------



## bugstabber

*Lonely *Street - Willie Nelson


----------



## Farmer Dave

Only The *Lonely* - Roy Orbison


----------



## moongirl

Crying - *Roy Orbison*


----------



## bugstabber

Big Girls Don't *Cry* - Fergie


----------



## fordson major

* Big Girl *(You Are Beautiful)-Mika


----------



## Farmer Dave

I Just Wanna Be A *Big Girl* - Carole Coby


----------



## BaronsMom

More Than *A* Feeling- Boston


----------



## Farmer Dave

That Same Old *Feeling* - Fortunes


----------



## shaycool

*Feeling* Alright ~ Joe Cocker


----------



## bugstabber

*Feeling*s - Offspring


----------



## fordson major

Pretty Fly (For A White Guy) - *Offspring*


----------



## radiofish

*Pretty Fly* (*For A* Rabbi) - Weird Al Yankovich


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Pretty* Ballerina - Left Banke


----------



## radiofish

Hey *Pretty* - Poe


----------



## fordson major

*Hey Pretty* Girl- Bodeans


----------



## moongirl

Ultimately Fine - *Bodeans*


----------



## Farmer Dave

He's So *Fine* - Chiffons


----------



## radiofish

*So* What'cha Want - Beastie Boys


----------



## Farmer Dave

Flashdance-*What* A Feeling - Irena Cara


----------



## bugstabber

Tell Me *What* You Want - the Pipettes


----------



## radiofish

*Want You* Baby - *The* Plasmatics


----------



## moongirl

*Baby* I'm A *Want You* - Bread


----------



## fordson major

Signed, Sealed, Delivered *Iâm* Yours - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Sealed* With A Kiss - Bobby Vinton


----------



## fordson major

It Started *With A Kiss*-Hot Chocolate


----------



## Farmer Dave

I *Started A* Joke - BeeGees


----------



## radiofish

When It *Started* - The Strokes


----------



## moongirl

*When* the Night Comes - Joe Cocker


----------



## fordson major

Here *Comes The Night *-Van Morrison


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Night*s In White Satin - Moody Blues


----------



## fordson major

*Satin *Sheets - Martina McBride


----------



## Farmer Dave

Between The *Sheets* - Isley Brothers


----------



## radiofish

3 *Sheets* To *The* Wind - Kid Rock


----------



## Farmer Dave

*The Wind* Cries Mary - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## bugstabber

Against *the Wind* - Bob Seger & the Silver Bullet Band


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Silver* Bird - Mark Lindsay


----------



## bugstabber

Free *Bird* - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## 4nTN

*Free*as the Wind~Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## radiofish

Fresh Air - *Quicksilver Messanger Service*


----------



## moongirl

In the *Air* - Genesis


----------



## fordson major

*In The* Heat Of The Night - Bryan Adams


----------



## Farmer Dave

*In The* Still *Of The Night* - Five Satins


----------



## bugstabber

She's *Still *Gone - Willie Nelson


----------



## radiofish

*She's* Not There - Zombies


----------



## Lynne

Take Me *There* â Rascal Flatts


----------



## bugstabber

*Take* it to the Limit - Eagles


----------



## Lynne

Break *It To* Me Gently - Juice Newton


----------



## radiofish

Give *It To Me* - J. Geils Band


----------



## moongirl

Up on Cripple Creek - The *Band*


----------



## fordson major

*Up* the C*reek*-Cheap Trick


----------



## Farmer Dave

Guitars Pickin' Fiddles Playin' - Goose *Creek* Symphony


----------



## radiofish

Electric *Guitar* - The Talking Heads


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Guitar*zan - Ray Stevens


----------



## radiofish

The Streak - *Ray Stevens*


----------



## bugstabber

Ghostbusters - *Ray* Parker Jr


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Ghost* Riders In The Sky - Bluegrass Alliance


----------



## bugstabber

The *Sky* is Crying - Stevie Ray Vaughan and Double Trouble


----------



## radiofish

Goodbye Blue *Sky* - Pink Floyd


----------



## moongirl

A White Sport Coat (and a *Pink* Carnation) - Marty Robbins


----------



## fordson major

Boys In The Bright *White Sport*s Car ,Trooper


----------



## radiofish

Wide *Boys* - Foghat


----------



## bugstabber

(You Gotta) Fight for Your Right (To Party) - Beastie *Boys*


----------



## sammyd

The one on the *right* is on the left-Johhny Cash


----------



## moongirl

On the *Left* Side of the Bed - Mark Gray


----------



## fordson major

My *Side Of Bed* - The Bangles


----------



## bugstabber

*My* Sharona - the Knack


----------



## radiofish

*My* City Was Gone - *The* Pretenders


----------



## bugstabber

*The Pretender* - Foo Fighters


----------



## radiofish

*The* Great *Pretender* - Queen


----------



## Rockytopsis

*Great* Balls of Fire----Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## sammyd

*Fire* Lake-Bob Seger


----------



## moongirl

*Fire* Down Below - *Bob Seger*


----------



## fordson major

Six Feet* Down Below* -Entwine


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Six* Days On The Road - Dave Dudley


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Thirty Days in the Hole - Humble Pie


----------



## Farmer Dave

Lonely *Days* - Beegees


----------



## bugstabber

Having a Bad *Day* - Blue Flannel


----------



## radiofish

What A *Day* That Was - Talking Heads


----------



## bugstabber

Bad *Day*s - Flaming Lips


----------



## moongirl

Our *Lips* Are Sealed - The GoGo's


----------



## fordson major

* Sealed* With A Kiss-AGNETHA FALTSKOG


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Kiss* Me Sailor - Diane Renay


----------



## bugstabber

*Kiss Me* Deadly - Lita Ford


----------



## radiofish

*Kiss* Off - Violent Femmes


----------



## bugstabber

Hold Me, Thrill Me, *Kiss* Me, Kill Me - U2


----------



## radiofish

One Last *Kiss* - J. Geils Band


----------



## bugstabber

*Kiss* From a Rose - Seal


----------



## arabian knight

bugstabber said:


> *Kiss* From a Rose - Seal


* Kiss* An Angel Good Morning: Charley Pride


----------



## moongirl

*Kiss* This - Rodney Atkins


----------



## fordson major

Raise Your Glasses-*KISS*


----------



## Farmer Dave

Judy In Disguise (With *Glasses*) - John Fred And His Playboy Band


----------



## radiofish

I'm Too Sexy.. - Right Said *Fred*


----------



## Farmer Dave

All *Right* Now - Free


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Bloody Well Right - Supertramp


----------



## bugstabber

Sunday *Bloody *Sunday - U2


----------



## Lynne

*Sunday *Morning Coming Down - Johnny Cash


----------



## radiofish

Blue *Morning*, Blue Day - Foreigner


----------



## 4nTN

Perfect *Blue* Buildings~The Counting Crows


----------



## moongirl

She gave Good Sunflower - The Black *Crowes*


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Black* Juju - Alice Cooper


----------



## fordson major

Serious *JUJU*-Sammy Hagar


----------



## Farmer Dave

Little Red Riding Hood - *Sam* the Sham and The Pharos


----------



## radiofish

*Red* - *Sam*my Hagar


----------



## moongirl

Roses are *Red*(My Love) - Bobby Vinton


----------



## fordson major

Where The Wild* Roses* Grow - Nick Cave And The Bad Seeds


----------



## Farmer Dave

Ride *The Wild* Surf - Jan and Dean


----------



## radiofish

Born To Be *Wild* - Steppenwolf


----------



## bugstabber

*Born* Under a Bad Sign - Albert King


----------



## moongirl

*Sign* of the Times - Prince


----------



## fordson major

These Are *The* Special *Times* - Christina Aguilera


----------



## radiofish

*Time* After *Time* - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## bugstabber

*Time *is on My Side - Rolling Stones


----------



## Farmer Dave

It's *Time* To Say Goodbye - Third Rail


----------



## radiofish

*Time* For Me To Fly - R.E.O. Speedwagon


----------



## fordson major

Learning *To Fly* - Pink Floyd


----------



## Rockytopsis

*Fly* Me To The Moon----Frank Sinatra


----------



## bugstabber

Pretty *Fly *(For a White Guy) - the Offspring


----------



## radiofish

*Pretty* In Pink - Psychedelic Furs


----------



## bugstabber

*Pink *Cadillac - Natalie Cole


----------



## shaycool

*Pink* Houses ~ John Mellencamp


----------



## radiofish

*Pink* - Aerosmith


----------



## bugstabber

My Love is *Pink* - Sugarbabes


----------



## moongirl

*Love Is* Like Oxygen - Sweet


----------



## fordson major

The First* Love* In Life - Irish Rovers


----------



## radiofish

*Love* For Sale - Talking Heads


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Love Potion No. 9 - Gary Lewis and the Playboys


----------



## fordson major

One More Magic *Potion* -Ensiferum


----------



## bugstabber

Black *Magic* Woman - Santana


----------



## gran26

This Girl is a Woman Now - Gary Puckett & the Union Gap


----------



## radiofish

Anytown - Everything But The *Girl*


----------



## moongirl

*The Girl* Can't Help It - Little Richard


----------



## fordson major

I *CAN'T HELP IT* (If I'm Still In Love With You) - Hank Williams


----------



## Farmer Dave

*I Can Help* - Billy Swan


----------



## moongirl

With You I'm Born Again - *Billy* and Syreeta


----------



## bugstabber

*Billy* Don't Be a Hero - Paper Lace


----------



## 4nTN

*Heroes* ~ David Bowie


----------



## moongirl

I'm Makin' It - *David* Naughton


----------



## fordson major

*I'm* Too Sexy -Right Said Fred


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Sexy* And Seventeen - Stray Cats


----------



## 4nTN

*Sexy* Sadie~The Beatles


----------



## fordson major

Do Ya Think Im *Sexy*- Rod Stewart


----------



## 4nTN

*Do*in`That Rag~The Grateful Dead


----------



## bugstabber

I Love *the Dead* - Alice Cooper


----------



## radiofish

*I Love* L.A. - Randy Newman


----------



## moongirl

*I Love* You Honey (But I Hate Your Friends) - Cheap Trick


----------



## fordson major

What Do* You *Do For Money *Honey *-AC/DC


----------



## gran26

If you've got the money *honey* (I've got the time) -- Hank Williams


----------



## radiofish

*Money* - Pink Floyd


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Money* Changes Everything - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## freeinalaska

Tough *Changes* - Robert Hunter


----------



## bugstabber

When the Going Gets *Tough*, the *Tough* Get Going - Billy Ocean


----------



## radiofish

*Tough* Guys - R.E.O. Speedwagon


----------



## moongirl

Some *Guys* Have All the Luck -Rod Stewart


----------



## fordson major

*All the Luck* in the World - Neal Casal


----------



## Farmer Dave

*The* End Of *The World* - Skeeter Davis


----------



## bugstabber

It's *the End of the World* As We Know It - R.E.M.


----------



## radiofish

*The End* - The Doors


----------



## bugstabber

*End *Over* End* - Foo Fighters


----------



## moongirl

Don't Let It *End* - Styx


----------



## fordson major

I *Don't *Wanna Be In Love - Good Charlotte


----------



## bugstabber

*I Wanna Be* a Cowboy - Boys Don't Cry


----------



## arabian knight

*I* Want A Hippopotamus For Christmas : Gayla Peevey


----------



## bugstabber

*I*'m Always Chasing Rainbows - Alice Cooper


----------



## radiofish

*I*'m Eighteen - *Alice Cooper*


----------



## fordson major

*I'm* Gonna Be (500 Miles) - The Proclaimers


----------



## bugstabber

Do Ya Think *I'm* Sexy - Rod Stewart


----------



## radiofish

*I'm* Free - The Who


----------



## bugstabber

*I'm* So Lonesome I Could Cry - Hank Williams


----------



## radiofish

*I'm So* Glad - Cream


----------



## bugstabber

*I'm So* Excited - Pointer Sisters


----------



## moongirl

*So* Into You - The Atlanta Rhythm Section


----------



## radiofish

Oh *Atlanta* - Little Feat


----------



## bugstabber

Long Tall Sally - *Little* Richard


----------



## moongirl

Fat Man in the Bathtub - *Little* Feat


----------



## fordson major

You Can't Fool* The Fat Man* - Randy Newman


----------



## radiofish

*Fool* For *The* City - Foghat


----------



## LamiPub

Why Do* Fools *Fall In Love - Frankie Lymon and the teenagers


----------



## bugstabber

*Fool's *Paradise - Willie Nelson


----------



## moongirl

Two Tickets to *Paradise* - Eddie Money


----------



## BaronsMom

*Money* - Pink Floyd


----------



## radiofish

Time - *Pink Floyd*


----------



## moongirl

*Pink* Cadillac - Aretha Franklin


----------



## fordson major

*pink* Flamingo -Love And Rockets


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Pink* Houses - John Mellenkamp


----------



## radiofish

Get This Party Started - *Pink*


----------



## BaronsMom

*Party* Like a Rock Star - Shop Boyz


----------



## bugstabber

Loves Me *Like a Rock* - Paul Simon


----------



## LamiPub

I've Got A *Rock* 'N' Roll Heart - Eric Clapton


----------



## bugstabber

*Rock* and *Roll* Lullaby - B.J. Thomas


----------



## moongirl

She Blinded Me with Science -*Thomas* Dolby


----------



## fordson major

*Blinded* by the Light-Manfred Mann's Earth Band


----------



## bugstabber

Sundown - Gordon *Light*foot


----------



## Farmer Dave

If You Could Read My Mind - *Gordon Lightfoot*


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Mind Games - John Lennon


----------



## radiofish

Head *Games* - Foriegner


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Games* People Play - Joe South


----------



## LamiPub

Wicked *Games* - Chris Isaak


----------



## whistler

This Cowboy's Hat -- *Chris* LeDoux


----------



## arabian knight

*Chris* LeDoux: The Rodeo Song


----------



## bugstabber

*Rodeo* or Mexico - Garth Brooks


----------



## Lynne

Bandy the *Rodeo* Clown - Moe Bandy


----------



## radiofish

*Rodeo* - Motley Crue


----------



## Lynne

She's In Love With A *Rodeo* Man - Don Williams


----------



## moongirl

Pickup Man - Joe Diffie


----------



## fordson major

Santa's Gonna Come In A *Pickup *Truck- Alan Jackson


----------



## radiofish

*Pickup Truck* - Rodney Carrington

If you want a laugh, check out the lyrics..... I have this song on CD!

http://www.lyrics007.com/Rodney Carrington Lyrics/Pickup Truck Lyrics.html


----------



## bugstabber

All Shook *Up* - Elvis Presley


----------



## moongirl

You *Shook* Me All Night Long - AC/DC


----------



## fordson major

*ALL NIGHT LONG* - Scorpions


----------



## bugstabber

*All Night Long* - Lionel Richie


----------



## gran26

Tonight's The *Night* -- Rod Stewart


----------



## radiofish

Heaven *Tonight* - Cheap Trick


----------



## bugstabber

*Tonight *She Comes - The Cars


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Tonight* You Belong To Me - Patience and Prudence


----------



## bugstabber

Wonderful *Tonight* - Eric Clapton


----------



## radiofish

In The Air *Tonight* - Genesis


----------



## fordson major

Something *In The Air*-Lila Mccann


----------



## moongirl

*Something in the* Way She Moves - James Taylor


----------



## bugstabber

Wild *Thing* - the Troggs


----------



## radiofish

*Wild* Child - The Doors


----------



## bugstabber

*Wild* Side of Life - Willie Nelson


----------



## moongirl

Little *Willie* - Sweet


----------



## fordson major

Dirty *Little *Secret-All American Rejects


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Secret* Agent Man - Johnny Rivers


----------



## radiofish

*Secret* Smile - Semisonic


----------



## bugstabber

Chemical *Smile* - Everclear


----------



## moongirl

Sara *Smile* - Hall and Oates


----------



## fordson major

Zak And *Sara*-Ben Folds


----------



## radiofish

*Sara* - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Farmer Dave

Chirpy Chirpy Cheep Cheep - *Mac* and Katie Kissoon


----------



## bugstabber

Baby, Don't Get Hooked on Me - *Mac *Davis


----------



## radiofish

*Hooked On* A Feeling - B.J. Thomas


----------



## BaronsMom

*Feeling*s - Albert Morris


----------



## fordson major

Funny, Familiar, Forgotten *Feelings*- TOM JONES


----------



## TC

New Song by Howard *Jones*


----------



## radiofish

The Immigrant *Song* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## bugstabber

Song Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## BaronsMom

February *Song* - Josh Groban


----------



## bugstabber

The Lemon Song - Led Zeppelin


----------



## BaronsMom

*The* Pennsylvania Polka by Lester Lee and Zeke Manners


----------



## moongirl

I'm Sorry - Brenda *Lee*


----------



## fordson major

Iâd Rather Be *Sorry*-Kris Kristofferson


----------



## Farmer Dave

She'd *Rather Be* With Me - Turtles


----------



## bugstabber

Call *Me* - Blondie


----------



## radiofish

They *Call Me* The Breeze - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## bugstabber

*Call Me* Calmly - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## Lynne

*Me *And Bobby McGee - Janis Joplin


----------



## radiofish

*Bobby* Brown - Frank Zappa


----------



## moongirl

My Prerogative - *Bobby Brown*


----------



## fordson major

I Hung* My* Head- Johnny Cash


----------



## Farmer Dave

*My* Elusive Dreams - Bobby Vinton


----------



## bugstabber

Hand in *My* Pocket - Alanis Morissette


----------



## moongirl

Brass in *Pocket* - The Pretenders


----------



## fordson major

Solid Gold *Brass* - The Sweet


----------



## bugstabber

My *Sweet *Lord - George Harrison


----------



## radiofish

*Sweet* Little Sister - Bad Company


----------



## Jaclynne

*Little Sister* - Dwight Yoakum


----------



## bugstabber

Neutron Dance - Pointer *Sister*s


----------



## radiofish

We're Not Gonna Take It - Twisted *Sister*


----------



## moongirl

*Take It* to the Limit - The Eagles


----------



## fordson major

Vertical *Limit* -Linkin Park


----------



## Jaclynne

Nutbush City *Limit*s - Tina Turner


----------



## bugstabber

Machine Head - *Bush*


----------



## Jaclynne

Time *Machine* - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## radiofish

Welcome To The *Machine* - Pink Floyd


----------



## sammyd

House of the Rising Sun-Frijid *Pink*


----------



## fordson major

Faster *****cat - *House Of* Pain


----------



## radiofish

Pink ******cat* - Devo


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Money - *Pink* Floyd


----------



## bugstabber

*Money* for Nothing - Dire Straits


----------



## radiofish

Paper *Money* - Montrose


----------



## Cntrygrl

*Paper* Roses- Jim Reeves


----------



## Lynne

*Roses* for Mama - C W McCall


----------



## moongirl

Your *Mama* Don't Dance - Loggins and Messina


----------



## fordson major

All She Wants To Do Is *Dance* - Don Henley


----------



## SteveD(TX)

The Dance - Garth Brooks


----------



## radiofish

I Can't *Dance* - Genesis


----------



## bugstabber

Long Tall Glasses (*I Can Dance*) - Leo Sayer


----------



## fordson major

*Long, Tall* Texan-Beach Boys


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Long Tall *Sally - Little Richard (and the Beatles)


----------



## bugstabber

Stand *Tall* - Burton Cummings


----------



## tonasket

*Stand* by Your Man - Tammy Wynette


----------



## bugstabber

Simple *Man* - Shinedown


----------



## radiofish

Missionary *Man* - The Eurythmics


----------



## bugstabber

The Rubberband *Man* - the Spinners


----------



## fordson major

*Rubberband* Girl - Kate Bush


----------



## moongirl

The *Girl* Can't Help It - Little Richard


----------



## sammyd

May a Bird of Paradise Fly up Your Nose-*Little* Jimmy Dickens


----------



## fordson major

Just Another Day in *Paradise* / Phil Vassar


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Cheeseburger in Paradise - Jimmy Buffet


----------



## radiofish

*Paradise* By The Dashboard Lights - Meatloaf


----------



## OneCuteShasta

The Night the *Lights* Went Out in Georgia - Reba McEntire


----------



## bugstabber

One Head*light *- Wallflowers


----------



## radiofish

*Light* My Fire - The Doors


----------



## bugstabber

*Light* Up *My* Room - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## OneCuteShasta

Here I Go Again On *MY* Own - Whitesnake


----------



## moongirl

Out *Here on My Own* - Irene Cara


----------



## fordson major

Living On *My Own* - Queen


----------



## Jaclynne

*Living* In Fast Forward - Kenny Chesney


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Living in the USA - Steve Miller


----------



## OneCuteShasta

*LIVING* on a Prayer - Bon Jovi


----------



## bugstabber

*Living* Loving Maid (She's Just a Woman) - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Living* In The Past - Jethro Tull


----------



## OneCuteShasta

Look What the Cat Dragged *IN* - Poison


----------



## bugstabber

Morning Has Broken - *Cat* Stevens


----------



## radiofish

*Broken* Man - The Stray *Cat*s


----------



## moongirl

Dangerous *Man* - Keb Mo


----------



## bugstabber

The *Man* Comes Around - Johnny Cash


----------



## Jaclynne

I Get *Around* - Beach Boys


----------



## fordson major

Best Of What's *Around* - Dave Matthews Band


----------



## radiofish

*What* Comes *Around* Goes *Around* - Cypress Hill


----------



## OneCuteShasta

Blueberry *HILL* - Fats Domino


----------



## bugstabber

The Deepest *Blue*s are Black - Foo Fighters


----------



## Jaclynne

*Blue* Bayou - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Lynne

On The *Bayou* - Doug Kershaw


----------



## moongirl

Come *On*, Come *on*, Come *On* - Cheap Trick


----------



## fordson major

Cleaning This Gun (*Come On* In Boy) - Rodney Atkins
one of my favorite songs!


----------



## bugstabber

Big Man With a *Gun* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## radiofish

If Love Was *A Gun* - DiVinyls


----------



## moongirl

*Love Gun*  - Kiss


----------



## fordson major

*Love* Me Like a Loaded *Gun *-Army of Lovers


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Happiness is a Warm Gun - the Beatles


----------



## bugstabber

Burn - Sister Machine *Gun*


----------



## gideonprime

*BURN* Baby *Burn* (Disco Inferno) -- The Trammps

Spelling Edit on Trammps


----------



## radiofish

Fire, Water, *Burn* - *The* Bloodhound Gang


----------



## Jaclynne

Me And My *Gang* - Rascal Flatts


----------



## bugstabber

She Walks on *Me* - Hole


----------



## Lynne

I *Walk *The Line - Johnny Cash


----------



## bugstabber

*Walk* on Water - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## gideonprime

*Walk on Water* - Eddie Money


----------



## Jaclynne

Don't Go Near The *Water* - Sammy Kershaw


----------



## sammyd

Baby Please *Don't* Go-Ted Nugent


----------



## moongirl

*Please Don't Go* - K.C. and the Sunshine Band


----------



## fordson major

Morning *Please Donât *Come-Dusty Springfield


----------



## radiofish

*Please Don't* Ask - Genesis


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Please Please Please - James Brown


----------



## bugstabber

*Please Please* Me - Beatles


----------



## Jaclynne

*Please* Stay - Marvin Gaye


----------



## bugstabber

*Please* Mister* Please* - Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Jaclynne

*Mr(mister)* Bojangles - Jerry Jeff Walker


----------



## moongirl

Broken Wings - *Mr. Mister*


----------



## fordson major

Morning Has *Broken* - Cat Stevens


----------



## radiofish

*Morning* Calls - Dashboard Confessional


----------



## OneCuteShasta

Kiss an Angel Good *MORNING* - Charlie Pride


----------



## bugstabber

Come Saturday *Morning* - Liza Minnelli


----------



## Jaclynne

Sunday *Morning* Coming Down - Kris Kristofferson / Johnny Cash


----------



## moongirl

Angel of the *Morning* - Juice Newton


----------



## fordson major

* Angel Of The* Night-Angela Bofill -


----------



## 4nTN

I`m no *Angel*~Greg Allman


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Earth Angel - the Penguins


----------



## radiofish

*Angel* - Aerosmith


----------



## Jaclynne

Stone *Angel* - Emerson drive


----------



## bugstabber

*Angel* Eyes - Jeff Healy


----------



## OneCuteShasta

Lips of an *ANGEL* - Hinder


----------



## bugstabber

*Angel* Flying Too Close to the Ground - Willie Nelson


----------



## radiofish

Thank You For Sending Me An *Angel* - The Talking Heads


----------



## OneCuteShasta

*You* Never Even Called Me By My Name - David Allan Coe


----------



## moongirl

What's Your Mama's *Name* - Tanya Tucker


----------



## fordson major

*What's Your Name*? - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## SteveD(TX)

The Name Game - Shirley Ellis


----------



## gran26

The *Game* of Love -- Santana


----------



## OneCuteShasta

*LOVE* Hurts - Nazareth


----------



## radiofish

*Love* For Sale - Talking Heads


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Love Me Two Times - the Doors


----------



## bugstabber

Three *Times* a Lady - the Commodores


----------



## moongirl

The Best of *Times* - Styx


----------



## bugstabber

Good *Times* Bad *Times* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## OneCuteShasta

D'yer Mak'er - *Led Zeppelin*


----------



## radiofish

Viva Las Vegas - Dread *Zeppelin*


----------



## moongirl

What Happens in *Vegas* - Phil Vassar


----------



## fordson major

No Matter *What Happens*-Barbra Streisand


----------



## radiofish

*Happens* Again - Pappa Roach


----------



## bugstabber

On the Road *Again* - Willie Nelson


----------



## Lynne

Holler Back - *The *Lost Trailers


----------



## moongirl

In My Next Five Beers - *Trailer* Choir


----------



## fordson major

*My Next *Thirty Years -Tim McGraw


----------



## sammyd

It Must Have Been *Years*-Gary Numan


----------



## bugstabber

In the *Year* 2525 - Zager & Evans


----------



## radiofish

Reelin *In The Year*s - Steely Dan


----------



## bugstabber

Cats *in the* Cradle - Harry Chapin


----------



## moongirl

Look What *the Cat* Dragged In - Poison


----------



## fordson major

Tommy *The Cat*- Primus


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Tommy Can You Hear Me - the Who


----------



## radiofish

*Who* Are *You* - *The Who*


----------



## bugstabber

American Woman - *the* Guess *Who*


----------



## moongirl

Black Magic *Woman* - Santana


----------



## fordson major

Back To *Black* - Amy Winehouse.


----------



## Jaclynne

*Black* Velvet - Allanah Myles


----------



## radiofish

Back In *Black* - AC/DC


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Black is Black - Los Bravos


----------



## bugstabber

The Deepest Blues are *Black* - Foo Fighters


----------



## OneCuteShasta

I Can't Even Get the *BLUES*- Reba McEntire


----------



## moongirl

Damm Right I've Got the *Blues* - Buddy Guy


----------



## fordson major

*I've Got The Blues* More Than You Do - Jewel.


----------



## bugstabber

Lovesick *Blues* - Hank Williams


----------



## radiofish

*Love* And Greed - *Blues* Traveler


----------



## Jaclynne

Milk Cow *Blues* - George Strait


----------



## OneCuteShasta

He Stopped Loving Her Today- *GEORGE* Jones


----------



## moongirl

Careless Whisper -*George* Michaels


----------



## fordson major

From A *Whisper* To A Scream-Elvis Costello


----------



## radiofish

Watching The Detectives - *Elvis Costello*


----------



## bugstabber

*Watching* Scotty Grow - Bobby Goldsboro


----------



## OneCuteShasta

Me and *BOBBY* McGee- Janis Joplin


----------



## radiofish

Don't Tell *Me* No - The Cars


----------



## Jaclynne

Riding In My *Car* - Woody Guthrie


----------



## moongirl

I'm *in* Love with my *car* - Queen


----------



## sammyd

Kings and *Queen*s-Aerosmith


----------



## fordson major

Wheat *Kings* - Tragically Hip


----------



## radiofish

Louie Louie - *Kings*men


----------



## gideonprime

*King* of the Road - Roger Miller


----------



## bugstabber

Take Me Home - *King* Missle


----------



## gideonprime

*Take* California - Propellerheads


----------



## bugstabber

Karma Police - Radio*head*


----------



## gideonprime

Videon Killed the *Radio* Star - The Buggles


----------



## moongirl

On the *Radio * - Donna Summer


----------



## gideonprime

*Summer* Lovin' - Olivia Newton John, John Travolta & The Grease Cast


----------



## bugstabber

Gimme Some *Lovin* - Spencer Davis Group


----------



## bloogrssgrl

*Some* Old Day - Lester Flatt & Earl Scruggs


----------



## bugstabber

*Old* Time Rock and Roll - Bob Seger


----------



## moongirl

*Rock and Roll* Hoochie Coo - Rick Derringer


----------



## fordson major

*Hoochie Coo*chie Man-Muddy Waters -


----------



## bloogrssgrl

One *Man* Guy - Loudon Wainwright III


----------



## bugstabber

*One *- Filter


----------



## moongirl

*One* Is The Lonliest Number -Three Dog Night


----------



## bugstabber

Rikki Don't Lose That *Number* - Steely Dan


----------



## radiofish

Riot In Cell Block *Number* Nine - The Blues Brothers


----------



## bugstabber

Love Potion *Number nine* - the Searchers


----------



## moongirl

Super Duper *Love*(Are You Diggin' On Me) - Joss Stone


----------



## fordson major

*Diggin'* A Hole - BIG SUGAR


----------



## bugstabber

Head Like *a Hole* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## gideonprime

Another *Nail* For My Heart - Squeeze


----------



## radiofish

*Heart*less - *Heart*


----------



## gideonprime

*Heart*break Beat - Psychedelic Furs


----------



## radiofish

*Heart* Of Glass - Blondie


----------



## moongirl

*Heart of* Stone - The Rolling Stones


----------



## fordson major

Ain't No Love In The* Heart Of* The City- Whitesnake


----------



## bloogrssgrl

Let *Love* Move Me - Donna the Buffalo


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Let It Be - the Beatles


----------



## gideonprime

*Be* My Baby - The Ronetts


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Baby* Now That I've Found You - Foundations


Check out my 45rpm collection I'm uploading to Youtube at:
[B]http://youtube.com/user/VinylNostalgia[/B]

This link doesn't seem to be working, but go to Youtube and do a search for VinylNostalgia


----------



## radiofish

Just Got Back from My *Baby*'s - ZZ Top


----------



## bugstabber

*Baby Got Back *- Sir Mix-a-Lot


----------



## harrisjnet

*Baby* Blue -George Straight


----------



## fordson major

YOUR BRIGHT *BABY BLUE*S- Jackson Browne


----------



## radiofish

*Blue* Jean *Blues* - ZZ Top


----------



## bloogrssgrl

Long Gone Lonesome *Blues* - Hank Williams


----------



## Jaclynne

Are You *Lonesome* Tonight? - Elvis Presley


----------



## gideonprime

Only *You* -- Yaz


----------



## fordson major

Here Without *You* - 3 Doors Down


----------



## bloogrssgrl

Be *Here* To Love Me - Townes Van Zandt


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Love Me* Two Times - Doors


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Love Me Do - the Beatles


----------



## radiofish

Why *Do* You *Love Me* - Garbage


----------



## moongirl

*Do You Love Me* - The Contours


----------



## Tom Bombadil

*Love* Song - The Cure


----------



## bloogrssgrl

Dog*song* - The Be Good Tanyas


----------



## bugstabber

Dirty Old Egg Sucking *Dog* - Johnny Cash


----------



## Jerry in MN

*Dirty* White Boy - Foreigner


----------



## bloogrssgrl

*White* Freightliner Blues -Townes Van Zandt


----------



## radiofish

Pretty Fly For A *White* Guy - The Offspring


----------



## fordson major

Black Chick, *White Guy* - Kid Rock.


----------



## radiofish

*White* Man - Queen


----------



## bugstabber

Nights in *White* Satin - Moody Blues


----------



## radiofish

*In* The Cold, Cold *Night* - The *White* Stripes


----------



## bloogrssgrl

*Cold* Rain and Snow - Grateful Dead


----------



## bugstabber

Let it *Snow* - Bing Crosby


----------



## Tom Bombadil

Informer - *Snow*


----------



## bloogrssgrl

Part One: *Snow* - George Winston


----------



## moongirl

Rock and Roll (*Part One*) - Gary Glitter


----------



## fordson major

Rock & Roll All Nite - Kiss


----------



## Jerry in MN

*Roll*er - April Wine


----------



## gideonprime

Red, Red *Wine* -- UB40


----------



## bugstabber

Yesterday's *Wine* - Willie Nelson


----------



## radiofish

Driving With My Eyes Closed - April *Wine*


----------



## bugstabber

Rehab - Amy *Wine*house


----------



## bloogrssgrl

*House* Of Gold - Hank Williams


----------



## bugstabber

*House of* Fire - Alice Cooper


----------



## bloogrssgrl

*Fire* on the Mountain - Grateful Dead


----------



## radiofish

*Fire* And Ice - Pat Benatar


----------



## moongirl

Boom Boom (Out Go the Lights) - The *Pat* Travers Band


----------



## fordson major

(I Got That) *Boom Boom* - Britney Spears


----------



## Jerry in MN

*I* Don't Like Mondays - *Boom*town Rats


----------



## bugstabber

Manic *Monday *- The Bangles


----------



## radiofish

*Monday*, Tuesday, Wednesday - The Kinks


----------



## bugstabber

*Monday, Monday* - Mamas and the Papas


----------



## moongirl

Your *Mama* Don't Dance - Loggins and Messina


----------



## fordson major

I *don't *wanna *dance*-eddy grant


----------



## bugstabber

Baby, Please *Don't* Go - Ted Nugent


----------



## gideonprime

I love *Baby* Cheesie - Banco DeGaia


----------



## moongirl

*I Love* a Rainy Night - Eddie Rabbitt


----------



## radiofish

*I Love* Rocky Road - Weird Al Yankovich


----------



## Jerry in MN

*Road* to Nowhere - Talking Heads


----------



## Jaclynne

*Talking* In Your Sleep - Chrystal Gayle


----------



## moongirl

*Crystal* Blue Persuasion - Tommy James and the Shondells


----------



## fordson major

Pretty* Persuasion* - REM


----------



## bloogrssgrl

Crystal Blue *Persuasion* - Tommy James and the Shondells


----------



## Jerry in MN

deleted


----------



## Jaclynne

Sweet Cherry Wine - *Tommy James and the Shondells*


----------



## radiofish

*Cherry* Pie - Warrant


----------



## gideonprime

*Cherry Cherry *- Neil Diamond


----------



## fordson major

She's my *Cherry *Pie-Poison


----------



## bloogrssgrl

_She_ - Graham Parsons


----------



## moongirl

Hey You (Lookin' at the Moon) - *Graham* Nash


----------



## Jerry in MN

*Hey You* - Bachman Turner Overdrive


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Hey* Baby - Bruce Channel


----------



## bugstabber

*Hey* You - Pink Floyd


----------



## gideonprime

*You* Say He's Just a Friend -- Biz Markie


----------



## radiofish

*Say* It Isn't So - The Outfield


----------



## moongirl

*Say* You *Say* Me - Lionel Richie


----------



## fordson major

You Don`t Have To *Say You* Love Me-Elvis Presley


----------



## radiofish

I Want *You* *To* Want *Me* - Cheap Trick


----------



## TennesseeMama23

I Wanna Talk About *Me*--Toby Keith


----------



## gideonprime

Touch-a, Touch-a, Touch-a Touch *Me* - Janet Weiss & Rocky Horror Cast


----------



## bloogrssgrl

*Touch* of God's Hand - Paul Houser


----------



## Jaclynne

Daddy's *Hand*s - Holly Dunn


----------



## Jerry in MN

*Hand* Me Down World - The Guess Who


----------



## bugstabber

*Hand *s on the Wheel - Willie Nelson


----------



## Jaclynne

The Letter that Johnny Walker Read - Asleep At The *Wheel*


----------



## fordson major

Understanding (Sound *Asleep*) -Evanescence


----------



## moongirl

Love and *Understanding* - Cher


----------



## radiofish

Peace, *Love, And Understanding* - Elvis Costello


----------



## bugstabber

Jailhouse rock - *Elvis* Presley


----------



## LamiPub

I've Got A *Rock* n Roll Heart - Eric Clapton


----------



## bugstabber

Crazy on You - *Heart*


----------



## moongirl

*Crazy* - Aerosmith


----------



## fordson major

Stone Cold *Crazy *- Metallica


----------



## shaycool

*Crazy* Rap ~ Afroman


----------



## heather

*Afro* Super by Steve Winwood


----------



## bugstabber

*Super* Bon Bon - Soul Coughing


----------



## radiofish

Hole In My *Soul* - Aerosmith


----------



## moongirl

*Soul* Shine - The Allman Brothers


----------



## bugstabber

Misery - *Soul* Asylum


----------



## shaycool

*Soul* Man ~ Sam & Dave


----------



## bugstabber

10 Years Later - Collective *Soul*


----------



## radiofish

*10 Years* Gone - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Jaclynne

Too *Gone*, Too Long - Randy Travis


----------



## bloogrssgrl

There's A *Long*, Long Trail A Winding - Vince Guaraldi


----------



## OneCuteShasta

One More Last Chance - *Vince* Gill


----------



## fordson major

This Is Your Second To *Last Chance *- Nakatomi Plaza


----------



## moongirl

*Last Chance* - Jet


----------



## bloogrssgrl

*Last* Train From Poor Valley - Norman Blake


----------



## gideonprime

Pleasant *Valley* Sunday by The Monkees


----------



## shaycool

*Valley* Girl ~ Moon Unit Zappa


----------



## bugstabber

Cinnamon *Girl *- Neil Young


----------



## Jaclynne

My *Girl* - The Temptations


----------



## radiofish

*My Girl*friend Is Better - Talking Heads


----------



## bluesky

Carolina in *My *Mind - James Taylor


----------



## bugstabber

*My* Love - Paul McCartney & Wings


----------



## Jerry in MN

Send Her *My Love* - Journey


----------



## bugstabber

*My* Sharona - the Knack


----------



## radiofish

*My* Bologna - Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## fordson major

I Still Like *Bologna*-Alan Jackson


----------



## bajiay

My Bologna has a first name....Oscar Meyer
Ha! Ha!
It's 3 am. what do you expect?!


----------



## moongirl

*My Bologna* - Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## bugstabber

*My* Sexual Life - Everclear


----------



## gideonprime

*Sexual* Healing - Marvin Gaye


----------



## bugstabber

I Want Your *Sex* - George Michael


----------



## moongirl

*I Want Your* Love - Chic


----------



## bugstabber

*I Want You* To *Want* Me - Cheap Trick


----------



## radiofish

Catch *Me* Now *I*'m Falling - The Kinks


----------



## moongirl

*I'm Falling* - The J. Geils Band


----------



## fordson major

Darkness Is* Falling *- Boney M.


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Fallin*g In Love - Uriah Heep


----------



## radiofish

*Love* Is A Four Letter Word - Cake


----------



## bugstabber

*Love* Stinks - J. Geils Band


----------



## radiofish

Dirty *Love* - Frank Zappa


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Dirty* Water - Standells


----------



## gideonprime

Bridge Over Troubled *Water*s -- Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## moongirl

Call Me Al - Paul *Simon*


----------



## gideonprime

*Call Me *-- Blondie


----------



## bugstabber

What's Up - 4 Non *Blond*es


----------



## Jerry in MN

Doesn't Really Matter - Platinum *Blonde*


----------



## fordson major

Nothing Else *Matter*s-Metallica


----------



## bugstabber

Heavy *Metal* - Sammy Hagar


----------



## radiofish

*Heavy* Music - Bob Seger System


----------



## moongirl

He Ain't *Heavy*, He's My Brother - The Hollies


----------



## fordson major

I Want You (She's So *Heavy*) - Beatles


----------



## Jerry in MN

*Heavy* Fuel - Dire Straits


----------



## radiofish

*Heavy* - Train


----------



## shaycool

*Heavy* Rain ~ Hall and Oats


----------



## Jerry in MN

*Heavy* - Collective Soul


----------



## Jaclynne

*Soul* Survivor - Rolling Stones


----------



## radiofish

Cover Of The *Rolling Stone* - Dr. Hook And The Medicine Show


----------



## moongirl

The Ugliest Man in Town - *Dr. Hook and the Medicine Show*


----------



## fordson major

*Ugliest* Girl in the World-Bob Dylan


----------



## BaronsMom

Jimmy Eat *World* - The Middle


----------



## Jaclynne

Stuck in the *Middle* With You - Steve Miller Band


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*In *Memory of Elizabeth Reed - Allman Brothers Band


----------



## radiofish

*Memory* Lane - Joe Walsh


----------



## shaycool

Just A *Memory* ~ Elvis Costello


----------



## bugstabber

Heartbreak Hotel - *Elvis* Presley


----------



## MoonShine

*Hotel* California ~ The Eagles


----------



## moongirl

*California* Nights - Sweet


----------



## fordson major

*California* Dreamin' - The Mamas & the Papas


----------



## radiofish

Going To *California* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## moongirl

*California* Girls - The Beach Boys


----------



## fordson major

This Ones For The *Girls *- Martina Mcbride


----------



## moongirl

In My Daughter's Eyes -*Martina McBride*


----------



## bloogrssgrl

*In* Your *Eyes* - Peter Gabriel


----------



## radiofish

Private *Eyes* - Hall And Oates


----------



## MoonShine

Lyin' *Eyes* ~ The Eagles


----------



## moongirl

Bette Davis *Eyes* - Kim Carnes


----------



## fordson major

*Eyes *Of A Stranger - Payolas


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Open My *Eyes* - Nazz


----------



## radiofish

Doctor *My Eyes* - Jackson Browne


----------



## shaycool

*Eyes* of Silver ~ Doobie Brothers


----------



## bugstabber

*Eye* - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## radiofish

*Eye* To *Eye* - Quarterflash


----------



## moongirl

*Eye* of the Tiger - Survivor


----------



## fordson major

Behind Blue *Eye*s-Limp Bizkit


----------



## radiofish

Save Tonight - Eagle *Eye* Cherry


----------



## bugstabber

In My Mother's *Eye*s- Willie Nelson


----------



## bloogrssgrl

*Mother's* Only Sleeping - Monroe Brothers


----------



## Jerry in MN

*Mother* - Danzig


----------



## MoonShine

Atom Heart *Mother* ~ Pink Floyd


----------



## moongirl

Sylvia's *Mother* - Dr. Hook and the Medicine Show


----------



## fordson major

Send A Picture Of *Mother* - Johnny Cash


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Mother's Little Helper - Rolling Stones


----------



## radiofish

*Mother* - Pink Floyd


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Mother* - John Lennon


----------



## bugstabber

*Mother* Inferior Got Her Gunn - Marilyn Manson


----------



## moongirl

Jamie's Got A *Gun* - Aerosmith


----------



## fordson major

Big* Gun* -AC DC


----------



## Jerry in MN

Lawyers, *Gun*s, and Money - Warren Zevon


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Happiness is a Warm Gun - the Beatles


----------



## radiofish

Peter *Gun* - Art Of Noise


----------



## bugstabber

Sweet Child of Mine - *Gun*s n' Roses


----------



## MoonShine

Voodoo *Child* ~ Jimi Hendrix


----------



## moongirl

Last *Child*- Aerosmith


----------



## fordson major

Hot *Child *In The City-Nick Gilder


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Hot* Chili - Steve Miller Band


----------



## radiofish

Give It Away - Red *Hot Chili* Peppers


----------



## bugstabber

*Hot *Legs - Rod Stewart


----------



## bugstabber

snafu, sorry.


----------



## Jerry in MN

White *Hot* - Tom Cochrane


----------



## moongirl

So *Hot* - Kid Rock


----------



## fordson major

She's *so Hot*, Boom 
Flight Of The Conchords


----------



## radiofish

Bandages - *Hot Hot* Heat


----------



## Jerry in MN

Going Up The Country - Canned *Heat*


----------



## moongirl

Thank God I'm A *Country* Boy - John Denver


----------



## fordson major

Long Haired *Country Boy*- Charlie Daniels


----------



## gideonprime

Short Skirt *Long* Jacket -- Cake


----------



## bugstabber

The *Long* and Winding Road - Beatles


----------



## radiofish

Telegraph *Road* - Dire Straights


----------



## Jerry in MN

Copperhead *Road* - Steve Earle


----------



## fordson major

*Road *To Nowhere - Talking Heads


----------



## radiofish

Old Man Down The *Road* - John Fogarty


----------



## Jerry in MN

*Old Man*- Neil Young


----------



## moongirl

Blues for Miles - *Neil * Schon


----------



## fordson major

I'm Gonna Be (500 *Miles*)-The Proclaimers


----------



## radiofish

*I* Can See For *Miles* - The Who


----------



## Farmer Dave

*I Can See* Clearly Now - Johnny Nash


----------



## Jerry in MN

Dreams I'll Never *See* - Molly Hatchet


----------



## MoonShine

*See* Emily Play ~ Pink Floyd


----------



## radiofish

*See* Me, Feel Me - The Who


----------



## moongirl

*Feel*s Like The First Time - Foreigner


----------



## fordson major

Never As Good As *The First Time*-Sade


----------



## Jerry in MN

Nothin' But a *Good Time* - Poison


----------



## radiofish

Let The *Good Time*s Roll - The Cars


----------



## Jerry in MN

Fight *The Good* Fight - Triumph


----------



## moongirl

Saturday Night's Alright (For*Fight*ing) - Elton John


----------



## radiofish

Street *Fighting* Man - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Jerry in MN

Monkey *Man - The Rolling Stones*


----------



## moongirl

California *Man* - Cheap Trick


----------



## fordson major

Leaving With a *California* Tilt -Diffuser


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Leaving* On *A* Jet Plane - Peter, Paul and Mary


----------



## TennesseeMama23

Living *On A* Prayer Bon Jovi


----------



## radiofish

*Living On* The Edge - Aerosmith


----------



## TennesseeMama23

Close To the *Edge* --Yes


----------



## gideonprime

*Close*r to fine -- Indigo Girls


----------



## radiofish

*Closer To* The Heart - Rush


----------



## Jerry in MN

*Heart* Full Of Soul - *The* Yardbirds


----------



## Sabrina67

*Heart *Don't Lie - LaToya Jackson


----------



## MoonShine

*Heart* of Gold ~ Neil Young


----------



## moongirl

*Gold* - John Stewart


----------



## fordson major

Rainbow's* Gold* - Iron Maiden


----------



## Jerry in MN

Stone Cold - *Rainbow*


----------



## radiofish

Just A *Rainbow* In The Dark - Ronnie James Dio


----------



## moongirl

Promises *In the Dark* - Pat Benatar


----------



## Jerry in MN

*In The Dark* - Billy Squier


----------



## MoonShine

*In The* Evening ~ Led Zeppelin


----------



## fordson major

*The* Last Worthless *Evening* Don Henley


----------



## gideonprime

Late in the *Evening* - Paul Simon


----------



## radiofish

*In The* Night Time - J. Geils Band


----------



## Sabrina67

The *Night **the* Lights Went Out *In* Georgia -Vickie Lawrence


----------



## moongirl

*Georgia* On My Mind - Ray Charles


----------



## fordson major

Gentle *on My Mind * / Glen Campbell


----------



## radiofish

Sugar *On My* Tounge - Talking Heads


----------



## MoonShine

Pour Some *Sugar* On Me ~ Def Leppard


----------



## Jerry in MN

*Sugar* Mountain - Neil Young


----------



## radiofish

Queen Of The Silver *Mountain* - Rainbow


----------



## heather

*Queen Of The Silver *Dollar by EmmyLou Harris


----------



## Jerry in MN

Mississippi *Queen* - Mountain


----------



## Sabrina67

Another One Bites The Dust -*Queen*


----------



## moongirl

*Queen* of My Double Wide - Sammy Kershaw


----------



## fordson major

*Double Wide* Paradise-TOBY KEITH


----------



## Jerry in MN

*Paradise* by the Dashboard Light - Meat Loaf


----------



## radiofish

Rockin' *The Paradise* - Styx


----------



## Lynne

Cheeseburger In *Paradise* - Jimmy Buffet


----------



## MoonShine

*Paradise* City ~ Guns N' Roses


----------



## CaliannG

*City* of Angels--Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## radiofish

We Built This *City* (On Rock and Roll) - Jefferson Starship


----------



## moongirl

*Built* for Speed - Stray Cats


----------



## radiofish

*Stray Cat* Strut - *Stray Cats*


----------



## Sabrina67

The *Cat* Walk -The kingsmen


----------



## Jerry in MN

*Walk* Like a Man - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Sabrina67

Dude(Looks *Like a* Lady)- Aerosmith


----------



## MoonShine

Looks *Like* Rain ~ Grateful Dead


----------



## CaliannG

Kentucky *Rain* -- Elvis


----------



## moongirl

Kiss Me in the *Rain* - Barbra Streisand


----------



## radiofish

*The Rain* Song - Led Zeppelin


----------



## CaliannG

November *Rain*--Guns-N-Roses


----------



## Jerry in MN

Red *Rain* - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Sabrina67

*Red Red* Wine - UB40


----------



## Jerry in MN

*Red* Barchetta - Rush


----------



## Sabrina67

Rudolph The *Red*-Nosed Reindeer - Gene Autry


----------



## Jerry in MN

Lunatic Fringe - *Red* Rider


----------



## Sabrina67

The Nonsensible Ravings Of The *Lunatic* Mind - Jon Oliva


----------



## radiofish

*The Lunatic* - Tupac Shakur


----------



## Sabrina67

Mind of a *Lunatic* - Geto Boys


----------



## Jerry in MN

Peace *of Mind* - Boston


----------



## MoonShine

Always On My *Mind* ~ Elvis


----------



## radiofish

Back *On My* Feet - *Elvis* Costello And The Attractions


----------



## moongirl

*Back on my Feet * Again - The Babys


----------



## CaliannG

*Back* in the Saddle Again-- AC/DC


----------



## fordson major

* Saddle* Tramp-Marty Robbins -


----------



## Jerry in MN

Back in the *Saddle* - Aerosmith


----------



## Sabrina67

*Back* on My Mind Again - Ronny Milsap


----------



## gideonprime

*Back* in the U.S.S.R. - The Beatles


----------



## radiofish

*Back In* Black - AC/DC


----------



## Jerry in MN

Take Me *Back* - Bryan Adams


----------



## CaliannG

*Take* Me Home Tonight -- Eddie Money


----------



## moongirl

Love *Me* Like You Used To - Tanya Tucker


----------



## Jerry in MN

*Used to* Bad News - Boston


----------



## radiofish

We *Used To* Be Friends - The Dandy Warhols


----------



## Lynne

Yankee Doodle* Dandy *- James Cagney?


----------



## Jerry in MN

High Enough - ---- *Yankee*s


----------



## radiofish

Let's Get *High* - Cypress Hill


----------



## fordson major

* Let's Get *It Started -Black Eyed Peas


----------



## CaliannG

(*Get It*) Right Back Where We *Started*-- Maxine Nightingale


----------



## moongirl

*Started* Out Dancing, Ended Up Making Love - Alan O'day


----------



## radiofish

*Dancing* With Myself - Billy Idol


----------



## Jerry in MN

Come *Dancing* - The Kinks


----------



## moongirl

*Dancing* Like Lovers - Mary MacGregor


----------



## fordson major

*Dancing *With Tears In My Eyes -Ultravox


----------



## CaliannG

Smoke Gets In Your *Eyes*-- The Platters


----------



## Jerry in MN

*Eyes* of a Stranger - Queensryche


----------



## radiofish

Private *Eyes* - Hall And Oates


----------



## Sabrina67

Remember -*Private *collection


----------



## radiofish

*Private* Audition - Heart


----------



## Jerry in MN

*Heart* of Gold - Neil Young


----------



## fordson major

This Is How A *Heart* Breaks - Rob Thomas


----------



## moongirl

Raindrops Keep Falling on My Head - B.J. *Thomas*


----------



## radiofish

Catch Me Now I'm *Falling* - The Kinks


----------



## Jerry in MN

Don't Misunderstand *Me* - Rossington Collins Band


----------



## moongirl

You and *Me* - Alice Cooper


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Me And You And* A Dog Named Boo - Lobo


----------



## radiofish

Take *Me* To The River - Talking Heads


----------



## Sabrina67

*Take me *away - Avril Lavigne


----------



## Jerry in MN

So Far *Away* - Dire Straits


----------



## Sabrina67

Can't Stay *Away* from You - Gloria Estefan


----------



## Jerry in MN

Turn and Walk *Away* - The Babys


----------



## moongirl

*Walk* Like A Man - Franki Valli


----------



## fordson major

* Walk Like *An Egyptian-The Bangles


----------



## Jerry in MN

*Walk* This Way - Aerosmith


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Walk* Away Renee - The Left Banke


----------



## Jerry in MN

Sing Me *Away* - Night Ranger


----------



## gideonprime

Twistin' the Night *Away* - Sam Cooke


----------



## Sabrina67

Let's Spend *The Night* Together - David Bowie


----------



## radiofish

Lonely Is *The Night* - Billy Squire


----------



## gideonprime

Tender *is the Night* -- Jackson Browne


----------



## Jerry in MN

Still of *the Night *- White Snake


----------



## radiofish

In *The Night* Tiime - J. Geils Band


----------



## Jerry in MN

Isn't it *Time* - *The* Babys


----------



## radiofish

*Time* Has Come Today - The Chambers Brothers


----------



## Jerry in MN

deleted


----------



## Sabrina67

Tomorrow *Come Today *- boysetsfire


----------



## Jerry in MN

*Today* - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## fordson major

Daddy's Little *Pumpkin *- John Prine


----------



## radiofish

Mother's *Little* Helper - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Jerry in MN

My *Little* Town - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## moongirl

Boondocks - *Little* Big *Town*


----------



## fordson major

Down In The *Boondocks*-Ry Cooder


----------



## celticfalcon

down with the sickness disturbed


----------



## Jerry in MN

*Down* Boys - Warrant


----------



## bugstabber

Get Down Make Love - Queen


----------



## moongirl

Who' Makin' *Love*? - Katie "Swamp Boogie *Queen*" Webster (with Robert Cray)


----------



## Jerry in MN

Somebody to *Love* - *Queen*


----------



## radiofish

I'm In *Love* With My Car - *Queen*


----------



## bugstabber

Crazy Little Thing Called *Love* - *Queen*


----------



## Sabrina67

I Go *Crazy* - Paul Davis


----------



## Jerry in MN

*Crazy* Train - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## radiofish

*Crazy* - Aerosmith


----------



## bugstabber

*Crazy *- Willie Nelson


----------



## radiofish

*Crazy* On You - Heart


----------



## bugstabber

Stone Cold *Crazy* - Queen


----------



## shaycool

She Drives Like *Crazy* ~ Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## radiofish

*She Drives* Me *Crazy* - Fine Young Cannibals


----------



## bugstabber

Inmates (We're All Crazy) - Alice Cooper


----------



## Jerry in MN

Mama *We're All Crazy* Now - Quiet Riot


----------



## bugstabber

I'd Have to be *Crazy* - Willie Nelson


----------



## shaycool

Gone *Crazy* ~ Alan Jackson


----------



## Jerry in MN

Let's Go *Crazy* - Prince


----------



## bugstabber

*Crazy* for You - Madonna


----------



## Jerry in MN

Burnin' *For You* - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## moongirl

So Good To See *You* - Cheap Trick


----------



## fordson major

*Good* Vibrations - Beach Boys


----------



## radiofish

5 Piece Chicken Dinner - Beastie *Boys*


----------



## bugstabber

West End Girls - Pet Shop* Boys*


----------



## bugstabber

(sorry, the post was so nice it went in twice)


----------



## Klapton

The *End* - The Doors


----------



## bugstabber

This is Where it* End*s - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## Jerry in MN

The *End* of the Innocence - Don Henley


----------



## radiofish

Until *The End Of *Time - Foreigner


----------



## bugstabber

*End* Over *End* - Foo Fighters


----------



## Klapton

*Over* the Hills and Far Away - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Jerry in MN

All *Over* You - Live


----------



## Klapton

*All* of Me - Gerald Marks and Seymour Simons

First recorded by Belle Baker, it has become one of the most recorded songs of its era, with notable versions by Billie Holiday, Ella Fitzgerald, Dean Martin, Frank Sinatra, Django Reinhardt and Willie Nelson.


----------



## bugstabber

*All *I Really Want - Alanis Morissette


----------



## radiofish

*All* Day And *All* Of The Night - The Kinks


----------



## moongirl

Sister Christian - *Night* Ranger


----------



## Jerry in MN

Look at Little *Sister* - Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## radiofish

First I *Look At* The Purse - J. Geils Band


----------



## bugstabber

*The* Day *I* Tried to Live - Soundgarden


----------



## Lynne

*The* Night They Drove Old Dixie Down - The Band


----------



## arabian knight

They Drove *Old *Dixie Down 
*Old* Rivers - Walter Brennan


----------



## radiofish

*Old* Man - Neil Young


----------



## Jerry in MN

Same *Old* Song and Dance - Aerosmith


----------



## bugstabber

*Old* Time Rock *and* Roll - Bob Seger


----------



## Jerry in MN

*Rock and Roll* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## moongirl

*Rock and Roll* Ain't Noise Pollution - AC/DC


----------



## fordson major

Blood *Pollution*-Steel Dragon


----------



## Jerry in MN

Concrete and *Steel* - ZZ Top


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*And *I Love Her - the Beatles


----------



## bugstabber

Jack *and *Diane - John Mellencamp


----------



## radiofish

Rock *And* Roll - Heart


----------



## Jerry in MN

*Rock* 'n' *Roll Heart* - Eric Clapton


----------



## moongirl

Two Pink Lines - *Eric* Church


----------



## bugstabber

*Pink* Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Jerry in MN

*Cadillac* Ranch - *Bruce Springsteen*


----------



## bugstabber

What's on Your Mind - Crash *Cadillac*


----------



## arabian knight

No Matter *What* Shape (Your Stomach's In) The T-Bones. On a side note: This was a Alka-Seltzer theme song that went Top Five


----------



## Jerry in MN

*No Matter What* - Badfinger


----------



## radiofish

*No* Compassion - Talk Heads


----------



## MoonShine

*No* Sugar Tonight ~ The Guess Who


----------



## TC

*Tonight*'s the Night by Rod Stewart


----------



## moongirl

All Through the *Night* - Leon Russell


----------



## fordson major

*All Through The* Years-Erasure


----------



## radiofish

Reeling In *The Years * - Steely Dan


----------



## Jerry in MN

Golden *Years* - David Bowie


----------



## bugstabber

Still Crazy After All these *Years* - Paul Simon


----------



## Jerry in MN

I'd Love to Change the World - Ten *Years* After


----------



## fordson major

Waiting On *The World To Change* - John Mayer


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Waiting* For *The* Sun - Doors


----------



## SteveD(TX)

House of the Rising Sun - the Animals


----------



## Jerry in MN

*The House* is Rockin' - Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## bugstabber

Burning Down *the House* - Talking Heads


----------



## Jaclynne

Jive *Talking* - Bee Gees


----------



## radiofish

*Talking* In Your Sleep - The Romantics


----------



## MoonShine

Keep *Talking* ~ Pink Floyd


----------



## moongirl

*Talking* in Your Sleep - Crystal Gayle


----------



## MeanDean

Nobody will *Sleep*

Translation of the tenor aria title Nessun Dorma from Giacomo Puccini's opera Turandot


----------



## fordson major

*Nobody* Knows My Name- Afroman


----------



## Jerry in MN

*Nobody* But Me - The Isley Brothers


----------



## MeanDean

*Nobody* Knows The Trouble I've Seen - Louis Armstrong.


----------



## Jaclynne

*Nobody* To Love - Luther Vandross


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Somebody *to Love *- Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Jerry in MN

*Somebody to Love* - Queen


----------



## Jaclynne

*To Love Somebody* - Bee Gees


----------



## MeanDean

Everybody Loves *Somebody* Sometime - Dean Martin


----------



## radiofish

*Somebody* - J. Geils Band


----------



## Jerry in MN

Leader of the *Band* - Dan Fogelberg


----------



## bugstabber

Rubber *Band* Man - the Spinners


----------



## Jerry in MN

*Band* on *the* Run - Paul McCartney and Wings


----------



## fordson major

Take It *On The Run *- Reo Speedwagon


----------



## Jerry in MN

Always *On The Run* - Lenny Kravitz


----------



## bugstabber

Fox *on the Run* - Sweet


----------



## Jerry in MN

Kiss Me *on the* Bus - The Replacements


----------



## Jaclynne

Shut Up And *Kiss Me* - Mary Chapin Carpenter


----------



## Lynne

*Kiss Me* - Sixpence None the Richer


----------



## bugstabber

*Kiss Me* Deadly - Lita Ford


----------



## Jerry in MN

This *Kiss* - Faith Hill


----------



## radiofish

*Kiss* Off - Violent Femmes


----------



## Jerry in MN

Shout It Out Loud - *KISS*


----------



## bugstabber

*Kiss* From a Rose - Seal


----------



## radiofish

*Kiss* Your Past Goodbye - Aerosmith


----------



## moongirl

*Kiss* Me in the Rain - Barbra Streisand


----------



## radiofish

One Last *Kiss* - J. Geils Band


----------



## bugstabber

Hold Me, Thrill Me, *Kiss* Me, Kill Me - U2


----------



## Jerry in MN

*Hold* On - Triumph


----------



## fordson major

You Can't *Hold On* Too long-The Cars


----------



## Tiempo

You Can't hurry love - The Supremes (or Phil Collins)

Edited to add: grrr...bold option not working..YOU CAN'T


----------



## Jerry in MN

*You Can't* Always Get What *You* Want - The Rolling Stones


----------



## bugstabber

Letting *You *- Nine Inch Nails


----------



## moongirl

*You* Had Me - Joss Stone


----------



## radiofish

*You* Shook *Me* All Night Long - AC/DC


----------



## moongirl

*All Night Long* - Joe Walsh


----------



## Jerry in MN

*All Night Long* - Lionel Richie


----------



## radiofish

Through The *Long Night* - Billy Joel


----------



## Jerry in MN

Whatever Gets You *Through The Night* - John Lennon


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Through the Morning, *Through the Night* - Robert Plant and Alison Krauss


----------



## radiofish

*Morning* Has Broken - Spirit


----------



## Jerry in MN

Blue *Morning*, Blue Day - Foreigner


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Blue* Jean Bop - Gene Vincent


----------



## Jerry in MN

Forever in *Blue Jean*s - Neil Diamond


----------



## moongirl

*Forever* - Rex Smith


----------



## fordson major

*Forever *Young- Rod Stewart


----------



## Jerry in MN

*Young* Turks - *Rod Stewart*


----------



## radiofish

All The *Young* Dudes - Mott The Hoople


----------



## bugstabber

Southern Man - Neil Young


----------



## Jerry in MN

Simple *Man* - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Sabrina67

I Am A* Man *Of Constant Sorrow - Soggy Bottom Boys


----------



## bloogrssgrl

Blue Trail of *Sorrow* - Alison Krauss & Union Station


----------



## moongirl

*Blue* Bayou - Linda Rondstat


----------



## Jerry in MN

Born on the *Bayou* - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## radiofish

*Born* In East L.A. - Cheech Marin


----------



## moongirl

With You I'm *Born* Again - Billy Preston and Syreeta


----------



## Jerry in MN

*Born* to be Alive - Patrick Hernandez


----------



## fordson major

* Born To *Lead-Hoobastank


----------



## bugstabber

*Born *in the USA - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## sage_morgan

*Born* to be Wild - Steppenwolf


----------



## Jerry in MN

Real *Wild* Child - Iggy Pop


----------



## sage_morgan

*Wild* Thing ... The Troggs and Jimi


----------



## radiofish

*Wild*, *Wild*, Life - Talking Heads


----------



## moongirl

There Goes My *Life* - Kenny Chesney


----------



## fordson major

*There goes my *gun - Pixies


----------



## Jerry in MN

*My* Hero - Foo Fighters


----------



## bugstabber

*My *Sharona - the Knack


----------



## sage_morgan

*My* Way - Frank Sinatra


----------



## radiofish

*My* Life - Billy Joel


----------



## bugstabber

In *My** Life* - Johnny Cash


----------



## fordson major

There's A Thug *In My Life* -Rihanna


----------



## moongirl

*Life in* the Fast Lane - The Eagles


----------



## Jerry in MN

A Day *in the Life* - The Beatles


----------



## Jaclynne

It's A Beautiful *Life* - Don McClean


----------



## radiofish

White Bird - *It's A Beautiful* Day


----------



## Jerry in MN

Seven Nation Army - The *White* Stripes


----------



## bugstabber

*White *Like That - Filter


----------



## bloogrssgrl

Don't Do Me *Like That* - Tom Petty


----------



## Jaclynne

*Do That* To Me One More Time - Captain And Tennille


----------



## radiofish

Take *Me To* The River - Talking Heads


----------



## moongirl

*Take Me* Down - Alabama


----------



## Jaclynne

*Take* It To The Limit - Eagles


----------



## Jerry in MN

Takin' *It To The* Streets - The Doobie Brothers


----------



## fordson major

Come Back *to the Streets* - Chamillionaire


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Back* in the U.S.S.R. - the Beatles


----------



## radiofish

*Back* Where You Belong - 38 Special


----------



## bugstabber

Right *Where* It *Belong*s - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## moongirl

Love Lift Us Up *Where* We *Belong* - Jennifer Warnes and Joe Cocker


----------



## fordson major

Giving it all *up* for *love*=Huey Lewis and The News -


----------



## bugstabber

Whole Lotta* Love* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Jerry in MN

*Lotta Love* - Nicolette Larson


----------



## moongirl

Musta Notta Gotta *Lotta* - Joe Ely


----------



## fordson major

Waitin' On *Joe *- Steve Azar.


----------



## Farmer Dave

Hey *Joe* - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Hey* Jude - the Beatles


----------



## Jerry in MN

*Hey Hey* What Can I Do - Led Zeppelin


----------



## radiofish

*What* Is And *What* Should Never Be - *Led Zeppelin*


----------



## sage_morgan

It's now or *never* - Elvis


----------



## TC

*It's* a Heartache by Bonnie Tyler


----------



## bugstabber

*Heartache*s By the Number - Ray Price


----------



## Jerry in MN

*Heartache* Tonight - The Eagles


----------



## bugstabber

Can I Sleep in Your Arms *Tonight*? - Willie Nelson


----------



## Jaclynne

Are You Lonesome *Tonight*? - Elvis Presley


----------



## sage_morgan

Oh, *Lonesome* Me - Don Gibson/Chet Atkins


----------



## moongirl

Cleaning This Gun (Come on in Boy) - Rodney *Atkins*


----------



## fordson major

Sadie, The Cleaning Lady-John Farnham


----------



## Jerry in MN

*Lady* - Little River Band


----------



## Jaclynne

She's A *Lady* - Tom Jones


----------



## sage_morgan

*She's* Waiting (For another lover) - Clapton


----------



## radiofish

*Waiting For* A Girl Like You - Foreigner


----------



## Jerry in MN

*A Girl Like You* - Smithereens


----------



## bugstabber

*You* Oughtta Know - Alanis Morrissette


----------



## fordson major

*You Oughta* Be With Me - Gerald Levert


----------



## bugstabber

*Be With Me *- Carly Simon


----------



## Jaclynne

Stay *With Me* - Rod Stewart


----------



## radiofish

I Want You To Want *Me* - Cheap Trick


----------



## bugstabber

Poor Twisted *Me *- Metallica


----------



## moongirl

Same old *Me* - The Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## sage_morgan

Same Old Story - B.B. King


----------



## bugstabber

The Thrill is Gone - *B.B. King*


----------



## Jerry in MN

Good Lovin' *Gone* Bad - Bad Company


----------



## moongirl

*Lovin'* You - Minnie Riperton


----------



## Jerry in MN

Something About *You* - Boston


----------



## fordson major

I`m Into *Something *Good- Hermans Hermits


----------



## radiofish

*I'm* The Slime - Frank Zappa


----------



## Jerry in MN

*I'm The* Man - Joe Jackson


----------



## bugstabber

Piano *Man* - Billy Joel


----------



## Jaclynne

The Greatest *Man* I Never Knew - Reba McEntire


----------



## radiofish

*Never* Say *Never* - Romeo Void


----------



## moongirl

*Romeo's * Tune - Steve Forbert


----------



## Jerry in MN

While You See a Chance - *Steve* Winwood


----------



## bugstabber

Letting *You *- Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Jaclynne

*Letting* Go - Joe Cocker


----------



## radiofish

*Letting* You *Go* - Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers


----------



## moongirl

*Tom* Sawyer - Rush


----------



## Jerry in MN

Closer To The Heart - *Rush*


----------



## sammyd

The *Closer* you get - Alabama


----------



## Farmer Dave

Sweet Home *Alabama* - Lynyrd Skynrd


----------



## Jena

*Home*-Sheryl Crow


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Polly Come Home - Robert Plant and Alison Krauss


----------



## radiofish

*Come* Sail Away - Styx


----------



## Jerry in MN

When I *Come* Around - Green Day


----------



## bugstabber

*When* You Dream - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## radiofish

*Dream* Police - Cheap Trick


----------



## moongirl

*Dream* a Little *Dream* - The Mamas and the Papas


----------



## fordson major

*Dream* weaver - Reo Speedwagon


----------



## Jerry in MN

Gemini *Dream* - Moody Blues


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I Had Too Much to Dream Last Night - the Electric Prunes


----------



## moongirl

These *Dream*s - Heart


----------



## radiofish

In Your Wildest *Dreams* - Moody Blues


----------



## bugstabber

California *Dream*ing - The Mamas and the Papas


----------



## Jerry in MN

Going to *California* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## moongirl

*California* Man - Cheap Trick


----------



## fordson major

Hotel *California* ,Eagles


----------



## SteveD(TX)

California Girls - Beach Boys


----------



## bugstabber

Punk Rock *Girl* - the Dead Milkmen


----------



## radiofish

Breaking Up The *Girl* - Garbage


----------



## bugstabber

*The Girl* is Mine - Paul McCartney & Michael Jackson


----------



## moongirl

*The Girl* Can't Help It - Little Richard


----------



## sage_morgan

*Help* - Beatles


----------



## Jerry in MN

Girl Can't *Help* It - Journey


----------



## fordson major

*Girls can't *wait -Gin Blossoms


----------



## radiofish

*Girls* And Boys - Blur


----------



## Jerry in MN

The Low Spark Of High-Heeled *Boys* - Traffic


----------



## moongirl

*High Heeled* Sneakers - Tommy Tucker


----------



## fordson major

Hell on *high heel*s- Motley Crue


----------



## radiofish

*High Heels* In Motion - Ted Nugent


----------



## Jerry in MN

Backfield *In Motion* - Mel and Tim


----------



## bugstabber

The Loco*motion* - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Jerry in MN

*Funk* #49 - *The* James Gang


----------



## radiofish

*Funk*y Cold Medinia - Tone Loc


----------



## moongirl

She's So *Cold* - The Rolling Stones


----------



## fordson major

*She's So *High Above Me - Everclear


----------



## Jerry in MN

And *She* Was - Talking Heads


----------



## radiofish

*She* Comes In Colors - The Rolling Stones


----------



## moongirl

*She* Bop - Cindy Lauper


----------



## fordson major

Blitzkrieg *bop* - Ramones


----------



## Jerry in MN

Horizontal *Bop* - Bob Seger


----------



## Jena

Unskinny *Bop* - Poison


----------



## radiofish

Be *Bop* A Lula - Gene Vincent


----------



## Jerry in MN

I'll *Be* There For You - Bon Jovi


----------



## moongirl

I've Done Everything *For You* - Rick Springfield


----------



## fordson major

All These Things That* I've Done*-The Killers


----------



## sage_morgan

Oh You Pretty Things - Bowie


----------



## radiofish

*Pretty* As *You* Feel - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Jerry in MN

Do *You Feel* Like We Do - Peter Frampton


----------



## moongirl

*We* Will Rock *You* - Queen


----------



## fordson major

And The Cradle *Will Rock*-Van Halen


----------



## Jena

Into *theOcean-Blue October*


----------



## radiofish

Not being sure which song to go with??? I will use the one above....

*The Ocean* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## bugstabber

That sucks!

Get Outta My Dreams, Get Into My Car - Billy* Ocean*


----------



## Jerry in MN

Boys In The Bright White Sports *Car* - Trooper


----------



## radiofish

Gimme Some Slack - The *Car*s


----------



## moongirl

*Gimme Some* Lovin' - The Spencer Davis Group


----------



## fordson major

Gimme All Your *Lovinâ*- ZZ Top


----------



## SteveD(TX)

All My Loving - the Beatles


----------



## bugstabber

I'm in Love With *My* Car - Queen


----------



## radiofish

*Love* Stinks - J. Geils Band


----------



## moongirl

I *Love* You - The Climax Blues Band


----------



## fordson major

Hate That *I Love You*-Rihanna


----------



## radiofish

*Love* In An Elevator - Aerosmith


----------



## bugstabber

All the *Love in* the World - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## moongirl

*Nine* Lives - Aerosmith


----------



## fordson major

Cloud Number *Nine *- Bryan Adams


----------



## sage_morgan

Get Off My *Cloud* - Rolling Stones


----------



## bugstabber

*Get* Real Paid - Beck


----------



## Jerry in MN

*Real Real* Gone - Van Morrison


----------



## bugstabber

Even Better Than the *Real* Thing - U2


----------



## Jerry in MN

Should've Known *Better* - Richard Marx


----------



## radiofish

You *Better*, You Bet - The Who


----------



## moongirl

*You Better* Be Good To Me - Tina Turner


----------



## fordson major

That I Would *Be Good *- Alanis Morissette


----------



## Jerry in MN

*Be Good* To Yourself - Journey


----------



## radiofish

Johnny *Be Good* - Chuck Berry


----------



## bugstabber

*Good *Girls Don't - the Knack


----------



## Jerry in MN

*Good* - Better Than Ezra


----------



## moongirl

computer went crazy


----------



## moongirl

I Wanna Be A Cowboy - *Boys* Don't Cry

I am confused......It is nearly 6 am and the two following posts were here before mine???


----------



## radiofish

*Good* Fortune - P.J. Harvey


----------



## Jaclynne

*Good* Vibrations - Beach Boys


----------



## fordson major

Lifestyles Of The Rich And Famous-*Good *Charlotte


----------



## bugstabber

My* Life* - Billy Joel


----------



## radiofish

*Life* In The Fast Lane - The Eagles


----------



## moongirl

*Life* is Good - Jo Dee Messina


----------



## fordson major

Lord, I Hope This Day *Is Good *-Don Williams


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Good Day *Sunshine - the Beatles


----------



## bugstabber

When I Come Around - Green *Day*


----------



## radiofish

Every *Day* Should Be A Holiday - Dandy Warhols


----------



## Jerry in MN

*Holiday* - Nazareth


----------



## Tiempo

Jerry in MN said:


> *Holiday* - Nazareth


As much as it pains me 

Holiday by Madonna


----------



## moongirl

Like a Virgin - *Madonna*


----------



## fordson major

Be *Like* That- 3 Doors Down


----------



## Jerry in MN

Scarred *Like That* - Live


----------



## bugstabber

White *Like That* - Filter


----------



## Jerry in MN

Great *White* Buffalo - Ted Nugent


----------



## radiofish

Once Bitten, Twice Shy - Great *White*


----------



## moongirl

*Once* Upon a Fool Ago - Trace Adkins


----------



## fordson major

Everybody's *Fool *- Evanescence


----------



## Jerry in MN

Nobody's *Fool* - Cinderella


----------



## radiofish

*Fool* For The City - Foghat


----------



## bugstabber

Kissing a *Fool* - George Michael


----------



## Jerry in MN

*Fool* In The Rain - Led Zeppelin


----------



## fordson major

Standing *In The Rain*-Billy Talent


----------



## Jerry in MN

November *Rain* - Guns 'n' Roses


----------



## radiofish

The *Rain* Song - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Tiempo

radiofish said:


> The *Rain* Song - Led Zeppelin


Kingdom of *Rain* - The The

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_i9BJgbD98[/ame]

My favorite band


----------



## bugstabber

Here Comes the *Rain* Again - Eurythmics


----------



## Jerry in MN

Let It *Rain* - Eric Clapton


----------



## radiofish

I'm Only Happy When *It Rain*s - Garbage


----------



## fordson major

Don't Worry, Be *Happy*-Bobby McFerrin


----------



## moongirl

Watching Scotty Grow - *Bobby* Goldsboro


----------



## fordson major

*Scotty* Doesn't Know -Bowling for Soup


----------



## bugstabber

Watching *Scotty* Die - Dead Milkmen


----------



## radiofish

*Watching* The Detectives - Elvis Costello

(Ah Ha!!! That's who sings -"Scotty Doesn't Know" - Now I have to watch Euro Trip again!!!!)


----------



## bugstabber

*Watching the* River Flow - Bob Dylan


----------



## Jerry in MN

Where *The River Flow*s - Collective Soul


----------



## fordson major

Hole In *The River*-Crowded House


----------



## Farmer Dave

*River* Deep, Mountain High - Ike & Tina Turner


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Green River - CCR


----------



## radiofish

Take Me To The *River* - Talking Heads


----------



## moongirl

*Take Me To the * Pilot - Elton John


----------



## bugstabber

*Take Me To the* Top - Loverboy


----------



## radiofish

*Top* Of *The* World - Cheap Trick


----------



## moongirl

A *World* Without Heroes - Kiss


----------



## fordson major

*Heroes* Don't Cry - Scorpions


----------



## sage_morgan

Big Girls *Don't Cry* - The Four Seasons


----------



## moongirl

Good *Girls Don't*(But I Do) - The Knack


----------



## fordson major

(I Don't Know Why I Love You) *But I Do*-Clarence 'Frogman' Henry


----------



## Farmer Dave

*I Love You* - People


----------



## sage_morgan

*I* Want *You* - Beatles


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*I Want* to Hold Your Hand - the Beatles


----------



## radiofish

*I Want* A New Drug - Huey Lewis And The News


----------



## bugstabber

I Want You To Want Me - Cheap Trick


----------



## moongirl

*Trick* or Treat - Robert Cray


----------



## fordson major

*Treat* Me Right- Pat Benatar


----------



## radiofish

*Right* Here, *Right* Now - Van Halen


----------



## Farmer Dave

Brown Eyed Girl - *Van* Morrison


----------



## moongirl

Chevy *Van* - Sammy Johns


----------



## radiofish

*Chevy* Ridin' High - Dr. Dre


----------



## bugstabber

Rocky Mountain *High *- John Denver


----------



## Jerry in MN

Misty *Mountain* Hop - Led Zeppelin


----------



## fordson major

In The *Misty* Moonlight ,Dean Martin


----------



## bugstabber

Virginia *Moon *- Foo Fighters


----------



## radiofish

Man In The *Moon* - R.E.M.


----------



## bugstabber

*Moon*light Becomes You - Willie Nelson


----------



## moongirl

Gravedigger - *Willie Nelson*


----------



## Farmer Dave

Garden Party - Ricky *Nelson*


----------



## bugstabber

*Party* Like a Rock Star - Shop Boyz


----------



## radiofish

Love Me *Like A Rock* - Donny Iris


----------



## bugstabber

*Like a Rock *- Bob Seger


----------



## moongirl

Life is *a Rock* (but the Radio rolled me) - Reunion


----------



## bugstabber

*Life*'s been Good - Joe Walsh


----------



## moongirl

*Life* is *Good* - JoDee Messina


----------



## radiofish

*Life*styles Of The Rich And The Famous - *Good* Charolette


----------



## bugstabber

A Day in the *Life* - Beatles


----------



## moongirl

*Life*'s A Dance - John Michael Montgomery


----------



## MeanDean

You Can *Dance* If You Want To - Men At Work


----------



## fordson major

*If You Want *Love-Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Jerry in MN

*Black* - Pearl Jam


----------



## radiofish

*Black* Betty - Ram Jam


----------



## bugstabber

The Deepest Blues are *Black* - Foo Fighters

(bam a lam)


----------



## fordson major

*The* First Cut Is *The Deepest *-Sheryl Crow


----------



## bugstabber

*The First* Time Ever I Saw Your Face - Johnny Cash


----------



## radiofish

*First Time* We Fall In Love - *The* Kinks


----------



## bugstabber

How Many More *Time*s - Led Zeppelin


----------



## EarlsNan

Time In A Bottle~Jim Croce


----------



## bugstabber

*Time* is on My Side - Rolling Stones


----------



## fordson major

Thorn In *My Side *-Eurythmics


----------



## bugstabber

Be*side* You in Time - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## moongirl

I Honestly Love *You* - Olivia Newton John


----------



## fordson major

How Much *I Love You *-Mariah Carey


----------



## bugstabber

*I Love *the Dead - Alice Cooper


----------



## Jerry in MN

No Excuses - *Alice* in Chains


----------



## Lynne

*Alice*- *Alice* In Chains


----------



## radiofish

*Alice*'s Restaurant - Arlo Guthrie

(I'm sittin' over here on the group "W" bench...)


----------



## Lynne

radiofish said:


> *
> (I'm sittin' over here on the group "W" bench...)*


*
???:shrug:


Scenes from An Italian Restaurant - Billy Joel*


----------



## fordson major

The Lonesome *Scenes* Of Winter-Cara Dillon'


----------



## bugstabber

radiofish said:


> *Alice*'s Restaurant - Arlo Guthrie
> 
> (I'm sittin' over here on the group "W" bench...)


(LOL for littering)

Hazy Shade *of Winter* - the Bangles


----------



## radiofish

Frankenstein - Edgar *Winter*

(Lynne - you have to listen to the song Alice's Restaurant, to get the Group "W" bench.. reference.)

(Bugstabber - Sittin' on the Group "W" bench, for littering and creating a public nusiance):banana02:


----------



## fordson major

Feed My *Frankenstein* -Alice Cooper


----------



## moongirl

Take it Like a Woman - *Alice Cooper*


----------



## fordson major

Man! I Feel *Like A Woman*! - Shania Twain


----------



## radiofish

*I Feel Like* I'm Fixing To Die Rag - Country Joe McDonald And The Fish


----------



## bugstabber

*I Feel* So Bad - Elvis Presley


----------



## Jerry in MN

*I Feel* Good - James Brown


----------



## bugstabber

The *Good* Soldier - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## radiofish

*The* Unknown *Soldier* - *The* Doors


----------



## Lynne

One Tin *Soldier* - Coven


----------



## moongirl

*One* Bad Apple - The Osmonds


----------



## radiofish

*Bad* To The Bone - George Thorogood And The Deleware Destroyers


----------



## Jerry in MN

Too *Bad* - Nickelback


----------



## bugstabber

*Too* Much Time on My Hands - Styx


----------



## moongirl

Daddy's *Hands* - Holly Dunn


----------



## fordson major

Butterfly Kisses *Daddy's* Little Girl!-Faith Hill -Tim Mcgraw


----------



## heather

Hey *Little* Rich *Girl* 
by Amy Winehouse


----------



## bugstabber

Crazy* Little* Thing Called Love - Queen


----------



## heather

It's *Called* a heart by Depeche Mode


----------



## radiofish

*Heart*less - *Heart*


----------



## fordson major

Land Of Tha* Heartless* -Bone Thugs-N-Harmony


----------



## bugstabber

My Violent *Heart *- Nine Inch Nails


----------



## fordson major

Kickstart *My Heart* Motley Crue


----------



## bugstabber

*Heart*less - *Heart*


----------



## moongirl

The *Heart* Won't lie - Reba McEntire


----------



## fordson major

Angels* Won't Lie*-Negative


----------



## Jerry in MN

Wild *Angels* - Martina McBride


----------



## radiofish

*Angel* In Blue - J. Geils Band


----------



## bugstabber

*Blue *Bayou - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## moongirl

*Blue* Eyes - Elton John


----------



## fordson major

Baby *Blue Eyes* / Flatt And Scruggs


----------



## SteveD(TX)

My Blue Angel - Aaron Tippin


----------



## ptannjr

*Angel* - Aerosmith


----------



## radiofish

Thank You For Sending Me An *Angel* - Talking Heads


----------



## moongirl

*Angel* Eyes - The Jeff Healey Band


----------



## fordson major

Falling From the Sky -Dark* Angel *


----------



## bugstabber

Lights in *the Sky *- Nine Inch Nails


----------



## radiofish

Man *In The* Box - Alice *In* Chains


----------



## moongirl

*Man* on *the Moon* - REM


----------



## fordson major

*Man on The* Run -Molly Hatchet


----------



## ptannjr

*Run* if you can - ACCEPT


----------



## bugstabber

Fox on the *Run* - Sweet


----------



## moongirl

Band *on the Run* - Paul McCartney and Wings


----------



## fordson major

Dance *Band On The* Titanic -Harry Chapin -


----------



## bugstabber

*Dance*, *Dance*, *Dance* - Steve Miller *Band*


----------



## Lynne

Long Tall Glasses (I Can *Dance*) - Leo Sayer


----------



## radiofish

*I* *Can*'t *Dance* - Genesis


----------



## bugstabber

The Mummers' *Dance*- Loreena McKennitt


----------



## moongirl

I Hope You *Dance* - Leann Womack


----------



## fordson major

* I Hope I* Never-Split Enz -


----------



## Jerry in MN

*Never* Say Goodbye - Bon Jovi


----------



## radiofish

*Goodbye* To You - Scandal


----------



## bugstabber

*Goodbye to* Me - Stuart Davis


----------



## fordson major

*Goodbye *Yellow Brick Road - Elton John


----------



## ptannjr

goodbye to romance - Ozzy


Sorry cant bold from my phone.


----------



## bugstabber

You Wouldn't Cross the Street* to* Say *Goodbye* - Willie Nelson


----------



## radiofish

*You* Are What *You* Is - Frank Zappa


----------



## moongirl

*You are* So Beautiful - Joe Cocker


----------



## fordson major

To Where *You Are* - Josh Groban


----------



## ptannjr

*Where *do i go - Amy Grant


----------



## radiofish

*Do I* Stay, Or *Do I Go* Now - The Clash


----------



## bugstabber

*Stay* the Night - Chicago


----------



## fordson major

Children Of *The Night* ,Bad Company


----------



## moongirl

Hell is for *Children* - Pat Benatar


----------



## fordson major

*hell*s bells-AC/DC


----------



## Farmer Dave

Tubular *Bells* - Mike Oldfield


----------



## radiofish

*Bells* Of St. James - Kansas


----------



## bugstabber

For Whom the *Bell *Tolls - Metallica


----------



## moongirl

Always/The*Bells*/I Need You - Sam Harris


----------



## fordson major

Loving You *Always* - Los Lonely Boys


----------



## bugstabber

Letting *You* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Jerry in MN

I Came For *You* - Manfred Mann's Earth Band


----------



## bugstabber

When *You *Dream - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## fordson major

* Dream* weaver - Reo Speedwagon


----------



## bugstabber

*Dream*er - Supertramp


----------



## fordson major

I Am A *Dreamer* - Card Captor Sakura


----------



## moongirl

*I* Love *A* Rainy Night - Eddie Rabbitt


----------



## bugstabber

Black *Night* - Willie Nelson


----------



## Lynne

*Night*s In White Satin - Moody Blues


----------



## bugstabber

More Human Than Human - *White* Zombie


----------



## radiofish

Seven Nation Army - *White* Stripes


----------



## fordson major

Sail Over* Seven* Seas-Gina T


----------



## bugstabber

Erased, *Over*. Out - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## moongirl

Almost *Over* You - Sheena Easton


----------



## ptannjr

*You* give love a bad name - Bon Jovi


----------



## fordson major

Scream'n Out Your* Name *- Sworn Broken


----------



## bugstabber

What U See - Mutha's Day *Out*


----------



## ptannjr

*What* do you do for money - ACDC


----------



## Lynne

Love, Life & *Money* - Johnny Winter


----------



## radiofish

Lawyers, Guns, *And Money* - Warren Zevon


----------



## ptannjr

*Money* for Nothing - Dire Straights


----------



## moongirl

*Nothin'* But A Good Time - Poison


----------



## ptannjr

let the *good time*s roll - the cars


----------



## fordson major

*Good Time *Charlie's Got The Blues -Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## bugstabber

Only the *Good* Die Young - Billy Joel


----------



## radiofish

*Good* Girl's Don't - *The* Knack


----------



## Lynne

*Good Girls* Go to Heaven - Meatloaf


----------



## AR Cattails

California *Girls* - Beach Boys


----------



## moongirl

*Boys* of Summer - Don Henley


----------



## fordson major

Last Days *Of Summer* - Silverstein.


----------



## bugstabber

Every* Day* is Exactly the Same - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## radiofish

*Every Day* *Is* A Winding Road - Sheryl Crow


----------



## bugstabber

I Live With it *Every Day* - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## radiofish

*Day* After *Day* - Badfinger


----------



## fordson major

Earth *Day *Every *Day *-John Denver


----------



## Lynne

*Everyday *- Buddy Holly


----------



## bugstabber

Rainy *Day* Blues - Willie Nelson


----------



## radiofish

*Rainy Day* People - Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## moongirl

Short *People* - Randy Newman


----------



## fordson major

Lifeâs Too *Short* To Love Like That-Faith Hill


----------



## ptannjr

*love* hurts - nazareth and later redone by joan jett.


----------



## bugstabber

*Hurt* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## ptannjr

What *hurt*s the most - rascall flats


----------



## moongirl

*The Most* Beautiful Girl - Charlie Rich


----------



## fordson major

I Miss You *The Most* / Andy Griggs


----------



## ptannjr

*Miss*ing *you* - John Waite


----------



## bugstabber

I've Been *Missing You* - Kenny G


----------



## radiofish

Walking In L.A. - *Missing* Persons


----------



## bugstabber

I *Walk* the Line - Johnny Cash


----------



## fordson major

Hold *the line*-Toto


----------



## bugstabber

*Hold* Me Tighter - Willie Nelson


----------



## radiofish

Gettin' *Tighter* - Deep Purple


----------



## moongirl

*Purple* Rain - Prince


----------



## fordson major

*Purple *People Eater -sheb wooley
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9H_cI_WCnE[/ame]


----------



## ptannjr

*Beautiful *People - Maralyn Manson


----------



## Jaclynne

*Beautiful* Mess - Diamond Rio


----------



## ptannjr

Making a *Mess* - Skid Row


----------



## bugstabber

Feel Like *Making* Love - Bad Company


----------



## Jaclynne

*Love* Sneaking Up On You - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## radiofish

*Love* Me Two Times - The Doors


----------



## moongirl

Sign of the *Times* - Prince


----------



## fordson major

*Sign of the* Gypsy Queen-April Wine


----------



## ptannjr

*Queen* of Memphis - Confederate Railroad


----------



## radiofish

Killer *Queen* - *Queen*


----------



## bugstabber

Dancing *Queen* - Abba


----------



## moongirl

*Dancing* Like Lovers - Mary McGregor


----------



## fordson major

*Dancing *With Tears In My Eyes ,Ultravox


----------



## bugstabber

*Eyes* Without a Face - Billy Idol


----------



## Jaclynne

Christmas *Without* You - Dolly Parton


----------



## moongirl

*Christmas* is the Time to Say I Love *You* - Billy Squier


----------



## fordson major

*Christmas* In Killarney-The Irish Rovers


----------



## bugstabber

Blue *Christmas* - Elvis Presley


----------



## radiofish

Father *Christmas* - The Kinks


----------



## bugstabber

White *Christmas* - Bing Crosby


----------



## moongirl

Roses on *White * Lace - Alice Cooper


----------



## fordson major

bed of *roses* -hinder


----------



## bugstabber

Paradise City - Guns n' *Roses*


----------



## Jaclynne

Just Another Day In *Paradise* - Phil Vasser


----------



## bugstabber

*Paradise* - Styx


----------



## radiofish

*Paradise* By The Dashboard Lights - Meatloaf


----------



## moongirl

*Lights* - Styx


----------



## fordson major

After The *Lights* Go Down Low -Lou Rawls


----------



## Jaclynne

*After The* Lovin' - Faron Young


----------



## radiofish

*After The* Goldrush - Neil *Young*


----------



## moongirl

From This Moment on - *Neil* Schon


----------



## fordson major

A *Moment* Like *This* Kelly Clarkson


----------



## radiofish

*A* Girl *Like* You - The Smithereens


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

*Girl* - The Beatles


----------



## fordson major

Bad *Girl*friend -Theory of a Dead Man


----------



## Jaclynne

She's A *Bad* Mamma Jamma - Stevie Wonder


----------



## bugstabber

*Bad* Days - Flaming Lips


----------



## Jaclynne

Hard *Days* Night - Beatles


----------



## radiofish

*Night* And *Day* - U2


----------



## moongirl

The *Night* He Can't Remember - Trace Adkins


----------



## fordson major

Letâs Make A* Night *To* Remember* - Bryan Adams


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Let's *Spend the *Night* Together - Rolling Stones


----------



## bugstabber

We're in this *Together* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Jaclynne

*Together* Again - Buck Owens


----------



## fordson major

On the Road *Again* / Willie Nelson


----------



## radiofish

*On The Road Again* - Canned Heat


----------



## Jaclynne

Hello *Again* - Neil Diamond


----------



## bugstabber

Here it Comes *Again* - Please


----------



## fordson major

Here I Go Again - Whitesnake


----------



## bugstabber

Alone *Again* (Naturally) - Gilbert O'Sullivan


----------



## radiofish

Hello *Again* - The Cars


----------



## bugstabber

I'm in Love With My *Car* - Queen


----------



## Jaclynne

Riding In *My Car* - Woody Guthrie


----------



## radiofish

Somebody Stole *My Car* - The Kinks


----------



## moongirl

*Somebody*'s Knocking - Terri Gibbs


----------



## fordson major

Canât You Hear Me* Knocking *- Rolling Stones


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*You Can't *Do That - the Beatles


----------



## bugstabber

No *You Do*n't - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## RedTartan

I Hate Myself for Loving You - Joan Jet


----------



## bugstabber

My Engine is With *You* - Bush


----------



## Jaclynne

Say *You*, Say Me - Lionel Richie


----------



## radiofish

Why Do *You* Love *Me* - Garbage


----------



## moongirl

Who *Do You Love* - George Thoroughgood and the Destroyers


----------



## fordson major

I *Love* To Dance ,Datura


----------



## Jaclynne

*I Love* My Dog - Cat Stevens


----------



## bugstabber

I Love the Dead - Alice Cooper


----------



## radiofish

*Love* In An Elevator - Aerosmith


----------



## Jaclynne

*Love In* The Hot Afternoon - Gene Watson


----------



## moongirl

Killed by *Love* - Alice Cooper


----------



## fordson major

Video* Killed* The Radio Star - Buggles


----------



## radiofish

Shooting *Star* - Bad Company


----------



## bugstabber

Highway *Star *- Deep Purple


----------



## Jaclynne

Life Is A *Highway* - Rascal Flatts


----------



## moongirl

*Highway* to Hell - AC/DC


----------



## fordson major

Raise a Little *Hell* ,Trooper


----------



## radiofish

Gonna *Raise Hell* - Cheap trick


----------



## SteveD(TX)

You're *Gonna *Lose That Girl - Beatles


----------



## Jerry in MN

Feelin' *That* Way - Journey


----------



## bugstabber

The *Way* Out is Through - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Kstornado11

Big Ten *Inch* Record- Aerosmith


----------



## fordson major

* Inch *By *Inch*-Elvis Costello


----------



## bugstabber

One *Inch* Rock - T Rex


----------



## fordson major

* One* (is The Loneliest Number) -Three Dog Night


----------



## Jerry in MN

*One* - Creed


----------



## bugstabber

*One* - Filter


----------



## radiofish

*One* More Time - April Wine


----------



## moongirl

Drinkin' *Wine* Spo Dee Odee - Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## fordson major

Old Red* Wine*- the who


----------



## bugstabber

Red Red *Wine* - UB40


----------



## radiofish

*Red* - Sammy Hagar


----------



## bugstabber

Lunatic Fringe - *Red *Rider


----------



## fordson major

The Surrey With the *Fringe* on Top-Rodgers and Hammerstein


----------



## bugstabber

Make it *With* You - Bread


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*You* Baby - the Turtles


----------



## bugstabber

When *You* Dream - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## radiofish

*You* Shook Me All Night Long - AC/DC


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*You Shook Me (All Night Long)* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## bugstabber

Babe I'm Gonna Leave* You - Led Zeppelin*


----------



## radiofish

*You*r Time Is *Gonna* Come - *Led Zeppelin*


----------



## bugstabber

Good *Time*s Bad *Time*s -* Led Zeppelin*


----------



## fordson major

* Good* Lovin' Gone *Bad- Bad *Company


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Good Lovin'* - the Young Rascals


----------



## bugstabber

*Good* Vibrations - Beach Boys


----------



## fordson major

For The *Good *Times - Kris Kristofferson


----------



## bugstabber

How Many More *Times* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## moongirl

*More* Than A Feeling - Boston


----------



## fordson major

I`m *Feeling *This - Blink 182


----------



## bugstabber

Hooked on a *Feeling* - B.J. Thomas


----------



## radiofish

She Blinded Me With Science - *Thomas* Dolby


----------



## fordson major

* Blinded* By the Light-Manfred Mann's Earth Band


----------



## bugstabber

Electra Made Me *Blind* - Everclear


----------



## radiofish

Arrested For Driving While *Blind* - ZZ Top


----------



## wottahuzzee

No Rain -- *Blind* Melon


----------



## fordson major

Heavy Cloud *No Rain* ,Sting


----------



## wottahuzzee

Crying in the *Rain* -- Everly Brothers


----------



## bugstabber

Blue Eyes *Crying in the Rain* - Willie Nelson


----------



## radiofish

*The Rain* Song - Led Zeppelin


----------



## wottahuzzee

*The* Immigrant *Song -- Led Zeppelin*


----------



## moongirl

*The* Logical *Song* - Supertramp


----------



## fordson major

ItÂ´s Not *Logical*-Olsen Twins


----------



## bugstabber

Highly Il*logical* - Leonard Nimoy


----------



## moongirl

Once I Smiled - *Leonard Nimoy*


----------



## fordson major

And she *Smiled*-Horse


----------



## cheryl-tx

American* Horse*-The Cult


----------



## bugstabber

*Horse* With No Name - *America*


----------



## radiofish

What's Your *Name* - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Jerry in MN

I Won't Tell No One *Your Name* - Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## moongirl

*One* Tin Soldier - Skeeter Davis


----------



## fordson major

The Queen & The *Soldier* - Suzanne Vega


----------



## bugstabber

*Queen* of *the* Air - Everclear


----------



## radiofish

Something In *The Air* Tonight - Genesis


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Something In The* Way She Moves -- The Beatles


----------



## moongirl

*The Way* We Were - Barbra Streisand


----------



## fordson major

Wish* We Were* Older-Metro Station


----------



## 4nTN

*Wish you were here~Pink Floyd*


----------



## wottahuzzee

Last Date -- *Floyd* Cramer


----------



## bugstabber

*Last* Dance - Donna Summer


----------



## rabbitgeek

When You *Dance* - The Turbans


----------



## radiofish

I Can't *Dance* - Genesis


----------



## Tiempo

*Dancing* in the moonlight - Thin Lizzy


----------



## rabbitgeek

*Thin* Line Between Love & Hate - The Persuaders


----------



## greenacres

I _*Love *_Rock and Roll~Joan Jett


----------



## moongirl

*Rock and Roll* Ain't Noise Pollution - AC/DC


----------



## fordson major

Nine Types Of Industrial *Pollution*- Frank Zappa


----------



## wottahuzzee

Love Potion Number *Nine* -- The Clovers


----------



## bugstabber

When You *Love* Somebody - Fruitbats


----------



## wottahuzzee

Do *You Love* Me (Now That I Can Dance) - The Contours


----------



## bugstabber

Long Tall Glasses (*I Can Dance*) - Leo Sayer


----------



## moongirl

Sun*glasses* at Night - Corey Hart


----------



## fordson major

Someday I'll Be Saturday *Night*-Bon Jovi


----------



## bugstabber

Black *Night* - Willie Nelson


----------



## Lynne

*Black Night* - Deep Purple


----------



## rabbitgeek

Tomorrow *Night* in Baltimore -- Roger Miller


----------



## bugstabber

Saturday* Night* - Bay City Rollers


----------



## rabbitgeek

Inner *City *Blues (Make Me Wanna Holler) -- Marvin Gaye


----------



## radiofish

Fool For The *City* - Foghat


----------



## wottahuzzee

Chain of *Fools* -- Aretha Franklin


----------



## fordson major

Back On The *Chain* Gang - Pretenders


----------



## rabbitgeek

*Back* In The Saddle Again -- Gene Autry


----------



## radiofish

*Back In The Saddle Again* - Aerosmith


----------



## rabbitgeek

I Feel *The* Earth Move -- Carole King


----------



## wottahuzzee

That's The Way of the World -- *Earth*, Wind, and Fire


----------



## bugstabber

All the Love in *the World *- Nine Inch Nails


----------



## radiofish

Tunnel Of *Love* - Dire Straights


----------



## fordson major

Light At The End *Of* The *Tunnel*-Keith Whitley


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Light* My Fire -- The Doors


----------



## moongirl

*Light* Up - Styx


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Up*, Up and Away -- Fifth Dimension


----------



## fordson major

Throw Yourself *Away* - Nickelback


----------



## bugstabber

The Day the World Went *Away* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Klapton

*Away* in a Manger - Martin Luther


----------



## radiofish

So Far *Away* - Dire Straits


----------



## rabbitgeek

So *Far* Away -- Carole King


----------



## fordson major

Come Sail *Away* -Styx.


----------



## radiofish

Take Me *Away* - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Jaclynne

We're Not Gonna *Take* It - Twisted Sister


----------



## rabbitgeek

*Sister* Golden Hair -- America


----------



## moongirl

Little *Sister* - Elvis Presley


----------



## fordson major

God Blinked (swing It *Sister*) - Rick Springfield


----------



## Jaclynne

*God* Blessed Texas - Little Texas


----------



## Auric

Fat Main In The Bathtub - *Little* Feat


----------



## radiofish

*Fat Man* - Jethro Tull


----------



## bugstabber

Simple *Man *- Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## moongirl

Trigger*Man * - Alice Cooper


----------



## fordson major

September Had A *Trigger *Finger -The Actual


----------



## bugstabber

Open Your Eyes - Gold*finger*


----------



## Jaclynne

With Arms Wide *Open* - Creed


----------



## radiofish

Into The Great *Wide Open* - Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers


----------



## bugstabber

The *Great* Below - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Jaclynne

*Great* Balls Of Fire - Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## radiofish

Big *Balls* - AC/DC


----------



## fordson major

*Big*ger Than *Big*-(ft Supermal) by Luciana


----------



## bugstabber

The *Big* Come Down - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## wottahuzzee

Going *Down* -- Jeff Beck


----------



## VarmitSniper

What's Goin' *Down*--tobyMac


----------



## Jaclynne

Ain't Going *Down* - Garth Brooks


----------



## fordson major

Howâs It *Going* To Be - Third Eye Blind


----------



## radiofish

*Going* Back *To* Cali - LL Cool J


----------



## cheryl-tx

*Back* Where You Belong - .38 Special


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Get *Back* - the Beatles


----------



## Klapton

*Back* in the USSR - The Beatles


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Back* Home Again -- John Denver


----------



## radiofish

Baby's Got *Back* - Sir-Mix-A-Lot


----------



## bugstabber

Sexy *Back* - Justin Timberlake


----------



## wottahuzzee

You *Sexy* Thing -- Hot chocolate


----------



## fordson major

The Best ---- *Thing*-Avril Lavigne


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Best* Friend -- Harry Nilsson


----------



## SteveD(TX)

You've Got a Friend - James Taylor


----------



## moongirl

I'll Always Love You - *Taylor* Dayne


----------



## fordson major

*I'll Always* Remember *You *-Harry Connick, Jr.


----------



## radiofish

*Remember* (Walking In The Sand) - Aerosmith


----------



## bugstabber

*Walking* After You - Foo Fighters


----------



## wottahuzzee

These Boots Are Made For *Walking* -- 1. Nancy Sinatra, 2.Jessica Simpson


----------



## radiofish

Fairies Wear *Boots* - Black Sabbath


----------



## wottahuzzee

Jim Dandy -- *Black* Oak Arkansas


----------



## moongirl

*Black* Betty - Ram Jam


----------



## wottahuzzee

I Am Mine -- Pearl *Jam*


----------



## bugstabber

*I Am* Woman - Helen Reddy


----------



## goatkid

Black Magic *Woman* - Santana


----------



## moongirl

*Woman* - John Lennon


----------



## fordson major

Hard Headed *Woman*-cat stevens


----------



## wottahuzzee

A *Hard* Rain's Gonna Fall -- Bob Dylan


----------



## bugstabber

November *Rain *- Guns and Roses


----------



## radiofish

The *Rain* Song - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Jaclynne

I Can't Stand The *Rain* - Tina Turner


----------



## bugstabber

Blame it on the *Rain* - Milli Vanilli


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Blame It On The* Bossa Nova -- Eydie Gorme


----------



## radiofish

Fantasy - Aldo *Nova*


----------



## wottahuzzee

Rock 'n' Roll *Fantasy* -- Bad Company


----------



## moongirl

*Bad, Bad* Leroy Brown - Jim Croce


----------



## fordson major

*Leroy* The ******* Reindeer / Joe Diffie 
(one of my favorite Christmas songs)


----------



## bugstabber

********* Woman - Gretchen Wilson


----------



## wottahuzzee

********* Mother -- Jerry Jeff Walker 

Dang, it had been so long since I heard that, I had to find a link [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcBOcwgb4OA[/ame]


----------



## radiofish

First ********* On The Internet - Cledus T. Judd W/ Buck Owens


----------



## fordson major

Longhaired *********-David Alan Coe


----------



## moongirl

*Long haired * Country Boy - The Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Thank God I'm a *Country Boy *- John Denver


----------



## bugstabber

Danny *Boy* - Johnny Cash (among others)


----------



## moongirl

Hello Little School Girl - *Johnny* Lang


----------



## fordson major

*Hello *Sunshine -Jimmy Cliff


----------



## bugstabber

*Sunshine* of Your Love - Cream


----------



## radiofish

For *Your Love* - The Yardbirds


----------



## VarmitSniper

We Delight In *Your* Shabbat - Aviad Cohen


----------



## wottahuzzee

Afternoon *Delight* -- Starland Vocal Band


----------



## radiofish

Sunny *Afternoon* - The Kinks


----------



## moongirl

Celluloid Hereos - *The Kinks*


----------



## fordson major

This *Celluloid* Dream-AFI


----------



## sammyd

*Dream*s I'll Never See-Molly Hatchet


----------



## moongirl

These *Dreams* - Heart


----------



## radiofish

*Heart*less - *Heart*


----------



## bugstabber

*Heart* Shaped Box - Nirvana


----------



## Klapton

Squeeze *Box* - The Who


----------



## wottahuzzee

Tempted -- *Squeeze*


----------



## bugstabber

Soul to *Squeeze* - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## moongirl

*Soul* Man - Sam and Dave


----------



## moongirl

sorry double post


----------



## wottahuzzee

Twisting the Night Away -- *Sam* Cooke


----------



## radiofish

Take Me *Away* - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## bloogrssgrl

Come *Away* With *Me* - Norah Jones


----------



## wottahuzzee

Roll *Away* The Stone -- Leon Russell


----------



## bugstabber

The Day the World Went *Away* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## moongirl

It's the End of *the World* - REM


----------



## wottahuzzee

*It's The End of The World* -- Skeeter Davis


----------



## fordson major

Ship Of Fools (Save Me From Tomorrow)- *World *Party


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Crystal *Ship *- the Doors


----------



## radiofish

Kryptonite - 3 *Doors* Down


----------



## wottahuzzee

Two *Doors Down* -- Dolly Parton


----------



## bugstabber

*Two* Cool Guys - Isaac Hayes


----------



## moongirl

My *Guy* - Mary Wells


----------



## bugstabber

Snakedriver - The Jesus and *Mary* Chain


----------



## Jaclynne

Proud *Mary* - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## moongirl

*Mary* Had A Little Lamb - Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## fordson major

The *Lamb* Lies Down On Broadway - Genesis


----------



## Jaclynne

*On Broadway* - The Drifters


----------



## Tiempo

Lullaby of *Broadway* - 42nd Street soundtrack


----------



## radiofish

Main *Street* - Bob Seger And The Silver Bullet Band


----------



## SteveD(TX)

59th *Street *Bridge Song (Feelin' Groovy) - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## bugstabber

Lonely *Street* - Willie Nelson


----------



## wottahuzzee

Only The *Lonely* -- Roy Orbison


----------



## VarmitSniper

In *The* End -- Linkin Park


----------



## radiofish

*In The* Flesh - Pink Floyd (The Wall)


----------



## moongirl

*Pink* - Aerosmith


----------



## wottahuzzee

A White Sportcoat and a *Pink* Crustacean -- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## radiofish

Hardest Button To Button - The *White* Stripes


----------



## Jaclynne

*White* Lightning - George Jones


----------



## bugstabber

*Light* My Fire - the Doors


----------



## moongirl

Green *Door* - Shakin' Stevens


----------



## fordson major

Alive Behind the *Green Door*-Flogging Molly


----------



## radiofish

Good Riddance (Time Of Your Life) - *Green* Day


----------



## VarmitSniper

*Good* Leader -- Audio Adrenalin


----------



## bugstabber

He's a Mighty *Good Leader* - Beck


----------



## moongirl

*Leader* of the Pack - The Shangri-las


----------



## fordson major

* Leader* of Men-Nickleback


----------



## wottahuzzee

It's Raining *Men* -- The Weather Girls


----------



## radiofish

*The* Safety Dance - *Men* Without Hats


----------



## bugstabber

Let's *Dance* - David Bowie


----------



## moongirl

Save This *Dance* for Me - *David * Gates


----------



## fordson major

just *dance*- lady gaga


----------



## SteveD(TX)

The *Dance *- Garth Brooks


----------



## Lynne

End of *the* Road - Boyz II Men


----------



## bugstabber

*The* One - White Zombie


----------



## moongirl

Still *the One* - Orleans


----------



## bugstabber

If You're Not *the One* - Daniel Bedingfield


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Daniel* -- Elton John


----------



## radiofish

Boom Boom - *John* Lee Hooker


----------



## Jaclynne

Big Bad *John* - Tennessee Ernie Ford


----------



## moongirl

*Bad,Bad* Leroy Brown - Jim Croce


----------



## fordson major

Fields Have Turned *Brown*-Stanley Brothers


----------



## Farmer Dave

Bowling Green - Everly *Brothers*


----------



## Jaclynne

*Green*, *Green* Grass Of Home - Porter Wagner


----------



## bugstabber

Early Morning Blues and *Green*s - the Monkees


----------



## wy_white_wolf

*Green* Grass *and* High Times - *The* Outlaws


----------



## bugstabber

*Time* is on My Side - Rolling Stones


----------



## moongirl

*Time* After *Time* - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## fordson major

The Time Of Our *Lives*-Iron Butterfly


----------



## bugstabber

You Had *Time* - Ani Defranco


----------



## VarmitSniper

Are *You* Real -- KJ-52


----------



## radiofish

Who *Are You* - The Who


----------



## fordson major

*Are You* Lonesome Tonight?' -Elvis Presley


----------



## Jaclynne

Oh, *Lonesome* Me - Don Gibson


----------



## VarmitSniper

Never Let *Me* Go -- Family Force 5


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Never* Gonna *Let* You *Go* -- Faith Evans


----------



## bugstabber

*Never* is Enough - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## Lynne

*Never* do Anything - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Never* Say *Never* -- Romeo Void


----------



## moongirl

*Romeo*'s Tune - Steve Forbert


----------



## fordson major

Gettin' in *Tune* - The Who


----------



## VarmitSniper

*The* Slam - tobyMac


----------



## radiofish

Tusk - Fleetwood *Mac*


----------



## bugstabber

Wild*wood *Weed - Jim Stafford


----------



## wottahuzzee

Bad, Bad Leroy Brown -- *JIm* Croce


----------



## fordson major

*Bad* Is *Bad* - Huey Lewis And The News


----------



## bugstabber

*Bad *Moon Rising - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## radiofish

*Bad* To The Bone - George Thorogood And The Deleware Destroyers


----------



## VarmitSniper

Storm *The* Gates Of Hell - Demon Hunter


----------



## wottahuzzee

Bat Out Of *Hell* -- Meat Loaf


----------



## radiofish

*Hell* Ain't A Bad Place To Be - AC/DC


----------



## fordson major

Hung in a *Bad Place* -Oasis


----------



## moongirl

*Bad* to the Bone - George Thoroughgood and the Destroyers


----------



## fordson major

Roll *The Bone*s - Rush


----------



## bugstabber

*Roll* Over Beethoven - Chuck Berry


----------



## radiofish

Rock And *Roll* ----ation - AC/DC


----------



## moongirl

Life is a *Rock*(But the Radio *Roll*ed Me) - Reunion


----------



## fordson major

I Heard Santa on* the Radio*- Hilary Duff


----------



## joseph97297

On The Radio---Donna Summer


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Donna* -- Richie Valens


----------



## bugstabber

She Works Hard for the Money -* Donna* Summer


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Summer* in the City -- The Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## mrpink

*summer*of 69 --Bryan adams


----------



## bugstabber

*Summer* Breeze - Seals & Crofts


----------



## radiofish

*Summer*time Blues - Blue Cheer


----------



## wottahuzzee

Bell Bottom *Blues* -- Derek and the Dominos


----------



## moongirl

Prosperity *Blues* - Keb Mo


----------



## fordson major

Wishes Of Happiness & *Prosperity* - The Fearsome Brave


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Happiness* is a Warm Gun -- The Beatles


----------



## bugstabber

Get Your *Gun*n - Marilyn Manson


----------



## radiofish

Theme To Peter *Gunn* - The Blues Brothers


----------



## Jaclynne

*Blue* Bayou - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## wottahuzzee

Jambalaya on the *Bayou * -- Hank Williams Sr.


----------



## moongirl

Born to Boogie - *Hank Williams* Jr.


----------



## fordson major

*Boogie* Woogie Bugle Boy-BETTE MIDLER


----------



## SteveD(TX)

This *Boy* - the Beatles


----------



## wottahuzzee

Soldier *Boy* -- *The* Shirelles


----------



## bugstabber

*The* Good *Soldier* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## radiofish

*The* Unknown *Soldier* - *The* Doors


----------



## moongirl

*The Door* - Keb Mo


----------



## fordson major

Don't Answer *The Door*-BB King


----------



## bugstabber

I *Don't* Want to Live Today - Ape Hangers


----------



## radiofish

*Don't* Worry About The Government - The Talking Heads


----------



## sammyd

*Don't* Ever Wanna Lose Ya-New England


----------



## moongirl

*Don't* Talk to Strangers - Rick Springfield


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Don't Be Cruel - Elvis


----------



## radiofish

*Don't Be Cruel* - Cheap Trick


----------



## bugstabber

Baby Please *Don't* Go - Ted Nugent


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Please*, Please Me -- The Beatles


----------



## bugstabber

*Me*, I'm Not - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## radiofish

*I'm Not* Like Everybody Else - The Kinks


----------



## moongirl

*I'm Not* Lisa - Jessi Colter


----------



## wottahuzzee

Can You Feel The Beat --*Lisa* Lisa and Cult Jam


----------



## fordson major

*Can You Feel The* Love Tonight- Elton John


----------



## bugstabber

All of My *Love* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## radiofish

*My Love* Is Like A Tire Iron - Ted Nugent


----------



## bugstabber

*My* Sharona - the Knack


----------



## moongirl

Good Girls Don't (but I Do) - *The Knack*


----------



## fordson major

If you want to be a *good girl*-Backstreet Boys


----------



## radiofish

I Wanna *Be A* Cowboy - *Boys* Don't Cry


----------



## bugstabber

Bad *Boy*friend - Garbage


----------



## moongirl

*Bad* girl*friend* - Theory of a Dead Man


----------



## fordson major

You've got it *bad Girl*-Stevie Wonder


----------



## radiofish

*Bad Girl* - ZZ Top


----------



## bugstabber

Heroin *Girl* - Everclear


----------



## moongirl

Lover*girl* - Teena Marie


----------



## fordson major

Let Me Be Your *Lover*boy - Backstreet Boys


----------



## radiofish

Working For The Weekend - *Loverboy*


----------



## VarmitSniper

[/B]Love[/B] Addict - Family Force 5


----------



## moongirl

*love* machine -Wham!


----------



## fordson major

Mean *Machine*- Motorhead


----------



## Jaclynne

Low Down Dirty *Mean* - Allman Brothers Band


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Dirty* Water - the Standells


----------



## VarmitSniper

Storm *The* Gates Of Hell - Demon Hunter


----------



## Jaclynne

*Hell* And High Water - T. Graham Brown


----------



## radiofish

Highway To *Hell* - AC/DC


----------



## beccachow

Life is a *Highway* - Tom Cochrane


----------



## moongirl

*Life is a * Rock (But the Radio Rolled Me) - Reunion


----------



## Jaclynne

Loves Me Like *Rock* - Paul Simon


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Rock* Me Baby - Steppenwolf


----------



## fordson major

*Rock Me *Amadeus-falco


----------



## radiofish

I Love *Rock* And Roll - Joan Jett


----------



## VarmitSniper

What *I*'ve Done - Linkin Park


----------



## Jaclynne

*What* She's Doing Now - Garth Brooks


----------



## beccachow

My Maria...*Brooks* and Dunn


----------



## bugstabber

*My *Sexual Life - Everclear


----------



## radiofish

*My Life* - Billy Joel


----------



## bugstabber

After the Flesh - *My Life* With the Thrill Kill Cult


----------



## moongirl

*After the* Loving - Englebert Humperdink


----------



## bugstabber

*Loving* You - Minnie Riperton


----------



## fordson major

I Can't Stop *Loving You* - Ray Charles


----------



## beccachow

*Stop* In the Name Of Love (Think it Over)-The Supremes


----------



## Jaclynne

I Don't Want To *Stop* - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## bugstabber

*I Don't Want to* Live Today - Ape Hangers


----------



## radiofish

Do You *Want To *Touch Me There - Joan Jett And The Blackhearts


----------



## moongirl

I *Touch* Myself - The Divinyls


----------



## fordson major

Save Me From *Myself *- Christina Aguilera


----------



## bugstabber

Wake *Me *When It's Over - Willie Nelson


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Wake Me* Up Before You Go Go -- Wham


----------



## radiofish

Vacation - The *Go Go*'s


----------



## bugstabber

We Are Not *Go*ing to Make iIt - The Presidents of the United States of America


----------



## moongirl

*Making It* - David Naughton


----------



## fordson major

*Making* Love out of Nothing at all-Air Supply


----------



## SteveD(TX)

We Can Work It *Out *- the Beatles


----------



## radiofish

Why *Can*'t *We* Be Friends - War


----------



## VarmitSniper

Wonderin' *Why* - tobyMac


----------



## bugstabber

Here is No* Why* - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Jaclynne

There *Is No* Arizona - Jamie O'Neal


----------



## radiofish

Don't Say *No* - Billy Squire


----------



## moongirl

Should've Said *No* - Taylor Swift


----------



## fordson major

*Should've* Listened Nickelback


----------



## radiofish

The Universe *Listened* - Melissa Etheridge


----------



## freeinalaska

Across the *Universe* - Beatles


----------



## Jaclynne

Four Down And Twelve *Across* - George Strait


----------



## moongirl

careless whisper - *George* Michaels


----------



## VarmitSniper

*Whispers* In The Dark - Skillet


----------



## rean

*Dark* is the Night - A Ha


----------



## bugstabber

*Dark* Secret - Matthew Sweet


----------



## Farmer Dave

The *Dark* End Of The Street - Kenny And The Accent Revue


----------



## wottahuzzee

*The* *Dark* Island -- The Red Hot Chilli Pipers


----------



## wottahuzzee

*The* *Dark* Island -- The Red Hot Chilli Pipers


----------



## wottahuzzee

*The* *Dark* Island -- Red Hot Chilli Pipers


----------



## moongirl

In *the Dark* - Billy Squier


----------



## fordson major

Standing *In The Dark* - Platinum Blonde


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Blonde* on *Blonde* -- Bob Dylan


----------



## bugstabber

What's Up - Four Non *Blonde*s


----------



## radiofish

*Blondes* Have More Fun - Rod Stewart


----------



## Jotun

MORE and faster-kmfdm


----------



## VarmitSniper

No *More* - 116 Clique


----------



## wottahuzzee

*More* Than A Woman -- BeeGees


----------



## radiofish

*More Than A* Feeling - Boston


----------



## moongirl

Please Come to *Boston* - Dave Loggins


----------



## Farmer Dave

Down In Mexico - The *Boston* Crabs


----------



## Jaclynne

*Down* On The Rio Grande - Johnny Rodriguez


----------



## moongirl

Me and Julio *Down* by the Schoolyard - Paul Simon


----------



## wottahuzzee

Going *Down* -- Jeff Beck


----------



## bugstabber

Get Down Make Love - Queen (and NIN)


----------



## wottahuzzee

Dancing *Queen* --ABBA


----------



## radiofish

Come *Dancing* - The Kinks


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Dancing* In The Dark -- Bruce Springsteen


----------



## moongirl

*Dark* Side of the Moon - Pink Floyd


----------



## fordson major

Jealous *Of The Moon*- Nickel Creek


----------



## Farmer Dave

Get Out And Get Under *The Moon* - Annette Hanshaw


----------



## radiofish

Bad *Moon* Rising - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## wottahuzzee

Blue *Moon* -- Marcels


----------



## bugstabber

Virginia *Moon* - Foo Fighters


----------



## 4nTN

Picasso *Moon*~The Grateful Dead


----------



## bugstabber

*Moon*shine - L7


----------



## Jaclynne

Shame On The* Moon* - Bob Seger


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Moon* Baby -- Godsmack


----------



## moongirl

Ice Ice *Baby* - Vanilla Ice


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Ice* -- Rasmus


----------



## Farmer Dave

Fire And *Ice* - Pat Benatar


----------



## bugstabber

Ring of *Fire *- Johnny Cash


----------



## wottahuzzee

This Diamond *Ring* -- Gary Lewis and the Playboys


----------



## Jaclynne

*This* Magic Moment - The Drifters


----------



## aaronwesley94

*This*kiss- Faith Hill


----------



## Farmer Dave

*This* Time - Troy Shondell


----------



## aaronwesley94

*This*
is me - Demi Levato (There is obviously too much Disney in our house!)


----------



## VarmitSniper

Share It With *Me* - Family Force 5


----------



## wottahuzzee

I Think I Love You -- The Partridge *Family*


----------



## radiofish

Who Do *You Love* - George Thorogood And The Deleware Destroyers


----------



## wottahuzzee

Muskrat *Love* -- Captain and Tennille


----------



## aaronwesley94

wottahuzzee said:


> Muskrat *Love* -- Captain and Tennille


*Love* Song- Sarah Bareilles


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Love* And Marriage - Dinah Shore


----------



## VarmitSniper

I *Love* You To Death - Family Force 5


----------



## moongirl

*I Love You* - Climax Blues Band


----------



## Farmer Dave

*I Love* Rock 'N Roll - Joan Jett


----------



## VarmitSniper

*I* Play Dead - Demon Hunter


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Dead* Puppies -- Ogden Edsl


----------



## bugstabber

*Dead* Souls - Joy Division


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Dead* Man's Curve - Jan & Dean


----------



## wottahuzzee

California Ãber Alles -- *Dead* Kennedys


----------



## radiofish

*Dead* Man's Party - Oingo Boingo


----------



## wottahuzzee

It's My *Party* -- Leslie Gore 

(Dudes, we gotta get off this dead stuff-we're showing our dark sides)


----------



## VarmitSniper

*Party* Foul - Family Force 5


----------



## radiofish

*Party* Town - The Eurthymics


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Town* Without Pity -- Gene Pitney


----------



## moongirl

Funky *Town* - Lipps Inc.


----------



## Farmer Dave

Sugar *Town* - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Sugar* Sugar -- The Archies


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Sugar* Lips - Al Hirt


----------



## radiofish

*Sugar* On My Tounge - Talking Heads


----------



## VarmitSniper

*Sugar* Coat It - dc *Talk*


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Sugar* Shack - Jimmy Gilmer


----------



## wottahuzzee

Love *Shack* -- The B52s


----------



## moongirl

*Love* Me Like You Used To - Tanya Tucker


----------



## radiofish

*Love* Hangover - Diana Ross And The Supremes


----------



## bugstabber

*Love* is Not Enough - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Not* Me - The Orlons


----------



## moongirl

what about *Me* - Moving Pictures


----------



## radiofish

*What About* Love - Heart


----------



## wottahuzzee

*What* Kind of Fool Am I? -- Robert Goulet


----------



## VarmitSniper

The Science *Of* Lies - Demon Hunter


----------



## wottahuzzee

She Blinded Me With *Science* -- Thomas Dolby


----------



## bugstabber

How's it Going to Be - Third Eye *Blind*


----------



## Jaclynne

Ain't *Going* Down - Garth Brooks


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Goin' Down* - Monkees


----------



## moongirl

the *Monkey* - THE Fabulous Thunderbirds


----------



## radiofish

*Monkey* Island - J. Geils Band


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Monkey* Time - Major Lance


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Time* Is On My Side -- Rolling Stones


----------



## fordson major

Too Much *Time* On My Hands - Styx


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Hands* -- Jewel


----------



## radiofish

Keep Your *Hands* To Yourself - The Georgia Satellites


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Keep* On Keeping On -- Curtis Mayfield


----------



## bugstabber

Ramble *On* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## radiofish

You Keep Me Hanging *On* - Vanilla Fudge


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Rock On - David Essex


----------



## wottahuzzee

Easier Said Than Done -- The *Essex*


----------



## radiofish

Never *Said* - Liz Phair


----------



## moongirl

Should've *Said* No - Taylor Swift


----------



## shaycool

As you *said* - Cream


----------



## bugstabber

I'm Too Sexy - Right *Said* Fred


----------



## radiofish

She *Said* Yeah - The Animals


----------



## bugstabber

Mama *Said* - Metallica


----------



## moongirl

*Mama * Kin - Aerosmith


----------



## 4nTN

*Mama* Tried~The Grateful Dead


----------



## bugstabber

*Mama *Told Me Not to Come - Three Dog Night


----------



## VarmitSniper

Never Let *Me* Go - Family Force 5


----------



## moongirl

We Are *Family* - Sister Sledge


----------



## bugstabber

You Know What You *Are*? - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## radiofish

*You Are What You* Is - Frank Zappa


----------



## Farmer Dave

*You Are* The Sunshine Of My Life - Stevie Wonder


----------



## bugstabber

*Are You* on *My* Side - Rogue Wave


----------



## moongirl

Time Is *On My Side* - The Rolling Stones


----------



## fordson major

When The *Time Is* Right - Air Supply


----------



## radiofish

Too Much *Time* On My Hands - Styx


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Time* Has Come Today -- The Chamber Brothers


----------



## moongirl

*Time* After *Time* - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Time* Of The Season - The Zombies


----------



## bugstabber

Good *Time*s, Bad *Time*s - Led Zeppelin


----------



## moongirl

The Best of *Times* - Styx


----------



## Jaclynne

It's My *Time* - Martina McBride


----------



## fordson major

* It's My *Life-Bon Jovi


----------



## radiofish

*My Life* - Billy Joel


----------



## moongirl

*Life*'s Been Good - The Eagles


----------



## Farmer Dave

A Day In The *Life* - The Beatles


----------



## bugstabber

My Sexual* Life* - Everclear


----------



## beccachow

*Sexual* Healing-Marvin Gaye


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Sex* Crime - Eurythmics


----------



## fordson major

*Crime *Of The Century - Supertramp


----------



## harrisjnet

*Crime* of Passion - Ricky Van Shelton


----------



## radiofish

A *Passion* Play - Jethro Tull


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Play* That Funky Music -- Wild Cherry


----------



## bugstabber

And All *That* Could Have Been - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## wottahuzzee

I *Could Have* Danced All Night -- Julie Andrews, Marni Nixon, (and countless others)


----------



## fordson major

And We *Danced-*Hooters


----------



## radiofish

I *Danced* - The Violent Femmes


----------



## bugstabber

*Violent* Kiss - Eyes Set to Kill


----------



## Tiempo

*Kiss* - Prince


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Kiss*es Sweeter Than Wine - Jimmie Rodgers


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Kiss* From a Rose -- Seal


----------



## moongirl

*Kiss* You All Over - Exile


----------



## wottahuzzee

It's *All Over* Now, Baby Blue -- Bob Dylan


----------



## bugstabber

When *It's Over* - Lover Boy


----------



## Farmer Dave

*It's Over* - Roy Orbison


----------



## wottahuzzee

Somewhere *Over* The Rainbow -- Judy Garland


----------



## moongirl

Almost *Over* You - Sheena Easton


----------



## radiofish

*Almost* Cut My Hair - David Crosby


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Almost* Paradise -- Loverboy


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Paradise* By the Dashboard Light - Meatloaf


----------



## wottahuzzee

You *Light* Up My Life -- Debbie Boone


----------



## moongirl

*Light Up* - Styx


----------



## fordson major

* Light Up *A Fire -Busta Rhymes


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Light* My Fire - Jose Feliciano


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Fire* -- The Crazy World of Arthur Brown


----------



## radiofish

Der Kommissar - After *The Fire*


----------



## wottahuzzee

We Didn't Start *The Fire* -- Billy Joel


----------



## Wags

*Start *me up! -- Rolling Stones


----------



## bugstabber

Wake *Up* - Alanis Morissette


----------



## moongirl

*Wake* Me *Up* (Before You Go Go) - Wham


----------



## fordson major

The Day *Before You* Came -ABBA


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Before You* Accuse Me - Bo Diddley


----------



## heather

*Diddley Daddy by Chris Isaak*


----------



## bugstabber

Dreamer - *Chris* Brown


----------



## heather

impossible *dreamer* ~ joni mitchell


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Dreamer* -- Supertramp


----------



## heather

give a little bit ~ *supertramp*


(loooooooove supertramp!)


----------



## bugstabber

*A Little Bit *Country - Donny and Marie Osmond


----------



## radiofish

Big *Country* - Talking Heads


----------



## wottahuzzee

In A *Big Country* -- *Big Country*


----------



## moongirl

I Was *Country* When Country Wasn't Cool - Barbara Mandrell


----------



## sammyd

*Cool* Change-Little River Band


----------



## Farmer Dave

Three *Cool* Cats - The Coasters


----------



## radiofish

Stray Cat Strut - The Stray *Cats*


----------



## bugstabber

Morning has Broken - *Cat* Stevens


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Morning* Town Ride - The Seekers


----------



## bugstabber

*Ride* Sally *Ride* - Lou Reed


----------



## radiofish

Slow *Ride* - Foghat


----------



## moongirl

*Slow* Down - Keb Mo


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Down* On Me - Janis Joplin


----------



## fordson major

Take a Chance *on Me*-ABBA


----------



## bugstabber

*Take* the Long Way Home - Supertramp


----------



## Jaclynne

*The* *Long Way* Around -Dixie Chicks


----------



## Farmer Dave

*The Long* And Winding Road - Beatles


----------



## moongirl

Let's Live Together - The *Road * Apples


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Let's* Spend *The* Night *Together* -- *The* Rolling Stones


----------



## fordson major

*Let's* Work *Together -* Canned Heat


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Let's* Go Crazy -- Prince


----------



## bugstabber

*Crazy *- Patsy Cline (Willie Nelson)


----------



## radiofish

*Crazy* Train - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## shaycool

*Crazy* on you ~ Heart


----------



## bugstabber

We're All* Crazy* - Alice Cooper


----------



## radiofish

She Drives Me *Crazy* - Fine Young Cannibals


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Crazy* Mama -- J.J. Cale


----------



## bugstabber

Shine on You *Crazy* Diamond - Pink Floyd


----------



## HOTW

*Diamond*s are Forever - Shirley Bassey


----------



## Lynne

* Forever* And Ever Amen - Randy Travis


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Forever* In Blue Jeans - Neil Diamond


----------



## bugstabber

The Deepest* Blue*s are Black - Foo Fighters


----------



## radiofish

Paint It *Black* - The Rolliing Stones


----------



## moongirl

*Black* Velvet - Alanna Myles


----------



## shellrow

Man In* Black* Johnny Cash


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Black* Is *Black* - Los Bravos


----------



## fordson major

Long *Black* Train-Josh Turner


----------



## shellrow

Blue on *Black* Kenny Wayne Sheppard


----------



## Tiempo

*Black* Betty - Ram Jam


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Betty* Lou - Bob Bowman


----------



## radiofish

*Betty Lou*'s Getting Out Tonight - *Bob* Seger And The Silver Bullet Band


----------



## bugstabber

Make *Out* City - Beck


----------



## moongirl

Suffragette *City* - Davbid Bowie


----------



## fordson major

Hot Child in the *City* - Pat Benatar


----------



## shellrow

The Boy from New York *City*- The Ad Libs


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Boy*s - The Shirelles


----------



## radiofish

*Boys* And Girls - Blur


----------



## bugstabber

The Line Begins to *Blur *- Nine Inch Nails


----------



## moongirl

88 *Line*s About 44 Women - The *Nails*


----------



## fordson major

* Women* Around The World At Work- Martha And The Muffins


----------



## shellrow

******* *Woman*-Gretchen Wilson:rock:


----------



## wottahuzzee

I Am *Woman* -- Helen Reddy


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Woman* From Tokyo - Deep Purple


----------



## Auric

When A Man Loves A *Woman* - Percy Sledge


----------



## bugstabber

*Sledge*hammer - Peter Gabriel


----------



## radiofish

If I Had A *Hammer* - *Peter*, Paul, And Mary


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Mary's Prayer-Meet Danny Wilson


----------



## moongirl

I Say A Little *Prayer* - Dionne Warwick


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Say* Has Anybody Seen My Sweet Gypsy Rose - Tony Orlando and Dawn


----------



## fordson major

I Recall A *Gypsy *Woman / Don Williams


----------



## radiofish

Sign Of The *Gypsy* Queen - April Wine


----------



## shellrow

*Gypsy* Woman- Hillary Duff (Ok I was reaching on that one!)


----------



## PrettyPaisley

The Eyes of a *Woman*-Journey


----------



## Farmer Dave

*The Eyes Of A* New York *Woman* - B. J. Thomas


----------



## PrettyPaisley

A *New York *Minute - Don Henley


----------



## wottahuzzee

Sixty *Minute* Man --The Dominoes


----------



## radiofish

One Born Every *Minute* - Blur


----------



## moongirl

*Minute* by *Minute* - The Doobie Brothers


----------



## Jena

*Bythe time I get to Phoenix - Glen Campbell*


----------



## PrettyPaisley

*Time *After *Time* - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## fordson major

Before *Time *Began-Deep Purple


----------



## Auric

The *Purple* People Eater - Sheb Wooley


----------



## Farmer Dave

*People* Got To Be Free - The Rascals


----------



## radiofish

Slippery *People* - Talking Heads


----------



## PrettyPaisley

*Talking* in Your Sleep - The Romantics


----------



## bugstabber

Jive *Talking* - Bee Gees


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Double Talkin' *Jive* -Guns N' Roses


----------



## greenacres

Hand *Jive*


----------



## moongirl

Daddy's *Hands* - Holly Dunn


----------



## bugstabber

Put Your *Hand* in the *Hand* - Elvis Presley


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Lay* Your Hands *on Me -Bon Jovi


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Lay* Down (Candles In The Rain) - Melanie


----------



## bugstabber

*Down* in It - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## moongirl

*Nine* Lives - Aerosmith


----------



## bugstabber

I Don't Want to* Live* Today - Ape Hangers


----------



## radiofish

Lightning Crashes - *Live*


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Lightning*'s Girl - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## PrettyPaisley

*Girl *Can't Help It - Journey


----------



## fordson major

I *Can't Help It* (If I'm Still in Love With You) / Willie Nelson


----------



## moongirl

*Help* Me Understand - Trace Adkins


----------



## bugstabber

*Help Me* I'm in Hell - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## moongirl

*Help Me* Understand - Trace Adkins


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Help Me* - Joni Mitchell


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Peel *Me* a Grape -Diana Krall


----------



## radiofish

*Peel* Out - Meat Loaf


----------



## PrettyPaisley

All Cried *Out* - Lisa Lisa & Cult Jam with Full Force


----------



## moongirl

*All* of Me - Buckcherry


----------



## Farmer Dave

*All* Through The Night - Cindi Lauper


----------



## Auric

*Night* Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Don't Tell Me You Love Me -*Night* Ranger


----------



## bugstabber

Call *Me* Calmly - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## Jaclynne

Let Me *Call* You Sweetheart - Bing Crosby


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Take My Heart - Corey Hart


----------



## radiofish

Crazy On You - *Heart*


----------



## moongirl

*You* Can Love Yourself - Keb Mo


----------



## fordson major

You're Gonna *Love Yourself *(in the Morning) - Kris Kristofferson


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Until *Your Love *Comes Back Around - RTZ


----------



## Auric

*Back* In Black - AC/DC


----------



## radiofish

*Back In* Business - *AC/DC*


----------



## bugstabber

*Back in* the Saddle - Aerosmith


----------



## PrettyPaisley

*Back* on My Feet Again -The Babys


----------



## moongirl

Gimme *Back* My Bullets - Lynyrd Skynyrd

R.I.P. Billy Powell


----------



## fordson major

Silver *Bullets* - Ryan Adams


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Thought I'd Died and Gone to Heaven -Bryan *Adams*


----------



## radiofish

*Heaven* Tonight - Cheap Trick


----------



## bugstabber

One *Trick *Pony - Paul Simon


----------



## PrettyPaisley

*Pony *- Ginuwine


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Pony* Time -- Chubby Checker


----------



## radiofish

*Pony* Boy - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## PrettyPaisley

The *Boys* Are Back in Town - Thin Lizzy


----------



## moongirl

A *Town* Without Pity - Gene Pitney


----------



## wottahuzzee

Back in the Saddle Again -- *Gene* Autry


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Coming Around *Again *- Carly Simon


----------



## moongirl

Alone *Again* - Gilbert O'Sullivan


----------



## radiofish

Hello *Again* - The Cars


----------



## PrettyPaisley

*Cars* - Gary Numan


----------



## moongirl

This Diamond Ring - *Gary* Lewis and the Playboys


----------



## fordson major

*Diamonds* Are Forever Shirley Bassey


----------



## bugstabber

Shine on You Crazy *Diamond* - Pink Floyd


----------



## PrettyPaisley

*Shine* Like It Does - INXS


----------



## radiofish

*Shine* - Everclear


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Shine* A Little Love - ELO


----------



## bugstabber

Every *Little* Thing She Does is Magic - Police


----------



## PrettyPaisley

*Magic* Man - Heart


----------



## beccachow

When a *MAN* Loves a Woman -PercySledge


----------



## radiofish

*Man* I feel Like *A* *Woman* - Shania Twain


----------



## moongirl

California *Man* - Cheap Trick


----------



## fordson major

Leaving with a *California* Tilt- Diffuser


----------



## Farmer Dave

*California* Dreaming - Mamas And The Papas


----------



## Auric

*Mamas* Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up To Be Cowboys - Willie Nelson


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Where Have All the *Cowboys* Gone -Paula Cole


----------



## radiofish

*Where Have All The* Good Times *Gone* - *The* Kinks


----------



## bugstabber

*Where Have All the *Flowers *Gone* - Pete Seeger


----------



## PrettyPaisley

*Flowers* on the Wall -The Statler Brothers


----------



## moongirl

If I Said You Had A Beautiful Body (Would You Hold It Against Me) - The Bellamy *Brothers*


----------



## fordson major

*I *Am the *Body Beautiful *- Salt N Pepa


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Beautiful* Boy - John Lennon


----------



## radiofish

You Are So *Beautiful* - Joe Cocker


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Fool If * You *Think It's Over -Chris Rea


----------



## bugstabber

When *It's Over* - Loverboy


----------



## moongirl

*When* the Walls Came tumbling Down - Def Leppard


----------



## fordson major

*When* It's Over - Loverboy


----------



## Farmer Dave

*It's Over* - Roy Orbison


----------



## radiofish

*Over* The Hills And Far Away - Led Zeppelin


----------



## PrettyPaisley

*Far *Behind - Candlebox


----------



## beccachow

So *Far* Away-Dire Straits


----------



## bugstabber

The Day the World Went *Away* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Night and *Day* - Al B Sure


----------



## moongirl

The *Night* He Can't Remember - Trace Adkins


----------



## fordson major

Why *Can't He* Be You / Patsy Cline


----------



## radiofish

*Why Can't* We *Be* Friends - War


----------



## bugstabber

Daytime *Friends* - Kenny Rogers


----------



## moongirl

There Goes My Life - *Kenny* Chesney


----------



## fordson major

*There Goes My *Gun - Pixies


----------



## wottahuzzee

*There Goes My *Baby -- The Drifters


----------



## Farmer Dave

*My Baby* Left Me - Ten Years After


----------



## radiofish

*Ten Years* Gone - Led Zeppelin


----------



## bugstabber

Golden *Years* - David Bowie (&Marilyn Manson)


----------



## moongirl

*Years* From Now - Dr. Hook and the Medicine Show


----------



## fordson major

Easy *From Now* On - Emmylou Harris


----------



## bugstabber

Not So Pretty *Now* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## moongirl

How You Gonna See Me *Now* - Alice Cooper


----------



## fordson major

If *You *Could *See Me Now* -POD


----------



## Farmer Dave

*See Me* Feel Me - The Who


----------



## shellrow

*Feel*like making Love -Bad Company


----------



## radiofish

*Love*, Reign O'er Me - The Who (Now, I want to listen to the CD Quadrophenia!!)


----------



## moongirl

If You Want My *Love* - Cheap Trick


----------



## fordson major

*If You Want *Blood You've Got It-AC/DC


----------



## moongirl

*You Got It* - Roy Orbison


----------



## fordson major

*You* Want *it*, *you got it*-Alice Cooper


----------



## Farmer Dave

*You*, I - The Rugby's


----------



## bugstabber

_*I *_Do Not Want This - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## moongirl

*I Want* You To *Want* Me - Cheap Trick


----------



## fordson major

Money (That's What *I Want*) - Boyz II Men


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Money* - Pink Floyd


----------



## Auric

*Pink* Houses - John Cougar Mellencamp


----------



## ann fr

White sport caot and a PINK carnation - Marty Robbins.


----------



## clovis

*White* Wedding-Billy Idol


----------



## radiofish

*White* Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## sammyd

*White* Bird - It's a Beautiful Day


----------



## moongirl

*Day* Dream Believer - The Monkees


----------



## fordson major

Make Me a* Believer* -Patty Smyth


----------



## bugstabber

*Make* Out City - Beck


----------



## clovis

Take me *out* to the ballgame-Jack Norworth


----------



## radiofish

*Take Me To* Heart - Quarterflash


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Take* A Letter Maria - R. B. Greaves


----------



## moongirl

My *Maria* - Brooks and Dunn


----------



## fordson major

Beautiful *Maria* of My Soul- Los Lobos


----------



## bugstabber

Super Bon Bon -* Soul* Coughing


----------



## radiofish

Me, Myself, And I - De La *Soul*


----------



## moongirl

Why Don't You Love *Me* - Van Morrison and Linda Gail Lewis


----------



## fordson major

*Why Don't You *Get A Job-The Offspring


----------



## clovis

*Why* do fools fall in love? - Frankie Lymon and the Teenagers


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Love* And Marriage - Frank Sinatra


----------



## bugstabber

Radar *Love* - Golden Earring


----------



## radiofish

Who Do You *Love* - George Thorogood And The Deleware Destroyers


----------



## clovis

*Love* and Happiness-John Mellencamp


----------



## bugstabber

Why Do You *Love* Me - Garbage


----------



## moongirl

*Do You Love Me* - The Contours


----------



## fordson major

Nobody *Love*s *Me* Like *You Do* - Whitney Houston


----------



## Farmer Dave

I *Love* How *You Love Me* - Paris Sisters


----------



## bugstabber

Never *Love* With *You* - Stuart Davis


----------



## clovis

*You* are my sunshine - Norman Blake (or Johnny Cash)


----------



## radiofish

*Sunshine* Of Your Love - Cream


----------



## clovis

*Sunshine* On My Shoulders -John Denver


----------



## bugstabber

That's the Way (I Like It) - KC and the *Sunshine* Band


----------



## moongirl

Walking on *Sunshine* - Katrina and the Waves


----------



## fordson major

Pocket Full Of *Sunshine*-Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## Farmer Dave

We'll Sing In The *Sunshine* - Gale Garnett


----------



## bugstabber

Ain't No *Sunshine* - Bill Withers


----------



## moongirl

*Ain't No* Thinkin' Thing - Trace Adkins


----------



## fordson major

* Ain't* Nothing Like The Real *Thing*-Elton John


----------



## bugstabber

*Ain't No*body's Business - Willie Nelson


----------



## radiofish

*Ain't No* Fun, Waitin' Round To Be A Millionaire - AC/DC


----------



## bugstabber

*Ain't* That* a* Shame - Cheap Trick


----------



## clovis

*Ain't* Even Done With the Night - John Mellencamp


----------



## moongirl

*The Night* That the Lights Went Out in Georgia - Vicki Lawrence


----------



## fordson major

Boom Boom (*Out* Go *The Lights)*-Pat Travers


----------



## clovis

Party *Lights* - Claudine Clark 

(I think she is the one-hit-wonder who made this Motown song popular.)


----------



## radiofish

Ain't Nothin' But A House *Party* - J. Geils Band


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Ain't* Gonna Bump No More (With No Big Fat Woman) - Joe Tex


----------



## clovis

*Ain't No* Mountain High Enough-The Temptations


----------



## bugstabber

Love is Not *Enough* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## clovis

Your *Love*- The Outfield


----------



## bugstabber

Wrapped Around *Your* Finger - the Police


----------



## radiofish

Beating *Around The* Bush - AC/DC


----------



## clovis

I Get *Around* - The Beach Boys


----------



## Bettsann

Turn The Beat *Around*-Gloria Estefan


----------



## moongirl

I Will Survive - *Gloria* Gaynor


----------



## fordson major

* I Will* Follow You Into The Dark-Death Cab For Cutie


----------



## clovis

*Follow* me - John Denver


----------



## bugstabber

Rape* Me* - Nirvana


----------



## clovis

Love *Me* Tender - Elvis Presley


----------



## moongirl

Dr. *Love* - Kiss


----------



## clovis

*Love* and Happiness - John Mellencamp


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Love* (Can Make You Happy) - Mercy


----------



## clovis

*Love* me do - The Beatles


----------



## radiofish

What About *Love* - Heart


----------



## clovis

*What* if I Came Knocking -John Mellencamp


----------



## moongirl

*I* Hear You *Knocking* - Dave Edmunds


----------



## fordson major

Canât *You Hear* Me *Knocking* - Rolling Stones


----------



## Farmer Dave

See *Me*, Feel *Me* - Who


----------



## radiofish

I Can *See* For Miles - The *Who*


----------



## fordson major

Long As *I Can See* The Light - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## moongirl

Can't You *See* - The Marshal Tucker Band


----------



## fordson major

I *Can't* Be With *You*-Cranberries


----------



## clovis

*You* Fill Up My Senses - John Denver


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*You *Baby - the Turtles


----------



## radiofish

*You* Shook Me All Night Long - AC/DC


----------



## clovis

Lonely Ol' *Night* - John Mellencamp

(I can think of 6 songs using the word "night"!!!!)


----------



## fordson major

Lead Me Into The *Night* -Cardigans


----------



## clovis

Hot *Night* in a Cold Town - John Mellencamp


----------



## radiofish

Let's Spend The *Night* Togeather - The Rolling Stones


----------



## clovis

Wild *Night* -John Mellencamp


(Can anyone tell that I am a Mellencamp fan? LOL)


----------



## Auric

Xanadu - Olivia Newton *John*


----------



## clovis

Sweet Evening Breeze - *John* Mellencamp


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Sweet* Is The Melody - Iris Dement


----------



## radiofish

*Sweet* Little Sister - Bad Company


----------



## DIAMONDDAVE923

Sweet home Alabama----Lynynrd Skynyrd


----------



## bugstabber

Ballroom Blitz - *Sweet*


----------



## clovis

How *Sweet* It Is -James Taylor


----------



## fordson major

* It Is* What *It Is*-Usher


----------



## moongirl

*Is* She Really Going Out With Him - Joe Jackson


----------



## radiofish

You Are What You *Is* - Frank Zappa


----------



## Bettsann

That's Why the Lady *is* a Tramp -Frank Sinatra


----------



## bugstabber

*The* Way Out *is* Through - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## bugstabber

*The* Way Out *is* Through - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## moongirl

Did Somebody Make A Fool *Out* of You - Buddy Guy


----------



## clovis

Check It *Out* - John Mellencamp


----------



## bugstabber

What U See - Mutha's Day *Out*


----------



## bugstabber

What U See - Mutha's Day* Out*


----------



## fordson major

Call It *What U *Want -Above The Law


----------



## Auric

*Call* Me - Blondie


----------



## bugstabber

Wake Up Call - Maroon 5


----------



## clovis

*Wake Up* Little Susie - Everly Brothers


----------



## moongirl

*Little* Red Corvette - Prince


----------



## clovis

*Little* Deuce Coupe - Beach Boys


----------



## DIAMONDDAVE923

Little Bitty------alan Jackson


----------



## radiofish

*Little* Girls - Oingo Boingo


----------



## clovis

California *Girls* - Beach Boys


----------



## moongirl

*California* Man - Cheap Trick


----------



## fordson major

Going To* California *-Led Zeppelin


----------



## clovis

*California* Dreaming - Mamas and Papas


----------



## Auric

Monday, Monday - *Mamas and Papas*


----------



## radiofish

Just Another Manic *Monday* - The Bangles


----------



## bugstabber

*Another* Version of the Truth - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## clovis

*Nine* Pound Hammer - Merle Travis (I know the Bill Monroe version better.)


----------



## moongirl

T-R-O-U-B-L-E - *Travis* Tritt


----------



## fordson major

Trouble sleeping-The Perishers


----------



## radiofish

*Trouble* All My Days - Beck


----------



## clovis

Glory *Days* - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## bugstabber

Lonely* Days* - Bee Gees


----------



## clovis

*Lonely* Old Night - John Mellencamp


----------



## radiofish

Fly By *Night* - Rush


----------



## moongirl

Lonely Summer *Night*s - Stray Cats


----------



## fordson major

Cold *Lonely Summer*-Brettell


----------



## clovis

*Summer* of '69 - Bryan Adams


----------



## bugstabber

In the* Summer*time - Mungo Jerry


----------



## clovis

*Summertime* - Kenny Chesney


----------



## radiofish

*Summertime* Blues - Blue Cheer


----------



## clovis

*Blue* Highway - Billy Idol


----------



## DIAMONDDAVE923

Life Is A "highway"--- Rascal Flatts


----------



## clovis

The Real *Life* - John Mellencamp

I can't resist adding some lyrics...

"Jackson, Jackson was a good kid, he had four years of college and a bachelor's degree...."


----------



## radiofish

My *Life* - Billy Joel


----------



## DIAMONDDAVE923

"My" Sharona---The Knack


----------



## moongirl

Baby Talks Dirty - *The Knack*


----------



## clovis

Cry *Baby* - John Mellencamp


----------



## DIAMONDDAVE923

"Baby's" Got Her Blue Jeans On--- Mel McDaniel


----------



## radiofish

*Blue Jean Blue*s - ZZ Top


----------



## DIAMONDDAVE923

Tight Fitting "Jeans"-----Conway Twitty


----------



## clovis

Hold on *Tight* To Your Dreams - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## DIAMONDDAVE923

She's "Tight"--- Cheap Trick


----------



## clovis

*She's* Got A Way - Billy Joel


----------



## DIAMONDDAVE923

"She's" a Beauty--- the Tubes


----------



## bugstabber

*Tube* Snake Boogie - ZZ Top


----------



## clovis

Let's *Boogie* - Chuck Berry


----------



## moongirl

Crazy B*tch - Buck *Cherry*


----------



## fordson major

Do You Know (I Go *Crazy*) ,Angel City


----------



## clovis

*Crazy* - Patsy Cline


----------



## radiofish

*Crazy* - Aerosmith


----------



## clovis

*Crazy* Train - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## DIAMONDDAVE923

*Crazy* For You--------Madonna


----------



## radiofish

Arrested *For* Driving While Blind - ZZ Top


----------



## fordson major

Santa Got *Arrested*- The Arrogant Worms


----------



## clovis

We *Got* the Beat - Go-Gos


----------



## DIAMONDDAVE923

*Beat*It---Michael Jackson


----------



## clovis

Check *It* Out - John Mellencamp


----------



## moongirl

Life's a Dance - *John* Michael Montgomery


----------



## fordson major

Be My* Lifes *Companion - Louis Armstrong


----------



## clovis

*My* Girl - Temptations


----------



## DIAMONDDAVE923

*girls, Girls, Girls*--- Motley Crue


----------



## radiofish

Valley *Girl* - Frank Zappa (and his daughter - Moon Unit Zappa)


----------



## DIAMONDDAVE923

Harper*Valley*PTA----Jeannie C. Riley


----------



## moongirl

Good Enough to be Your Wife - *Jeannie C. Riley
*


----------



## fordson major

Strong* Enough* *To Be Your* Man-Travis Tritt


----------



## radiofish

Tough *Enough* - The Fabulous Thunderbirds


----------



## DIAMONDDAVE923

Hangin *Tough*-------NEW KIDS ON THE BLOCK


----------



## moongirl

*New Kid* in Town - The Eagles


----------



## fordson major

The Boys Are Back *in Town*-Thin Lizzy


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*In *the Palm of Your Hand - Alison Krauss and Union Station (what I'm listening to right now on Pandora Radio)


----------



## squeakyzig

I want to hold your *Hand* - The Beatles


----------



## DIAMONDDAVE923

*Hand*Jive--- George Thorogood and the Delaware Destroyers


----------



## moongirl

Careless Whisper - *George* Michaels


----------



## fordson major

Birds Fly *Whisper *To A Scream -Icicle Works


----------



## DIAMONDDAVE923

*Screamin*In The Night------Krokus


----------



## moongirl

*In*to *the Night* - Benny Mardones


----------



## radiofish

Lonely Is *The Night* - Billy Squire


----------



## fordson major

*The Night*'s Too Long / Patty Loveless


----------



## bugstabber

Black *Night* - Willie Nelson


----------



## DIAMONDDAVE923

Sister Christian-----*night* Ranger


----------



## bugstabber

Saturday *Night *- Bay City Rollers


----------



## radiofish

Tonight's The *Night* - Rod Stewart


----------



## moongirl

Heaven *Tonight* - Cheap Trick


----------



## DIAMONDDAVE923

*heaven*----bryan Adams


----------



## moongirl

*Heaven* Can Be Anywhere - The Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## sammyd

*Band* on the Run-Paul McCartney and Wings


----------



## fordson major

Take It *On The Run *- Reo Speedwagon


----------



## bugstabber

Walking *on *Broken Glass - Annie Lennox


----------



## clovis

*Walking* the Floors Over You - Ernest Tubb


----------



## DIAMONDDAVE923

*Walking* On Sunshine----- Katrina and the Waves


----------



## fordson major

*Sunshine *Lollipops And Rainbows -Lesley Gore


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Lollipop* - Chordettes


----------



## bugstabber

Joyride - Rox*ette*


----------



## radiofish

She's Got The Look - *Roxette* 

(the above post does seem to be a bit of a stretch of the rules...)


----------



## moongirl

U *Got the Look* - Prince featuring Sheena Easton


----------



## fordson major

*Look* What I *Got* - PLAYAZ CIRCLE


----------



## squeakyzig

*I Got* You Babe - Sonny & Cher


----------



## clovis

*I* Ain't Never Satisfied - John Mellencamp


----------



## FoghornLeghorn

*Never* Say Goodbye - Bon Jovi


----------



## Auric

*Never* Say *Never* - Shirley Bassey


----------



## clovis

Martha *Say* - John Mellencamp


----------



## DIAMONDDAVE923

*Martha* My Dear---------The Beatles


----------



## clovis

Miami, *My* Amy - Keith Whitley


----------



## DIAMONDDAVE923

Where The Blacktop Ends----*Keith* Urban


----------



## fordson major

This Is *Where* It *Ends*-Barenaked Ladies


----------



## DIAMONDDAVE923

Meeting in the *Ladies* Room---------Klymaxx


----------



## clovis

*In* My *Room* - The Beach Boys


----------



## DIAMONDDAVE923

Fight For Your Right(TO Party)--The Beastie *Boys*


----------



## sammyd

Walk *Right* Back - Anne Murray


----------



## moongirl

*Walk Right* In - Dr. Hook and the Medicine Show


----------



## fordson major

*Walk* This Way - Aerosmith


----------



## clovis

*Walk* Like An Egyptian - The Bangles

(My wife gets credit for this one!)


----------



## DIAMONDDAVE923

Baby Elephant*Walk*--------Henry Mancini


----------



## FoghornLeghorn

Be My *Baby* - The Ronettes


----------



## radiofish

Run, *Baby*, Run - Sheryl Crow


----------



## clovis

Take It On The *Run* - REO Speedwagon


----------



## squeakyzig

*Take it* Easy - Eagles


----------



## clovis

That's the Way I Like *It* - K.C. & The Sunshine Band


----------



## bugstabber

Beat *It* - Michael Jackson


----------



## moongirl

Wildfire - *Michael* Murphy


----------



## DIAMONDDAVE923

*Fire*Lake---------bob seger


----------



## bugstabber

Blood & *Fire* - Type O Negative


----------



## clovis

*Fire* and Ice - Pat Benatar

(Credit to my wife Sara for this one)


----------



## moongirl

*Fire* and Rain - James Taylor


----------



## fordson major

*Fire And* Gasoline- The Iguanas


----------



## bugstabber

My Body is a Cage - Arcade *Fire*


----------



## clovis

Your *Body Is A* Wonderland - John Mayer


----------



## bugstabber

*Wonder*wall - Ryan Adams


----------



## clovis

Hello *Walls* - Faron Young


----------



## bugstabber

Brick in the *Wall *- Pink Floyd


----------



## fordson major

Yellow *Brick* Road - Eminem


----------



## radiofish

Thick As A *Brick* - Jethro Tull


----------



## moongirl

*Brick*house - The Commodores


----------



## clovis

Burning Down The *House* - Talking Heads


----------



## fordson major

This Old *House* Is *Burning Down *-The Clarks


----------



## canterin'

*Houses* Of THE HOLY - Led Zeppelin


----------



## clovis

Pink *Houses* - John Mellencamp

"There is a black man, with black cat, living in a black neighborhood...."


----------



## bugstabber

Welcome to the Machine - *Pink* Floyd


----------



## clovis

*Welcome To The* Jungle - Guns-n-Roses


----------



## DIAMONDDAVE923

*Jungle* Love----Morris Day and the Time


----------



## clovis

*Love* and Happiness- John Mellencamp


----------



## radiofish

I Don't Need *Love* - Sammy Hagar


----------



## bugstabber

No You *Don't* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## clovis

*Don't* Stop Believing - Journey


----------



## bugstabber

Why Don't You Come Over - Garbage


----------



## clovis

*Come* On Eileen - Dexy Midnight Runners


----------



## moongirl

*Come* to My Window - Melissa Etheridge


----------



## fordson major

Look Through *My Window* - The Mamas & the Papas


----------



## DIAMONDDAVE923

From the *Window* Up Above---- Red Sovine


----------



## clovis

*From* This Moment--Shania Twain


----------



## DIAMONDDAVE923

This Magic *Moment*----The Drifters


----------



## clovis

*This* Time - John Mellencamp


----------



## radiofish

*Time* Is On My Side - The Rolling Stones


----------



## moongirl

*Time* After *Time* - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## fordson major

*After *All This *Time*-Kenny Rogers


----------



## clovis

The longest *Time*--Billy Joel


----------



## Auric

Back In *Time* - Huey Lewis and The News


----------



## clovis

*Back In* Black - AC DC


----------



## bugstabber

Down* In *It - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## clovis

Let *It* Be - The Beatles


----------



## DIAMONDDAVE923

*Let's* Go---------The Cars


----------



## radiofish

I'm In Love With My *Car* - Queen


----------



## DIAMONDDAVE923

*Love* Stinks----- J.Geils Band


----------



## moongirl

I *Love* You - The Climax Blues Band


----------



## fordson major

* I Love You *Always Forever-Donna Lewis


----------



## clovis

*I* Want A New Drug - Huey *Lewis* & The News


----------



## DIAMONDDAVE923

*I* Love Rock and Roll----------Joan Jett


----------



## Auric

*Roll* On - Alabama


----------



## clovis

*Roll* In My Sweet Baby's Arms - Flatt & Scruggs


----------



## radiofish

*Roll* Me Away - Bob Seger And The Silver Bullet Band


----------



## DIAMONDDAVE923

Good Times *Roll*---The Cars


----------



## SteveD(TX)

For the *Good Times* - Ray Price


----------



## DIAMONDDAVE923

*Good Time*----Alan Jackson


----------



## radiofish

*Good Times *Bad Times - Led Zeppelin


----------



## used2bcool13

Bad Company
Bad Company


----------



## bugstabber

*Bad* Boyfriend - Garbage


----------



## clovis

*Bad* to the Bone - George Thorogood and the Destroyers


----------



## DIAMONDDAVE923

*Bad, Bad* Leroy Brown----Jim Croce


----------



## clovis

Jackie *Brown* - John Mellencamp


----------



## DIAMONDDAVE923

Mr.*brown*stone-----guns-n-roses


----------



## moongirl

Broken Wings - *Mr.* Mister


----------



## fordson major

Boulevard Of* Broken *Dreams-Green Day


----------



## DIAMONDDAVE923

*Dream*weaver-----Gary Wright


----------



## radiofish

*Dream* Police - Cheap Trick


----------



## clovis

All I Have To Do Is *Dream* - Everly Brothers


----------



## LovPRQueen

Going To California.... Led Zepplin


----------



## bugstabber

Kinda I Want *To *- Nine Inch Nails


----------



## DIAMONDDAVE923

*i Want*you To Want Me----cheap Trick


----------



## clovis

Whenever We *Want*ed - John Mellencamp


----------



## bugstabber

*We* Are the Champions - Queen


----------



## moongirl

*Queen* of Hearts - Juice Newton


----------



## fordson major

Trail *Of *Broken *Hearts* - Kd Lang


----------



## LovPRQueen

God Blessed the *Broken* Road.... Carrie Underwood


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Tobacco *Road* - the Nashville Teens


----------



## Auric

Red Dirt *Road* - Brooks & Dunn


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Red* River Rock - Johnny And The Hurricanes


----------



## radiofish

*Red* - Sammy Hagar


----------



## bugstabber

Lunatic Fringe - *Red* Rider


----------



## fordson major

*Red *Headed Woman- Bruce Springsteen


----------



## LovPRQueen

No *Woman* No Cry - Bob Marley


----------



## clovis

When A Man Loves A *Woman* - Percy Sledge


----------



## DIAMONDDAVE923

******* *Women*---------Gretchen Wilson


----------



## clovis

********* Girl - Bellamy Brothers


----------



## DIAMONDDAVE923

********* Games----Alan Jackson/ Jeff Foxworthy


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Up Against the Wall ********* Mother - Jerry Jeff Walker


----------



## clovis

Get A Leg *Up* - John Mellencamp


----------



## LovPRQueen

Don't Let Me *Get* Me - Pink


----------



## radiofish

Bleed Like *Me* - Garbage


----------



## moongirl

Only Woman *Bleed* - Alice Cooper


----------



## clovis

*Only* The Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## LovPRQueen

Sgt. Peppers *Lonely* Hearts Club Band - The Beatles


----------



## DIAMONDDAVE923

Owner of a *Lonely* Heart-------Yes


----------



## moongirl

One *Owner* Heart - T.G. Shepard


----------



## fordson major

*Owner* of my *Heart-* Sasha


----------



## LovPRQueen

Sounds *of* Silence - Simon and Garfunkle


----------



## bugstabber

Black Hole Sun - *Sound*garden


----------



## DIAMONDDAVE923

Back in *Black*---------AC/DC


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Black* Velvet - Bonnie Tyler


----------



## bugstabber

*Black* Cat - Ladytron


----------



## radiofish

Fairies Wear Boots - *Black* Sabbath


----------



## clovis

*Boot* Scootin Boogie - Brooks and Dunn


----------



## moongirl

These *Boot*s Are Made For Walking - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## fordson major

Just Keep* Walking*-INXS


----------



## clovis

*Walking* After Midnight - Patsy Cline


----------



## bugstabber

*Walking After* You - Foo Fighters


----------



## clovis

*You* Light Up My Life -Debby Boone

(Credit MUST go to my wife on this one...what a gaggy song!!!!)


----------



## bugstabber

Letting *You* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## LovPRQueen

Could *You* Be Loved - Bob Marley


----------



## moongirl

When Will I Be *Loved* - Linda Rondstadt


----------



## fordson major

*I Will Be* There -Britney Spears


----------



## LovPRQueen

Let It *Be* - The Beatles


----------



## radiofish

*Let* Me *Be* - *The* Kinks


----------



## squeakyzig

*Me* and You and a dog named Boo - Lobo


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Me* and Bobby McGee - Janice Joplin


----------



## bugstabber

You *and Me* - Alice Cooper


----------



## clovis

When *You* Say Nothing At All - Alison Krauss & Union Station


----------



## moongirl

Standing *at* the *Station* - Keb Mo


----------



## fordson major

Sitting On *The* Dock Of *The* Bay -otis Redding


----------



## squeakyzig

Southampton *dock* - Pink Floyd


----------



## radiofish

*Pink* - Aerosmith


----------



## clovis

*Pink* Shoe Laces - Dodie Stevens


----------



## bugstabber

So What - *Pink*


----------



## LovPRQueen

You Are *So* Good To Me - Third Day


----------



## clovis

Just Another *Day* - John Mellencamp


----------



## DIAMONDDAVE923

*Another* One Bites The Dust--------Queen


----------



## clovis

*One* More Night - Phil Collins


----------



## moongirl

*One* Is the Loneliest Number - Three Dog Night


----------



## fordson major

*The Number* Of *The* Beast-IRON MAIDEN


----------



## clovis

*Beast of* Burden - *The* Rolling Stones


----------



## LovPRQueen

Like a *Rolling Stone* - Bob Dylan


----------



## radiofish

*Like A* Rock - *Bob* Seger And The Silver Bullet Band


----------



## squeakyzig

*Bullet* with Butterfly Wings - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## clovis

*Bullet* The Blue Sky - U2


----------



## LovPRQueen

Lucy in the *Sky* With Diamonds - The Beatles


----------



## moongirl

*The Sky* is Crying - Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## fordson major

* Crying* Over You-PLATINUM BLONDE


----------



## LovPRQueen

Praise *You* In This Storm - Casting Crowns


----------



## squeakyzig

Riding the *Storm* out - REO Speedwagon


----------



## okiemom

Lil' Red *Riding* Hood - Sam the Sham & the pharoahs


cool version on Youtube [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8J1XqEX3VBc[/ame]


----------



## moongirl

Something in *Red* - Lorrie Morgan


----------



## bugstabber

*Something* I Can Never Have - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## clovis

*Nine* Pound Hammer - Bill Monroe and the Bluegrass Boys


----------



## bugstabber

Sledge*hammer* - Peter Gabriel


----------



## LovPRQueen

Bust A Move - MC *Hammer*


----------



## radiofish

If I Had *A* *Hammer* - Peter, Paul, And Mary


----------



## moongirl

*If I*'m Not in Love - Faith Hill


----------



## fordson major

*I'm Not in Love*-talking heads


----------



## clovis

*I'm Not* Running Anymore - John Mellencamp


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Running* Down A Dream - Tom Petty


----------



## bugstabber

Driver *Down* - Trent Reznor


----------



## LovPRQueen

Come *Down* - Bush


----------



## clovis

*Crumbling* Down - John Mellencamp


----------



## bugstabber

*Down* In It - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## fordson major

* Down In* A Hole-Alice In Chains


----------



## moongirl

Blister *In* the Sun - Violent Femmes


----------



## clovis

*In The* Pines - Bill Monroe and the Bluegrass Boys


----------



## LovPRQueen

Children Of *The* Sun - Billy Thorpe


----------



## bugstabber

*Sun*spots - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## fordson major

Cloud *Nine* -Evanescence


----------



## radiofish

*Nine* Lives - Aerosmith


----------



## clovis

Because He *Lives* - Bill Gaither


----------



## bugstabber

*Live* and Let Die - Beatles


----------



## clovis

If I *Die* Sudden - John Mellencamp


----------



## bugstabber

*If I *Fell - Beatles


----------



## clovis

What *If I* Came Knocking - John Mellencamp


----------



## fordson major

*I *Hear You *Knocking*- Bryan Adams


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Knocking* on Heavens Door - Bob Dylan


----------



## clovis

Stairway to *Heaven* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## radiofish

*Heaven* Tonight - Cheap Trick


----------



## clovis

Again *Tonight* - John Mellencamp


----------



## bugstabber

Alone *Again* (Naturally) - Gilbert O'Sullivan


----------



## radiofish

I Drink *Alone* - George Thorogood And The Deleware Destroyers


----------



## clovis

*I* Saw You First (Key West Intermezzo) - John Mellencamp


----------



## moongirl

The *First* Time Ever *I Saw* Your Face - Roberta Flack


----------



## radiofish

*Time* Is On My Side - The Rolling Stones


----------



## LovPRQueen

Sun *Is* Shining - Bob Marley


----------



## DIAMONDDAVE923

*Sun*shine on My Shoulders-------John Denver


----------



## fordson major

Dirt Off Your *Shoulder* - Jay-Z


----------



## squeakyzig

Wabash Cannonball - Nitty Gritty *Dirt* Band


----------



## LovPRQueen

Dirty Deeds Done *Dirt* Cheap - ACDC


----------



## clovis

Ain't Even *Done* With The Night - John Mellencamp


----------



## radiofish

Rockin' Into *The Night* - 38 Special


----------



## moongirl

One of Those *Night*s - Trace Adkins


----------



## fordson major

*Nights* In White Satin - Moody Blues


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Night* Train - Guns N Roses


----------



## clovis

Midnight *Train* - Doc Watson


----------



## radiofish

Crazy *Train* - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## SteveD(TX)

The *Train* Kept a Rollin' - the Yardbirds


----------



## clovis

*Rollin'* In My Sweet Baby's Arms - Lester Flatt and Earl Scruggs


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Sweet* Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## clovis

*Sweet* Evening Breeze - John Mellencamp


----------



## moongirl

Summer *Breeze * - Seals and Croft


----------



## fordson major

Call Me The *Breeze*-Lynyrd Skynyrd -


----------



## clovis

*Call Me* - Blondie


----------



## LovPRQueen

You Never Even *Call*ed *Me* By My Name - David Allen Coe


----------



## squeakyzig

Horse with no *Name* - America


----------



## radiofish

What's Your *Name* - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## moongirl

Sign *Your Name* - Terence Trent D'Arby


----------



## fordson major

You Give Love A Bad *Name* - Bon Jovi


----------



## bugstabber

Say My *Name* - Eminem


----------



## radiofish

*My Name* Is Mud - Primus


----------



## LovPRQueen

A Boy *Name*d Sue - Johnny Cash


----------



## SteveD(TX)

This *Boy* - the Beatles


----------



## clovis

*This* Time - Bryan Adams


----------



## bugstabber

*This* is Where it Ends - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## clovis

*This* Time - John Mellencamp


----------



## moongirl

*Time* In A Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## fordson major

Message *In A Bottle* -Sting & Police


----------



## LovPRQueen

Whiskey *In A Bottle* - Bad Company


----------



## bugstabber

*Whiskey* River - Willie Nelson


----------



## clovis

*Whiskey* Lullaby- Brad Paisley and Alison Krauss


----------



## bugstabber

Lace and *Whiskey* - Alice Cooper


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Chantilly *Lace* - The Big Bopper


----------



## bugstabber

*The Big* Come Down - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## clovis

*Come* On Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Come* Together - The Beatles


----------



## radiofish

*Come* Dancing - The Kinks


----------



## fordson major

I Got You *Dancing-*Lady Sovereign


----------



## moongirl

*You * Make Me Feel Like *Dancing* - Leo Sayer


----------



## clovis

*Dancing* In The Streets - Martha & the Vandellas


----------



## LovPRQueen

Where *The Streets* Have No Name - U2


----------



## squeakyzig

What's your *Name *- Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## moongirl

Then She Said My *Name* - The Black Crowes


----------



## fordson major

He *Said, She Said*-Ashley Tisdale


----------



## radiofish

I'm Too Sexy - Right *Said* Fred


----------



## clovis

Do You Think *I'm Sexy* - Rod Stewart


----------



## fordson major

What* Do *Ya *Think *About That - Montgomery Gentry


----------



## LovPRQueen

Thats *What* Friends Are For - Stevie Wonder


----------



## radiofish

*What* I Got - Sublime


----------



## bugstabber

You Know *What* You Are? - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## moongirl

Don"t Want To Lose *You* - Widespread Panic


----------



## fordson major

*Don't *Stop Believing -Journey


----------



## LovPRQueen

Please *Don't Stop* The Music - Rihanna


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Bus *Stop* - the Hollies


----------



## LovPRQueen

Who'll *Stop* The Rain - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## radiofish

*The Rain* Song - Led Zeppelin


----------



## bugstabber

*The* Lemon *Song** - Led Zeppelin*


----------



## clovis

Authority *Song* - John Mellencamp


----------



## moongirl

Your *Song* - Elton John


----------



## fordson major

*Song *Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## bugstabber

Another Somebody Done Somebody Wrong* Song* - BJ Thomas


----------



## clovis

Just *Another* Day - John Mellencamp


----------



## LovPRQueen

Beautiful *Day* - Ziggy Marley


----------



## SteveD(TX)

It's a *Beautiful* Morning - the Rascals


----------



## clovis

*Beautiful* Day - U2


----------



## radiofish

*Beautiful* World - Devo


----------



## bugstabber

All the Love in the *World* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## LovPRQueen

Radar *Love* - Golden Earring


----------



## bugstabber

Sister* Golden* Hair - America


----------



## moongirl

Twilight Zone - *Golden* Earring


----------



## fordson major

In This *Twilight*-Nine Inch Nails


----------



## clovis

*This* Magic Moment - Jay and The Americans


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Magic* Carpet Ride - Steppen Wolf


----------



## clovis

Do You Believe In *Magic* - Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Magic* Man - Heart


----------



## fordson major

Black *Magic *Woman - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Magic* Bus - The Who


----------



## bugstabber

Every Little Thing She Does is *Magic* - the Police


----------



## moongirl

Crazy *Little Thing* Called Love - Queen


----------



## clovis

*Little* Bitty - Alan Jackson


----------



## bugstabber

Three* Little* Pigs - Green Jelly


----------



## DIAMONDDAVE923

Two out of *Three* Ain't Bad--------Meatloaf


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Three* Little Birds - Bob Marley


----------



## clovis

*Little* Deuce Coupe - The Beach Boys


----------



## moongirl

*Deuces* Are Wild - Aerosmith


----------



## fordson major

Where The *Wild *Roses grow-KYLIE MINOGUE


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Wild* Horses - Rolling Stones


----------



## radiofish

*Wild Wild* Life - Talking Heads


----------



## clovis

Your *Life* Is Now - John Mellencamp


----------



## squeakyzig

Get *Your* Biscuits in the Oven and *Your* Buns in the Bed - Kinky Friedman and the Texas *******


----------



## radiofish

*In The* Evening - Led Zeppelin


----------



## LovPRQueen

When *The* Levee Breaks - *Led Zeppelin*


----------



## fordson major

Build A *Levee*- Natalie Merchant


----------



## moongirl

Nothing But A Fool - *Natalie* Cole


----------



## fordson major

*Nothing But* The Best- Frank Sinatra


----------



## radiofish

*Frank Sinatra* - Cake


----------



## LovPRQueen

Fly Me To The Moon - *Frank Sinatra*


----------



## clovis

Let Him *Fly* - *The* Dixie Chicks


----------



## squeakyzig

The Night They Drove Old *Dixie* Down - Joan Baez


----------



## clovis

Hot *Night*, Cold Town - John Mellencamp


----------



## dbarjacres

Life in a Northern *Town* - Little Big Town, Sugarland, Jake Owen


----------



## radiofish

My *Life* - Billy Joel


----------



## bugstabber

*My* Sexual *Life *- Everclear


----------



## LovPRQueen

It's *My Life* - Bon Jovi


----------



## moongirl

In *My Life* - The Beatles


----------



## fordson major

Into *My Life* -3 Dog Night


----------



## bugstabber

A Day in the *Life* - Beatles


----------



## clovis

Your *Life* Is Now - John Mellencamp


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Life *Is A Highway - Tom Cochrane


----------



## radiofish

*Highway* Star - Deep Purple


----------



## dbarjacres

Rock *Star* - Nickleback


----------



## LovPRQueen

Party Like A *Rock Star* - Shop Boyz


----------



## clovis

*R.O.C.K.* In The U.S.A. - John Mellencamp


----------



## bugstabber

*Rock* Me Gently - Andy Kim


----------



## clovis

*Rock* Around The Clock - Bill Haley and the Comets


----------



## moongirl

Life is a *Rock*(but the Radio Rolled Me) - Reunion


----------



## fordson major

Nothing On But *The Radio *-Gary Allan


----------



## clovis

Money For *Nothing* - Dire Straits


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Money* - Pink Floyd


----------



## clovis

*Pink* Houses - John Mellencamp


----------



## radiofish

Not Now *John* - *Pink* Floyd


----------



## LovPRQueen

It's *Not* My Time - 3 Doors Down


----------



## clovis

I'm *Not* Running Anymore - John Mellencamp


----------



## fordson major

*Running Up* That Hill ,Kate Bush


----------



## clovis

*Up, Up* And Away- Fifth Dimension


----------



## radiofish

Start Me *Up* - The Rolling Stones


----------



## VarmitSniper

Breaking *The* Habit - Linkin Park


----------



## LovPRQueen

They Call Me *The* Breeze - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## radiofish

*Call Me* - Blondie


----------



## fordson major

*Call me* when your sober-Evanescence


----------



## clovis

*Me* And Bobby McGhee - Janis Joplin


----------



## LovPRQueen

Piece Of My Heart -*Janis Joplin*


----------



## clovis

Achy Breaky *Heart*- Billy Ray Cyrus ( or Miley Cyrus' dad) from Clovis' daughter


----------



## radiofish

The Stroke - *Billy* Squire


----------



## clovis

*The* Family (Case 795) - John Mellencamp


----------



## bugstabber

Wild Pack of* Family *Dogs - Modest Mouse


----------



## clovis

*Wild* Night - John Mellencamp


----------



## radiofish

Born To Be *Wild* - Steppenwolf


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Born* On The Bayou - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## moongirl

Blue *Bayou* - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## clovis

*Blue* Highway - Billy Idol


----------



## fordson major

*Highway* To Hell - AC-DC


----------



## clovis

Life Is A *Highway* - Rascal Flatts


----------



## LovPRQueen

Sun *Is* Shining - Bob Marley


----------



## dbarjacres

Black *Sun*shine - White Zombie


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Paint it *Black* - Rolling Stones


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Black* Slacks - Joe Bennett


----------



## dbarjacres

*Black* Betty - Ram Jam, redone by Spiderbait


----------



## radiofish

Back In *Black* - AC/ DC


----------



## clovis

Man *In Black* - Johnny Cash


----------



## bugstabber

*Black *Hole Sun - Soundgarden


----------



## radiofish

TV Party Tonight - *Black* Flag


----------



## moongirl

Nine *Tonight* - Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band


----------



## fordson major

Hot Time In The City *Tonight*-Triumph


----------



## clovis

*Time In* A Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## dbarjacres

Genie in a *Bottle* - Christine Aguilera


----------



## squeakyzig

Jean *Genie* - David Bowie


----------



## clovis

Old Blue *Jeans* - Hannah Montana


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Blue* Eyes Crying In The Rain - Willie Nelson


----------



## radiofish

*Blue* Jean *Blue*s - ZZ Top


----------



## bugstabber

*Blue* on Black - The Kenny Wayne Shepherd Band


----------



## clovis

*Blue* Christmas - Elvis Presley


----------



## bugstabber

Deep *Blue* - Ladytron


----------



## clovis

*Deep*er Shade of *Blue* - The Del McCoury Band


----------



## bugstabber

The *Deep*est *Blue*s are Black - Foo Fighters


----------



## radiofish

*The* Madison *Blues* - George Thorogood And The Deleware Destroyers


----------



## clovis

Mule Skinner *Blues* - Bill Monroe *And The* Bluegrass Boys


----------



## bugstabber

*Blue* Bayou - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## clovis

*Blue* Moon of Kentucky - Bill Monroe and the Blugrass Boys


----------



## moongirl

Forever in *Blue* Jeans - Neil Diamond


----------



## clovis

Baby's Got Her *Blue Jeans* On - Conway Twitty


----------



## fordson major

*Baby's Got* a Hold *on* Me- Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## clovis

I *Got* You Babe - Sonny and Cher


----------



## LovPRQueen

I Thank *You* - Rebecca St. James


----------



## radiofish

*I Thank You* - ZZ Top


----------



## bugstabber

*Thank You* For Being a Friend - Andrew Gold


----------



## clovis

Band of *Gold* - Freda Payne


----------



## bugstabber

*Gold* Dust Woman - Hole


----------



## LovPRQueen

American *Woman* - The Guess Who


----------



## clovis

When A Man Loves A *Woman* - Percy Sledge


----------



## fordson major

*When a Woman Loves a man*- Westlife


----------



## clovis

Pretty *Woman* - Roy Orbison


----------



## dbarjacres

******* *Woman* - Gretchen Wilson


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Up Against the Wall ********* Mother - Jerry Jeff Walker


----------



## radiofish

**********, White Socks, And Blue Ribbon Beer - Hank Thompson


----------



## bugstabber

*Beer* Goggles - Smash Mouth


----------



## clovis

Whiskey For My Men, *Beer* For My Horses - Toby Keith


----------



## moongirl

Why Do Girls Love *Horses* - Adam and the Ants


----------



## fordson major

All The *Girls Love* Alice-Elton John


----------



## clovis

*All* My Rowdy Friends - Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## squeakyzig

*Friends* in low places - Garth Brooks


----------



## SteveD(TX)

With a Little Help from my *Friends* - the Beatles


----------



## LovPRQueen

Three *Little* Birds - Bob Marley


----------



## clovis

*Little* Duece Coupe - The Beach Boys


----------



## bugstabber

Every* Little* Thing She Does is Magic - the Police


----------



## clovis

A *Little* Bit Country, A *Little* Bit Rock and Roll - Donny Osmond


----------



## moongirl

In A Big *Country* - Big *Country*


----------



## fordson major

I'm Living *in a* Great *Big *Way-Benny Goodman


----------



## clovis

*Big* Daddy Of Them All - John Mellencamp


----------



## radiofish

*Big* Country - Talking Heads


----------



## clovis

The *Big* Jack - John Mellencamp


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Big* Bad John - Jimmy Dean


----------



## bugstabber

The *Big* Come Down - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## clovis

*Down* And Out In Paradise - John Mellencamp


----------



## bugstabber

Get *Down* Make Love - Queen (and NIN)


----------



## clovis

Crumblin' *Down* - John Mellencamp


----------



## moongirl

Till the Walls Come Tumblin' *Down* - The J Geils Band


----------



## fordson major

Climbing *The Walls*-Backstreet Boys


----------



## bugstabber

Brick in the* Wall *- Pink Floyd


----------



## clovis

Flowers On *The Wall* - *The* Statler Brothers


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Flowers* In Your Hair - Mammas And The Papas


----------



## clovis

*Your* Life Is Now - John Mellencamp


----------



## bugstabber

Break *Your* Heart - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## clovis

Void In My *Heart* - John Mellencamp


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Heart*breaker - Pat Benatar


----------



## bugstabber

They Gave You a *Heart*, They Gave You a Name - Ladytron


----------



## LovPRQueen

Where The Streets Have No *Name* - U2


----------



## moongirl

One Way *Street* - Aerosmith


----------



## Cleancut

Streets of Bakersfield-Dwight Yoakam


----------



## fordson major

Walkin' The *Streets* Alone-Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## clovis

*Walking* After Midnight - Patsy Cline


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Walkin' *to New Orleans - Fats Domino


----------



## radiofish

Remember (*Walking* In The Sand) - Aerosmith


----------



## bugstabber

*Walking* After You - Foo Fighters


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Walking* In Memphis - Marc Cohn


----------



## bugstabber

*Walking *on Broken Glass - Annie Lennox


----------



## clovis

Heart of *Glass* - Blondie


----------



## moongirl

Stop Draggin' My *Heart* Around - Tom Petty and Stevie Nicks


----------



## fordson major

*Heart *Of Stone - The Rolling Stones


----------



## clovis

Hot Fun In *The* Summertime - Sly And *The* Family *Stone*


----------



## dbarjacres

All *Summer* Long - Kid Rock


----------



## LovPRQueen

Cruel *Summer* - Bananarama


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Summer* in the City - Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## clovis

Erotic *City* - Prince


----------



## radiofish

Fool For The *City* - Foghat


----------



## Auric

Big *City* Nights - Scorpions


----------



## clovis

Hot In The *City* - Billy Idol


----------



## RideBarefoot

Hot Legs- Rod Stewart


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Hot* Fun in the Summertime - Sly and the Family Stone


----------



## clovis

*In The* Pines - Bill Monroe And *The* Bluegrass Boys


----------



## radiofish

Lookin' Down *The* Barrel Of A Gun - *The* Beastie *Boys*


----------



## clovis

Don't Bring Me *Down*-ELO


----------



## sammyd

*Bring* Me Some Water - Melissa Etheridge


----------



## LovPRQueen

Bridge Over Troubled *Water* - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## RideBarefoot

*Over* the Rainbow- Judy Garland


----------



## bugstabber

It's* Over* - Filter


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Over*, Under, Sideways Down - Yardbirds


----------



## clovis

Get *Down* On It - Kool And The Gang


----------



## moongirl

*Get Down* Make Love - Queen


----------



## fordson major

*Down* In A Hole - Alice In Chains


----------



## sammyd

Battleship *Chains* - Georgia Satellites


----------



## clovis

*Georgia* On My Mind - Ray Charles


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Always *on my Mind* - Willie


----------



## clovis

In *My* Room - The Beach Boys


----------



## Auric

*In The* Air Tonight - Phil Collins


----------



## clovis

Again *Tonight* - John Mellencamp


----------



## LovPRQueen

Over And Over *Again* - Nelly


----------



## bugstabber

Head *Over* Feet - Alanis Morisette


----------



## clovis

*Head Over* Heels - Tears For Fears


----------



## moongirl

*Head* - Prince


----------



## fordson major

Shake Your *Head* - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## clovis

*Shake*, Rattle And Roll - Bill Haley And The Comets


----------



## LovPRQueen

Hippy Hippy *Shake* - The Beatles


----------



## bugstabber

Never Trust a *Hippy* - NOFX


----------



## LovPRQueen

If Tomorrow *Never* Comes - Garth Brooks


----------



## bugstabber

Something I Can *Never* Have - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Have* A Nice Day - Bon Jovi


----------



## clovis

Another Sunny *Day* 12/25 - John Mellencamp


----------



## moongirl

Just *Another Day* In Paradise - Phil Vassar


----------



## fordson major

Die *Another Day*- Madonna


----------



## clovis

One Fine *Day* - The Chiffons


----------



## squeakyzig

*One - *Three Dog Night.


----------



## clovis

Lonely Old *Night* - John Mellencamp


----------



## LovPRQueen

Freaks Come Out At *Night* - Whodini


----------



## clovis

Check It *Out* - John Mellencamp


----------



## bugstabber

Creeping *Out* Sara - NOFX


----------



## radiofish

Lights *Out* - UFO


----------



## sammyd

*Out* of Focus - Blue Cheer


----------



## moongirl

Crystal *Blue* Persuasion - Tommy James and the Shondells


----------



## fordson major

The Subtle Arts Of Murder And *Persuasion*-Lamb Of God


----------



## clovis

*God* Bless *The* U.S.A - Lee Greenwood


----------



## LovPRQueen

*God Bless*ed *The* Broken Road - Carrie Underwood and Rascal Flatts


----------



## clovis

Jackamo *Road* - John Mellencamp


----------



## bugstabber

On the* Road* Again - Willie Nelson


----------



## clovis

Copperhead *Road* - Steve Earl


----------



## radiofish

Telegraph *Road* - Dire Straights


----------



## LovPRQueen

On The *Road* Again - Willie Nelson


----------



## clovis

Take Me Home Country *Roads* - John Denver


----------



## brody

sweet *home *alabama - lynrd skynrd


----------



## clovis

*Sweet* Baby James - James Taylor


----------



## bugstabber

*Sweet *Dreams (are made of this) - Marilyn Manson


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Sweet* Child O Mine - Guns N Roses


----------



## bugstabber

*Mine*'s Not a High Horse - the Shins


----------



## clovis

*A Horse* With No Name - America


----------



## moongirl

*America* - Neil Diamond


----------



## fordson major

We Are Not Going To Make It-The Presidents Of The United States Of *America*


----------



## clovis

Hats Off *To* Larry - Del Shanon


----------



## LovPRQueen

I'd Like *To* Teach The World *To* Sing - New Seekers


----------



## bugstabber

New* World* Man - Rush


----------



## clovis

Peaceful *World* - John Mellencamp


----------



## moongirl

Wild *World* - Cat Stevens


----------



## clovis

*Wild* Night - John Mellencamp


----------



## LovPRQueen

Born To Be *Wild* - Steppenwolf


----------



## 4nTN

_Born_ Under a Bad Sign~Cream


----------



## bugstabber

*Born* to Be Bad - George Thorogood


----------



## clovis

*Bad, Bad* Leroy Brown - Jim Croce


----------



## radiofish

*Bad* Boy Boogie - AC/DC


----------



## clovis

409 - The Beach *Boy*s


----------



## sammyd

West End Girls - Pet Shop *Boys*


----------



## moongirl

The *Girl's* Got Rhythm - AC/DC


----------



## fordson major

Jump To *The **Rhythm*-Jordan Pruitt


----------



## LovPRQueen

!!!!!


----------



## LovPRQueen

Come *To*gether - *The* Beatles


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Jump* - Van Halen


I don't consider "to" and "together" a legit match, sorry.


----------



## clovis

*Jump* (For My Love) - Pointer Sisters


----------



## moongirl

He's So Shy - *The Pointer Sisters*


----------



## LovPRQueen

Once Bitten, Twice *Shy* - Great White


----------



## clovis

*Great* Balls of Fire - Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## radiofish

Into The *Great* Wide Open - Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers


----------



## clovis

How *Great* Thou Art - Elvis Presley


----------



## moongirl

*How* Will I Know - Whitney Houston


----------



## fordson major

All You *Will* Never *Know*-Avril Lavigne


----------



## clovis

Teardrops *Will* Fall - John Mellencamp


----------



## moongirl

Lonely *Teardrops* - Jackie Wilson


----------



## fordson major

* Teardrops* On My Guitar-Taylor Swift


----------



## clovis

Play *Guitar* - John Mellencamp


----------



## SteveD(TX)

While My *Guitar* Gently Weeps - the Beatles


----------



## dbarjacres

*Guitars*, Cadillacs - Dwight Yoakam


----------



## clovis

*Cadillac* Ranch - Bruce Springsteen

"Long and dark, shiny and black"


----------



## radiofish

Dude *Ranch* - Blink 182


----------



## bugstabber

*Dude* (Looks Like a Lady) - Aerosmith


----------



## clovis

*Lady* In Red - Simply Red


----------



## radiofish

*Red* - Sammy Hagar


----------



## moongirl

Something in *Red* - Lorrie Morgan


----------



## sammyd

Hot Child *in* the City - Nick Gilder


----------



## squeakyzig

*There'll Be A Hot Time IN The Old Town Tonight*
by *Bessie Smith*


----------



## clovis

*Hot In The* City - Billy Idol


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Summer *in the City* - Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## dbarjacres

*City* Song - Jane's Addiction


----------



## radiofish

Paradise *City* - Guns N Roses


----------



## clovis

*Paradise* By The Dashboard Light - Meatloaf

(So many song titles come to mind off the last clue that I don't know which to use!)


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Cheeseburger in *Paradise* - Jimmy Buffet


----------



## clovis

Almost *Paradise* - Loverboy


----------



## bugstabber

Fool's *Paradise* - Willie Nelson


----------



## LovPRQueen

Gangsters *Paradise* - Coolio


----------



## clovis

Down and Out In *Paradise* - John Mellencamp


----------



## sammyd

Small *Paradise* - *John* Cougar


----------



## moongirl

Uncle *John*'s Band - The Grateful Dead


----------



## Tiempo

Right Wing Pigeons From Outer Space - The *Dead* Milkmen


----------



## fordson major

Slime Creatures *From Outer Space*-Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## clovis

Theo And *Weird* Henry - John Mellencamp


----------



## squeakyzig

*John* Barleycorn must die - Traffic


----------



## radiofish

Live And Let *Die* - Paul McCartney And Wings


----------



## clovis

If I *Die* Sudden - John Mellencamp


----------



## okiemom

Nothing to D*IE* for - Tim Mcgraw


----------



## clovis

*Nothing*'s *For* Free - John Mellencamp


----------



## bugstabber

Piggy (*Nothing* Can Stop Me Now) - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Stop*! In The Name Of Love - The Supremes


----------



## bugstabber

The Other Way of *Stop*ping - the Police


----------



## radiofish

Don't Cha *Stop* - *The* Cars


----------



## clovis

*Stop* Dragging My Heart Around - Tom Petty & Stevie Nicks


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Heart*less - *Heart*


----------



## clovis

Deep Blue *Heart* - John Mellencamp


----------



## radiofish

*Heart* Of Glass - Blondie


----------



## moongirl

Brandy - Looking *Glass*


----------



## fordson major

Malice Through The* Looking Glass*-Cradle Of Filth


----------



## LovPRQueen

Shot *Through* The Heart - Bon Jovi


----------



## clovis

I *Shot The* Sheriff - Bob Marley


----------



## radiofish

*Shot* Of Poison - Lita Ford


----------



## bugstabber

Hit Me With Your Best *Shot* - Pat Benatar


----------



## clovis

Make *Me* Feel - John Mellencamp


----------



## 4nTN

*Feel*Like a Stranger~Grateful Dead


----------



## radiofish

Do You *Feel Like* We Do - Peter Frampton


----------



## moongirl

Who *Do You* Love - Geore Thorogood and the Destroyers


----------



## fordson major

*Who* Are *You* -*The **Who*


----------



## bugstabber

*Are You* On My Side - Rogue Wave


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Time is *On My Side * - Rolling Stones


----------



## bugstabber

Black Mountain *Side* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## gran26

Woverton *Mountain* -- Claud King


----------



## clovis

Foggy *Mountain* Top - Bill Monroe and the Bluegrass Boys


----------



## radiofish

Misty *Mountain* Hop - Led Zeppelin


----------



## clovis

Foggy *Mountain* Breakdown - Lester Flatt & Earl Scruggs


----------



## Tiempo

The Animal Trainer And The Toad - *Mountain*


----------



## LovPRQueen

Sugar *Mountain* - Neil Young


----------



## bugstabber

Wild *Mountain *Thyme - Brobdingnagian Bards


----------



## clovis

Rocky *Mountain* High - John Denver


----------



## radiofish

Man On The Silver *Mountain* - Rainbow


----------



## moongirl

*Man on the Moon* - REM


----------



## squeakyzig

Rocket *Man* - Elton John


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I'm a Man - the Yardbirds


----------



## radiofish

*Man* In *The* Box - Alice In Chains


----------



## LovPRQueen

Three Lock *Box* - Sammy Hagar


----------



## moongirl

Joy to the World - *Three * Dog Night


----------



## fordson major

Unopened Letter *To The World* - Ataris


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*The Letter* - the Box Tops


----------



## clovis

I Can't Help Myself (Sugar Pie, Honey Bunch) - *The* Four *Tops*


----------



## radiofish

*I* Touch *Myself* - *The* DiVinyls


----------



## bugstabber

Dancing With *Myself *- Billy Idol


----------



## LovPRQueen

*With* Or Without You - U2


----------



## bugstabber

*With* Teeth - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## radiofish

Kicked In The *Teeth* Again - AC/DC


----------



## clovis

Here I Go *Again* - Whitesnake


----------



## fordson major

Where Do We *Go* From* Here *- Filter


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Here* There Everywhere - the Beatles


----------



## clovis

*Here* You Come Again- Dolly Parton


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Come* Together - Beatles


----------



## bugstabber

The Big *Come* Down - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## clovis

Shut *Down* - The Beach Boys


----------



## bugstabber

Get *Down* Make Love - Queen


----------



## clovis

*Get* A Leg Up - John Mellencamp


----------



## moongirl

*Get* Down on It - Kool and the Gang


----------



## fordson major

*Down On *The Farm - Guns N' Roses


----------



## dbarjacres

November Rain - *Guns N' Roses*


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Rain - the Beatles


----------



## Lynne

Who'll Stop the *Rain* - CCR


----------



## radiofish

*The Rain* Song - Led Zeppelin


----------



## trish4prez

Laughter in *the Rain *- Neil Sedaka


----------



## Farmer Dave

*The Rain*, The Park And Other Things - Cowsills


----------



## clovis

*Rain* On *The* Scarecrow - John Mellencamp


----------



## squeakyzig

Saturday in *the Park* - Chicago

oops. . . someone beat me in.


----------



## LovPRQueen

Mr. *Saturday* Night Special - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## clovis

*Mr.* Bellows - John Mellencamp


----------



## radiofish

*Mr.* Jones - Counting Crows


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Mr.* Brownstone - Guns N Roses


----------



## bugstabber

No More *Mr*. Nice Guy - Alice Cooper


----------



## moongirl

My *Guy* - Mary Wells


----------



## squeakyzig

Puff the Magic Dragon - Peter, Paul and *Mary*


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Do You Believe in *Magic* - Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## radiofish

*Magic* - The Cars


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Magic* Carpet Ride - Steppenwolf


----------



## fordson major

Red *Carpet *Massacre-Duran Duran


----------



## radiofish

*Red* House - Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## Lynne

Brick *House* - The Commodores


----------



## LovPRQueen

Another *Brick* In The Wall - Pink Floyd


----------



## bugstabber

Flowers on *the* *Wall *- Statler Brothers


----------



## radiofish

Dead *Flowers* - *The* Rolling Stones


----------



## fordson major

*Flowers* For The *Dead* Cuban Link


----------



## clovis

You Don't Bring Me *Flowers* - Barbara Striesand

(What a gaggy song and artist!!!! Yuk!!!! It is the only song that came to mind! Sorry!!)


----------



## bugstabber

*Bring* it On Home - Led Zeppelin


----------



## clovis

Smoke *On* The Water - Deep Purple


----------



## bugstabber

Foot *on the *Gas - Sexpod


----------



## LovPRQueen

Spirit In *The* Sky - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## radiofish

Nature's Way - *Spirit*


----------



## clovis

Walk This *Way* - Aerosmith


----------



## sammyd

I *Walk* the Line - Johnny Cash


----------



## moongirl

*Walk* Right Back - The Everly Bros.


----------



## fordson major

*Right Back* at Ya- Spice Girls


----------



## clovis

A Ride *Back* Home - John Mellencamp


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Ticket to *Ride* - the Beatles


----------



## bugstabber

Farewell *Ride* - Beck


----------



## fordson major

The Last *Farewell*-Roger Whittaker


----------



## squeakyzig

Mary Jane's *Last* Dance - Tom Petty


----------



## SteveD(TX)

The *Last* Time - Rolling Stones


----------



## clovis

This *Time* - John Mellencamp


----------



## radiofish

Your *Time* Is Gonna Come - Led Zeppelin


----------



## bugstabber

*Time*s Like These - Foo Fighters


----------



## moongirl

The Best of *Times* - Styx


----------



## fordson major

Simply *The Best*-Tina Turner


----------



## SteveD(TX)

My *Best* Friend - Tim McGraw


----------



## bugstabber

*Best* of You - Foo Fighters


----------



## moongirl

The *Best of* My Love - The Eagles


----------



## fordson major

I've Got *My Love *To Keep Me Warm-Rachael Ray -


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*My Love* - Paul McCartney and Wings


----------



## radiofish

*My Love* Is Like A Tire Iron - Ted Nugent


----------



## bugstabber

Head *Like a* Hole - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## moongirl

Out of My *Head* - Little Anthony and The Imperials


----------



## fordson major

Yanking*Out My* Heart-Nickelback


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Piece of *My Heart* (that just got yanked out) - Janis Joplin


----------



## fordson major

*Piece*s *Of* Eight -Styx


----------



## bugstabber

*Pieces of *April - Three Dog Night


----------



## radiofish

Sign *Of* The Gypsy Queen - *April* Wine


----------



## moongirl

*Gypsies*, Tramps and Thieves - Cher


----------



## fordson major

*Gypsies* In The Palace -Jimmy Buffett


----------



## bugstabber

Jerk it Out - Caesar's *Palace*


----------



## fordson major

We Can Work *It Out* -Beatles


----------



## bugstabber

Down Under - Men at *Work*


----------



## fordson major

I'm Goin' *Down *- Mary J Blige


----------



## moongirl

Don't Bring Me *Down* - ELO


----------



## radiofish

Old Man *Down* The Road - John Fogerty


----------



## moongirl

*Down the Road* - Kenney Chesney


----------



## fordson major

*Down *In A Hole -Alice In Chains


----------



## squeakyzig

School's Out - *Alice* Cooper


----------



## bugstabber

Make *Out *City - Beck


----------



## radiofish

We Built This *City* - Jefferson Starship


----------



## moongirl

Suffragette *City* - David Bowie


----------



## fordson major

Sister *Suffragette*-Duke Ellington


----------



## radiofish

*Sister* Christian - Night Ranger


----------



## squeakyzig

*Night *Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## moongirl

*Night* Time - The J Geils Band


----------



## fordson major

Daytime Friends And *Nighttime* Lovers - Westlife


----------



## squeakyzig

*Friends* in Low Places - Garth Brooks


----------



## SteveD(TX)

All My Rowdy *Friends* Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## bugstabber

Why Can't We Be *Friends* - Smash Mouth


----------



## moongirl

That's What *Friends* Are For - Dionne Warwick, Elton John etc.


----------



## radiofish

*Friends* Will Be *Friends* - Queen


----------



## LovPRQueen

Old *Friends* - Simon & Garfunkle


----------



## fordson major

* Old* Enough-Nickelback


----------



## bugstabber

Love is Not *Enough* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## radiofish

The World *Is Not Enough* - Garbage


----------



## bugstabber

Ain't No Mountain High *Enough* - Marvin Gaye


----------



## moongirl

*Mountain* Music - Alabama


----------



## fordson major

Climb Every *Mountain* - Christina Aguilera


----------



## sammyd

In the Hall of the *Mountain* King - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## LovPRQueen

Rocky *Mountain* High - John Denver


----------



## radiofish

Nantucket Sleigh Ride - *Mountain*


----------



## bugstabber

Mansion on the *Mountain* - Canyon


----------



## moongirl

Mississippi Queen - *Mountain*


----------



## fordson major

my head's in *Mississippi*-ZZ top


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*My* Sharona - the Knack


----------



## bugstabber

*My* Body is a Cage - Arcade Fire


----------



## bugstabber

deleted


----------



## moongirl

*Fire* and Ice - Pat Benatar


----------



## fordson major

Cold As *Ice* - Foreigner


----------



## radiofish

Stone *Cold* - Rainbow


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Cold* Sweat - James Brown


----------



## LovPRQueen

!!!!!


----------



## moongirl

She's So *Cold* - The Rolling Stones


----------



## fordson major

* Shes So* High Above Me-Everclear


----------



## squeakyzig

Rocky Mountain *High* - John Denver


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Rocky Mountain* Way - Joe Walsh


----------



## radiofish

The *Way* Of The World - Cheap Trick


----------



## squeakyzig

*Cheap* Sunglasses - ZZ Top


----------



## bugstabber

Sittin' on *Top* of the World - Willie Nelson


----------



## radiofish

*On Top Of The World* - Cheap Trick (I just love my Box sets of CD's!!!)


----------



## bugstabber

*The Trick* is to Keep Breathing - Garbage


----------



## moongirl

Just *Breath* - Faith Hill


----------



## fordson major

My Last *Breath* - Evanescence


----------



## squeakyzig

Theme from The *Last* Waltz - The Band


----------



## bugstabber

Who Was in My Room* Last* Night - Butthole Surfers


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*In My Room* - Beach Boys


----------



## moongirl

The *Boys* Are back in Town - Thin Lizzy


----------



## fordson major

Dirty Old *Town*-Dubliners


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Dirty* Deeds - AC/DC


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Dirty* Water - the Standells


----------



## radiofish

Black *Water* - *The* Doobie Brothers


----------



## bugstabber

*Black *Tambourine - Beck


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Black* Dog - Led Zeppelin


----------



## radiofish

Back In *Black *- AC/ DC


----------



## moongirl

*Back in* the Saddle - Aerosmith


----------



## fordson major

Blood on *the Saddle*-Tex Ritter


----------



## bugstabber

*Blood*s on Fire - Pinback


----------



## LovPRQueen

Bang A Gong Get It *On* - T-Rex


----------



## radiofish

*Get* Over *It* - The Eagles


----------



## bugstabber

*Get *Down Make Love - Queen


----------



## fordson major

*Feel* Like Making *Love* Bad Company


----------



## radiofish

I *Love* Rocky Road - Weird Al Yankovich


----------



## LovPRQueen

*I* Gotcha - Joe Tex


----------



## bugstabber

When *I* Fall - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## moongirl

*Ladies* Night - Kool and the Gang


----------



## fordson major

Tonight Is *The Night *I Fell Asleep At The Wheel -Bare Naked* Ladies *


----------



## clovis

Human *Wheels* - John Mellencamp


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Wheels* - Dan Tyminski


----------



## radiofish

Spinning *Wheel* - Blood, Sweat, And Tears


----------



## bugstabber

Under My *Wheel*s - Alice Cooper


----------



## moongirl

Watching the *Wheels* - John Lennon


----------



## fordson major

*Watching The* Sun Come up-Ed Harcourt


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Here *Comes the Sun* - the Beatles


----------



## radiofish

Black Hole *Sun* - Soundgarden


----------



## moongirl

Don't Let the *Sun* Go Down on Me - Elton John


----------



## fordson major

Pick *Me *Up *On* Your Way* Down* -Patsy Cline


----------



## moongirl

One *Way* Street - Aerosmith

Just won tix to see them on Tuesday night!!! Have seen them many times but not in quite a while


----------



## SteveD(TX)

One - Three Dog Night


----------



## radiofish

It's The Only *One* You've Got - *Three* Doors Down


----------



## bugstabber

*Three* Little Pigs - Green Jelly


----------



## moongirl

It's the *Little* Things - Alice Cooper


----------



## fordson major

*Thing *For You-Hinder


----------



## SteveD(TX)

That *Thing You* Do - the Wonders


----------



## LovPRQueen

Wild *Thing* - The Troggs


----------



## bugstabber

You're* the *Good *Thing*s - Modest Mouse


----------



## radiofish

Only *The Good* Die Young - Billy Joel


----------



## moongirl

*Billy* Don't Be A Hero - Bo Donaldson and the Heywoods


----------



## bugstabber

Working Class* Hero* - John Lennon


----------



## LovPRQueen

Juke Box *Hero* - Foreigner


----------



## radiofish

*Hero* Takes A Fall - The Bangles


----------



## moongirl

Working Class *Hero* - John Lennon


----------



## fordson major

Holding Out For A *Hero* - Bonnie Tyler


----------



## bugstabber

*Hero* of the Day - Metallica


----------



## LovPRQueen

Spirit In *The* Sky - T Rex


----------



## moongirl

Wheel *In the Sky* - Journey


----------



## fordson major

Ghost Riders *In The Sky *- Johnny Cash


----------



## bugstabber

Lucy* in the Sky *With Diamonds - the Beatles


----------



## radiofish

Shine On You Crazy *Diamond* - Pink Floyd


----------



## bugstabber

I Am I Said - Neil *Diamond*


----------



## LovPRQueen

*I* Feel The Earth Move - Carole King


----------



## bugstabber

Tales of a Scorched *Earth* - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## moongirl

Shining Star - *Earth*, Wind and Fire


----------



## fordson major

Sun Is *Shining*-Bob Marley

hey moongirl!! have fun at the concert tonite! wheres the aerosmith?!?


----------



## squeakyzig

Here comes the *Sun* - George Harrison


----------



## radiofish

Soak Up *The Sun* - Sheryl Crow


----------



## bugstabber

*Sun*spots - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## moongirl

*Nine* Lives -Aerosmith





hey moongirl!! have fun at the concert tonite! wheres the aerosmith?!?[/QUOTE]

The concert was great! Very tired this a.m. Traffic leaving is always horrible. My 5yr DD loved it. Said "I would see them again..." LOL


----------



## fordson major

These Are The Days Of Our *Lives *- Queen

way kool! ya traffic is the big problem and i do hope your DD gets to see them again!


----------



## radiofish

Strange *Days* - *The* Doors


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Strange* Brew - Cream


----------



## bugstabber

*Strange* Apparition - Beck


----------



## LovPRQueen

People Are *Strange* - The Doors


----------



## bugstabber

*Strange*r - Presidents of *the* United States of America


----------



## radiofish

*Stranger* - Starship


----------



## moongirl

Don't Talk to *Strangers* - Rick Springfield


----------



## fordson major

Lord, I Know We *Don't Talk*-Kevin Devine


----------



## radiofish

*Don't* Speak - No Doubt


----------



## bugstabber

She* Don't *Use Jelly - Flaming Lips


----------



## moongirl

*She Don't* Know She's Beautiful - The Bellamy Brothers


----------



## fordson major

It's A *Beautiful* Day-Queen


----------



## radiofish

*Beautiful* World - Devo


----------



## bugstabber

The* Beautiful* People - Marilyn Manson


----------



## moongirl

*People* - Barbra Streisand


----------



## naturelover

Purple *People* Eater - Sheb Wooley


----------



## BlackWillowFarm

All the Lonely *People* - Beatles


----------



## fordson major

Only *The Lonely* - Roy Orbison


----------



## celticfalcon

owner of a lonley heart-yes


----------



## LovPRQueen

Sgt Pepper's *Lonely Heart*s Club Band - The Beatles


----------



## bugstabber

*Lonely *as You - Foo Fighters


----------



## radiofish

*Lonely* Is The Night - Billy Squire


----------



## moongirl

Strange *Night* - Heart


----------



## bugstabber

We Only Come Out at* Night* - the Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## LovPRQueen

Starry Starry *Night* - Don McLean


----------



## bugstabber

Sleepless Irish *Night* - D. Biddle


----------



## radiofish

Let's Spend The *Night* Togeather - The Rolling Stones


----------



## naturelover

I Had Too Much To Dream Last *Night* - the Electric Prunes

.


----------



## roadless

Last Kiss - Pearl Jam


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Kiss* The Sky - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## roadless

Sky Pilot - Eric Burdon


----------



## radiofish

Jet *Pilot* - Bob Dylan


----------



## naturelover

Pilot Of The Airwaves - Charlie Dore

.


----------



## moongirl

Take Me To the *Pilot* - Elton John


----------



## fordson major

*Take Me To The *River -Talking Heads


----------



## roadless

Green River - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## LovPRQueen

Little *Green* Bag - George Baker


----------



## radiofish

*Green* Onions - Booker T & The M.G.'s


----------



## bugstabber

Pale* Green *Stars - Everclear


----------



## moongirl

A Whiter Shade of *Pale* - Procol Harum


----------



## fordson major

Hazy* Shade of *Winter - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## LovPRQueen

Age *Of* Aquarius - 5th Dimension


----------



## cheryl-tx

Beethoven's *5th* Symphony In C Minor - Beethoven


----------



## radiofish

Roll Over *Beethoven* - Chuck Berry


----------



## squeakyzig

*Over* There - George M. Cohen


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Over* Under Sideways Down - the Yardbirds


----------



## naturelover

*Under* The Boardwalk - The Drifters

.


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Under* *The* Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## radiofish

*Under* My Wheels - Alice Cooper


----------



## bugstabber

*Under*neath it All - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Under* Pressure - Queen


----------



## moongirl

*Pressure* - The Kinks


----------



## cheryl-tx

*Pressure*- Billy Joel


----------



## radiofish

White Wedding - *Billy* Idol


----------



## LovPRQueen

Courtesy Of The Red, *White* & Blue - Toby Keith


----------



## moongirl

*Red White and Blue - * Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## radiofish

*Red*necks, *White* Socks, *And* *Blue* Ribbon Beer - Hank Thompson


----------



## fordson major

Wonder* Beer *- Vanilla *Blue*


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Blue* Eyes Crying In The Rain - Willie Nelson


----------



## bugstabber

*Blue *Whales - Assa Nine


----------



## Slugmar

*Blue* moon of kentucky- Patsy Cline


Hope I did this right...


----------



## LovPRQueen

Harvest *Moon* - Elliot Smith

It fine Slugmar... Welcome to the board!


----------



## Slugmar

The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air - Will *Smith*


----------



## bugstabber

Purple Rain - *Prince*


----------



## LovPRQueen

Fire & *Rain* - James Taylor


----------



## littlelad

Light my *fire* - The Doors


----------



## radiofish

*Fire* And Ice - Pat Benatar


----------



## moongirl

*Fire* Down Below - Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band


----------



## LovPRQueen

Cabin *Down Below *- Tom Petty


----------



## radiofish

Go *Down* - AC/DC


----------



## littlelad

Should I stay or should I *go* - The Clash


----------



## bugstabber

What is and What *Should* Never Be - Led Zeppelin


----------



## LovPRQueen

You *Never* Even Called Me By My Name - David Allen Coe


----------



## bugstabber

*Never *is a Promise - Fiona Apple


----------



## radiofish

*Never* Say *Never* - Romeo Void


----------



## moongirl

*Romeo's * Tune - Steve Forbert


----------



## fordson major

Getting in *Tune*-The Who


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Who* Made *Who* - AC/DC


----------



## littlelad

I was *made* for lovin' you - KISS


----------



## radiofish

*I* Hate Myself *For Loving You* - Joan Jett And The Blackhearts


----------



## moongirl

*Loving You* - Minnie Riperton


----------



## fordson major

Stop *Loving *Me, Stop* Loving You*-Hall & Oates


----------



## littlelad

Pictures of *you* - the Cure


----------



## radiofish

*You* Shook Me All Night Long - AC/DC


----------



## bugstabber

*You* Will, *You* Will, *You* Will - Bright Eyes


----------



## moongirl

Sad *Eyes* - Robert John


----------



## radiofish

Private *Eyes* - Hall And Oates


----------



## littlelad

*Eyes* without a face - Billy Idol


----------



## cheryl-tx

*Face* The Music - Crazy Town


----------



## littlelad

She drives me *crazy* - Fine Young Cannibals


----------



## radiofish

*Crazy* - Aerosmith


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Crazy* Train - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## bugstabber

Shine on You* Crazy* Diamond - Pink Floyd


----------



## littlelad

*Shine on* - House of Love


----------



## moongirl

Soul *Shine* - The Allman Brothers


----------



## littlelad

Runaway train - *Soul* Asylum


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Train* Kept A Rollin' - the Yardbirds


----------



## radiofish

*Train, Train* - Blackfoot


----------



## bugstabber

Walking in Your *Foot*steps - the Police


----------



## moongirl

*Walking* in Memphis - Marc Cohn


----------



## fordson major

*Walking In* My Shoes -Finger Eleven


----------



## LovPRQueen

Blue Suede *Shoes* - Elvis Presley


----------



## radiofish

*Shoes* 'N Hats - Smash Mouth


----------



## bugstabber

Goody Two *Shoes *- Adam Ant


----------



## moongirl

Those *Shoes* - The Eagles


----------



## fordson major

Hillbilly *Shoes*-Montgomery Gentry


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Old *Hillbilly* Band - Neil Young


----------



## radiofish

*Band* On The Run - Paul McCartney And Wings


----------



## LovPRQueen

Ramble *On* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## moongirl

Thank You - *Led Zeppelin*


----------



## fordson major

*Thank you *for loving me-bon jovi


----------



## bugstabber

*Thank You For* Being a Friend - Andrew Gold


----------



## radiofish

I *Thank You* - ZZ Top


----------



## bugstabber

*Thank You* For the Music - ABBA


----------



## LovPRQueen

Make Your Own Kind Of *Music* - Mamas & The Papas


----------



## fordson major

*Make Your Own* Way - Cinderella


----------



## moongirl

*Your Own Way* - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## LovPRQueen

Are You Gonna Go My *Way* - Lenny Kravitz


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Are You* A Boy, Or *Are You* A Girl - The Barbarians


----------



## radiofish

*You Are* What *You* Is - Frank Zappa


----------



## fordson major

*You Are* My Everything-Calloway


----------



## tryskal

*My *Maria - Brooks & Dunn


----------



## moongirl

Daddy's Hands - Holly *Dunn*


----------



## LovPRQueen

In God's *Hands* - Nelly Furtado


----------



## bugstabber

The *Hand *That Feeds - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## naturelover

Love Potion Number *Nine* - the Clovers

.


----------



## littlelad

In the name of *love* - U2


----------



## radiofish

What's Your *Name* - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## LovPRQueen

Horse With No *Name* - America


----------



## bugstabber

They Gave You a Heart, They Gave You a *Name* - Ladytron


----------



## moongirl

*Heart* of Glass - Blondie


----------



## fordson major

Walking On Broken *Glass* - Annie Lennox


----------



## radiofish

*Walking On* Sunshine - Katrina And The Waves


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Sunshine* of Your Love - Cream


----------



## FiddleKat

*Love* Me Tender-Elvis


----------



## LovPRQueen

Fool For *Love* - Sandy Rogers


----------



## bugstabber

*Fool For* The City - Foghat


----------



## radiofish

*Fool For* A Pretty Face - Humble Pie


----------



## moongirl

American *Pie* - Don McLean


----------



## fordson major

*American *Dream- Crosby Stills Nash & Young


----------



## LovPRQueen

California *Dream*in' - Mama's & The Papas


----------



## radiofish

*Dream* Police - Cheap Trick


----------



## dbarjacres

Surrender - *Cheap Trick*


----------



## moongirl

California Man - *Cheap Trick*


----------



## fordson major

Going To *California *- Led Zeppelin


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Hotel *California* - the Eagles


----------



## dbarjacres

Desperado - *The Eagles*


----------



## radiofish

Fly LIke An *Eagle* - Steve Miller Band


----------



## dbarjacres

Pretty *Fly* (For a White Guy) - The Offspring (I'm so glad DH just got a new phone and this darn ring tone is OFF of the new one!!)


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Pretty* Woman - Roy Orbison


----------



## radiofish

American *Woman* - The Guess Who


----------



## naturelover

Only A *Woman* Like You - Michael Bolton

.


----------



## moongirl

I'm Every *Woman* - Chaka Khan


----------



## fordson major

*I'm *Gonna Change *Every*thing ,George Jones


----------



## LovPRQueen

Waiting On The World To *Change* - John Mayer


----------



## moongirl

*Waiting on* A Friend - The Rolling Stones


----------



## fordson major

Anytime You Need *a Friend* - Mariah Carey


----------



## LovPRQueen

You've Got *A Friend* - Carole King


----------



## radiofish

*Friend* Of The Devil - The Grateful Dead


----------



## naturelover

*Devil* With The Blue Dress On - Frederick Long, William Stevenson


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Sympathy for *the Devil* - Rolling Stones


----------



## naturelover

Song *For The* Mira - Allister MacGillivray


----------



## LovPRQueen

Ghetto People *Song* - Everton Blender


----------



## bugstabber

The Lemon *Song* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## moongirl

Your *Song* - Elton John


----------



## fordson major

*Song *of the South - Alabama


----------



## LovPRQueen

Redemption *Song* - Bob Marley


----------



## bugstabber

*Song* for the Dumped - Ben Folds


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*The Song* Remains the Same - Led Zepellin


----------



## radiofish

*Song*s From *The* Wood - Jethro Tull


----------



## naturelover

Over The River And Through The *Wood* - Lydia Maria Child

.


----------



## LovPRQueen

Bridge *Over* Troubled Water - Simon & Garfunkle


----------



## bugstabber

Why Don't You Come *Over* - Garbage


----------



## Farmer Dave

Fresh *Garbage* - Spirit


----------



## naturelover

Street *Spirit* - Radiohead


----------



## fordson major

Smells Like Teen *Spirit *- Nirvana


----------



## moongirl

That's the Way I *Like* It - K.C. and the Sunshine Band


----------



## LovPRQueen

Ain't No *Sunshine* When She's Gone - James Taylor


----------



## bugstabber

*Gone *Still - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## radiofish

Since You've Been *Gone* - Head East


----------



## bugstabber

Monkey* Gone* to Heaven - Pixies


----------



## LovPRQueen

Brass *Monkey* - Beastie Boys


----------



## radiofish

*Monkey* Island - J. Geils Band


----------



## naturelover

*Island* In The Sun - Weezer

.


----------



## fordson major

Back To *The Island *- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## moongirl

Goin' *Back* Again - Sass Jordan


----------



## LovPRQueen

Lookin' Out My *Back* Door - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## radiofish

*Back* In The Saddle Again - Aerosmith


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Back in the * USSR - the Beatles


----------



## SteveD(TX)

My *Back* Pages - the Byrds

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKBSIyK_GSE[/ame]


----------



## LovPRQueen

What Have They Done To *My* Song Ma - Melanie


----------



## bugstabber

It's All Been *Done* - Bare Naked Ladies


----------



## moongirl

*Ladies* Night - Kool and the Gang


----------



## fordson major

Good *Night Ladies*-Lou Reed


----------



## LovPRQueen

Having A *Good* Time - Widespread Panic


----------



## radiofish

*Time* For Me To Fly - R.E.O. Speedwagon


----------



## bugstabber

*Time* After *Time *- Cyndi Lauper


----------



## moongirl

Too Much *Time* on My Hands - Styx


----------



## fordson major

Never *Too Much*-Luther Vandross


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Never *Can Say Goodbye - the Jackson Five


----------



## radiofish

*Never Say Never* - Romeo Void


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Say* My Name - Destiny's Child


----------



## bugstabber

So* Say*s I - the Shins


----------



## moongirl

*I* Am *I* Said - Neil Diamond


----------



## fordson major

Why We *Said *Goodbye-Tim McGraw


----------



## radiofish

*Goodbye* To You - Scandal


----------



## LovPRQueen

They All Went *To* Mexico - Willie Nelson


----------



## bugstabber

The Day the World *Went* Away - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## moongirl

Make *The World* Go *Away* - Eddy Arnold


----------



## fordson major

Weight of *the World*-Evanescence


----------



## LovPRQueen

I'd Like To Teach *The World* To Sing - New Seekers


----------



## radiofish

On Top Of *The* *World* - Cheap Trick


----------



## LovPRQueen

*On The* Road Again - Canned Heat


----------



## naturelover

*Road* To Nowhere - Talking Heads

.


----------



## fordson major

*Nowhere* Man - Beatles


----------



## LovPRQueen

Mr. Tambourine *Man* - Bob Dylan


----------



## radiofish

Soul *Man* - Sam And Dave


----------



## bugstabber

Big *Man* With a Gun - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## moongirl

Jamie's Got A *Gun* - Aerosmith


----------



## fordson major

Love *Gun *- Kiss


----------



## LovPRQueen

Radar *Love* - Golden Earring


----------



## radiofish

If *Love* Was A Gun - The DiVinyls


----------



## bugstabber

Get Your *Gun*n - Marilyn Manson


----------



## moongirl

Welcom to the Jungle - *Gun*s and Roses


----------



## fordson major

Run Through *The Jungle* - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## naturelover

*Jungle* Love - Morris Day and The Time

.


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Jungle* Fever - Stevie Wonder


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Jungle* Boogie - Kool & the Gang


----------



## radiofish

Bungle In *The Jungle* - Jethro Tull


----------



## LovPRQueen

Concrete *Jungle* - Bob Marley


----------



## bugstabber

Buckets of Rain - *Bob* Dylan


----------



## fordson major

My* Bucket's *Got A Hole In It-Hank Williams Jr


----------



## bugstabber

Goro Vs. Art [#] - *Bucket*head & George S. Clinton


----------



## radiofish

He!! In A *Bucket* - The Grateful Dead


----------



## LovPRQueen

Genie *In A* Bottle - Christina Aguilera


----------



## moongirl

Time *in a Bottle* - Jim Croce


----------



## bugstabber

Love is *a *Punch *in* the Throat - Stuart Davis


----------



## radiofish

Falling *In Love *(Is So Hard On *The* Knees) - Aerosmith


----------



## moongirl

If You're Gonna *Love* Me - Sass Jordan


----------



## fordson major

Never *Gonna *Be Alone -Nickelback


----------



## LovPRQueen

It *Never* Rains In Southern California - Mamas And The Papas


----------



## bugstabber

*California* - Rogue Wave


----------



## LovPRQueen

Going To *California* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## radiofish

*California* Girls - David Lee Roth


----------



## moongirl

*California* Man - Cheap Trick


----------



## fordson major

Dani *California* - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## LovPRQueen

Hotel *California* - The Eagles


----------



## littlelad

Some like it *hot* - The Powerstation


----------



## bugstabber

*Hot*wax - Beck


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Hot* In Here - Nelly


----------



## naturelover

*Hot* Rod Lincoln - Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen


----------



## moongirl

*Hot* in the City - Billy Idol


----------



## bugstabber

Get on Top - Red *Hot* Chili Peppers


----------



## moongirl

*Top* of the World - The Carpenters


----------



## fordson major

The *Top Of The* Morning - Mike Oldfield


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Morning* Glory - Oasis


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Good Morning Good Morning - the Beatles


----------



## 4nTN

*MorningDew~Bonnie Dobson*


----------



## bugstabber

*Morning* Light - Gliss


----------



## radiofish

*Morning* Has Broken - Spirit


----------



## moongirl

Angel of the *Morning* - Juice Newton


----------



## fordson major

* Angel Of* Harlem- U2


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Angel*s Flying Too Close To The Ground - Willie Nelson


----------



## radiofish

Thank You For Sending Me An *Angel* - Talking Heads


----------



## bugstabber

*Angel*'s Lament - Brobdingnagian Bards


----------



## moongirl

She Talks To *Angel*s - The Black Crowes


----------



## fordson major

* She Talks* About Love-Vitamin C


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Dirty *Love* - Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention


----------



## bugstabber

*Mother *- the Police


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Mother* - Pink Floyd


----------



## moongirl

*Pink* - Aerosmith


----------



## fordson major

*Pink* Shoe Laces- Dodie Stevens


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Pink* Houses - John Mellencamp


----------



## bugstabber

*Pink* Bullets - the Shins


----------



## partndn

Gimme Back My *Bullets * Lynard Skynard


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Back* When I Knew It All - Montgomery Gentry


----------



## moongirl

Life's a Dance - John Michael *Montgomery*


----------



## joseph97297

The *Dance* - Garth Brooks


----------



## fordson major

Money Makes *The* Monkey* Dance*-Nil Lara


----------



## LovPRQueen

I Hope You *Dance* - Lee Ann Womack


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Do You Wanna *Dance*? - the Beach Boys


----------



## bugstabber

We *Dance *Alone - Beck


----------



## radiofish

I Can't *Dance* - Genesis


----------



## moongirl

Your Momma Don't *Dance* - Loggins and Messina


----------



## LovPRQueen

Mary Jane's Last *Dance* - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers


----------



## radiofish

Land Of The Thousand *Dance*s - Wilson Picket


----------



## moongirl

May I Have This *Dance* - Anne Murray


----------



## bugstabber

The Willis *Dance* - Beck


----------



## fordson major

Safety *Dance*-Men Without Hats


----------



## LovPRQueen

I Wanna *Dance* With Somebody - Whitney Houston


----------



## moongirl

*Dance* the Night Away - Van Halen


----------



## fordson major

Lord Of *The* *Dance*-The Dubliners


----------



## radiofish

*Lord Of The* Thighs - Aerosmith


----------



## bugstabber

Lover Boy / Lover Girl - *Lord*s *of* Acid


----------



## moongirl

*Lovergirl* - Teena Marie


----------



## fordson major

Absolutely Sweet *Marie* - Bob Dylan


----------



## radiofish

Ballroom Blitz - *Sweet*


----------



## bugstabber

*Sweet* Dreams (Are Made of This) - Eurythmics


----------



## moongirl

These *Dreams* - Heart


----------



## fordson major

Boulevard Of Broken *Dreams*- Green Day


----------



## LovPRQueen

Little *Green* Bag - George Baker


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Papa's Got a Brand New* Bag *- James Brown


----------



## radiofish

*Brown Bag* - Marilyn Manson


----------



## moongirl

*Brown* Eyed Girl - Van Morrison


----------



## fordson major

Cotton-*Eyed* Joe -rednex


----------



## LovPRQueen

Hey *Joe* - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## radiofish

I Feel Like I'm Fixing To Die Rag - Country *Joe* And The Fish


----------



## moongirl

*Feel*s *Like* the First Time - Foreigner


----------



## fordson major

Get It Right* the First Time*-Billy Joel


----------



## SteveD(TX)

The Last *Time*- Rolling Stones


----------



## radiofish

*Time* Has Come Today - *The* Chambers Brothers


----------



## bugstabber

*Time*s Like These - Foo Fighters


----------



## moongirl

*Time* Flies - Sass Jordan


----------



## LovPRQueen

It's Not My *Time* - 3 Doors Down


----------



## moongirl

*It's* My Life - The Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## fordson major

You Light Up *My Life*-Debbie Boone


----------



## radiofish

*Light My* Fire - The Doors


----------



## bugstabber

*Light*s in the Sky - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## moongirl

Stuck *in the* Middle with You - Stealer's Wheel


----------



## fordson major

* In The Middle* Of *The* Night -Pat Green


----------



## tryskal

Meet in the *Middle* - Diamond Rio


----------



## LovPRQueen

Somewhere *In The Middle* - Dishwalla


----------



## radiofish

*Middle* Of *The* Road - *The* Pretenders


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Why Don't We Do it *in the Road* - the Beatles


----------



## bugstabber

On *the Road *Again - Willie Nelson


----------



## moongirl

Garden Party - Ricky *Nelson*


----------



## fordson major

Empty *Garden*- Elton John


----------



## radiofish

Running On *Empty* - Jackson Browne


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Long Train Running - Doobie Brothers


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Running* To Stand Still - U2


----------



## bugstabber

When the World is *Running *Down, You Make the Best of What's *Still* Around - the Police

(How's that for a title?)


----------



## radiofish

*Running* With *The* Devil - Van Halen


----------



## moongirl

Chevy *Van * - Sammy Johns


----------



## fordson major

ridin in a *chevy* - baby d


----------



## moongirl

Love to Love You *Baby* - Donna Summer


----------



## fordson major

I'd Like *to Love You Bab*y-JJ Cale


----------



## LovPRQueen

Somebody's *Baby* - Jackson Browne


----------



## moongirl

*Somebody's* Knocking - Terri Gibbs


----------



## bugstabber

When You Love *Somebody *- Fruit Bats


----------



## radiofish

*Somebody* - J. Geils Band


----------



## moongirl

*Somebody* to Love - Queen


----------



## fordson major

Girls Were Made *To Love* -Sugar Ray


----------



## radiofish

Feel Like Making *Love* - Bad Company


----------



## moongirl

*Feel*s Like the First Time - Foreigner


----------



## fordson major

Get It Right *The First Time*-Billy Joel


----------



## moongirl

*The First Time* Ever I Saw Your Face - Roberta Flack


----------



## fordson major

In *Your Face* -Children Of Bodom


----------



## LovPRQueen

Poker *Face* - Lady GaGa


----------



## bugstabber

Untouchable *Face *- Ani Defranco


----------



## fordson major

The *Untouchable *One-Tom Cochrane


----------



## LovPRQueen

*One* Love - Bob Marley


----------



## SteveD(TX)

One - Three Dog Night


----------



## moongirl

On A *Night* Like This - Trick Pony


----------



## fordson major

Stay *Like This* Forever-Farmer Boys


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Forever* Young - Rod Stewart


----------



## moongirl

*Young* Turks - Rod Stewart


----------



## fordson major

When You Were* Young* - The Killers


----------



## LovPRQueen

Those *Were* The Days - Melanie


----------



## radiofish

Strange *Days* - *The* Doors


----------



## moongirl

The *Door* - Keb Mo


----------



## fordson major

shipwrecked at *the *stable* door *- Bruce Cockburn


----------



## bugstabber

My* Door* Bell - the White Stripes


----------



## radiofish

Light *My* Fire - *The Doors*


----------



## Lynne

Two Doors Down - Dolly Parton


----------



## moongirl

Let Me Be Myself - Three *Doors Down*


----------



## bugstabber

Trap* Door* - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## LovPRQueen

Lookin' Out My Back *Door* - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## fordson major

Everytime You Walk *Out *the *Door *- Kelly Rowland


----------



## radiofish

If *You* Close *The Door* - *The* Velvet Underground


----------



## bugstabber

Don't Stand So* Close *to Me - the Police


----------



## moongirl

*Stand* and Deliver - Adam and the Ants


----------



## LovPRQueen

Get Up, *Stand* Up - Bob Marley


----------



## radiofish

*Stand* Or Fall - The Fixx


----------



## moongirl

*Stand* by Me - Ben E. King


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Me* & Bobby McGee - Janis Joplin


----------



## doohap

Hold *Me* Thrill *Me* Kiss *Me* - Mel Carter


----------



## fordson major

When You *Kiss Me*-Shania Twain


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Kiss* an Angel Good Morning - George Jones


----------



## fordson major

*Good Morning* Dear - Roy Orbison


----------



## doohap

To the *Morning* - Dan Fogelberg


----------



## moongirl

*Morning* Has Broken - Cat Stevens


----------



## doohap

*Broken* Wing - Martina McBride


----------



## fordson major

Boulevard of *Broken* Dreams - Greenday


----------



## LovPRQueen

Angel *Of Broken* Hearts - Jason Michael Carroll


----------



## doohap

Johnny *Angel* - Shelley Fabares


----------



## moongirl

*Johnny* are you queer - Josie Cotton


----------



## Farmer Dave

"*Johnny* Get Angry" - Joanie Somers


----------



## radiofish

*Angry Johnny* - Poe


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Johnny* B. Goode - Chuck Berry


----------



## bugstabber

The Man Comes Around - *Johnny *Cash


----------



## radiofish

Be Good *Johnny* - Men At Work


----------



## moongirl

She *Work*s Hard for the Money - Donna Summers


----------



## bugstabber

Who Can it Be Now - Men at *Work*


----------



## doohap

Hey *Now*, Hey Now -- Cab Calloway


----------



## bugstabber

Not So Pretty *Now* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## moongirl

Alright *Now* - Free


----------



## fordson major

I'm An Adult *Now*-Pursuit Of Happiness


----------



## bugstabber

Piggy (Nothing Can Stop Me *Now*) - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## radiofish

Don't *Stop Me Now* - Queen


----------



## moongirl

Here and *Now* - Luther Vandross


----------



## fordson major

RIGHT *HERE,* RIGHT *NOW*-Jesus Jones


----------



## radiofish

*Right Now* - Van Halen


----------



## bugstabber

*Now* I'm Dancing - Maria Mango


----------



## moongirl

You Make Me Feel Like *Dancing* - Leo Sayer


----------



## fordson major

*You Make Me Feel (Like* A Natural Woman)-Aretha Franklin


----------



## LovPRQueen

The Way *You Make Me Feel* - Michael Jackson


----------



## radiofish

Why Do *You* Love *Me* - Garbage


----------



## moongirl

Who *Do You Love* - George Thoroughgood and the Destroyers


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Who* Are *You* - The *Who*


----------



## radiofish

*Who* Made *Who* - AC/DC


----------



## bugstabber

*Who* Needs Sleep?- Barenaked Ladies


----------



## moongirl

*Ladies* Night - Kool and the Gang


----------



## radiofish

Hey *Ladies* - Beastie Boys


----------



## moongirl

*Hey* Bartender - Johnny Lee


----------



## fordson major

Not Bad For A *Bartender*-GRETCHEN WILSON


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Bad* To The Bone - George Thorogood


----------



## radiofish

*Bad* Man - *Bad* Company


----------



## moongirl

Real Good *Man* - Tim McGraw


----------



## fordson major

May the Lord Bless you *Real Good*-Dean Martin


----------



## moongirl

*Bless * the Beast and the Children - The Capenters


----------



## fordson major

*The *Number Of *The Beast* -Iron Maiden


----------



## radiofish

*Number* One Crush - Garbage


----------



## whiskeylivewire

*One*-Metallica


----------



## moongirl

*One* - Three Dog Night


----------



## fordson major

THAT NO *ONE* EVER HURT THIS BAD-*Three Dog Night*


----------



## LovPRQueen

Do You Really Want To *Hurt* Me - Culture Club


----------



## whiskeylivewire

Love *Hurt*s-Nazareth


----------



## LovPRQueen

Sea Of *Love* - Del Shannon


----------



## moongirl

*Love* Train - The O Jay's


----------



## radiofish

*Train, Train* - Blackfoot


----------



## LovPRQueen

Midnight *Train* To Georgia - Gladys Knight


----------



## moongirl

Crazy *Train* - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## cowcreekgeeks

*Crazy* little thing called love-Queen


----------



## radiofish

She Drives Me *Crazy* - Fine Young Cannibals


----------



## cowcreekgeeks

Every little thing *she* does is magic - The Police


----------



## moongirl

De Do Do Do, De Da Da Da - *The Police*


----------



## zito

*Do(o)* Doo Doo Doo Doo (Heartbreaker) The Rolling Stones


----------



## fordson major

You're A* Heartbreaker*-Elvis Presley


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Heartbreaker* - Pat Benatar


----------



## radiofish

*Heartbreaker* - Led Zeppelin (Makes me wanna play my Led Zeppelin II - CD)


----------



## bugstabber

*Break* Your* Heart* - Barenaked Ladies (I'm partial to the Lemon Song)


----------



## moongirl

Achy *Break*y *Heart* - Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## fordson major

*Achy Breaky *Hockey Hair-Hot Rod Circuit


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Hot Rod* Lincoln - Commander Cody


----------



## radiofish

*Hot* Legs - *Rod* Stewart


----------



## bugstabber

*Hot* Child In The City - Nick Gilder


----------



## cowcreekgeeks

Sweet *Child* of Mine - Guns and Roses


----------



## radiofish

Wild *Child* - The Doors


----------



## moongirl

*Wild* One - Faith Hill


----------



## fordson major

Real *Wild* Child (*Wild One*)-iggy pop


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Wild Child* - Enya


----------



## radiofish

Born To Be *Wild* - Steppenwolf


----------



## bugstabber

*Wild *Pack of Family Dogs - Modest Mouse


----------



## moongirl

*Wild Wild* West - Escape Club


----------



## fordson major

*Wild* in The Streets-Bon Jovi


----------



## radiofish

*Wild*, *Wild*, Life - Talking Heads


----------



## radiofish

duplicate posting


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Wild* Thing - Tone Loc


----------



## bugstabber

Wet-n-*Wild* - 95 South


----------



## moongirl

The *South*'s Gonna Do It Again - The Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## fordson major

Whatcha *Gonna Do* - Chilliwack


----------



## radiofish

So *What'cha* Want - Beastie Boys


----------



## bugstabber

*What* is and* What* Should Never Be - Led Zeppelin


----------



## moongirl

ford major said:


> Whatcha *Gonna Do* - Chilliwack


Wow! I haven't thought of Chiliwack in a million years!:sing:

*What*'s Going on - Marvin Gaye


----------



## fordson major

*Going *Under- Evanescence

i had a song running through my brain the other day, turns out it was by chilliwack! 
then i had "stranger here" by 5man electrical band, turns out they are from my home town!


----------



## bugstabber

We Are Not *Going* to Make It - The Presidents of the United States of America


----------



## radiofish

We're *Not* Gonna Take *It* - Twisted Sister


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Sister* Golden Hair - America


----------



## bugstabber

I'm Afraid of *America*ns - David Bowie


----------



## radiofish

Miss *America* - Styx


----------



## moongirl

A Horse With No Name -*America*


----------



## SteveD(TX)

What's Your *Name*? - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## bugstabber

They Gave You a Heart, They Gave *you* a *Name *- Ladytron


----------



## radiofish

*Name* Of The Game - Cheap Trick


----------



## moongirl

Your Number or Your *Name * - The Knack


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Ricky Don't Lose That *Number* - Steely Dan


----------



## radiofish

Hey *Ricky* - Weird Al Yankovich


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Hey* Jude - The Beatles


----------



## bugstabber

*Hey *- the Pixies


----------



## moongirl

*Hey* Bartender - Johnny Lee


----------



## fordson major

Mr.* Bartender* (It's So Easy)-Sugar Ray


----------



## radiofish

*Bartender* - Dave Mathews Band


----------



## fordson major

Not Bad For A *Bartender*-Gretchen Wilson


----------



## LovPRQueen

Good Lovin Gone *Bad* - *Bad* Company


----------



## moongirl

My Girl (*Gone,Gone,Gone)* - Chiliwack


----------



## bugstabber

*Gone* Still - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## fordson major

*Still* Loving You - Scorpions


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I Can't Stop *Loving You* - Ray Charles


----------



## radiofish

*I Can't* Drive 55 - Sammy Hagar


----------



## bugstabber

*Drive*r Down - Trent Reznor


----------



## LovPRQueen

Who's Gonna *Drive* You Home Tonight - Ziggy Marley


----------



## bugstabber

She *Drive*s Me Crazy - Fine Young Cannibals


----------



## fordson major

You* Drive Me Crazy*- Britney Spears


----------



## radiofish

*Drive* - The Cars


----------



## LovPRQueen

Counting Blue *Cars* - Dishwalla


----------



## bugstabber

Rental* Car* - Beck


----------



## radiofish

*Car* Jamming - The Clash


----------



## fordson major

one of the all time best!
Boys In *The* Bright White Sports* Car* -Trooper


----------



## bugstabber

I'm *in *Love With My *Car* - Queen


----------



## fordson major

* I'm *Not* In Love*-Talking Heads


----------



## radiofish

*Love* For sale - *Talking Heads*


----------



## bugstabber

*Sale*sman at the Day of the Parade - Rogue Wave


----------



## fordson major

Bulls On *Parade*-Rage Against The Machine


----------



## bugstabber

Welcome to *the* Black *Parade* - My Chemical Romance


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Welcome To The* Jungle - Guns N Roses


----------



## radiofish

*Welcome To* My Nightmare - Alice Cooper


----------



## bugstabber

*Welcome to* the Machine - Pink Floyd


----------



## LovPRQueen

Love *Machine* - The Miracles


----------



## fordson major

Our *Love *Can Do *Miracles*-Aaron Zigman


----------



## bugstabber

Think I'm in *Love* - Beck


----------



## radiofish

*I'm* Not *In Love* - 10cc


----------



## bugstabber

I'll Be Your *Love*r Too - Van Morrison


----------



## LovPRQueen

Can't Buy Me *Love* - The Beatles


----------



## fordson major

What Money *Can't buy*-Charley Pride


----------



## radiofish

*Money* - Pink Floyd


----------



## SteveD(TX)

MONEY - the Beatles


----------



## bugstabber

*Money* for Nothing - Dire Straits


----------



## moongirl

*Money* (That's What I Want)- Barrett Strong


----------



## bugstabber

*Money* Honey - the Drifters


----------



## fordson major

what do you do for *money honey* - AC/DC


----------



## radiofish

Paper *Money* - Montrose


----------



## bugstabber

If You've Got the *Money* I've Got the Time - Willie Nelson


----------



## LovPRQueen

All *Time* Low - Widespread Panic


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Time* Has Come Today - Chambers Brothers


----------



## radiofish

*Time* After *Time* - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## squeakyzig

*After* the Gold Rush - Neil Young


----------



## fordson major

BEFORE AND *AFTER - Rush*


----------



## bugstabber

Happily Ever *After* - Brobdingnagian Bards


----------



## radiofish

Der Kommisar - *After* The Fire (The English rip-off of Falco's German hit song)


----------



## fordson major

Beauty On *The Fire*-Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Fire* And Rain - James Taylor


----------



## radiofish

*Fire*, Water, Burn - The Bloodhound Gang


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Cool WATER - Sons of the Pioneers


----------



## LovPRQueen

Smoke On The *Water* - Deep Purple


----------



## bugstabber

Black *Water* - Doobie Brothers


----------



## whiskeylivewire

Fade to *black*-Metallica


----------



## radiofish

T.V. Party - *Black* Flag


----------



## fordson major

Its My *Party* - Lesley Gore


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Party* All The Time - Eddie Murphy


----------



## bugstabber

The *Party*'s Over - Willie Nelson


----------



## radiofish

Ain't Nothing But A House *Party* - *The* J. Geils Band


----------



## bugstabber

*Party* in *the* USA - Mylie Cyrus


----------



## moongirl

R.O.C.K. *in the USA* - John Mellencamp


----------



## fordson major

Stone Deaf *in the USA* - MotÃ¶rhead


----------



## LovPRQueen

Like A Rolling *Stone* - Bob Dylan


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Stone* Free - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## radiofish

*Stone* Cold - Rainbow


----------



## LovPRQueen

The *Stone* - Dave Matthews Band


----------



## bugstabber

*Stone* Cold Crazy - Queen


----------



## radiofish

*Stone Cold* Sober - Rod Stewart


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Cold* Hearted - Paula Abdul


----------



## bugstabber

*Cold Cold Heart* - Hank Williams


----------



## fordson major

Home And Broken *Heart*ed -*Cold* Chisel


----------



## LovPRQueen

Closer To *Home* - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## radiofish

*Closer To* The Heart - Rush


----------



## bugstabber

*Closer* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## fordson major

One Step *Closer *- Linkin Park


----------



## LovPRQueen

To Be The *One* - Melanie


----------



## bugstabber

*One *- Filter


----------



## radiofish

It Just Might Be A *One* Shot Deal - Frank Zappa


----------



## bugstabber

*One *Week - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## LovPRQueen

*One* Love - Bob Marley


----------



## moongirl

*One* is the Lonliest Number - Three Dog Night???


----------



## bugstabber

An Ode to No *One* - the Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## radiofish

*One* Way Street - Aerosmith


----------



## bugstabber

The Yellow *One*s - Pinback


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Yellow* Submarine - The Beatles


----------



## radiofish

Don't Eat The *Yellow* Snow - Frank Zappa

(Watch out where those huskies go, Don't you eat no yellow snow!!!)


----------



## whiskeylivewire

*Eat* it-Weird Al


----------



## bugstabber

Rock *Weird* (*Weird* Rock) - Goon Moon


----------



## fordson major

Vargr *Moon* - The Lord *Weird* Slough Feg


----------



## radiofish

*Lord* Of *The* Thighs - Aerosmith


----------



## bugstabber

Get Up and Jam - *Lord*s * of *Acid


----------



## fordson major

*Get Up*, Stand *Up* - Bob Marley


----------



## LovPRQueen

Going *Up* The Country - Canned Heat


----------



## bugstabber

Gave *Up* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## radiofish

Start Me *Up* - The Rolling Stones


----------



## fordson major

Don't *Start* with *Me *- Michelle Wright


----------



## bugstabber

A Tendency to *Start* Fires - Bush


----------



## radiofish

We Didn't *Start* The *Fire* - Billy Joel


----------



## bugstabber

*Firestart*er - The Prodigy


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Fire* & Rain - James Taylor


----------



## bugstabber

Serpentine *Fire* - Earth, Wind and *Fire*


----------



## radiofish

*Fire*, Water, Burn - The Bloodhound Gang


----------



## bugstabber

My Body is a Cage - Arcade *Fire*


----------



## wottahuzzee

If I Said You Had a Beautiful *Body* Would You Hold It Against Me - The Bellamy Brothers


----------



## fordson major

* Beautiful *Mess-Diamond Rio


----------



## radiofish

*Beautiful* World - Devo


----------



## bugstabber

The *Beautiful* People - Marilyn Manson


----------



## LovPRQueen

*People* In *The* Front Row - Melanie


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*People* Get Ready - Vanilla Fudge


----------



## LovPRQueen

Shower The *People* - James Taylor


----------



## bugstabber

*The People* That We Love - Bush


----------



## Sanza

Ladies *LOVE* outlaws - Waylon Jennings


----------



## radiofish

Hey *Ladies* - Beastie Boys


----------



## fordson major

death of a* ladies'* man-leonard cohen


----------



## bugstabber

Break Your Heart - Barenaked* Ladies*


----------



## Sanza

There goes my *heart*- The Mavericks


----------



## radiofish

*There Goes My* Baby - Joe Cocker


----------



## bugstabber

*There Goes My* Gun - Pixies


----------



## LovPRQueen

Janie's Got A *Gun* - Aerosmith


----------



## bugstabber

Get Your *Gun*n - Marilyn Manson


----------



## radiofish

Love *Gun* - Kiss


----------



## bugstabber

Happiness is a Warm *Gun* - the Beatles


----------



## moongirl

Cleaning this *Gun* - Rodney Atkins


----------



## radiofish

Machine *Gun* - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Elmo's Got a *Gun* - Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## LovPRQueen

You've *Got A* Friend - Carole King


----------



## bugstabber

Why Can't We Be *Friend*s - Smash Mouth


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Friends* in Low Places - Garth Brooks


----------



## Sanza

You're *IN* my heart, you're *In* my soul - Rod Stewart


----------



## radiofish

*You're My* Best Friend - Queen


----------



## whiskeylivewire

All my Rowdy *Friend*s Have Settled Down-Hank Williams jr


----------



## fordson major

Let's Get *Rowdy*-Aaron Pritchett


----------



## bugstabber

*Let's* Go Crazy - Prince


----------



## whiskeylivewire

*Crazy*-Patsy Cline(but written by the great Willie Nelson)


----------



## bugstabber

Shine on You* Crazy *Diamond - Pink Floyd


----------



## radiofish

*Crazy On You* - Heart


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Crazy* - Gnarles Barkley


----------



## fordson major

Mama Weer All Crazy Now- Quiet riot (do like the slade version as well!)


----------



## whiskeylivewire

*Mama *tried-Merle Haggard


----------



## bugstabber

*Mama*s Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up to Be Cowboys - Waylon Jennings and Willie Nelson


----------



## radiofish

*Mama* - Genesis


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Your *Mama* Don't Dance - Loggins & Messina


----------



## bugstabber

*Mama* Said - Metallica


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Mama* He's Crazy - The Judds


----------



## bugstabber

*Mama* Told Me (Not to Come) - Three Dog Night


----------



## radiofish

*Mama* Kin - Aerosmith


----------



## fordson major

Next Of* Kin* -Staggered Crossing


----------



## bugstabber

Insect* Kin* - Bush


----------



## LovPRQueen

Burnin' *Bush* - Earth, Wind & Fire


----------



## bugstabber

*Burnin*g Up - Ladytron


----------



## LovPRQueen

Going *Up* The Country - Canned Heat


----------



## bugstabber

Gave* Up* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Start Me *Up* - Rolling Stones


----------



## LovPRQueen

Kick *Start* My Heart - Motley Crue


----------



## bugstabber

A Tendancy to* Start* Fires - Bush


----------



## fordson major

We Didn't *Start *The *Fire* - Billy Joel


----------



## LovPRQueen

Light My *Fire* - The Doors


----------



## bugstabber

Bloods on *Fire* - Pinback


----------



## radiofish

*Fire* And Ice - Pat Benatar


----------



## bugstabber

*Fire* - the Sandwitches


----------



## radiofish

*Fire* Dance - Rainbow


----------



## bugstabber

Great Balls of *Fire* - Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## radiofish

Big *Balls* - AC/DC


----------



## bugstabber

Bagpipes Make My *Balls *Itch - Hamish Mcdoodle and the Kicking Keltic Kaos Krew


----------



## radiofish

Chocolate Salty *Balls* - Chef on South Park (Issac Hayes)


----------



## fordson major

You Sexy Thing -Hot *Chocolate*


----------



## bugstabber

*Sexy* Back - Justin Timberlake


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Back* in the Saddle Again - Gene Autry


----------



## radiofish

*Back In The* U.S.S.R. - *The* Beatles


----------



## wottahuzzee

*Back in* Black -- AC/DC


----------



## LovPRQueen

Won't *Back* Down - Tom Petty


----------



## beccachow

The Land *Down* Under-Men At Work


----------



## radiofish

*The* Old Man *Down The* Road - John Fogerty


----------



## wottahuzzee

Thunder *Road* -- Bruce Springsteen


----------



## bugstabber

Tarkio *Road* - Brewer & Shipley


----------



## LovPRQueen

On The *Road* Again - Willie Nelson


----------



## radiofish

Telegraph *Road* - Dire Straights


----------



## bugstabber

Country* Road* - John Denver


----------



## tinknal

Big *John* Jimmy Dean


----------



## tinknal

Big *John* Jimmy Dean


----------



## bugstabber

Working Class Hero - *John* Lennon


----------



## radiofish

I've Been *Working* On The Railroad - *John* Denver


----------



## Jena

*I've been working* --Van Morrison


----------



## fordson major

*Working* in a Coal Mine-Devo


----------



## bugstabber

*Working* at Burger King - Stuart Davis


----------



## Jena

*King * of the road--Dean Martin


----------



## Bettsann

Unforgetable - Nat *King* Cole


----------



## radiofish

The Thrill Is Gone - B.B. *King*


----------



## Wolf mom

*Thrill* Of Your Love ~ Elvis Presley


----------



## LovPRQueen

All You Need Is *Love* - The Beatles


----------



## Sanza

Live fast,*Love* hard, die young - Faron Young


----------



## AR Cattails

Burning *Love* - Elvis Presley


----------



## bugstabber

*Love *Stinks - J. Geils Band


----------



## LovPRQueen

Radar *Love* - Golden Earring


----------



## bugstabber

*Love* in an Elevator - Aerosmith


----------



## LovPRQueen

Man *In* The Box - Alice *In* Chains


----------



## tinknal

*Alice*'s Restaurant- Arlo Guthrie


----------



## radiofish

All The Girls Love *Alice* - Elton John


----------



## LovPRQueen

To *All The Girls* I've *Love*d Before - Willie Nelson


----------



## bugstabber

Tomorrow Will Be Yesterday - *Girls* at Dawn


----------



## Sanza

Delta *Dawn* - Tanya Tucker


----------



## bugstabber

Tie a Yellow Ribbon Round the Ole Oak Tree - Tony Orlando and *Dawn*


----------



## LovPRQueen

O Christmas *Tree* - The Chipmunks


----------



## radiofish

Rockin' Around *The Christmas Tree* - Brenda Lee


----------



## AR Cattails

*Rockin'* Robin - Michael Jackson


----------



## bugstabber

Mrs. *Robin*son - Simon & Garfunkle


----------



## LovPRQueen

Fly, *Robin*, Fly - The Magic Time Travelers


----------



## bugstabber

Greedy *Fly *- Bush


----------



## AR Cattails

I'll *Fly* Away - Alison Krauss


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Smile *Away* - Paul McCartney


----------



## BUDSMOM

up up and away in my beautiful balloon-fifth dimention


----------



## tinknal

Beethoven's *Fifth* Ludwig Von Beethoven


----------



## radiofish

Roll Over *Beethoven* - Chuck Berry


----------



## BUDSMOM

Some where over the rainbow-judy garland


----------



## tinknal

*Rainbow* Stew- Merle Haggard


----------



## LovPRQueen

Chasin' That Neon *Rainbow* - Alan Jackson


----------



## radiofish

Can't Happen Here - *Rainbow*


----------



## bugstabber

The* Rainbow* Connection - Kermit the Frog


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Rainbow* Blues - Jethro Tull


----------



## bugstabber

Big Wave Rider Final - *Rainbow *Bridge


----------



## radiofish

Modern English - *Rainbow*'s End


----------



## LovPRQueen

Until The *End* Of The World - U2


----------



## Sanza

You're the only *world* I know - Sonny James


----------



## gran26

Top of the *world* -- The Carpenters


----------



## gran26

Deleted


----------



## tinknal

gran26 said:


> Top of the *world* -- The Carpenters


If I were a *Carpenter*- Many artists, but I'll choose Johnny and June Carter Cash.


----------



## Jaclynne

*If I Were* You - Collin Raye


----------



## bugstabber

Wish You *Were *Here - Pink Floyd


----------



## LovPRQueen

Those *Were* The Days - Melanie


----------



## bugstabber

Dancing* Days * - Led Zeppelin


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Dancing* In The Street - Van Halen


----------



## radiofish

*Dancing* With Myself - Billy Idol


----------



## bugstabber

*Dancing* Queen - ABBA


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Queen* Of Hearts - Juice Newton


----------



## moongirl

Let's Get Physical - Olivia *Newton* John


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Let's* Work Together - Canned Heat


----------



## bugstabber

Who Can it Be Now - Men at *Work*


----------



## beccachow

Let *It Be* - Beatles


----------



## Sanza

The long and winding road - * The Beatles *


----------



## LovPRQueen

On The *Road* Again - Willie Nelson


----------



## bugstabber

Leave Me *On The* Moon - Beck


----------



## radiofish

Fly *Me* To *The Moon* - Frank Sinatra


----------



## LovPRQueen

Learning *To Fly* - Pink Floyd


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I'll *Fly* Away - Alison Krauss


----------



## radiofish

*Fly* - Sugar Ray


----------



## LovPRQueen

Georgia On My Mind - *Ray* Charles


----------



## bugstabber

Are You *On My* Side - Rogue Wave


----------



## Sanza

Gonna Shine Up *My* Boots - Corb Lund


----------



## LovPRQueen

Who's *Gonna* Drive You Home - Ziggy Marley


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Drive* My Car - Beatles


----------



## radiofish

*Drive* - The *Cars*


----------



## Jaclynne

Fast *Cars *- Tracy Chapman


----------



## bugstabber

I'm in Love With My *Car* - Queen


----------



## Sanza

She's * In Love With * The Boy- Tricia Yearwood (aka Mrs Garth Brooks)


----------



## LovPRQueen

Your *In Love* - Ratt


----------



## bugstabber

Think I'm *in Love* - Beck


----------



## radiofish

*I'm* Not *In Love* - 10cc


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Love* Is A Battlefield - Pat Benatar


----------



## moongirl

Boom Boom (Out Go the Lights) - *Pat* Travers


----------



## bugstabber

*Go* it Alone - Beck


----------



## radiofish

*Alone* - Heart


----------



## stormwalker

I drink ALONE-George Thorogood


----------



## bugstabber

We Dance *Alone *- Beck


----------



## LovPRQueen

I Think We're *Alone* Now - Tiffany


----------



## bugstabber

Go it *Alone* - Beck


----------



## BUDSMOM

you'll never walk alone-rogers and hammerstein


----------



## moongirl

*Walk* This Way - Aerosmith


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Walk* Like An Egyptian - The Bangles


----------



## VarmitSniper

Its *Like* Me - Kutless


----------



## radiofish

I'm Not *Like* Everybody Else - The Kinks


----------



## BUDSMOM

Everybody loves somebody-dean martin


----------



## Jaclynne

Another *Somebody* Done *Somebod*y Wrong Song - B J Thomas


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Somebody* to Love - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## radiofish

*Somebody* - J. Geils Band


----------



## stormwalker

Somebody CALL 911- Sean Kingston


----------



## tinknal

*Kingston* Trio- Tom Dooly


----------



## bugstabber

*Tom*'s Diner - Suzanne Vega


----------



## Jaclynne

A Change Of Heart - *Tom* Petty


----------



## bugstabber

*Change* - the Lightning Seeds


----------



## radiofish

*Lightning* Crashes - Live


----------



## tinknal

radiofish said:


> *Lightning* Crashes - Live


White *Lightning*- George Jones


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*White* Room - Cream


----------



## radiofish

In My *Room* - The Bangles


----------



## LovPRQueen

There's A Tear *In My* Beer - Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## bugstabber

Spider *in My* Room - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## tinknal

*Ladies* Don't let your Babies grow up to be Cowboys- Ed Bruce


----------



## bugstabber

Billion Dollar *Babies* - Alice Cooper


----------



## tinknal

*Alice*'s Restaurant- Arlo Guthrie


----------



## moongirl

Along Came a Spider - *Alice* Cooper


----------



## nana-san

When *a* man loves a Woman- Percy Sledge


----------



## VarmitSniper

Iron *Man* - Ramin Djawadi


----------



## LovPRQueen

Mr. Tambourine *Man* - Bob Dylan


----------



## bugstabber

Big *Man* With a Gun - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## radiofish

I'm *A Man* - The Yardbirds


----------



## nana-san

*Man* in the Mirror-Michael Jackson


----------



## BUDSMOM

The man who shot liberty valance-gene pitney


----------



## LovPRQueen

Rocket *Man* - Elton John


----------



## Jaclynne

Brown-eyed Handsome *Man* - Chuck Barry


----------



## vancom

Brown-Eyed Girl--Van Morrison


----------



## moongirl

You Win Again - *Van Morrison* and Linda Gail Lewis


----------



## LovPRQueen

On The Road *Again* - Canned Heat


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*On the Road Again* (different song) - Willie Nelson


----------



## bugstabber

Here Comes *the* Rain *Again* - Eurythmics


----------



## BUDSMOM

Alone again naturally-gilbert o'sullivan


----------



## radiofish

*Again* And *Again* - Jewel


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Together *Again* - Buck Owens


----------



## Sanza

Rollin' In My Sweet Baby's Arms - *Buck Owens*


----------



## bugstabber

*In *the *Arms* of Sleep - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## BUDSMOM

Sleepwalk-boots randolph


----------



## Jaclynne

These *Boots* Were Made For Walking - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Walking* to New Orleans - Fats Domino


----------



## BUDSMOM

Battle of new orleans-johnny horton


----------



## radiofish

City *Of New Orleans* - Arlo Guthrie


----------



## bugstabber

Holy, Holy, Holy Moses (Song for *New Orleans*) - Alec Ounsworth


----------



## radiofish

*Holy* Diver - Ronnie James Dio


----------



## tinknal

*Diver*s do it deeper- David Allen Coe


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Why Don't We *Do It* in the Road? - the Beatles


----------



## Jaclynne

*Why* Baby Why - George Jones


----------



## fordson major

It's All Over Now,* Baby* Blue- Bob Dylan


----------



## Jaclynne

*Baby Blue* - George Strait


----------



## radiofish

*Baby* Ice Dog - *Blue* Oyster Cult


----------



## Sanza

Canadian Sunrise - Prairie *Oyster*


----------



## bugstabber

Tequila *Sunrise* - Eagles


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Tequila* Makes Her Clothes Fall Off - Joe Nichols


----------



## radiofish

Mas *Tequila* - Sammy Hagar


----------



## Jaclynne

*Tequila* - The Champs


----------



## moongirl

Only the Young - *The Champs*


----------



## fordson major

*Only The *Lonely-The Motels


----------



## LovPRQueen

I Can *Only* Imagine - MercyMe


----------



## radiofish

*Only* You - The Platters


----------



## moongirl

Why Don't *You* Love Me - Van Morrison and Linda Gail Lewis


----------



## LovPRQueen

How *You* Remind *Me* - Nickelback


----------



## Sanza

That Loving *You * Feeling Again - Roy Orbison and Emmy Lou Harris


----------



## radiofish

*You*'ve Lost *That Loving Feeling* - The Righteous Brothers


----------



## SteveD(TX)

He Stopped *Loving* Her Today - George Jones


----------



## LovPRQueen

If *Today* Was Your Last Day - Nickelback


----------



## bugstabber

I Don't Want to Live *Today* - Ape Hangers


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Let's *Live * For *Today* - The Grass Roots


----------



## bugstabber

*The *World *Today* - Punk City


----------



## LovPRQueen

I'd Like To Teach *The World* To Sing - The New Seekers


----------



## Sanza

You're The Only *World * I Know - Sonny James


----------



## radiofish

On Top Of *The World* - Cheap Trick


----------



## SteveD(TX)

If I Ruled *the World* - Tony Bennett


----------



## fordson major

Everybody Wants To *Rule The World* -Tears For Fears


----------



## LovPRQueen

*Everybody* Needs Somebody *To* Love - The Blues Brothers


----------



## radiofish

*Somebody To Love* - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## LovPRQueen

Fool For *Love* - Sandy Rogers


----------



## bugstabber

*Fool For* the City - Foghat


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Living *For the City* - Stevie Wonder


----------



## BUDSMOM

City of new orleans-arlo guthrie


----------



## bugstabber

Make Out* City* - Beck


----------



## radiofish

My *City* Was Gone - The Pretenders


----------



## gran26

Where have all the Flowers *Gone* - Peter, Paul & Mary


----------



## fordson major

*Where have all the *cowboys *gone*-Paula Cole


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Gone Gone Gone* - Robert Plant and Alison Krauss


----------



## Jaclynne

Too *Gone*, Too Long - Randy Travis


----------



## Sanza

Digging up Bones - *Randy Travis*


----------



## radiofish

Roll The *Bones* - Rush


----------



## fordson major

*Roll* Of *The *Dice- Bruce Springsteen


----------



## bugstabber

Tumbling* Dice* - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## radiofish

God's *Dice* - Pearl Jam


----------



## bugstabber

*God* Given - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## BUDSMOM

Thank god i'm a country boy-john denver


----------



## bugstabber

Even the Devil is* God* - Stuart Davis


----------



## fordson major

Shout at *the Devil*-Motley Crue


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Sympathy for *the Devil* - Rolling Stones


----------



## bugstabber

*Devil *With* the* Blue Dress - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Jaclynne

Am I *Blue* - Billie Holiday


----------



## radiofish

*Blue* Jean *Blue*s - ZZ Top


----------



## Jaclynne

Milk Cow *Blues* - Bob Wills


----------



## fordson major

How Do You *Milk* A *Cow* - Cledus T. Judd


----------



## bugstabber

Old Dun *Cow* - Brobdingnagian Bards


----------



## radiofish

*Cow* Town - Carly Simon


----------



## Jaclynne

Famous In A Small *Town* - Miranda Lambert


----------



## fordson major

Elderly Woman Behind the Counter *in a Small Town* - Pearl Jam


----------



## bugstabber

*Small Town* - John Mellencamp


----------



## fordson major

Butterfly - Crazy *Town*


----------



## pyrobear

ford major said:


> Butterfly - Crazy *Town*


*crazy* ***** -BUCKCHERRY


----------



## radiofish

She Drives Like *Crazy* - Weird Al Yankovich


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*She Drives* Me *Crazy* - Fine Young Cannibals


----------



## pyrobear

*she* Was Asking For It-*Cannibal* Corpse


----------



## radiofish

And *She Was* - Talking Heads


----------



## Sanza

*Talking* In Your Sleep -Crystal Gail


----------



## bugstabber

Jive *Talkin*' - BeeGees


----------



## pyrobear

Me Myself And I-Jive Jones


----------



## bugstabber

Closer to *Myself *- Radford


----------



## radiofish

*Closer To* The Heart - Rush


----------



## bugstabber

*Closer* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## fordson major

Come a little *closer*- dierks bently


----------



## bugstabber

Just* A* *Closer* Walk - Gladys Knight


----------



## moongirl

*Walk* Right Back - The Everly Bros.


----------



## pyrobear

*walk* Like A Man -Tim Mcgraw


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Walk Like a Man* (different song) - Frankie Valli and the Four Seasons


----------



## Aintlifegrand

SteveD(TX) said:


> *Walk Like a Man* (different song) - Frankie Valli and the Four Seasons


Stand by your* man*..Tammy Wynette


----------



## bugstabber

Blue Collar *Man* - (Long Nights) - Styx


----------



## Sanza

*Blue* Moon of Kentucky - Bill Monroe & his *Blue*grass Boys


----------



## fordson major

Dumas Walker-*Kentucky* Headhunters


----------



## tinknal

My Old *Kentucky* Home- Steven Foster


----------



## bugstabber

*Kentucky* Woman - Deep Purple


----------



## 4nTN

*Kentucky*Rain~Eddie Rabbit


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Blue Eyes Crying in the *Rain* - Willie Nelson


----------



## BUDSMOM

Crying-roy orbison


----------



## fordson major

The Sky Is *Crying* -Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## bugstabber

*It*'s All Over But *the Crying* - Garbage


----------



## 4nTN

*It`s all over now,Baby Blue ~Bob Dylan*


----------



## bugstabber

When *It's Over* - Loverboy


----------



## Sanza

*It's* Such a Pretty World Today - Connie Smith


----------



## radiofish

*It's A* Beautiful *World* - Devo


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*It's a Beautiful* Morning - the (Young) Rascals


----------



## jerzeygurl

Good *MORNING* -The Beatles


----------



## radiofish

*Morning* Has Broken - Spirit


----------



## bugstabber

Sunday *Morning *- No Doubt


----------



## pyrobear

Good *Morning* Beautiful --Steve Holy


----------



## bugstabber

*Morning* Light - Gliss


----------



## pyrobear

Bright *Lights*- Matchbox 20


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Light* My Fire - the Doors


----------



## bugstabber

*Light* Up *My* Room - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## radiofish

In *My Room* - The Bangles


----------



## wottahuzzee

Baubles, *Bangles*, and Beads -- Frank Sinatra


----------



## fordson major

Flowers And *Beads* -Iron Butterfly


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Incense *and* Peppermints - Strawberry Alarm Clock


----------



## Lynne

Rock Around The *Clock* by Bill Haley & His Comets


----------



## Sanza

*The* Truck Got Stuck - Corb Lund


----------



## bugstabber

My Sweet Annette - Drive-By-*Truck*ers


----------



## radiofish

*Truck* Stop Girl - Little Feat


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Bus *Stop* the Hollies


----------



## pyrobear

Stop! In the name of love -diana ross


----------



## Sanza

I Believe *In Love *- Don Williams


----------



## bugstabber

*Believe in Love* - The Wooden Birds


----------



## Linkovich

*Wooden* Heart- Lucielle Starr (Elvis too, I think)


----------



## radiofish

*Wooden* Ships - Crosby, Stills, and Nash (and many others, such as Jefferson Airplane..)


----------



## fordson major

I Saw Three *Ships*-Blackmore's Night


----------



## Linkovich

ford major said:


> I Saw Three *Ships*-Blackmore's Night


*I saw* the light- Hank Williams


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*I* See *the Light* - the Five Americans


----------



## 4nTN

In the *Light* ~ Led Zeppelin

here is an unreal "alternate" version of the original song...it`s kinda strange but hauntingly beautiful!


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YlNLBDxrTE[/ame]



sorry if we are not allowed to post links here


----------



## radiofish

*In The* Evening - *Led Zeppelin*


----------



## Sanza

*In The* Jailhouse Now - Hank Williams Sr.


----------



## 4nTN

*Jailhouse* ~Sublime


----------



## fordson major

King of the *Jailhouse* - Aimee Mann


----------



## 1Travelingon

*Jailhouse Rock*- Elvis Presley


----------



## pyrobear

I Love *Rock* N' Roll -Joan Jett


----------



## Sanza

Old Time *Rock & Roll *- Bob Seger


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Rock & Roll* Woman - Buffalo Springfield


----------



## fordson major

Black Magic *Woman* -Santana


----------



## 4nTN

*Woman*~John Lennon


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Woman* (different song) - Peter and Gordon


----------



## Linkovich

*Peter Peter* Pumpkin Eater- Nursery Rhyme


----------



## radiofish

Sledgehammer - *Peter* Gabriel


----------



## CountryFolks

Little *Peter* Rabbit -children song


----------



## fordson major

Run *Rabbit* Run-Eminem


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Let Him *Run* Wild - the Beach Boys


----------



## 4nTN

Linkovich said:


> *Peter Peter* Pumpkin Eater- Nursery Rhyme


LOL!



*Boys* of Summer~Don Henley


----------



## Linkovich

American Pie- *Don* McLean


----------



## radiofish

*American* Woman - The Guess Who


----------



## CountryFolks

*American* Honey - Lady Antebellum


----------



## bugstabber

I'm Afraid of *American*s - David Bowie


----------



## CountryFolks

Thinkin Problem -*David* Ball


----------



## radiofish

*Problem* Child - AC/ DC


----------



## CountryFolks

American *Child* -Phil Vassar


----------



## bugstabber

Young *American*s - David Bowie


----------



## CountryFolks

*Young* -Kenny Chesney


----------



## bugstabber

Too *Young* to Burn - Sonny and the Sunsets


----------



## CountryFolks

Pictures To *Burn* -Taylor Swift


----------



## fordson major

Another Bridge *To Burn*-Mel Tillis


----------



## bugstabber

*Burn* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## CountryFolks

*nine* to five- dolly parton


----------



## radiofish

*Nine* Lives - Aerosmith


----------



## CountryFolks

Love *Lives* On -Mallary Hope


----------



## jtjf_1

When You're In *Love* with a Beautiful Woman - Dr. Hook


----------



## SteveD(TX)

It's A BEAUTIFUL Morning - the Rascals


----------



## CountryFolks

Good Morning *Beautiful* - Steve Holy


----------



## Linkovich

*Beautiful* Day- U2


----------



## bugstabber

*Beautiful *Way - Beck


----------



## Sanza

*Beautiful* Brown Eyes - Wilf Carter


----------



## JMD_KS

*Brown* Eyed Girl - Van Morrison


----------



## CountryFolks

Gone As A *Girl* Can Get -George Strait


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Gone Gone Gone* - Robert Plant and Alison Krauss


----------



## CountryFolks

Whiskey Lullaby -Brad Paisley And *Alison* Krauss


----------



## jtjf_1

"Alabama Song (*Whiskey* Bar)" - The Doors


----------



## CountryFolks

Mary's *Song*(Oh My My My)-Taylor Swift


----------



## 4nTN

*Oh My My*~Ringo Starr


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*My* Generation - the Who


----------



## CountryFolks

*My* Next Thirty Years -Tim Mcgraw


----------



## radiofish

*My* Favorite Game - The Cardigans (watch the video if you get a chance!!!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=styYbRWQYP8#


----------



## CountryFolks

*My* Maria-Brooks And Dunn


----------



## bugstabber

*My* Violent Heart - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## radiofish

Prove *My* Love - The *Violent* Femmes


----------



## CountryFolks

It's Your *Love* -Tim Mcgraw With Faith Hill


----------



## bugstabber

*It's* All *Your* Fault - Wild Orchid


----------



## Sanza

Born To Be *Wild* -Steppenwolf


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Wild* Thing - the Troggs


----------



## bugstabber

*Wild* Pack of Family Dogs - Modest Mouse


----------



## CountryFolks

*Wild* At Heart- Gloriana


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Wild* One - Bobby Rydell


----------



## BUDSMOM

One less bell to answer


----------



## bugstabber

For Whom the* Bell* Tolls - Metallica


----------



## Sanza

*The *Truck Got Stuck - Corb Lund


----------



## CountryFolks

*The* Truth- Jason alden


----------



## radiofish

*The* Flame - Cheap Trick


----------



## 4nTN

*Cheap* Thrills~Frank Zappa


----------



## fordson major

Hills Of The *Thrills* - Depressive Age


----------



## Sanza

Oklahoma* Hills* - Hank Thompson


----------



## 4nTN

Family Tradition~*Hank* Williams Jr.


----------



## bugstabber

Straw Hat and Old Dirty *Hank *- Barenaked Ladies


----------



## CountryFolks

*Old* Blue Chair -Kenny Chesney


----------



## Sanza

I'm Thinking Tonight Of My *Blue * Eyes - Wilf Carter


----------



## BUDSMOM

Are you lonesome tonight? Elvis


----------



## radiofish

*Tonight* It's You - Cheap Trick


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Baby *It's You* - Smith


----------



## CountryFolks

*Baby* blues - George strait


----------



## bugstabber

Milk Cow *Blues* - Willie Nelson


----------



## CountryFolks

Beer For My Horses - Toby Keith & *Willie Nelson*


----------



## radiofish

Wild *Horses* - The Rolling Stones


----------



## bugstabber

Mine's Not a High *Horse* - the Shins


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I Me *Mine* the Beatles


----------



## bugstabber

Sweet Child O'* Mine* - Guns N' Roses


----------



## CountryFolks

American *Child* - Phil Vassar


----------



## bugstabber

Hot *Child *in the City - Nick Gilder


----------



## PrettyPaisley

*Hot* Rod Hearts-Robbie Dupree


----------



## radiofish

*Hot* Legs - *Rod* Stewart


----------



## sammyd

*Hot Rod* Lincoln-Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Hot* Fun in the Summertime - Sly and the Family Stone


----------



## fordson major

She Was* Hot* -The Rolling Stones


----------



## bugstabber

Roller Coaster - Red *Hot* Chili Peppers


----------



## radiofish

*Hot* Blooded - Foreigner


----------



## bugstabber

*Hot*wax - Beck


----------



## Sanza

*Hot*el California - Eagles


----------



## CountryFolks

Heartbreak *Hotel *-Elvis Presley


----------



## bugstabber

*Hotel* California - the Eagles


----------



## ACountryMomma

It Never Rains in Southern *California* - The Mamas & The Papas


----------



## SteveD(TX)

bugstabber said:


> *Hotel* California - the Eagles


Is it legal to use the same song twice in three posts? :hrm:

*Southern* Man - Neil Young


----------



## bugstabber

(No, probably not. Oversight on my part, sorry.)

White Trash - *Southern* Culture on the Skids


----------



## CountryFolks

*Southern* Voice -Tim McGraw


----------



## fordson major

Small Town *Southern* Man-Alan Jackson 


just remember guys!! this thread is for fun!!


----------



## radiofish

*Southern* Cross - Crosby, Stills, and Nash


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Did You Sleep Well-Crooked *Still*


----------



## CountryFolks

*Still* -Tim McGraw


----------



## SteveD(TX)

You're *Still* the One - Shania Twain

(a little Jamaican girl sung this to my wife and me at our wedding)


----------



## fordson major

Ballad For My *One* True Love - Mason Jennings


----------



## CountryFolks

*Love* Story -Taylor Swift


----------



## Sanza

It Must Be *Love* - Don Williams


----------



## CountryFolks

(Lost Her *Love*) On Our Last Date -Conway Twitty


----------



## radiofish

Dirty *Love* - Frank Zappa


----------



## Sanza

Bye Bye *Love*- The Everly Brothers


----------



## CountryFolks

*The* Chair - George Strait


----------



## bugstabber

Taste of Things to Come - *George* S. Clinton


----------



## CountryFolks

A Lot Of *Things* Different -Kenny Chesney


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Shapes *of Things* - the Yardbirds


----------



## CountryFolks

The Other Side *Of* The Door -Taylor Swift


----------



## bugstabber

Black Mountain *Side* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## CountryFolks

*Mountain* Music -Alabama


----------



## Sanza

Fourty Hour Week (for a livin) - *Alabama*


----------



## fordson major

Days Of The *Week*-Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## bugstabber

Bad *Days* - the Flaming Lips


----------



## CountryFolks

Bad, *Bad* Leroy Brown -Jim Croce


----------



## bugstabber

*Bad *Things - L7


----------



## radiofish

Good Loving Gone *Bad* - *Bad* Company


----------



## CountryFolks

*Good* Time -Alan Jackson


----------



## Sanza

*Time *To Switch To Whiskey - Corb Lund Band


----------



## bugstabber

Lace and *Whiskey* - Alice Cooper


----------



## CountryFolks

Dancing In Circles -Love *and* Theft


----------



## fordson major

*Dancing In The* Dark- Bruce Springsteen


----------



## bugstabber

*Dancing* With Myself - Billy Idol


----------



## radiofish

*Dancing* Days - Led Zeppelin


----------



## bugstabber

Now I'm *Dancing* - Maria Mango


----------



## CountryFolks

My *Maria* -Brooks and Dunn


----------



## beccachow

The Dance: Garth *Brooks*


----------



## radiofish

Last *Dance* - *The* Cure


----------



## SteveD(TX)

The *Last* Time - Rolling Stones


----------



## bugstabber

You Had *Time* - Ani DeFranco


----------



## CountryFolks

*You* had Me From Hello-Kenny Chesney


----------



## bugstabber

Kiss *From* a Rose - Seal


----------



## radiofish

One Last *Kiss* - J. Geils Band


----------



## Sanza

*One* More Day With You - Diamond Rio


----------



## fordson major

Every* Day* I Love *You - *Boyzone


----------



## Linkovich

*Every* breath you take- Sting


----------



## bugstabber

The Trick is to Keep *Breath*ing - Garbage


----------



## CountryFolks

*The* Thunder Rolls -Garth Brooks


----------



## bugstabber

*Roll*in' With My Homies - Coolio


----------



## Sanza

*Rollin* In My Sweet Baby's Arms - Ralph Stanley


----------



## radiofish

*Sweet* Emotion - Aerosmith


----------



## HorseGirl31

*Sweet* Sweet Sound-Sarah Reeves


----------



## bugstabber

*Sound* of Silence - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## Sanza

*Silence* Is Golden - The Four Seasons


----------



## HorseGirl31

*Golden* Thread-Joy Williams


----------



## bugstabber

*Golden *Years - Marilyn Manson


----------



## radiofish

Ten *Years* Gone - Led Zeppelin


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Gone Gone Gone* - Robert Plant and Alison Krauss


----------



## HorseGirl31

Real *Gone*-Sheryl Crow


----------



## bugstabber

*Gone *Still - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Sanza

I Can't Help It If I'm* Still *In Love With You - Linda Ronstad & Emmy Lou Harris


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*I Can't Help* Myself (Sugar Pie Honey Bunch) - the Four Tops


----------



## HorseGirl31

*I* Wish I Had A Horse -Mary Ann Kennedy


----------



## radiofish

If *I Had A* Hammer - Peter, Paul, and *Mary*


----------



## bugstabber

*If I Had** a* Million Ducats - the Brobdingnagian Bards


----------



## HorseGirl31

*If I had a million dollars*-Boswell Sisters


----------



## bugstabber

I Wish *I Had *- Stroke


----------



## radiofish

The *Stroke *- Billy Squire


----------



## bugstabber

Only* the* Good Die Young -* Billy* Joel


----------



## Sanza

*Only The* Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## HorseGirl31

I Can *Only* Imagine-MercyMe


----------



## bugstabber

*Only* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## fordson major

* Only *The Lonely -The Motels


----------



## bugstabber

We* Only* Come Out at Night - *the* Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Sanza

Dance *The Night* Away - Mavericks


----------



## HorseGirl31

*Dance Dance Dance*-Mandisa


----------



## pyrobear

We* Danced* Anyway- Deana Carter


----------



## SteveD(TX)

But *Anyway* - Blues Traveler


----------



## radiofish

Madison *Blues* - George Thorogood And The Deleware Destroyers


----------



## bugstabber

Highway *Blues* - New Stories


----------



## radiofish

*Highway* 61 - Bob Dylan


----------



## HorseGirl31

Life is a* Highway*-Rascal Flatts


----------



## bugstabber

*Highway* Star - Deep Purple


----------



## Sanza

Whiskey, If You Were A Woman - *Highway* 101


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Whiskey Lullabye - Alison Krauss and Brad Paisely


----------



## bugstabber

*Whiskey* in the Jar - Metallica


----------



## beccachow

Time *In* a Bottle-Jim Croce


----------



## bugstabber

You Had *Time* - Ani DeFranco


----------



## Sanza

*Time* To Switch To Whiskey - Corb Lund


----------



## radiofish

*Time* Is On My Side - The Rolling Stones


----------



## HorseGirl31

The *Time *In Between-Francesca Battistelli


----------



## bugstabber

*Time* After *Time *- Cyndi Lauper


----------



## jerzeygurl

Time in a Bottle-Jim Croce


----------



## radiofish

*Time* For Me To Fly - R.E.O. Speedwagon


----------



## bugstabber

*Time*s Like These - Foo Fighters


----------



## Sanza

For The Good *Times* - Jim Reeves


----------



## fordson major

You Know I'm No *Good*-Amy Winehouse


----------



## SteveD(TX)

ford major said:


> You Know I'm No *Good*-Amy Winehouse


Everyone does by now.


*Good* Times Bad Times - Led Zeppelin


----------



## radiofish

Your *Time* Is Gonna Come - *Led Zeppelin*


----------



## Sanza

*Gonna* Shine Up My Boots - Corb Lund


----------



## HorseGirl31

*Shine*-Newsboys


----------



## radiofish

*Shine* On You Crazy Diamond - Pink Floyd


----------



## bugstabber

*Crazy* - Willie Nelson


----------



## Sanza

Mamas' Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up To Be Cowboys - *Willie Nelson* & Waylon Jennings


----------



## bugstabber

*Mama* Told Me (Not* to* Come) - Three Dog Night


----------



## Our Little Farm

U2 - Sixty Seconds In Kingdom *Come*


----------



## bugstabber

*Come* Back - Foo Fighters


----------



## radiofish

*Come* Sail Away - Styx


----------



## Sanza

Don't *Come* Home A Drinking - Lorreta Lynn


----------



## 4piecesof8

Sweet *HOME* Alabama - lynyrd skynyrd


----------



## HorseGirl31

This is *Home*-Switchfoot


----------



## bugstabber

Bring it on *Home* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I'm Going *Home* - Ten Years After


----------



## HorseGirl31

When I get where I'm *Going*-33Miles


----------



## radiofish

*When I* Come Around - Green Day


----------



## Sanza

*When* The Morning Comes - Hoyt Axton


----------



## bugstabber

*When* Will I Be Loved - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## radiofish

*When* The Music's Over - The Doors


----------



## Sanza

I Was Country *When *Country Wasn't Cool - George Jones & Barbara Mandrell


----------



## radiofish

Through Being *Cool* - Devo


----------



## SteveD(TX)

COOL Water - Sons of the Pioneers


----------



## bugstabber

So* Cool *- Filter


----------



## moongirl

That's *Cool* - Blue County


----------



## bugstabber

*That's* What I Get - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Sanza

When *I Get *Where I'm Going - Brad Paisley and Dolly Parton


----------



## moongirl

*I* Go Crazy - Paul Davis


----------



## bugstabber

*Go *It Alone - Beck


----------



## Sanza

Take *It* Easy - The Eagles


----------



## bugstabber

*Take *Another - Filter


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Take* Me for Longing - Alison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## bugstabber

*Take Me *Down - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## radiofish

*Take Me* To The River - Talking Heads


----------



## bugstabber

*Take Me *Home - King Missile


----------



## bluesky

Home - Michael Buble.


----------



## Sanza

I Wanna Go *Home* - Bobby Bare


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Closer to *Home* - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## bugstabber

Bring it on* Home* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## radiofish

*Home* - Sheryl Crow


----------



## bugstabber

Happy *Home* - Garbage


----------



## PrettyPaisley

*Home* Sweet *Home*-Motley Crue


----------



## radiofish

We're Coming *Home* Again - Green Day


----------



## bugstabber

Take You *Home* - Ashbury Haights


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Take* Me *Home* Tonight - Eddie Money


----------



## Jokarva

Wonderful *Tonight* - Eric Clapton


----------



## radiofish

*Tonight* She Comes - The Cars


----------



## Sanza

The Truth *Comes* Out - Corb Lund Band


----------



## PrettyPaisley

*Come* on in My Kitchen - Crooked Still


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Hey Hey *My My* - Neil Young


----------



## bugstabber

Feed* My* Frankenstein - Alice Cooper


----------



## PrettyPaisley

*My, My, My* - Johnny Gill


----------



## Sanza

You're In *MY *Heart, You're In *MY* Soul - Rod Stewart


----------



## radiofish

Stop Dragging *My Heart* Around - Tom Petty and Stevie Nicks


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Bus *Stop* - the Hollies


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Magic* Bus *- The Who


----------



## Sanza

*Magic* Carpet Ride - Steppenwolf


----------



## radiofish

*Magic* - The Cars


----------



## bugstabber

Every Little Thing She Does is Magic - Police


----------



## PrettyPaisley

*Little* Sadie - Crooked Still


----------



## radiofish

Fat Man In The Bath Tub - *Little* Feat


----------



## bugstabber

*Three* Little Pigs - Green Jelly


----------



## PrettyPaisley

*Three* Times a Lady - Commodores


----------



## SteveD(TX)

For the Good *Times* - Ray Price


----------



## radiofish

Let *The Good Times* Roll - *The* Cars (I need to stop listening to my Cars CDs box set!)


----------



## bugstabber

*Good Times* Bad *Times* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Sanza

Hey *Good *Looking - Hank Williams Sr


----------



## bugstabber

Life's Been *Good* - Joe Walsh


----------



## radiofish

Only The *Good* Die Young - Billy Joel


----------



## Sanza

Out Behind *The* Barn - Little Jimmy Dickens


----------



## Jokarva

*Behind* Blue Eyes - The Who


----------



## radiofish

These *Eyes* - *The* Guess *Who*


----------



## Sanza

I'm Looking For Blue *Eyes *- Jessie Colter


----------



## bugstabber

Right between the *Eyes *- Garbage


----------



## radiofish

Lying *Eyes* - *The* Eagles


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Open My *Eyes* - the Nazz


----------



## bugstabber

Thru the *Eyes* of Ruby - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Sanza

*Ruby*, Don't Take Your Love To Town - Kenny Rogers


----------



## bugstabber

Blue on Black - The *Kenny* Wayne Shepard Band


----------



## radiofish

*Black* And *Blue* - Counting Crows


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Black* is *Black* - Los Bravos


----------



## bugstabber

*Black *Tambourine - Beck


----------



## Sanza

Mr *Tambourine* Man - Bob Dylan


----------



## radiofish

Green *Tambourine* - The Turtles


----------



## bugstabber

Pale *Green* Stars - Everclear


----------



## Sanza

*Green* Green Grass of Home - Porter Wagoner ( the first of many artists to record this song)


----------



## bugstabber

*Green *Eyed Lady - Sugarloaf


----------



## sammyd

*Lady*-Styx


----------



## bugstabber

Deep Blue - *Lady*tron


----------



## radiofish

*Lady* Luck - *Deep* Purple


----------



## bugstabber

Poker Face - *Lady *GaGa


----------



## gran26

*Lady* Willpower -- Gary Puckett & the Union Gap


----------



## radiofish

Dude Looks Like A *Lady* - Aerosmith


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Lady* Godiva - Peter and Gordon


----------



## bugstabber

Foxy *Lady* - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Walks Like a *Lady*-Journey


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Walk Like A *Man - Frankie Valli and The Four Seasons


----------



## Our Little Farm

SteveD(TX) said:


> Walk Like A Man - Frankie Valli and *The Four Seasons*


The Four Seasons by Vivaldi.


----------



## bugstabber

*Season* of Illusions - Ladytron


----------



## radiofish

Time Of The *Season* - The Zombies


----------



## Sanza

*Time *To Switch To Whiskey - Corb Lund Band


----------



## bugstabber

Beside You in *Time *- Nine Inch Nails


----------



## radiofish

*Time In* A Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## bugstabber

You Had* Time* - Ani DeFranco


----------



## radiofish

This Could Be The Last *Time* - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Sanza

I'm So Lonesome I *Could* Cry - Marty Robbins


----------



## bugstabber

The Boy Who Ate Lasagna and *Could* Jump Over a Church - King Missile


----------



## radiofish

*Could* I Be You - Matchbox Twenty


----------



## bugstabber

If *I Could *Turn Back Time - Cher


----------



## Sanza

*If *Drinking Don't Kill Me (Her Memory Will) - George Jones


----------



## bugstabber

Whiskey *Drinkin*' Woman - Nazareth


----------



## Jokarva

Witchy *Woman* - The Eagles


----------



## bugstabber

Gold Dust *Woman* - Hole


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Hard Luck *Woman* - Kiss


----------



## radiofish

American *Woman* - The Guess Who


----------



## lemonthyme7

*American* Pie - Don McLean


----------



## bugstabber

I'm Afraid of *American*s - David Bowie


----------



## PrettyPaisley

*American* Girl - Tom Petty


----------



## IndianaWoodsman

I Kissed a *Girl* - Katy Perry


----------



## radiofish

Can *I* Set Next To You *Girl* - AC/DC


----------



## IndianaWoodsman

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yfwlj0gba_k[/ame]

*You* Raise Me Up - Celtic Women


----------



## bugstabber

Beside* You* in Time - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## IndianaWoodsman

*Time* in a Bottle - Jim Croce 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHDt2t0oO7g[/ame]


----------



## Our Little Farm

Message in a *bottle*- The Police


----------



## IndianaWoodsman

*A* Celtic Tune - Akin Unver

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAiLgtARjOI[/ame]


----------



## radiofish

*A* Passion Play - Jethro Tull


----------



## IndianaWoodsman

*Play* That Funky Music White Boy - Wild Cherry


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Dirty *White* Boy - Foreigner


----------



## IndianaWoodsman

Rude *Boy* - Rihanna


----------



## radiofish

Wide *Boy* - Foghat


----------



## SteveD(TX)

This *Boy* - the Beatles


----------



## Sanza

She's In Love With The *Boy* - Trisha Yearwood


----------



## PrettyPaisley

*She's* a Beauty -The Tubes


----------



## radiofish

*Beauty* Queen - *The* Clash


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Mississippi *Queen* - Mountain


----------



## bugstabber

*Queen* of the Air - Everclear


----------



## Jokarva

The *Air *that I Breathe - The Hollies


----------



## radiofish

Fresh *Air* - Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## bugstabber

White Rabbit - Jefferson *Air*plane


----------



## Sanza

*White* Lightning - George Jones


----------



## bugstabber

*White* Like That - Filter


----------



## radiofish

It's True *That* We Love One Another - The *White* Stripes


----------



## Jokarva

*Another *One Bites the Dust - Queen


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Another* Pleasant Valley Sunday - the Monkees


----------



## radiofish

Lazing On A *Sunday* Afternoon - Queen


----------



## Sanza

Somewhere *On* The Island - Gary Fjellgaard


----------



## 4nTN

Back to the *Island*~Leon Russel


----------



## radiofish

Monkey *Island* - J. Geils Band


----------



## Sanza

Roughest Neck Around - Corb Lund *Band*


----------



## bugstabber

The Best of What's *Around* - Dave Mathews *Band*


----------



## radiofish

We're An American *Band* - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## bugstabber

*Band* on the Run - Paul McCartney & Wings


----------



## Sanza

Long May You* Run* - Emmy Lou Harris


----------



## bugstabber

*Long *Tall Glasses (I Can Dance) - Leo Sayer


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Long Tall* Sally - Little Richard


----------



## radiofish

*Long Tall* Shorty - The Kinks


----------



## bugstabber

*Long Tall *Texan - Lyle Lovett


----------



## PrettyPaisley

*Tall* Cool One - Robert Plant


----------



## Sanza

*Cool* Water - Marty Robbins


----------



## radiofish

Through Being *Cool* - Devo


----------



## bugstabber

So *Cool* - Filter


----------



## fordson major

She's* So Cool*-Nine Pound Hammer


----------



## tinknal

Sanza said:


> *Cool* Water - Marty Robbins


I know The Sons of the Pioneers did that, did Marty cover it?


----------



## tinknal

ford major said:


> She's* So Cool*-Nine Pound Hammer


If I had a *Hammer*- Pete Seger


----------



## bugstabber

Black *Hammer* - Reverend H. Chronicles


----------



## radiofish

*Hammer* - The Offspring


----------



## bugstabber

*Hammer*ing in My Head - Garbage


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Stupid Girl-*Garbage*


----------



## bugstabber

Punk Rock *Girl *- the Dead Milkmen


----------



## radiofish

Truckin - *The* Grateful *Dead*


----------



## bugstabber

I'm *Dead* - the Liminanas


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*I'm* Down - the Beatles


----------



## radiofish

Old Man *Down The* Road - John Fogerty


----------



## bugstabber

Driver *Down* - Trent Reznor


----------



## PrettyPaisley

*Down* on Me - Janis Joplin


----------



## Jokarva

Don't Let the Sun Go *Down on Me* - Elton John


----------



## bugstabber

*Down* in It - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## radiofish

*Down In* A Hole - Alice *In* Chains


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Woman* in Chains *- Tears for Fears


----------



## Sanza

*Chains* - Patty Loveless


----------



## bugstabber

Sometimes Love Just Ain't Enough - *Patty* Smyth


----------



## radiofish

My *Love* Is Strong - The Rolling Stones (I love the music video for this song!!!)


----------



## bugstabber

Crown of* Love* - Arcade Fire


----------



## Jokarva

Strange Cup *of* Tea - Sister Hazel


----------



## bugstabber

In Your Heart - A Place to Bury* Strange*rs


----------



## Sanza

You're* In *My *Heart*, You're In My Soul - Rod Stewart


----------



## radiofish

Crazy On *You* - *Heart*


----------



## bugstabber

Break Your *Heart* - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Heartbreak*er - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## IndianaWoodsman

Ball*breaker* - AC/DC


----------



## Sparrow

Red Rubber *Ball* - Cyrkle


----------



## Sanza

Something In *Red *- Lorrie Morgan


----------



## radiofish

*Red* - Sammy Hagar


----------



## Sparrow

Lady In *Red* - Chris De Burgh


----------



## bugstabber

This* Red* Book - Pinback


----------



## Danaus29

Little Black *Book* - Belinda Carlisle


----------



## Sparrow

Who Wrote the *Book* of Love - The Monotones


----------



## PrettyPaisley

The Look of *Love *- ABC


----------



## ufo_chris

Love To Love by UFO (do I get 2 points?)


----------



## radiofish

Lights Out - *UFO* (_nope no double points for that - just an 'atta boy'_!)


----------



## Sparrow

That's the Night That the *Lights *Went *Out* In Georgia - Reba



> Love To Love by UFO (do I get 2 points?)


No, you didn't highlight them.


----------



## Jokarva

*The Night* they Drove Old Dixie Down - The Band


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Christmas in *Dixie* - Alabama


----------



## bugstabber

*Dixie* Cups in the Dead Grass - the Skygreen Leopards


----------



## ufo_chris

Diesel *in the* dust- UFO
Sorry didn't realize you had to highlight- not sure if I did it right,never had to highlight here!

Yay ,it worked! Duh


----------



## bugstabber

*In the* Backseat - Arcade Fire

(it's not required, but appreciated!)


----------



## ufo_chris

Gone *in the* night- UFO


----------



## radiofish

Rockin' Into *The Night* - .38 Special


----------



## bugstabber

We Only Come Out at *Night *- the Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Sparrow

Saturday *Night* Special - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## ufo_chris

*Saturday Night*-Bay City Rollers


----------



## radiofish

*Saturday *In The Park - Chicago


----------



## PrettyPaisley

MacArthur* Park *- Donna Summer


----------



## Sanza

*Summer* Wages - Ian Tyson


----------



## bugstabber

Cruel *Summer *- Reverend H Chronicles


----------



## radiofish

*Summer* Breeze - Seals And Croft


----------



## Sanza

Meet Me In Montana - Dan *Seals* and Marie Osmond


----------



## Sparrow

Mama Told *Me* Not To Come - Three Dog Night


----------



## bugstabber

Wild Pack of Family *Dog*s - Modest Mouse


----------



## Sanza

*Wild *Bull Rider - Hoyt Axton


----------



## bugstabber

*Wild* World - Cat Stevens


----------



## radiofish

*Wild*, *Wild*, Life - The Talking Heads


----------



## bugstabber

*Wild Wild *West - Escape Club


----------



## Sparrow

Born to Be *Wild* - Steppenwolf


----------



## PrettyPaisley

*Born to Be* My Baby-Bon Jovi (long live big hair)


----------



## bugstabber

Run *Baby *Run - Garbage


----------



## Sparrow

*Baby* Makes Her Blue Jeans Talk - Dr. Hook


----------



## bugstabber

I Can't Quit You *Baby* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Sanza

*I Can't *Stop Loving *You *- Don Gibson


----------



## Sparrow

*Loving* *You* - Minnie Riperton


----------



## Our Little Farm

*Loving* Arms by Elvis Presley

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQq42ue3sUA[/ame]


----------



## bugstabber

Living *Loving *Maid (She's Just a Woman) - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Danaus29

*Livin'* on Tulsa Time - Don Williams


----------



## Toads tool

*Time* out for fun-Devo


----------



## bugstabber

*Time*s Like These - Foo Fighters


----------



## radiofish

*Time* Has Come Today - The Chambers Brothers


----------



## PrettyPaisley

This *Time* - INXS


----------



## Sparrow

*Time* of the Season - The Zombies


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Last *Time* - Rolling Stones


----------



## Jokarva

*Last* Dance with Mary Jane - Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers


----------



## bugstabber

*Last* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Sparrow

Love Potion Number *Nine *- The Clovers


----------



## Danaus29

Lost in *Love* - Air Supply


----------



## Sparrow

*Lost* In Your Eyes - Debbie Gibson


----------



## bugstabber

Love's *Lost* Guarantee - Rogue Wave


----------



## fordson major

No *Love Lost*-Corey Hart


----------



## PrettyPaisley

*No* Way Out - Jefferson Starship


----------



## radiofish

*No* More Words - Berlin


----------



## Sparrow

The *Word* - The Beatles


----------



## Toads tool

*Word* up- Korn


----------



## bugstabber

Light *up* My Room - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## Sanza

Gonna Shine *Up My *Boots - Corb Lund


----------



## Sparrow

These *Boots* Were Made For Walking - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## radiofish

Fairies Wear *Boots* - Black Sabbath


----------



## whiskeylivewire

Who's bed have your *boots* been under-Shania Twain


----------



## PrettyPaisley

*Who's* Crying Now - (The) Journey


----------



## bugstabber

It's All Over But the *Crying* - Garbage


----------



## Jokarva

*All* For You - Sister Hazel


----------



## Sanza

I Do It *For* The Money - Charlie Major


----------



## Our Little Farm

Pink Floyd- *Money*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xl6NfQyNLto[/ame]


----------



## Sparrow

Take the *Money* and Run ~ Steve Miller Band


----------



## bugstabber

*Take* Me Home - King Missile


----------



## PrettyPaisley

*Home* Sweet *Home* - Motely Crue


----------



## homeschool6

*Sweet* *Home* Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## clovis

*Sweet* Evening Breeze- John Mellencamp


----------



## Our Little Farm

*John* Lennon - Imagine.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okd3hLlvvLw[/ame]


----------



## Sparrow

Daniel - Elton *John*


----------



## bugstabber

The Fog Rose High - *John *Carpenter


----------



## Our Little Farm

The *Carpenters* - rainy days and Mondays

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPmbT5XC-q0[/ame]


----------



## SteveD(TX)

If I Were a *Carpenter* - Neil Diamond


----------



## fordson major

* If I Were* You-Hoobastank


----------



## Sparrow

The Way We *Were* - Barbra Streisand


----------



## homeschool6

*We* Will Rock You - Queen


----------



## bugstabber

*Queen* of the Air - Everclear


----------



## PrettyPaisley

All These Things That I've Done - *The* Killers 

(that might be a stretch)


----------



## radiofish

In *The* Air Tonight - Genesis (someone entered a song before I posted...)


----------



## Sanza

*All The* Small Things - Avril Lavigne 
(I took words from both posts)


----------



## homeschool6

It's a *Small* World - Baha Men


----------



## HorseGirl31

So *Small*-Taylor Swift


----------



## radiofish

*Small* Town - John Cougar Mellancamp


----------



## bugstabber

Getting *Small*er - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Sanza

*Getting *Over You - David Guetta


----------



## Sparrow

It's *Over* - Roy Orbison


----------



## Jokarva

*Over* my Head - The Fray


----------



## radiofish

*Head Over* Heels - *The* Go-Go's


----------



## bugstabber

*Head* Like a Hole - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Sanza

Thank God I'm* A *Country Boy - John Denver


----------



## fordson major

Long Haired *Country Boy* -The Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## radiofish

*Long *Tall Sally - Little Richard


----------



## Danaus29

Lay Down *Sally* - Eric Clapton


----------



## bugstabber

*Lay* Your World on Me - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Lay* Lady *Lay* - Bob Dylan


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Walks Like a *Lady* -_The_ Journey


----------



## Sparrow

Dude Looks *Like A Lady* - Aerosmith


----------



## radiofish

*Lady* - Styx


----------



## bugstabber

They Gave You a Heart, They Gave You a Name - *Lady*tron


----------



## Danaus29

*Heart* of Glass - Blondie


----------



## Sparrow

Unchain My *Heart *- Joe Cocker


----------



## Jokarva

Stop Dragging My *Heart* Around - Stevie Nicks & Tom Petty


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Heart* of Stone - the Rolling Stones


----------



## bugstabber

Break Your *Heart* - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## brody

*Break*ing Up is Hard to Do - Neil Sedaka


----------



## fordson major

It's *Hard to* Say 'I* Do'*, When I Don't-Fall Out Boy


----------



## gran26

*When* will I be loved -- the Everly Brothers


----------



## radiofish

*I Will* Survive - Cake


----------



## Sparrow

*Will* You Still Love Me Tomorrow - Carole King


----------



## bugstabber

*You Will*, *You Will*, *You Will* - Bright Eyes


----------



## radiofish

*Will You* Still Love Me Tomorrow - The Shirelles


----------



## Sparrow

If *Tomorrow* Never Comes - Garth Brooks


----------



## bugstabber

*Tomorrow* Will be Yesterday - Girls at Dawn


----------



## Our Little Farm

Sheryl Crow - *Tomorrow *Never Dies


----------



## bugstabber

No *Tomorrow* in Sight - Willie Nelson


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Tomorrow* - Strawberry Alarm Clock


----------



## Our Little Farm

Beatles - *Strawberry* Fields Forever


----------



## bugstabber

*Strawberry* - Everclear


----------



## Our Little Farm

I will buy you a new life - *Everclear *


----------



## fordson major

*I Will* Be With* You* - SARAH BRIGHTMAN


----------



## bugstabber

My Engine is *With You *- Bush


----------



## Sanza

Next To *You*, Sitting Next To Me - Shenandoah


----------



## bugstabber

*Next* Year - Foo Fighters


----------



## radiofish

Can I Sit *Next* To You Girl - AC/ DC


----------



## Sanza

One More Day With *You* - Diamond Rio


----------



## PrettyPaisley

All I Want is *You* - U2


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*All I* Really Want to Do - the Byrds


----------



## Danaus29

Girls Just *Want* to Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## fordson major

*Girls* Are More *Fun* -Ray Parker -


----------



## pattycake

"and we will have fun, fun, fun when Daddy take the T-Bird Away, the Beach Boys


----------



## Our Little Farm

PrettyPaisley said:


> All I Want is *You* - U2


LOVE that song!

Ok, ignore me  carry on. LOL


----------



## radiofish

Gone *Daddy* Gone - Violent Femmes (for the song listed by pattycake)


----------



## bugstabber

*Gone* Still - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Sanza

She Thinks I *Still* Care - George Jones


----------



## bugstabber

*Still *the One - Orleans


----------



## pattycake

In the Still of the Night by the Platters. (Oldie but Goldie)


----------



## radiofish

Lonely Is *The Night* - Billy Squire


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Don't Tell Me You Love Me - *Night* Ranger


----------



## bugstabber

We Only Come Out at *Night *- The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Jokarva

*Come* to my Window - Melissa Etheridge


----------



## Sanza

*Come* Together - The Beatles


----------



## bugstabber

Love *Come*s Close - Cold Cave


----------



## Our Little Farm

Dierks Bentley - *Come* A Little Closer

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zP5M2ZRinU8&ob=av3e[/ame]


----------



## bugstabber

Here *Come*s the Rain Again - Eurythmics


----------



## Sammy

Here Comes The Sun - The Beatles


----------



## radiofish

Tonight She *Comes* - *The* Cars


----------



## Jokarva

Isn't *She* Lovely - Stevie Wonder


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Lovely* Rita - the Beatles


----------



## bugstabber

Dark Am I Yet *Lovely* - Sinead O'Connor


----------



## Sanza

*Am I *That Easy To Forget - Jim Reeves


----------



## bugstabber

*Forget* Me Not - Glass Vaults


----------



## LovPRQueen

May Your *Glass* Be Filled - Widespread Panic


----------



## bugstabber

Heart of *Glass *- Blondie


----------



## radiofish

*Heart Of* Gold - Neil Young


----------



## bugstabber

At the *Heart of* it All - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## 36376

Total Eclipse *of* the *Heart* - Bonnie Tyler


----------



## bugstabber

Metal* Heart *- Garbage


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Fresh *Garbage* - Spirit


----------



## radiofish

Special - *Garbage*


----------



## TC

Orange Blossom *Special*-Charlie Daniels


----------



## bugstabber

The *Orange* and the Green - Brobdingnagian Bards


----------



## Jokarva

You're Wanted by *the* Police (*and *My Wife Thinks You're Dead) - Junior Brown


----------



## bugstabber

Don't Stand so Close to Me - *the Police*


----------



## Danaus29

*Stand* by *Me* - Ben E. King


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Stand* - Sly and the Family Stone


----------



## Sanza

*Stand *By Your Man - Tammy Wynette


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Whatta *Man *- Salt-N-Pepa 

(yes - I went there)


----------



## radiofish

I'm A *Man* - The Yardbirds


----------



## bugstabber

Hey *Man*, Nice Shot - Filter


----------



## Danaus29

Hit Me With Your Best *Shot* - Pat Benatar


----------



## bugstabber

The* Best* of You - Foo Fighters


----------



## bugstabber

double post


----------



## LovPRQueen

*You* Should Be Glad - Widespread Panic


----------



## PrettyPaisley

*You Should Be* Dancing - Bee Gees


----------



## bugstabber

What is and What *Should* Never* Be* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## radiofish

*What Is* The Frequency Kenneth - R.E.M.


----------



## bugstabber

You Know* What* You Are - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Jokarva

Before *You* Were Born - Toad the Wet Sprocket


----------



## PrettyPaisley

*Born* to be my Baby - Bon Jovi


----------



## radiofish

Strutting With *My Baby* - J. Geils Band


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Be *My Baby* - the Ronettes


----------



## Sparrow

Take Good Care of *My Baby* - Bobby Vee


----------



## bugstabber

*My Baby *Loves You - Maceo Parker


----------



## radiofish

*My* Little *Baby* - T Rex


----------



## bugstabber

One For *My Baby* = Willie Nelson


----------



## radiofish

*One* More *For* The Road - April Wine


----------



## PrettyPaisley

The *Road* to Hell - Chris Rea


----------



## Danaus29

Highway to *Hell* - AC/DC


----------



## bugstabber

*Highway* Star - Deep Purple


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Baby I'm a *Star* - Prince


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Maybe *I'm* Amazed - Paul McCartney


----------



## fordson major

*amazed-* lonestar


----------



## Sanza

John Doe On A John Deere - Lonestar


----------



## Jokarva

Empty Garden (Hey Hey *John*ny) - Elton *John*


----------



## bugstabber

*Hey* - Pixies


----------



## wottahuzzee

Na Na *Hey Hey *Kiss Him Goodbye -- Steam


----------



## Sanza

*Kiss* An Angel Goodmorning - Charlie Pride


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Blue ANGEL - Aaron Tippin


----------



## radiofish

*Angel* - Aerosmith


----------



## Jokarva

*Angel* of the Morning - Merrilee Rush


----------



## bugstabber

Snow* Angel *- Tori Amos


----------



## Danaus29

Earth *Angel* - The Penguins


----------



## bugstabber

*The* Space in Between - How to Destroy *Angel*s


----------



## radiofish

*Angel In* Blue - J. Geils Band


----------



## Danaus29

Devil With the *Blue* Dress On - Frederick "Shorty" Long


----------



## bugstabber

Deep *Blue* - Ladytron


----------



## PrettyPaisley

*Deep* River Woman - Alabama w/ Lionel Richie


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Down by the *River* - Neil Young


----------



## bugstabber

Yellow *River* - Christie


----------



## radiofish

Take Me To The *River* - Talking Heads


----------



## homeschool6

Send *Me* an Angel - Scorpions


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Just Like *Me* - Paul Revere and the Raiders


----------



## bugstabber

*Just Like* You Imagined - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## radiofish

No One *Like You* - The Scorpions


----------



## Sanza

I'll Never Find Another *You *- Sonny James


----------



## bugstabber

Take* Another* - Filter


----------



## radiofish

*Another* One Rides The Bus - Weird Al Yankovich


----------



## bugstabber

*Another One* Bites* the* Dust - Queen


----------



## Jokarva

Fat Bottomed Girls - *Queen*


----------



## bugstabber

And the *Girls* Sing - Monc


----------



## Tiempo

*Sing*- The Carpenters


----------



## bugstabber

The Fog Rose High - John *Carpenter*


----------



## Sanza

Take Me Home Country Roads - *John* Denver


----------



## radiofish

Going Up The *Country* - Canned Heat


----------



## bugstabber

I was *Country* Before *Country *was Cool - Barbara Mandrell


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Born *Country* - Alabama


----------



## bugstabber

Girl From the North *Country *- Bob Dylan


----------



## radiofish

*The* Big *Country* - Talking Heads (_I wouldn't live there, if you paid me to_...)


----------



## PrettyPaisley

In a *Big Country *- *Big Country*


----------



## Nature_Lover

*Big* Bad John - Jimmy Dean


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Bad* Company - Bad Company


----------



## Jokarva

*Company *of Strangers - *Bad Company*


----------



## Sanza

Wild Side *Of *Life - Jessie Colter & Waylon Jennings


----------



## bugstabber

Black Mountain *Side* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Tiempo

bugstabber said:


> Black Mountain *Side* - Led Zeppelin


*Black* Rose - Thin Lizzy


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Every* Rose* Has It's Thorn - Poison


----------



## radiofish

Ramble On *Rose* -The Grateful Dead


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Ramble* *On* - Led Zepellin


----------



## bugstabber

*Rambl*in' Rose - Willie Nelson


----------



## radiofish

*Ramblin'* Gamblin' Man - Bob Seger System


----------



## bugstabber

*Ramblin' *on My Mind - Robert Johnson


----------



## Sanza

Gentle *On My Mind* - Glen Campbell


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Send Her *My* Love - (*The*) Journey


----------



## Danaus29

Sentimental *Journey* - Brown, Homer and Green


----------



## bugstabber

Little *Brown *Haired Girls - Frankie Rose and the Outs


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Brown* Eyed *Girl* - Van Morrison


----------



## Sanza

*Girl *On The Billboard - Del Reeves


----------



## Jokarva

*On the* Border - The Eagles


----------



## radiofish

Band *On The* Run - Paul McCartney And Wings


----------



## HorseGirl31

If I Die Young- *The Band* Perry


----------



## Farmer Dave

When *I Die* - Motherlode


----------



## radiofish

*When I* Grow Up - Garbage


----------



## Sanza

*When I *Get Where I'm Going - Brad Paisley and Dolly Parton


----------



## bugstabber

*When I* Fall - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## radiofish

Stand Or *Fall* - The Fixx


----------



## HorseGirl31

The Boys of *Fall*-Kenny Chesney


----------



## Danaus29

The *Boys* of Summer - Don Henley


----------



## bugstabber

Where* Boys* Fear to Tread - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## radiofish

I Know What *Boys* Like - The Waitresses


----------



## bugstabber

*Boys* Wanna Fight - Garbage


----------



## Sanza

The *Boys* Are Back In Town - Thin Lizzy


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Baby Come *Back* - Player


----------



## bugstabber

No. 13 *Baby* - the Pixies


----------



## radiofish

*Baby* Snakes - Frank Zappa


----------



## Sanza

The* Snakes *Crawl At Night - Charlie Pride


----------



## Jokarva

*Night* Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## Sanza

Old Time Rock and Roll - *Bob Seger*


----------



## bugstabber

The *Old* Apartment - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## radiofish

*Old* Man - Neil Young


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Man* of Constant Sorrow - Soggy Bottom Boys (Dan Tyminski)


----------



## Danaus29

An Innocent *Man* - Billy Joel


----------



## radiofish

The *Man* On The Silver Mountain - Rainbow


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Big Rock Candy *Mountain* - Harry McClintock


----------



## Jokarva

Go Rest High on that *Mountain* - Vince Gill


----------



## Danaus29

Rocky *Mountain* *High* - John Denver & Mike Taylor


----------



## radiofish

Mississippi Queen - *Mountain*


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Carry Me Across the *Mountain* - Dan Tyminski


----------



## Sanza

Too Bad For *Me* - Prairie Oyster


----------



## bugstabber

*Bad *Boyfriend - Garbage


----------



## Jokarva

Baby Did a *Bad Bad* Thing - Chris Isaak


----------



## bugstabber

*Bad Thing*s - L7


----------



## radiofish

*Bad* Boy Boogie - AC/ DC


----------



## bugstabber

*Bad* Days - the Flaming Lips


----------



## Sanza

Put Your Sweet *Lips* - Jim Reeves


----------



## Jokarva

Could I Be *Your* Girl? - Jann Arden


----------



## gran26

Young *Girl* -- Gary Puckett & the Union Gap


----------



## radiofish

Valley *Girl* - Frank Zappa


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Little *Girl* - Journey


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Little Girl* (different song) - Syndicate of Sound


----------



## fordson major

When I Was A *LIttle Girl* -Billy Talent.


----------



## bugstabber

*Little* Brown Haired* Girl*s - Frankie Rose and the Outs


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Your Love - The *Out*field


----------



## radiofish

*Love* Is Strong - *The* Rolling Stones


----------



## SteveD(TX)

For Your *Love* - the Yardbirds


----------



## bugstabber

*Love* is a Punch in the Throat - Stuart Davis


----------



## gran26

*Love* is strange ---- Mickey & Sylvia


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Strange* Brew - Cream


----------



## Sanza

Mama I'm *Strange* - Melissa Etheridge


----------



## Danaus29

*Mama* Don't Allow - Hank Thompson


----------



## bugstabber

*Mama *Told Me (Not to Come) - Three Dog Night


----------



## Jokarva

I Will *Not* Go Quietly - Don Henley


----------



## fordson major

*I Will Not* Be Broken - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## PrettyPaisley

*Broken* Wings - Mr. Mister


----------



## bugstabber

Walking on *Broken* Glass - Annie Lennox


----------



## radiofish

*Broken* Arrow- Neil Young


----------



## Sanza

Blue And *Broken *Hearted - Danny Hooper


----------



## bugstabber

*Broken* Drum - Beck


----------



## radiofish

*Broken* City - Audioslave


----------



## Jokarva

In The *City* - Joe Walsh


----------



## bugstabber

Make Out* City* - Beck


----------



## radiofish

Fool For The *City* - Foghat


----------



## PrettyPaisley

*Fool* If You Think It's Over - Chris Rea


----------



## SteveD(TX)

The *Fool* on the Hill - the Beatles


----------



## bugstabber

*Fool*'s Paradise - Willie Nelson


----------



## Sanza

*Paradise* By The Dashboard Light - Meatloaf


----------



## Jokarva

You *Light *up my Life - Debby Boone


----------



## radiofish

*Light My* Fire - The Doors


----------



## Sanza

Swinging *Doors *- Buck Owens


----------



## bugstabber

My* Door* Bell - The White Stripes


----------



## radiofish

Back *Door* Man - *The* *Door*s


----------



## CountryFolks

*back* when -tim mcgraw


----------



## radiofish

*Back* Where You Belong - 38 Special


----------



## beccachow

You *Belong* to Me: Doobie Brothers


----------



## bugstabber

Rawhide - Blues* Brothers*


----------



## Jokarva

Summer Time *Blues* - Alan Jackson


----------



## Sanza

*Time *To Switch To Whiskey - Corb Lund


----------



## bugstabber

Lace and* Whiskey* - Alice Cooper


----------



## LearningLife

Leather and *Lace* - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## bugstabber

Tougher than *Leather* - Willie Nelson


----------



## radiofish

Hell Bent For *Leather* - Judas Priest


----------



## Jokarva

Good Day in *Hell *- The Eagles


----------



## PrettyPaisley

The Road to *Hell* - Chris Rea


----------



## radiofish

*Hell* Ain't A Bad Place To Be - AC/ DC


----------



## Sanza

I Fall *To *Pieces - Patsy Cline


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Pieces* of April - Three Dog Night


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Just Between You and Me - *April *Wine


----------



## bugstabber

The Space in* Between* - How to Destroy Angels


----------



## Jokarva

*The Space Between* - Dave Matthews Band


----------



## bugstabber

Right *Between the* Eyes - Garbage


----------



## radiofish

*Between The Eyes* - Ratt


----------



## Sanza

Lyin' *Eyes* - The Eagles


----------



## bugstabber

Thru the* Eyes* of Ruby - the Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## gaucli

*RUBY tuesday- The Rolling Stones*


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Ruby* Don't Take Your Love to Town - Kenny Rodgers


----------



## fordson major

Darkness On The Edge Of *Town* Bruce Springsteen


----------



## bugstabber

Outskirts *of Town* - Willie Nelson


----------



## gran26

*Town* without pity --- Gene Pitney


----------



## radiofish

The Boys Are Back In *Town* - Thin Lizzy


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Back In* *the* U.S.S.R. - the Beatles


----------



## radiofish

*Back In The* Saddle Again - Aerosmith


----------



## Sanza

That Lovin' You Feelin' *Again* - Roy Orbison and Emmy Lou Harris


----------



## radiofish

Hello *Again* - The Cars


----------



## bugstabber

Here Comes the Rain* Again *- Eurythmics


----------



## Danaus29

She'd Rather Have the *Rain* - The Partridge Family


----------



## bugstabber

No *Rain* - Blind Melon


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Purple *Rain *! - Prince


----------



## Sanza

Here Comes The *Rain* - Mavericks


----------



## radiofish

*The Rain* Song - Led Zeppelin


----------



## bugstabber

Shadows in *the Rain* - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Rain* - the Beatles


----------



## Sanza

Yellow Submarine - *The Beatles*


----------



## radiofish

Don't Eat *The* *Yellow* Snow - Frank Zappa


----------



## Jokarva

Chasing Cars - *Snow* Patrol


----------



## bugstabber

*Snow *Angel - Tori Amos


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Blue *Angel* - Aaron Tippin


----------



## bugstabber

*Angel *on my Bike - the Wall Flowers


----------



## radiofish

*Angel* In A Centerfold - J. Geils Band


----------



## bugstabber

*Angel*'s Lament - Brobdingnagian Bards


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Earth *Angel* - the Platters


----------



## radiofish

*Angel* In *The* Morning - *The* Pretenders


----------



## bugstabber

*The *Space *in* Between - How to Destroy *Angel*s


----------



## Our Little Farm

Dave Matthews Band - *The Space Between *


----------



## tinknal

The Weight; The *Band*


----------



## radiofish

Uncle John's *Band* - *The* Grateful Dead


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Thank God I'm a Country Boy - *John* Denver


----------



## Jokarva

Coin Operated *Boy* - Dresden Dolls


----------



## Sanza

She's in Love With The *Boy *- Tricia Yearwood


----------



## SteveD(TX)

This *Boy* - the Beatles


----------



## bugstabber

Microsize *Boy* - Tweaker


----------



## radiofish

Bad *Boy* Boogie - AC/ DC


----------



## PrettyPaisley

*Boogie* Oogie Oogie - A Taste of Honey


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Tube Snake *Boogie* - ZZ Top


----------



## radiofish

*Boogie* Motel - Foghat


----------



## Danaus29

*Boogie* Fever - The Sylvers


----------



## bugstabber

*Boogie* Down - Eddie Kendricks


----------



## Jokarva

*Down* on the Corner - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## radiofish

Old Man *Down The* Road - John Fogerty (from his solo 'Centerfield' LP)


----------



## bugstabber

*The* Big Come *Down* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## radiofish

*The Big* Country - Talking Heads


----------



## Sanza

*Country* Sunshine - Dottie West


----------



## Jokarva

Walking on *Sunshine* - Katrina and the Waves


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Sunshine* of Your Love - Cream


----------



## Sanza

*Sunshine* On My Shoulders - John Denver


----------



## bugstabber

Bring Me Sunshine - Willie Nelson


----------



## fordson major

*Bring Me* To Life- Evanescence


----------



## arabian knight

Bring Me To Life- Evanescence

Circle of *Life*-- Elton John


----------



## Jokarva

*Circle* - Big Head Todd and the Monsters


----------



## PrettyPaisley

*Circle* in the Sand - Belinda Carlisle


----------



## Sanza

Will *The Circle *Be Unbroken - The Carter Family


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Will* it Go 'Round in *Circle*s - Billy Preston


----------



## bugstabber

When the Levee Breaks - A Perfect *Circle*


----------



## radiofish

*Circle* Sky - *The* Monkees


----------



## Jokarva

Pleasant Valley Sunday - *The Monkees*


----------



## bugstabber

*Sunday* Morning - No Doubt


----------



## Sanza

Sunday Morning Coming Down - Kris Kristofferson


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Down* By The River - Neil Young


----------



## PrettyPaisley

*Down* to *the River* to Pray - Allison Krauss


----------



## bugstabber

Yellow *River *- Christie


----------



## radiofish

Take Me To The *River* - Talking Heads


----------



## PrettyPaisley

*Take* On *Me* - A-Ha


----------



## Jokarva

*Take Me* Away - Plain White Ts


----------



## Sanza

*Take *it Easy - The Eagles


----------



## fordson major

*Take It* to the Limit -*the Eagles*-


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Easy *To* Fall - Journey


----------



## Sanza

*Easy *On The Eyes - Terri Clark


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Easy* to be Hard - Three Dog Night


----------



## bugstabber

Forgiving You was* Easy *- Willie Nelson


----------



## radiofish

*Easy* Does It - Supertramp


----------



## Jokarva

*It* Don't Matter to Me - Bread


----------



## Sanza

If Drinking* Don't* Kill Me - George Jones


----------



## bugstabber

She *Don't* Use Jelly - the Flaming Lips


----------



## PrettyPaisley

*She*'s a Maniac - Michael Sembello


----------



## radiofish

*She's A* Beauty - The Tubes


----------



## bugstabber

Living Loving Maid (*She's* Just a Woman) - Led Zeppelin


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Living* for the City - Stevie Wonder


----------



## bugstabber

Land of *the Living* - Bush


----------



## Jokarva

The End *of the* Innocence - Don Henley


----------



## bugstabber

The Beginning *of the End* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## radiofish

*The End* - *The* Doors


----------



## bugstabber

This is Where it *End*s - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## PrettyPaisley

*This* Could Be the *End *- Kings of Leon


----------



## bugstabber

*End*less Wars - Killing Oma


----------



## Jokarva

*Killing *Me Softly - Roberta Flack


----------



## bugstabber

*Killing *Time - Metallica


----------



## Louisiana Mom

*Time* Marches On - Tracy Lawrence


----------



## PrettyPaisley

*Time* Passages - Al Stewart


----------



## Jokarva

You Can Call Me *Al* - Paul Simon


----------



## bugstabber

*Call Me* - Blondie


----------



## radiofish

They *Call Me* The Breeze - Lynard Skynyrd


----------



## Danaus29

Summer *Breeze* - Seals and Crofts


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Summer* in the City - Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## Jokarva

*In the City* - Joe Walsh


----------



## bugstabber

Make Out *City* - Beck


----------



## radiofish

We Built This *City* - Starship


----------



## bugstabber

Paradise *City *- Guns N' Roses


----------



## Sanza

Sweet *City* Woman - Stampeders


----------



## Jokarva

When the Lights Go Down in the *City *- Journey


----------



## bugstabber

Invisible *City* - the Wallflowers


----------



## Sanza

Detroit *City* - Bobby Bare


----------



## bugstabber

Kansas *City* - Willie Nelson


----------



## radiofish

Fool For The *City* - Foghat


----------



## bugstabber

Open/House -* City *Center


----------



## 4nTN

Something In This *City* Changes People~Chicago


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*People* Get Ready - Vanilla Fudge


----------



## radiofish

Short *People* - Randy Newman


----------



## bugstabber

The Beautiful *People* - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Jokarva

It's a *Beautiful* Thing - Sister Hazel


----------



## Sanza

A *Beautiful* Morning - The Rascals


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Good *Morning* Good *Morning* - the Beatles


----------



## radiofish

*Good Morning* Little Schoolgirl - *The* Yardbirds


----------



## bugstabber

*Morning* Light - Gliss


----------



## Jokarva

Sunday *Morning* - Maroon 5


----------



## bugstabber

The Last Thing I Needed First Thing This *Morning* - Willie Nelson


----------



## radiofish

Pure *Morning* - Placebo


----------



## Sanza

Sunday* Morning* Coming Down - Johnny Cash & Kris Kristofferson


----------



## bugstabber

Wings in the *Morning *- *Johnny Cash*


----------



## SteveD(TX)

On the *Wings* of a Snow White Dove - Marty Robbins


----------



## Sanza

A White Sports Coat and A Pink Carnation - *Marty Robbins*

lol he had long titles for some of his songs


----------



## bugstabber

*White* Like That - Filter


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*White* Room - Cream


----------



## Sanza

*White* Wedding - Billy Idol


----------



## radiofish

*White* Rabbit - The Jefferson Airplane (I just love listening to Grace Slick screaming at me!!)


----------



## Txrider

Fred the rabbit - Rick Broussard


----------



## bugstabber

I'm Too Sexy - Right Said *Fred*

:banana02:


----------



## Txrider

bugstabber said:


> I'm Too Sexy - Right Said *Fred*
> 
> :banana02:


She Thinks My Tractor's Sexy - Kenny Chesney


----------



## Sanza

Through The Years - *Kenny *Rogers


----------



## radiofish

2000 Light *Years* From Home - *The* Rolling Stones


----------



## Jokarva

Blinded by the *Light* - Manfred Man's Earth Band


----------



## Txrider

She *Blinded* Me With Science - Thomas Dolby


----------



## bugstabber

Electra Made *Me Blind *- Everclear


----------



## Sanza

Save The Last Dance For *Me *- Faron Young


----------



## bugstabber

*Last *- Nine Inch Nails


----------



## SteveD(TX)

The *Last* Time - Rolling Stones


----------



## Danaus29

Tulsa *Time* - Eric Clapton


----------



## Jokarva

Haven't Got *Time* For The Pain - Carly Simon


----------



## radiofish

*Time For* Me To Fly - R.E.O. Speedwagon


----------



## bugstabber

*Time *After *Time *- Cyndi Lauper


----------



## pyrobear

girls just want to have fun-*cyndi lauper *


----------



## radiofish

Little *Girls* - Oingo Boingo


----------



## Danaus29

California *Girls* - Beach Boys


----------



## Sanza

It Never Rains In Southern *California* - Albert Hammond


----------



## Jokarva

*Southern* Cross - Crosby, Still and Nash


----------



## bugstabber

Gone *Still *- Nine Inch Nails


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Gone Gone Gone* - Robert Plant and Alison Krauss


----------



## bugstabber

Monkey *Gone* to Heaven - Pixies


----------



## PrettyPaisley

She's *Gone* - Hall and Oats


----------



## radiofish

*Gone* Daddy *Gone* - The Violent Femmes


----------



## Sanza

Going Going *Gone* - Bob Dylan


----------



## bugstabber

*Gone* For Good - the Shins


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Already *Gone* - the Eagles


----------



## bugstabber

The Thrill is* Gon*e - BB King


----------



## radiofish

*Gone* Away - *The *Offspring


----------



## Danaus29

Walk *Away* Renee - Left Banke


----------



## momtaylor

Up Up and Away by the 5th Dimension


----------



## Sanza

Aquarius/Let The Sunshine In - The 5th Dimension


----------



## pyrobear

* Sunshine * -Aerosmith


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Sunshine* of Your Love - Cream


----------



## Jokarva

*Your* Love Keeps Lifting Me Higher - Jackie Wilson


----------



## bugstabber

I Want to Take You *Higher* - Sly & the Family Stone


----------



## Sanza

*Take *It Easy - The Eagles


----------



## fordson major

almost *easy* -avenged sevenfold


----------



## radiofish

*Easy* Target - Heart


----------



## Sanza

There Goes My *Heart *- The Mavericks


----------



## Jokarva

My *Heart* Is In My Hands - Jann Arden


----------



## bugstabber

*My Heart *is a Flower - King Missile


----------



## PrettyPaisley

*Heart* Like a Wheel - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## radiofish

*Heart* Of Gold - Neil Young


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Tiny Broken *Heart* - Alison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## fordson major

Trail Of *Broken Heart*s - Dragonforce


----------



## bugstabber

At the *Heart of* it All - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Sanza

*At The* Hop - Danny & the Juniors


----------



## bugstabber

Seeing Double* at the* Triple Rock - NOFX


----------



## Jokarva

*Rock* Me Gently - Andy Kim


----------



## radiofish

Loves *Me* Like A *Rock* - Paul Simon


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Rock Me* Baby - Steppenwolf


----------



## Jokarva

I'm Your *Baby *Tonight - Whitney Houston


----------



## Txrider

*Tonight*, Tonight... Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## radiofish

*Tonight* She Comes - The Cars


----------



## Sanza

The Truth *Comes* Out - Corb Lund


----------



## radiofish

Along *Comes* Mary - *The* Bloodhound Gang


----------



## Danaus29

Puff the Magic Dragon - Peter, Paul and *Mary*


----------



## radiofish

*The* Wind Cries *Mary* - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Sanza

They Call *The Wind *Mariah - Jim Ed Brown


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Blowin' in *the Wind* - Peter Paul and Mary


----------



## radiofish

Against *The Wind* - Bob Seger *and* *The* Silver Bullet Band


----------



## bugstabber

*Wind* Beneath My Wings - Willie Nelson


----------



## Sanza

On The *Wings* Of A Snow White Dove - Hank Snow


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*White* Room - Cream


----------



## radiofish

In My *Room* - The Bangles


----------



## Bookwyrm

Smokin' in *the* Boys *Room* - Brownsville Station


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Boys* of Summer - Don Henley


----------



## Jokarva

Goodbye to a River - *Don Henley*


----------



## Sanza

*Goodbye*, So Long, Hello - Prairie Oyster


----------



## Txrider

Hello Goodbye.. Beatles..


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Hello* Walls - Faron Young


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Hello*, I Love You - The Doors


----------



## radiofish

*Hello* Again - *The* Cars


----------



## bugstabber

Hello There - Cheap Trick


----------



## Txrider

There goes my baby... The Drifters


----------



## Sanza

Here Comes *My Baby* - Cat Stevens


----------



## radiofish

*My Baby* - The Pretenders


----------



## Txrider

Hey Hey Baby - Big Bill Broonzy


----------



## bugstabber

I Can't Quit You *Baby* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Sanza

*I Can't *Stop Loving You - Don Gibson


----------



## Danaus29

If *Loving You* is Wrong I Don't Want to be Right - Ingram Luther


----------



## Jokarva

*Wrong* Side of Memphis - Trisha Yearwood


----------



## 4nTN

Walking in *Memphis*~Marc Cohn


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Walking* to New Orleans - Fats Domino


----------



## Danaus29

The Battle of *New Orleans* - Jimmie Driftwood


----------



## radiofish

City *Of New Orleans* - Arlo Guthrie


----------



## bugstabber

Make Out *City *- Beck


----------



## Sanza

Hot Child In The *City *- Nick Gilder


----------



## Jokarva

*In The* Air Tonight - Phil Collins


----------



## radiofish

*In The* Evening - Led Zeppelin


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*In the* Summertime - Mungo Jerry


----------



## fordson major

Chillin *in the Summertime*-Jonas Brothers


----------



## 4nTN

*Chillin`*~Blaine Larsen


----------



## radiofish

Boogie *Chillin* - John Lee Hooker (I saw him play this live, years ago!!)


----------



## bugstabber

*Boogie* Down - Eddie Kendricks


----------



## PrettyPaisley

*Boogie *Oogie Oogie - Taste of Honey


----------



## Sanza

*Honey* - Ricky Scaggs


----------



## Jokarva

*Honey* - Bobby Goldsboro


----------



## radiofish

*Honey* Pie - The Beatles


----------



## 4nTN

American *Pie*~Don McLean


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Young *American* - David Bowie


----------



## radiofish

*American* Woman - The Guess Who


----------



## 4nTN

*Woman*~John Lennon


----------



## Jokarva

Man, I Feel Like a *Woman* - Shania Twain


----------



## 4nTN

Do You *Feel* (Like I Do)~Peter Frampton


----------



## pyrobear

Can *You Feel *It -Jackson Five


----------



## SteveD(TX)

See Me, *Feel* Me - the Who


----------



## Jokarva

Suddenly I *See* - KT Tunstall


----------



## Danaus29

*I * Can *See* Clearly Now - Johnny Nash


----------



## pyrobear

ring of fire -*johnny*cash


----------



## radiofish

Be Good *Johnny* - Men At Work


----------



## Danaus29

*Johnny* Angel - Shelly Fabares


----------



## Sanza

Thinkin' Of A Rendezvous -* Johnny* Duncan


----------



## bugstabber

1970 Monte Carlo - Bastard Sons* of Johnny* Cash


----------



## radiofish

Battle *Of* New Orleans - *Johnny* Horton


----------



## fordson major

Thank You-*Johnny* Reid-


----------



## Jokarva

*Thank You* - Sister Hazel


----------



## Sanza

My *Sister* - Reba McEntire


----------



## radiofish

Sweet Little *Sister* - Bad Company


----------



## PrettyPaisley

*Little Sister* - Elvis


----------



## fordson major

We're Not Gonna Take It-Twisted *Sister *


----------



## Jokarva

*Take It* To The Limit - The Eagles


----------



## Sanza

*Take *Me Home Country Roads - John Denver


----------



## fordson major

Can't *Take* My Eyes Off You-Frankie Valli


----------



## bugstabber

Every Breath You *Take* - the Police


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Take* Me For Longing - Alison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## radiofish

*Take Me* To The River - Talking Heads


----------



## Jokarva

*Take Me* As I Am - Faith Hill


----------



## Sanza

Pick *Me* Up On Your Way Down - Hank Locklin


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Down* in the River to Pray - Alison Krauss


----------



## radiofish

*Down* By *The River* - Neil Young


----------



## fordson major

Take me to* the river* ~ talking heads


----------



## Jokarva

*Take *On *Me *- A Ha


----------



## Sanza

If Drinkin' Don't Kill *Me *- George Jones


----------



## radiofish

Hold *Me*, Kiss *Me*, Thrill *Me*, *Kill Me* - U2


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Just Like *Me* - Paul Revere and the Raiders


----------



## bugstabber

Head* Like* a Hole - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Jokarva

There's *a Hole* in the Bucket - Burt Ives


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Fixing a *Hole* - the Beatles


----------



## bugstabber

Gold Dust Woman - *Hole*


----------



## Sanza

Devil* Woman* - Marty Robbins


----------



## bugstabber

Living Loving Maid (She's Just a *Woman*) - Led Zeppelin


----------



## radiofish

Black Country *Woman* - *Led Zeppelin* 

Now I'll have to play my 'Physical Graffiti' album


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Out in the *Country* - Three Dog Night


----------



## summerdaze

Thank God I'm A Country Boy---John Denver


----------



## bugstabber

*Country* Roads - Me First and the Gimme Gimmes


----------



## Sanza

A *Country* Boy Can Survive - Hank Williams Jr


----------



## radiofish

Going Up The *Country* - Canned Heat


----------



## bugstabber

Girl From the North *Country *- Bob Dylan


----------



## Jokarva

Waiting For a *Girl* Like You - Foreigner


----------



## stamphappy

American *Girl* - Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers


----------



## radiofish

Valley *Girl* - Frank Zappa


----------



## Sanza

I'm A *Girl* Watcher - The O'Kaysions


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*I'm a* Loser - the Beatles


----------



## bugstabber

Lonesome *Loser *- Little River Band


----------



## radiofish

Beautiful *Loser* - Bob Seger And The Silver Bullet *Band*


----------



## Sanza

*Beautiful* Brown Eyes - Wilf Carter


----------



## Jokarva

It Hurts When I Do That - Junior *Brown*


----------



## SteveD(TX)

You Can't *Do That* - the Beatles


----------



## radiofish

Don't *Do* Me Like *That* - Tom Petty And *The* Heartbreakers


----------



## Sanza

*Don't *Worry About Me - Marty Robbins


----------



## Jokarva

*Don't Worry*, Be Happy - Bobby Mcferrin


----------



## radiofish

*Don't Worry* About The Government - Talking Heads


----------



## Sanza

It *Don't* Hurt Anymore - Prairie Oyster


----------



## tinknal

Amy-Pure *Prairie* League


----------



## radiofish

*Pure* Morning - Placebo


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Bloody Mary *Morning* - Willie Nelson


----------



## Sanza

Sunday *Morning *Coming Down - Kris Kristofferson


----------



## radiofish

*Morning* Has Broken - Cat Stevens


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Tiny *Broken* Heart - Alison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## summerdaze

Piece Of My Heart- Janis Joplin


----------



## Sanza

There Goes *My Heart *- The Mavericks


----------



## Jokarva

Crazy On You - *Heart*


----------



## radiofish

I Got A Line *On You* - Spirit


----------



## littlelad

*Spirit* in the Sky - Doctor and the Medics


----------



## Jokarva

*Doctor* My Eyes - Jackson Browne


----------



## fordson major

I Need A *Doctor* -Eminem


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Doctor* Robert - the Beatles


----------



## Sanza

Maxwells' Silver Hammer -* the Beatles*


----------



## Jokarva

*Silver *Spring - Stevie Nicks


----------



## radiofish

Man On The *Silver* Mountain - Ritchie Blackmoore's Rainbow


----------



## Sanza

Wolverton *Mountain *- Claude King


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Carry Me Across the *Mountain* - Dan Tyminski


----------



## fordson major

*Carry Me* Back To My Home- wave machines


----------



## radiofish

*Home* By The Sea - Genesis


----------



## fordson major

Somewhere Beyond *The Sea* - Frank Sinatra


----------



## bugstabber

*Somewhere* Over the Rainbow - Judy Garland


----------



## Sanza

*Rainbow* Stew - Merle Haggard


----------



## radiofish

*Rainbow* Blues - Jethro Tull


----------



## Jokarva

The *Rainbow* Connection - Kermit the Frog & the Muppets


----------



## SteveD(TX)

She's a *Rainbow* - Rolling Stones


----------



## radiofish

*She's A* Beauty - The Tubes


----------



## Sanza

*She's A* Lady - Tom Jones


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*She's A* Woman - the Beatles


----------



## Sanza

*She's* Every *Woman* - Garth Brooks


----------



## radiofish

American *Woman* - The Guess Who


----------



## Danaus29

Pretty *Woman* - Ray Orbison


----------



## littlelad

No *Woman* No Cry - Bob Marley


----------



## radiofish

Black Magic *Woman* - Santana


----------



## Sanza

Witchy *Woman* - Eagles


----------



## kkbinco

A *Witchy* Brew - The Phantasm Five


----------



## radiofish

Strange *Brew* - Cream


----------



## Jokarva

*Strange* Cup of Tea - Sister Hazel


----------



## SteveD(TX)

People are *Strange* - the Doors


----------



## Sanza

Rainy Day* People* - Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## radiofish

Short *People* - Randy Newman


----------



## fordson major

These Are My *People */ Rodney Atkins


----------



## Jokarva

*These Are* The Days - Natalie Merchant


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*These* Eyes - the Guess Who


----------



## radiofish

Behind Blue *Eyes* - The *Who*


----------



## bugstabber

Thru *the Eyes* of Ruby - the Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Open My *Eyes* - the Nazz


----------



## radiofish

Doctor *My Eyes* - Jackson Browne


----------



## fordson major

Not The *Doctor*-ALANIS MORISSETTE


----------



## Danaus29

I Told the Witch *Doctor* - David Seville


----------



## bugstabber

Mama *Told* Me (Not to Come) - Dr. Hook


----------



## radiofish

*Mama* - Genesis


----------



## Sanza

*Mama *He's Crazy - The Judds


----------



## kkbinco

*Crazy* - Patsy Cline


----------



## Jokarva

Still *Crazy* After All These Years - Paul Simon


----------



## radiofish

*Crazy* On You - Heart


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Crazy* Faith - Alison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## Jokarva

Does That Make Me *Crazy* - Gnarls Barkley


----------



## Sanza

*Make* The World Go Away - Jim Reeves


----------



## radiofish

On Top Of *The World* - Cheap Trick


----------



## kkbinco

*Trick* of the Light - The Who


----------



## bugstabber

One *Trick* Pony - Paul Simon


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*One* More Last Chance - Vince Gil

(BTW - this was written by an old classmate of mine)


----------



## radiofish

*One Last* Kiss - J. Geils Band


----------



## Jokarva

*One *Tin Soldier Rides Away - Joni Mitchel


----------



## bugstabber

*One *- Filter


----------



## radiofish

*One* Way Street - Aerosmith


----------



## kkbinco

Baker *Street* - Gerry Rafferty


----------



## Danaus29

Main *Street* - Bob Seger


----------



## radiofish

*Street* Fighting Man - Rolling Stones


----------



## Sanza

Louisiana Woman Mississippi *Man *- Loretta Lynn and Conway Twitty


----------



## bugstabber

Hey *Man*, Nice Shot - Filter


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Hey* Joe - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## radiofish

*Hey Hey*, My My - Neil Young


----------



## Jokarva

Over *My* Head - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Sanza

Go Your Own Way - *Fleetwood Mac*


----------



## radiofish

You Can't Walk In *Your* Sleep - The *Go Go*'s


----------



## bugstabber

Break *Your* Heart - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## kkbinco

*Brake* up to Make up - The Stylistics


----------



## SteveD(TX)

It's Only *Make* Believe - Conway Twitty


----------



## bugstabber

*Believe* in Love - The Wooden Birds


----------



## radiofish

Addicted To *Love* - Robert Palmer (makes me wanna watch the music video, for this song..)


----------



## Sanza

Did You Fall In *Love* With Me - Prairie Oyster


----------



## bugstabber

(Don't Fear) the Reaper - Blue *Ãyster* Cult


----------



## Sanza

If Drinkin' *Don't *Kill Me - George Jones


----------



## kkbinco

*Drinkin'* My Baby Goodbye - The Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## Jokarva

*Baby* Don't Get Hooked On Me - Mac Davis


----------



## bugstabber

The Cover of the Rolling Stone - Dr. *Hook* & the Medicine Show


----------



## radiofish

Like A *Rolling Stone* - Bob Dylan


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Heart of *Stone* - *Rolling Stone*s


----------



## moongirl

Victim of a Foolish *Heart* - Joss *Stone*


----------



## Jokarva

*Victim of* Love - The Eagles


----------



## Sanza

Ashes *Of Love* - Don Gibson


----------



## radiofish

Sea *Of Love* - The Honeydrippers


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Sea of* Joy - Blind Faith


----------



## Jokarva

That Black Snake Moan - *Blind* Lemon Jefferson


----------



## Sanza

*That *Old *Black* Majic - Frank Sinatra


----------



## radiofish

Paint It *Black* - Rolling Stones


----------



## bugstabber

*Black* Bomb (Jerry in the Bag) - Wink


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Black* is *Black* - Los Bravos


----------



## radiofish

TV Party - *Black* Flag


----------



## bugstabber

*Black *Tambourine - Beck


----------



## Danaus29

Mr. *Tambourine* Man - Bob Dylan


----------



## bugstabber

Hey *Man*, Nice Shot - Filter


----------



## kkbinco

Say *Hey* (I Love You) - Michael Franti


----------



## bugstabber

*Hey* - Pixies


----------



## Sanza

*Hey* Good Lookin' - Hank Williams Sr


----------



## kkbinco

Lost And *Lookin'* - Sam Cooke


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Lost* Woman - the Yardbirds


----------



## debbydoo1966

I'm a woman --- Reba


----------



## Jokarva

*I'm a* Believer - The Monkees


----------



## radiofish

*I'm A* Man - *The* Yardbirds


----------



## Sanza

*I'm *Looking For Blue Eyes - Jessie Colter


----------



## Danaus29

*Blue Eyes* Crying in the Rain - Fred Rose/Roy Acuff

(man, I'm old. I heard this song before Willie Nelson recorded it!)


----------



## radiofish

*The Rain* Song - Led Zeppelin 

(as it is still raining here!)


----------



## bugstabber

No *Rain* - Blind Melon


----------



## Jokarva

Red *Rain* - Peter Gabriel


----------



## bugstabber

*Black* Rain - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Sanza

*Rain *Drops Keep Falling On My Head - BJ Thomas


----------



## Farmer Dave

"*Rain* On The Scarecrow" - John Cougar Mellencamp


----------



## radiofish

November *Rain* - Guns-N-Roses


----------



## Jokarva

*Rain* on Me - Cindi Lauper


----------



## therunbunch

"*Me* and Charlie Talking" -Miranda Lambert


----------



## radiofish

Bleed Like *Me* - Garbage


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Just *Like Me* - Paul Revere and the Raiders


----------



## bugstabber

Hold *Me*, Thrill *Me*, Kiss* Me*, Kill *Me* - U2


----------



## Sanza

If Drinkin' Don't Kill *Me* - George Jones


----------



## radiofish

You Shook *Me* All Night Long - AC/ DC


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*You Shook Me* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Danaus29

All *Shook* Up - Elvis Presley


----------



## Farmer Dave

"*All* Through The Night" - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Sanza

Help Me Make It *Through *The *Night* - Kris Kristofferson


----------



## Danaus29

*Night* Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Here Comes the *Night* - Van Morrison


----------



## Jokarva

*Here Comes the* Rain Again - Annie Lenox


----------



## kkbinco

Don't *Rain* On My Parade - Barbra Streisand


----------



## radiofish

No *Rain* - Blind Melon


----------



## therunbunch

"*Rain*, Rain, Go AWAY?" -?


----------



## Jokarva

*Go* Rest High On That Mountain - Vince Gill


----------



## therunbunch

God *Rest* Ye Merry Gentlemen- Author Unknown


----------



## Sanza

It Wasn't *God *Who Made Honky Tonk Angels - Kitty Wells


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Honky Tonk* Woman - Rolling Stones


----------



## Danaus29

She's Always a *Woman* - Billy Joel


----------



## radiofish

American *Woman* - The Guess Who


----------



## EasyDay

*American* Pie - Don McLean


----------



## kkbinco

Key Lime *Pie* - Kenny Chesney


----------



## Jokarva

Put the *Lime* in the Coconut - Harry Nillson


----------



## radiofish

*Lime* House - *The* Breeders


----------



## Sanza

Two Story *House *- Tammy Wynette & George Jones


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Our *House* - Crosby Stills and Nash


----------



## Farmer Dave

*House* That Jack Built - Aretha Franklin


----------



## radiofish

*House* Of The Rising Sun - The Animals


----------



## bugstabber

Brick* House* - Commodores


----------



## Farmer Dave

*House* Of Blue Lights - Chuck Miller


----------



## Danaus29

*Blue* Suede Shoes - Elvis Presley/Carl Perkins


----------



## radiofish

Goodbye *Blue* Skies - Pink Floyd


----------



## Sanza

When My* Blue *Moon Turns To Gold Again - Hank Thompson


----------



## bugstabber

*Blue *Bayou - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Born on the *Bayou* - Credence Clearwater Revival


----------



## bugstabber

Jambalaya (On the Bayou) - Willie Nelson


----------



## Sanza

*On The *Road Again -* Willie Nelson*


----------



## radiofish

Old Man Down *The Road* - John Fogarty


----------



## Sanza

Long Hard *Road *- Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## SteveD(TX)

The *Long* and Winding *Road* - the Beatles


----------



## radiofish

I Love Rocky *Road* - Weird Al Yankovich


----------



## kkbinco

Climbing over *Rocky* Mountains - Gilbert & Sullivan


----------



## bugstabber

It's *Over *- Filter


----------



## Sanza

Somewhere *Over* The Rainbow - Judy Garland


----------



## Jokarva

*Over* My Head - The Fray


----------



## Farmer Dave

"*Over* Under Sideways Down" - Yardbirds


----------



## bugstabber

*Over* You - Daughtry


----------



## radiofish

Head *Over* Heels - The Go-Go's


----------



## moongirl

*Head* Games - Foreigner


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Night *Games* - the Allman Brothers Band


----------



## kkbinco

Last Friday *Night* - Katy Perry


----------



## bugstabber

*Night* Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## Danaus29

Help Me Make It Through the *Night* - Kris Kristofferson


----------



## Fowler

*Help* - The Beatles


----------



## Danaus29

(Much as I absolutely detest this song)


*Help* Me Rhonda - The Beach Boys


----------



## radiofish

*Help Me* Down That Road - Supertramp


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Tobacco *Road* - the Nashville Teens


----------



## bugstabber

Tarkio *Road *- Brewer & Shipley


----------



## radiofish

*Road* To Nowhere - The Talking Heads


----------



## Fowler

*Nowhere* Man - The Beatles


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Everybody Knows This is *Nowhere* - Neil Young


----------



## Fowler

East Jesus *Nowhere* - Green Day


----------



## radiofish

*Jesus* Just Left Chicago - ZZ Top


----------



## Fowler

If you leave me now -*Chicago*


----------



## bugstabber

The Night *Chicago* Died - Paper Lace


----------



## radiofish

Sweet Home *Chicago* - Foghat


----------



## Sanza

I Wanna Go *Home* - Bobby Bare


----------



## kkbinco

Do You *Wanna* Dance? - The Beach Boys


----------



## Fowler

*Do You *Believe In Magic -The Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Magic* Carpet Ride - Steppenwolf


----------



## Danaus29

*Magic* Bus - Pete Townshend/performed by The Who


----------



## bugstabber

*Magic* Man - Heart


----------



## radiofish

Black *Magic* Woman - Santana


----------



## Sanza

Summer's Comin' - Clint* Black*


----------



## littlelad

*Come* as You are - Nirvana


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Polly *Come* Home - Robert Plant and Alison Krauss


----------



## Jokarva

This is *Home* - Sheryl Crow


----------



## kkbinco

When Johnny Comes Marching *Home* Again - Patrick Gilmore


----------



## Jokarva

*When* I Get Where I'm Going - Brad Paisley and Dolly Parton


----------



## EasyDay

What's *Going* On - Marvin Gaye


----------



## Sanza

Gonna Find Me A Bluebird -* Marvin *Rainwater


----------



## radiofish

*Bluebird* - Buffalo Springfield


----------



## bugstabber

Lolly, Lolly, Lolly, Get Your Adverbs Here -* Buffalo* Tom


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Hey *Lolly Lolly* - Woody Guthrie


----------



## bugstabber

*Hey* - the Pixies


----------



## Sanza

*Hey*, Good Lookin' - Hank Williams


----------



## radiofish

*Hey Hey* - Eric Clapton


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Hey* Paula - Paul and Paula


----------



## Sanza

*Hey* Jude - The Beatles


----------



## bugstabber

*Hey *There Lonely Girl - Eddie Holman


----------



## radiofish

*Hey* Ya (Andre 3000) - Outkast 

(I just love this music video, for some reason!!)


----------



## bugstabber

*Hey* Joe -Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Sanza

John Deere Green - *Joe* Diffie


----------



## bugstabber

Everything About You - Ugly Kid *Joe*


----------



## radiofish

Tequila Makes Her Clothes Fall Off - *Joe* Nichols

(another fun music video in my collection)


----------



## bugstabber

You Belong to My Heart Little Joe - Willie Nelson


----------



## Sanza

Ghost Riders In The Sky - Johnny Cash & *Willie Nelson*


----------



## fordson major

Lucy *in the Sky *with Diamonds - The Beatles


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Lucy in* Disguise (*With* Glasses) - John Fred and his Playboy Band


----------



## bugstabber

I Can Dance (Long Tall *Glasses*) - Leo Sayer

(I think that was Judy in Disguise )


----------



## radiofish

*I Can*'t *Dance* - Genesis

(I keep finding songs, that I like the music videos for..)


----------



## Sanza

The* Dance* - Garth Brooks


----------



## bugstabber

*The *Safety *Dance* - Men Without Hats


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Do You Wanna *Dance*? - Beach Boys


----------



## Sededl

Just *Dance*- Lady GAGA


----------



## radiofish

Let's *Dance* - The Ramones


----------



## bugstabber

Mary Jane's Last *Dance* - Tom Petty and *the* Heartbreakers


----------



## brody

Proud *Mary* - CCR


----------



## Jokarva

Stop Dragging My Heart Around - Stevie Nicks and *Tom Petty*

(oops, a minute late...)


----------



## pattycake

Stop in the name of love - the Supremes.


----------



## radiofish

Don't Cha *Stop* - *The* Cars


----------



## Sanza

If Drinkin' *Don't* Kill Me - George Jones


----------



## bugstabber

Whiskey *Drinkin'* Woman - Nazareth


----------



## radiofish

Reefer Headed *Woman* - Aerosmith


----------



## Sanza

Louisiana *Woman* Mississippi Man - Loretta Lynn & Conway Twitty


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Louisiana* Cockfight - Nitzinger


----------



## bugstabber

Do Ya Think I'm Sexy - Revolting *Cock*s


----------



## Danaus29

*I'm* Too *Sexy* - Right Said Fred


----------



## radiofish

She's *Sexy* And 17 - The Straycats


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*She* Thinks My Tractor's *Sexy* - Kenny Chesney


----------



## Sanza

Baby Likes To Rock It - The *Tractors*


----------



## Danaus29

Old Time *Rock* And Roll - Bob Seger


----------



## Jokarva

*Time *in a Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## radiofish

*Time* For Me To Fly - R.E.O. Speedwagon


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Time* Has Come Today - the Chambers Brothers


----------



## Fowler

*time* of your life - Green Day


----------



## Danaus29

My *Life* - Billy Joel


----------



## tinknal

Ode to *Billy* Joe- Bobby Gentry


----------



## Jokarva

Walk Away *Joe* - Trisha Yearwood and Don Henley


----------



## bugstabber

*Joe* Bean - Johnny Cash


----------



## radiofish

Hey *Joe* - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Sanza

Set 'em Up *Joe* - Vern Gosdin


----------



## Sanza

Pick Me* Up* On Your Way Down - Faron Young

_Just in case the previous one was too hard here's more words...lol_


----------



## radiofish

*Down On Me* - Heart


----------



## Sanza

Too Bad For* Me* - Prairie Oyster


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Hello It's *Me* - the Nazz


----------



## radiofish

*It's Me* Again Margaret - Ray Stevens

(there is a hilarious music video on You Tube, for this song)


----------



## Sanza

*Me* & Bobby Mcgee - Roger Miller


----------



## bugstabber

*Me*, I'm Not - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Jokarva

*I'm Not* Lisa - Jessie Colter


----------



## bugstabber

*I'm Not* in Love - 10cc


----------



## radiofish

*I'm Not* Like Everybody Else - The Kinks


----------



## bugstabber

*I'm Not* Trying to Forget You Anymore - Willie Nelson


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Forget* About It - Alison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## radiofish

Don't You *Forget About* Me - Simple Minds


----------



## Sanza

Am I That Easy To* Forget* - Jim Reeves


----------



## squeakyzig

Take it *Easy* - The Eagles


----------



## Danaus29

*Easy* Street - Malvina Reynolds


----------



## bugstabber

Let Me Down *Easy *- Johnny Cash


----------



## Danaus29

I'd Just Love to Lay You *Down* - Conway Twitty


----------



## Sanza

Unbelievable *Love* - Prairie Oyster


----------



## radiofish

Falling In *Love* (Is Hard On The Knees) - Aerosmith


----------



## bugstabber

How Soon is Now -* Love* Spit *Love*


----------



## Sanza

*How *Do You Like Me *Now* - Toby Keith


----------



## Catalytic

Sanza said:


> *How *Do You Like Me *Now* - Toby Keith


HOW can I help you say goodbye, Patti Loveless

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kkbinco

Never can say *goodbye* - Glory Gayner


----------



## bugstabber

*Goodbye* to Me - Stuart Davis


----------



## Sanza

*Goodbye*, So Long, Hello - Prairie Oyster


----------



## bugstabber

I Just Can't Let You Say *Goodbye* - Willie Nelson


----------



## Sanza

Hello, *Goodbye* - The Beatles


----------



## radiofish

*Goodbye* To You - Scandal


----------



## bugstabber

*Goodbye* Little Darling - Johnny Cash


----------



## Sanza

Ring Of Fire - *Johnny Cash*


----------



## kkbinco

Wear my *ring* around your neck - Elvis Presley


----------



## bugstabber

*Ring*finger - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Danaus29

*Ring* My Bell - Anita Ward


----------



## bugstabber

*Ring Ring *- ABBA


----------



## Sanza

Golden* Ring* - Tammy Wynette & George Jones


----------



## radiofish

Radar Love - *Golden* Ear*ring*


----------



## Sanza

I Want To Know What *Love* Is - Foreigner


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*I Want* You (She's So Heavy) - the Beatles


----------



## radiofish

*I Want You* To *Want* Me - Cheap Trick


----------



## Fowler

Back *To* Black - Amy Winehouse


----------



## Sanza

*Back To *The Country - Neil Young


----------



## Fowler

*Country* Girl (Shake It For Me)- Luke Bryan


----------



## bugstabber

*(Shake, Shake, Shake) Shake* Your Booty - KC and the Sunshine Band


----------



## Danaus29

*Shake*, Rattle and Roll - Elvis Presley (one of several versions by various artists)


----------



## Sanza

*Roll *On Big Mama - Joe Stampley


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Rock and *Roll* Woman - Buffalo Springfield


----------



## Danaus29

Good Hearted *Woman* - Waylon Jennings


----------



## Sanza

Devil *Woman *- Marty Robbins


----------



## kkbinco

*Woman* In Love - Barbra Streisand


----------



## Jokarva

Best of my *Love *- The Eagles


----------



## Tirzah

*Love* Song by Tesla


----------



## Danaus29

*Song* Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## bugstabber

Logical *Song* - Supertramp


----------



## Tirzah

An Old Fashioned Love *Song* - Three Dog Night


----------



## radiofish

Life's A Long *Song* - Jethro Tull


----------



## Catalytic

Long Hot Summer- Keith Urban

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanza

*Summer* In The City - The Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## SteveD(TX)

We Built This *City* - Jefferson Starship


----------



## Danaus29

Back to the House That Love *Built* - Tito and Tarantula


----------



## bugstabber

She's a Brick *House *- Rick James


----------



## Sanza

Two Story *House* - Tammy Wynette & George Jones


----------



## radiofish

Burning Down The *House* - The Talking Heads


----------



## Jokarva

*Down *to the River to Pray - Allison Kraus


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Down* by *the River* - Neil Young


----------



## Danaus29

Ol' Man *River* - Jerome Kern and Oscar Hammerstein II


----------



## Sanza

Rolling On The *River* - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Train Kept a *Rollin'* - the Yardbirds


----------



## Danaus29

Midnight *Train* to Georgia - Gladys Knight & the Pips


----------



## Catalytic

*Georgia* on My Mind - Ray Charles


----------



## radiofish

Keep Your Hands To Yourself - *Georgia* Satellites


----------



## Jokarva

*Keep *Me In Your Heart For A While - Warren Zevon


----------



## bugstabber

*Keep* Rolling - Grateful Dead


----------



## Sanza

*Keep* It In The Middle Of The Road - Exile


----------



## bugstabber

*Keep *Me From Blowing Away - Willie Nelson


----------



## radiofish

You Just *Keep Me* Hanging On - Vanilla Fudge


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*You*'re *Just* A Country Boy - Alison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## Danaus29

Thank God I'm a *Country Boy* - John Denver


----------



## Sanza

*Country* Sunshine - Dottie West


----------



## radiofish

The Big *Country* - Talking Heads


----------



## bugstabber

Going Up *the Country* - Canned Heat


----------



## kkbinco

Bayou *Country* Cajun Woman Blues - Vic Bell


----------



## Sanza

*Cajun* Moon - Ricky Scaggs


----------



## bugstabber

Leave Me on the* Moon* - Beck


----------



## radiofish

Bad *Moon* Rising - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## bugstabber

Palm Tree and *Moon* - Beach Boys


----------



## Sanza

Man In The *Moon* - Prairie Oyster


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Moon* River - Andy Williams


----------



## stormwalker

Cry Me A River - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## radiofish

Down By The *River* - Neil Young


----------



## Jokarva

Kryptonite - Three Doors *Down*


----------



## Sanza

Send Me *Down *To Tucson - Mel Tillis


----------



## lil'farmer

*me* and Mrs. Jones - Billy Paul
I love this song!


----------



## kkbinco

Basketball *Jones* - Cheech *and* Chong


----------



## Danaus29

Along Came *Jones* - written by Jerry Leiber and Mike Stoller


----------



## bugstabber

What's New *****cat? - Tom *Jones*


----------



## radiofish

*What's* Next To The Moon - AC/ DC


----------



## ptannjr

Bark at the *moon* - Ozzy!

Cant believe this this thread is still going!


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Fly Me to *the Moon* - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Sanza

Time *To* Switch* To *Whiskey - Corb Lund


----------



## littlelad

*Whiskey* in the Jar - The Pogues


----------



## radiofish

Rockin' *In The* Free World - Neil Young


----------



## kkbinco

I've Got *The World* On A String - Frank Sinatra


----------



## stormwalker

"It's the End of *the World* as We Know It (And I Feel Fine)" - REM


----------



## Farmer Dave

*End Of The World* - Skeeter Davis


----------



## tinknal

Candy Man- Sammy *Davis* Jr.


----------



## radiofish

I Want *Candy* - Bow Wow Wow


----------



## bugstabber

*I **Want *You to* Want* Me - Cheap Trick


----------



## Danaus29

Don't *You Want Me* - Human League


----------



## stormwalker

I'll Go Where You Want me To Go- Mary Brown


----------



## gran26

*Go* Where You Want To Go --- the Mamas and the Papas


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Miles *To Go* - Alison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## radiofish

*Miles* From Nowhere - Cat Stevens


----------



## Danaus29

Road to *Nowhere* - Talking Heads


----------



## KimM

Take Me Home, Country *Road* - John Denver


----------



## Sanza

*Take Me* As I Am - Faith Hill


----------



## Danaus29

Just *As I Am*, Without One Plea - Charlotte Elliott, William B. Bradbury


----------



## lil'farmer

*Just *the way you are, Bruno Mars


----------



## Sanza

*Just *One Time - Don Gibson


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Just One* Look - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## radiofish

*One* Last Kiss - J. Geils Band


----------



## Catalytic

"Last *Kiss*" J. Frank Wilson & the Cavaliers


----------



## Sanza

Just A *Kiss* - Lady Antebellum


----------



## bugstabber

Maria (Shut Up and *Kiss* Me) - Willie Nelson


----------



## Sanza

My *Maria *- Brooks and Dunn


----------



## radiofish

*My* Sharona - The Knack


----------



## stormwalker

My-Oh-My -David Gray


----------



## kkbinco

*Oh* You Pretty Things - *David* Bowie


----------



## bugstabber

*Pretty *Woman - Roy Orbison


----------



## Danaus29

American *Woman* - The Guess Who


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Young *American* - David Bowie


----------



## radiofish

All The *Young* Dudes - Mott The Hoople


----------



## Danaus29

Only the Good Die *Young* - Billy Joel


----------



## bugstabber

She Drives Me Crazy - Fine* Young* Cannibals


----------



## Danaus29

*Crazy* - Patsy Cline


----------



## bugstabber

*Crazy* Little Thing Called Love - Queen


----------



## radiofish

*Crazy* On You - Heart


----------



## kkbinco

*Crazy* Like A Fox - Motorhead


----------



## Sanza

I Give You My Word - George *Fox*


----------



## bugstabber

*Give* a Little Bit - Supertramp


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Little Bit* of Soul - Music Explosion


----------



## Danaus29

*Soul* Man - Blues Brothers


----------



## stormwalker

Rubber Soul -The Beatles


----------



## lil'farmer

Hey,* Soul *Sister - Train


----------



## Sanza

*Hey* Good Looking - Hank Williams Sr


----------



## stormwalker

Hey Hey, My My- Neil Young


----------



## stormwalker

My My, Hey Hey -Neil Young


----------



## bugstabber

*Hey* There Delilah - Plain White T's


----------



## Danaus29

*Hey* Paula - Paul & Paula


----------



## bugstabber

*Hey* Jude - the Beatles


----------



## Sanza

Seeds -* Hey* Rosetta!


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Hey* Joe - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## kkbinco

Snow (*Hey* Oh) - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Danaus29

Let It *Snow* - Sammy Cahn and Jule Styne


----------



## Sanza

*Snow*flake - Jim Reeves


----------



## bugstabber

Poetry Man - Phoebe *Snow*


----------



## stormwalker

Frosty the Snowman - Burl Ives


----------



## radiofish

Don't Eat The Yellow *Snow* - Frank Zappa 

(Watch Out Where The Huskies Go....)


----------



## bugstabber

Footprints in *the Snow *- Roger Miller


----------



## Sanza

*Snow*bird - Anne Murray


----------



## littlelad

Charlotte *Anne* - Julian Cope


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Hush Hush Sweet *Charlotte* - Patti Page


----------



## stormwalker

The River-Good Charlotte


----------



## bugstabber

Whiskey* River* - Willie Nelson


----------



## radiofish

Take Me To The *River* - The Talking Heads


----------



## stormwalker

Down to The River to Pray- ?????


----------



## littlelad

*Down* all the Days - The Pogues


----------



## stormwalker

Dirty Old Town( It's only one letter off) My intro to The Pogues!


----------



## littlelad

stormwalker said:


> Dirty Old Town( *It's only one letter off*) My intro to The Pogues!


:hysterical:

Elderly Woman Behind the Counter in a Small *Town* - Pearl Jam


----------



## stormwalker

Can You See The Real Me- Pete *Town*shend


----------



## bugstabber

Rock this *Town* - the Stray Cats


----------



## Sanza

*This *Ain't My First Rodeo - Vern Gosdin


----------



## radiofish

*My* Name Is Mud - Primus


----------



## kkbinco

*Mud* On The Tires - Brad Paisley


----------



## stormwalker

Waist Deep in The Big Muddy- Pete Seeger


----------



## littlelad

Here Comes Sickness - *Mud*honey


----------



## lil'farmer

* Here* comes the sun- the beatles


----------



## Sanza

*The* Truth *Comes* Out - Corb Lund


----------



## littlelad

*Come* as You are - Nirvana


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*You Are* So Beautiful - Joe Cocker


----------



## littlelad

Song for Whoever - The *Beautiful* South


----------



## radiofish

*The* Immigrant *Song* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## bugstabber

Another Somebody Done Somebody Wrong *Song* - BJ Thomas


----------



## stormwalker

Plainsong- The Cure


----------



## bugstabber

September *Song* - Willie Nelson


----------



## Sanza

Heard It In A Love *Song *- Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## radiofish

Life's *A* Long *Song* - Jethro Tull


----------



## gran26

*Song* Sung Blue -- Neil Diamond


----------



## stormwalker

It's All Over Now, Baby *Blue*- Bob Dylan


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Behind *Blue* Eyes - the Who


----------



## radiofish

These *Eyes* - *The* Guess *Who*


----------



## kkbinco

Behind *These* Hazel *Eyes* - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Sanza

I'm Looking For Blue *Eyes* - Jessi Colter


----------



## radiofish

Angel In *Blue* - J. Geils Band


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Blue Angel* - Aaron Tippin


----------



## littlelad

*Angel* - Pearl Jam


----------



## stormwalker

Angel Flying Too *Close *To The Ground-Willy Nelson


----------



## radiofish

Don't Stand So *Close To* Me - *The* Police


----------



## littlelad

*Don't* You (Forget About *Me*) - Simple Minds


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Don't* Let the Sun Catch *You *Crying - Gerry and the Pacemakers


----------



## stormwalker

You Don't love Me When I *Cry *- Laura Nyro


----------



## bugstabber

No, *You Don't* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Sanza

*Don't You* Want Me - Human League


----------



## littlelad

All I *Want* is *You* - U2


----------



## stormwalker

Do You Want to Dance?- Bobby Freeman


----------



## radiofish

*Do You* Wanna Touch Me - Joan Jett And The Blackhearts


----------



## shaycool

*Touch* Me ~ The Doors


----------



## littlelad

Let *Me *Sleep (It's Christmas Time) - Pearl Jam


----------



## stormwalker

Love me, or Leave Me- Nina Simone


----------



## radiofish

Why Do You *Love Me* - Garbage


----------



## stormwalker

I Love You, You Love Me-- Barney
ACCHHH--------Help ME!!!!


----------



## Danaus29

Crazy Little Thing Called *Love* - Queen


----------



## kkbinco

Wild About That *Thing* - Bessie Smith


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Wild Thing* - the Troggs


----------



## bugstabber

Some*thing* I can Never Have - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Sanza

Tell Me *Something I* Don't Know - Charlie Major


----------



## radiofish

*Don't* You *Know* - Devo


----------



## stormwalker

*I* don't know- Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## kkbinco

*Don't* You (Forget About Me) - Simple Minds


----------



## stormwalker

*You Don't* Know Me -- Ray Charles


----------



## Sanza

*Don't *Worry About *Me* - Marty Robbins


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Baby *Don't* Get Hooked on *Me* - Mac Davis


----------



## littlelad

*Don't* *get me* wr*on*g -The Pretenders


----------



## stormwalker

Don't Do Me Like That- Tom Petty and The Heartbreakers


----------



## littlelad

*Do* the Evolution - Pearl Jam


----------



## bugstabber

Pump Up *the Jam* - Techtronic


----------



## Sanza

*The *Race Is On - George Jones


----------



## kkbinco

Paper Weights And Coffee Stains - *Race The* Sun


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Paper* Airplane - Alison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## Bettsann

It's Only A *Paper* Moon - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## littlelad

Man on the *Moon* - REM


----------



## radiofish

What's Next To *The Moon* - AC/DC


----------



## stormwalker

Moon in THe Mirror- Joni Mitchell


----------



## bugstabber

Leave Me on *the Moon *- Beck


----------



## littlelad

Don't *Leave me* This Way - The Communards


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Find My *Way* Back to My Heart - Alison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## Jokarva

Baby Got* Back* - Sir Mix-a-Lot


----------



## radiofish

*Back* Where You Belong - .38 Special


----------



## kkbinco

Up Where We *Belong* - Joe Cocker


----------



## stormwalker

Somewhere I *Belong*- Linkin Park


----------



## bugstabber

Right Where it *Belong*s - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## littlelad

*It*'s ok - Dead Moon


----------



## bugstabber

All *Dead* - Queen


----------



## radiofish

Been *All* Around This World - The Grateful *Dead*


----------



## stormwalker

All My Love -Counting Crows


----------



## Sanza

*All* You Ever Do Is Bring Me Down - The Mavericks


----------



## littlelad

For*ever* Young - Bob Dylan


----------



## bugstabber

When I was *Young *and Grandma Wasn't Old - Willie Nelson


----------



## littlelad

*I* am Mine - Pearl Jam


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*I* Me *Mine* - the Beatles


----------



## Jokarva

*I* Can't Make You Love *Me* - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## bugstabber

Get Down, *Make Love* - Queen


----------



## Sanza

*Get* Back - The Beatles


----------



## stormwalker

When *Sunny Gets* Blue- Nat King Cole


----------



## littlelad

Closer - *King*s of Leon


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I'm Your Captain/*Closer* to Home - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Bettsann

Muskrat Love - *Captain* and Tennille


----------



## stormwalker

I Can Sing A Rainbow-- *Captain* Kangaroo


----------



## littlelad

Love Boat *Captain* - Pearl Jam


----------



## stormwalker

*Jam* For The Ladies--Moby


----------



## bugstabber

One Week - Barenaked *Ladies*


----------



## Sanza

*Ladies *Love Outlaws - Waylon Jennings


----------



## littlelad

(This One Goes *Out* to) The One I *Love* - REM


----------



## kkbinco

*Love* Bites - Def Leppard


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Love* the One You're With - Stephen Stills


----------



## littlelad

*With* or *With*out *You *- U2


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*With*in *You Without You* - the Beatles


----------



## stormwalker

Someone Like You--Van Morrison


----------



## Jokarva

Chevy *Van* - Sammy Johns


----------



## Sanza

Yard Sale -* Sammy* Kershaw


----------



## littlelad

Me and Julio Down by the School*yard* - Paul Simon


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Down* on *Me* - Janis Joplin


----------



## stormwalker

*Down *by The River--Neil Young


----------



## littlelad

Never Let Me *Down* Again - Depeche Mode


----------



## kkbinco

*Let Me* Entertain You - Stephen Sondheim and Jule Styne


----------



## stormwalker

Don't *Let Me* Down--The Beatles


----------



## radiofish

*Don't Let* *The* Sun Go *Down* On *Me* - Elton John


----------



## Sanza

*Down *At *The *Twist And Shout - Mary Chapin Carpenter


----------



## Danaus29

*Twist and Shout* - the Beatles


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Let's *Twist* Again - Chubby Checker


----------



## littlelad

*Let's* Dance - David Bowie


----------



## Jokarva

*Dance* With Me - Orleans


----------



## stormwalker

Playing *With* Fire -- Brandon Flowers


----------



## bugstabber

*With* Arms Outstretched - Rilo Kiley


----------



## radiofish

Handle *With* Care - The Traveling Wilburys


----------



## Sanza

Did You Fall In Love *With* Me - Prairie Oyster


----------



## littlelad

Free *Fall*in' - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers


----------



## stormwalker

Rockin' In The *Free *World -- Neil Young


----------



## littlelad

You Are My *World* - The Communards


----------



## radiofish

*You* May Be Right - Billy Joel


----------



## stormwalker

*You* Are So Beautiful To Me --Joe Cocker


----------



## Sanza

Long May *You *Run - Emmylou Harris


----------



## littlelad

The *Long* and Winding Road - The Beatles


----------



## radiofish

*The* Old Man Down *The Road* - John Fogarty

(There is a very interesting music video for this song!!)


----------



## bugstabber

On *the Road* Again - Willie Nelson


----------



## Sanza

River* Road* - Ian & Sylvia Tyson


----------



## stormwalker

Going Down The *Road*---Woody Guthrie


----------



## radiofish

*Road* To Nowhere - *The* Talking Heads


----------



## littlelad

*Nowhere* Man - *The* Beatles


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Everybody Knows This is *Nowhere* - Neil Young


----------



## Jokarva

*Everybody Knows* - Don Henley


----------



## bugstabber

Where is *Everybody*? Nine Inch Nails


----------



## kkbinco

*Where* The Boys Are - Connie Francis


----------



## littlelad

*Boys* Don't Cry - The Cure


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Big Girls *Don't Cry* - Frankie Valli and the Four Seasons


----------



## stormwalker

I Won't *Cry* For You-- Black Sabbeth


----------



## bugstabber

*I* Never* Cry* - Alice Cooper


----------



## radiofish

*Cry* Me A River - Joe Cocker


----------



## littlelad

*Cry *Boy *Cry* - The Communards


----------



## Sanza

*Cry Cry Cry* - Highway 101


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Too Late to *Cry* - Alison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## littlelad

*Too Late* For Goodbyes - Julian Lennon


----------



## Jokarva

*For *All We Know - The Carpenters


----------



## bugstabber

Song *For* the Dumped - Ben Folds


----------



## radiofish

*The* Acid *Song* - Loudon Wainwright III


----------



## littlelad

*The* Ship *Song* - Nick Cave


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*The* Lemon *Song* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## littlelad

Into Your Arms - The *Lemon*heads


----------



## Sanza

Crazy* Arms* - Ray Price


----------



## bugstabber

With* Arms* Wide Open - Creed


----------



## littlelad

Throw Your *Arms* Around Me - Hunters & Collectors


----------



## SteveD(TX)

I Get *Around* - the Beach Boys


----------



## kkbinco

*I* Guess You *Get* Used To Somebody - Tim Mcgraw


----------



## bugstabber

When *You* Love *Somebody* - Fruit Bats


----------



## radiofish

*Somebody* To *Love* - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## bugstabber

Use* Somebody* - Kings of Leon


----------



## Sanza

Somebody's Needin' *Somebody *- Conway Twitty


----------



## littlelad

*Need* You Tonight - INXS


----------



## stormwalker

*Tonight*'s The Night-- Neil Young


----------



## radiofish

Fly By *Night* - Rush


----------



## bugstabber

*Night* Moves - Bob Seger & the Silver Bullet Band


----------



## littlelad

*Bullet* In The Blue Sky - U2


----------



## Catalytic

Baby's got Her *Blue* Jeans On - Mel McDaniel


----------



## stormwalker

Rabbit Foot *Blue*s---Blind Lemon Jefferson


----------



## bugstabber

*Blue* Eyes Crying in the Rain - Willie Nelson


----------



## littlelad

Pale *Blue Eyes* -The Velvet Underground


----------



## kkbinco

The *Pale* Horse & His Rider - Hank Williams


----------



## Sanza

*Horse* Soldier *Horse *Soldier - Corb Lund


----------



## Jokarva

One Tin *Soldier* - The Original Caste


----------



## stormwalker

Little *Tin* Heart---The Benjamins


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Tiny Broken *Heart* - Alison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## littlelad

*Heart* Shaped Box - Nirvana


----------



## stormwalker

Rabbit *Heart* (Raise It Up) -- Florence and The Machine


----------



## Jokarva

Paris - Grace Potter *and the* Nocturnals


----------



## bugstabber

Sea of Love - *Grace* Slick


----------



## stormwalker

Court a*nd* Spark-- Joni Mitchell


----------



## SteveD(TX)

stormwalker said:


> Court a*nd* Spark-- Joni Mitchell


This goes with "Sea of Love" how? Ah...I think you're a bit late.


*Sea of * Joy - Blind Faith


----------



## stormwalker

SteveD(TX) said:


> This goes with "Sea of Love" how? Ah...I think you're a bit late.
> 
> Exactly!
> Didn't post quickly enough!
> Ah well!


----------



## Sanza

*Sea Of *Heartbreak - Don Gibson


----------



## bugstabber

*Heartbreak* Tonight - Eagles


----------



## radiofish

*Tonight* She Comes - The Cars


----------



## Sanza

The Truth *Comes* Out - Corb Lund


----------



## kkbinco

Fountain Of *Truth* - Lady Gaga


----------



## radiofish

Stacy's Mom - *Fountain*s *Of* Wayne


----------



## littlelad

Stuck In A *Mom*ent You Can't Get Out Of - U2 
:whistlin:


----------



## Jokarva

*Stuck** in* the Middle with *You* - Stealers Wheel


----------



## radiofish

*Middle* Of *The* Road - *The* Pretenders


----------



## Sanza

Meet In *The Middle *- Diamond Rio


----------



## unregistered41671

*Meet* me in Montana- Marie Osmond / Dan Seals


----------



## bugstabber

Meet Your Master - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## littlelad

*Master*s of War - Bob Dylan


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*War* (What is it Good For?) - Edwin Starr


----------



## littlelad

*Good* Thing - Fine Young Cannibals


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Good* Vibrations - Beach Boys


----------



## littlelad

The *Boys* Are Back In Town - Thin Lizzy


----------



## bugstabber

*Boys* Wanna Fight - Garbage


----------



## littlelad

All My Life - Foo *Fight*ers


----------



## Sanza

Till The Rivers* All *Run Dry - Don Williams


----------



## Jokarva

*All* For You - Sister Hazel


----------



## bugstabber

It's *All *Been Done - Barennaked Ladies


----------



## Sanza

*All* You Ever Do Is Bring Me Down - The Mavericks


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Don't *Bring Me Down* - the Animals


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Don't* Take Your Guns To Town - Johnny Cash


----------



## littlelad

Elderly Woman Behind the Counter in a Small *Town* - Pearl Jam


----------



## Jokarva

Famous* in a Small Town* - Miranda Lambert


----------



## Sanza

*Small Town* Saturday Night - Hal Ketchum


----------



## Bettsann

Down *Town* - Petula Clark


----------



## radiofish

Tinsel *Town* Rebellion - Frank Zappa


----------



## Farmer Dave

Small *Town* - John Mellencamp


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Poor Side of *Town* - Johnny Rivers


----------



## littlelad

Dirty Old* Town* - The Pogues


----------



## bugstabber

My Little *Town* - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Danaus29

Hey, *Little* Cobra - The Rip Cords


----------



## stormwalker

O *Little* Town of Bethlehem- P. Brooks


----------



## Jokarva

Bring it on Home -* Little* Big* Town*


----------



## littlelad

Mother's *Little* Helper - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Sanza

A* Little *Bitty Tear- Hank Cochran


----------



## littlelad

Never *Tear* Us Apart - INXS


----------



## stormwalker

*Tear*s in Heaven---Eric Clapton


----------



## NataliaTwoDoes

If *Heaven* Wasn't So far Away----- Justin Moore


----------



## radiofish

*Heaven* Is A Half Pipe - OPM

For some reason I have always liked this song.... And no, I don't do skateboards!!


"If I die before I wake
At least in heaven I can skate
Cause right now on earth I can't do jack
Without the man up on my back"


----------



## littlelad

*Pipe*s of Peace - Paul McCartney


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Give *Peace* a Chance - John Lennon


----------



## littlelad

*Give*n to Fly - Pearl Jam


----------



## Beowulf

Learn to *Fly* - Foo Fighters


----------



## Sanza

He'll Have *To *Go - Jim Reeves


----------



## littlelad

Off *He Go*es - Pearl Jam


----------



## Sanza

Stop The World And Let Me *Off* - Patsy Cline


----------



## littlelad

It's *The* End Of *The World* As We Know It (*And* I Feel Fine) - R.E.M.


----------



## bugstabber

*The* Day *the World *Went Away - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## littlelad

*World* Leader Pretend - R.E.M.


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Make the *World* Go Away - Ray Price


----------



## radiofish

Wild *World* - Cat Stevens


----------



## stormwalker

*Wild* Horses-- The Rolling Stones


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Born to be *Wild* - Steppenwolf


----------



## Sanza

Time *To *Switch *To *Whiskey - Corb Lund


----------



## littlelad

The *Time*s They Are A-Changing - Bob Dylan


----------



## stormwalker

*Time* After *Time*--Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Time* Has Come Today - Chambers Brothers


----------



## radiofish

*Time* Of Your Life (Good Riddance) - Green Day


----------



## Jokarva

That's *Life* - Frank Sinatra


----------



## bugstabber

All My *Life *- Foo Fighters


----------



## Sanza

*All My* Loving - The Beatles


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Loving* Her Was Easier - Kris Kristofferson


----------



## bugstabber

Living *Loving *Maid (She's Just a Woman) - Led Zeppelin


----------



## stormwalker

A Man Needs a *Maid*-- Neil Young


----------



## bugstabber

*Maid* With the Flaxen Hair - Richard Stoltzman


----------



## Sanza

Did You Fall In Love *With* Me - Prairie Oyster


----------



## radiofish

Why Do *You Love Me* - Garbage


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Do You Love Me* - Dave Clark Five


----------



## stormwalker

I Don't Love *You* Anymore-Londen Quireboys


----------



## littlelad

*London* Calling - The Clash


----------



## Jokarva

*Calling* All Angels - Train


----------



## bugstabber

*Angel *Flying Too Close to the Ground - Willie Nelson


----------



## radiofish

*Close To The* Edge - Yes


----------



## Sanza

*Close To* You - *The* Carpenters


----------



## littlelad

*Close To* Me - *The* Cure


----------



## stormwalker

End of *The* Line--Traveling Wilburys


----------



## bugstabber

*The Line* Begins to Blur - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## radiofish

Thin *Line* Between Love And Hate - *The* Pretenders


----------



## Sanza

I Walk The *Line *- Johnny Cash


----------



## littlelad

*Walk*ing On Sunshine - Katrina & The Waves


----------



## Farmer Dave

*Sunshine* Of Your Love - Cream


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Good Day *Sunshine* - the Beatles


----------



## littlelad

Why Can't I Be *Good* - Lou Reed


----------



## stormwalker

*Why Can't* you Behave?--Cole Porter


----------



## littlelad

*Why Can't* I* Be You* - The Cure


----------



## stormwalker

Thinking of *You*--Laurie Anderson


----------



## Sanza

*Thinking of *a Rendezvous - Johnny Duncan & Janie Fricke


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Kind *of a *Drag - the Buckinghams


----------



## littlelad

*Of The *Girl - Pearl Jam


----------



## stormwalker

*The*se Dreams of You-- Van Morrison


----------



## bugstabber

Only in* Dreams* - Weezer


----------



## radiofish

*In* Your Wildest *Dreams* - The Moody Blues


----------



## littlelad

*Wild* World - Cat Stevens


----------



## SteveD(TX)

*Wild* One - Bobby Rydell


----------



## radiofish

*Wild* Child - The Doors


----------



## stormwalker

Voodoo *Child*--Jimi Hendrix


----------



## littlelad

Where Do The *Child*ren Play - Cat Stevens


----------



## stormwalker

*Where* the Birds Always Sing-- The Cure


----------



## Jokarva

*Always* Crashing in the Same Car - David Bowie


----------



## Sanza

*Always* On My Mind - Willie Nelson


----------



## littlelad

*Always* The Sun - Stranglers


----------



## kkbinco

Set The Controls For The Heart Of *The Sun* - Pink Floyd


----------



## Bettsann

Total eclipse of *the heart *-Bonnie Tyler-


----------



## stormwalker

Here Comes *The* Sun--George Harrison


----------



## littlelad

Hard *Sun* - Eddie Vedder








*** closed started 2nd thread http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=5539923#post5539923 *****
Angie


----------

